# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Whiten läskipyörät

## rjrm

Kaikki tiedot on haalittu lähinnä tämän keskusteluketjun viesteistä. Tarkoitus on helpottaa pyörän ylläpitoa ja osahankintoja. Vastuu lukijalla, en ota vastuuta mahdollisesti yhteensopimattomia osia ostaneiden varalta.

*Teknisiä tietoja 2fat lite (2014 vuonna myyty pyörä):*
etupyörä alkuperäisenä 3770g
sisuri 525g
rengas 1550g
vannenauha 110g
kiekko, linkku, jarrulevy 1565g
fillari 19" rungolla alkuperäiskuosissa 15,5kg
Eräs sopiva jarrupala http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/k...6785/wg_id-282
satulatolppa: rungossa soviteholkki satulaputkelle ja siinä merkintä 30, 6-27, 2 (liekö sitten putki 27,2mm?)
sama keskiö kuin Pro-mallissa

*Teknisiä tietoja 2fat pro (2014 myyty pyörä)*
runko 19" 2250g (mukana laakerikupit)
keula 19" 930g
Bulldozer-rengas 1399g
vannenauha 104g (niitä on kaksi kpl)
Leveys mulefut-kehällä noin 105mm
sisurin massa 606g/583g
laakerit etu-ja takanavassa 6001RSC2
laakerit vapaarattaassa 6001RU.
keskiö BSA kierteellinen FSA BB-7100/100mm (BB-7000 sopii kuulemma myös) tai
Race Face X-Type Team DH keskiö, 100mm
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...3/rp-prod26325 markkinoilta löytyneet sopivat vapaarattaan kynnet (Sun Ringle Pawl & Spring Kitd Disc Jockey 2013)
Tubeless-konversiovideo 
satulatolppa 31,6mm
kampien pulttijako 64BCD ja 104BCD
Vaihtajan korvake gh-011

*1x10-vaihteistoon siirryttessä tarvittavaa tietoa:*
eturatas: esim. Raceface 30t NW tai Absolute Black 64BCD 28t
taakse tarvittaessa joku OneUp tms hirviö
, 
*Teknisiä tietoja Interceptor:*
näitä ei ole paljon kertynyt

Interceptoriin tehty napojen vaihto:
Etunapa: Hope Pro 2 Evo Fatsno 15x150
Takanapa: Hope Pro 2 Evo Fatsno 12x197

Uusien napojen mitat olivat täysin samat kuin alkuperäisten Choseneiden joten samat pinnat kävi.
Takanavan spacereistä täytyy ottaa levyn puolelta 3mm pois ja vetopuolelta 2mm niin on saman mittainen kuin alkuperäinen
* 
Muuta tärkeää  (2014 pyörää koskevaa)*
pakkauslaatikon koko 1480x280x780
jarrupalojen tyyppi Shimano B01S, ei tietoa mihin pyörämalliin (Lite /Pro/interceptor)
Schwalbe SV13F on kevyehkö sisuri, jos haluaa niitä käyttää.
Bilteman kympin tarakan saa askarreltua Whiteen kiinni
vaihtoehtoisia kampia tuhottujen tilalle: Race Face Ride XC fatbike kammet 190mm perälle tai  Race Face Turbine fatbike kammet 190mm perälle
 *2015 myytävät pyörät 

         3 Fat lite
*etupyörä kokonaisena noin 3.7kg
satula ja tolppa (ilman heijastinta) 650g
vannenauhat (2kpl) 210g yhteensä
sisäkumi 556g
rengas 1455g
etukiekko (+jarrulevy yms) + akseli 1514g
snowshoe "4.5" nappulasta nappulaan noin 9cm (verrokki Jumbo Jim 4" on noin 10cm) - noin 0.55bar
etuvaihtaja tosiaan SRAM X5

*3 Fat Pro*
Paino 13.62 M-koon runko, renkaat litkutettu, edessä 15g vannenauha, takana vielä varmaan 150g gorillaan ja alkuperäistä vannenauhaa. Litkuakin on pari sataa grammaa

----------


## IncBuff

Velttohan se tuo runko on alumiiniseksi. Saa nähdä ratkeaako jossain välissä jostain kohtaa. Vanne+rengas yhdistelmä on ainakin tuossa Prossa hankala rengastöiden kannalta. Kampileekeri oli uutena vähän nihkeän tuntuinen, täytyy tarkkailla josko tuo olisi tuosta vetristynyt.

Läskilada on kyllä nimityksenä perseestä.

----------


## LJL

> Whiten omistajana paheksun julkeutta nimittää pyörääni Ladaksi. En kerro aiheesta sen takia tässä mitään.



Kävisikö Wartburg? W:llä alkaa molemmat

----------


## Nufan

Oman Lite-läskin toimitusvahvistusta odottelen kuumeisesti. Whiten nimeäminen lada-läskiksi tai pirkkaläskiksi muuten niin suvaitsevaisten läskipyöräilijöiden parissa kuulostaa oudolta. Pari vuotta sitten kelpasi mikä tahansa vekotin, kunhan siinä oli minimissään 3.8" renkaat.

----------


## brilleaux

Älkää ny niuhottako. Mun Spessukin nimettiin jo Fap-boyksi täällä. 
Suvaitsevainen läskipyöräilijähän ei myöskään juuri muiden nimittelyistä hätkähdä.  :Vink:

----------


## IncBuff

Heti on joku porvari mersuineen huutelemassa, että pitäisi sietää kaikki.

----------


## brilleaux

Onneksi ei ollu kahvit suussa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Two-Shoes

> Kävisikö Wartburg? W:llä alkaa molemmat



Wartburgille yksi ääni täältä!

Tyytyväinen olen omaani. Hinta ja laatu kohdillaan. Tanko,stemmi ja jarrut tulee varmaan päivitettyä lähiaikoina. Renkaat virittelin tubeleksiksi.

----------


## Mika K

Rakkaalla lapsella on monta nimeä. Paksuksi omaa kutsun, kun muistan.  :Hymy: 

Oma L/19" White 2Fat Pro on ollut nyt ajossa 3-4 viikkoa ja fiilikset on edelleen aika hyvät. Toisaalla on jo tarkemmin kerrattu mitä tuohon on vaihdettu ja tehty, jotta se on saatu sopimaan omaan 189cm ruhoon 94cm inseamilla. Hieman kompakti se kooltaan on, mutta erittäin toimiva tapaus varsinkin noiden isojen kumiensa vuoksi eli ei ole ns. vajaamittainen läski  :Vink:  Teknisellä puolella omassa yksilössä toimii kaikki ok, vaikka toki hieman tubelessin kanssa sai ährätä, ja yhden oman ajovirheen takia katkenneen pinnan takia takakiekon tuossa rihtasin uusiksi. Jokatapauksessa paljon olen tuolla ajanu ja paljon hyvää uutta polkua on tullut omiin valikoimiin eli sellaista paikkaa mihin 29erilla ei ole tarvinnut lähteä edes yrittämään - hiekkaharjuja, soiden laitapolkuja jne mönkimistä. Myös yksi 103km lenkki on ajettuna ja ihan hyvin tuolla sen jaksoi kohtuullisella vauhdilla rullailla, kunhan ei mahdotonta kiirettä pitänyt.



Ajatus tuon Whiten ostossa oli itsellä kokeilla miten läskeily alkaa kiinnostamaan ilman suurta rahallista panostusta. Pärjäisikö tälläisellä halpiksella oman 29erin kaverina talviajokkina? Kuitenkaan kahta arvokkaampaa fillaria en omilla maastokilsoilla oikein kykene perustelemaan pääosan ajokilometreistä kun tulee nykyään fiksillä, randolla ja krossarilla. Noh, ensimmäisten viikkojen perusteella voi olla, että 29er joutuu antautumaan ja Whiten tilalle tulee jossain vaiheessa parempi läski, jolla tulee ajettua kaikki maastoajot. Ensi vkl olisi myös tarkoitus ajella hieman Hossa-Kylmäluomaa alueella, sillä ajatus retkeilystä maastossakin on taas vuosien jälkeen nostanut päätään. Alla kokoonpano Carradicen laukkujen ja lainassa olevan Revelaten runkolaukun kanssa.



Jos tuota mun yksilöä haluaa hypistellä, niin täällä Oulun alueella se on mahdollista.

----------


## BONK

Itse ainakin ajelen Ladallani/Warrellani/... (jahka sellaisen saan hankittua...) ihan pää pystyssä vaikka hinta jääkin alle tonnin ja Spessumiehet ei moikkaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Alumiinirunko. Onko se nyt todellakin niiiiin löysä, että ihan oikeasti olisi riski?

----------


## Tank Driver

Miten ois Kansanläski?

----------


## kolistelija

Mun mielestä halpaläski, prolefät, sääliläski tai ehkä talonpoikaisläski?

Nythän Fatty saa ylennyksen ja voi olla Alemman keskiluokan läski!

----------


## IncBuff

> Alumiinirunko. Onko se nyt todellakin niiiiin löysä, että ihan oikeasti olisi riski?



On se IMO löysä. Sitä en osaa sanoa onko se oikeasti riski joskin vahva epäilys on ettei ole. Toki en osaa sanoa kuinka löysä se on muihin verrattuna kun en ole muita läskejä omistanut.

----------


## Nufan

Markettiläski ois myös aika jees.

----------


## Anaxagore

> Itse ainakin ajelen Ladallani/Warrellani/... (jahka sellaisen saan hankittua...) ihan pää pystyssä vaikka hinta jääkin alle tonnin ja Spessumiehet ei moikkaa 
> 
> Alumiinirunko. Onko se nyt todellakin niiiiin löysä, että ihan oikeasti olisi riski?



Mun 17" valkoläskin runko ei oo löysä. Mutta mulla ei ole massaa kuin 76kg + varusteet. Kaikki toimii ja kuski ajaa hymyssä suin. Tubelekset laitettu mutta siinä meinasi palaa hermo renkaitten irroituksessa ekaa kertaa.

----------


## Nufan

> Mun 17" valkoläskin runko ei oo löysä. Mutta mulla ei ole massaa kuin 76kg + varusteet.



Mikä on sun pituus ja inseam? Mulla on pieni pelko, että toi 17" on liian pieni mulle. Tosin mittojen mukaan Toptube on samaa luokkaa, kuin Anthemissa ja se on passelin kokoinen.

----------


## Anaxagore

> Mikä on sun pituus ja inseam? Mulla on pieni pelko, että toi 17" on liian pieni mulle. Tosin mittojen mukaan Toptube on samaa luokkaa, kuin Anthemissa ja se on passelin kokoinen.



Pituus 176cm ja inseam 84cm. Tolppaa olisi varaa nostaa muistaakseni joku 4cm vielä ja orkkistolppa on 400mm.

----------


## Mika K

Ei tuo raami minusta mitenkään erityisen löysä ole, vaikka toki alumiinista jäsympiäkin runkoja saadaan aikaiseksi. Itsellä massaa aataminasussa 105kg ja reisissä muista harrasteista jonkinverran vääntöä ja ihan hyvältä tuo on ajossa tuntunut. Sanoisin, notta jos tuo mulla kestää ajoa, niin eiköhän se kestä ihan hyvin muillakin. Ilmoittelen toki täällä oitis jos jostain ratkeaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Uninen

Minä en aio häpeillä omaani, ja nimestä en niin välitä. Kuvissahan se näyttää rumalta kuin Yosemiten täysjoustot, mutta luonnossa voittaa ainakin mustat Muklukit (imho).

Ajokokemusta ei ole tuolla kuin muutaman kympin verran, mutta ihan hyvän tuntuisestihan tuo on toiminut. Mitä nyt hitusen oudolta tuntuu polkea niin leveän keskiön kanssa. Nyt sain lopulta tubeless-virityksen tehtyä taakse, niin pääsee kokeilemaan vaikuttaako se mihinkään. Omasta Bulldozeri kyllä lähti irti ihan sormilla vääntämällä ja huoltsikan kompura auttoi hitusen vanteelle nostossa, mutta ainakin vuorokauden on nyt paineet aika muuttumattomina sisässä pysyneet, joten aika kivuttoman tuntuisesti tähän saakka on mennyt tuokin.

Ehkä tuon toisen eturattaan voisi joskus mäkeen tuosta heittää kunhan jaksaa harrastaa. Sinänsä olisi mielenkiinoista tietää, että mitä tuossa runko ja keula painaa, koska jos niiden painot eivät mitään aivan hillitöntä ole, niin enpä keksi oikein mitään syytä aihiotakaan päivittää, koska koko on itselle sopiva, pidän geometriasta ja tällaisena kepukkana en ole huomannut tämän 17" mitenkäään erityisesti notkuvan.

Navat taitavat olla arvoitus, mutta eipä tuo napojen ja vapaarattaiden laatu taida aivan huippu- ja tasalaatuista olla tuolla originaalimerkkien puolellakaan. Muuten kiekkosettikin ajanee asiansa; ei tuo Mulefutti taida genren paskin vanne olla.

----------


## brilleaux

> Itse ainakin ajelen Ladallani/Warrellani/... (jahka sellaisen saan hankittua...) ihan pää pystyssä vaikka hinta jääkin alle tonnin ja *Spessumiehet ei moikkaa*



Vai niin... Kyllä mä ainakin itse ajan Spessulla niska kyyryssä ja tuijottelen lattiaan. Kun ei oo sitä ICT:ia, tai Salsan karpoonikarhunrasvaa.

Edit: että ei tässä ole ylpeäksi käyty. Vielä.

----------


## Nappulakenka

> Miten ois Kansanläski?



+1

----------


## wekkuli

Mitäs vikaa Ladassa on? Sillähän suuri osa suomalaisista liikkui minun lapsuudessani. Paljon lämpimiä(kin) muistoja.

----------


## Tank Driver

Eikös Ladaa markkinoitu Kansanautona?

Ite tykkään Ladoista ja Whiteistä. Tämä selvennyksenä jos luulette koppavaksi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kansanläski ja White yhdessä saattaa viitata hiukan arveluttavaan suuntaan. No onneksi näitä halpiksia pukkaa lisää, niin ei Fatty-kuski enää yksin ole Fatscenen sylkykuppi.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Tank Driver

Whitenhän pitäisi ehdottomasti lanseerata seuraavaksi täysvalkoinen malli ja nimetä se Poweriksi.

----------


## lansive

> Whitenhän pitäisi ehdottomasti lanseerata seuraavaksi täysvalkoinen malli ja nimetä se Poweriksi.



Ei ne voi kun se on Helkaman tuotemerkki.

----------


## vuohi

Täältä löytyy kanssa 17'' pro malli. Ostin käytettynä ja edellinen omistaja oli parannellut vähän vaijerien vientejä, laittanut chainstayhyn suojan ja litkuttanut kumit. Itse vaihdoin vielä ohjaustangon ja stemmin mieleisiksi jämä osistani ja ainakin yhden lenkin perusteella ihan kelpo pyörä. 

 Jarruissa saisi olla vähän enemmän ruutia, ei riitä yhdellä sormella kevyt puristelu lukkojarrutuksiin. En tiedä riittääkö tosin esim. moonlanderin mekaanisillajarruillakaan... Mitään erityistä rungon vetelyyttä en osannut havainnoida vaikka painoa on 90kg ja kyykkyhäkissä on vietetty vähintään riittävästi aikaa. Toki voi olla, että pyörä oli niin erikoinen ajaa oudokseltaan etten vaan osannut kiinnittää huomiota. 

Itse en ymmärrä miksi jousittamattomasta pyörästä pitäisi maksaa yhtä paljon kuin hyvästä täysjoustosta? Tai minkätakia sen pitäisi olla jotain tiettyä pikku merkkiä mikä on sattunut keksimään koko jutun? Juttelin tuossa erään pyöräkaupan pitäjän kanssa aiheesta ja ensi kaudelle on tulossa muitakin alle 1000€ fatbikeja ns. halpamerkeiltä. Veikkaan, että tulevat myymään melko hyvin. Monelle fatbike on kuitenkin lähinnä talvea varten ja kevyet ja nopeat kesäpyörät on ostettu erikseen isolla rahalla. Lisäksi onko 1000€ edes kovin vähän polkupyörästä, itsellä ainakin vähän joskus hämärtyy se mitä pidetään halpana pyöränä. Monelle jo 500 euroakin on kallis pyörä  :Leveä hymy: 



Loppukevennykseksi kuva

----------


## pekoni

tai Finnpoweriksi.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Ei ne voi kun se on Helkaman tuotemerkki.



Mallinimenä, mutta mites jos merkki on White ja malli Power?

----------


## Esuli

Toi white on halpa pyörä noin laadukkaaksi. Saman ne siellä tehtaalla maksaa oli merkki mikä tahansa. Tietenkin merkki on sen verran tärkeä jottas vaihdan omaan Whiteeni spezialized rungon. Tuli noi liikkuvat osat jo vaihdettua.

----------


## paskalokki

> magneetti araldiitilla vanteen reunaan jos ei riitä niin *esim telttapatjan biitti haarukkaan erkkarilla anturin alle ja pidemmällä o-renkaalla kiinni*..vois toimia.



Tätä tässä pyöritellyt päässä eniten.

Mimmosta lokasuojaa laitetaan tilaukseen ja digimittaria? Jos muilla keravalaisilla on tarvetta jollekin romppeelle niin kimppatilausta Saksasta niin säästetään posteissa.

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...nt-black-32019 - Onko tuosta mihinkään?

----------


## Mika K

Juu sinne navan viereen tuo ja telttapatjaa tjsp hieman siihen anturin alle, ni se on siinä.

Itse koitin eilen illalla omaan paksuun 120mm stemmiä ja alkaa mennä liian kankeaksi elämä. Se aiempi 105mm stemmi tuntuu olevan itselle aika sweet spotissa tuon ohjauksen suhteen, kun tankona on 20deg sweeppiä omaava On One OG. En tiedä uskaltaisko sitä jossain vaiheessa kokeilla setback tolppaa, miltä se tuntuisi? Nyt on muuten hyvä ajotuntuma ja menee pian talvea ajatellen paino liikaa takarenkaan päällä ja se on siin sitten. Hieman tuntuu siis siltä, että ihan isompi saisi tuo raami omiin tottumuksiin olla, mutta mennään nyt näillä mitä on, kun tanko on itselle passeli ja tuntuu kuitenkin kulkevan..

----------


## jussitre

> Menin tänään alkujaan Tampereen XXL:ään hakemaan uutta tuikkua. Tuli tuikku, polkimet ja Fat2 Pro 19"... Vielä sinne jäi yksi kappale 17" ja jokunen Lite.



Ite menin hakemaan 2,90 € tarjoussormikkaita, jotka ostinkin, ja tuli myös tuo 17" Pro...  :Leveä hymy:  Sinne jäi 17- ja 19-tuumaiset Litet vähän ennen sulkemisaikaa.

----------


## Antza44

> kimppatilausta Saksasta niin säästetään posteissa.



Ei kannata ihan hirveesti kuluttaa energiaa ja rahaa kimppoihin, kun toimarit on 6 ekua Bike-Discountista. Tietty, jos naapurista tilaaja tai vastaavaa.

----------


## paskalokki

> Ei kannata ihan hirveesti kuluttaa energiaa ja rahaa kimppoihin, kun toimarit on 6 ekua Bike-Discountista. Tietty, jos naapurista tilaaja tai vastaavaa.



Tottahan se on kyllä. B-D:ssä oli noita B&M:n universaaleja kiinnikkeitä lampuille, mutta tulee vasta 24.10. lisää varastoon, vajaa 5 euroa oli per. Ostaisi toiseen pyörään oman, ei tarttisi säätää ja vaihtaa aina.

Jos tuonne viikon päähän venyy tilaus vasta niin tässä kerkee kyllä kerran jos toisenkin katselemaan noita lokasuojia. Tarkoittaa vaan sitä, että lokarit ovat vasta 2 viikon päästä kotona ja sunnuntaina alkaa jo vettä tulla aika homona taivaalta.

----------


## BONK

> Juu sinne navan viereen tuo ja telttapatjaa tjsp hieman siihen anturin alle, ni se on siinä.
> 
> Itse koitin eilen illalla omaan paksuun 120mm stemmiä ja alkaa mennä liian kankeaksi elämä. Se aiempi 105mm stemmi tuntuu olevan itselle aika sweet spotissa tuon ohjauksen suhteen, kun tankona on 20deg sweeppiä omaava On One OG. En tiedä uskaltaisko sitä jossain vaiheessa kokeilla setback tolppaa, miltä se tuntuisi? Nyt on muuten hyvä ajotuntuma ja menee pian talvea ajatellen paino liikaa takarenkaan päällä ja se on siin sitten. Hieman tuntuu siis siltä, että ihan isompi saisi tuo raami omiin tottumuksiin olla, mutta mennään nyt näillä mitä on, kun tanko on itselle passeli ja tuntuu kuitenkin kulkevan..



Tuo (omaan makuun) pieni runko oli juurikin se syy, miksi en ostanut. Nimittäin omat kokemukset stemmin pituuden lisäämisestä erityisesti maastokulkimissa ovat kyllä todella kaksijakoisia, joskus toimii, joskus ei sitten lainkaan ja yleensä vielä edellyttää jonkinmoista pimppausta tangon osalta, jotta on mieleinen. Samoin, tuota satulan paikan siirtämistä kun katselin niin siinä kokeilemassani 19" ladaprossa ei ollut paljon varaa siirtää penkkiä taaemmas. Setbackki on sitten jo oma lukunsa, tuskin sille linjalle lähtisin tuollaisessa möyrintälaitteessa, mutta "my guess is as good as any" eli kokeilemalla se vasta selvinnee.

Joku 20" tai 21" kokoinen runko, geometriasta riippuen tietysti, tuntuisi itselle luontevammalta.

----------


## Mika K

Juu itse vaihdon tuohon oitis laatutolpan, missä on hieman paremmin säätömahdollisuuksia, sekä tangon jne.

Itselle tuo rungon kompakti koko oli tiedostettu riski eli halusin tosiaan päästä läskeilyn makuun edullisesti ja valmiilla paketilla. Ajatuksena kokeilla iskeekö, miten lujaa, ja millaisia peliliikkuja nimenomaan rungon suhteen jne on tulevaisuudessa tehtävä kokemuksen karttuessa. Toki ne kavereiden kulkupelien koeajot ovat kertoneet jotain, mutta enemmän ja pidempään läskillä ajaessa hommasta pääsee vasta imho kiinni. Ja olen kyllä ollut tähän Pro-malliin todella tyytyväinen eli hyvin pienin muutoksin asiallinen kulkupeli, jolla pärjää hyvin pidempäänkin niin halutessaan.

----------


## markkinn

Sigman langattomassa mittarissa anturin saa lähelle pinnoja, mutta itse signaali ei sitten yllä mittarille asti. Mittarin jos laittaa tangon alapuolelle niin pelaa, yläpuolella ei. Pannahinen. Ei tuo nyt liian kauaskaan pitäisi jäädä. Syöneekö läskirenkaat kaiken signaalin sitten.

----------


## BONK

En nyt tiedä, mutta kannattaako Sigman kanssa nyt kovin isoa askartelua tehdä jos Garminin GPS-kellon saa hintaan 47,50. Mutta kukin tietysti mieltymystensä mukaan...

http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produ...i-harmaa-musta

----------


## markkinn

Niin jos on Suunnon kello toisessa ranteessa niin voi tehdä vertailua...

----------


## kuovipolku

Illuusiot murenevat. Olin kuvitellut että läskipyöräilyssä ei nopeuksiin tuijoteta eikä kilometrejä jahdata...

----------


## BONK

> Niin jos on Suunnon kello toisessa ranteessa niin voi tehdä vertailua...



Jos ei luota Suunnon GPS:n toimivuuteen niin kaipa se Sigma sitten kannattaa asentaa  :Nolous:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> En nyt tiedä, mutta kannattaako Sigman kanssa nyt kovin isoa askartelua tehdä jos Garminin GPS-kellon saa hintaan 47,50. Mutta kukin tietysti mieltymystensä mukaan...
> 
> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produ...i-harmaa-musta



Eipä noita ollut yhtään kuitenkaan varastossa, sama juttu vastaavan TomTom kellon kanssa joka oli noin 60€ olisin ostanut heti..

----------


## BONK

> Eipä noita ollut yhtään kuitenkaan varastossa, sama juttu vastaavan TomTom kellon kanssa joka oli noin 60€ olisin ostanut heti..



No siinähän voi sitten testata XXL:n hintatakuuta, jos heillä on samaa tuotetta myynnissä.

----------


## paskalokki

> Illuusiot murenevat. Olin kuvitellut että läskipyöräilyssä ei nopeuksiin tuijoteta eikä kilometrejä jahdata...



Yhteiskilometrit on ne lähinnä mitkä kiinnostavat ja mistä haluan pitää kirjaa. Samoin trippimatkat toisinaan.

Huoltojen kannalta ja niin edelleen, tykkään tilastoida. Äsken kävin vetelemässä (työntämässä osakseen) 32km alle kolmeen tuntiin. Huikeaa touhua.

----------


## marko.k

Mää tilasin susilepakon (oakley) aurinkolasit ja nw kengät jota ei ollu missään myymälässä. Pari päivää siinä meni että sai kotiin.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Mää tilasin susilepakon (oakley) aurinkolasit ja nw kengät jota ei ollu missään myymälässä. Pari päivää siinä meni että sai kotiin.



Ööö, mihin tämä liittyy??

----------


## Poy

Posti toi äsken 2FAT Pro. En ole tuota pakkausta avannut, mutta pakkauksessa lukee koko L/19", kun tilauksessa lukee selvästi M-17. Taitaa lähteä palautukseen. Oisko jollekkin vastaavasti tullut liian pieni runko?

----------


## rjrm

Älä lähetä takaisin, sillä on hyvä jälleenmyyntiarvo. Tilaa toinen  :Hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

> Posti toi äsken 2FAT Pro. En ole tuota pakkausta avannut, mutta pakkauksessa lukee koko L/19", kun tilauksessa lukee selvästi M-17. Taitaa lähteä palautukseen. Oisko jollekkin vastaavasti tullut liian pieni runko?



Avaa paketti ja tsekkaa, että rungossa lukee myös toi L/19". Ettei ole paketissa väärät tiedot.

----------


## IlkkaP

Mulle tuli äsken postissa White 2fat pro M/17, vaikka tilasin L/19 kokoisen. Oiskohan meillä mennyt pyörät ristiin Poyn kanssa? Poy, missä päin asustelet? t. Ilkka Oulusta

----------


## kim71

> Pikaisella selailulla en tälle omistettua topiccia löytänyt joten keskustelu Whiten läskeistä eli läskiladoista lienee syytä nostaa omaksi topicikseen, ettei hautaudu XXL-ketjun sisälle, varmaan erinäisiä tuhahduksia aiheesta löytyy muualtakin. Itseä ainakin kiinnostaa suuresti käyttäjäkokemukset eli plussat/miinukset pöytään, nyt kuin noita konkeleita alkaa olla jo useammallakin. Itsekin olisin jo kiimassani painanut tilaa-nappia, jos XXL:n sivuilta olisi tuote löytänyt.
> 
> Liekö muuten läskilada edes korrekti nimitys, mutta aika hupaisa kuitenkin ja erityisesti tällä foorumilla, missä kaikki alle tonnin fillarit ovat automaattisesti paskoja niin se sopii hyvin



Nimi ehdotus kalpealäski tai valkoinenläski. Todella tyytyväinen omaan prohon. Läskilada todella huono nimitys.

----------


## tomikulmala

Täällä amatööri on tyytyväinen myös liteen, mutta kyllä on kova tuo satula... Prrrkl!

----------


## zmyrsky

Nyt pari metsälenkkiä 17" ajaneena, alkoi hieman mietityttämään että tulikohan sittenkin valittua liian pieni runko? Pituutta itselläni 180cm ja satula on sopivalla korkeudella maksimiviivan kohdalla, eli täysin yläasennossa. Muuten kyllä ajoasento tuntuu kohtuu hyvältä... tosin vertailukohdetta ei ole kun en 19" ole kokeillut.

----------


## tomikulmala

Zmyrsky: mistäpäin olet? Mulla on 19“ runko ja pituutta kuskilla noin 184cm.

----------


## Poy

> Mulle tuli äsken postissa White 2fat pro M/17, vaikka tilasin L/19 kokoisen. Oiskohan meillä mennyt pyörät ristiin Poyn kanssa? Poy, missä päin asustelet? t. Ilkka Oulusta



Joo itekkin Oulussa  :Hymy: 

Edit: yv:tä lähetetty.

----------


## zmyrsky

> Zmyrsky: mistäpäin olet? Mulla on 19“ runko ja pituutta kuskilla noin 184cm.



Keravan suunnilla ajelen...

----------


## IlkkaP

> Joo itekkin Oulussa



Laitoin sulle yksityisviestillä puhelinnumeron, jos soiteltaisiin pyörien vaihdosta.

----------


## Ski

Loistavaa Oulun äijät !  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Hehee. Meillähän alkaa olla täällä Oulussa pian määräenemmistö..  :Vink:

----------


## IncBuff

Hemmetti. Tää ei oo enää niin UG:tä kuin kuukausi sitten.

----------


## arctic biker

Nää lukuisat fatbike-säikeet on kieltämättä varsin hauskoja seurattavia. Noo vuospari niin pahin kiima on ohi. Mitähän sitten hehkutetaan?

----------


## Solaris_83

kaveri olis ostanut mun ladan mutta ei voi myydä kun rakastunut ja tyytyväinen peliin.
itse 180cm ja M koko tuntuu hyvältä ja ketterältä 

Milloin oulussa lada miittinki jossain polulla? jotenkin tuntuu että farley-kuskit haluaa mukaan kuitenkin kemuihin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kim71

etelä-pohjanmaan kalpeet läskit, löytyykö niitä?

----------


## Arskav

Ajeletteko näillä fateilla kesät talvet?

----------


## Poy

> Nää lukuisat fatbike-säikeet on kieltämättä varsin hauskoja seurattavia. Noo vuospari niin pahin kiima on ohi. Mitähän sitten hehkutetaan?



itse olen ajatellut ajatellu asian niin, että ostamalla fatbiken saan maastopyöräilykauden lähes läpivuotiseksi. Ei se polulla pyöräily oikein onnistu tavallisella maastopyörällä, jos on liikaa lunta. Mikseipä sillä voisi ajaa kesälläkin erityyppisessä maastossa, mutta enimmäkseen silloin tarkoitus ajaa 26" jäykkäperäisellä.

----------


## arctic biker

En millain muotoa ilkeile, kuhan vaan lempeetä herjaa koitan heittää, varsinkin kun oma täysjousto/jäykkäperäpyöräily  on varsin vähäistä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Ajeletteko näillä fateilla kesät talvet?



Ehdottomasti!

----------


## rjrm

Oulun läskien vyörynnälle on yhteislenkkiosiossa ketju valmiina.

----------


## paskalokki

Keravalaisten pitäis tehä oma, tai ainakin joku yleinen "Keravan polut" -ketju.

----------


## slow

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...5-Los-GueRavas

----------


## paskalokki

> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...5-Los-GueRavas



***** tuota nimeämistä.

----------


## seppony

Lisää läskiä Ouluun, tänään tuli postiin ja oikea M- kokoinen tuli. Piti heti päästä testilenkille ja isosti tykkään kyllä.

----------


## IlkkaP

> Loistavaa Oulun äijät !



Kiitos Ski avusta! Pyörät vaihtoivat omistajaa tänään aamulla ja nyt molemmilla on oikean kokoinen läski riesana :-)

Pyörän kokoamisen, säätämisen ja pienen testilenkin jälkeen tuo vaikuttaa hintaisekseen hyvältä kamppeelta. Painoahan tuolla on kauheasti (noin 15,6kg polkimien kanssa), mutta eipä tuo ajaessa haitannut.

Ski ja Mika K ovat osasyyllisiä läskikuumeeseen ja pyörän hankintaan, joten he lienevät halukkaita osallistumaan uuden pyörän oston perustelujen keksimiseen  :Hymy:

----------


## twentyniner

Ämmä Pro noudettu kotiin, huomenna enemmän fiiliksistä. Yleisvaikutelma ok  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> En nyt tiedä, mutta kannattaako Sigman kanssa nyt kovin isoa askartelua tehdä jos Garminin GPS-kellon saa hintaan 47,50. Mutta kukin tietysti mieltymystensä mukaan...
> 
> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produ...i-harmaa-musta



Jos Vantaalle päin liikkuu ja haluaa edullisen GPS kellon niin Tammistossa on XXL kaupan vieressä One Way outlet myymälä ja siellä edullisesti(49,90) TIMEX merkkinen GPS kello, en ostanut tätäkään kun ei ollut sykkeen mittausta. Tuolla muutenkin ihan hemmetin halvalla talvivarusteita lähinnä hiihtoon mutta kyllä niitä voi pyöräillessäkin käyttää.

----------


## kim71

Vanha idiootti teiniangsti kirjoitus hylätyn junanradan kupeessa antoi tänään paljon paremman merkityksen  :Hymy:

----------


## kim71

> Lisää läskiä Ouluun, tänään tuli postiin ja oikea M- kokoinen tuli. Piti heti päästä testilenkille ja isosti tykkään kyllä.



Onnea uudelle kalpeakuskille! toivotaan hyviä kilsoja. Niin ja toivottavasti pääsit kuivin jaloin neitsytlenkiltä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marko.k

> Ööö, mihin tämä liittyy??



Lukivikaan  :Hymy:

----------


## miq

Tänään ensimmäinen testilenkki White Prolla ja enemmän kuin positiiviset fiilikset. Jotenkin samanlainen poikamainen fiilis kuin ensimmäisillä polkujuoksulenkeillä minimalistisilla barefoot kengillä. Vauhti ei välttämättä päätä huimaa, mutta mahtava kikkailla kivikoissa ja juurakoissa. Koko kroppa ja mieli tykkää!

Tosin pieni pelko oli persuuksissa koko ajan renkaiden keston takia. Laatikosta kun fillarin otin niin molemmat sisurit oli rikki ja XXL lähetti hyvityksenä uudet sisurit, mutta mallia Contin 26x2.3-2.7. Pakko nuo oli kuitenkin alle laittaa kun ei muutakaan ollut. Ekan lenkin kesti mutta ei noilla kait pitkään uskalla ajella. Isompaa sisuria tai litkut tilalle.

----------


## kim71

Just katoin et 31.8 on viimeksi ulkoilutettu commencalia. Pitäsi varmaan käyttää sitäkin ulkona välillä....... mut kun tolla walkosella on niiiiiin paljon hauskempaa

----------


## Grandi66

Kannattas ulkoiluttaa, voi tulla mustasukkaiseksi.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Vanha idiootti teiniangsti kirjoitus hylätyn junanradan kupeessa antoi tänään paljon paremman merkityksen



Ittelläs oli maalipurkki mukana...  :Hymy:

----------


## kim71

> Ittelläs oli maalipurkki mukana...



arvasin et joku heittää ton  :Leveä hymy:  mut ei tällä kertaa pensseliä mukana

----------


## BONK

Näytti olevan pari ladaa jäljellä Kalevan XXL:ssa. Mitä ihmettä?!? Alkaako kiiman huippu olla jo taittumassa?  :Hymy:

----------


## petentic

^ Markkina on saturoitunut.

Läski kävi ulkona. Mättäälläkin kulkee.

----------


## arctic biker

> Näytti olevan pari ladaa jäljellä Kalevan XXL:ssa. Mitä ihmettä?!? Alkaako kiiman huippu olla jo taittumassa?



Jos takavuosien cyclokiimasta on jotain osviittaa niin vuosi toista menee.

----------


## Grandi66

Eiköhä seuraava buumi ole retkipyörä.

----------


## Nufan

Liteläski syksyisissä tunnelmissa.

----------


## hartsa24

Meinas hikiä pukata ku Pro:sta otti päällikumit pois vanteelta.. Pitää tubelessit tehä..

----------


## paskalokki

> Meinas hikiä pukata ku Pro:sta otti päällikumit pois vanteelta.. Pitää tubelessit tehä..



Menikö puhki, vaihdoitko sisureita vai mitä?

Meinasin tässä laittaa B-D:stä tilaukseen SKS MUD-X ja SKS GRAND M.O.M -lokasuojat. Pulloteline ja juomapullo tietty löytyvät jo, Sigma tuli ostettua XXL:stä samaan aikaan pyörän kanssa (enää pitäisi saada vaan toimimaan se) ja vaatetusta en tartte oikeastaan nyt ollenkaan. Heittäkääs jos on ideoita mitä muuta tarttisi Whiteen tilailla samalla.

Pyörä tosiaan seisoo tuossa eteisessä ja kuivunutta kuraa siitä tippuu aika ajoin, mutta mitä tuolle voi tehdä oikein.. Välttelee lenkin loppuvaiheessa märkiä kohtia niin ei pitäisi tulla mukana paljon mitään juurikaan, rikkakihvelillä sitten kotona ottaa lattialta mitä on tipahtanut. Märkää pyörää on aika turha harjatakaan.

Digitaalinen painemittari on myös ostoslistalla, mutta saatan saada käytettynä yhdenmoisen foorumin kautta, mutta jos en niin pitänee laittaa samaan tilaukseen lokarien kanssa. Taas 50 euron tilaus tulossa.  :Vihainen:

----------


## tomikulmala

Digitaalisen mittarin hain R-techistä, 18.90e

----------


## paskalokki

> Digitaalisen mittarin hain R-techistä, 18.90e



XXL:ssäkin oli noita SKS:n digimittareita muistaakseni 18,90e ja näyttää olevan B-D:stä väliaikaisesti loppu muutenkin. Voisi ensi viikolla kyllä polkea hybridillä Tammistoon ja palauttaa nuo bibsit mitkä ostin, kokoa isommat saisivat olla. En tiedä tosin onko XXL-koossa edes noita bibsejä, pitää katsoa. Samalla voisi tilata sen ja miksei ostaakin nuo lokaritkin jos saa kohtuuhintaan, ainakin tuota MUD-X:ää oli hyllyssä, Itiksessä tosin torstaina. Netissä ei näytä olevan ollenkaan.

----------


## hartsa24

Ei menny puhki, tubeles renkaat teen noista.. Sisuri oli Vee Rubber 26x4.25/4.7 eli olivat kyl massiiviset ja myös painavat..

----------


## tomikulmala

Mulla kanssa tubeless-roinat (litkut+sisuskumit) tulossa Saksasta Liteen. Ensi viikolla sitten säädetään  :Hymy: .
Samaan syssyyn otin Thudbuster LT:n.

----------


## paskalokki

Pitää ottaa enemmän selvää tuosta tubeless-touhusta, aika tuntematon alue meitsille tällä hetkellä.

----------


## IncBuff

Juu 2Fat Pron kumit istuu aika tukevasti vanteella. Ei riittänyt riisitautisen elopaino irrottamaan takarengasta vanteelta. Toivottavasti ei puhkea.

----------


## paskalokki

> Juu 2Fat Pron kumit istuu aika tukevasti vanteella. *Ei riittänyt riisitautisen elopaino irrottamaan takarengasta vanteelta.* Toivottavasti ei puhkea.



Tätä ongelmaa tuskin meikäläisellä on.

Piti takarengas sellaista ääntä tänään ajoittain ja mietin, että kohta puhkeaa saatana. Pelko perseessä koko aika, ei kiinnostaisi nyt ostella 80 euron renkaita viikoittain rengasrikkojen takia.  :Hymy:  Muistaakseni satkun molemmin puolin pyörii fattyjen renkaat. No eipä tuo mihkään puhjennut, en oo vaan tottunu mihinkään mökään kun maastoajoa on takana tosiaan se kokonaista kolme lenkkiä eli ne mitä on Whitellä tullu nyt.

----------


## Esuli

Kannattaa ne Whiten kummit purkaa kotioloissa, sieltää saa 500g perpää huisvittuun pois.
Sitten on helppo vaihtaa renkula jos puhkee mehäs, kun ne on kerran purkanut.

----------


## tomikulmala

Onko joku väsännyt lite-ladaan tubelessin?
Onko rengas hyvin kiinni vanteessa?

----------


## Nufan

Ei oo kiinni. Laske ilmat sisurista pois, niin huomaat, mitä tarkoitin.  :Hymy:

----------


## tomikulmala

Se ei liene hyvä asia kun tubelessia väsää?

----------


## Nufan

Renkaan sain nostettua vanteelle ja yön yli se piti ilmat. Töistä tultuani vanne oli tippunut pois renkaan sisältä. Ei uskaltanu jättää tubelekseksi. Ei viitti ottaa riskiä, että rengas irtoaa ajaessa vanteelta. Sitä en osaa sanoa, että onko renkaan vai kehän vika.

----------


## tomikulmala

Jos noihin tubeless-videoihin on yhtään luottaminen, niin renkaan pitäisi ilmeisesti pysyä melko tiukasti vanteessa kiinni.
Ja litkutuksen jälkeen täytyisi varmaan ajaa lenkki, että mössö leviää?

Arvuuttelua vain, en ole yhtään tubelessia tehnyt  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

Vanteesta se enimmäkseen riippuu, kuinka pysyy kumit ylhäällä 0 paineilla. One-onen vanteiltakin putoaa kumi pois, kun paineet laskee olemattomaksi, mutta silti toimii tubeleksina ihan hyvin.

----------


## seppony

Hyvin pelaa tubetybenäkin, joten mitäpä sitä toimivaa muuttamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## tomikulmala

> Hyvin pelaa tubetybenäkin, joten mitäpä sitä toimivaa muuttamaan



Pyörivää massaa olisi mukava pienentää  :Hymy: .

----------


## Bansku81

Olikohan täällä jossain ketjussa juttua tuon 2fat pron vapaarattaan huollosta / rasvauksesta? Tai joku pika ohje miten homma hoidetaan? Itsellä ei aikaisempaa kokemusta fillarin takapään purkamisesta ja mitään erikoistyökaluja ei löydy.

Tänään olisi sopiva sadepäivä nyppiä fillaria vai olisiko parempi päätyä vaihtoehtoon b) If ain't broke, don't fix it vai c) vie pyörä ammattilaiselle?

----------


## Seps

> Olikohan täällä jossain ketjussa juttua tuon 2fat pron vapaarattaan huollosta / rasvauksesta? Tai joku pika ohje miten homma hoidetaan? Itsellä ei aikaisempaa kokemusta fillarin takapään purkamisesta ja mitään erikoistyökaluja ei löydy.
> 
> Tänään olisi sopiva sadepäivä nyppiä fillaria vai olisiko parempi päätyä vaihtoehtoon b) If ain't broke, don't fix it vai c) vie pyörä ammattilaiselle?



Tsekkaa keskustelun sivu 5.

Pitipä rekisteröityä tännekin, kun parvekkeella makaa hyvin mutainen M-kokoinen Pro. Pyörä tuli hankittua jo reilu viikko sitten, mutta vasta eilen pääsin oikeasti lenkkeilemään ja suunnaksi otettiin reitti 2000. Aikamoinen kokemus, ensimmäinen yli 100 km pyörälenkki itselleni. Whiten sielunmaisemaan pääsi tossa ihan kivasti sisälle, vaikka reitti onkin suurelta osin hiekkatietä missä fattia ei välttämättä tarvitse. Sehän ei tietenkään haittaa, kun tuolla polkeminen on hauskaa alustalla kuin alustalla. Lisähuomiona näköjään toi vakiosatula on mulle ihan hyvä, koska kaikista paikoista perse on vähiten kipeä.

----------


## very heavy

liteä on taas saatavilla mutta ovat xxl:llässä haistaneet kiiman ja nostaneet liten hintaa porvarillisesti +200e..eli välitilaan. mitä tehdä perekele jos tuon tilaa ja sen jälkeen pro mallia ilmestyy myyntiin perinteiseen 1000e hintaan niin tyhmäksihän siinä itsensä tuntee,toisaalta jos jää kokonaan ilman ei siitäkään neron leimaa otsaansa saa.

----------


## seppony

Tangon ajattelin vaihtaa omaani, mutta näyttää siltä että gripit on liimattu tukevasti tankoon ja ei saa noita hallintalaitteita pois, joten onko joku saanut ne ehjänä irti vai pitääkö alkaa vuolemaan ja ostaa sitten uudet.

----------


## HC Andersen

^paineilmaa tupin ja tangon väliin niin pitäisi lähteä.

----------


## JKK

> ^paineilmaa tupin ja tangon väliin niin pitäisi lähteä.



Näin vierestä tuolla lailla tehdyn operaation, menee takaisin myös helposti paineilmannavustuksella

----------


## arctic biker

Yksi metodi on käyttää ohutta pitkää ruuvimeisseliä tai vaikkapa pinnaa. Tungetaan sinne gripin ja tangon  väliin  ja rakoon suihkaus CRC:tä. Tai vastaavaa multiöljyä.

----------


## IncBuff

Itse olen aina vetänyt puukolla nuo mäkeen ja laittanut tilalle kunnon lukkogripit.

----------


## HC Andersen

Älkää nyt hyvät ihmiset laittako öljyä sinne tuppien ja tagon väliin, niistä tulee kertakäyttöisen kun eivät enään pysy paikallaan.

Ja jos ei löydy paineilmaa niin tuon videon oppien mukaan onnistuu myös.

----------


## Anaxagore

> Tangon ajattelin vaihtaa omaani, mutta näyttää siltä että gripit on liimattu tukevasti tankoon ja ei saa noita hallintalaitteita pois, joten onko joku saanut ne ehjänä irti vai pitääkö alkaa vuolemaan ja ostaa sitten uudet.



Sulla on ilmeisesti 2Fat pro joten siinä on Ritcheyn lukkogripit. Avaa ne kaksi ruuvia sieltä kahvan vaihtajien puoleisesta päästä. Sitten lähtee vetämällä. Ne Ritcheyn grippien ruuvit painaa sellaista metalliläppää sitä tankoa vasten joka ei sitten palaudukaan samaan tahtiin kuin ruuvi löystyy. Voi joutua vetämään kovastikin mutta lähtee sieltä. Itellä raapi kauniit jäljet tankoon.

----------


## HC Andersen

^Juu ja jos on lukkogripit niin ne lähtee irti ruuveja löysäämällä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Anaxagore

Sanokaapa viisaat mikä euroopasta saatavilla oleva keskiölaakeri käypi noihin FSA:n Comet kampiin? Orkkislaakerikupissa on mallimerkintä BB-7100. Shimanon BB70 kupit ei mahdu tuosta Cometin akselista läpi. Muutoin Shimanon dimensiot on identtiset FSA:n kanssa.

----------


## arctic biker

Itte asiassa olen erinomaisen monet painettavat gripit  poistanut ja myös asentanut WD40 käyttämällä. Erittäin nopeaan haihtuu multispray-öljy pois.

----------


## kim71

Moro kaikille! millaisia kilsa/aika määriä porukka maastossa ajelee kuukaudessa? eli pientä galluppia. Itellä näköjään pro 2:seen tullut nyt viimme neljältä viikolta n. 250km. Nyt kun näyttää että läskiwhitejä olkaa olla kiitettävä määrä porukoilla, niin hauska nähä ens kesänä monta löytyy tahkon lähtöviivalta.

----------


## paskalokki

Millasta lokaria on jengillä tai suunitteilla? Tässä koitetaan kartuttaa nyt parhaiten suojaavia ja suht siistejä.

Tämä mielessä: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...29-black-82685

----------


## seppony

Tanko on vaihdettu, liki samanlainen mutta hieman kapeampi on nyt kokeilla. Lukkogripit oli tosiaan ja ruuveja olikin kaksi, se toinen jäi huomaamatta  :Sarkastinen: 
Jaksaa se vaan yllättää tämä Valko laadullaan kuten nuokin gripit. Pari pidempää ajelua luontopoluilla, pitkospuilla, ja metsäautotiellä on vakuuttanut laadusta ja toimivuudesta. Kaverin kalliimpaa kun kokeilin niin pakko myöntää että oma on selkeästi parempi minulle ja renkaatkin on oikeat läskit kamun 3.8 renkaisiin verrattuna. Mihinkään tarkempaan vertailuun en ala kun jokainen ostaa omiin mieltymyksiin sopivan joten toinen on toiselle parempi.

----------


## Jakke81

> Moro kaikille! millaisia kilsa/aika määriä porukka maastossa ajelee kuukaudessa? eli pientä galluppia. Itellä näköjään pro 2:seen tullut nyt viimme neljältä viikolta n. 250km. Nyt kun näyttää että läskiwhitejä olkaa olla kiitettävä määrä porukoilla, niin hauska nähä ens kesänä monta löytyy tahkon lähtöviivalta.



Nyt häirinnyt työt sen verran pahasti harrastamista, mutta kaks lenkkiä ehtinyt puolentoista viikkoon ja 70 km. Takajäykällä maasto pyörällä heitin kesäaikaan keskimäärin 400-500km maastossa/kk. 
Kunhan tässä talvirengas kiireet hellittää töissä nii eiköhän ala taas pyörät pyörimään läskilläkin.

----------


## Ski

Oma se on aina parempi varsinkin jos on halavempiki ku se toisen kalliimpiki....  :Hymy:

----------


## kim71

> Millasta lokaria on jengillä tai suunitteilla? Tässä koitetaan kartuttaa nyt parhaiten suojaavia ja suht siistejä.
> 
> Tämä mielessä: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...29-black-82685



Omasta mielestä ei suht. siistejä lokareita ole fätteihin olemassakaan. Itellä oli proossa kiinni reilu viikon lokarit jotka heivasin lopulta pois kokonaan. Takalokari varsinkin häiritsi jyrkissä laskuissa joissa paino piti siirtää kunnolla takarenkaan päälle. No Onhan se välillä ikävää kun vaatteet on kurassa, mutta toisaalta ne on treenivaatteita joita pestään useammin ja välillä vaan kuivatellaan seuraavaa lenkkiä varten.

----------


## IncBuff

> Moro kaikille! millaisia kilsa/aika määriä porukka maastossa ajelee kuukaudessa? eli pientä galluppia. Itellä näköjään pro 2:seen tullut nyt viimme neljältä viikolta n. 250km. Nyt kun näyttää että läskiwhitejä olkaa olla kiitettävä määrä porukoilla, niin hauska nähä ens kesänä monta löytyy tahkon lähtöviivalta.



Viime viikolla nolla kilsaa, tällä viikolla nolla kilsaa ja varmaankin ens viikolla nolla kilsaa. Mitä tuosta nyt sitten tulee.

----------


## kim71

> Tanko on vaihdettu, liki samanlainen mutta hieman kapeampi on nyt kokeilla. Lukkogripit oli tosiaan ja ruuveja olikin kaksi, se toinen jäi huomaamatta 
> Jaksaa se vaan yllättää tämä Valko laadullaan kuten nuokin gripit. Pari pidempää ajelua luontopoluilla, pitkospuilla, ja metsäautotiellä on vakuuttanut laadusta ja toimivuudesta. Kaverin kalliimpaa kun kokeilin niin pakko myöntää että oma on selkeästi parempi minulle ja renkaatkin on oikeat läskit kamun 3.8 renkaisiin verrattuna. Mihinkään tarkempaan vertailuun en ala kun jokainen ostaa omiin mieltymyksiin sopivan joten toinen on toiselle parempi.



Millasen tankon vaihdoit ja syy vaihtoon jos saa kysyä? Itellä toi M-koon pro istuu niin loistavasti käteen et en keksi järkevää syytä minkään putkiosan vaihtoon. Ainut mitä oon lisännyt on kiinasta tilattu kuitupulloteline... ja sekin vaan siksi et oli niin halapa  :Hymy:  (yleensä aina lenkillä juomareppu selässä). Yksi kevyt uusi satulaputki olis varastos lojunu jonka olis voinut vaihtaa ihan huvin vuoksi, mut koko siinäkin oli väärä.

----------


## kim71

> Viime viikolla nolla kilsaa, tällä viikolla nolla kilsaa ja varmaankin ens viikolla nolla kilsaa. Mitä tuosta nyt sitten tulee.



siitä tulee kiva haaste 4. viikolle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vuohi

Kävin tänään ruokakauppa reissun yhteydessä pyörimässä kalevan XXL:ssä ja sielä niitä oli 2 liteä rivissä. Täytyy tosin myöntää, että liten renkaat eivät vaikuttaneet ihan optimeilta talvikäyttöön, liian tiheä kuvia ja selkeästi kapeampi kuin prossa, ja tuo uusi 800€ hinta on aika hankala jos pro malli pysyy tuhannessa.

----------


## kim71

> Kävin tänään ruokakauppa reissun yhteydessä pyörimässä kalevan XXL:ssä ja sielä niitä oli 2 liteä rivissä. Täytyy tosin myöntää, että liten renkaat eivät vaikuttaneet ihan optimeilta talvikäyttöön, liian tiheä kuvia ja selkeästi kapeampi kuin prossa, ja tuo uusi 800€ hinta on aika hankala jos pro malli pysyy tuhannessa.



jotenkin musta tuntuu et nostavat myös pron hintaa kun niitä taas tarjolla....  ja sehän on vaan kysynnän ja tarjonnan laki.

----------


## seppony

Syy tangon vaihtoon on Wanhan ukon resut nivelet ja käsienkin asento on tosi tarkka ettei kivut iske. Pienestä se on kiinni ja saapa nähdä miten muutos vaikuttaa, ei isoja ongelmia ollut alkuperäiselläkään joten tämä on pikkaisen vaan korkeempi ja käsien kulma hieman muuttuu. Crankbrothersin Iodine ( pitäähän tämä saada kalliimmaksi kuin kaverin pyörä, kun kerran on parreekin  :Vink: ) tanko joka äkkiä katsoen on täsmälleen sama mutta on niissä pieni ero korkeudessa ja kulmissa. kuvassa taitaa näkyä myös valon kiinnike sekä pumppu.

----------


## katjak

Impulssiostoksena Lite tilattu, alunperin piti tosin vaan ostaa uusi valo talvikeleille... mites tuo säilytys muilla? Muut pyörät on alakerrassa sellaisissa erillisissä parkkitelineissä, mutta eihän noihin mikään läskirengas mahdu. Eli jos ei halua seinään nojata, miten läskin parkkeeraus?

----------


## seppony

Eikäkö sitten tuo uusi tanko on pari senttiä kapeampikin.

----------


## kim71

> Syy tangon vaihtoon on Wanhan ukon resut nivelet ja käsienkin asento on tosi tarkka ettei kivut iske. Pienestä se on kiinni ja saapa nähdä miten muutos vaikuttaa, ei isoja ongelmia ollut alkuperäiselläkään joten tämä on pikkaisen vaan korkeempi ja käsien kulma hieman muuttuu. Tankbothersin tanko joka äkkiä katsoen on täsmälleen sama mutta on niissä pieni ero korkeudessa ja kulmissa. kuvassa taitaa näkyä myös valon kiinnike sekä pumppu.



ok, toivottavasti vaihto auttaa! sulla oli muuten se siisti kuva jossa olit jo jäällä ekalla lenkillä! paljon sitä jäätä pyörien alla oli... noin? ei varmaan kovin paljoo  :Hymy:

----------


## seppony

Eihän se läski paljoa jäätä tarvitse, no ehkä kuitenkin hieman enemmän kuin pilkkijä  :Hymy: 
Oulussa tosiaan pääsi jo pikkaisen peilijäälläkin kokeilemaan renkaan pitoja ja tuo Isokankaanjärvi oli hyvin jo kauttaaltaan jäässä eikä edes rannan tuntumassa rutissut, kauemmaksi en uskaltautunut kun on sentään ihan uusi pyörä  :Vink: 
Nousukahvat vielä laitoin hetki sitten tallissa kun oli tangon leveydessä vielä varaa ja että voi lepuuttaa käsiä niissä, muuten ei niitä tarvitse. Jos ne vaivaa niin otan pois. Kohta pitää taas lähteä pikku lenkille, lampun valossa tarkoitus kokeilla ajamista.
ps. kuvat on kivoja  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> siitä tulee kiva haaste 4. viikolle



Juu, pitää yrittää pitää nollassa. Tai sillähän se pysyy kun ei korjaa tuota rytöä.

----------


## Bansku81

Putsailin vaseliinit veks vapaarattaasta ja öljyt tilalle. En oikein tiennyt, mikä ölppä olisi ollut hyvä niin laitoin osa synteettisen 10w40 moottoriöljyä, kun tuntui viskositeetilta sopivalta. En tiedä enkö vain ymmärtänyt jotain, mutta ei tuota auki 5mm kuusiokolo avaimella ja 15mm ohuella kiintoavaimella saa. Rataspakan puoleinen mutteri on niin sisällä pakassa ettei siihen pääse avaimella kiinni. No itse olin sen verran hätäinen, että avasin sen pihdeillä reunasta kiinni ottaean vaikka siihen jäljet jäikin. Ennen kasausta hioin avaimen paikan ulkoreunaan myös viisteet josta saa jakarilla kiinni, jos tulee jatkossakin avaus tarvetta. Täytyy kyllä hankkia tuollainen pakan avaukseen tarkoitettu erikois hylsy.

Vapaarattaan ääni vaimeni liioittelematta kolmannekseen alkuperäisestä.

----------


## Highlander

Kävinpä toisen kerran XXL:ssä puristelemassa läskin kumeja...en ostanut vieläkään koska en tietääkseni tarvitse läskipyörää enkä osaa maastossa ajaa hyvin, mutta olishan se silti hauska laite. Rahaa kyllä olisi ja taputtelinkin jo itseäni olalle kun taas säästyi rahat, mutta sitten testailin puoli tuntia säbämailoja ja tarttui kuitenkin satasen maila lisää valikoimaan..  :Leveä hymy: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## paskalokki

> Kävinpä toisen kerran XXL:ssä puristelemassa läskin kumeja...en ostanut vieläkään koska en tietääkseni tarvitse läskipyörää enkä osaa maastossa ajaa hyvin, mutta olishan se silti hauska laite. Rahaa kyllä olisi ja taputtelinkin jo itseäni olalle kun taas säästyi rahat, mutta sitten testailin puoli tuntia säbämailoja ja tarttui kuitenkin satasen maila lisää valikoimaan.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



En osannut minäkään ajaa ennen läskin ostoa viime torstaina, tai en osaa vieläkään. Tekemällä oppii ja on ollut hauskaa. Suosittelen ja kohta lunta maassa -> eteneminen ei lopu siihen.

Tuosta vapaarattaasta, itseä ei ole haitannut se ääni ollenkaan, päinvastoin, se tuntuu ylevältä ja kalliilta kun ei ole mikään koskaan noin naksuttanut. Mietin tuota lokaripaketin tilaamista jos pistäisi tulemaan, saahan sitä levennettyä sitten vaikka omatekoisesti.

edit: Missä vaiheessa jengi aikoo käyttää pyörää ensihuollossa? Onko jotain km- tai tuntisuunitelmia?

----------


## seppony

Tämmöiseen törmäsin, on tosin minulle jo myöhäistä kun laite on jo tallissa  :Hymy: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgfI...a7DovIYh2Z-i8E

Ajaisiko tämä sen takalokasuojan virkaa http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...putkeen-27045/
Eteen sitten lämmittää ja levittää hieman tämmöistä http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...yoraan-270006/
Erikoisleveät, mitä se sitten pitää sisällään http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...pyoraan-27859/

----------


## Seps

> Missä vaiheessa jengi aikoo käyttää pyörää ensihuollossa? Onko jotain km- tai tuntisuunitelmia?



Soitin tänään Tammistoon ja varasin ensimmäisen vapaan huoltoajan 3.11. Ruuhkaa kuulemma on, joten kannattaa varmaan varata huoltoaika hyvissä ajoin. Eilen tosiaan tuli ajettua 120 km, tulevana viikonloppuna varmaan sama määrä ja parit pikkulenkit ennen huoltoa, joten varmaan 300 km tulee täyteen huoltoon mennessä.

Ja lokareista: hommasin Mucky Nutzin setin, mukavan kevyet. Takalokari on satulassa kiinni, joten suojaus ei ole paras mahdollinen mutta ihan riittävä. Etupuolessa ei vielä valittamista. http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~iJzTx0000001...FET&Y106=mucky

Millä olette muuten tubelessinne litkuttaneet? Iski hirveä epävarmuus kun luki pari raporttia, jossa Stan's olisi pilannut kumeja. Ehdin jo törpön ostaa tuohon odottamaan, mutta nyt on pelonsekaiset tunteet.

----------


## Amfinaut

> Millä olette muuten tubelessinne litkuttaneet? Iski hirveä epävarmuus kun luki pari raporttia, jossa Stan's olisi pilannut kumeja. Ehdin jo törpön ostaa tuohon odottamaan, mutta nyt on pelonsekaiset tunteet.



Stanin litkut on aika de facto -standardi. Tuleeko läskikumeilla jotain erityisvaatimuksia litkuille? Linkkiä näihin rapsoihin?

----------


## Ski

Siitä vaan Seppo lokarit tekemään ja laita sitten kuvia. Se tarakka toimii kuten sanoit lokarina mutta jos tarakkaa tarvit, ota se 9,99€ tavallinen tarakka.

Stanssillä pitäs litkutus toimia ihan hyvin. Jos renkaan rikkoon niin veikkaisin että vika on renkaassa.

----------


## Seps

> Stanssillä pitäs litkutus toimia ihan hyvin. Jos renkaan rikkoon niin veikkaisin että vika on renkaassa.



Rengaskeskustelun puolelta vaan bongasin seuraavan





> Bulldozerin ja RD:n yhteiselo sujui kohtuullisen  hyvin tubeleksena n. 2 viikkoa. Parina ekana päivänä joutui vähän ilmaa  lisäämään, sitten ei. Eilen oli takakumi tyhjä, ilmaa kun laitoin, niin  toisesta reunasta litkua ja ilmaa tuli kolmesta eri kohdasta. Yritin  sitten ottaa kumin pois vanteelta, tallasin aikani sitä lattiaa vasten,  ei irronnut. 
> Ei taida tubelessready (lukee renkaassa) kestää Stania, oli reuna  "sulanut" koko matkalta :/ Täytyy jatkaa ihmettelyä huomenna.







> Kumi oli toiselta sivulta vähän "sulanut" siitä  kohtaa, joka on vanteen sisäreunaa vasten, kangasta vähän näkyi pitkin  matkaa. Taisi olla sama puoli, josta alkuun litkua tihkui. Toinen puoli  oli suht normin näköinen, vaikka oli sekin tiukasti. Gorillaliimaa oli  teipin reunassa venyvänä mössönä.
> Taitoin renkaan ensin vinkoilla, niin että renkaan reuna tuli näkyviin,  ja kaatelin sitten siihen melko lämmintä vettä. Jonkin ajan kuluttua  rengasmuoveilla sain kumin pikkuhiljaa keskemmälle ja irtoamaan. No  pictures :/
> 
> Helposti tiivistyi kyllä uudestaan.



Taisin turhaan huolestua, sillä stansilla onnistuneita litkutuksia on varmaan aika paljon enemmän kuin ongelmallisia. Kaiketi annostelun järkevällä määrällä pärjää aivan hyvin. Teippikaupoille hep!

----------


## Anaxagore

Onko kukaan kiinnittänyt huomioita noihin pyörätakuun ehtoihin? Epämääräisesti mainitaan takuun säilymisen ehtona että pitää olla suoritettu huollot xxl:ssä. Siis mitä v****a? 

Esim. sivu 15 oikea alareuna:
http://ipaper.ipapercms.dk/XXL/FIN/Live/DM422014/

"3 vuoden ilmainen pyörähuolto

Tarjoamme kaikille XXL:ltä ostetuille polkupyörille huoltopalvelun. Palvelu sisältää ensihuollon (kolmen kuukauden sisällä ostosta) ja kaksi perushuoltoa (huolto/vuosi). Huollot on suoritettava edellä mainitussa aikataulussa, jotta pyörätakuu on voimassa."

----------


## vuohi

Eikös noi pakkohuollot ns. merkkiliikkeessä ole todettu jo autopuolellakin laittomiksi? Itse en ainakaan näe mitään järkevää syytä viedä noin yksinkertaista polkupyörää huoltoon. Eiköhän se kaiken maailman kiristely ja säätely nyt onnistu itseltäkin.

----------


## Esuli

Omalla vastuulla mennään, jos runko sattuis katkeamaan niin se nyt menee jokatapauksessa valmistusvirheen piikkiin.Mut eip se 3kg umpirautanen whiten runko heleposti leviä.
Eikähän sitä hienoa pyörää mihinkään huoltoihin lähetetä susrajan väärälle puolle. Hajottavat vielä pojanklopit.

----------


## rjrm

Whiten runko on alumiimia ja kallein malli hiilikuitua. Rautaa se ei ole.

----------


## brilleaux

> Stanin litkut on aika de facto -standardi. Tuleeko läskikumeilla jotain erityisvaatimuksia litkuille? Linkkiä näihin rapsoihin?



Tää on ainakin Suomessa halvempaa kuin Stanin:


Hyvin on toiminu. Haisee vaan dödölle.

EDIT: Pahalle sellaiselle.

----------


## wekkuli

Takuu ja virhevastuu ovat eri asioita. Takuun myöntää myyjä vapaaehtoisesti jos myöntää ja sen ehdoiksi saa laittaa ihan mitä lystää, mutta se ei poista myyjän virhevastuuta. Myyjällä on takuusta riippumatta aina virhevastuu myymästään tuotteesta.

Itsekin tosiaan pähkäilen, käytänkö tuota ilmaista huoltoa yhtään mihinkään, kun matkaakin kuitenkin on. Mitä ne nyt siellä sellaista tekisivät mitä ei ite osaa? Ketjujen rasvaus ja renkaiden ilmanpaineet?
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## twentyniner

Tänään eka lenkki Proolla, hieno fiilis. Yleensä iän yms. karttuessa reviiri laajenee, mutta tuolla tuli pyörittyä 1.5h aika pienellä alueella, urat olivat vain ennen kokemattomat. Hyvin toimii fillari, pitihän tietenkin laittaa luotto satula ja tanko. Myös jarrupuolella jo vuodesta 2001 alkaen hyväksi koetut Hopet oli pakko asentaa heti uutena. 

Teipit,venttiilit ja litkut odottavat huomista työvuoroa, ei viitsi vapaalla kotosalla sotkea.

Ehkä paras tonnin fillarihankinta  :Hymy:

----------


## seppony

> Siitä vaan Seppo lokarit tekemään ja laita sitten kuvia. Se tarakka toimii kuten sanoit lokarina mutta jos tarakkaa tarvit, ota se 9,99€ tavallinen tarakka..



Juu se tavallinen tarakka ehdottomasti ja sen pohjaan oikein ohuesta muovista suikale suojaksi tai sitten jos nuo erikoisleveät on oikeesti leveät niin semmoinen. Pitää vielä kiertää myös pyöräliikkeet ja silmitellä tarjontaa, ei vaan taho joutaa kun pitää kaikki vapaa-aika olla vispaamassa fätillä  :Hymy:

----------


## Suti

MOI! White lite tilattu tännekkin. Varsinkin talvella  ajaessa on käytössä leveempi lahkeisia housuja, ja niitä säästääkseni olis tarkoitus asentaa jokunlainen rock-ring ketjunsuojaksi. Onko kukaan moista asentanut? minkä ja mistä?

----------


## Poy

Tänään tuli ensimmäinen lyhyt lenkki heitettyä. Ensituntuma maastoajossa ihan positiivinen. Pyörä vaikuttaa hintaansa nähden laadukkaalta, ehkä jarruihin kaipaisi vähän tehokkuutta, mutta eiköhän noilla talvella ajele. Asfaltillakin rullasi ihan hyvin, ei vedellyt mitenkään. Renkaissa oli painetta muistaakseni 0,5bar. Katotaan sitten lumella pitääkö laske.
Nyt juomatelineessä oli lampun akku, niin olisiko kellään ideoita minne saisi toisen juomapullotelineen?

----------


## seppony

Juomareppu toimii hyvin fättihommissa. Kerroppa lisää tuosta valovarustuksesta.

----------


## rjrm

Pullo mahtuu ajopaidan takataskuun.

----------


## seppony

Nyt tuli kunnon lenkki heitettyä ja pikkaisen raapaistua sitäkin että mihin tuommoinen läski sekä päällä että alla oikein soveltuu ja pystyy, no kyllähän se pyörä moneen taipuu vaikka kankea kuski päällä vispaakin. On se eri asia vispata tuolla maastossa kuin CC:llä assulla ja kun lenkkiin sisältyi metsäautotietä, polkua, umpimetsää pätkä ja upottavaa hiekkaa paljon ja lällysuotakin hieman niin tuo reilu 3 tuntia ja 32km keskinopeudella 8,5km/h poltti yli 3000kcal ja sen kyllä huomasi raahautuessa kotona saunaan.  
Biltemasta hain laukun yläputkeen johon sain puhelimen ja renkaanpaikkausvehkeet sekä pakolliset työkalut ja tuosta on helppo vastailla puheluihin sekä Sport Trackeria seurata. Vahvistui ajatus tuon tarakan suhteen, laitan sen perinteisen mallin heti kun saan ratkaistua kurasuojat, joita ei säätiedotuksen mukaan kylläkään taida enää tarvita ennen kevättä  :Hymy:

----------


## Poy

> Juomareppu toimii hyvin fättihommissa. Kerroppa lisää tuosta valovarustuksesta.



Näitä olen tilannut 3 kpl, kun ovat aika halpoja ja toimitusaika Euroopan varastolta nopea:
http://www.dx.com/p/t6-xml-t6-3-mode...2#.VEVuLEsRm4M

Yksi lampuista on tangossa, akku siinä juomapullossa:


Toinen lampuista on kypärässä (pientä modausta vaati kypärään), akku takin alla:


Kolmannen lampun akkua voi käyttää vara-akkuna pidemmällä lenkillä. Tuli syksyllä tilattua kolmas kun oli niin halpoja, mutta en usko että itse lamppu tulen tarvitsemaan.

----------


## Jakke81

^^ itsellä samanlainen biltemannin laukku ollut käytössä jonkin aikaa, tosin vain työkaluille ja Kiinalampun akulle.
viimeisimmällä pilpasuon reissulla kun tihuutti koko ajan vettä näytti päästävän vettä sisään. Muuten kyllä mennyt kesälläkin maantiepyörässä.

----------


## hartsa24

Onko kukaan viel selvittäny millanen vaihtajankorvake tähän menee? Vois varalle hommata..

----------


## hartsa24

Tuli eilen vähän punnittua osia ku tein vlopun aikana tubeles renkaat. 
Sisurit paino 550g
Vannenauha oli 110g
Etukiekko litkuilla 3080g
Takakiekko litkuilla 3740g
Runko ilman kiekkoja 7950g
Eli nyt on Pro:lla vajaa 15kg painoo..

----------


## Mvu

> Onko kukaan viel selvittäny millanen vaihtajankorvake tähän menee? Vois varalle hommata..



XXL Tammiston huollossa on kuulemma korvia kun asiakaspalvelusta kysyin, kysymykseen sellaisen postittamisesta ei ole vielä vastattu.

----------


## twentyniner

> Tuli eilen vähän punnittua osia ku tein vlopun aikana tubeles renkaat. 
> Sisurit paino 550g
> Vannenauha oli 110g
> Etukiekko litkuilla 3080g
> Takakiekko litkuilla 3740g
> Runko ilman kiekkoja 7950g
> Eli nyt on Pro:lla vajaa 15kg painoo..



Aika samankaltaisia lukemia sain . Nyt on Hopen jarrut , Eastonin 685mm leveä hiilaririser sekä SLR penkkinä. Polkimet ovat nuo XTR trail versiot ja kiekot laitoin kierros Gorillaa, Stanin venttiilit ja 2dl litkua per rengas. Paino 14.3kg. Huomen aamuna testit renkailla .

----------


## seppony

Löysin Special Bikesta kurasuojan eteen. Ei ole varsinaisesti läskiin mutta kun hieman lämmitin ja levitin niin riittää hyvin. Jotain 13€ ja kertoivat että tällä viikolla tulee läskien kurasuojia myymälään joten pitänee ensiviikolla käydä silmittelemässä josko taakse sitten hankkisi.

----------


## JayRay

Liten etupyörä 3770g org.
Sisuri 525g
Ulkokumi 1550g
Vannenauha 110g
Vanne 1565g qr ja jarrulevy mukana

johonkin häipyy 20g, mutta toi nyt tommonen halpa kalavaaka, joten semmosella varauksella...

----------


## Anaxagore

Laitetaanpa tuolta toisesta ketjusta lainaten vähän kurasuojaratkaisuja. Etukurasuoja on varsin mainio, takasuoja suojaa vain hanurin.




> Ei vielä kovinkaan kuraista mutta tässä pari kuvaa.

----------


## LJL

> ...2dl litkua per rengas.



Lotiseeko tuommoinen määrä litkua? Ajattelisi että noin isossa ilmatilassa kuuluu sellainen tukeva loti-loti-loti kun painaa menemään  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Lotiseeko tuommoinen määrä litkua? Ajattelisi että noin isossa ilmatilassa kuuluu sellainen tukeva loti-loti-loti kun painaa menemään



Se litku on ajaessa siellä ulkokehällä...

----------


## twentyniner

Lotisee kyllä enemmän kuin 29er/0.8dl ,mutta eipä tuo korva ole renkaan kyljessä kiinni ajaessa, toivottavasti  :Hymy:

----------


## Anaxagore

Ei tuon läskirenkaan jyrinän alta kuule lotinaa

----------


## LJL

> Se litku on ajaessa siellä ulkokehällä...



Joo tiedetään, mutta kun läskipyörällä ajetaan aika hiljaa (?) ja litkua on useampi desi per rengas, voisi kuvitella että keskipakoisvoima ei ihan riitä niittaamaan kaikkea tavaraa ulkokehälle. Mutta tosiaan "rengasmelu" varmaan peittää muut äänet alleen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Ei lotise ainakaan mulla  :Hymy:

----------


## Sandzsteedt

Alumiiniladaan takavaihtajankorvaketta kaipaileville tässä on yksi vaihtoehto:
SOSHanger Ranskasta ja korvake mallia D16
http://soshanger.com/epages/box11137...ucts/D16-black

Vertaamalla korvaketta kuvaan näyttäisi ainakin samalta ja saapi vielä väreissä jos lada tarvii karvanoppien sijasta muuta blingiä.

Yhden korvakkeen olen toiseen pyörään tuolta tilannut ja tuli kirjeenä postiluukkuun alle 5 arkipäivässä.

----------


## tomikulmala

White-kuskit, tarkistakaapa renkaiden kiinnitykset! Itse en  Litestäni tarkistanut sillä myyjä vakuutti, että ns. luovutushuolto on tehty. No, tänään hyppäsi koko takarengas irti rungosta kesken lenkin.
Paikka sinänsä ei ollut lainkaan paha, parin nyrkin kokoinen kivi ennen pientä ylämäkeä, eli voimaa "sopivasti" ketjussa. Tuloksena umpikiero jarrulevy ja palatkin vinossa  :Irvistys: .

XXL hoitaa hommaa (ainakin toistaiseksi) erittäin hienosti: Vein fillarin takuuseen korjattavaksi ja kun jarrulevyä/adapteria suuremmalle levylle ei ollut hyllyssä, niin sellainen luvattiin huomiseksi hoitaa.

Katsotaan huomenna uudelleen  :Hymy: .

----------


## paskalokki

Tuli tuosta mieleen, pyörässä ei ollut tuota info- ja luovutuslappua roikkumassa ja kyselin sitä sitten juuri ennen ostoa enempää tietämättä mitä se sisältää. Myyjä kävi nappaamassa toisesta pyörästä sellaisen, kotona vasta huomasin parin päivän lenkin jälkeen, että se onkin pyöräkohtainen.

Pitää ensihuollossa tästä sanoa, mutta mitäs mitäs? Onko tässä oikeutettu johonkin tmv.

----------


## seppony

Eilen oli vilkasta maastopyöräliikennettä Sankivaarassa.  Wanha kävi koiralenkin ensin ja sitten jatkoin Kiekonlenkin kautta  Sankivaaraan, Otin pikkaisen intervallia jyrkissä mäissä ja kun lopetin ja menin lossilla joen yli niin toiselle puolelle kertyi maastopyöräilijöita kirkkaat ledivalot loistaen. Olisiko ollut 8 pyöräilijää porukassa ajelemassa. Muutama sana vaihdettiin porukassa olleen tutun pojan kanssa ennen kuin jatkoin matkaa. Madekosken pikkukaupan edessä oli sitten taas tuttu maastopyöräilijä joka palaili Sankivaarasta ajelemasta, mutta ei ollut tässä isossa porukassa jossa muuten oli yksi läskipyöräkin mukana. Turistiin kuulumiset ja kun lähdin kotiin niin ajattelin mielessäni että paljon harrastajat tuolla Sankivaarassakin viihtyy ja mikä ettei kiva paikka se on.
Noista valoista, jotka valaisivat pimeän päiväksi syttyi ajatus vanhojen valaisimien päivittämisestä ja kotiutin tänään Valostoresta uuden lampun (*Lumilight Navigator 1400)* jota heti piti reipas parikymppinen metsälenkki käydä koeponnistamassa ja hyväksi totesin. Nyt on toinen tangossa ja tämän uuden viritän kypärään ja uskon että talven pimeys lannistuu.

----------


## paskalokki

Hei pojat, hei pojat

Lokariasiasta vielä, että törmäsin kivijalassa tänään tälläisiin MPW:n valmistamiin etu- ja takalokasuojiin. Kuten sivuiltakin jo voi lukea, ovat nuo reippaasti leveämmät kuin 4,7" renkaat ja oli niillä kokoakin. Materiaali on jotain kovamuovia, mutta ei ihan yhtä jäykkää kuin esim. tuo SKS:n tuotokset mistä aiemmin oli puhetta. Vähän lerput ns. eli käsiällä tuo etusuoja pitääkin vääntää omaan muotoonsa. Tuollaiset ne ostaa pitää jos jotkut, mutta kivijalassa oli etulokarin hinta 29e ja takalokarin 33e. Koettelee liikaa jo lompakkoa, mutta nuo kyllä suojais niin edestä kuin takaakin.

Saakohan noita mistään tilattua Suomeen halvemmalla?

----------


## IncBuff

Jos noita jostain saa ylipäätään tilata niin kiinnostaa kyllä.

----------


## paskalokki

Merkkihän oli siis PDW eikä PDM, korjasin sen. Oma nettipulju myy Jenkeissä noita, mutteivät toimita Suomeen. Briteissä taisi olla, mutta en tarkemmin tutkinut kuljetuksesta enempää sitten.

----------


## kim71

> Jos noita jostain saa ylipäätään tilata niin kiinnostaa kyllä.



ebay:tä ainakin saa

----------


## kim71

> Jos noita jostain saa ylipäätään tilata niin kiinnostaa kyllä.



hinta vaan suolainen muovinpaloilla... etu ja taka härpäke 72€ postikuluineen. Ainakin ton etusuojan voi yhtä hyvin korvata kumikaistaleella ja kinnittää se samalla tapaa runkoputkeen nippusiteellä.

----------


## Pete_75

> Hei pojat, hei pojat
> 
> Lokariasiasta vielä, että törmäsin kivijalassa tänään tälläisiin MPW:n valmistamiin etu- ja takalokasuojiin. Kuten sivuiltakin jo voi lukea, ovat nuo reippaasti leveämmät kuin 4,7" renkaat ja oli niillä kokoakin. Materiaali on jotain kovamuovia, mutta ei ihan yhtä jäykkää kuin esim. tuo SKS:n tuotokset mistä aiemmin oli puhetta. Vähän lerput ns. eli käsiällä tuo etusuoja pitääkin vääntää omaan muotoonsa. Tuollaiset ne ostaa pitää jos jotkut, mutta kivijalassa oli etulokarin hinta 29e ja takalokarin 33e. Koettelee liikaa jo lompakkoa, mutta nuo kyllä suojais niin edestä kuin takaakin.
> 
> Saakohan noita mistään tilattua Suomeen halvemmalla?



Foxcomp Turussa ainakin myy ko. lärpäkkeitä. Shockterapy Helsinki??
Tuli keväällä hankittua eteen ja taakse ja ovat kyllä hyvät. Eipä noita halvemmalla Euroopasta saa ja kannattaako aina sitä viimestä senttiä yrittää säästää, rupeaa kivijalka kaupat katoamaan kun aina rynnätään ensimmäisenä nettiin.
Tuli itse huomattua kun osia Muklukkiin haalin keväällä että kyllä liikkeet jotka läskipyörä tavaraa Suomessa myy, ni ovat hyvin kilpailukykyisiä.

----------


## paskalokki

> Foxcomp Turussa ainakin myy ko. lärpäkkeitä. Shockterapy Helsinki??
> Tuli keväällä hankittua eteen ja taakse ja ovat kyllä hyvät. Eipä noita halvemmalla Euroopasta saa ja kannattaako aina sitä viimestä senttiä yrittää säästää, rupeaa kivijalka kaupat katoamaan kun aina rynnätään ensimmäisenä nettiin.
> Tuli itse huomattua kun osia Muklukkiin haalin keväällä että kyllä liikkeet jotka läskipyörä tavaraa Suomessa myy, ni ovat hyvin kilpailukykyisiä.



Itse äänestän lompakolla ja teen sen siitäkin pakosta, että rahat ovat aina vähissä työttömänä. Ymmärrän kyllä pointtisi.

62 euroa on siis oman kivijalan hinta noille, mutta vakinaamana uskoisin saavani 55 euroon, tuurilla jopa halvemmalla. Pakkasien aikaan tosin lokareita ei tartte, saisi imo ollakin pikkupakkasta, mutta ensi viikolla vajaa 15 astetta. Katotaan miten kura lentää.

----------


## ealex

> Hei pojat, hei pojat
> 
> Lokariasiasta vielä, että törmäsin kivijalassa tänään tälläisiin MPW:n valmistamiin etu- ja takalokasuojiin. Kuten sivuiltakin jo voi lukea, ovat nuo reippaasti leveämmät kuin 4,7" renkaat ja oli niillä kokoakin. Materiaali on jotain kovamuovia, mutta ei ihan yhtä jäykkää kuin esim. tuo SKS:n tuotokset mistä aiemmin oli puhetta. Vähän lerput ns. eli käsiällä tuo etusuoja pitääkin vääntää omaan muotoonsa. Tuollaiset ne ostaa pitää jos jotkut, mutta kivijalassa oli etulokarin hinta 29e ja takalokarin 33e. Koettelee liikaa jo lompakkoa, mutta nuo kyllä suojais niin edestä kuin takaakin.
> 
> Saakohan noita mistään tilattua Suomeen halvemmalla?



http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/...ear-5721-p.asp

----------


## IncBuff

Ei nuo ainakaan halvemmaksi tule.

----------


## Arskav

Kyllähän kun kuvia katselee, niin kuumottaa tuo läskin osto. Mutta ei pysty kun yhden pyörän ostaa niin joutuu tyytyyn xc henkiseen. Ei taida maasturi porukassa pysyä läskillä.

----------


## paskalokki

> Kyllähän kun kuvia katselee, niin kuumottaa tuo läskin osto. Mutta ei pysty kun yhden pyörän ostaa niin joutuu tyytyyn xc henkiseen. Ei taida maasturi porukassa pysyä läskillä.



Menet läskiporukkaan? Problem solved.



 :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Kyllä minä tiedän montakin kuskia, jotka pysyy porukassa sama vaikka ajaisivat kolmipyörällä  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  Itse tietty tyydyn toimimaan ankkurina ja vyörymään omalla vauhdilla ihan se ja sama millainen fillari sitä on alla..

----------


## Arskav

Tuleeko ajettua kesäisin normi poluilla? Lähinnän mietin onko sillä mieltä sellaisilla reiteillä?

----------


## Mika K

No itse olen nyt reilun kuukauden ajanut kaikki maastolenkit läskillä ja 29er on jäänyt keräämään pölyä. On tuo absoluuttisesti hieman hitaampi ja raskaampi ajaa kuin 29er, jos vauhtia haluaa pitää yllä. Toisaalta lenkillä pääsee sellaisille poluille ja maastoon, mihin 29erin kanssa on turha yrittääkään lähteä. Teknisistä paikoista menee yllättävän helpolla ja rennolla vauhdilla ajaessa ei se sen raskaampi edes lopulta ole. Myös retkeilyhommissa tuo läski tuntuu hakkaavan kampiampirenkaisen selvästi eli ajettavuuden kannalta kestää kuormaa paremmin jne. Itse siis mietin koko ajan, laittaako 29er poies kokonaan, mikä on aika hankala päätös, sillä se on hieman erikoisempi peli ja vuosien saatossa rakennettu istumaan kuin hansikas.. 

Tänäänkin kävin reilu kaks tuntia lähipoluilla ja mukavaa oli. Loppuu aiheen mukainen kuvatus aliskasta, missä riitti valoa räpsyyn.

----------


## wekkuli

Joo tänään kävin pitkästä aikaa 26-normijäykkäperälläni heittämässä saman lenkin, mitä olen tahkonnut useita kertoja läskillä pari viime viikkoa ja kyllä se on kuitenkin myönnettävä, että jos polut on kovat ja hyvin ajettavat, niin kyllä kapeampi menee lujempaa. Ei siitä pääse mihinkään. Meno on kyllä epämukavampaa, itte kun en oikein osaa edes mennä "retkeilyvauhtia", vaan aina pitää painaa sen minkä osaa ja pystyy (mikä ei välttämättä ole absoluuttisesti kova vauhti, ainoastaan suhteellisesti - mulle). Positiivinen havainto siinä mielessä, että eipähän pari vuotta vanha maasturini pelkkää pölyä jää keräämään. Vaihtelu virkistää.

Mitä hankalampi maasto, eli lähinnä pehmeämpi, kuoppaisempi tai pitoa nousuissa vaativampi, niin sen paremmaksi käy läski. Hyvä näin. Talveakin tulee odoteltua kahdessa suhteessa; läski pehmeille lumille ja sit kun on jäiset polut, niin perusmaasturi on icespikereineen valmiina tositoimiin.
 :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

> Talveakin tulee odoteltua kahdessa suhteessa; läski pehmeille lumille ja sit kun on jäiset polut, niin perusmaasturi on icespikereineen valmiina tositoimiin.



Vähän samat ajatukset, sopiva laite tai parikin varalla kumpaankin skenaarioon. Muutaman talven jo oppinut ettei talvella tarvitse vain pärjäillä, vaan voi nauttia kelien parhaista puolista.

----------


## paskalokki

Läski tulee itselle kyllä ainoaksi talvipyöräksi, en tuohon hybridiin osta nyt nastoja ollenkaan ja lumien jämähdettyä maahan jää tuo fillarikellariin tod. näk. kevääseen asti. Läski tuli osakseen varta vasten talvipyöräksi, mutta jäällähän ei nuo renkaat pidä, ellei nastoja ole. Kivijalassa oli 199e yksi nastarengas, joten..  :Hymy: 

Läskillä tuskin tulee talvella sitten ainoana pyöränä ajettua pidempiä kuntolenkkejä eli menee varmaankin maastossa möyrien koko talvi lumien sulamiseen asti.

----------


## IncBuff

> Tuleeko ajettua kesäisin normi poluilla? Lähinnän mietin onko sillä mieltä sellaisilla reiteillä?



Niin millaisilla reiteillä. Kesäpolkuja on niin moneen lähtöön. Onhan tuo vähän ikävän tahmean ja elottoman tuntuinen semmoisella nopealla ja sileähköllä neulaspolulla, mutta juurien ja kivien suurentuessa ja alustan muutenkin hankaloituessa homma vaan paranee.

----------


## tomikulmala

> White-kuskit, tarkistakaapa renkaiden kiinnitykset! Itse en  Litestäni tarkistanut sillä myyjä vakuutti, että ns. luovutushuolto on tehty. No, tänään hyppäsi koko takarengas irti rungosta kesken lenkin.
> Paikka sinänsä ei ollut lainkaan paha, parin nyrkin kokoinen kivi ennen pientä ylämäkeä, eli voimaa "sopivasti" ketjussa. Tuloksena umpikiero jarrulevy ja palatkin vinossa .
> 
> XXL hoitaa hommaa (ainakin toistaiseksi) erittäin hienosti: Vein fillarin takuuseen korjattavaksi ja kun jarrulevyä/adapteria suuremmalle levylle ei ollut hyllyssä, niin sellainen luvattiin huomiseksi hoitaa.
> 
> Katsotaan huomenna uudelleen .



Tähän jatkoa. Myyjän puheet eivät sitten kuitenkaan pitäneet, vaan hain fillarin tänään "täysin ajokuntoisena" eli takajarrulevy _oiottuna_. Maanantaina tulee kuulema uusi levy, jonka saan itse asentaa (olisi ollut myös mahdollista jättää fillari odottamaan levyä XXL:lle).

Fiilikset eivät ole kovinkaan korkealla enää; kovat olivat odotukset eilisten puheiden jälkeen, mutta pettyä piti.
Jos nyt jotain positiivista hakee, niin pääsen sentään ajamaan viikonloppuna. Kokemus tosin kertoo, että levy on hetkessä taas kiero, mutta jos varovasti ajaen selviäisi viikonlopun yli...

----------


## JayRay

^^ Mä pitäisin tuota kuitenkin ihan hyvin hoidettuna keissinä... Aika paljon huonomminkin asioita hoidetaan.

Pääset ajamaan ja saat uuden levyn, asentamisessa ei montaa minuuttia mene.

----------


## tomikulmala

Joo, jos tuo nyt hoituu maanantaina kuten tänään luvattiin, niin ihan ok.
Paska maku jää lähinnä siitä, että fillarin luvattiin tänään olevan täysin kunnossa.

----------


## Mikko Asikainen

Kuituwhiten tänään tarkistin ekseksel-puodissa. Kyllä minä sillä ajelisin.

----------


## paskalokki

Olikos täällä niitä keravalaisia läskikuskeja?

----------


## brilleaux

> Joo tänään kävin pitkästä aikaa 26-normijäykkäperälläni heittämässä saman lenkin, mitä olen tahkonnut useita kertoja läskillä pari viime viikkoa ja kyllä se on kuitenkin myönnettävä, että jos polut on kovat ja hyvin ajettavat, niin kyllä kapeampi menee lujempaa. Ei siitä pääse mihinkään. Meno on kyllä epämukavampaa,



Jokainen tietysti tavallaan, mutta aina näitä kommentteja nähdessäni ihmettelen mihin on kiire?  :Leveä hymy: 
Voipi johtua tietty siitä(kin) että tämmöinen vanha pieru tykkää kihnuttaa rauhassa ja etsiä niitä "Tonne ei ainakaan voi pyörällä mennä" paikkoja. 
Ja maisemien katselu on myös mukevaa naustikelun lomassa!  :Hymy:

----------


## tiki

> Kyllähän kun kuvia katselee, niin kuumottaa tuo läskin osto. Mutta ei pysty kun yhden pyörän ostaa niin joutuu tyytyyn xc henkiseen. Ei taida maasturi porukassa pysyä läskillä.



Meikäläinen pysyi porukkalenkeillä ihan yhtä paskasti kyydissä mukana 29:llä kuin läskillä. Aina sitä paremmin pysyy mukana mitä hankalammaksi maasto muuttuu. Hirveässä jorpakossa pääsee jopa pätemään. Toisaalta vauhtipainotteisella helpolla "pururatalenkillä" ei oikein pysy vaijerikoipisten vinttikoirien matkassa kukaan, ei ainakaan tämmöinen normaali keskikaljalla käyvä sohvaperuna.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## harmis

> Itse äänestän lompakolla ja teen sen siitäkin pakosta, että rahat ovat aina vähissä työttömänä. Ymmärrän kyllä pointtisi.
> 
> 62 euroa on siis oman kivijalan hinta noille, mutta vakinaamana uskoisin saavani 55 euroon, tuurilla jopa halvemmalla. Pakkasien aikaan tosin lokareita ei tartte, saisi imo ollakin pikkupakkasta, mutta ensi viikolla vajaa 15 astetta. Katotaan miten kura lentää.



No kerro nyt rohkeesti sen kaupan nimi niin voi kiinnostuneet käydä hakemassa pois. Ei se sen enempää mainostamista ole kuin jonku nettipuljun linkkikään.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Jokainen tietysti tavallaan, mutta aina näitä kommentteja nähdessäni ihmettelen mihin on kiire? 
> Voipi johtua tietty siitä(kin) että tämmöinen vanha pieru tykkää kihnuttaa rauhassa ja etsiä niitä "Tonne ei ainakaan voi pyörällä mennä" paikkoja. 
> Ja maisemien katselu on myös mukevaa naustikelun lomassa!



Mulle läskipyörä on tuonut mieluisan tavan kohottaa kuntoa eli teen lenkkejä tyylillä sykkeet kattoon, mikään muu aerobinen liikuntamuoto ei aiemmin ole samalla tavalla tuntunut hauskalta ja tehokkaalta. Ajan kyllä useasti myös rauhallisemmalla tyylillä yrittäen päästä mahdollisimman haastavista paikoista mutta minusta ei ole "väärin" ajaa läskillä mahdollisimman kovaa, tietysti muut huomioon ottaen.

----------


## brilleaux

> Ajan kyllä useasti myös rauhallisemmalla tyylillä yrittäen päästä mahdollisimman haastavista paikoista mutta minusta ei ole "väärin" ajaa läskillä mahdollisimman kovaa, tietysti muut huomioon ottaen.



Kyllä mustakin on hauskaa tykitellä välillä sen mitä jaksaa. Toki ei se paljon ole, mut kuitenkin.
Ja kyllä mun kokemuksen mukaan läskillä pääsee niin halutessaan ihan helvetin lujaa.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Liivi

> Läski tulee itselle kyllä ainoaksi talvipyöräksi, en tuohon hybridiin osta nyt nastoja ollenkaan ja lumien jämähdettyä maahan jää tuo fillarikellariin tod. näk. kevääseen asti. Läski tuli osakseen varta vasten talvipyöräksi, mutta jäällähän ei nuo renkaat pidä, ellei nastoja ole. Kivijalassa oli 199e yksi nastarengas, joten.. 
> 
> Läskillä tuskin tulee talvella sitten ainoana pyöränä ajettua pidempiä kuntolenkkejä eli menee varmaankin maastossa möyrien koko talvi lumien sulamiseen asti.





XXL kaupasta näyttäisi löytyvän vähän halvemmalla nastarengasta

----------


## Esuli

Ostin kokeeksi tuommosen sikahalvan XXL rengulin. Paino 1760g hyvä  "kevennysosa" aikas jäykkää tavaraa. Rautalanka reunalangalla. Jos on edes jotenkuten ajettava niin tilaan toisen.

----------


## Sandzsteedt

Noi halvat Dillingerit ovat 27TPI versioita ja rautalankareunoilla. Verrattavissa Surlyn halpoihin 27TPI versioihin omista renkaistaan.

Jos itse jotain pitäisi suositella niin kannattaa tähdätä mahdollisimman korkeaan TPI lukemaan, jotta rengas on elävän oloinen ja rullaa paremmin. On meinaan aika hemmetin jäykkä rengas jos 27TPI versioon vielä änkee sisurin sisälle.

Nimimerkillä renkailla hifistellen: 45Nrth Escalator 180TPI ja tubeless sekä toiseen läskiin nyt Dillinger 5 120TPI tubeless kun ei 45Nrth edes tee enää korkeammalla lankaa per tuumalla kuin 120.
Noissa tiheämmän kudoksen renkaissa on huisi ero perusversioihin nähden ainakin omasta kokemuksesta.

Taitaapi olla Whitenkin 2014 läskeissä vakiona jo 72TPI renkaat Veerubberilta.

Edit. Unohtuipa vertailuksi mainita että kapearenkaisissa maastureissakin ollaan yleensä siellä 60TPI kieppeissä ja osa XC renkaista 120TPI paikkeilla.

----------


## Esuli

Samaa mieltä edellisen kanssa. Whitefatbikeilystäni ei tule hikeä puuttuman talvella 14-15.

----------


## paskalokki

> No kerro nyt rohkeesti sen kaupan nimi niin voi kiinnostuneet käydä hakemassa pois. Ei se sen enempää mainostamista ole kuin jonku nettipuljun linkkikään.



Lundberg Keravalla, oli useampia hyllyssä molempia lokareita.

----------


## wekkuli

> Jokainen tietysti tavallaan, mutta aina näitä kommentteja nähdessäni ihmettelen mihin on kiire? 
> Voipi johtua tietty siitä(kin) että tämmöinen vanha pieru tykkää kihnuttaa rauhassa ja etsiä niitä "Tonne ei ainakaan voi pyörällä mennä" paikkoja. 
> Ja maisemien katselu on myös mukevaa naustikelun lomassa!



Periaatteessa joo, mutta kun
a) aika on rajallinen, kai tässä jotain ruuhkavuosia eletään, joten kun on aikaa vaan puolitoista tuntia heittää lenkki, niin pitää mennä lujaa, että kuntoilussa on mitään mieltä
b) vauhti nyt vaan on kivaa

Mutta kyllä, jos on vapaapv, niin kyllä retkeilykin maistuu. Siinäkin toisaalta on se, että mitä lujempaa meet, sen pidemmälle ehdit, jos aika on rajallinen resurssi (mitä se mulle kyllä aina on).

Mutta jos icespikereitä ei olis ennestään, niin ihan varmasti ostaisin läskiinkin nuo dillingerit, ja se olis sitten ainut talvipyörä.

----------


## Piedro

Tarviis vähän apuja, oon tota Whiten koko taulukkoa lueskellu ja en oikein saa
siitä kuvaa että onko tuo 19L koko liian pieni kun pituutta on 197cm
mulla oli kevällä vähän aikaa 29er 21" rungolla oleva Cube mikä on aika lähelle mitoiltaan
tota 19" Whiteä mutta pitääkö fattiin saada sama ajoasento kuin jäykkäperään vai ajetaanko
noilla satula vähän normaalia matalammalla?

----------


## IncBuff

Veikkaisin että pieneksi jää.

----------


## Piedro

Niin minäkin vähän arvelen, halusin vaan kuulla sen joltakin muultakin ettei tuu heräteostoksena tilattua tota Liteä 799€ voihan jaska ku ois ollu muuten ihan riittävä meikäläiselle ja hinta kimpii sit yli kipurajan jos etsii 21-23" runkoa:/
Sent To Windows Phone.

----------


## Mika K

Mulla vartta 189cm ja pitkät raajat (inseam reilu 94cm), silti meinaa jäädä ohjaamo lyhyeksi pitkälläkin stemmillä. Väittäisin sen perusteella tuon olevan sun mittaiselle liian pieni, mutta sinä kai sen paremmin tiedät  :Hymy:

----------


## Piedro

Xxl.n kauppaa ei oo jkl.ssä ni ei pääse testaa mutta pieneksi se taitaa jäädä, mulla on inseam 96cm ja koko ranka tarkalleen ottaen 197.5cm.
Sent To Windows Phone.

----------


## seppony

No hitto, ei päässyt lossilla joen yli, pari päivää sitten tässä oli maastopyöräilijöitä ihan ruuhkaksi asti mutta nyt on joki ja lossi jäässä.
Snow White  :Hymy:

----------


## smerch

^^Mulle tuli postissa tänään tuo Lite 19". Tikkiksellä tuota voit tulla kokeilemaan, niin asia varmistuu. Pahoin kyllä pelkään, että pieni on sinun mitoilla.

----------


## BONK

> Xxl.n kauppaa ei oo jkl.ssä ni ei pääse testaa mutta pieneksi se taitaa jäädä, mulla on inseam 96cm ja koko ranka tarkalleen ottaen 197.5cm.
> Sent To Windows Phone.



Vaikka makuja/asentoja/tyylejä on yhtä monta kuin kuskeja niin oman kokeiluni perusteella (191 cm, inseam 94,5 cm) uskaltaisin kyllä väittää, että 19" on sinun mitoillesi armotta liian pieni, koska se oli omasta mielestäni liian pieni jo minullekin. Tietysti, jos asentaa aerotangon niin tilanne muuttuu oleellisesti  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika K

Näin on. Kyllä itselläkin jossain vaiheessa tuo runko päivittyy isompaan, mutta omaan kroppaan tuo on kuitenkin vielä ihan ok tolpan ollessa taivaissa ja pitkä stemmi käytössä. Pidemmille en enää suosittelisi..

----------


## Piedro

Harmittavaa kun White ei tee 21" runkoja  :Hymy: 
Runkokoa kun kasvattaa 19" -> 21" niin pyörän hinta nousee samalla
yhden Whiten pyörän verran  :Leveä hymy:  Trekin saa 1590,- muita en ole vielä
löytänyt. Ainut joka taitaa tänä talvena läskistyä on kuski  :Hymy:

----------


## Puuhis

2FatNotSoLITE

----------


## arctic biker

Millonhan eka aerotanko fatbikestä löytyy?

----------


## IncBuff

> Harmittavaa kun White ei tee 21" runkoja 
> Runkokoa kun kasvattaa 19" -> 21" niin pyörän hinta nousee samalla
> yhden Whiten pyörän verran  Trekin saa 1590,- muita en ole vielä
> löytänyt. Ainut joka taitaa tänä talvena läskistyä on kuski



Kona Wo:n voisi saada about samaan hintaan.

White on varmastikin sulle pieni. Mä olen kymmenen senttiä lyhyempi. Jatkoin jo stemmiä parilla sentillä ja siltikin välillä ohjaamo tuntuu ahtaalta.

----------


## paskalokki

Huomasin eilen metsässä, että etulinkku oli puoliksi auki. Onneksi suht ajoissa, mihin lie olis voinu olla ainekset. Tiedä sitten oliko auennut rytinässä vai osunut jonnekin.

Etupäässä tuntuu myös kolisevan joku, mikäköhän vois olla syynä?

----------


## IncBuff

Olisikohan perinteisesti ohjainlaakeri löysällä. Tuntuu olevan tyypillistä näille XXL:n kokoamille pyörille.

----------


## paskalokki

> Olisikohan perinteisesti ohjainlaakeri löysällä. Tuntuu olevan tyypillistä näille XXL:n kokoamille pyörille.



Miten turvallista tuolla on sitten ajella jos on löysällä? Pyörä viikon vanha ja ensihuoltoon ajattelin viedä vasta n. parin kuukauden päästä. Turvallista siis itselle, sekä pyörälle.

----------


## JKK

> Harmittavaa kun White ei tee 21" runkoja 
> Runkokoa kun kasvattaa 19" -> 21" niin pyörän hinta nousee samalla
> yhden Whiten pyörän verran  Trekin saa 1590,- muita en ole vielä
> löytänyt. Ainut joka taitaa tänä talvena läskistyä on kuski



Miten pitkä olet? 19" kyllä saa sopimaan ja toimimaan 201cm ihmiselle. Toki jostain täytyy aina tinkiä, mutta se on joka lajissa näin (paitsi pallopeleissä).

----------


## IncBuff

> Miten turvallista tuolla on sitten ajella jos on löysällä? Pyörä viikon vanha ja ensihuoltoon ajattelin viedä vasta n. parin kuukauden päästä. Turvallista siis itselle, sekä pyörälle.



Otat kuusiokolon kauniiseen käteen ja kiristät sen laakerin. Netti on täynnä ohjeita.

 Ei kannata ajaa löysällä ohjainlaakerilla. Pilallehan se siitä menee ja koliseva keula ei ole kiva.

----------


## paskalokki

> Otat kuusiokolon kauniiseen käteen ja kiristät sen laakerin. Netti on täynnä ohjeita.
> 
>  Ei kannata ajaa löysällä ohjainlaakerilla. Pilallehan se siitä menee ja koliseva keula ei ole kiva.



Pyörä on tuossa eteisessä kyllä, joten merta edemmäksi ei tartte kalaan lähteä. Pitää tutkia vähän asiaa jos saisi itse asialle tehtyä jotain.

----------


## IncBuff

Kokeile jarrua vasten tuntuuko väljyyttä ja kuuluuko kolinaa. Silloin se on suurella todennäköisyydellä ohjainlaakeri.

----------


## wekkuli

Sit jos saat vielä toisella kädellä otteen emäputken kohdalta sillai, että sormi koskettaa samalla runkoa ja etuhaarukkaa, siis juuri siinä saumassa, jossa "kääntyvät" osat ja ei-kääntyvä runko kohtaavat. Etujarru pohjaan ja eestaas rynkytystä. Siinä tunnet helposti, jos ohjauslaakerissa on löysää, kun pinnat liikkuvat suhteessa toisiinsa.

Jos on, löysää stemmin (ohjainkannattimen) pultit (kuvassa pinch bolts) ja kiristä sitä ohjainlaakerin pulttia (top cap), ei älyttömästi, sillai vaan, että löysät jää pois. Ja muista kiristää ohjainkannatin takaisin. Hukkaat elämästäsi kaksi minuuttia tuohon ja taas ajo maistuu.
 :Hymy:

----------


## Ghostrider

> Huomasin eilen metsässä, että etulinkku oli puoliksi auki. Onneksi suht ajoissa, mihin lie olis voinu olla ainekset. Tiedä sitten oliko auennut rytinässä vai osunut jonnekin.
> 
> Etupäässä tuntuu myös kolisevan joku, mikäköhän vois olla syynä?



Täällä myös etulinkku löystynyt itsestään. Aloin ihmettelemään klappia etupäässä ja kiristin ohjainlaakerin. Ei auttanut laakerinkiristys ja seuraavana ajattelin kiristää etunavan, mutta linkkua avatessa syy löytyi. Ei tästä ole kuin muutama reissu kun kiristin linkun...

----------


## zmyrsky

> Huomasin eilen metsässä, että etulinkku oli puoliksi auki. Onneksi suht ajoissa, mihin lie olis voinu olla ainekset. Tiedä sitten oliko auennut rytinässä vai osunut jonnekin.
> 
> Etupäässä tuntuu myös kolisevan joku, mikäköhän vois olla syynä?



Juu noi linkut kannattaa tarkistaa aina ennen ajoon lähtöä... mun Whitestä etulinkku löystynyt puoliksi auki melkein joka juurakkopolkulenkin jälkeen ;-)
Ja etupää kolisee mullakin, ohjailaakeri ei ole löysällä vaan kolina tulee etujarruista kun jarrua painaa kevyesti...

----------


## NDKExp

Minä pannutin männäviikolla juurakkomäkeä ylös ajaessa. Siinä rojuja kasaillessa takapyörä putosi kokonaan irti linkun auettua. Nyt päästään sitten tutkimaan vaihtajaa ja korvaketta ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä.

----------


## IncBuff

Joo ei tunnu nuo linkut pysyvän kireällä.

----------


## seppony

Ohjekirjassa pyydetään tarkastamaan jarrut ohjaustanko ja pyörien kiinnitys aina ennen ajoa. Minulle tuli myös kasausohjeet jotka poikkeuksellisesti luin läpi  Kasausohjeiden mukaan kiristelin takarenkaan joka oli jo asennettu ja kaikki muutkin paikat. Ohjauslaakerin kiristyksenkin tein tangon asentamisen jälkeen ja eturatasta olen kiristänyt yhdesti kasauksen jälkeen. Ilmeisesti liikkeestä ostetut on valmiiksi kasattuja ja ohjeita noihin toimenpiteisiin ei tule mukaan. Ongelmitta on pelannut ja kun tänään perusteellisesti puhistin ja rasvailin pyörän en siitä löytänyt mitään moittimista enkä edes käytönjälkiä ja on silla ajettu. Huolto on pikku ongelma kun ei Oulussa liene toimipistettä noilla ja pitää yrittää sopia josko käytän jossain paikallisella ja vaikka maksan itse että pysyy takuu voimassa. Ei se lähettelykään ole ilmaista ja odottelu vielä päälle.

----------


## tomikulmala

Ai ohjekirja...? Itse en saanut mitään muuta paperia pyörän mukaan kuin maksuun liittyvät lappuset...

----------


## JayRay

Lite 19" rungolla 15.5kg originaalina. Ihan näin välihuomiona.

----------


## Seps

Omalle hanurille sopiva vakiosatula on kulunut kärjestään puhki, ajettu alle 150 km. Ehh.

Tuli käytyä tsekkailemassa Puijon jäiset juurakot, ehkä olisi pitänyt saapua Kuopion suunnalle joitakin viikkoja sitten nauttimaan helpommista poluista. Olihan siellä sopivan haastavia polkua aloittelijallekin, joten ei mennyt pelkäksi kävelyksi. Varsinkin kun ymmärsi laskea kunnolla paineita niin johan tuli pitoa.

----------


## Sandzsteedt

Laittakaa niihin pikalinkkujen epäkeskoihin liukupintoihin vähän liukastetta että saatte ne kunnolla kiinni vähemmällä kiroamisella. Ja sitä virhettä ei kannata tehdä että jättää ne vivut runkoa/keulaa vasten jolloin ne eivät välttämättä painu pohjaan asti kiinni. Keulassa varsinkin aiheuttaa ongelmia jos sen virheen tekee.

Nykypäivän avoimen epäkeskorakenteen omaavat pikalinkut kaipaavat vähän rakkautta voitelun muodossa että toimivat jouhevasti varsinkin rapakeleillä. Eipä vaan taida olla läskeihin missään tarjolla umpinaisen mekanismin linkkuja mallia esim. Shimano jossa rasvat pysyis mekanismissa vähän pidempään.

Omat Hopen linkut ainakin toimivat huomattavasti paremmin kun niitä on vähän voidellut ja eivät ole kertaakaan löystyneet.

----------


## Kiituri

> Laittakaa niihin pikalinkkujen epäkeskoihin liukupintoihin vähän liukastetta että saatte ne kunnolla kiinni vähemmällä kiroamisella. Ja sitä virhettä ei kannata tehdä että jättää ne vivut runkoa/keulaa vasten jolloin ne eivät välttämättä painu pohjaan asti kiinni. Keulassa varsinkin aiheuttaa ongelmia jos sen virheen tekee.
> 
> Nykypäivän avoimen epäkeskorakenteen omaavat pikalinkut kaipaavat vähän rakkautta voitelun muodossa että toimivat jouhevasti varsinkin rapakeleillä. Eipä vaan taida olla läskeihin missään tarjolla umpinaisen mekanismin linkkuja mallia esim. Shimano jossa rasvat pysyis mekanismissa vähän pidempään.
> 
> Omat Hopen linkut ainakin toimivat huomattavasti paremmin kun niitä on vähän voidellut ja eivät ole kertaakaan löystyneet.



Saman huomasin satulatolpan linkun kanssa. Vaikka kuinka kiristi niin aina valua. Pieni tippa öljyä linkun liukupintaan ja johan kiristyi helposti riittävä kireälle.
Tuo neuvo, että pitää linkku kääntää loppuun asti on kaikkein tärkein. Jos linkun kiristys jää sille alueelle mistä olisi vielä mahdollsita kiristyä lisää, se väistämättä pikkuhiljaa tärinässä ja voimien vaihdellessa liukuu auki. Linkun kiristyksessä se viimeinen matkan pätkä ei kiristä yhtään lisää joten sillä alueella linkku pysyy paikallaan.

Oliskohan mahdollista että noissa halvoissa fäteissä olisi linkkujen puikko niin pehmeää että se vaan venyy?

----------


## Nufan

Kuuluu perustarkastuksiin ennen lenkkiä, että linkut on kireällä. Laitan ite linkut aina niin kireälle kun ne vaan saan ja en oo koskaan rasvaillut niitä.

----------


## IncBuff

No ennen lenkkiä tarkistan kyllä linkut ja lenkin jälkeen takalinkku oli löysällä. Eipä nuo muiden pyörien linkut ole vastaavasti löystyneet.

----------


## tomikulmala

> Oliskohan mahdollista että noissa halvoissa fäteissä olisi linkkujen puikko niin pehmeää että se vaan venyy?



Alan myös kallistumaan tälle kannalle.

Ei ole aiemmissa fillareissa (jäykkäperiä) tarvinnut linkkujen takia  murehtia, mutta Litessä näemmä täytyy...

----------


## IncBuff

Pisti tuossa silmään roima rako kampilaakerin kupin ja rungon välissä. En ole ennen asiaa ajatellut eli miltä tuo muilla näyttää? Toisella puolella vastaavaa rakoa ei ole eli pitikö tässä kammetkin repiä irti. Melkein kaikki muu onkin jo käytetty kertaalleen irti.

----------


## maalinni

Jos toimii, niin haittaako?

----------


## Nufan

Vaihtajankorvake läskiin maksoi jopa 3€

----------


## wekkuli

Kävin just kokeilemassa, niin kyllä mulla liten linkut on ihan jämäkkänä nou problem, vaikka en ole niitä pahemmin kyttäillyt aiemmin.

----------


## zipo

> Jos toimii, niin haittaako?



Tuskin.
@Inc.Mikä rako?Vetopuolella näyttäisi olevan  1 kpl spacereita niinkuin varmaan asiaan kuulukin rungon ja laakerin välissä..Btw. jotenkin kökön näköiset tsydeemit ovat  väliholkit kammen ja laakerin välissä.Eikö sitä keskömuhvia olisi voinut tehdä sopivan leveyiseksi ettei tartte holkeilla shimmailla....

----------


## IncBuff

Ei siinä mitään spaceria ole vaan rako.

Ei kai se haittaakaan nyt kun toimii, mutta jos tuo on tuosta irtoamassa ja hetken päästä ei toimi niin se haittaa.

----------


## jussitre

> Sigman langattomassa mittarissa anturin saa lähelle pinnoja, mutta itse signaali ei sitten yllä mittarille asti. Mittarin jos laittaa tangon alapuolelle niin pelaa, yläpuolella ei. Pannahinen. Ei tuo nyt liian kauaskaan pitäisi jäädä. Syöneekö läskirenkaat kaiken signaalin sitten.



Minulla kyllä toimii tuollainen (BC 1609 STS) ihan hyvin, vaikka siinä on vielä lokarikin välissä, lähetin on n. puolivälissä etuhaarukan oikeaa jalkaa ja mittari stemmissä. Ja pyörä siis pro-versio eli niillä leveämmillä renkailla. Voisiko mittarisi lähettimen paristo vain olla finaalissa?

----------


## arctic biker

> Ei siinä mitään spaceria ole vaan rako.
> 
> Ei kai se haittaakaan nyt kun toimii, mutta jos tuo on tuosta irtoamassa ja hetken päästä ei toimi niin se haittaa.



Mikä ton keskiön malli on? Jos BSA niin silloin asiat ei ole kunnossa.

----------


## kim71

> Vaihtajankorvake läskiin maksoi jopa 3€



Whiteen? Mistä ostit?

----------


## IncBuff

> Mikä ton keskiön malli on? Jos BSA niin silloin asiat ei ole kunnossa.



En minä tiedä. Kierteelliseltä tuo näyttää.

----------


## twentyniner

> Tuskin.
> @Inc.Mikä rako?Vetopuolella näyttäisi olevan  1 kpl spacereita niinkuin varmaan asiaan kuulukin rungon ja laakerin välissä..Btw. jotenkin kökön näköiset tsydeemit ovat  väliholkit kammen ja laakerin välissä.Eikö sitä keskömuhvia olisi voinut tehdä sopivan leveyiseksi ettei tartte holkeilla shimmailla....



Täälläkin omassani näyttää samalta ja spaceri siellä välissä on, aika "matala" kylläkin , kun jättää tuommoisen vaon näkyviin.

----------


## Poy

> _Mikä ton keskiön malli on? Jos BSA niin silloin asiat ei ole kunnossa._







> En minä tiedä. Kierteelliseltä tuo näyttää.



Mulla se näyttää tuolta (samanlainen rako) ja näyttää lukevan FSA, jos se liittyy asiaan:



Tietääkö joku mikä tuo on/off kytkin on:

----------


## zipo

Shimano takavaihtaja jutut http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Inside-Shimanos-Shadow-Plus-Mech-and-How-To-Adjust-.html

----------


## Nufan

> Whiteen? Mistä ostit?



Lite ja pro mallin whiteen Tammiston XXL:stä

----------


## ealex

> Ei siinä mitään spaceria ole vaan rako.
> 
> Ei kai se haittaakaan nyt kun toimii, mutta jos tuo on tuosta irtoamassa ja hetken päästä ei toimi niin se haittaa.



Keskiö on BSA ja kuvassa näkyy selkeästi 2,5mm speisseri, mikä vetopuolella kuulukin olla, koska sen tilalle voi asentaa tarvittaessa erilaisia "vempaimia":

----------


## Anaxagore

> En minä tiedä. Kierteelliseltä tuo näyttää.



Tuo keskiö on BSA kierteellinen FSA BB-7100/100mm. Siellä on yksi spaceri vetopuolella. Aluksi näyttää siltä ettei siellä ole mitään mutta kyllä siellä on. Ja näkyy tuossa kuvassakin olevan. Se keskiö on niin jäätävän paksusta putkesta hitsattu että spaceri "hukkuu" sinne. Se spaceri on saman kokoinen kuin Shimano BB-70:ssä. Olen avannut.

Ja jos joku ihmettelee että mistä uusia keskiöitä saa niin FSA:n BB-7000 ainakin sopii tuohon (siis laakerikupit, alumiinisen väliholkin joutuu ottamaan tuosta vanhasta). Shimanon keskiöt ei sovi kun Cometin akseli on inan verran liian iso.

----------


## IncBuff

No mun mielestä se spaceri ei tuossa kuvassa tai edes livenä näy selkeästi mutta kai siellä sellainen sitten on.

----------


## zipo

Käväisin xxL kaupassa etsimässä hanskoja samalla keikalla tuli nähtyä white ihan livenä.
Huoltohemmo (Pasi?)oli purkanut 1 kpl fatbikejä atomeiksi ja punninnut komponentit.Dataa ei löytynyt sunnuntai renkaanpotkijalle.
Btw,Olivat antaneet white fatin jollekin Bike Magazinelle Tuusulaan??? testattavaksi .Ikinä kuullukaan moisesta fillarilehdestä Suomessa..prätkälehdykkä tutumpi versio.
Ai niin ne sopivat hanskat ostin sitten Budget Sportista.

----------


## Sandzsteedt

> Oliskohan mahdollista että noissa halvoissa fäteissä olisi linkkujen puikko niin pehmeää että se vaan venyy?



Enpä usko että se puikko siellä yhtään mihinkään venyy. Todennäköisempi syy on pikalinkkukahvan vastakappaleen painuminen, koska halpislinkuissa se on jostain syystä muovia.
Esim. Hopen hieman laadukkaammissa linkuissa on alumiininen kahva ja vastakappale on messinkiä.

Ja kuvissa kauhisteltu keskiö on aivan normaali. Siellä on prikka kupin ja rungon välissä ihan samalla tavalla kuin on kapearenkaisissakin pyörissä ulkoisten keskiönlaakereiden kanssa.

Spacerit kampiakselissa laakerikuppien ulkopuolella taas johtuvat siitä että käytössä näyttäisi olevan 100mm keskiömuhvi. 100mm keskiömuhvia on käytetty 170mm leveiden takanapojen kanssa, mutta 190mm perä vaatii hieman leveämmän ketjulinjan. Vaihtoehdoksi jää kasvattaa keskiönmuhvi 120-130mm (Esim. Surly Ice Cream Truck ja Salsa Blackborow) leveyteen tai käyttää kapeaa keskiötä, mutta sovittaa leveämpi kampiakseli spacereillä paikoilleen liian kapeaan keskiöön.
Nuo leveät keskiönmuhvit yleensä löytyy pyöristä, joissa suunnitteluun on käytetty enemmän aikaa ja tuota vanhempaa 100mm keskiötä 190mm perän kanssa näkyy löytyvän melkeinpä kaikista äkkiä fatbike massahysteriaan mukaan hypänneiden valmistajien pyöristä.

----------


## zipo

> Tuskin.
> @Inc.Mikä rako?Vetopuolella näyttäisi olevan  1 kpl spacereita niinkuin varmaan asiaan kuulukin rungon ja laakerin välissä..Btw. jotenkin kökön näköiset tsydeemit ovat  väliholkit kammen ja laakerin välissä.Eikö sitä keskömuhvia olisi voinut tehdä sopivan leveyiseksi ettei tartte holkeilla shimmailla....



Lisää tautologiaa.
xLL on nähty.

----------


## ealex

> 100mm keskiömuhvia on käytetty 170mm leveiden takanapojen kanssa, mutta 190mm perä vaatii hieman leveämmän ketjulinjan. Vaihtoehdoksi jää kasvattaa keskiönmuhvi 120-130mm (Esim. Surly Ice Cream Truck ja Salsa Blackborow) leveyteen tai käyttää kapeaa keskiötä, mutta sovittaa leveämpi kampiakseli spacereillä paikoilleen liian kapeaan keskiöön.
> Nuo leveät keskiönmuhvit yleensä löytyy pyöristä, joissa suunnitteluun on käytetty enemmän aikaa ja tuota vanhempaa 100mm keskiötä 190mm perän kanssa näkyy löytyvän melkeinpä kaikista äkkiä fatbike massahysteriaan mukaan hypänneiden valmistajien pyöristä.



Höpö-höpö, tämä riippuu kammeista, kaikki kammet 190mm perälle eivät ole suunniteltu leveämmälle keskiömuhville, kuin 100mm. Yksi esimerkki Surly Mr. Whirly – speisserit vain 7mm kpl, eli ei toimi ollenkaan 120mm keskiön kanssa. Toinen - Raceface Cinch (BSA30 systeemi), akseli ei ole tarpeeksi pitkä 120mm BSA keskiömuhvin kanssa.

100mm BSA keskiömuhvin kanssa voit käyttää kaikki olemassa olevat ja 190mm perälle tarkoitetut kammet, mutta leveämmän keskiömuhvin kanssa vain joitakin malleja.

----------


## markkinn

> Minulla kyllä toimii tuollainen (BC 1609 STS) ihan hyvin, vaikka siinä on vielä lokarikin välissä, lähetin on n. puolivälissä etuhaarukan oikeaa jalkaa ja mittari stemmissä. Ja pyörä siis pro-versio eli niillä leveämmillä renkailla. Voisiko mittarisi lähettimen paristo vain olla finaalissa?



Uusi mittari, kokeilin uusilla paristoillakin. Sekä toisesta pyörästä vastaavaa kokeilin myös. Ei vaan pelaa tuolla etäisyydellä. Malli on 1200plus. 
Vaakaputkessa nippanappa toimii, tosin sekin lenkillä alkoi pätkimään. Toisessa maasturissa matka on lähes sama, siinä pelaa ihan hyvin molemmat.
Täytyy vielä testailla kun jaksaa, jos ei pelaa niin sitten tuommonen parempi malli hankintaan.

----------


## BONK

En nyt ihan kaikkea jaksanut lukea, mutta jos todellakin (mitä itse epäilen) on osoitettavissa, että linkut venyvät normaalikäytössä niin ei muuta kuin fillari kiireesti takaisin kauppaan ja vaaditte paremmat osat tilalle. Venymisestä seuraa lähes varmasti jossain vaiheessa murtuma ja pyörän akselin kyseessä ollessa seuraukset voivat olla dramaaattisia. Ei yksikään valmistaja tai kauppias voi jättää tuollaista sytytyslankaa palamaan koska Fatbikesta tulee sillä hetkellä Fat Man kun linkku katkeaa. Sen jälkeen raastuvalta ja isoilta korvauksilta ei voi välttyä jos vika on ollut tiedossa.

----------


## tomikulmala

Annoin eilen palautetta linkuista ja ehdotin tarkistamaan valmistajalta linkun laatua ennenkuin jollekin käy huonosti, mutta tuntui, ettei minua kovin vakavasti otettu Tampereen XXL:ssa.

Mielestäni melko huolestuttavaa, sillä mulla on jo tippunut polulle takarengas kesken ajon. Seurauksena jarrulevy kieroksi ja muuta pientä, mutta itse kuski säilyi ehjänä (onneksi ei ollut esim alamäki). Sain toki uuden levyn ja takuu hoiti pyörän fiksauksen.

Kysyin myös fillarin ohjekirjaa, mutta sellaista ei kuulema ole.

----------


## Aakoo

Jos linkun materiaali olisi niin pehmeää että se venyy kiristettäessä, niin luulisi että kierteet korkkaisi ennen venymistä?

----------


## Hes-su

> Kammet irti kuusiokololla. Laakerikupit irti rungosta tämmösellä. http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/383869/...h-II-keskiolle
> Halvempiakin varmaan löytyy...
> Pölysuojat pois laakerin päältä varovasti veitsen kärjellä tms... varovasti ettei halkea...
> Konelaakerin oma pölytiiviste lähtee puolestaan nuppineulalla vahingoittumatta jos on tuttua puuhaa.
> Sitten puhdistusta ja hyvät laakerirasvat sisään...
> 
> Niin ja se 3mm vedenpoistoreikä ennen laakereiden takaisin ruuvaamista...
> 
> Mulla ei ole white, mutta näyttää olevan samat systeemit... Kivasti oli kondenssivettä parin vuoden aikana jäänyt keskiöön muhimaan, kun oli vedenpoistoreiät vain haarukanpäissä



onko toi vedenpostoreikä tarkoitus tehdä pyörän runkoon vai keskiö "väliholkkiin" vai molempiin?

----------


## Siemenlinko

^pyörän runkoon

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## cain

Niille jotka tuon vedenpoistoreiän ootte tehneet, onko siitä ollut apua?

----------


## jakkok

> Niille jotka tuon vedenpoistoreiän ootte tehneet, onko siitä ollut apua?



No joo minä tein tuon auttamatta myöhässä... mutta kivat kuravedet sieltä lurahti... Laakerit meni kyllä vaihtoon

Joo pyörän runkoon. Tuo tiivistetty väliholkki estää tuon kuraveden pääsyn laakereille jossain määrin.... 

Vesistön ylityksen(alituksen) jälkeen oon koittanu valutella vedet pois takahaarukasta, ei tarvi enää.

----------


## mla

> Millaisia ei-vinkuvia jarrupaloja ootte vaihtanu 3Liteen?



En ole käyttänyt mitään erityisiä paloja vaan puhdistanut levyt ja palat säännöllisesti. Jos vinkuminen ei sillä lakkaa niin sitten vaihtanut palat kun ovat saaneet jotain öljyä tms. itseensä mikä ei puhdistamalla ole lähtenyt.
Hiekkapaperilla ja kuumailmapuhaltimella olen lasittuneita paloja 'elvyttänyt' myös.

Sintered paloja olen muutoin ostanut, kun tuntuu orgaanitset palat kuluvat loppuun liian nopeasti 'kurassa'.

Palojen merkkinä on ollut aina se mitä milloinkin on 'kaupoista' löytynyt.

----------


## Jopo81

> Kannattaa kysellä paikallisista pyöräliikkeistä. Eiköhän niitä Suomessakin myydä.Mä vaan tilasin tuolta, kun tilasin kaikkea muutakin samalla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Paikalliselta saa samaan hintaan kun posteineen saksasta. Tilaukseen meni kyllä sielläkin. Onneks ei oo kiire muutoksen kanssa

Tuollainen 10-ketju pelannee?

http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/385005/...vaihteinen-mtb

----------


## zmyrsky

> Eilen satulan korkeuttaa säätäessä huomasin että (2Fat Pro) runko oli murtunut lähes poikki satulaputken kiristimen alapuolelta. Murtumaa ei huomannut päällepäin kun satulaputki kiinnitettynä, eli saattanut olla jo jonkin aikaa murtuneena? Pääsee taas testaamaan xxl:n takuun toimivuutta ;-)



Takuu pelaa niin kuin pitääkin... eli XXL:ssä vaihtoivat mukisematta uuden rungon rikkoontuneen tilalle :-)

----------


## CC-Ryder

> No niin, nyt levis 2fat liten takajarru:jarrukahva painui pohjaan lenkille lähtiessä.Pumppailemalla toimi aina jonkin aikaa,joten lenkin sai ajettua.Kotona sitten etsimään vikaa,joka löytyi jarrukahvan päästä:vuotaa jarrunestettä kahvan männän juuresta.Kyseessä siis liten originaali shimano br-m355.1,5 vuotta sitten ostettu pyörä uutena.Eikös shimanon osilla ole 2 vuoden takuu ? Miten on muilla ko.jarrut pelittäneet ?



Rapsa:Jarru korvattiin kiltisti uudella XXL:n tammiston huollossa.Oli tullut ko.ongelma heillä ennenkin vastaan,näin ymmärsin.

----------


## Jopo81

Minkälaisen vapaarattaan olette laittaneet hajonneen tilalle... näyttää sille että paskana on. Tuskin menee takuuseenkaan kun yli tonni ajettu.

----------


## rantamies

> Minkälaisen vapaarattaan olette laittaneet hajonneen tilalle... näyttää sille että paskana on. Tuskin menee takuuseenkaan kun yli tonni ajettu.



Kannattaa kokeilla kuitenkin. Vanhempaan malliin oli olemassa teräsrunkoinen versio joka kestää. Oma pyörä parhaillaan pajalla...

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Jokainen hammas tuossa kunnossa ja teräksinen on jo mokoma ainakin hituleet tarttuu magneettiin. 

Eli väärin ajettu varmaankin

----------


## rantamies

> Jokainen hammas tuossa kunnossa ja teräksinen on jo mokoma ainakin hituleet tarttuu magneettiin. 
> 
> Eli väärin ajettu varmaankin



Ei nuo hampaat mielestäni ihan kauheen hyviltä näytä. Ketjun ekassa viestissä taisi olla maininta paremmista kynsistä  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Millasia oireita toi vapaaratas piti?
Aattelin ku itellä ylämäkee polkiessa takanta kuuluu ritinää ja rätinää,en sit tiä voiko ketjut pitää tota ääntä jos likaset..

----------


## Jopo81

Sellaista pauketta aina välillä ja takeltelua siinä oli kanssa käsin pakkaa pyöritellessä. Ja ääni muuttui hiljaisemmaksi tietty kun ei kaikki kynnet olleet siellä suristelemassa.

----------


## Jopo81

Millä konstilla tonza85 nuo poljinkeskiön laakerit irroitit? Purkasin samalla keskiön vedenpoistoreiän tekoa varten ja totesin, että täyttä padkaa nuo laakerit. Kamala rutina ja vasta vaihdettu uusiin.

----------


## tonza85

> Millä konstilla tonza85 nuo poljinkeskiön laakerit irroitit? Purkasin samalla keskiön vedenpoistoreiän tekoa varten ja totesin, että täyttä padkaa nuo laakerit. Kamala rutina ja vasta vaihdettu uusiin.



En irrottanut niitä muuten ku ne suojakupit siintä päältä,mut joku sano et vasaralla ja talttapää meisselillä sais toiselta puolelta naputeltua irti...
6805rs on laakerin koodi tai siin laakerin suojamuovis luki toi.

----------


## Jopo81

Ok. Pittääpä koittaa naputella irti ja hakia uudet.

----------


## Garymies

Just viikonloppuna vaihdoin laakerit. Laitoin kupin pöydälle viilapenkin reunaa vasten, ettei se pääse liikkumaan lyödessä. Parilla lyönnillä talttapäämeisselillä ja vasaralla tuli sen verran rakoa laakerin ja kupin väliin, että sai meisselillä kammettua laakerin irti. Mulla on uudet laakerit tyypiltään SKF 61805-2RS1. Melko vähän on vaseliinia noissa SKF laakereissakaan valmiiksi.

----------


## yannara

Vkl lähti White 3 Pro Vantaalta, ajattelin vielä täällä mainita jos joku näitä käytettynä katsoo...

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...24#post2518024

----------


## Jopo81

15 euroa ja vähän ajelua vaati kynsien korjaus. Fixxit-pyörähuollosta sai hyllystä uudet

----------


## Laurinen

2FATPRO kävi taas Myllyn XXL:n hellässä huomassa. Hyvää työtä ja tekivät vielä vähän extraakin... Suosittelen sekä fillaria, että huoltoa.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Tuskin menee takuuseenkaan kun yli tonni ajettu.



Mistä ne kilsat olis tietäny? Ja kait nyt oletusarvona sais olettaa että pidempään kestäis.

----------


## Jopo81

> Mistä ne kilsat olis tietäny? Ja kait nyt oletusarvona sais olettaa että pidempään kestäis.



Totta. Mutta 15€ osiin on vähemmän kun menis polttoaineeseen täältä xxl ajaessa 

Ja oppiipahan sykkelin anatomiasta vähän lisää.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ 👍 Oikein.

----------


## mongomongo

Onko täältä joku ollut yhteydessä xxl asiakaspalveluun reklamaation suhteen lähiaikoina? Laitoin sähköpostia aspaan ja tuli kuittaus että mennyt perille. Viesti meni torstaina eikä vieläkään kuulunut mitään.. Kuittaus viestissä oli kyl erikseen maininta ruuhkasta..
Reklamaatioon oli aihetta kun läski Interceptorista oli tehtaalta kierteet korkattu vaihtaja korvakkeesta ja muutama muu detalji.. Täytyy varmaan hoputtaa että saisi fillarin ajoon.. tai sit tilata Dude tilalle jos olisi nopeampi tapa

----------


## Jopo81

Olipahan pirun mukava ajaa, kun muutti yhdelle eturattaalle voimansiirron. Takapakka ja ketju menee vaihtoon vielä, mutta tykkäsin kyllä. Samalla asensin toisesta fillarista bashin tuohon ni pysyy ratas erossa kivistä

----------


## K2ro

> Olipahan pirun mukava ajaa, kun muutti yhdelle eturattaalle voimansiirron. Takapakka ja ketju menee vaihtoon vielä, mutta tykkäsin kyllä. Samalla asensin toisesta fillarista bashin tuohon ni pysyy ratas erossa kivistä



Minkälainen kokoonpano sulla nyt tuossa on? Onko takavaihtaja vakio, vai oletko sitä vaihtanut?

----------


## Jopo81

Vakio takavaihtaja, vakio takapakka, vakio ketju ja absolute black 28t narrow wide pyöreä eturatas. Lisänä tuo bashring suojaamassa ratasta ja ketjua.
Ketjua lyhensin muistaakseni nelisen lenkkiä.

----------


## Bnito

Onkos joku lite 3een päivitelly taka jarrua isompaan ? Ei oikee itellä ainakaa ole tarpeeka tehoa ja isompi kiekko vissii vois auttaa vai kui tuota jarru tehoa saa lissää? Mitä kaikkea tarviin päivittkseen?

----------


## itv

> Onkos joku lite 3een päivitelly taka jarrua isompaan ? Ei oikee itellä ainakaa ole tarpeeka tehoa ja isompi kiekko vissii vois auttaa vai kui tuota jarru tehoa saa lissää? Mitä kaikkea tarviin päivittkseen?



Kokeile ensin vaikka jotain hyväksi (tässä tapauksessa tehokkaaksi) havaittuja jarrupaloja, esim. EBC:n punaiset. Isommalla levylläkin tietty saa tehoa lisää, mutta harvoin normaalissa maastoajossa oikeasti tarvitsee 160mm isompaa takalevyä. Tämä siis jos itse jarru on toimiva ja tarpeeksi tehokas. Mitä 3 liten vakiojarru ei välttämättä ole, tai ainakin se on aivan malliston alapään hinnat alkaen -malli. 

Esim. SLX:n jarrun saanee noin kuudellakympillä, ison jarrulevyn ja uuden adapterin ehkä viidelläkympillä - mutta ensin mainittu on mielestäni huomattavasti järkevämpi päivitys.

----------


## mla

Itsellä oli Clarksin levyjä (jostain poistomyynnistä niitä ostin useamman) CC:stä ylimääräisenä aivan kuten adaptereja niin laitoin Liteen heti alussa 180mm levyn taakse. Paloina käytin jotain sintered paloja. 
Noilla teho alkoi tuntua riittävältä itselle. Vielä jarrun vaihtamalla tuo paranisi, mutta en nähnyt enää tuon jälkeen niin suurta tarvetta. Ehkä taas kun päivitysinto iskee  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## velomax

Kannattaako tuossa 3litessä laittaa eteen tuo race facen narrow wide 104bcd 30t eturatas 24/38 tilalle ja takana vakio 11-32t. Meneekö raskaaksi? Mietin tuota 12-36 pakkaa taakse myös. Vai olisiko mahdollisesti parempi jättää vakio 24:n eturatas paikalleen ja 38 pois?  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Suosittelisin kaveriksi oneup-tms. lisäratasta 42t koossa niin sitten tuo 30t edessä olisi järkevä. Riippuu tietysti kunnosta, kyllä 30-36 välityksellä ajomies etenee. Takana 32 ja edessä 30 kuulostaa jo aika heviltä. 

Jos jättää tavallisen 24:n vain eteen niin odotettavissa on ketjun putoilua... Tarvitsee vaihtajan tai ohjurin, ja jos jättää vaihtajan niin miksei jättäisi isomman rattaankin sitten. 

Kunhan itse aloitan tällaisen 1x10-projektin niin eteen tulee racefacen nw 30t ja taakse 36t pakka sekä OneUp 42t lisäratas.

----------


## velomax

Ok näin vähän ajattelinkin, jos laittaa johonkin väliin 1x10 tai 1x11 setupin siinä yhteydessä tulisi sitten isompi 11-42 pakkakin.
Meneekö tuohon 3liten vapaarattaalle 10 pakka?
Mites on tuossa litessä voiko tuolla 24 eturattaalla käyttää jokaista takapakan vaihdetta läpi ilman, että ketjulinja menne pahasti vinoon?

----------


## Ande749

> ...Vai olisiko mahdollisesti parempi jättää vakio 24:n eturatas paikalleen ja 38 pois?



Minä tein omaani (2pro) 1x10-muutoksen juuri näin, yksinkertaisesti poistamalla etuvaihtajan ja isomman eturattaan. Yhtään enempää ei ole ketju pudonnut kuin aiemminkaan. Vähemmän itse asiassa, sillä useimmin ketju putosi, silloin kun harvoin putosi, etuvaihtajaa käytettäessä.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Meneekö tuohon 3liten vapaarattaalle 10 pakka?



Menee ja Shimanon 11-lehtinenkin myös.

----------


## velomax

Pitääpä testata tuo, että jättää 24:n paikalleen.
Onko tuossa muuten merkittäviä etuja siirtyä käyttämään 1x10 tai 1x11 systeemiä?
Sen tiedän, että takapakkoja saa isommilla välityksillä noissa systeemeissä.
Olisiko hyvä laittaa 12-36t pakka tuolle 24 eturattaalle? :Hymy:

----------


## cain

Itse laitoin omaan 3Fat Liteen 12-36 ysipakan taakse ja otin edestä ison rattaan ja etuvaihtajan pois. 

Pari kertaa ketjut putosivat erillisilla lenkeillä joten laitoin eteen Racefacen 64BCD 24-hampaisen Narrowiden. 
Silloin löytyi täältä:http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~L6c4x0000001...NNW64X24BSHBLK
Tämän jälkeen läski kulki talvimetsissä ongelmitta. 
Nyt ehkä tuo 24t on hieman liian pieni välitys hiekkatiesiirtymiin ja varsinkin asfaltille mutta toisaalta tuota nykyistä pienintä välitystä  tarviin usein pikkupoluilla väännössä.

----------


## Ande749

2pro:ssa on shadow+-takavaihtaja, joka varmasti on tässä tapauksessa hyödyllinen. Jos sen unohti pois päältä eli huoltoasentoon, sai ketjut kyllä tippumaan vaikka oli etuvaihtajakin. Siinä mielessä helppo muutos, että alkuperäisten välitysten riittävyyttä on erittäin helppo testailla ilman, että tarvitsee alkaa mihinkään muutoksiin. Itselläni on 11-36-takapakka, alkuperäinen. Se on menossa vaihtoon ja uudesta vastaavasta vaihdan pienimmän rattaan 12-hampaiseksi. 11-hampainen toimii sinänsä hyvin siirtymillä kovemmilla paineilla mutta itselleni sellaista ajoa tulee vähän ja toisaalta, hyppäys 13=>11 tuntuu hieman isolta kun maastopaineilla ajelen. Vajaan barin siirtymäpaineilla pidän 24/11-välityksellä tasamaalla mukavasti vauhdin siellä 27km/h tuntumassa. Jos se siitä hieman 12-hampaisella tippuu, niin tippukoon. Uskon, että pienemmällä hyppäyksellä saan itselleni enemmän hyötyä kuin pidemmällä välityksellä. Pitkiä, reipasvauhtisia lenkkejä varten minulla on täpäri, joten paksu voi hyvin toimia verkkaisena puunkiertopyöränä, jolla ei juuri kovaa ajeta mutta hitaasti sitten sitäkin enemmän...

Ainoa haitta tällä hetkellä on, että pienimmällä takarattaalla noin kymmenen kampikierroksen välein pyrkii ketju hyppäämään seuraavalle rattaalle. Tämä ilmiö tuli vasta kun lyhensin ketjua ja liitin sen uudella ketjulukolla. Arvelen, että aika-ajoin ketjulukko osuu takarattaan sellaiseen kohtaan, joka pyrkii nostamaan ketjun. Tätä ei esiintynyt lainkaan ennen ketjun lyhennystä ja arvelen, että ilmiö poistuu uuden pakan ja ketjun myötä.

----------


## Viriviri

Osaisiko raati arvioida Whiten 3FatLite16 19" koon soveltuvuutta 192cm pitkälle kuskille? Vertailun vuoksi Trekin X-caliber osuu nappiin koossa 21,5". Tuossa hintaluokassa olisi läski hakusessa, jos on mielessä muita pyöriä jotka koon puolesta sopisivat, saa vinkata.

----------


## velomax

Tänään testailtu 30km tuota 1x9 settiä eli pelkkä 24:n ratas edessä ja toimi hyvin, ketjut ei lähtenyt kertaakaan pois. kivikkoa ja juurakkoa pääsääntöisesti.
Siirtymilläkin näytti toimivan hienosti. 
Mikäli tuo ketju alkaa putoilla pois päältä, niin täytyy tilata tuo* cainin* linkittämä Race Face Narrow-Wide bash set.

----------


## Garymies

Jos laittaa 30T rattaan ison rattaan paikalle, kannattaa siirtää keskiölaakerikupin ja keskiömuhvin välissä olevat spacerit kaikki ei vetopuolelle. Tulee hyvä ketjulinja. Itse olen pärjännyt hyvin 30T Racefacella ja 11-36 kymppipakalla. Joskus  pehmeässä lumessa olisi vähän pienempi eturatas ollut poikaa, mutta toisaalta samalla monesti loppui BFL:listä pito.

----------


## 7-spoke

> Osaisiko raati arvioida Whiten 3FatLite16 19" koon soveltuvuutta 192cm pitkälle kuskille? Vertailun vuoksi Trekin X-caliber osuu nappiin koossa 21,5". Tuossa hintaluokassa olisi läski hakusessa, jos on mielessä muita pyöriä jotka koon puolesta sopisivat, saa vinkata.



Minun mielestä oli ahdas ja pieni, päädyin XL-kokoiseen Silverbackiin. Siinä on perusmitat melko liki Feltin DD-läskiä, joten ehkä voisit käydä paikallisessa felttikaupassa kokeileen?

----------


## rantamies

Mitäköhän ton 3 PROn takanavan kanssa oikein pitäis tehdä... Vaihdettu jo kahteen kertaan ja viimeisin kesti ilman pauketta 20km. Oon yrittäny vähän kattella uutta takanapaa netistä, mutta pikalinkulla olevat 197mm XD navat tuntuu olevan aika harvassa. Yks ois tietty ruinata kokonaan uus takakiekko, mutta epäilen ettei sekään ois oikotie onneen.

Nyt näitä löytyy jo verkkokaupastakin, sama kuin interceptorissa:
https://www.xxl.fi/white-spare-part-...118540_1_style

----------


## jopoaja

Aattelin keventää Interceptoria kesäksi entisestään laittamalla alle Schwalbe Jumbo Jimit. Kysytääs täältä, jos jollain olisi tietoa:

Mikäköhän on kevein sisäkumi, joka 4.0 levyisille Jumbo Jimeille kelpaa (vanteena Mulefut)? Schwalben oma 13J?

Ja olisikohan vannenauhatkin syytä vaihtaa samalla keveämpiin, olisiko kellään vinkata mikä olisi kevein mutta silti kestävä ratkaisu vannenauhaksi?

----------


## Blackborow

Mulefutit on niin hyvät tubeless-vanteet, että ihan hukkaan menee sisäkumien kanssa pelatessa. Tubelesta vaan kehiin. Parantaa ajotuntumaa läskissä niin paljon sisurivirityksiin verrattuna.

----------


## jopoaja

Vähän kuumottaa tuo tubeless-homma kun Schwalbe itse ei takaa Liteskin (eli keveimpiä) Jumbo Jimejä pitämään 100% paineita tubelessina. Toisaalta, voisihan tuota ehkä silti koittaa, mistäköhän löytyisi joku hyvä tutoriaali tuohon?

Schwalben sivuilla lukee siis näin noista liteskineistä:

The easiest option. The LiteSkin MTB tires forego SnakeSkin but still have a reinforced bead core. If you don’t mind the extra effort, these tires can also be converted to Tubeless by using a sealing fluid. However, we cannot guarantee that LiteSkin tires used with commercially available sealants will be safely and permanently sealed.

----------


## petev

Kyllä ne pitää ilmat sisällään, itellä 4" liteskinit ja kaverille laitoin 4,8" liteskinin, ei tarvi pumppailla.

----------


## jopoaja

> Kyllä ne pitää ilmat sisällään, itellä 4" liteskinit ja kaverille laitoin 4,8" liteskinin, ei tarvi pumppailla.



Käytitkö Gorilla-teippiä vai jotain muuta vanteeseen? Mitä käytit litkuna?

----------


## petev

Laitoin rakennusmuovista siihen vanteenpäälle semmosen "vannenauhan" ei muuta ja mahtoikohan olla nyt notubesin litkua, joskus ollu Joesin litkuakin. On ne toimineet myös Gorillateipin kanssa.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Mitäköhän ton 3 PROn takanavan kanssa oikein pitäis tehdä... Vaihdettu jo kahteen kertaan ja viimeisin kesti ilman pauketta 20km. Oon yrittäny vähän kattella uutta takanapaa netistä, mutta pikalinkulla olevat 197mm XD navat tuntuu olevan aika harvassa. Yks ois tietty ruinata kokonaan uus takakiekko, mutta epäilen ettei sekään ois oikotie onneen.
> 
> Nyt näitä löytyy jo verkkokaupastakin, sama kuin interceptorissa:
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-spare-part-...118540_1_style



Eikös Salsalla ole 197mm takanapa pikalinkulla, kantsii soittaa Turun Foxcomppiin ja kysyä asiasta.

----------


## Cahaus

Hei! 
Täältä olen aiemminkin saanut hyviä neuvoja, joten käännyn taas puoleenne. Lite kolmosen rengasasiaa tällä kertaa. 
Minua on alkanut kasvavassa määrin häiritsemään renkaiden pompottaminen.. Eli tunne kuin rengas olisi pahasti epätasapainossa. Paineita olen poistanut ja lisäillyt, ei vaikutusta. 

Renkaat siis alkuperäiset Snowshoet. 
Renkaiden vaihtoa olen myös miettinyt, kun ilmeisesti toimivampiakin löytyy.. Yllä olikin puhetta Jumbo Jim liteskineistä. Miten iso ero käytännössä on 4,0 ja 4,8 renkaalla niissä? Käyttöni on fiftififti metsäpolkua ja tieajoa. Ja mikä ero on sitten snakeskineihin? Ensin mainittuja taitaa helpommin löytyä ainakin. 

Kiitokset taas, jos joku viitsisi näihin vastailla  :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

> Hei! 
> Täältä olen aiemminkin saanut hyviä neuvoja, joten käännyn taas puoleenne. Lite kolmosen rengasasiaa tällä kertaa. 
> Minua on alkanut kasvavassa määrin häiritsemään renkaiden pompottaminen.. Eli tunne kuin rengas olisi pahasti epätasapainossa. Paineita olen poistanut ja lisäillyt, ei vaikutusta. 
> 
> Renkaat siis alkuperäiset Snowshoet. 
> Renkaiden vaihtoa olen myös miettinyt, kun ilmeisesti toimivampiakin löytyy.. Yllä olikin puhetta Jumbo Jim liteskineistä. Miten iso ero käytännössä on 4,0 ja 4,8 renkaalla niissä? Käyttöni on fiftififti metsäpolkua ja tieajoa. Ja mikä ero on sitten snakeskineihin? Ensin mainittuja taitaa helpommin löytyä ainakin. 
> 
> Kiitokset taas, jos joku viitsisi näihin vastailla



Kannattaa tarkistaa, onko renkaassa heittoa pyörittäessä. Tällöin todennäköisesti rengas ei ole noussut kunnolla vanteelle. Sen kyllä yleensä huomaa kun käyt vanteen ja renkaan reunaa läpi, osassa kohdin rengas on alempana. Ainakin omassa litessä tuo oli monesti ongelmana. Jos tämä on kunnossa, renkaassa itsessäänkin voi olla heittoa (harvemmin ajossa huomattavissa määrin). Rengas yleensä nousee saippuavettä vanteen reunalle lisäten ja käyttämällä reilusti painetta väliaikaisesti renkaassa (~2baria). Toisaalta, jos tarkoitat renkaan ominaispomputusta, ei siihen taida olla lääkettä, kun etsimällä sopivaa painetta ja muuttamalla polkemistekniikkaa. 
Jumbo jim vs 4.5 Snowshoe on sitten ihan oma aiheensa, niillä vakiokumeillakin pääsee kyllä melko pitkälle, mutta en sano etteikö vaihdossa tule paljon etuakin lähinnä rullaavuuteen maastopaineilla.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Eikös Salsalla ole 197mm takanapa pikalinkulla, kantsii soittaa Turun Foxcomppiin ja kysyä asiasta.



Kyl ne läpiakselilla on, ainakin Blackborowissa. Onko muissa ees 197 mm leveetä Salsalla?

----------


## Blackborow

Eikö tuo nyt kuitenkin ole ihan 190mm pikalinkkunapa ja 197mm navat läpiakselinapoja. Tuollainen 190mm pikalinkkunapa XD-driverillä löytyy kyllä Salsalta, Hopelta tai vaikka DTSwissiltä.

----------


## rantamies

> Kyl ne läpiakselilla on, ainakin Blackborowissa. Onko muissa ees 197 mm leveetä Salsalla?



Whiten QR-navan leveys taitaa ollakin 190mm. 

Dt swissiltä taitaa myös löytyä 12mm Bigfoot XD napa josta sais rakentamalla.

Onko tietoa että onnistuuko sama temppu tälle takakiekolle?
https://www.bike-components.de/en/DT...z-2016-p45152/

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Cahaus

> Kannattaa tarkistaa, onko renkaassa heittoa pyörittäessä. Tällöin todennäköisesti rengas ei ole noussut kunnolla vanteelle. Sen kyllä yleensä huomaa kun käyt vanteen ja renkaan reunaa läpi, osassa kohdin rengas on alempana. Ainakin omassa litessä tuo oli monesti ongelmana. Jos tämä on kunnossa, renkaassa itsessäänkin voi olla heittoa (harvemmin ajossa huomattavissa määrin). Rengas yleensä nousee saippuavettä vanteen reunalle lisäten ja käyttämällä reilusti painetta väliaikaisesti renkaassa (~2baria). Toisaalta, jos tarkoitat renkaan ominaispomputusta, ei siihen taida olla lääkettä, kun etsimällä sopivaa painetta ja muuttamalla polkemistekniikkaa. 
> Jumbo jim vs 4.5 Snowshoe on sitten ihan oma aiheensa, niillä vakiokumeillakin pääsee kyllä melko pitkälle, mutta en sano etteikö vaihdossa tule paljon etuakin lähinnä rullaavuuteen maastopaineilla.



Kiitos. Taidanpa laittaa nuo renkaat uudestaan sen saippuan kanssa, siinä varmasti pompotuksen syy. Tekee sitä kuitenkin vapaasti alamäissäkin.  
Voihan se olla, että renkaan vaihto samalla lykkääntyy..

----------


## paskalokki

Virittelen tässä tubelessta 2FAT Prohon ja etukiekossa on teipit jo painautumassa sisurin kanssa, mutta takakiekon kumi ei nouse millään kehälle. Kampean kumia uraan niin hyppää pois toiselta puolelta. ***** mitä paskaa tämä saatanan harrastus. Vie hermot ja rahat, voi ***** mitä skeidaa.

Miksi tuo saatanan rengas ei voi nousta tohon helvetin vanteelle niinku kaikki muutkin?

----------


## rjrm

Painele toinen puoli sisäkautta reunalle.

----------


## Pox

Kyllä se nousee, jos on kunnon vehkeet. Tai veikkaan ainakin, että tarpeeksi isolla virtauksella kun painaa, niin nousee vaikka maantiefillarin kumi 80 mm vanteelle.

Vähän toki pitää asetella, että on edes mahdollisuuksia.

+ kannattaa ottaa huomioo, että sulla on vehjes, jota ei ole tarkoitettu siihen hommaan, mihin sitä pyrit viemään. Jos ostat vehkeen joka on tarkoitettu tubelesiksi, se myös taipuu tubelesiksi. Muut on aina vähän kikkailua. Joskus onnistuu helpommin ja joskus ei niin helposti.

----------


## Poy

> Virittelen tässä tubelessta 2FAT Prohon ja etukiekossa on teipit jo painautumassa sisurin kanssa, mutta takakiekon kumi ei nouse millään kehälle. Kampean kumia uraan niin hyppää pois toiselta puolelta.



Millä olet sitä kampeamassa?

----------


## paskalokki

Niin siis teippasin vanteen ja olen nyt laittamassa ulkokumia sisurin kanssa paikoilleen, ihan normaalisti. Rengasmuoveilla koitan avittaa, kyseessä siis ihan normaalisti renkaan asennus. Eturengas meni kyllä ihan ongelmitta.

----------


## Blackborow

> + kannattaa ottaa huomioo, että sulla on vehjes, jota ei ole tarkoitettu siihen hommaan, mihin sitä pyrit viemään. Jos ostat vehkeen joka on tarkoitettu tubelesiksi, se myös taipuu tubelesiksi. Muut on aina vähän kikkailua. Joskus onnistuu helpommin ja joskus ei niin helposti.



2Fat Pron vanteet ja kumit on kyllä tubeless ready että

----------


## Poy

Ite olen näitä käyttänyt ja samalla kun kammennut yhdellä muovilla, niin toisesta päästä pitänyt toisella muovilla paikallaan. Kolmeakin voi käyttää jos haluaa.
http://en.hollandbikeshop.com/images/A1388.jpg

Jos siis ymmärsin ongelmasi oikein. Nuo ovat mielestäni paremmat kuin park toolin vastaavat, koska tuon ohuen saa loppuvaiheessa laitettu pienestä välistä. Toimii myös irroittaessa eikä riko rengasta tai vannetta.

----------


## jopoaja

Tullut nyt selviteltyä tuota tubeless hommaa Whiteen ja kun ei löydy kompuraa ja muutenkin hieman haastavalta vaikuttaa tuo homma ensikertalaiselle, niin kysellääs täältä, että osaako joku suositella pääkaupunkiseudulta jotain pyörähuoltoa jolla olisi kokemusta tubeless-ratkaisuista fatbikeihin ja joka suostuisi tekemään tuon kohtuullista korvausta vastaan? 

XXL:n oman pyörähuollon hintalistalla tubelessia ei löydy enkä tiedä onko niillä muutenkaan tubeless-kokemusta omaavaa porukkaa siellä.

----------


## Pumafi

Hi5bikes, Ridemore, Mountainbikeshop. Noista kaikista löytyy osaamista fatbike + tubeless. Maksaa muutaman kympin asennus.

----------


## h9ffi

Itse arvelin ensimmäisen läskipyöräni hommata itselleni ja olen tällä hetkellä päätymässä tuohon White 3 Fat liteen. Riittääkö tuo M(17'' ilmeisesti) kun mitat 179 cm ja inseam n. 82 cm.

Lisäksi onko poljinten valintaan liittyen mitään nyrkkisääntöjä läskipyörää miettiessä? Onko teillä minkälaisia kokemuksia tuosta 3 litestä? Kiitoksia vaan kovasti jo etukäteen teille!

----------


## rjrm

Tässä keskustelussa on runsaastikin kokemuksia ja syitäkin miksei liteä eikä 3protakaan kannata välttämättä ostaa. Toisaalta onnellisia omistajiakin on. Itse en ostaisi, koska rengas ja vanne ei ole mielestäni riittävän yhteensopivia tubeless-käyttöön.

----------


## jopoaja

Toisaalta jos tubeless ei ole ehdoton vaatimus, 3Fat Lite on hinta/laatusuhteeltaan lyömätön. Muiden merkkien vastaavat pyörät ovat tuplahintaisia, jos Liten ostaa sopivan alennuskampanjan aikana.

----------


## rantamies

Ite oottelen Prohon kolmatta uutta vapaaratasta. Edellinen kesti 20km ilman pauketta

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## golfer

Tai sitten ostaa siihen Q-Tubesin sisurin, niin ero on kuin yölllä ja päivällä. Poistin Litestä yhden vannenauhan ja otin jäljelle jääneestäkin hieman ylimääräisiä pois. Sitten vielä alkuperäisten sisurien vaihdot, niin lähti yli 450 g per rengas painoa pois.
http://www.bikeshop.fi/58_67_559_Qua...661/&listpos=7
Ja kyllä, linkin sisuri on Q-Tubesin sisuri. Menee nätisti jopa Bud/Lou-kombinaatiossa.

----------


## h9ffi

Olisi tuossa 999 tarjouksessa 3 Fat lite ja ainakaan vielä tällä hetkellä olen sillä linjalla ettei tubeless mikää ehdoton alkuun ole itselleni.

----------


## solisti

^ei kait noita tuon kalliimmalla ole voinut edes koskaan ostaa  :Hymy: . Tuolla rahalla ehdottomasti verkkokauppa.comiin, satasen hintaerolla saa aika paljon (paremmat vaihteet,renkaat,vanteet,jarrut ja putkiosat nyt ainakin).

----------


## h9ffi

Silverback scoop fatty olisi toinen vaihtoehto, juurikin verkkokauppa.comista, mutta ei ole kuin L kokona. Lueskeltuani tätä thrediä mieluummin ehkä tuon M kokoinen olisi kuitenkin sopivampi (?) 

Onko miten suuri ero ajossa 4" renkailla verrattuna noihin 4.7"?

----------


## Poy

> Onko miten suuri ero ajossa 4" renkailla verrattuna noihin 4.7"?



Renkaitahan voi aina vaihdella, jos mahtuu runkoon. Liteen mielestäni mahtuu 4.8". Jumbo Jim 4.8 Liteskin ei paljoa maksa Bike-Discountissa.
Mieluummin kannattaa muita osia verrata.
Minusta tärkeämpää että on edes joku läski kuin se että voiko tubeleksena ajaa. Pyörän voi vaihtaa sitten kun alkaa enemmän kiinnostamaan keventäminen.

----------


## h9ffi

Kyllä vain, en tuosta pyörän keventämisestä vielä tässä vaiheessa ole huolissani lainkaan. Sitä ehtii sitten harrastaa kun vain saisi läskipyörän alle!  :Hymy:  

Tällä hetkellä eniten mietin juurikin tuota M ja L koon eroa..

----------


## Henk

Minulla pituus 182cm inseam 85 cm on 3 Fat Pro L(19'') ja juuri sopivan kokoinen sellaisenaan.. 
Vaimolla pituus 171 cm inseam 84 cm on 3 Fat Lite M(17''), johon vaihdettiin 60mm ohjainkannattimen tilalle 40mm ja on nyt juuri sopivan kokoinen.

Hauskaa noilla on ajella...

----------


## h9ffi

Taidan tuon Silverbackin Scoop Fattyn laittaa sitten tästä tilaukseen, lähes samaa hintaluokkaa kuitenkin kun tuo Lite 3. Loppuu tämä jahkailu, pakko päästä ajamaan!

----------


## yannara

Onko Fat 3 Pro ikinä ollut tilauskirje-alessa ja mitä se maksoi silloin viimeksi? OVH on 1300. Kyttäilen nyt parhaillaan alea kun pitäisi ostaa varastetun tilalle uusi tässä ensi talveen menneessä  :Hymy:

----------


## yannara

> Taidan tuon Silverbackin Scoop Fattyn laittaa sitten tästä tilaukseen, lähes samaa hintaluokkaa kuitenkin kun tuo Lite 3. Loppuu tämä jahkailu, pakko päästä ajamaan!



Saatan olla väärässä, mutta mulla on sellainen fiilis, että se verkkiksen 1099e pyörä painii enemmänkin Fat 3 Pro:ta vastaan, eli tuo Lite tippuu jo tässä vaiheessa matkaa pois kelkasta  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

> Onko Fat 3 Pro ikinä ollut tilauskirje-alessa ja mitä se maksoi silloin viimeksi? OVH on 1300. Kyttäilen nyt parhaillaan alea kun pitäisi ostaa varastetun tilalle uusi tässä ensi talveen menneessä



20 pinnaa siitä taisi viimeksi saada pois eli hintaa jäi 1040 euroa. Joskus muistaakseni myyty myös 999 euroon.

----------


## hcf

> Onko Fat 3 Pro ikinä ollut tilauskirje-alessa ja mitä se maksoi silloin viimeksi? OVH on 1300. Kyttäilen nyt parhaillaan alea kun pitäisi ostaa varastetun tilalle uusi tässä ensi talveen menneessä



Myös 2017 mallit saattaa tulla ennakkotilaukseen kesän aikana. Ainaki viimekesänä tuli nykyset

----------


## Satujumppa

Tuli hommattua whiten 3 fat lite ja täytyy sanoa, että kaupunkiajossa 3km matkan jälkeen piti jo pysähtyä kun pulssi huutaa miljoonaa ja jalat tarvitsi levähdystauon. Raskaus kyllä yllätti kun en rapakunnossakaan ole.
MIkähän mahtaa olla maximi rengaspaineet jos saisi hieman kevyemmäksi liikkumisen vai onko tässä ainoa vaihtoehto vaihtaa toisenlaiseen pyörään. Kunnon kannalta varmasti hyvä pyörä, mutta olis joskus mukavaa ajella hieman pidempiäkin matkoja kuin 6km.

----------


## rantamies

> Tuli hommattua whiten 3 fat lite ja täytyy sanoa, että kaupunkiajossa 3km matkan jälkeen piti jo pysähtyä kun pulssi huutaa miljoonaa ja jalat tarvitsi levähdystauon. Raskaus kyllä yllätti kun en rapakunnossakaan ole.
> MIkähän mahtaa olla maximi rengaspaineet jos saisi hieman kevyemmäksi liikkumisen vai onko tässä ainoa vaihtoehto vaihtaa toisenlaiseen pyörään. Kunnon kannalta varmasti hyvä pyörä, mutta olis joskus mukavaa ajella hieman pidempiäkin matkoja kuin 6km.



Ei ainakaan päälle 1 barin kannata laittaa.  Kannattaa tsekata kuinka herkästi kammet pyörii. Reeniä reeniä, paljoa päälle 25kmh keskarin on turha yrittää päästä.  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Ite nykäsin eilen sen max 20psi minkä snowshoen kylki lupaa ja ajelin iloisesti 25km kaksi kohta 3v. lasta ja tavarat kärryssä. Hyvin rullasi

----------


## hcf

> Tuli hommattua whiten 3 fat lite ja täytyy sanoa, että kaupunkiajossa 3km matkan jälkeen piti jo pysähtyä kun pulssi huutaa miljoonaa ja jalat tarvitsi levähdystauon. Raskaus kyllä yllätti kun en rapakunnossakaan ole.



Onkohan sulla kaikki kunnossa siinä? Ei nuo läskipyörät ole sen raskaampia ajaa ku muutkaan maastopyörät. Maastopaineilla (5-7psi) se nyt vähä hitaammalta tuntuu mut siltikki kyl jaksaa. Tarkisteleppa että renkaat/kammet pyörii niinku pitää ettei oo laakereita vedetty hampaat irvessä kiinni.

ps. rengaspainesuositukset pitäs lukea renkaan kyljessä

----------


## MK16

Tuli vaihdettua 3 Fat Prohon JJ 4.8 Liteskinit ja 13J sisurit niin kyllä ajettavuus muuttui totaalisesti. Nyt tulee samaa vauhtia vedettyä lenkit kuin jäykkäperällä.

----------


## Smigi

Mulla myös sama muutos tehtynä 3Pro läskiin (JJ 4,8" lite + kevytsisurit + kevyet vannenauhat). Ei menny kyllä rahat hukkaan noitten renkaiden kohdalla!

----------


## Läskimasa

> Tuli hommattua whiten 3 fat lite ja täytyy sanoa, että kaupunkiajossa 3km matkan jälkeen piti jo pysähtyä kun pulssi huutaa miljoonaa ja jalat tarvitsi levähdystauon. Raskaus kyllä yllätti kun en rapakunnossakaan ole.



😳😮Nyt on kyllä joku pahasti pielessä, eikä syy ole pyörän mallissa tai rengaskoossa. 

Ja vieläpä ihan kaupunkiajossa. Ymmärtäisin edes hieman jos kertoisit ajaneesi 3 km umpihangessa, mutta että kaupungilla...

----------


## tonza85

Pakko kysyä ku white 3 liten oma sisuri painaa sen 550gr about jos vaihtaa vaikka ton 13j sisurit niin 150gr eroa per rengas kevyempi.
Niin muuttuuko renkaan käytös noilla painoilla/muutoksilla ja onko sillä mitään vaikutusta ku toi kevyempi sisuri on varmaa ohuempi?

----------


## itv

Muuttuu toki, mutta ei välttämättä niin paljon että sitä ajossa huomaisi. Kevyempi sisuri rullannee paremmin, muttaa saattaa puhjeta helpommin. Samalla kun sisureiden kanssa säätää, niin vannenauhat kannattaa myös vaihtaa kevyempiin (itsellä muutama kierros vihreää pakkausteippiä, on ihme ja kumma kestänyt toistaiseksi...), siitä saa ainakin toiset 150g pois.

Ulkokumin vaihdolla olisikin sitten jo isompi vaikutus.

----------


## rantamies

Eipä nuo snow shoet taida mennä rikki kuin kyljistä. Itellä kestäny 13J ihan hyvin. Kivikoissa joutuu oleen melko tarkkana kylkien kanssa kun ei oo reunanappuloita, ahtaissa paikoissa sama koskee tietty myös vaihtajaa.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Joo kumeina toimii täl hetkel 4.8 jumbo jimit lite skin.

----------


## rantamies

Mites noissa lite skineissä kestää kyljet kivikossa? Mietin että ois ehkä voinu ostaa noi kesäks 4" snakeskineinä. Noista on tulossa myös 4.4" versio, mutta on brändätty vielä vaan cubelle.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sävynsäätäjä

Tammikuussa sain oman lite3:n, niin se on kyllä ollut todella hauska maastossa ja matka taittuu. Mitään ongelmia ei ole ollut, en kyllä ole sitä mitenkään parannellut/muunnellut, kun toimii tuollaisenaan todella hyvin. Ihan nyt vain ainaisten huolien vastapainoksi. 

Jos tämän kesän ajelisi noilla renkailla ja vaikka ensi talveksi harkitsisi vaihtaa paremmat. Ajelen pääasiassa kuitenkin menevämmin maantiellä, niin minusta tuolla maastossa saa vähän jalkoja jumpatakin, kun vain nautiskelen enkä hae hampaat irvessä huippuaikoja.  :Vink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cazares

Nyt rusahti 2Fat Pro:n vapaaratas paskaksi. Ulkokuori on ihan karmeessa kunnossa ja yksi kynsi katkesi, vaikka tuota on tullut huollettua kaksi kertaa vuodessa.
Oliko tuossa vaparissa millainen takuu?
Tässä odotellu 7 päivää XXL:n asiakaspalvelusta vastausta reklamaatioon...
Olikos XXL:llä jotain kestävämpää tuohon originaalin tilalle tarjolla? Ei nimittäin kestänyt edes yhtä ketjunvaihtoväliä tuo palikka ehjänä  :Hymy:

----------


## yannara

Ovat fättärit päässeet loppumaan, ainakin se Pro... ei enää saatavilla.

----------


## Satujumppa

> Tuli hommattua whiten 3 fat lite ja täytyy sanoa, että kaupunkiajossa 3km matkan jälkeen piti jo pysähtyä kun pulssi huutaa miljoonaa ja jalat tarvitsi levähdystauon. Raskaus kyllä yllätti kun en rapakunnossakaan ole.
> MIkähän mahtaa olla maximi rengaspaineet jos saisi hieman kevyemmäksi liikkumisen vai onko tässä ainoa vaihtoehto vaihtaa toisenlaiseen pyörään. Kunnon kannalta varmasti hyvä pyörä, mutta olis joskus mukavaa ajella hieman pidempiäkin matkoja kuin 6km.



Jees eli tänään vedin ajallisesti yhtä pitkän pyörälenkin kuin aikasempina kertoina ja ei tuntunut jaloissa ollenkaan. Syynä on ilmeisesti vain "ylirasittuneet" jalat. Tulee käytyä salilla ja eivät olleet kerinneet palautua edellisistä jalkatreeneistä. Täytyy varmaan, jättää reisijumppa hetkeksi pois jotta jalat tottuu taas pyöräilyyn kun ei ole 5 vuoteen tullut pyörällä ajettua  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

^^^ Fat1 Pro ja vapaarattaaseen en ole vilkaissutkaan ja eteenpäin mennään yhä. Taitaa oikeesti olla totta, että ekan mallisarjan jälkeen on laatu lerpahtanut 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## Kommuutteri

Reilut puoli vuotta ja pari tonnia 3 Fat Prolla takana. Ei huolia tai murheita, mitä nyt pakkasella vinkumaan alkanut takajarru sai ensihuollossa uudet palat. Käyttö jokapäiväistä kevyehköä arkiajoa, lähinnä koirien ulkoilutusta hiekkateillä ja metsäpoluilla. Kesäksi tuli kumeiksi Mammothit, mikä teki ajettavuudelle kovalla pinnalla tosi hyvää. Tyytyväinen olen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Jukkis

Mulla tuolla Fat1 Prolla ajot sitä mitä pyörä pyytää eli "teknistä" maastoa ja jyrkkien mäkien ylösrunnomista. Eli jos vapaaratas olis se heikoin lenkki olis niitä mennyt jo repullinen 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## elasto

Tiedoksenne: 3Fat Liteen mahtuu taakse alkuperäisellä kiekolla hyvin myös Bud. Voimansiirto XT M8000 1x11 ja edessä alkuperäisillä kammilla Race Facen 30t NW.

----------


## tonza85

Ehotuksia vanteiden väriksi tohon 3 liteen?? vihreä?
Nuo mustat vanteet liian synkät..

----------


## JackOja

> Ehotuksia vanteiden väriksi tohon 3 liteen?? vihreä?



Keltainen!

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Tiedoksenne: 3Fat Liteen mahtuu taakse alkuperäisellä kiekolla hyvin myös Bud. Voimansiirto XT M8000 1x11 ja edessä alkuperäisillä kammilla Race Facen 30t NW.



Onko Budit tubelessina?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Keltainen!





Keltaiseksi maalaisin minäkin, jos aikoisin vanteeni maalata.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

^jep, tuo Moonlanderin värin nimikin on _Tractor Time_.

----------


## Bansku81

> Nyt rusahti 2Fat Pro:n vapaaratas paskaksi. Ulkokuori on ihan karmeessa kunnossa ja yksi kynsi katkesi, vaikka tuota on tullut huollettua kaksi kertaa vuodessa.
> Oliko tuossa vaparissa millainen takuu?
> Tässä odotellu 7 päivää XXL:n asiakaspalvelusta vastausta reklamaatioon...
> Olikos XXL:llä jotain kestävämpää tuohon originaalin tilalle tarjolla? Ei nimittäin kestänyt edes yhtä ketjunvaihtoväliä tuo palikka ehjänä



XXL laittoi mulle takuuna teräksisen. Aspa tuntuu olevan vähän siellä tukkeessa.

----------


## rantamies

> XXL laittoi mulle takuuna teräksisen. Aspa tuntuu olevan vähän siellä tukkeessa.



Prohon ei käsittääkseni ole sopivaa teräksistä saatavilla, koska xd-pakka.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jakke81

^2fat pro ihan shimpan osin ja löyty aikanaan teräs vapaaratas tuohon takuuseen

----------


## elasto

> Onko Budit tubelessina?



En ole vielä ehtinyt tubelessiä virittelemään. Toistaiseksi siis vielä alkuperäisillä sisureilla. Nuo kehät taitaa vaatia jotain poppakonsteja, että renkaat saa pysymään tubelessina ylhäällä? Tässäkin ketjussa käyty varmaan sata kertaa läpi, mutta mikä olisi paras viritys tubelessia varten noille Whiten alkuperäisille kehille? Rengasrumbaa en harrasta eli periaatteessa edes kertakäyttöisyys ei liikaa haittaisi jos on muuten toimiva systeemi. Samat renkaat saa pyöriä alla niin kauan kun kestää. Tärkein ominaisuus olisi, että renkaat ei tipu vanteelta vaikka ne tyhjenisi kokonaan jonkun mahdollisen puhkeamisen sattuessa.

----------


## rjrm

Whitekolmosen kehät putoaa tosi helposti tubelessina vanteelta. Ei kannata mielestäni tehdä ellei jollakulla ole jotain ihan uutta konstia kuten jonkun liiman käyttö... Sikaflex?

----------


## elasto

Mietin jos laittais gorillateipin alle vaan tarpeeksi jotain täytettä ja sillä tavalla kasvattais sitä kehää sen verran, että reunalanka jää "jumiin" sinne vanteen hyllylle. Sit oli se fattystripper, joka on kuulemma helppo, mutta kertakäyttöinen. Kolmantena vaihtoehtona tulee mieleen vanha kunnon ghetto tubeless. Säkityskalvot tuntuu olevan suosiossa, mutta se tuskin auttaa tuohon ongelmaan.

----------


## Siemenlinko

^Mulla on ghettotubeless toiminut hienosti white3 vanteilla.
Talvella oli dillingerit ja nyt keväällä laitoin taas Bfl eteen ja snowshoe taakse. 
Hyvin on pysyneet vanteella kaikki gummit.
Onko Budissa turpoamisvaraa yhtään ettei ota kiinni runkoon? 
Itsellä ei Budeista kokemusta, mutta joillainhan ne on kuulemma turvonneet hiukka kun laittaa tubelesiksi

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rjrm

Ghetto vois olla toimiva! Raskas mutta varmaan riittåvån nahkea että voi ajaapienillåkin paineilla.

----------


## Aflakorppi

Pyöränä White 3 Lite, meneekö alkuperäiseen ketjuun seuraava pikaliitin http://www.bikester.fi/pyoranosat/ra...etju/8975.html

----------


## Jopo81

> Pyöränä White 3 Lite, meneekö alkuperäiseen ketjuun seuraava pikaliitin http://www.bikester.fi/pyoranosat/ra...etju/8975.html



Pitäisihän noiden toimia. Ainakin noiden missing link-mallisten.

----------


## elasto

> ^Mulla on ghettotubeless toiminut hienosti white3 vanteilla.
> Talvella oli dillingerit ja nyt keväällä laitoin taas Bfl eteen ja snowshoe taakse. 
> Hyvin on pysyneet vanteella kaikki gummit.
> Onko Budissa turpoamisvaraa yhtään ettei ota kiinni runkoon? 
> Itsellä ei Budeista kokemusta, mutta joillainhan ne on kuulemma turvonneet hiukka kun laittaa tubelesiksi
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



On siinä jonkun verran varaa, mutta en tiedä mikä on riittävästi. Liian pientä rakoa ei huvittaisi jättää kun noista rungoista ja kiekoista yms ei koskaan tiedä paljonko ne notkuu. Lähimpänä on muistaakseni reunanappulat takahaarukan alaputkissa. Pitäis ehkä ottaa kuva.

----------


## pmj

Onko XXL:ltä pyörät loppu kun ei läskejä enää nettisivuilla näy? Ja onko liikkeissä muuten enää ollut niitä 500 euron läskejä?

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Onko XXL:ltä pyörät loppu kun ei läskejä enää nettisivuilla näy? Ja onko liikkeissä muuten enää ollut niitä 500 euron läskejä?



kyllä se 500e on ollut one off tarjous, sen hinta on yleensä ollut siinä 800e paikkeilla.

----------


## Poy

^^ Oulun liike avautuu ensi viikolla, niin olisko sitten tulossa myyntiin alessa. Ainakin näin ollut aiempien liikkeiden tapauksessa. Nyt varmaan pidättävät myyntiä ettei kukaan voi käyttää hintalupausta.

----------


## macci

3FAT Liten vakiovannetubeless takarengaassa (4.8" Jumbo Jimin kanssa) on pelittänyt hyvin nyt pari kuukautta. Yhdessä kohtaa oli useamman viikon ajamatta ja tuolloin tyhjeni ja lopulta oli pudonnut rengas alas hyllyltä. Nousi kuitenkin jalkapumpulla takaisin ilman, että piti edes takarengasta pyörästä irroittaa ja nyt toiminut taas hyvin pari viikkoa.
Metodina säkityskalvo + pölytiiviste. Linkissä tarkemmin.

Otin Bluton pois ja vaihdoin Whiten kuituhaarukan tilalle. Samalla hiukan isompi etupyörä 4" JJ:n tilalle tuomaan joustoa ja pitoa. Turhan korkea oli tuo 120mm Bluto tähän pyörään (ei sitä tähän alunperin oltu hankittukaan). Talvikeleissä ei niin haitannut mutta nyt alkoi tuntumaan turhan kiikkerältä. Alla oleva setuppi tuntuu selkeästi paremmalta. 13,9kg taisi olla paino.

----------


## Pancho

> ^^ Oulun liike avautuu ensi viikolla, niin olisko sitten tulossa myyntiin alessa. Ainakin näin ollut aiempien liikkeiden tapauksessa. Nyt varmaan pidättävät myyntiä ettei kukaan voi käyttää hintalupausta.



XXL:n sivuilta kopioitua: "Hintalupaus ei koske paikallisia kampanjoita muissa XXL-tavarataloissa eikä uusien XXL- tavaratalojen avajaiskampanjoita."

Eli eiköhän se myynnistä pidättäytyminen johdu siitä, että pyörät on joko loppu tai sitten Oulun myymälä saa tällä hetkellä kaikki yksinoukeudella.

----------


## jopoaja

Tuli laitettua alkuperäisten renkaiden tilalle lopulta Jumbo Jim 4 Liteskinit Schwalben 13J-sisureilla. Tuntui, kun olisi saanut uuden pyörän! Rullaa todella paljon paremmin ja varsinkin tasaisella mukavammin kuin Snowshoet. XXL:ssä punnitsivat pyörän ja polkimineen renkaanvaihdon jälkeen fillari painaa 11,9kg.

----------


## Viltro

Tyylikkään näköinen tuo sininen White! Onko tämä nyt se täys hiilikuitu aka Paras malli kun ei montaa ole foorumilla tullut vastaan...

----------


## jopoaja

> Tyylikkään näköinen tuo sininen White! Onko tämä nyt se täys hiilikuitu aka Paras malli kun ei montaa ole foorumilla tullut vastaan...



Jep, tuo on hiilikuitumalli aka Interceptor. Tuli ostettua tuo talvella jostain XXL:n superalennusmyynneistä alle puoleentoista tonniin. Olen kyllä tykännyt ja renkaanvaihdon jälkeen tuntuu tosiaan entistäkin paremmalta myös kesäajossa.

----------


## tonza85

Sanokaas onko normaalia kun ajan pyörällä ja kallistan vaikka toiseen suuntaa pyörää ja ite toiseen nii etujarru alkaa laahaamaan?
Aikasemmin mun mielestä ei tehnyt tuota.

----------


## harmis

> Sanokaas onko normaalia kun ajan pyörällä ja kallistan vaikka toiseen suuntaa pyörää ja ite toiseen nii etujarru alkaa laahaamaan?
> Aikasemmin mun mielestä ei tehnyt tuota.



Eikö se oo noissa whiten kumikeuloissa ihan normaalia :-)

----------


## quutti

Kertokaas joku joka on irrottanut vapaarattaan Pro3:sta, että miten sen saa irti  :Leveä hymy:  Pakka on irrotettu, mutta freehubia en saa irti, tuo musta tulppa pitäisi lähteä vissii iha vetämällä irti?

----------


## rantamies

> Kertokaas joku joka on irrottanut vapaarattaan Pro3:sta, että miten sen saa irti  Pakka on irrotettu, mutta freehubia en saa irti, tuo musta tulppa pitäisi lähteä vissii iha vetämällä irti?



Kuusiokololla ruuvaamalla aukee. Ite laittaisin silti suoraa takuuseen  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## quutti

> Kuusiokololla ruuvaamalla aukee. Ite laittaisin silti suoraa takuuseen



Jaha hmm, koitin kyllä sitä käännellä mutta ei mitään tapahtunut (vaikka piti toisesta päästä kiinni ettei pyörinyt mukana).. noh huomenna uusi yritys..  :Hymy:  Onkohan tuohon korvaavaksi mitään parempaa palikkaa? Ei tuossa vapaarattaaassa tosin vikaa ole, meinasin vaan rasvaa lisätä =)

----------


## quutti

> Sanokaas onko normaalia kun ajan pyörällä ja kallistan vaikka toiseen suuntaa pyörää ja ite toiseen nii etujarru alkaa laahaamaan?
> Aikasemmin mun mielestä ei tehnyt tuota.



Eikai tuo nyt normaalia sentään ole,  koita ottaa kiinni renkaasta ja koita riuhtoa sivulle ettei oo keskiössä väljyyttä etunavassa? JA pistä se pikalukko kiiinni ;D

----------


## tonza85

> Eikai tuo nyt normaalia sentään ole,  koita ottaa kiinni renkaasta ja koita riuhtoa sivulle ettei oo keskiössä väljyyttä etunavassa? JA pistä se pikalukko kiiinni ;D



Pikalukkon on kyl vedetty kiinni kunnolla sen tarkistin ekana,pitää kokeilla tota keskiötä sit.

----------


## quutti

> Kuusiokololla ruuvaamalla aukee. Ite laittaisin silti suoraa takuuseen



Pitäiskö tuon ihan vaan ruuvaamalla lähteä irti? Pyöriipi vaan tyhjää -.- Toisesta päästä kyllä musta tulppa irtoaa hienosti vetäsemällä.

----------


## rantamies

> Pitäiskö tuon ihan vaan ruuvaamalla lähteä irti? Pyöriipi vaan tyhjää -.- Toisesta päästä kyllä musta tulppa irtoaa hienosti vetäsemällä.





Pitää vaan kiinni toiselta puolelta.
[/IMG]

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## quutti

> Pitää vaan kiinni toiselta puolelta.



Noniin, nyt tuntee itsensä tyhmäksi....  :Sarkastinen:  Kiitos!

----------


## rantamies

> Noniin, nyt tuntee itsensä tyhmäksi....  Kiitos!



Eipä mitään. Kannattaa olla myös tarkkana kynsien kanssa kootessa, ettei pääse putoon kolostaan. Wetlube tai moottoriöljy vois toimia paremmin kuin vaseliini. Jos käyttää vassua, niin sitä ei kannata laittaa paljoa.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## seppony

White sai uuden ohjaustangon ja kesärenkulat alleen, tästä se kausi taas lähtee käyntiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## pmj

Ei ollut Oulun liikkeessä yhtään läskiä?

----------


## hcf

> White sai uuden ohjaustangon ja kesärenkulat alleen, tästä se kausi taas lähtee käyntiin.



Toimiikos se bulldozeri nuinpäin hyvin? Eli väärinpäin

----------


## Mokka

> Ei ollut Oulun liikkeessä yhtään läskiä?



Ei ollut. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## seppony

Jarrutuspito on paree näin päin.

----------


## quutti

Oliko kellään tietoa mikä freehub vois toimia korvaana tuolle Fat3 Pron vakio Chosenille?  :Cool:

----------


## rantamies

> Oliko kellään tietoa mikä freehub vois toimia korvaana tuolle Fat3 Pron vakio Chosenille?



Aloitan pois sulkemalla vaihtoehtoja, XXL:n mukaan sramin oma ei ainakaan sovi  

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Dodii nyt  vissiin oman keskiön laakerit alkaa antautua tosta 3 fat litestä  ku muutamalla lenkillä  naksuntaa ja rahinaa on alkanut kuulumaa tuolta polkiessa :/
Rasvaa lisäsin noihin talvella mut eipä auttanut kestoon yhtään.

----------


## Jopo81

> Dodii nyt  vissiin oman keskiön laakerit alkaa antautua tosta 3 fat litestä  ku muutamalla lenkillä  naksuntaa ja rahinaa on alkanut kuulumaa tuolta polkiessa :/
> Rasvaa lisäsin noihin talvella mut eipä auttanut kestoon yhtään.



Ne on kyllä käsittämätöntä paksaa ne laakerit. Takuuna vaihdetut laakerit piti jo hillitöntä rohinaa ekan lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## tonza85

> Ne on kyllä käsittämätöntä paksaa ne laakerit. Takuuna vaihdetut laakerit piti jo hillitöntä rohinaa ekan lenkin jälkeen.



todellakii paskaa.
Onneks otin sillo laakerin numeron ylös ku rasvaa lisäsin.
Laittelin xxl viestiä tosta nii saa nähä mitä vastaavat..

----------


## tonza85

Laitoin uudet rasvat ja kiristin nyt tosi vähän niit laakereita et kammet pyöri tosi herkästi.
Saapi nähä et häviiks äänet.

----------


## Jopo81

Samalla kaavalla omat ainakin hiljeni. Pitäis kyl taas uudestaan kohta tehdä tuo toimenpide.

----------


## tonza85

Asensin 3 fat liteen nopeusmittarin onko väliä mihin kohtaan ton nopeusmittarin anturin ja magneetin asentaa ku nyt joutu asentaa aivan eturenkaan keskiön lähelle ja silti piti korotuspala tehdä anturille.?
Pojan 24" pyörään asensin nii hyvä kohta löyty paljon ylempää.
Eka mittari asennus nii ei kauheesti tietoa noista

----------


## golfer

Laitahan tuosta siihen ladaan kunnon keskiö ja tietysti koossa 100 mm
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...s/rp-prod40921
Ajoin pari lenkkiä alkuperäisellä ja pykälsi jo uutena. En edes viittinyt varalle jättää säilytykseen, oli sen verran huono. Roskiin päätyi. Tämä Race Face onkin sitten ihan eri planeetalta ja pyörii todella sujuvasti.
Mitä tulee tuohon etujarrun laahaukseen kovassa vauhdissa tai mutkissa, niin taitaa olla aika tyypillistä näissä alumiiniläskeissä? Pitkä akseli ja materiaali elää enemmän kuin lyhyemmällä akselilla. Samaa tekee kaverin Kona.

----------


## Läskimasa

Se on jotain renkaiden nappuloista lähtevää värinää joka jossain vauhdissa saa levyn väräjämään sopivasti ja sirpattaa sitten siinä jos palat on sopivan liki.

----------


## harmis

> Asensin 3 fat liteen nopeusmittarin onko väliä mihin kohtaan ton nopeusmittarin anturin ja magneetin asentaa ku nyt joutu asentaa aivan eturenkaan keskiön lähelle ja silti piti korotuspala tehdä anturille.?
> Pojan 24" pyörään asensin nii hyvä kohta löyty paljon ylempää.
> Eka mittari asennus nii ei kauheesti tietoa noista



Rengas pyörähtää samassa ajassa kierroksen sekä ylhäältä että alhaalta joten ei ole väliä missä kohdassa anturi on.

----------


## tonza85

> Rengas pyörähtää samassa ajassa kierroksen sekä ylhäältä että alhaalta joten ei ole väliä missä kohdassa anturi on.



Niin joo totta  :Leveä hymy: 

Eikös ton mittarin voi kalibroida tarkaksi gps avulla.?

----------


## Jopo81

Millattinen on korvake takavaihtajalle tässä 3litessä? Meinas vissii eilen vääntyä mokoma kun vaihteet alkoi sekoilemaan.
 Pitää koittaa oikoa mutta vois vaikka varalle ostaa pari sellasta jos totaalisti hajoaa.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Eikös ton mittarin voi kalibroida tarkaksi gps avulla.?



Sinne syötetään yleensä kehän pituus, mittaat mittanauhalla ympäri ja siitä. On presiis tarkka sen jälkeen.

----------


## tonza85

> Sinne syötetään yleensä kehän pituus, mittaat mittanauhalla ympäri ja siitä. On presiis tarkka sen jälkeen.



Joo laitoin nappulaa tussilla väriä ja pyöräytin ympäri 1 kerran ite istuin satulassa.
Kävin 6km lenkin heittämässä niin heitto oli gps noin 120m tolla matkalla.
Gps näytti enemmän matkaa ku mittari.
Eli nyt jos pitää muuttaa sitä kehän pituutta mittarissa et sais lähemmäks gps lukemaa niin isompaan vai pienempään päi lukema?
Paljos noissa puhelimen gps mittareissa voi toi heitto olla?

----------


## 7-spoke

Ei ole korkeudella väliä, yhtä nopea se renkaan kierrosaika on joka tapauksessa

----------


## rjrm

Olen huomannut, että nopeus kasvaa jos laittaa kaksi magneettia kiekon vastakkaisille puolille.

----------


## adrianus

> Joo laitoin nappulaa tussilla väriä ja pyöräytin ympäri 1 kerran ite istuin satulassa.
> Kävin 6km lenkin heittämässä niin heitto oli gps noin 120m tolla matkalla.
> Gps näytti enemmän matkaa ku mittari.
> Eli nyt jos pitää muuttaa sitä kehän pituutta mittarissa et sais lähemmäks gps lukemaa niin isompaan vai pienempään päi lukema?
> Paljos noissa puhelimen gps mittareissa voi toi heitto olla?



120m on 6km matkalla tasan 2%. Lisäät siis 2% siihen kehän pituuteen siellä mittarin asetuksissa (kerrot sen siellä nyt olevan luvun 1,02:lla).

----------


## tonza85

> 120m on 6km matkalla tasan 2%. Lisäät siis 2% siihen kehän pituuteen siellä mittarin asetuksissa (kerrot sen siellä nyt olevan luvun 1,02:lla).



Kiitoksia.
Laitoin nyt 2300 kehän pituudeksi ku alkp oli 2280 ja katon miten tolla reagoi.
Ku eiks gps oo joku virhemarginaali matkoissa.

----------


## harmis

> Ku eiks gps oo joku virhemarginaali matkoissa.



On joo mutta se voi olla molempiin suuntiin ja pitkässä juoksussa tasoittuu jolloinka on kokemukseni mukaan erittäin tarkka. Esim. tarkasti mitatuilla maratoneilla ja puolikkailla on näyttänyt yleensä muutaman kymmenen metrin tarkkuudella oikein. Metsässä kun ajelee niin heittoa voi olla enemmänkin peitteisen maaston ja mutkittelujen takia.

----------


## Poy

Omassa 2FAT Prossa alkaa toisen takahaarukan sauma antautumaan. Joskus ollut natinaa ja nytkin taas oli, niin aloin tarkemmin tarkastelemaan pyörää. Pitää olla yhteydessä xxl:n, että miten takuut menee.

----------


## Hes-su

Onko joku litkuttanut Lite3 orkkisrenkaita? Oliko mutkatonta? Teipit vannenauhan päälle, sisuri pois, kumi vanteelle ja litkut sisään??  :Hymy:  pistäkää vinkkejä. Ja olikos pro3 sama vanne? Rengas ainakin?

----------


## tonza85

Käykö nää
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...-Keskiotyokalu
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...okalu-Varrella

Tohon white 3 lite keskiöön?

----------


## Saimoni

> Käykö nää
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...-Keskiotyokalu
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...okalu-Varrella
> 
> Tohon white 3 lite keskiöön?



Kyllä käy.

----------


## Wrangler

Mitenkäs muuten olette modailleet näitä Whiten läskejä? Oma 3Fat Pro, L-koko. Itsellä tais kasvaa nälkä syödessä ja... 

Kaupasta XT spd:t.. 

Seuraavaksi renkaat -> Jumbo Jim SnakeSkin 4.8. Täytyy sanoa, että tuli kyllä ihan eri ajettavuus ja menee tosi nätisti. 

Sitten, kun takamus puutui, lähti vaihtoon satula, ei tuo orggis istunut itselle yhtään. Tilalle tuli Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbon Flow ja samalla päivittyi satulatolppa Eastonin kuitutolppaan ja ohjaustangoksi Race Face Next Carbon Rise Bar.

Sitten alkoi jarrut hyytymään ja tilalle laitoin M8000 XT:t eteen ja taakse. Samalla vaihtui kampisatsi SRAM GX1400:ksi ja koska tässä vaiheessa mopo oli karannut käsistä niin nyt odottelen tubelesia varten kuidusta väännettyjä Dirt Thumpereita, I9 navoilla...

Paino on nyt polkimilla karvan alle 14, saa nähdä mitä tulee olemaan uusilla vanteilla.

----------


## itv

Täällä 3Fat Lite seuraavilla muutoksilla:

Keula: Rock Shox Bluto 100mm
Etukiekko: DT Swiss BR350 napa / DT BR710 80mm kehä / DT Revolution pinnat
Renkaat: 4.8" Jumbo Jim Snakeskin
Sisärenkaat: Maxxis (~400g) takana, edessä tubeless
Vaihteisto: Shimano Zee 10v
Pakka: SLX (11-36h)
Eturatas: 32H
Tupit: ODI Ruffian lock-on
Tanko: Spank Spike 777
Jarrut: Formula C1
Stemmi: NS Quark Pro 40mm
Tolppa: Reverb

Ja keulan vaihdon myötä uusin myös ohjainlaakerin alapuolen (Cane Creek 40), orkkiskeula kun on suoralla 1 1/8" putkella ja Bluto tapered-mallisella. Näin jälkeenpäin ajatellen olisi ehkä riittänyt alakoolin vaihto, kai noi IS-laakerit itsessään on aina samanlaisia? Valkoinen Bluto vihreillä tarroilla sopii mielestäni hyvin pyörän väritykseen.

Tubeless-setup oli helppo etukiekkoon: Fixman-teippiä muutama kierros, sisäkumin kanssa paikoilleen painaminen, sisuri pois (toinen reuna renkaasta jäi tiukan tuntuisesti hyllylle), litkut sisälle, ja toisen puolen nosto, joka onnistui tokalla yrityksellä Bontragerin Flash Chargerilla. Orkkisvanteilla en ole viitsinyt edes yrittää, tuntuvat niin löysiltä. Mutta vissiin joku oli noiden kanssakin onnistunut, täytyy kai kokeilla takarenkaan kanssa joskus jos ei muuta tekemistä keksi.

Välitys voisi olla vielä pienempi, pitäis kai kokeilla jotain pikkurattaan tilalle tulevaa 26- tai 28-hampaista.

----------


## jumbojussi

Taitaa 3 Fat Interceptor täyshiilarina olla specsien ja hinnan suhteen ns. podiumin keskellä. Ei taida löytyä 2000€ tai alle vastaavaa?

Haastoin muuten tänään XXL:n Tammiston jekylin kanssa ja elokuussa hänen mukaansa Whiteltä paukkaa uutta "hardya" eli paksukaista.

----------


## Siemenlinko

Mun White 3 lite muutokset:

Answer 20/20 ohjaustanko

1x9 vaihteisto alkuperäisellä vaihtajalla, pakka 12-36, eturatas AB 28t ovaali ja bashring ison rattaan tilalla.

Ghettotubeless alkuperäisillä vanteilla, eturenkaana BFL , takana orkkis snowshoe

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TMo

^^noista ens vuoden malleista, epäilyttää että hinta-laatusuhde droppaa merkittävästi aivan kuten kävi cyclon kanssa. Viime vuoden malli oli hydraulisilla jarruilla 105:sta ja tän vuoden malli tiagraa TRP HyRd jarruilla. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Siemenlinko

^ jos hinta-laatusuhde heikkenee, niin ei mene uutta whiteä kaupaksi.
Silverback ja muut edulliset vaihtoehdot vie asiakkaat.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pancho

^^ "Viime vuoden". Xxl on myyny Cx Pro 16 pyörää kahdella eri osakokoonpanolla, juurikin noilla jotka mainitsit. Parempi kokoonpano makso 1199,- ja heikompi 999,-. Kannattaa varmaan sekin huomioida. Ja mitä fätteihin tulee niin myyjältä kyselin ja pitäis palikat ja hinta pysyä samassa linjassa.

----------


## Jukkis

Pesin Fat1 Pro Walconi ekan kerran puoleen vuoteen. Ei tarvetta ostaa uutta 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## JJA

Renkaanvaihdosta maastossa kysymys, kun ei ole kokemusta ennestään läskien osalta. Ostin nimittäin sisärenkaan varoiksi jos tulee rengasrikko. Millainen haaste on vaihtaa sisuri maastossa (PRO, orig. Veerubbereilla) , eli lähteekö rengas helposti käsipelillä vanteelta vai tarvitaanko millaisia "rengasrautoja" (en ryhdy litkuttamaan). Voi antaa myös vinkkejä laadukkaasta pumpusta (pieni, mutta saa ilman läskin renkaaseen)prestan venttiileihin. Millaisia nuo painepatruunat mahtaisi olla ? Riittääkö niissä ilmaa ?

----------


## Garymies

Whiten orkkisvanteelta lähtee rengas melkein itsestään. Ei tarvii rengasrautoja.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Samalla kun on sisärengas mukana niin kannattaa jotkut muoviset rengasraudat pitää mukana.  Jotkut kumit on tiukempia saada pois. Ja semmoiset osuu luultavimmatusti jossain vaiheessa kohdalle.  Ja pieni rulla roudariteippiäkään ei ole huono jos joku isompi seiväs menee kumista läpi niin saa sisäpuolelle jotain reiän tukkeeksi.  
Ja kannattaa joku minipumppu hankkia niin voi lenkillä muutella paineita tarpeen mukaan.  Kyllä niillä ilmat renkaaseen saa mutta tietysti tovi menee jos tyhjää kumia alkaa täyttää.

----------


## jumbojussi

Ihan mielenkiinnosta utelisin Interceptorin keskiön korkeutta?

----------


## lehtijussi

Nyt se on munkin White 3 lite keskiö kokolailla lopussa. Tarvii katella Tampereen liikkeistä parempaa tilalle... ja työkaluja, tämä kaiketi? http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/383841/Super-B-Classic-Keskiotyokalu
Jarrut on paskat, vaihteet ruvennu temppuileen, natisee sieltä täältä... muuten oon tyytyväinen ja joka päivä metsässä satoi tai paistoi. :Leveä hymy: 
Ranteet kipeytyi pikkuhiljaa pahaksi, syyt löytyi liian leveästä ohjaustangosta. Pakko myöntää itelle, käsivarret on rimpulat ja olkapäät kapoiset 49 cm. Whiten tankoa piti lyhentää 66 senttiseksi ja ranteet kiitti... on hyvä ny.

Eilen lauantaina laitoin sähköpostia xxl huoltoon Tampereelle, vastaus tuli heti tänä aamuna. Nopeeta palvelua!
Takavaihtajan korvake sai kipeetä, joten kyselin uutta tilalle.
Eiliseltä ajelulta video jolla tuskailen ko. syystä hyppivien ketjujen kanssa.
Eikä toi lyhennetty ohjaustanko haittaa mitenkään ajotuntumaa, päinvastoin!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbTuQdR8aa0

----------


## mla

Itse odottelen edelleen, http://ride-air.com/ tämän projektin realisoitumista. Olisi näppärä kun vain valmistuisi. Silloin kun sen tilasin niin se taisi olla maaliskuu kun luvattiin toimituksiin. No nyt on elokuu tähtäimessä ja veikkaan että sekin venyy.

Tilasin tuon juuri sitä varten, että saisi läskillä ajella pienillä paineilla metsässä ja kun tulee kadulle niin voi lisätä paineita ilman pitkää pumppaussessiota.
Mutta toimisihan tuo matkalla pumppunakin  :Vink:

----------


## lehtijussi

Porasin sen nelimillisen vedenpoistoreijän 3 liten keskiöön, pääsivät ne sisäpuolella olleet pari vesitippaa poistumaan. Laakerit oli pintaruosteessa, rasvaa ei juuri nimeksikään... Puhdistuksella ja kunnon rasvauksella herkistyivät, joten mennään niillä vielä toistaiseksi.
Kävin R-techin pihalla pyörittelemässä Cuben Nutrail Pro;ta. Vaikka maastoon päässytkään, tuossakin jo huomasi että kaikilta osin Whiteä laadukkaampi... ja kevyempi...
Se on vain rahasta kiinni, harrastellaan sillä mihin on varaa. Whitelläkin pääsee kun ei nirsoile. :Leveä hymy: R-TechR-Tech

----------


## palikka

Paljonko painoa orkkis stongalla ja satulatolpalla kun olette näitä vaihdelleet?

----------


## tonza85

Ottaako muilla ketju kiinni etuvaihtajan häkkiin jos edessä on pienemmällä ja takana pienimmällä rattaalla,edessä isommalla ja takana isommalla?
Itellä ei aikasemmin ottanut kiinni mut tänään laskin alamäkeä ja ketju meni pikkasen jumin polkiessa edessä mutta palautu samantien ja sen jälkeen alko ketjut ottamaan edessä kiinni vaihtajan häkkiin.
Sain säätelemällä silleen toimimaan et jos edessä on pienellä niin ottaa vasta 8 vaihteella kiinni ja iso edessä niin ottaa vasta 1 kiinni etuhäkkiin ketju..
Kyseessä white 3 lite.

----------


## Jopo81

Ei kai noin rankkaa ristiinvaihtamista pitäis edes harrastaa

----------


## macci

3Liten stonga 278g ja tolppa 357g (varmaankin ilman heijastinta) 
Vakiogripit 108g

----------


## tonza85

> Ei kai noin rankkaa ristiinvaihtamista pitäis edes harrastaa



Välil tulee vahingossa harrastettua  :Irvistys: 
Siks asiaa kyselin ku aikasemmin ei kuulunu mitään ääntä  et onko sieltä vääntyny jokin osa.

----------


## hannurs

Etuvaihtajan häkki taipunut tai koko etuvaihtaja kääntynyt sijoillaan

----------


## tonza85

Joo oli kääntynyt vaihtaja vähäsen.
Mites toi kun siirtyy 1 eturattaalle nii eikös siinäkiin ole ketju aika vinossa joillain vaihteilla?

----------


## Jopo81

> Välil tulee vahingossa harrastettua 
> Siks asiaa kyselin ku aikasemmin ei kuulunu mitään ääntä  et onko sieltä vääntyny jokin osa.



Samaa kävi itelläkin välillä, mutta nytton helppoa kun ei oo vaihtajaa edessä enää

----------


## lehtijussi

Halvan läskin ominaisuus vai liian pitkät ketjut? Nippusiteillä suojatusta kohdasta kaikki maalit pois, nyt näyttää siltä että miltein koko takahaarukan matkalla lisääntyvää "ihottumaa"...

----------


## rantamies

Uskaltaako kukaan tunnustaa olleensa tahkolla whitella tänään? Ite bongasin ainakin 3 kpl 3 prota ja pari liteä  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Core

Ei vieläkään näy eikä kuulu XXL:n uusia Whitejä, tässähän käy kärsimättömäksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## itv

> Halvan läskin ominaisuus vai liian pitkät ketjut? Nippusiteillä suojatusta kohdasta kaikki maalit pois, nyt näyttää siltä että miltein koko takahaarukan matkalla lisääntyvää "ihottumaa"...



Ihan normaalia, tosin ei ehkä niin iso ongelma type2 / shadow plus -vaihtajalla joka pitää ketjua kireämmällä. Mutta suojatahan tuo toki kannattaa jos maalipinnan haluaa pitää hyvänä.

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Halvan läskin ominaisuus vai liian pitkät ketjut? Nippusiteillä suojatusta kohdasta kaikki maalit pois, nyt näyttää siltä että miltein koko takahaarukan matkalla lisääntyvää "ihottumaa"...



Ottaa etuvaihtajan ja toisen eturattaan pois ja laittaa sitä muodikasta korilla teippiä takahaarukkaan.
Mä tein sillain, kun isot pojatkin kuulemma tekee sillain ja olin tyytyväinen lopputulokseen.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> Ottaa etuvaihtajan ja toisen eturattaan pois



Ja vaihtaa sen jäljellejääneen 28:ksi tai 30:ksi niin ketjulinja nousee sen verran ettei niin helpolla hakkaa. Mut kitkalukollinen vaihtaja jeesais myös.

----------


## Vuti

Uudet mallit naapurimaan saitilla: http://whitebikes.no/sykler/white-4-fat-pro/

Huonompaan suuntaan mennyt ainakin Pro:n osalta, alumiinikeula?

----------


## rantamies

> Uudet mallit naapurimaan saitilla: http://whitebikes.no/sykler/white-4-fat-pro/
> 
> Huonompaan suuntaan mennyt ainakin Pro:n osalta, alumiinikeula?



Aluhaarukka, 4,8" rubberit. Muuten taitaa olla ihan sama.

----------


## hcf

Paremmat renkaat vissii. Kuvassa bulldozerit mutta specseissä 4.8 snow shoe.
Vieläkään ei oo saatu vissii tubeless ready vanteita.
Tyylikkäänä sentään on pysyny. Pientä sävy eroa

----------


## hannurs

Inteceptori edelleen sininen  :Irvistys:  Noh, saattaa harkita sitä halvinta versiota tarjouksesta hallitukselle jos hän haluaa kokeilla fättäilyä. Eikös sitä luukutettettu about 500e keväällä ?? Tosin liikkeissä vaan, mutta nyt kun täällä peräpohjolassakin on moinen liike niin mahdollista on  :Hymy:

----------


## minimake

Moikka.
Näyttää olevan suomessakin nyt ennakkomyynnissä...5-31.7  ja ennakkotilaajan etu -15% ...
Hinnat oli 899 1290 ja 1990€

----------


## Viltro

Oli juu ilmestynyt XXLn sivuille https://www.xxl.fi/pyoraily/polkupyo...tbike/c/100220 uudet mallit ennakkotilaukseen. 

Kuvat ja spektit ei ainakaan täsmää Prossa ja Interceptorissa kun löytyy etuvaihtajaa ja ainakin jälkimmäisessä eri vanteetki..

----------


## Blackborow

Interceptoristakin lähteneet Mulefutit kävelemään ja nyt vanteet samaa skeidaa kuin muissakin. Eipä oo kovin houkutteleva diili enää.

2Fat Pro edelleen paras diili koskaan Mulefutteineen ja muutenkin käypäisine osineen.

----------


## Aflakorppi

Tyypilliseen tapaan kuvat ja speksit ei tänäkään vuonna vastaa toisiaan. Mielenkiintoisena seikkana rungon sisäinen läpivienti takavaihtajan kaapelille. Muodossa vähän muhkumpaa, ja värit pysyneet aikalailla samoissa edellisvuoteen.

Osat ovat heikentyneet jonkin verran, mutta silti taitanee olla parasta vastinetta rahalle. Jos renkaina ovat tosiaan Bulldozerit, niin siinä lienee suurin parannus.

Mielenkiintoisena seikkana XXL.fin sivuilla Litestä seuraava tieto; Satulatolppa: Shimano Acera SL-M3000 ja kahdessa kalliimmassa mallissa Sram GX Trigger. Sikäli varsin eksoottiset vaihtoehdot  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JohnOrion

> Moikka.
> Näyttää olevan suomessakin nyt ennakkomyynnissä...5-31.7  ja ennakkotilaajan etu -15% ...
> Hinnat oli 899 1290 ja 1990€



XXL ei näköjään anna tilata noita ilmaiseksi liikkeeseen, kun nyt Ouluun olisi sellainen avattu. Lite kiinnostaisi, mutta kaipa tässä pitää ostaa liikkeestä, kun ko. pyörät tulevat alennukseen. Vai oliko ne XXL:n läskipyörien alennukset aina vain nettialeja?

----------


## hannurs

Saman huomasin että kuvat ei vastaa specsejä, kuka uskaltaa tilata? Tosin onhan niissä palautusoikeus jos ei vastaa odotusta. Mutta tämän nähtyäni taidan edelleen pitäytyä toisen valmistajan tuotteessa. Edellisvuoden Inteceptori oli se minkä olisin huolinut ja hilkulla oli etten tilannut sitä silloin keväällä  :Hymy:

----------


## mahead

Näitä tuli odoteltua ja varauduttua perumaan Verkkokauppa.comin Scoop Fatty. Taitaapa tilaus siellä kuitenkin säilyä, kun Whiteissä on edelleen se napa parempaa, mutta siihen se taitaa jäädä...? Muuten samantasoista tai huonompaa osaa (Lite & Pro), tai sitten kalliimpi (Interceptor). Tosin viimeisessäkin huonommat vanteet. Scoopin saisi nopeamminkin, tosin taitaa sekin vähän epävarmaa olla kun harva se päivä jokin runkokoko katoaa valikoimista tykkänään.

----------


## Core

Mikä on raadin arvio? Kannattaako n. 750€ plus rahti tosta litestä? Väri on hirveä mut ei oo tolla budjetilla paljoa vaihtoehtoja.

Vai kannattaisko ennemmin jahdata käytettyjä? Niitäkään ei taida paljoa muita ku Whitejä saada tohon hintaan..

----------


## solisti

Ihmeelliset on taas kyllä kuvat, ihan kuin Inteceptorin kuiturunko olisi kopioitu ja vedetty vaan eri väriseksi photoshopissa. Kai noista nyt edes realistisen mallin olisi voinut tehdä, jossa osat edes sinne päin. Kaikissa malleissa Mülefutit ,Bulldozerit ja xt:n etuvaihtajat jne.

Lähetetty minun SM-T325 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rantamies

> Ihmeelliset on taas kyllä kuvat, ihan kuin Inteceptorin kuiturunko olisi kopioitu ja vedetty vaan eri väriseksi photoshopissa. Kai noista nyt edes realistisen mallin olisi voinut tehdä, jossa osat edes sinne päin. Kaikissa malleissa Mülefutit ,Bulldozerit ja xt:n etuvaihtajat jne.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T325 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Just samaa ihmettelin. Kuviin ei varmaan paljoa kannata luottaa..

----------


## Aflakorppi

Olenko ainoa joka kiinnitti huomiota uusimman sukupolven läskipyörien kuviin. Aivan kuin tuo runko olisi mallinnettu tuohon, ja muut osat käsitelty kuvaan. Eli tuo runko mikä näkyy kuvissa ei ole "oikea" runko, vaan mallinnettu. Tuon huomaa mm. kun rattaiden välistä keskiöstä paistaa valkoinen, eikä rungon väri lainkaan. Rungosta puuttuu kaikki heijastukset esim.

Eli miltä rungon väri tarkalleen todellisuudessa näyttää siitä ei ole käsitystä niin kauan kunnes White toimittaa sellaiset tai kun joku pyörän omistaja on ottanut kuvan pyörästään.

----------


## jumbojussi

Interceptori tilauksessa. 1700€ on nimittäin melko passelia jo.

Saisivat kyllä päivittää kuvansa ja painokin ois kiva tietää.

----------


## Mokka

Huomasitteko tämän tekstin lasten fatbikessä: "HUOM. aikuisten 4Fat Comp ei ole ennakkomyynnissä". Onkohan comp liten ja pron väliin? 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aflakorppi

Mielenkiintoinen huomio, jos tuleekin vielä Comp-malli. 





> Huomasitteko tämän tekstin lasten fatbikessä: "HUOM. aikuisten 4Fat Comp ei ole ennakkomyynnissä". Onkohan comp liten ja pron väliin?

----------


## Pancho

Jos oikein ymmärsin niin tuo Comp malli on täsmälleen sama kuin tuo junnu-comppi mutta aikuisten rungolla. Eli Liten alapuolelle sijoittuu

----------


## rjrm

En saata käsittää miksi mulefut-kehistä on luovuttu.

----------


## Blackborow

> En saata käsittää miksi mulefut-kehistä on luovuttu.



No mikä tuossa on vaikea käsittää? Mulefut-kehä 70 euroa kappale. Tuollainen kiinalainen noname-kehä 15 euroa kappale.

Hinnat vedetty ihan hatusta.

----------


## mahead

> En saata käsittää miksi mulefut-kehistä on luovuttu.



Siellähän se kerrotaan ihan myyntisivulla: " - - Jalcon 90 mm:n vanteet ovat merkittäviä parannuksia edelliseen malliin verrattuna.".  :Vink:  

https://www.xxl.fi/white-4-fat-pro-l...121889_1_style


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxo

Uutena harrastajana yrittänyt tutkia eri vaihtoehtoja ja niin vain päädyin eilen tilaamaan tuon 4 pro:n. Tuosta alumiinikeulasta ajattelin, että päin vastoin hyvä, jos siihen saa kiinni telinettä ym. helpommin kuin hiilikuituiseen. Ihmettelen, kuinka huonojen tietojen varassa joutuu kuitenkin yli tonnin sijoittamaan. Nyt kyllä jännittää, teinkö tyhmän päätöksen. Pitäisköhän kuitenkin heti painaa paniikkiperuutusnappulaa vai jäädä odottamaan mitä tuleman pitää? Toivottavasti ei mennyt rahat hukkaan.

----------


## Thp

Jos kaduttaa niin myyt pois. Vuoden vanhat 3fätit tuntuvat menevän kaupaksi ovh:lla fillaritorin puolella.

----------


## TemMeke

Eikös XXL:ssä oo edelleen se 30pv kokeiluoikeus?

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Interceptori tilauksessa. 1700€ on nimittäin melko passelia jo.
> 
> Saisivat kyllä päivittää kuvansa ja painokin ois kiva tietää.



1700€ on aika kova hinta, kun Canyon myy tuota omaa läskiään noin kahteen kiloon alessa. Kuitenkin aivan eri tason komponentit.

----------


## Laerppi

Minkä kokoinen läski menee 167cm pituiselle, S- vai M-koko?

----------


## hannurs

Vastasivat fasessa että kuvat ovat mallikappaleista ennakkomyyntiä varten ja tekstikuvaus siis pitää paikkaansa.

----------


## solisti

^no näkeehän niistä kuvista suunnilleen värin  :Hymy: .

----------


## Blackborow

> Siellähän se kerrotaan ihan myyntisivulla: " - - Jalcon 90 mm:n vanteet ovat merkittäviä parannuksia edelliseen malliin verrattuna.".  
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-4-fat-pro-l...121889_1_style
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Voihan ne olla kun 3Prossa ei enää Mulefutteja ollut.

----------


## mahead

> Voihan ne olla kun 3Prossa ei enää Mulefutteja ollut.



No penteles, eipä näköjään ollutkaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jopoaja

> 1700€ on aika kova hinta, kun Canyon myy tuota omaa läskiään noin kahteen kiloon alessa. Kuitenkin aivan eri tason komponentit.



Noin kahteen kiloon? Canyonin halvin läski näyttää maksavan 2299€ (+32,95 postikuluja) eli 600€ enemmän kuin Whiten kuituläski. Lisäksi Canyonissa on mm. huonommat (2x10 vs 1x11) vaihteet ja halvemmat (4" vs 4.8" JJ) renkaat. Ja toki sillekin voi jonkun arvon laskea, että XXL:n pyöriin kuuluu ensihuolto ja kaksi kausihuoltoa hintaan, sekä mahdollisissa ongelmatapauksissa ongelmia voi selvitellä Suomessa sijaitsevassa liikkeessä. Ja kaiken lisäksi XXL pyörissä on 100 päivän palautusoikeus.

Itse olen ollut 3Fat Interceptoriin todella tyytyväinen, kyseessä on ajettavuudeltaan aivan loistava fillari varsinkin kun vaihtoi Jumbo Jimit alle. 4Fatissa JJ:t näyttää tulevan jo vakiona mukana eli ei tarvitse niihinkään sijoittaa erikseen.

----------


## Blackborow

3FAT Interceptorissa oli vielä kunnon vanteet. Tuossa uudessa samat halpikset kuin muissakin joten toimineeko tubeless enää ollenkaan. Kyllä 2 kiloa maksavassa pyörässä pitäisi olla tubeless-yhteensopivat vanteet...

----------


## rantamies

> 3FAT Interceptorissa oli vielä kunnon vanteet. Tuossa uudessa samat halpikset kuin muissakin joten toimineeko tubeless enää ollenkaan. Kyllä 2 kiloa maksavassa pyörässä pitäisi olla tubeless-yhteensopivat vanteet...



Ei varmaan mee paljoo mettään jos arvaa että kiekot on ~tällaiset:
https://www.xxl.fi/white-wheel-rear-...119810_1_style

----------


## Poy

> Noin kahteen kiloon? Canyonin halvin läski näyttää maksavan 2299€ (+32,95 postikuluja) eli 600€ enemmän kuin Whiten kuituläski. Lisäksi Canyonissa on mm. huonommat (2x10 vs 1x11) vaihteet ja halvemmat (4" vs 4.8" JJ) renkaat. Ja toki sillekin voi jonkun arvon laskea, että XXL:n pyöriin kuuluu ensihuolto ja kaksi kausihuoltoa hintaan, sekä mahdollisissa ongelmatapauksissa ongelmia voi selvitellä Suomessa sijaitsevassa liikkeessä. Ja kaiken lisäksi XXL pyörissä on 100 päivän palautusoikeus.



Lisäksi XXL:n pyörissä (ilman joustoa olevissa) elinikäinen takuu ja Canyonissa 6. Onko noilla sitten mitään väliä, niin enpä tiedä. En ole Interceptorilla tai Dudella ajanut, niin en ota kantaa kummassa muuten parempi runko (joka on tärkein seikka verrattaessa pyöriä).
Mulefuteilla kun kerran tehnyt tubeless muunnoksen, niin en minäkään enää ottaisi ei-tubeless vanteita.

----------


## JohnOrion

Jos vertaa neljännen sukupolven Pro:ta Liteen, niin onko Pro:ssa mitään, mistä aloittelijan kannattaisi maksaa tuo erotus. Eniten huolettaa vaihteiston kestävyys (otin nykyiseksi normipyöräksi sinkulan ihan vaan sen takia, että jokaisessa aiemmassa pyörässä, enimmäkseen n. 600-800 euron Nishikejä, vaihteisto on antanut jossain vaiheessa periksi), enkä mielelläni ei-niin-aktiivisena polkijana olisi maksamassa huoltokuluja. Onko Prossa jollain tavalla merkittävästi kestävämpi vaihteisto?

----------


## hcf

Kyllä ne halvat kestää. Kuha ei ihan halvinta marketti kuraa ole. 5v vanhat acerat arkipyöräs enkä ole ees kasetti pakkaa vaihtanu vielä. Ketjut pari kertaa.
Käyttömukavuus noissa on erit mitä 10x deoressa tai deore XT:ssä mitä mulla toisissa pyörissä ollu. Ne vaihtaa jouhevammin ja pysyy säädöissä paremmin.

Liten jarruista en löydä mitää kokemuksia joten ne saattaa olla kuraa. Pro:n jarrut on ok
Liten renkaat on näköjään korjattu 4.5" snow shoe:ksi. Pro:ssa 4.8" snow shoe XL joka lienee paljon parempi

----------


## jumbojussi

Kolmosinterceptori Dude Kasin kiekkosetillä painaisi Fillari-lehden mukaan 11.6kg ilman polkimia. Duden alennuksen jälkeenkin eroa 4 Interceptoriin jää n. 450€.
Jos ne Jalcot ei miellytä ni eiköhä neljäl sadal DT Swissit vielä tarjouksesta irtaudu.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Kolmosinterceptori Dude Kasin kiekkosetillä painaisi Fillari-lehden mukaan 11.6kg ilman polkimia. Duden alennuksen jälkeenkin eroa 4 Interceptoriin jää n. 450€.
> Jos ne Jalcot ei miellytä ni eiköhä neljäl sadal DT Swissit vielä tarjouksesta irtaudu.



Eiköhän ton Duden saa viikon päästä alesta 2kiloon...

Uskon Canyonin kuidun laadun olevan merkittävästi Whiten kuitua laadukkaampaa, lisäksi rungon painossa on varmasti eroa ja muissa ominaisuuksia. XXL:n takuuseen en kauheasti kyllä paukkuja laittaisi. Sitäpaitsi ton inceptorin saa 1500€ kunhan jaksaa oottaa alkusyksyyn ja ekaan -25% aleen. DT Swissin kiekkosetti on muuten 700€, eikä siitä ole paljon tarjouksia näkynyt.

----------


## Blackborow

> Eiköhän ton Duden saa viikon päästä alesta 2kiloon...



1999€. Tuollahan tuo sivuilla on.

----------


## misopa

Duden runko on yllättävän "painava". 1720g sakemannien mittauksessa. Muistan nähneeni jossain, että Farleyn alurunko oli samaa luokkaa painoltaan.

Mitä lie sitten tuon Interceptorin paino, liekö kukaan punninnut pelkkää runkoa?

----------


## Thp

> 1999€. Tuollahan tuo sivuilla on.



Minulle ei jostain syystä nuo alennukset näy. Yksi M-koon CF 8.0 outletissa ja sillä hintaa posteineen €2,189.56.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Whiten rungot ovat raskaan puolisia ja aika simppelisti tehtyjä eikä niissä ole kauheasti paneuduttu jäykkyyksiin tai mukavuusominaisuuksien hiomiseen kuten vaikka Cannärin Caad 12 alurungoissa. Hintalaatusuhteeltaan erinomaisia, mutta esim cyclo ja maantiepuolella merkittävästi painavampia kuin isojen merkkien vastaavat. Tietenkin osilla, varsinkin kiekoilla on iso merkitys kokonaispainoon, ja Whitella on tapana laittaa halvimmat mahdolliset kiekot, vaijerikylkiset renkaat ja FSA:n kampisetit. Canyonin tonnin maantiepyörä 8,1kg , Whiten tonnin maantiepyörä 9,5kg. Mitähän.... Tosin voisin hyvinkin ostaa tuollaisen viiden huntin lite läskin ihan vain kokeillakseni.

----------


## Poy

> Minulle ei jostain syystä nuo alennukset näy. Yksi M-koon CF 8.0 outletissa ja sillä hintaa posteineen €2,189.56.



"Säästät: 200€"
https://www.canyon.com/fi/specials/b.../sale/mtb.html

----------


## TemMeke

> Canyonin tonnin maantiepyörä 8,1kg , Whiten tonnin maantiepyörä 9,5kg. Mitähän....



Tiiä sitten liittyykö tää Whiten läskeihin enää mitenkään, mut mun Whiten tonnin maantiepyörä painaa 7.2kg. RR Killeri tarjoushinnalla.

Siitä oon samaa mieltä, että Whiten normihinnat on vähän kovia, tarjouksissa taas oikeinkin hyviä.

----------


## JohnOrion

> Kyllä ne halvat kestää. Kuha ei ihan halvinta marketti kuraa ole. 5v vanhat acerat arkipyöräs enkä ole ees kasetti pakkaa vaihtanu vielä. Ketjut pari kertaa.
> Käyttömukavuus noissa on erit mitä 10x deoressa tai deore XT:ssä mitä mulla toisissa pyörissä ollu. Ne vaihtaa jouhevammin ja pysyy säädöissä paremmin.
> 
> Liten jarruista en löydä mitää kokemuksia joten ne saattaa olla kuraa. Pro:n jarrut on ok
> Liten renkaat on näköjään korjattu 4.5" snow shoe:ksi. Pro:ssa 4.8" snow shoe XL joka lienee paljon parempi



Eli periaatteessa kestävyyden kannalta Lite ja Pro ovat aika lailla samalla viivalla, mutta Prossa olevat paremmat osat (jarrut, vaihteisto, renkaat) tekevät siitä hinta-laatusuhteltaan paremman pyörän kuin Lite aloittelijallekin? Vähän tässä mietin sitä, että kun -15% on aika hyvä tarjous ja mukaan tulee XXL:n kolmen vuoden huollot jne., niin pitäisiköhän sitä sitten ratketa siihen Pro:hon. Toisaalta en halua tehtä ylimitoitettua ostosta, kun tässä kuitenkin ensimmäistä läskipyörää ostan, enkä mikään aktiiviharrastaja tule olemaan.

----------


## harmis

> Eli periaatteessa kestävyyden kannalta Lite ja Pro ovat aika lailla samalla viivalla, mutta Prossa olevat paremmat osat (jarrut, vaihteisto, renkaat) tekevät siitä hinta-laatusuhteltaan paremman pyörän kuin Lite aloittelijallekin? Vähän tässä mietin sitä, että kun -15% on aika hyvä tarjous ja mukaan tulee XXL:n kolmen vuoden huollot jne., niin pitäisiköhän sitä sitten ratketa siihen Pro:hon. Toisaalta en halua tehtä ylimitoitettua ostosta, kun tässä kuitenkin ensimmäistä läskipyörää ostan, enkä mikään aktiiviharrastaja tule olemaan.



Eipä se kokeilu paljoa maksa. Nuo menee kuumille kiville fillaritorilla lähes ovh hintaan.

----------


## Pexxo

Ihan samoja asioita mietin ja kuten aiemmin todettua päädyin tilaamaan Pron. Mietin Interceptorin ja Pron väliä ja tulin siihen tulokseen, että Pro riittää aloittelijalle ja tuo toinen olisi ollut ylimitoitettu omiin tarpeisiini. Toisaalta tarkoitus virittää pyörästä retkimalli, joten siinä suhteessakin alumiinirunkoinen parempi. Liteä en edes harkinnut.

----------


## hcf

> Eli periaatteessa kestävyyden kannalta Lite ja Pro ovat aika lailla samalla viivalla.



Aika pitkälti se on siitä kiinni kuinka pitää pyörästä huolta. Jos ei pese paskoja pois ja vanhoilla rasvoilla ajelee tai ilman niin kyllä ne nopeasti syö voimansiirron.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Aika pitkälti se on siitä kiinni kuinka pitää pyörästä huolta. Jos ei pese paskoja pois ja vanhoilla rasvoilla ajelee tai ilman niin kyllä ne nopeasti syö voimansiirron.



Joo. Kunnollinen huolto on olennainen juttu.  Samoin on syytä seurata ketjujen kulumista ja kuluneet ketjut vaihtaa hyvissä ajoin.  Tietty ketjut maksaa, mutta vaihdon laiminlyönnin seurauksena pilattu vaikkapa Sramin 11-vaihteisen pakka kustantaa lähelle 250€ joten se vasta kallista on.

Jos edullista huoltoa ajattelee niin 8- ja 9-vaihteistot on aika hyviä tässä mielessä ja ihan toimiviahan nekin on.

----------


## Core

Mikäköhän syy tolle polkimien puutteelle on noissa Whiten uusissa ennakkotilattavissa?

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Mikäköhän syy tolle polkimien puutteelle on noissa Whiten uusissa ennakkotilattavissa?



Ei harrastepyörissä yleensä ikinä tule polkimia mukana. Osa ajaa avopolkimilla osa lukoilla. Lukkopolkimiakin on Shimanon SPD:tä, Crank Brothersin Eggbeateriä jne. Ei mitään järkeä laittaa polkimia joita kukaan ei käytä.

----------


## Aflakorppi

Missään kalliimman luokan pyörissä ei tule polkimia mukana.

Miksei? Useimmat haluavat ostaa itselleen mieluiset, tai käyttää vanhoja hyväksi havaittuja. Toisaalta jos polkimet tulisivat mukana se nostaisi pyörän hintaa, ja lisäksi sinulla olisi polkimet jotka eivät tyydytä vaatimuksiasi turhanpanttina.





> Mikäköhän syy tolle polkimien puutteelle on noissa Whiten uusissa ennakkotilattavissa?

----------


## rjrm

Kukaan ei edes yrittänyt kertoa, että xxl-pyörissä on norjalaiset kierteet eikä kukaan vielä valmista niihin sopivia polkimia. Olen pettynyt.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Kukaan ei edes yrittänyt kertoa, että xxl-pyörissä on norjalaiset kierteet eikä kukaan vielä valmista niihin sopivia polkimia. Olen pettynyt.



Oon kuullu että läskipyörä on tosi raskas ajaa....

----------


## Core

> Kukaan ei edes yrittänyt kertoa, että xxl-pyörissä on norjalaiset kierteet eikä kukaan vielä valmista niihin sopivia polkimia. Olen pettynyt.



Onko näin vai oliko tää joku trolli?  Xxl:n valikoimasta löytynee sopivat jos näin on?

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Onko näin vai oliko tää joku trolli?  Xxl:n valikoimasta löytynee sopivat jos näin on?



U serious  :Vink:

----------


## Core

> Kukaan ei edes yrittänyt kertoa, että xxl-pyörissä on norjalaiset kierteet eikä kukaan vielä valmista niihin sopivia polkimia. Olen pettynyt.







> U serious



On mun tsekkiläisessä kiväärissäkin epästandardit kierteet piipussa, suujarrun sai helpoiten ku teki ite.

Siksi piti varmistaa koska ei tollanen oo ollenkaan epätyypillistä, varsinkin kun Whitejäkin taidetaan myydä vaan xxln kautta. Mutta mennään trollilla  :Kieli pitkällä: 

EDIT: Ei voinu mitään, vahingossa tuli painettu tilausnappia ton uuden Liten kohdalla..

----------


## Tuurijuoppo

Humalapäissään tuli tilattua Pro ja parinkympin polkimet. Olisikohan sittenkin pitänyt ottaa se Verkkiksen Scoop, olisiko ollut laadukkaampi? Noh, nyt suosituksia tarakaksi ja lokareiksi. Tuolla fiilistelyketjussa on hienoja maastokuvia, mutta noinkin märissä maastoissa on kyllä varmasti kamppeet kurassa kun juuri yhdessäkään ei näy lokareita. Ehkä alle teini-ikäisistä  on hienoa, ettei ole lokareita, mutta järkisyyt kyllä puoltavat niitä. Ja oikeastaan joku ketjusuojakin saisi olla, ei sitä töihinkään viitsi mennä jos puvun lahkeet on rasvassa.

Ensi vuonna voisi sitten harkita sähköistämistä jos innostus jatkuu.

----------


## hcf

> Noh, nyt suosituksia tarakaksi ja lokareiksi. Tuolla fiilistelyketjussa on hienoja maastokuvia, mutta noinkin märissä maastoissa on kyllä varmasti kamppeet kurassa kun juuri yhdessäkään ei näy lokareita. Ehkä alle teini-ikäisistä  on hienoa, ettei ole lokareita, mutta järkisyyt kyllä puoltavat niitä. Ja oikeastaan joku ketjusuojakin saisi olla, ei sitä töihinkään viitsi mennä jos puvun lahkeet on rasvassa.



Noh ei isot lokarit ainakaan ole kovin pätevät tuolla maastossa rymistellessä ku rämisevät ja risuja tarttuu yms. Mulla on ainoastaan mucky nutzin fat face fender XL paikallaan että ei tuu kurat naamalle. Loskakeleillä on sit homma eri ja niille on sitte firstgear:in etu ja takalokasuoja

----------


## yannara

> Olisikohan sittenkin pitänyt ottaa se Verkkiksen Scoop, olisiko ollut laadukkaampi?



Tämä White Pro on jonkun verran parempi kuin Scoop, eli jos sulla ei ollut parista sadasta eurosta budjetti kiinni, niin teit oikean ratkaisun.

----------


## mahead

> Tämä White Pro on jonkun verran parempi kuin Scoop, eli jos sulla ei ollut parista sadasta eurosta budjetti kiinni, niin teit oikean ratkaisun.



Laitteletko vähän perusteita? Ittelle arpomisen jälkeen Scoop Fatty tulossa, mutta vielä ehtis vaihtaa...

Whitessa etuna yks eturatas, mutta nykyään aluhaarukka kuten Silverbackissakin. Qr-linkkujen puute lienee isoin Whiten etu? Kammet ilmeisesti huonommat, jarrut kans. Takavaihtaja ja vaihdevivut lienee aika samantasoista. Massat kohtalaisen lähellä toisiaan. Scoop Fattyssa selkeästi paremmat vanteet nykyään, ennen taisivat olla samaa tasoa.

Tämä siis lukemani perusteella 2016 Scoop vs. 2017 White Pro. Scooppien 2017 malleja odotellessa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rantamies

> Laitteletko vähän perusteita? Ittelle arpomisen jälkeen Scoop Fatty tulossa, mutta vielä ehtis vaihtaa...
> 
> Whitessa etuna yks eturatas, mutta nykyään aluhaarukka kuten Silverbackissakin. Qr-linkkujen puute lienee isoin Whiten etu? Kammet ilmeisesti huonommat, jarrut kans. Takavaihtaja ja vaihdevivut lienee aika samantasoista. Massat kohtalaisen lähellä toisiaan. Scoop Fattyssa selkeästi paremmat vanteet nykyään, ennen taisivat olla samaa tasoa.
> 
> Tämä siis lukemani perusteella 2016 Scoop vs. 2017 White Pro. Scooppien 2017 malleja odotellessa... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eikö interceptor ole ainoa missä on takana läpiakseli? Muissa QR...Ite en ainakaan noihin kuviin luota lainkaan.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Eikö interceptor ole ainoa missä on takana läpiakseli? Muissa QR...
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Niinpä taitavat olla, joten ei tuostakaan sitten ihan Whitelle saa pisteitä laskettua. Ja Scoopissa Bulldozerit. Lisäksi Scooppi on satasen halvempi kuin White ennakkotilaushinnalla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Sekin vielä 😁 ✌ 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Core

Mikäs se merkittävä ero noissa vanteissa on tubeless-readyn osalta?

----------


## Läskimasa

^ -17 mallin Whiten Jalcon vanteita ei oo tainnut kukaan vielä hypistellä, vaikka irtokiekkoja onkin jo kaupan. Kuvien perusteella ei ole Blizzerkkien (aidot tubeless-ready) veroiset tubelesointiin.

----------


## JPTH

Itse soittelin niistä pyöristä xxl,he selvittivät tehtaalta vanteet on kuulemma tubeless ready.Ja sanoivat että kuvat eivät pidä paikkaansa ei kuulemma ollut kunnon kuvia,ja myös tekniset tiedot oli kanssa puutteelisia.

----------


## rjrm

Niin... Tubeless ready voi tarkoittaa sitä että tarvitaan koko kylän miehet, nippu irtohihnoja, hyvää tahtoa ja juomaa ettå litkutus onnnistuu. Tai sitten on helpompi juttu.

----------


## Core

> Niin... Tubeless ready voi tarkoittaa sitä että tarvitaan koko kylän miehet, nippu irtohihnoja, hyvää tahtoa ja juomaa ettå litkutus onnnistuu. Tai sitten on helpompi juttu.



Mutta mikä se käytännön ero on? Miksi jotkut on helpompia kuin toiset?

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Hyllyn muoto tai oikeestaan koko vanteen profiili.

----------


## jopoaja

XXL:n huollossa maksaa tubeless-modaus muistaakseni kympin rengas (kysyin tuota sieltä joskus, vaikkakin päädyin vain vaihtamaan omaan fillariin kevyemmät sisurit ja JJ:t). 

Jos XXL väittää että vanne on tubeless-ready, fillarin voi viedä heidän omaan huoltoon tubeless-modaukseen jolloin he vastaavat työn jäljestä.

----------


## 0202601

Onko kukaan laittanat 3 Liteen On-Onen Carbon Fatty -haarukkaa? http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFAT/on-one-carbon-fatty-fork
Menee ilmeisesti vakion tilalle samalla alakooliadapterilla? Leveyskin taitaa olla sama 135 mm kuin vakiossa eli vanne sopii ilman muutoksia?

Offset kasvaa 45 mm -> 55 mm, mutta taitaa tehdä ohjauksesta kivikkojyskytykseen sopivamman.

----------


## yannara

Mulla kun lähti tuo avatarissa oleva oranssi Pro varkaiden mukana kävelee, niin nyt harmittaa että uuden Pro mallin väri ei ole niin cool kuin aikaisemmassa....

----------


## jopoaja

> Mulla kun lähti tuo avatarissa oleva oranssi Pro varkaiden mukana kävelee, niin nyt harmittaa että uuden Pro mallin väri ei ole niin cool kuin aikaisemmassa....



4Fatin markkinointikuvissahan on ainakin tuo edellisen vuoden 3Fat Pron runko, eli väri on identtinen. Vai onko jossain tuoreempia kuvia kuin XXL:n sivuilla?

----------


## rantamies

> 4Fatin markkinointikuvissahan on ainakin tuo edellisen vuoden 3Fat Pron runko, eli väri on identtinen. Vai onko jossain tuoreempia kuvia kuin XXL:n sivuilla?



Taitaa olla kyllä ennemmin viimevuotisen interceptorin runko Liten osilla. Värit vaan muutettu photarilla. Rohkenen epäillä ettei alurungoissa ole kaapelivedot rungon sisällä. Toivottavasti olen kuitenkin väärässä  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## eagle

Heittäiskö joku tähän 3Fat Pron:n vakiokampien pulttijaon? Tänks..

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TMo

^104BCD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Poy

Ilmeisesti kuvassa oleva Whiten vanne on sama kuin 4FAT PRo:ssa, Litessä ja Interceptorissa. Sain tuolla vanteella ja Jumbo Jim liteskinillä muunnettua tubeless:ksi. Ainakaan vielä ei ole ilmoja päästellyt tai litkua tihkunut kyljistä. Aluksi kokeilin laittaa gorilla teipillä, mutta oli jossain mennyt ruttuun, kun vanteen profiili ei ole aivan tasainen (toisin kuin mulefutissa).

----------


## Kibbe

Soveltuuko White proon L-koon runko miten hyvin pitemmälle (190+ cm) kaverille? Kokemuksia?

----------


## ytte07

^^ Onko poy toi vanne se mitä xxl on alkanut myymään? Juur sellasen pongasin niiden nettisivuilta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

> ^^ Onko poy toi vanne se mitä xxl on alkanut myymään? Juur sellasen pongasin niiden nettisivuilta.



Pitäisi olla sama vanne.

----------


## ytte07

Okei. Täytyypä miettiä hankintaa. Budi 90mm vanteella ei tosin taida mahtua 3 proon perään...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Sanokaas onko ajoasento liian kaukana ku tuntuu että perse valuu ajaessa eteenpäin aina tiettyyn kohtaan ja joutuu ajaessa takas siirtymään...
White 3 lite kyseessä ja satulan asennon olen tarkistanut ja säätänyt,tällä hetkellä on pikkasen etupuolelta korkeammalla.
Eli pitääkö ostaa lyhyempi strmmiä vai tanko jossa nousua noin 20mm.?

----------


## stumpe

Joo se orkkistanko oli suora, en ite saanu asentoa mieleiseksi. Riser tanko jossa ainakin 9 astetta backsweeppiä ja joku 45mm stemmi tilalle. Pitäis helpottaa.

----------


## mla

Olihan tuo minunkin Liten keskiönlaakerit paskana. Purin kammet pois ja odottelin veden valumista ulos tuolta keskiöstä tovin. Sen jälkeen kun koitti oikeaa laakeria niin lähellä jo etteivät jääneet käteen suoraan. Heilui niin mielettömästi.
Niin pyörällä on viimeksi ajettu sateessa huhtikuussa - vieläkin keskiö silti ui vedessä. Porasin reiän keskiön alareunaan jos vaikka toimisi vedenpoistossa.

SRAMin GXP:tä koitin laittaa tilalle, mutta vasen oli eri kokoinen sisähalkaisijaltaan. FAT versio tuo BB piti olla ja oikea oli oikean kokoinen, mutta vasen pienempi. Pitää tutkia onko tuossa joku irtoava 'holkki' vielä. Mutta kun oli kiire saada pyörä kasaan niin en ehtinyt tutkia tuota enempää. Vasen laakeri sentään pysyi vielä kasassa, joten jätin sen vielä käyttöön rasvattuna. Pitää vaihtaa tuo vasen kun ehtii. Ihmetyttää vain sen eri koko.

----------


## yannara

> Sanokaas onko ajoasento liian kaukana ku tuntuu että perse valuu ajaessa eteenpäin aina tiettyyn kohtaan ja joutuu ajaessa takas siirtymään...
> White 3 lite kyseessä ja satulan asennon olen tarkistanut ja säätänyt,tällä hetkellä on pikkasen etupuolelta korkeammalla.
> Eli pitääkö ostaa lyhyempi strmmiä vai tanko jossa nousua noin 20mm.?



Noissa on orkkis-stemmit jo aika pieniä valmiiksi. Kokeile mieluumin säätää stemmin korkeutta ja vaihda ohjaustangon asentoa stemmiin nähden. Lisäksi voit siirtää satulaa eteen ja taakse. Minkä pituinen olet ja minkä koon olet ostanut?

----------


## elasto

> Olihan tuo minunkin Liten keskiönlaakerit paskana. Purin kammet pois ja odottelin veden valumista ulos tuolta keskiöstä tovin. Sen jälkeen kun koitti oikeaa laakeria niin lähellä jo etteivät jääneet käteen suoraan. Heilui niin mielettömästi.
> Niin pyörällä on viimeksi ajettu sateessa huhtikuussa - vieläkin keskiö silti ui vedessä. Porasin reiän keskiön alareunaan jos vaikka toimisi vedenpoistossa.
> 
> SRAMin GXP:tä koitin laittaa tilalle, mutta vasen oli eri kokoinen sisähalkaisijaltaan. FAT versio tuo BB piti olla ja oikea oli oikean kokoinen, mutta vasen pienempi. Pitää tutkia onko tuossa joku irtoava 'holkki' vielä. Mutta kun oli kiire saada pyörä kasaan niin en ehtinyt tutkia tuota enempää. Vasen laakeri sentään pysyi vielä kasassa, joten jätin sen vielä käyttöön rasvattuna. Pitää vaihtaa tuo vasen kun ehtii. Ihmetyttää vain sen eri koko.



Eikös Sramin GXP:ssä ole eri paksunen akseli kuin noissa Whiten Samoxin kammissa? Mulla ainakin sopi Shimanon laakeri eikä tarvitse edes olla mikään FAT-versio. Täällä yksityiskohtaisempi sepustus: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...38#post2559438

----------


## zipo

Sram gxp laakeri ei käy 24mm akselilla oleville kampiseteille.
Se Fat specific juttu on ainoastaan muovisen väliputken leveys joka muuttuu normi 68/70mm:stä fat keskiömuhvin leveysmittaan.
GPX:ssä tietysti Sram tyyliin keskiölaakerin sisähalkaisija  vetopuolella erikokoinen(kartiomalli akseli)niin ettei voi käyttää kuin toisella puolella (NDS )24mm akselille tarkoitettuja runsain määrin tarjolla olevia laakereita.

----------


## mla

Kävin myyjälle tuota ihmettelemässä ja myivät minulle väärän laakerin kuulemma. Siksi se ei sovi. Tilasivat oikean  :Hymy:

----------


## Sleikka

Vaimo haluaisi lenkki/duunimatkalle läskipyörän ja nuo uudet White 4 Fat Litet vaikuttavat tarkoitukseen sopivalle. XXL:n koko-opas näyttää jotain mielenkiintoista. Onko näissä S-koon runko 165cm sopiva?

----------


## minimake

Moikka.

Onko kenellekkään vielä selvinnyt mitä tuo uusin Inceptor mahtaa painaa?
Paljonko edeltäjä painoi?
Norjan sivuilla oli painon kohdalla tyhjää ja Ruotsin sivuilla ei uusia malleja edes ole.

----------


## tonza85

> Noissa on orkkis-stemmit jo aika pieniä valmiiksi. Kokeile mieluumin säätää stemmin korkeutta ja vaihda ohjaustangon asentoa stemmiin nähden. Lisäksi voit siirtää satulaa eteen ja taakse. Minkä pituinen olet ja minkä koon olet ostanut?



M koko löytyy ja pituutta 173cm about
Stemmin korkeu säädetty aivan ylös.

----------


## Poy

^^ Edeltäjä painoi 13,4kg speksien mukaan. Minun interceptor 3:n rungolla, 4:n vanteilla, lukkopolkimilla ja tubelessina painaa ~12,5kg.

4:ssa aika jyrkkä ohjauskulma:
HTA (head tube angle)    73
STA (seat tube angle)    63

----------


## lehtijussi

Lapaluun alla lihasjumi, ei enää kestänyt metsärynkytystä läskillä. Ohjaustangon kavennusta, laskua ja nostoa, ei apua. 
Vaihdoin 30 mm nousulla, 680 mm pitkän ohjaustangon niin nyt on hyvä. Helpompi ottaa iskut käsillä vastaan, ajoasentokaan ei ole vielä liian pysty... tykkään

Ei ollu kallis kokeilu https://www.bikester.fi/320732.html

.

----------


## Sarpale

> Vaimo haluaisi lenkki/duunimatkalle läskipyörän ja nuo uudet White 4 Fat Litet vaikuttavat tarkoitukseen sopivalle. XXL:n koko-opas näyttää jotain mielenkiintoista. Onko näissä S-koon runko 165cm sopiva?



Mulla on mittaa 163 cm, ja alla M-kokoinen White.

----------


## Blackborow

Kellään ylhäällä 2Fat Pron ohjainlaakerin tietoja?

----------


## Läskimasa

> Mulla on mittaa 163 cm, ja alla M-kokoinen White.



S olis sulle sopivampi.

----------


## Jopo81

> Mulla on mittaa 163 cm, ja alla M-kokoinen White.



Mulla S-koko. Pituutta 173. Lyhyehköt jalat vaan pakottaa pienempiin kokoihin

----------


## yannara

Siel olis nyt alet XXLssä, Pro 1097€, Lite 765€.

----------


## Swatsi

> Siel olis nyt alet XXLssä, Pro 1097€, Lite 765€.



Jep, veli tilas itellee sielt liten, kun innostui myös läskeilystä 😊

----------


## teemui

Mulla Fat 3 pro ja varovasti haaveillu Blutosta. Eikös sen pitäis sopia pyörään ja orkkis etunavan kans heittämällä? Toisaalta, aika paljon lukenu ongelmista Bluton kanssa, iskeeköhän mokoman kanssa kätensä sontaan... Laitoin Suntourin joustavan satulatolpan, se toimii niin mukavasti että alkoi kaivata etupäähänkin joustoa  :Leveä hymy: 

Kohtahan tässä on vuosi takana läskillä ja aika lailla tyytyväinen kamppeeseen edelleen.

----------


## Kibbe

Pro mallien ennakkomyynti näköjään loppunut.. Mitä mieltä olette kannattaako tilata nyt lite ennakkohintaan (765€) vai ostaa sitten Pro normaalihintaan (1290€)?

----------


## rjrm

Ottelet rauhassa seuraavaa alennusmyyntiä vaan.

----------


## Yeti

> Okei. Täytyypä miettiä hankintaa. Budi 90mm vanteella ei tosin taida mahtua 3 proon perään...
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Nyt kun on kesälomaa ehtii vihdoinkin kokeilla miten talvikiekot sopivat pyörään. Sain ne niin myöhään että paras talvi oli jo ohi, enkä viitsinyt asentaa niitä enää. Joka tapauksessa, Bud näytti mahtuvan 3 Proon takahaarukkaan 100 mm Clownshoe-vanteella. Rengas oli ollut vuorokauden 1,5 baarin paineella asennettuna ennen kuin kokeilin. Pienin etäisyys takahaarukkaan oli 7-8 mm, mikä pitäisi riittää ainakin talvikäyttöön. Kiekot ovat Turun Foxcompin Tommin rakentamat, joten ne eivät notku. Tilanne toki muuttuu jos rengas vielä paljon kasvaa. En kyllä vielä tiedä jos haluan Budin taakse, kun siinä on niin karkea kuvio, mutta talvella se ehkä olisi ok jos se muuten toimii lumessa. Edessä oli tilaa ehkä 13 mm, joten se ei ainakaan voi olla ongelma.

----------


## TjRx

Lähetetty minun MotoG3 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Tossa budi orkkis vanteella. Sisurina myös orkkis norsukortsu. n. 0.6 bar. Toiselle puolella karvat mun mielestä hipoo runkoo. Liekö kiinan pojan runko hieman keno. Ite oon kyllä tykänny budista takana. Vieläkin enemmän korostunut se että ennemmin loppuu usko/jalat ku takarenkaasta ominaisuudet.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Mites on porukoilla kestäny nuo tubeless modit noissa white 3 vanteilla jos vaan on saannu renkaan nousemaan vanteelle?

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Mites on porukoilla kestäny nuo tubeless modit noissa white 3 vanteilla jos vaan on saannu renkaan nousemaan vanteelle?



Mulla ghettotubeless palvellut ilman ongelmia.
Ja jalkapumpulla nousi asennusvaiheessa, kun oli telttapatjan siivu sen halkaistun sisurin alla.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

> Mulla ghettotubeless palvellut ilman ongelmia.
> Ja jalkapumpulla nousi asennusvaiheessa, kun oli telttapatjan siivu sen halkaistun sisurin alla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mä kokeilin tota metodia niin sain nousemaaan vanteelle ja pystyin ajamaan mut en muista miks piti rengas ottaa irti nii eipä enää noussu rengas vanteelle enää ku telttapatja oli painunu kasaan..

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Mä kokeilin tota metodia niin sain nousemaaan vanteelle ja pystyin ajamaan mut en muista miks piti rengas ottaa irti nii eipä enää noussu rengas vanteelle enää ku telttapatja oli painunu kasaan..



Juu sen telttapatjasiivun joutuu vaihtamaan uuteen jos ottaa renkaan pois

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

> Juu sen telttapatjasiivun joutuu vaihtamaan uuteen jos ottaa renkaan pois
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Millasia paineta oot alhasimmillaan pitäny?

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Millasia paineta oot alhasimmillaan pitäny?



0,4 bar edessä Big fat larryssä.
Takana 0,5 snowshoessa

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## velomax

Terve
Mites tuosta 3 litestä saa noi keskiölaakerit irti?
Olen purkanut kammet pois ja nuo laakerien suojakupit, näyttäisi olevan suljettulaakeri.
Yritin irroittaa pienellä meisselillä vipuamalla, mutta ei lähtenyt.
Toisen puolen laakerissa tuntuu jonkinlaista pykälää.
kammet kiristettynä tuntuu eri suuntaan kammista nitkuttaessa pieni välys.
Kammet pyörii muutaman kierroksen ketju paikallaan ja ilman ketjua vielä enemmän.
Onko tuo vasemman kammen päätypultti kiristettävä miten tiukalle/löysälle?
Vasemman kammen ja laakeriasetelman välinen spaceri pyörii sormin siellä välissä.

Toinen juttu, että mahtuuko jumbo jim 4.8" pyörimään tossa 3 litessä edessä ja takana?
Miten jää väliä renkaan ja chainstayn väliin?

----------


## Garymies

Itse sain laakerit irti erikokoisilla talttapäämeisseleillä vääntelemällä. Taisin aluksi lyödäkin vasaralla ja meisselillä vanhaa laakeria ulospäin työpöydän päällä, että sain sen liikkeelle. Helpommalla kyllä pääsee, jos vaihtaa suosiolla vaikka Shimanon tai Racefacen keskiön.

Kammen päätypultti kiristetään siten, että kammet pyörivät kevyesti, mutta ei jää välystä sivusuunnassa. Sen jälkeen ne kaksi varsinaista kammen pulttia kunnolla kiinni.

----------


## jumbojussi

Whitebikes.no/com sivuilla Interceptorin kuvat päivittyneet. Toivottavast se paino vanteen kyljessä ei ole pelkän kehän.
Kokonaismassaa viittineet vieläkään ilmoittaa.

----------


## Core

> Whitebikes.no/com sivuilla Interceptorin kuvat päivittyneet. Toivottavast se paino vanteen kyljessä ei ole pelkän kehän.
> Kokonaismassaa viittineet vieläkään ilmoittaa.





Noi Compin värit on kyllä ihan sairaan hienot nyt päivitetyissä kuvissa. Ei voi mitään vaikka osat onkin Liteä paskemmat, ei tota väritystä voi skipata  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

> Noi Compin värit on kyllä ihan sairaan hienot nyt päivitetyissä kuvissa. Ei voi mitään vaikka osat onkin Liteä paskemmat, ei tota väritystä voi skipata



Tarkotus on siis cruisailla kylillä ja esitellä hienonväristä comppia?  :Hymy: 
Kyllähän se pyörän valinnassa pitäs mennän niin että specsit ensin ja jos useampi vaihtoehto jää niin otetaan se paremman värinen

----------


## jumbojussi

Kyselin ja vastattiin:

13,3 kg		4 Fat Interceptor
14,9 kg		White 4 Fat Pro
15,5 kg		White 4 Fat Lite
15,9 kg		White 4 Fat Comp
15,5 kg         White 4 Fat Comp Jr 24"

----------


## Core

> Tarkotus on siis cruisailla kylillä ja esitellä hienonväristä comppia? 
> Kyllähän se pyörän valinnassa pitäs mennän niin että specsit ensin ja jos useampi vaihtoehto jää niin otetaan se paremman värinen



Ei ihan noinkaan, mutta kyllä tän hintasissa ostoksissa hieman jo painaa esteettisyyskin. 


Kiitokset jumbolle noista painoista. Renkaan eri osista saa varmaan helpoiten noista pudotettua? Tubelessilla, kevyemmällä vanteella ja/tai kumilla?

----------


## Läskimasa

> Noi Compin värit on kyllä ihan sairaan hienot nyt päivitetyissä kuvissa. Ei voi mitään vaikka osat onkin Liteä paskemmat, ei tota väritystä voi skipata



Mattaharmaa ja sairaan hieno? 😳 No, makuasioista ei kannata kiistellä. Omaan silmään toi mattaoranssi selkeesti kiinnostavin.

----------


## hcf

> Ei ihan noinkaan, mutta kyllä tän hintasissa ostoksissa hieman jo painaa esteettisyyskin. 
> 
> 
> Kiitokset jumbolle noista painoista. Renkaan eri osista saa varmaan helpoiten noista pudotettua? Tubelessilla, kevyemmällä vanteella ja/tai kumilla?



Compissa ainaki se teräshaarukka nostaa sen painon isommaksi ku muissa. Vanteet ei ole tubelessia varten. Saa toki kikkailemalla. Kevyemmät sisurit varmaan järkevin vaihtoehto ja JJ lite skinit
Haarukan ku vaihtaa hiilikuituun nii lähtee varmaan painoa kivasti. Tosin pitäs varmaan vaihtaa napaki sitte läpiakselilla olevaan

----------


## jumbojussi

Ikävästi kalleimmassa (parhaimmassa) mallissa epämiellyttävin väri, voi näitä länsimaisen murheita.

Kiekkosetti vaihtoon jos kevennystä tahtoo ja vielä hauskasti pyörivistä massoista, toista kiloa lähtis ainakin kolmosen tapauksessa ilman toblessiakin.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Haarukan ku vaihtaa hiilikuituun nii lähtee varmaan painoa kivasti. Tosin pitäs varmaan vaihtaa napaki sitte läpiakselilla olevaan



Xxlssä on adaptereita 150 mm navalle näihin malleihin.

----------


## jopoaja

> Ikävästi kalleimmassa (parhaimmassa) mallissa epämiellyttävin väri, voi näitä länsimaisen murheita.
> 
> Kiekkosetti vaihtoon jos kevennystä tahtoo ja vielä hauskasti pyörivistä massoista, toista kiloa lähtis ainakin kolmosen tapauksessa ilman toblessiakin.



Olen ehkä hiukan puolueellinen kommentoimaan kun omistan tuollaisen interceptorin, mutta kyllä minusta tuo XXL:n kallein fatbike on varsinkin livenä nähtynä myös ulkonäöltään niistä selkeästi paras. Hiilikuiturungon ansiosta muotoilu on siinä hieman erilainen (parempi) kuin noissa alurunkoisissa. Ite tosin tykkään myös väristä.  :Hymy: 

Interceptor Kolmosesta ei muuten tarvitse vaihtaa kiekkoja (Mulefut) saadakseen painoa pois, vaan pelkkä renkaiden vaihto 4" JJ:hin vaikutti siten että oman 3Fat Interceptorin paino oli mitattaessa 11,9kg. Ihan hyvä tulos mielestäni ja rullaa todella mukavasti.

----------


## jumbojussi

> Olen ehkä hiukan puolueellinen kommentoimaan kun  omistan tuollaisen interceptorin, mutta kyllä minusta tuo XXL:n kallein  fatbike on varsinkin livenä nähtynä myös ulkonäöltään niistä selkeästi  paras. Hiilikuiturungon ansiosta muotoilu on siinä hieman erilainen  (parempi) kuin noissa alurunkoisissa. Ite tosin tykkään myös väristä. 
> 
> Interceptor Kolmosesta ei muuten tarvitse vaihtaa kiekkoja (Mulefut)  saadakseen painoa pois, vaan pelkkä renkaiden vaihto 4" JJ:hin vaikutti  siten että oman 3Fat Interceptorin paino oli mitattaessa 11,9kg. Ihan  hyvä tulos mielestäni ja rullaa todella mukavasti.



En oo luonnossa nähny mutta kun on jo saman sävyinen Mierda-krossari. :P

Siis 1.5kg lähti pelkkien renkaiden vaihdolla vai?

----------


## Core

Nyt meni oman liten ennakkotilauksen peruutus läpi, voi siis olla että voi ilmestyä vielä yksi lite nettiin myyntiin, jos joku jäi ilman

----------


## jopoaja

> Siis 1.5kg lähti pelkkien renkaiden vaihdolla vai?



Renkaiden ja sisureiden vaihdolla. En mitannut painoa alkuperäisillä renkailla, mutta XXL:n huollon mittarin mukaan pyörä painoi 11,9kg sen jälkeen kun siihen vaihdettiin JumboJim 4" Liteskinit ja Schwalben 13J sisurit aiempien renkaiden ja sisärenkaiden tilalle (alunperin pyörässä oli 4.5 Snowshoet ja jotkut raskaan tuntuiset noname-sisurit).

----------


## Core

Mitäs sisureita jengi sitten suosittelisi, mitkä olisi viel jotakuinkin hyvät/kestävät/laadukkaat, mutta kuitenkin perus marketti-no-namea kevyemmät? Schwalben 13J nyt ainakin tuossa ylempänä jo tulikin.

 Minkä verran läskikoossa on sisureissa eroa? Tarkoitan, että meneekö 4" ja 5" väliin käytännössä samat sisurit? Ihan normipyörien sisureita ei sentään taideta kovin usein läskiin laittaa, joten kai noissa vähän on kokoeroja?

Joitain pikaisella googletuksella löytyi, mutta kaikista ei sitten ollut mainittu painoja eikä tiedä muutenkaan että mihin päähän hyvä-huono-skaalaa sijoittautuvat.

----------


## jumbojussi

> Renkaiden ja sisureiden vaihdolla. En mitannut painoa alkuperäisillä renkailla, mutta XXL:n huollon mittarin mukaan pyörä painoi 11,9kg sen jälkeen kun siihen vaihdettiin JumboJim 4" Liteskinit ja Schwalben 13J sisurit aiempien renkaiden ja sisärenkaiden tilalle (alunperin pyörässä oli 4.5 Snowshoet ja jotkut raskaan tuntuiset noname-sisurit).



No huhhui, ompas raju ero gummien massoissa.

Onkohan paksukaisiin lateksisisureita?

----------


## Terwis

Oma interceptor litkutetuilla 4" jumbojimeillä ja pienemmillä jarrulevyillä 11,65kg

----------


## mahead

> Mitäs sisureita jengi sitten suosittelisi, mitkä olisi viel jotakuinkin hyvät/kestävät/laadukkaat, mutta kuitenkin perus marketti-no-namea kevyemmät? Schwalben 13J nyt ainakin tuossa ylempänä jo tulikin.



Joku jossain suositteli tämmöisiä, joten tilasin ittelleni parin: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/m.../rp-prod128891. Painoa 390 g/sisus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jumbojussi

> Oma interceptor litkutetuilla 4" jumbojimeillä ja pienemmillä jarrulevyillä 11,65kg



Muutenko vakio?

----------


## Terwis

Tupet vaihdoin lizard skineihin.
Satula vaihtui oman berberin mukaiseen joka on painavempi kuin vakio, toppa on vaihtunut joustavampaan Syntacen 27,2 tolppaan ja paino on simmin kanssa sama kuin vakiossa.
Vaihdevipu vaihtui XX1:n kun oli hyllyssä ja siinä saa säädettyä vivun asentoa. Ei montaa grammaa säästy
Kumpikin levy on 160mm. Edestä lähti ne adapterit

Jumbojimit painoi 1,02kg ja 1,01kg toisen vannenauhan heitin pois ja laitoin kaksi kierrosta ohutta pakkausteippiä päälle.
Litkua on vajaa desi kummassakin renkaassa.
Vakiokumit oli jotain 1,4kg kipale, sisuri 600g kappale ja vannenauhat jotain.

Puolen vuoden aikana on kilometrejä tullut paljon. Heinäkuussa reilu 1000km
Todella mukava pyörä kaikin puolin. 

Jos jotain huonoa haluaa hakea niin etunapa vituttaa kun akselia ei tahdo saada paikalleen kun se navan sisällä oleva holkki tippuu paikaltaan.

----------


## Poy

> Kiekkosetti vaihtoon jos kevennystä tahtoo ja vielä hauskasti pyörivistä massoista, toista kiloa lähtis ainakin kolmosen tapauksessa ilman toblessiakin.



Tottakai leveämpi vanne voi olla vähän painavampi, mutta jos talvella aikoo polkea lumessa, niin leveämmästä renkaasta on taas hyötyä. Whiten 90mm vanteella Jumbo Jim 4.8" renkaalla leveys 114mm. Painoa vanne + vannenauha + tyhjiöpussi + tubeless nesteet + rengas + jarrulevy 2,9kg. Onko tuo nyt paha sitten?

----------


## jumbojussi

Ootko mitannu pelkän etu/takavanteen massan ilman renkaita? XXL:n myymä vanne näyttää olevan sama kuin uusimmissa fätsykäisissä.

----------


## Poy

^Eipä tullut punnittua ja eikä viitsi nyt repiä renkaita pois.

----------


## jumbojussi

Oliko miten helppoa/hankalaa tupelessoida?

----------


## Poy

> Oliko miten helppoa/hankalaa tupelessoida?



Elämäni toinen tubeless muunnos ja mielestäni oli kohtuu helppo. Eka renkaan kanssa meni jokunen tunti yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta, mutta toinen meni aika nopeasti/helposti kun tiesi miten teki. Voi toki jollain toisella renkaalla olla vaikeampaa.
Laitoin yhden vannennauhan ja tyhjiöpussin vanteelle. Sisurilla laitoin ensin reilu barin. Sitten ilmat pois ja toinen kylki auki (itse asiassa toinen lähtee hyllyltä itsestään sisurilla kun päästää kaikki ilmat pois). Sisuri pois, tubeles venttiili tilalle ja rengas paikalleen toisesta kyljestä. Seuraavaksi vedin käsillä kyljistä niin että rengas menee melkein kaikista kohdista hyllylle (pieni aukko jää pakostakin), ilman tätä en saanut ilmaa renkaaseen. Sencon pikku kompuralla reilu baari painetta, silmämääräisesti mistään ei vuotanut. Ilmat pois ja venttiilin sielu irti. Molemmat kyljet pysyivät tässä vaiheessa kiinni vanteessa. Litkut sisään (litkut olisi voinut myös laittaa avonaisesta renkaasta kun otti sisurin pois). Lopuksi reilusti ilmaa renkaaseen, muut tubeless kikat ja ylimääräiset tyhjiöpussi reunat pois. Ei ole mistään tullut tubeless nesteitä tai ilmoja ulos.

----------


## Smigi

Ehtoota Walkoilijat!
Olisin erittäin kiitollinen jos joku voisi vinkata/linkata hinta/laatusuhteeltaan järkevän takanavan, joka sopisi 3fat prohon. Mulle on tulossa takuuseen uus vapaaratas kyseiseen pyörään. Alusta asti vapari on "lyönyt yli" muutaman kerran lenkin aikana. Ensin luulin että ketju hyppää välillä hampaan eteenpäin mutta myöhemmin syylliseksi osoittautui vapari. Pari kertaa olen hionut littiin painuneet (liian pehmeästä materiaalista tehdyt) vaparin kynnet takaisin teräviksi mutta myös kynsien aukot alumiinirungossa ovat painuneet soikeiksi. Nyt äsken lenkillä (tietenkin kauimmaisessa pisteessä) vapari antautui totaalisesti. Takuuseen tulossa siis uusi mutta jos se on täsmälleen samanlainen (ja mahdollisesti navassa oleva hammastus on myös vaurioitunut) niin harkitsen kyllä navan vaihtamista jolloin saisi paikoilleen myös kestävämmän vaparin. Toki otan myös vastaan vinkkejä kestävämmistä (teräksisistä) vapareista, jos joku on jonkun Walkoon suoraan sopivan jostain löytänyt...

----------


## jumbojussi

> Elämäni toinen tubeless muunnos ja mielestäni oli kohtuu helppo. Eka renkaan kanssa meni jokunen tunti yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta, mutta toinen meni aika nopeasti/helposti kun tiesi miten teki. Voi toki jollain toisella renkaalla olla vaikeampaa.
> Laitoin yhden vannennauhan ja tyhjiöpussin vanteelle. Sisurilla laitoin ensin reilu barin. Sitten ilmat pois ja toinen kylki auki (itse asiassa toinen lähtee hyllyltä itsestään sisurilla kun päästää kaikki ilmat pois). Sisuri pois, tubeles venttiili tilalle ja rengas paikalleen toisesta kyljestä. Seuraavaksi vedin käsillä kyljistä niin että rengas menee melkein kaikista kohdista hyllylle (pieni aukko jää pakostakin), ilman tätä en saanut ilmaa renkaaseen. Sencon pikku kompuralla reilu baari painetta, silmämääräisesti mistään ei vuotanut. Ilmat pois ja venttiilin sielu irti. Molemmat kyljet pysyivät tässä vaiheessa kiinni vanteessa. Litkut sisään (litkut olisi voinut myös laittaa avonaisesta renkaasta kun otti sisurin pois). Lopuksi reilusti ilmaa renkaaseen, muut tubeless kikat ja ylimääräiset tyhjiöpussi reunat pois. Ei ole mistään tullut tubeless nesteitä tai ilmoja ulos.



Melkosta paskartelua mutta onko se todella niin paremman tuntuinen ilman sisuria?

----------


## Sand

Edit: väärä topic

----------


## Mika K

> Melkosta paskartelua mutta onko se todella niin paremman tuntuinen ilman sisuria?



On se, vaikka en itsekään ihan tuota vaivan määrää jaksa ymmärtää  :Hymy:

----------


## Kipe

Polkiessa kuuluu naksahdus kun kammet on tietyssä asennossa (oikea kampi ylhäällä), kuuluuko tuo nyt keskiölaakerista vai mistä? Naksahtaa kerran kierroksen aikana siis. Naksahdus kuuluu vaikka vetoa keventää.

Pyöränä WhiteLite3

----------


## itv

> Polkiessa kuuluu naksahdus kun kammet on tietyssä asennossa (oikea kampi ylhäällä), kuuluuko tuo nyt keskiölaakerista vai mistä? Naksahtaa kerran kierroksen aikana siis. Naksahdus kuuluu vaikka vetoa keventää.



Kampi osuu etuvaihtajan vaijeriin?

----------


## TMo

Keskiölaakeri tai sitten voi olla myös poljin, tai jopa satula. Poissulje ensin satula (polkemalla seisten) ja polkimet (polkien yhdellä jalalla) ja jos ääni vielä kuuluu niin todennäköisesti se ois sit laakerihommia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kipe

> Keskiölaakeri tai sitten voi olla myös poljin, tai jopa satula. Poissulje ensin satula (polkemalla seisten) ja polkimet (polkien yhdellä jalalla) ja jos ääni vielä kuuluu niin todennäköisesti se ois sit laakerihommia. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pitääpä kokeilla, epäilen keskiölaakeria. Noita menee kuin leipää, saako tuohon mistään kestävämpää?

----------


## jumbojussi

> On se, vaikka en itsekään ihan tuota vaivan määrää jaksa ymmärtää



Pääasia että pysyy ilmat! Täytyypä yrittää koklata joskus kunhan Torjuntahävittäjä kotiutuu.

----------


## tonza85

Miten iso takapakka tohon white 3 lite mahtuu nythän on 9 pakka ja mikä pakka on järkevin päivittää ton alkp.tialle?

----------


## yannara

> Miten iso takapakka tohon white 3 lite mahtuu nythän on 9 pakka ja mikä pakka on järkevin päivittää ton alkp.tialle?



Onko rungoissa muuten niin eroa, että siihen ei menisi 11-lehtinen akseli/haarukka leveys suhteen? Veikkaisin että enemmän siinä tulee, että joudut vipu vaihtimet enemmin vaihtaa...

----------


## Nicco

> Miten iso takapakka tohon white 3 lite mahtuu nythän on 9 pakka ja mikä pakka on järkevin päivittää ton alkp.tialle?



9, 10 ja 11 lehtiset menee samaan vapaarattaaseen eli leveyden muutos vain millejä. Halvinta on päivittää tilalle uusi 9 lehtinen ja jos haluat kevyemmän poljettavan tai 1x9 voimansiirtoa niin 36-12 pakka voisi olla vaihtoehto. Jos haluat 10 tai 11 pykäläisen pakan niin joudut päivittämään myös vivun ja takavaihtajan.

----------


## velomax

Osaako joku kertoa, miksi nuo veerubber snowshoe 4.5" kumit ei asetu vanteelle millään ilveellä?
Takakumi  pompottaa nopeammin ajettaessa. Takana surlyn kevennyssisuri. Onko  noissa sisureissa ollut ongelmia renkaan asettumisessa vanteille?
Vaikuttaako tuo sitten, että noissa 3 liteissä on niin väljät kehät?
Tarkoitus hankkia jumbo jimit noiden veerubberien tilalle, kumpi olisi parempi 4.0" vai 4.8"

----------


## Smigi

Laita sisäkumin pintaan reilusti talkkia ja sitten ylipainetta (1,5-2 bar) niin kyllä rengas asettuu. Toki sisurissa voi olla venttiilin kohta ohuempi niin jää siitä kasaan. Itse käytin joskus Onzan 2,5" tarkoitettua sisuria ja se oli ainakin tasapaksu. Jumbo Jimeistä on kokemusta muutaman kuukauden ajoista 4,8" liteskineillä. Erinomaiset! Koko on tietysti makuasia mutta 4,8" JJ verrattuna Veetyreihin: selfsteering katosi ja rullaavuus parani kaikilla alustoilla.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Takakumi  pompottaa nopeammin ajettaessa. Takana surlyn kevennyssisuri. Onko  noissa sisureissa ollut ongelmia renkaan asettumisessa vanteille?



Kevennyssisuri eli joku max. 2.5":lle tarkoitettu? Jos näin niin todnäk just kuten yllä sanottu, ei vaan pullistu venttiilin kohdalta tarpeeks. Ei oo ulkokumin eikä vanteen vika, väärä sisuri.

----------


## Makejer

Moi,

Bongasin täältä foorumilta joku aikaa sitten et oli laitettu jousitettu satulantolppa läskiin mut en löydä enää kyseistä linkkiä. Mikä tolppa oli kyseessä ja onko toiminut hyvin ja miten iso hyöty hintaan/vaivaan nähden?

----------


## Akii

Canecreek Thudbuster ST:tä ovat kehuneet.

http://www.canecreek.com/products/seatposts

----------


## TuriMaas

> 9, 10 ja 11 lehtiset menee samaan vapaarattaaseen eli leveyden muutos vain millejä. Halvinta on päivittää tilalle uusi 9 lehtinen ja jos haluat kevyemmän poljettavan tai 1x9 voimansiirtoa niin 36-12 pakka voisi olla vaihtoehto. Jos haluat 10 tai 11 pykäläisen pakan niin joudut päivittämään myös vivun ja takavaihtajan.



Hyvin kiteytetty. Itse vaihdatin Liteen tänään 10-pakan ja 32:sen eturattaan. Takavaihtaja ja vipu samalla. Ja ketju piti päivittää sen huonon kunnon takia. 

Maastotestin jälkeen voin sanoa, että erinomainen päivitys.

----------


## teemui

> Moi,
> 
> Bongasin täältä foorumilta joku aikaa sitten et oli laitettu jousitettu satulantolppa läskiin mut en löydä enää kyseistä linkkiä. Mikä tolppa oli kyseessä ja onko toiminut hyvin ja miten iso hyöty hintaan/vaivaan nähden?



Laitoin SR Suntour SP12-NCX tolpan. Mun mielestä toimii ihan mallikkaasti, pehmentää kulkua muttei minusta ole haitannut menoa polkiessa tms. Ero Thudbusteriin on että tässä on satulatolpan sisällä jousi, jonka esijännitystä voi säätää. Löytyy myös eri painoisille kuskeille jäykempiä/löysempiä jousia. Thudbusterissa elastomeeripala joita on eri jäykkyyksillä. Muuten näissä on samanlainen toimintaperiaate. Ja tietty hinta oli syy miksi tämä raski ottaa kokeiluun, Suntour oli vaan ~55€  Bike-Discountissa.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Ilmeisen toimiva tuokin, painaa vaan n. 40% enemmän kuin Tb ST, jos sillä mitään merkitystä. Thudbusteriin saa varaosina kaikki uudet liikkuvat osat, Suntouria ei vissiin paljoo kunnosteta.

----------


## teemui

Aivan joo, painoa ei oo tullu edes mietittyä näitten vehkeitten kans  :Leveä hymy:  Suntourin jousi kaipaa myös voitelua joskus. Kattoo nyt miten kestää..

----------


## hcf

Suntourissa on se parempaa ku jäykkyyttä voi säätää. thudbusterista ei tainu pystyä.
Niveliä kandee öjytä vaikka ketjuöljyllä ettei rupia nitisee. tf2 all-weather toimii aika hyvin. Ja putsata se liukuputki

Ite otin joustotolpan pois ku tuntu ettei sille ollu enää tarvetta. Ahteri ja selkä kestää  :Hymy:

----------


## velomax

Tänään yritin vielä saada renkaan tuossa 3 litessä asettumaan vanteelle.
Yritin talkilla, reilulla paineella + 2bar eikä asetu.
Laitoin myös alkuperäisen sisurinkin eikä mitään muutosta edelleen pomppii ja renkaassa myös sivuttais heittoa.
Kyseessä noi veerubber 4.5" kumit.
Tuo kevennyssisuri oli kooltaan jotain 4.0- lopusta ei saanut selkoa. Tätä sisurin kokoa joku aiemmin kyselikin.
On todella väljät kehät näissä 3 liteissä kumit tippuu itsestään pois paikaltaan, kun tarpeeksi tyhjäksi rengas menee. :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Ite oon suosiolla käyttänyt vielä saippuavettä renkaan ja vanteen välissä. Auttaa jonkin verran.

----------


## stumpe

> Tänään yritin vielä saada renkaan tuossa 3 litessä asettumaan vanteelle.
> Yritin talkilla, reilulla paineella + 2bar eikä asetu.
> Laitoin myös alkuperäisen sisurinkin eikä mitään muutosta edelleen pomppii ja renkaassa myös sivuttais heittoa.
> Kyseessä noi veerubber 4.5" kumit.
> Tuo kevennyssisuri oli kooltaan jotain 4.0- lopusta ei saanut selkoa. Tätä sisurin kokoa joku aiemmin kyselikin.
> On todella väljät kehät näissä 3 liteissä kumit tippuu itsestään pois paikaltaan, kun tarpeeksi tyhjäksi rengas menee.



6cm suikale bilteman makuualustaa vannenauhaksi niin ongelma poistuu. Tai niin ainakin mulla kävi.

----------


## velomax

Pitääkö tuo makuualusta siis vetää koko matkalle kehälle vai pelkästään sille kohdalle missä pomppiva kohta on?

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Pitääkö tuo makuualusta siis vetää koko matkalle kehälle vai pelkästään sille kohdalle missä pomppiva kohta on?



Kokomatkalle. Leikkaat sellaisen 6cm levrän siivun joka on niin pitkä että kiertää kehän ympäri.
Päät teipillä toisiinsa kiinni ja kaiverrat reiän josta venttiili tulee läpi

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Laerppi

Reilusti saippuavettä renkaaseen niin yleensä muutaman kerran jälkeen asettuu rengas vanteelle.

----------


## Core

Ei sinänsä mitään uutta tietoa, mutta XXL:ssä odottelevat näille päiville noiden uusien Whiten läskien saapumista, mutta ei ollut antaa tarkempaa tietoa.

----------


## velomax

jeps pitää käydä ostamassa tuota "makuualustaa" ja laittaa paikalleen.
Vanha vannenauha vissiin myös pois?

----------


## WhiteFatOwner

3Fat Pro on alkanut pitämään nitinää kovempaa (= esim mäkeä noustessa ) poljettaessa. Pyörällä on tosi vähän ajettu, aiemmin kevät talvella ei tätä ääntä kyllä huomannut. Pyörä kävi XXL tarkistuksessa, mutta mitään ei löytynyt. Ääni kuuluu kuulemma todennäköisesti kuituhaarukan ja rungon liitoksesta.

Tuossa alla linkki videoon, äänen saa aikaiseksi, kun toispuoleilesti polkaisee polkimesta ja samanaikaisesti tangosta vetäisee...

Onko muilla Pro:n omistajalla ilmennyt vastaavaa nitinää? Pitäisikö tuo vaan hyväksyä?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B46PxAnJ_k7UQ0lIVUJZbnpQcnc/view?usp=docslist_api

----------


## velomax

Pitääkö se vannenauha ottaa pois vai tuleeko se makuualusta suikale sen päälle?

----------


## tonza85

> Pitääkö se vannenauha ottaa pois vai tuleeko se makuualusta suikale sen päälle?



Jätä 1 sinne tai sit vedät kerroksn teippiä nauhan tilalle nii lähtee painoa vähän pois

----------


## lehtijussi

Tiedä proon keulasta, mutta lite piti samanlaista natinaa ja syy löyty etupyörän pikalinkusta. Putsaus ja pikkuisen rasvaa niin hiljeni.

----------


## WhiteFatOwner

> Tiedä proon keulasta, mutta lite piti samanlaista natinaa ja syy löyty etupyörän pikalinkusta. Putsaus ja pikkuisen rasvaa niin hiljeni.



Pyörä on tosiaan tsekattu XXL:ssä, etu/taka-akseli, keskiö ja keula. Ääntä on tosi vaikea paikallistaa, mutta ihan kuin se kuuluisi alemman runkoputken keskivaiheilta. Tosin varsinainen äänen lähde on todennäköisesti lähempänä keulaa ja kuitu välittää sen eri paikkaan...

Kiitti vinkistä, voisihan linkkua kokeilla rasvata.

----------


## äkssee

> Onko muilla Pro:n omistajalla ilmennyt vastaavaa nitinää? Pitäisikö tuo vaan hyväksyä?



Juuri samanlainen nitinä on kuulunut omastakin pro:sta lähes uudesta asti. Keskiö vaihdettiin uuteen (raceface) heti alussa, joten en tiedä kuuluiko nitinää alkuperäisellä keskiöllä.

----------


## Swaatu

> Ei sinänsä mitään uutta tietoa, mutta XXL:ssä odottelevat näille päiville noiden uusien Whiten läskien saapumista, mutta ei ollut antaa tarkempaa tietoa.



Mulle vastasivat että kuun lopussa tulevat heille varastoon "tämän hetkisen tiedon mukaan".

Lähetetty minun KIW-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Asensin tänään uuden ohjaustangon tohon lite3,700mm pitkä ja 25mm rise, 10 back sweep nii paljon parempi ajoasento tuli mutta oikea käsi puutuu silti vielä pikkasen.
Mites toi ohjaustangon asento yleensä pitäisi olla?

----------


## hcf

> Mites toi ohjaustangon asento yleensä pitäisi olla?



Backsweep/rise taipuu samansuuntasesti ku kädetki on.
Käsien puutuminen yleensä tulee yleensä siitä ku satula on liian etukenossa. Paino menee käsille

----------


## tonza85

> Backsweep/rise taipuu samansuuntasesti ku kädetki on.
> Käsien puutuminen yleensä tulee yleensä siitä ku satula on liian etukenossa. Paino menee käsille



Elikkä pikkasen yläviistoon siis.
Satulan asennon oon kattonu vesivaan avulla ja on pikkasen takakenossa.

----------


## Kärrä

> Asensin tänään uuden ohjaustangon tohon lite3,700mm pitkä ja 25mm rise, 10 back sweep nii paljon parempi ajoasento tuli mutta oikea käsi puutuu silti vielä pikkasen.
> Mites toi ohjaustangon asento yleensä pitäisi olla?



Oletko harkinnut esim. Ergonin tuppeja? Itsellä loppuivat mm. kyynärpäävaivat noiden myötä.
http://www.ergon-bike.com/en/product...fe#gx-42400069

----------


## tonza85

> Oletko harkinnut esim. Ergonin tuppeja? Itsellä loppuivat mm. kyynärpäävaivat noiden myötä.
> http://www.ergon-bike.com/en/product...fe#gx-42400069



Tollaset löytyy mutta mallia motonet.

----------


## tinke77

Samaisia ongelmia oli miullakin, ranteisiin auttoi ergonit. Sitten rupesi niskat/ hartiat vaivaamaan niin tilasin tuon answerin 20/20 kuitutangon ja nyt parin sadan kilsan kokemusten mukaan on kyllä käsille ja niskoille tosi hyvä. Suosittelen. 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

> Samaisia ongelmia oli miullakin, ranteisiin auttoi ergonit. Sitten rupesi niskat/ hartiat vaivaamaan niin tilasin tuon answerin 20/20 kuitutangon ja nyt parin sadan kilsan kokemusten mukaan on kyllä käsille ja niskoille tosi hyvä. Suosittelen. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Onone OG tangolla loppui minun rannekivut. Hieman halvempi kuin Answer. Pyöränä Scoop Fatty.

----------


## hcf

Mulla lähti rannekivut ku lyhensi tankoa. Ei oo ranteet niin mutkalla.
Nyt laitoin http://www.bikester.fi/truvativ-huss...ta-320062.html 40mm nousulla. Jos ei menis hartiat niin jumiin pitkillä matkoilla. Hyvältä tuntuu mutta pitkiä matkoja en oo kerenny viel testaan.

----------


## tinke77

Ergonit ja tangon lyhennys auttoi kyllä mullakin ranteisiin, sit siirtyi ongelmat hartioihin. Tietty hartiat tykkää,kun välillä tekee muutakin kuin pyöräilee 😀
125 € oli answeri posteineen. 
Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> Käsien puutuminen yleensä tulee yleensä siitä ku satula on liian etukenossa. Paino menee käsille



Käsille menee paino myös jos ohjaamo liian pitkä, lyhyempi stemmi vois auttaa myös. Ja Answer 20-20 on tosiaan hintansa väärti, just luontevan mallinen.

----------


## Core

White fat 4 Pro:ta ilmestyi juuri verkkokauppaan, koossa M ja L. En tiedä montako, mutta ei oo kauaa ollu:

https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-4-fat...121889_1_style

Nettimyyjä sanoi: Hei! Fat prota on nyt vihdoinkin tullut meidän keskusvarastolle, muut mallit ovat saapumassa myös piakkoin  :Hymy:  Tämän kuun aikana pitäisi tulla myös loput mallit varastolle!

----------


## dragonflyfin

Eli pian pitäisi lähteä pro paketin tulemaan. Poika saa odottaa hieman pidempään omaa 24" malliaan. Saa nähdä meneekö tuo 28 hampainen heti vaihtoon 32 hampaiseen. Sekä hieman jännitän takapakkaa, että onko se XG, kuten mainostetaan, vaikka mallia ei ole olemassakaan, vai onko se PG ja palautan pyörän ellei sitä vaihdeta vastaamaan myyntiselostetta.

----------


## Viltro

> Eli pian pitäisi lähteä pro paketin tulemaan. Poika saa odottaa hieman pidempään omaa 24" malliaan. Saa nähdä meneekö tuo 28 hampainen heti vaihtoon 32 hampaiseen. Sekä hieman jännitän takapakkaa, että onko se XG, kuten mainostetaan, vaikka mallia ei ole olemassakaan, vai onko se PG ja palautan pyörän ellei sitä vaihdeta vastaamaan myyntiselostetta.



Ota sitten edes yksi kuva tänne näytille kun xxl sivuilla edelleen täysin väärät kuvat...

----------


## Core

> Ota sitten edes yksi kuva tänne näytille kun xxl sivuilla edelleen täysin väärät kuvat...



http://whitebikes.com/bikes/white-4-fat-pro-2/

Täältä löytyy ajantasaisempaa kuvaa ja ehkä tietoakin.

----------


## turot

Mahtaako jossain olla tietoa tuon hiilikuituisen painosta? Menee vähän yli aiotun läskibudjetin, mutta tuo taitaa olla ihan edullinen noilla osilla. Tosin viimeksi olen uutta pyörää ostanut joskus viitisen vuotta sitten joten valaiskaa toki vähän miten sramin osat vertautuu itselleni tutumpaan "virvelivalmistajaan".

----------


## Karhusuo

Verkkokaupasta on Scoop Single tilauksessa, mutta ilmeisesti tämän pron saisi nyt nopeampaa. Onko valistuneita näkemyksiä siitä, olisiko White Pron tilaamisessa toimitusajan lisäksi muita etuja tai hyötyjä?

----------


## yannara

> Mahtaako jossain olla tietoa tuon hiilikuituisen painosta? Menee vähän yli aiotun läskibudjetin, mutta tuo taitaa olla ihan edullinen noilla osilla. Tosin viimeksi olen uutta pyörää ostanut joskus viitisen vuotta sitten joten valaiskaa toki vähän miten sramin osat vertautuu itselleni tutumpaan "virvelivalmistajaan".



Se hiilikuitu taitaa olla vain 1,5kg kevyeempi kuin Pro. Itse en rahallisesti siihen panostaisi....

----------


## yannara

> http://whitebikes.com/bikes/white-4-fat-pro-2/
> 
> Täältä löytyy ajantasaisempaa kuvaa ja ehkä tietoakin.



Toivottavasti väri olisi tuo!

----------


## mahead

> Verkkokaupasta on Scoop Single tilauksessa, mutta ilmeisesti tämän pron saisi nyt nopeampaa. Onko valistuneita näkemyksiä siitä, olisiko White Pron tilaamisessa toimitusajan lisäksi muita etuja tai hyötyjä?



Ehkä olen puolueellinen vastaaja koska Scoop Single tulossa tännekin. Mutta en osaa pitää White Prota parempana: kalliimpi, alukeula, huonommat jarrut, huonommat kumit. Satula lienee parempi. Whiten kammet ja vanteet on ittelleni kysymysmerkkejä, mutta Scoopissa ne ovat hyvällä tasolla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## velomax

laitoin tuhon 3 liteen makuualustan suikaleen vanteen kehälle,
vieläkin on renkaan kyljessä kohta, josta ei nouse kokonaan vanteelle.
Renkaassa, kun käyttää 2bar painetta nousee kyllä vanteelle eikä vipota
mutta laskettaessa paine 0.35-0.4bar tietämille alkaa pomppia rengas kehällä.
Voiko renkaan rungossa olla joku vika?  
Mietin, että kannattaako noille vanteille mitään jumbo jimejä laittaa, jos ei niille saa kerta asettumaan renkaita.

----------


## yannara

Mulla on sellainen mielikuva, että Fat 3 Prossa etuhaarukka oli jotenkin miehkkäämpi kuin 4.ssa...?

----------


## hcf

> huonommat kumit



Taitaa tuo snow shoe XL olla ihan ok kumi.  Ihan eri rengas ku tuo perus snow shoe 4.5

----------


## Smigi

Ihmetyttää tuo velomaxin ongelma. Omille 3fat Pron vakiokehille on asettuneet orkkisrenkaat ja 4,8" JJ LS:t talkilla ja 2 bar paineella. Ja kun paineet laskee alemmas (0,3-0,4 bar) ei rengas liiku vanteella mihinkään eikä muutu muutenkaan epätasaiseksi. Käytetty Onzan 2,5" sekä normi läskisisuria. Ei telttapatjaa tms. Olisko päällyrenkaas tosiaan vika?

----------


## solisti

Renkaassahan muistaakseni lukee, että mininipaine on 0.6  :Hymy: ... Olisiko tosiaan vähän toleranssien laidasta tuo kumi, mullakin oli vaikeaa nostaa tuota comboa ylös, mutta kyllä se siellä pysyi vähän pienemmilläkin paineilla jos sen sai saippuan ja paineen avulla ylös.

----------


## Blackborow

> Mulla on sellainen mielikuva, että Fat 3 Prossa etuhaarukka oli jotenkin miehkkäämpi kuin 4.ssa...?



Joo se kolmosen haarukka oli kuitua ja 4:ssa on alumiinia.

----------


## velomax

Rengas ei tosiaan pysy ylhäällä, mikäli painetta pudottaa järkevään maastopaineeseen.
Huomasin, että myös eturengas kärsii samasta vaivasta.
Nyt kuitenkin ajattelin ne jumbo jimit hommata niin meneekö tuohon 3liteen 4.8" eteen ja taakse.
Vai onko järkevä laittaa 4" onko tässä renkaan leveydessä kuskin painolla merkitystä?

----------


## tonza85

> Rengas ei tosiaan pysy ylhäällä, mikäli painetta pudottaa järkevään maastopaineeseen.
> Huomasin, että myös eturengas kärsii samasta vaivasta.
> Nyt kuitenkin ajattelin ne jumbo jimit hommata niin meneekö tuohon 3liteen 4.8" eteen ja taakse.
> Vai onko järkevä laittaa 4" onko tässä renkaan leveydessä kuskin painolla merkitystä?



Hyvin mahtuu 4.8 jj pyörimän litessä.

----------


## Kipe

Tuliko whitelitessä jalustinta mukana kun uutena osti? Tarvis yhden työmatkoja varten.. paikallinen XXL myi eioota.

Kuka haluaa lähettää postissa? Tiedän ettei se ole kenelläkään paikollaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Core

Nyt on ilmestyny Liteä ja pikkuComppia myös XXL:n verkkokauppaan.

----------


## Tuurijuoppo

Ja kortiltakin veloitettu pyörä, kaipa se lähtee rullaaman kohta postiin.

----------


## Makejer

Laitoin viikonloppuna kyselyn toimitusajoista kun tilausta tehdessä oli et kuun puolivälissä saapuisivat varastoon ja siitä postitus asiakkaalle. Ei ole vielä tullut vastausta, eikä myöskään mitään seurankoodiakaan..

----------


## Jukkis

^ Odottavan aika on pitkä 
Malttia vaan, kyllä se sieltä tulee ennen ensi syksyä ja uuden malliston lanseeraamista 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## tonza85

Sanokaas onko ilmaa jarruissa.
Eli oireet takajarrussa,välillä kahva tosi jämäkkä ja välillä pitää kahvaa puristaa enemmän että jarru ottaa?
Noin viikko sitten alko oireet,ennen sitä ihan normaalisti toimi.
Palat putsasin eilen tossa ei mitään vaikutusta.
3 lite kyseessä.

----------


## Jopo81

Mulla helpotti takajarrulevyn vaihdolla samankaltaiset ongelmat.

----------


## tonza85

> Mulla helpotti takajarrulevyn vaihdolla samankaltaiset ongelmat.



Eli levy ongelma vois olla.
Mikäs levy ton alkp tilalle ois hyvä.

----------


## Jopo81

> Eli levy ongelma vois olla.
> Mikäs levy ton alkp tilalle ois hyvä.



Ite laitoin kokeeksi jonkun perus shimanon laikan ja ainakin tähän mennessä jarru pysyny toimivana. Eteenkin vois vaihtaa jossain välissä, jos tulee sopiva vastaan.

----------


## Läskimasa

Hinnat-alkaen perus-Shimanothan siinä on levyjä myöten vakiona. Miten levyn vaihto vaikuttaa kahvan tuntumaan? Ei ymmärrä.

----------


## Jopo81

Tarkoitin siis lähinnä tuota jarrutehoa ja tuntumaa. 
Kun aikaisemmin hävis jarrutehot yhden lenkin jälkeen ja sai olla aina hinkkaamassa levyä ja paloja,niin levyn vaihto auttoi tuohon omaan ongelmaan.

----------


## tonza85

Joo siis itellä kyl jarruttaa mut kahva menee välillä tosi löysäks..
Pumppaaminen ei auta .

----------


## Core

Nyt löytyy kaikkia malleja verkkokaupasta.

Sain ny omankin tilaukseen!

----------


## quutti

Jokos joku on keksinyt Fat3Prohon korvaavan vapaarattaan tuon äänekköön tilalle?  :Hymy:

----------


## Mäkipete

Onko kukaan ennakkotilaaja saanut vielä läskiä? Ite sain liten seurantatunnuksen tiistaina ja edelleen näyttää että paketti on kuljetuksessa eikä muuta tietoa sijainnista. Tuskin kerkeää viikonlopulle  

Uusi voimansiirtokin odottelee pyörää.

----------


## Core

Mulla ei oo täs pari päivää tilauksesta kuulunu vielä ees seurantakoodeja.

----------


## Läski Lusu

> Onko kukaan ennakkotilaaja saanut vielä läskiä? Ite sain liten seurantatunnuksen tiistaina ja edelleen näyttää että paketti on kuljetuksessa eikä muuta tietoa sijainnista. Tuskin kerkeää viikonlopulle



Itselle saapuu pro toivottavasti huomenna. Kannattaa laittaa se CT alkunen paketin nro postin omaan lähetyksen seurantaan. Tuntuu olevan paremmin perillä missä paketti menee, kuin ne XXL:n linkit.

----------


## yannara

> Joo siis itellä kyl jarruttaa mut kahva menee välillä tosi löysäks..
> Pumppaaminen ei auta .



Todennäköisesti ilmaa jarruissa, pumppaaminen ei aina auta. En usko että mikään jarrulevyn vaihto tuohon auta, vaan uudelleen ilmaus. Pyörähuollot ei paljoa veloita tuollaisesta operaatiosta, ja on se vissii helppo tehdä itsekin jos hankkii oikeat vehkeet. Katso youtubesta shimano xxx-malli bleeding.

----------


## Pexxi

> Joo siis itellä kyl jarruttaa mut kahva menee välillä tosi löysäks..
> Pumppaaminen ei auta .



Mulla ei pysy takakiekko aina kunnolla paikallaan niin tekee tota. Erimerkkiset jarrut ja pyörä tosin.

----------


## Mäkipete

Positiivinen yllätys postilta vaikka lupailivatkin vasta maanantaille.

----------


## solisti

Hieno peli, onko tuossa mikään muu muuttunut kuin vanteet kun vertaa edelliseen vuosimalliin?

----------


## Mäkipete

Isoin muutos edelliseen on vannekehät. Muita eroavaisuuksia on hieman eri rungon ja keulan muotoilu, renkaat ainakin ensitestillä tuntui huomattavasti paremmilta kuin edellisen mallin snowshoet. Myös jarrut vaikuttavat edellisiä shimanoita napakammilta lisäksi vapaaratas on eri kuin viime vuoden mallissa, tämä uusi on erittäin hiljainen.

Tässä vielä kuva tuosta uudesta snowshoesta

----------


## TuriMaas

> Positiivinen yllätys postilta vaikka lupailivatkin vasta maanantaille.



Onnittelut. Pirteä peli. Kyllä tuolla kelpaa. 

Itse ostin vastaavan 3. sukupolven version käytettynä. Se oli todella paljon ajettu, joka oli hyvä juttu, koska modasin sen 1x10:ksi. Samalla tuli keskiön rojut ja polkimet uusittua. Renkaat pitäisi vielä vaihtaa.

----------


## Core

> Positiivinen yllätys postilta vaikka lupailivatkin vasta maanantaille.



Omani pääsi tänään toimitukseen saakka, eli saa siis ensi viikkoon venailla. 

Olen todella amatööri näissä jutuissa, ja tuo paketin koko vähän huolestuttaa, ei voi olla kai renkaita paikallaan boxissa jos on tohon mahtunut? Paljonko pitää itse kasata ja kuinka väärin se on mahdollista tehdä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

> kuinka väärin se on mahdollista tehdä?



No elä vedä ohjainlaakeria ainakaan hampaat irvessä kiinni. Eli se mutteri joka on haarukan yläpäässä. Rikkoo laakerin. Sen verran vaan että ei tunnu väljältä ku etujarrupohjassa vähän nytkytät. Sen jälkeen kiristät vasta stemmin haarukan päähän kiinni

----------


## mahead

> Olen todella amatööri näissä jutuissa, ja tuo paketin koko vähän huolestuttaa, ei voi olla kai renkaita paikallaan boxissa jos on tohon mahtunut? Paljonko pitää itse kasata ja kuinka väärin se on mahdollista tehdä?



Kannattaa vilkaista tämä: https://www.xxl.fi/polkupyoran-kasaaminen-ja-saataminen

Eturengas ja ohjaustanko ovat paketissa irti, mutta kyllä ne yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta hyvin saa laitettua.  :Hymy:  Jos joku kohta askarruttaa niin ota kuva siitä ja postaa tänne, varmasti saat äkkiä apua. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aflakorppi

Mikä on  3 Fat Litessä vakiokampiin sopiva pienin eturiesta mikä menee isomman eturattaan tilalle 104 pulttijaolla, 28 vai 30?

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Mikä on  3 Fat Litessä vakiokampiin sopiva pienin eturiesta mikä menee isomman eturattaan tilalle 104 pulttijaolla, 28 vai 30?



104 jaolle ei ole pienempiä rattaita kuin 30. Pikkurattaan tilalle 64 pulttijaolla löytyy pienempiä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## dragonflyfin

Tänään tuli pro postissa. Voipi olla, että kaipaa tuo 28 hampainen päivitystä 32 hampaiseen. Vielä en ole tutkaillut tuota takapakkaa, että onko se 100% varmasti se mistä maksoin. Erittäin mukava ajaa, mutta stonga taitaa vaihtua cubeen hankkimaani raceface turbineen, sekä kannatin taitaa pyörähtää ylösalaisin. Pitää kokeilla onko paha ajaa, kun tuo raceface stonga on 3,5cm molemmista päistä lyhyempi.

----------


## jumbojussi

Torstakena tuli ilmotus että (Norjasta?) lähtee ja lasku eilen, mutta mutta, siinä lukoo mallin perässä 17. Onkohan tuo koko vai vuosmalli?

19"/L tilasin eikä aspa oo vielä vastannu hämmennykseeni.

----------


## Core

> Torstakena tuli ilmotus että (Norjasta?) lähtee ja lasku eilen, mutta mutta, siinä lukoo mallin perässä 17. Onkohan tuo koko vai vuosmalli?
> 
> 19"/L tilasin eikä aspa oo vielä vastannu hämmennykseeni.



Mulla lukee siinä Klarnan  vahvistuksessa "4 Fat Comp MD 17", M/17" tilasin itse, joten ei tä oikeen sun kysymykseen vastaa, mutta oliko sulla ton "MD" kohalla jotain? Mihin mahtaa viitata?

----------


## Makejer

No joo, rupesin itsekkin katsoo mitä on tulossa niin:
Tilausvahvistus: 

  *White 4 Fat Lite, läskipyörä,                         koko: S - 15*  
*1121888*
*1*


Ja Klarnan meilissä : 4 Fat Lite 17 / 4 Fat Lite 17          

Täytyy nyt vaan toivoa et Klarna heittelee mitä sattuu meileihin...          
     1

----------


## Pudeman

Eikös nuo nyt ole vuosimalleja? 17 mallit tais tulla pari viikkoa sitten julki.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Onko ollut ihan säädöissään teillä nämä uudet 4sarjan pyörät?
 Kävi tuossa mun pajalla äsken pohjanoteeraus kasauksen osalta...vaihtajan korvakko oli solmussa reilusti --> ketju otti kiinni renkaaseen (ks.kuva), laitoin uuden. Vaihtajan ylin rissa otti kiinni jo toiseksi "isoimpaan" rattaaseen fyysisesti, liekkö "etäisyys" säätöruuviin koskettukaan. Ylä ja alarajat oli säätämättä, kuin myös ketjulinja. Kaiken lisäksi ketjut oli liian pitkät eikä vaihtaja kiristänyt ollenkaan pienimmällä rattaalla ketjua. Alhaalla muutama kuva  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tkallio

> Onko ollut ihan säädöissään teillä nämä uudet 4sarjan pyörät?
>  Kävi tuossa mun pajalla äsken pohjanoteeraus kasauksen osalta...vaihtajan korvakko oli solmussa reilusti --> ketju otti kiinni renkaaseen (ks.kuva), laitoin uuden. Vaihtajan ylin rissa otti kiinni jo toiseksi "isoimpaan" rattaaseen fyysisesti, liekkö "etäisyys" säätöruuviin koskettukaan. Ylä ja alarajat oli säätämättä, kuin myös ketjulinja. Kaiken lisäksi ketjut oli liian pitkät eikä vaihtaja kiristänyt ollenkaan pienimmällä rattaalla ketjua. Alhaalla muutama kuva



Oma liikkeestä haettu Fat 4 Pro tuntuu olevan säädöissään, mutta renkaat vippaa aika paljon vaikka kyllä näyttävät nousseen vanteelle kunnolla. Varmistin vielä fairyseoksella ja kovemmalla paineella, mutta takarengas hankaa vipatessaan haarukkaan, kun ei siinä kovin paljon tilaa muutenkaan ole. Meinasin jo muutamaa reunanappulaa viistää hieman puukolla.

----------


## dragonflyfin

> Oma liikkeestä haettu Fat 4 Pro tuntuu olevan säädöissään, mutta renkaat vippaa aika paljon vaikka kyllä näyttävät nousseen vanteelle kunnolla. Varmistin vielä fairyseoksella ja kovemmalla paineella, mutta takarengas hankaa vipatessaan haarukkaan, kun ei siinä kovin paljon tilaa muutenkaan ole. Meinasin jo muutamaa reunanappulaa viistää hieman puukolla.



Takaisin liikkeeseen käymään, kyllä ne sen varmasti samantien hoitaa kuntoon. Kannattaa muuten muidenkin jo varata se ensihuolto. Itse varasin äsken liikkeessä käydessäni ja seuraavan ajan sain ohituskaistaa pitkin 1kk aiemmin, kuin olisi aikoja ja sekin on vasta ensi kuun lopussa.

----------


## dragonflyfin

Olisiko jollakin muuten vinkkiä, että mistä ja millaiset lokasuojat tuohon kannattaa hommata. XXL myy eioota, joka on kummallista. Ohjasivat kysymään toisesta liikkeestä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rantamies

> Olisiko jollakin muuten vinkkiä, että mistä ja millaiset lokasuojat tuohon kannattaa hommata. XXL myy eioota, joka on kummallista. Ohjasivat kysymään toisesta liikkeestä



Ite ostin taakke prismasta sellasen tolppaan kiinnitettävän. Eteen kyhäilin ohuesta muovista ~ tällaisen http://fat-bike.com/wp-content/uploa...-guard-425.jpg

Edit. Prismaloksu oli tällainen, mutta eri värinen. Hyvin itsellä kestänyt ja sopii myös täpäriin. http://m.eriksbikeshop.com/assets/pr.../PR3C14361.jpg 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Näissä huoltotöissä tietysti kannattaa viedä pyörä xxl:n huoltoon ensisijaisesti, mutta täältäkin joensuun seudulta taitaa lähimpään kauppaan olla 500km. Hyvinpä nuo on antaneet käyttää paikallisia huoltofirmoja, tai lähettäneet edes osat ilmaiseksi että saa ajoon. Täällä tosin ei järjellisiä "isompia" fillariliikkeitä ole enää jäljellä mihin viedä...kuoleva kylä.

----------


## dragonflyfin

> Ite ostin taakke prismasta sellasen tolppaan kiinnitettävän. Eteen kyhäilin ohuesta muovista ~ tällaisen http://fat-bike.com/wp-content/uploa...-guard-425.jpg
> 
> Edit. Prismaloksu oli tällainen, mutta eri värinen. Hyvin itsellä kestänyt ja sopii myös täpäriin. http://m.eriksbikeshop.com/assets/pr.../PR3C14361.jpg 
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla




Löytyyköhän prismasta vielä? Riittääkö tuo oikeasti 4.8" renkaalle? Katsoin sääennusteita, niin Maanantaina pitäisi varmasti olla jo jotakin lokasuojaa kiinni 80% todennäköisyys sateelle.

----------


## hcf

> Löytyyköhän prismasta vielä? Riittääkö tuo oikeasti 4.8" renkaalle? Katsoin sääennusteita, niin Maanantaina pitäisi varmasti olla jo jotakin lokasuojaa kiinni 80% todennäköisyys sateelle.



https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/haku/firstgear

----------


## solisti

Mulla on vastaava lokasuoja, ja minusta se toimii hyvin leveämmällä kumillakin.

----------


## rantamies

Mikäs ois tolle JJ 4.8:lle paras sisuri? Venyykö 13F tarpeeks? 13J painaa melkein tuplat edellä mainittuun verrattuna. 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jumbojussi

Tubless tai Salsalla taitaa olla vielä kevyempi mut kalliimpi sisuri.

----------


## Mäkipete

Tuli päivitettyä voimansiirto hyväksi todettuun 1x9, edessä 32 nw ovaali ja takana 12-36 pakka. Vielä pitäs päivittää tanko ja tolppa kuitu versioihin ja tehä renkaista tubelekset.

----------


## Mäkipete

Tuli päivitettyä voimansiirto hyväksi todettuun 1x9, edessä 32 nw ovaali ja takana 12-36 pakka. Vielä pitäs päivittää tanko ja tolppa kuitu versioihin ja tehä renkaista tubelekset.

----------


## rantamies

Tuli laitettua 4.8 JJ:t, 13J sisurit ja litra litkua tilaukseen. Ajattelin yrittää eka kokeilla kuitenkin 13F sisureilla, meni syteen taikka saveen.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tkallio

> Oma liikkeestä haettu Fat 4 Pro tuntuu olevan säädöissään, mutta renkaat vippaa aika paljon vaikka kyllä näyttävät nousseen vanteelle kunnolla. Varmistin vielä fairyseoksella ja kovemmalla paineella, mutta takarengas hankaa vipatessaan haarukkaan, kun ei siinä kovin paljon tilaa muutenkaan ole. Meinasin jo muutamaa reunanappulaa viistää hieman puukolla.



Näyttää noissa Snowshoe XL renkaissa olevan pientä heittoa, liikkeessä laittoivat vielä uudelleen vanteelle ja samat kohdat renkaassa vipattaa, vaikka laittaa eri kohtaan vanteellekin. Viistin hieman reunanappuloita jotka ottivat runkoon.

Huomasin että omassa pyörässäkin on ketju laitettu lyhentämättä, mutta hyvin kyllä pysyi paikallaan. Pitänee silti hieman lyhentää jossain välissä.

----------


## hcf

Oisit pyytäny uuden renkaan. Läskirenkaat kyl hyvin useasti vipattaa mutta ei se ny niin paljon saa että runkoon ottas. Ei edes lähelle

----------


## stoub

Tullut näitä whiten fättiksiä tässä tiirailtua kun pitäisi tuota kuntoilua ruveta harrastamaan, niin kuinka hyvin/huonosti nämä fätbiket soveltuu hieman fätimmälle kuskille (190cm ja 140kg+), lähinnä meinaan sitä että onko kumit liian lytyssä sillä ymmärtääkseni nuo kumet ei mitään hirmupaineita kestä, ja asvaltilla joutuu kuitenkin jonkun verran ajamaan joten olisi mukava että pyörä rullaisi edes jonkun verran?

Muita varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja ei taida tuon fat liten hintaluokassa pahemmin olla myynnissä suomessa?

----------


## Swatsi

> Tullut näitä whiten fättiksiä tässä tiirailtua kun pitäisi tuota kuntoilua ruveta harrastamaan, niin kuinka hyvin/huonosti nämä fätbiket soveltuu hieman fätimmälle kuskille (190cm ja 140kg+), lähinnä meinaan sitä että onko kumit liian lytyssä sillä ymmärtääkseni nuo kumet ei mitään hirmupaineita kestä, ja asvaltilla joutuu kuitenkin jonkun verran ajamaan joten olisi mukava että pyörä rullaisi edes jonkun verran?
> 
> Muita varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja ei taida tuon fat liten hintaluokassa pahemmin olla myynnissä suomessa?



Hieman offtopic, mut Nishiki Durango ois, mut maksimipaine vaan 2.1bar et en tiedä onko riittävä?

----------


## tompula

Ei tuo renkaan kantavuus tule esteeksi, mutta joillain komponenteilla ( esim. satulaputket, varsinkin kuituiset ) lienee olevan kuljettajan maksimipaino merkkaava tekijä

----------


## stoub

^Tosiaan tuo satulaputki saa kuormitusta päälleen, mutta tuossa litessä näyttäisi olevan alumiininen putki joten luulisi kestävän kun mitään alamäkiajoa ei ole tosiaankaan tarkoitus harrastaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Taitaa tuollainen Fat Lite lähteä tilaukseen jahka tilipäivä koittaa...

----------


## rantamies

^geometria kannattais olla vielä vanhan mallinen. Sellanen että satulatolppaa olisi mahdollisimman vähän näkyvissä. Muuten pystyputken ja vaakaputken välissä oleva sauma on melko kovilla.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> Oisit pyytäny uuden renkaan. Läskirenkaat kyl hyvin useasti vipattaa mutta ei se ny niin paljon saa että runkoon ottas. Ei edes lähelle



Samaa mieltä, etenkin kun tuliterä pyörä ja ensiasennusrengas kyseessä. Runko notkuu ajossakin niin että muutama milli tarvitaan tilaa sitäkin varten, ei riitä että vapaana just hipsumatta pyörii. 

Talvisäällä kerää myös melkoista lumipaakkua/tekee jäätä jos liian liki menee.

----------


## kasari

Torstaina ilmoittivat laittaneensa pyörän matkaan. Äsken tuli txt jotta sais hakea 4fätin postista  :Hymy: 
Kyseessä siis heinäkuun puolvälissä ennakkotilattu pöörä...

----------


## Rtzri

Itelle tuli lähetyksestä vahvistus viime tiistaina, mutta pyörästä ei vieläkään mitään havaintoa.. Soitin jo xxl asiakaspalveluun ja lupasivat selvittää minne on hävinnyt. Olen myös ennakkotilannut pyörän heinäkuussa. Alkaa vähän odottavan aika käydä pitkäksi.

----------


## Core

​Hain omani just postista, mutta katotaan koska ehtii paketin avaamaan!

----------


## dragonflyfin

Kampi ei oikein tykännyt minusta. Nyt on tilalle vaihdettu Race Face kampi ja samalla vaihdoin eturattaan 30 hampaiseen. Sekä Race Facen Chester polkimet tulivat nyt ajoon, alkutuntumalta erittäin toimivat. Nostivat toki pyörän hintaa aika hyvin, mutta oli pakko.. Olisin ottanut 32 hampaisen, mutta sitä ei saanut oranssina juuri nyt, mutta jo 30 hampaisella tuntee melkoisen parannuksen, kun tuo 28 hampainen on aivan liian pieni.

----------


## Core

> Kampi ei oikein tykännyt minusta. Nyt on tilalle vaihdettu Race Face kampi ja samalla vaihdoin eturattaan 30 hampaiseen. Sekä Race Facen Chester polkimet tulivat nyt ajoon, alkutuntumalta erittäin toimivat. Nostivat toki pyörän hintaa aika hyvin, mutta oli pakko.. Olisin ottanut 32 hampaisen, mutta sitä ei saanut oranssina juuri nyt, mutta jo 30 hampaisella tuntee melkoisen parannuksen, kun tuo 28 hampainen on aivan liian pieni.



 Tää on varmaan aika perusjuttuja mitä kannattaisi lukea jostain noobioppaista, mutta mikä se käytännön eri on noilla eri hammasmäärillä?

Myös oon noiden polkimien hyötyä miettiny? Jos nyt ei jalat lipsu polkimilta jatkuvasti (jos nyt avopolkimia ihan meinaan käyttää), niin mistä se hyöty tulee 10€ markettipolkimista tai 60€ hifistelyversioista?

----------


## hcf

> niin mistä se hyöty tulee 10€ markettipolkimista tai 60€ hifistelyversioista?



Noissa  on piikit jotka pitää jalan paremmin paikallaan. Tulet jotai  vauhdikasta ja epätasasta mäkeä alas niin et varmaan halua että se jalka  lipeää polkimelta.

----------


## dragonflyfin

> Tää on varmaan aika perusjuttuja mitä kannattaisi lukea jostain noobioppaista, mutta mikä se käytännön eri on noilla eri hammasmäärillä?
> 
> Myös oon noiden polkimien hyötyä miettiny? Jos nyt ei jalat lipsu polkimilta jatkuvasti (jos nyt avopolkimia ihan meinaan käyttää), niin mistä se hyöty tulee 10€ markettipolkimista tai 60€ hifistelyversioista?



Käytännön ero hammasmäärillä on simppeli. Etu- ja takarattaan suhde on tärkeä. Edessä suurempi hammastus ja takana pienempi = Suurempi nopeus. 28 hampaisella on ikävä ajaa nopeampia osuuksia, kuin suuremmalla. Viimeksi XXL munasi toiseen suuntaan ja 3 Fat pyörässä taisi olla 38 hampainen edessä, joka on jo aivan liian suuri, omaan makuuni tuo 28 hampainen on taas aivan liian pieni. 28 hampainen varmasti toimii kuskeilla, jotka ajavat lähinnä pelkästään maastossa, jossa eteneminen on muutenkin äärimmäisen hidasta. Polkimista tulikin yllä hyvät perustelut.

----------


## Pexxi

Reilulla kympillä saa jo ihan toimivat flätit, vaikka CRC:n kopio-V8:t  jotain 13 euroa.
Tossa yhdelle vaihdettiin kanssa läskiin eturatas oston yhteydessä 28-piikkisen tilalle, suunta vaan pienempään eli 26-piikkinen. Mutta maastossa käytännössä tolla ajellaan niin ei ole pieni.

----------


## Core

Yön pimeydessä varastossani sain pyörän jotakuinkin kai kasattua. Täytyy sanoa että aivan täysin riittämättömän ohjeet XXL:n paketissa (ja samat netissä). 

 Ehkä jollekin, joka on edes joskus elämässään laittanut pikalinkullisen eturenkaan levyjarrulla, saattaa riittää ohjeistus "Laita eturengas kiinni ja kiristä se hyvin". Mutta ite sain googletella melkoisesti lisäohjeita ja silti jäi vähän epäselvästi että onko se nyt lainkaan oikein.

Myöskään oikean kokoista kuusiokoloavainta ei tullut mukana, että olisi saanut esim. tangon kiinni. Omasta takaa löytyi kyllä. Kaksi avainta tuli mukana, mutta niistä ei sopinut kumpikaan siihen hommaan, muualle toki.

http://imgur.com/a/jPC9v

 Kattokaas tuosta nyt että kuinka paljon meni mahdollisesti pieleen ennenku onnistun tappamaan tolla itteni.

 Ensin laitoin pikalinkun hiukan väärin ja kuuli että etujarru laahasi niin tiesi heti ettei se niin ainakaan mennyt. Sitten laitoin kuvassa olevalla tavalla niin ei ainakaan alkuun laahannut ja jarrutkin toimi. Ihan pienen lenkin kun heitin niin parin jarrutuksen jälkeen kuului pientä laahausääntä välillä, mutta se on jonkin mukaan normaalia että vaatii X-määrän jarrutuksia että asettuvat kunnolla toimintaan.

EDIT: Mahtaako tossa vaihtajan tienoilla olla joku suojamuovilärpäke vielä paikallaan? En jaksa nyt enää lähteä talliin katsomaan, täytyy huomenna perehtyä paremmalla ajalla.

EDIT2: Ja mitään varsinaisia istuimen tai tangon säätöjä en ehtinyt tehdä tässä kohtaa, pitää vähän yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta niitäkin säädellä.

----------


## hcf

Stemmi oikein päin? Saa se väärinkipäin olla jos tykkää tankosta nuin alhaalla. Spaceritki ois voinu jättää alle niin tanko on ylempänä

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

En nyt tiijä miten tuon pikalinkun kirrasit, mutta käännä se nyt haarukan suuntaisesti niin ei oo heti tarraamassa kiinni puskiin ja aukeemassa sen vuoksi. 

Vaijerijarrut olis syytä syynätä ihan ajatuksella ja silmällä läpi että saat säätöihin, ei sitä renkaan asennolla passata. Rengas suoraan, akseli pohjaan ja kunnolla kiinni ja sitten säädät jarrusatulan keskelle jne. palojen etäisyyden ym. kohdalleen. Nestelevari olis helpompi. Tuskin on osunut kohdalleen tehtaalla summittaisessa alkukasaamisessa.

----------


## Core

> Stemmi oikein päin? Saa se väärinkipäin olla jos tykkää tankosta nuin alhaalla. Spaceritki ois voinu jättää alle niin tanko on ylempänä
> 
>  Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



 Noita spacereita mietin, mutta kun ohjeessa ei sanottu niistä mitään niin jätin niin kuin oli, eli kuten kuvassa. Stemmikin oli ihan noin ja sitäkään ei oikein käsketty muuten kuin noin ohjeessa laittaa (sikäli kun huonosta paperitulosteen kuvasta sai yhtään mitään selvää). 


 En tullut ajatelleeksi pikalinkun tarraamista puskiin, hyvä kun huomautit Läskimasa. En kyllä jarruista tiedä että saako mun tietotaidolla niitä säätöihin vaikka kuinka ajattelisi, mutta täytyy tosiaan vielä nyt paremmalla ajalla vielä käydä vähän kaikki läpi.

----------


## Läskimasa

Mun Salsa kun tuli paketissa niin se oli tämän näköinen, ainoastaan kammet kiinni rungossa ja kiekot kasattu, tosin jarrulevytkin irti. 
 
Mukana oli ainoastaan osavalmistajien omia ohjeita, eikä niitäkään kaikkia, mm. ohjainlaakerin sai miettiä ihan itsekseen miten se tulee. Mut mikäs siinä, oikein mukavaa puuhastelua. Työkalujakaan ei mukana, mut en kyllä osannut olettaakkaan.

----------


## Core

Emmäkään muuten olisi työkaluja odottanut, mutta XXLlä taidettiin luvata että kaikki kasaamiseen tarvittavat työkalut tulisi mukana.

----------


## harmis

> Noita spacereita mietin, mutta kun ohjeessa ei sanottu niistä mitään niin jätin niin kuin oli, eli kuten kuvassa. Stemmikin oli ihan noin ja sitäkään ei oikein käsketty muuten kuin noin ohjeessa laittaa (sikäli kun huonosta paperitulosteen kuvasta sai yhtään mitään selvää). 
> 
> 
>  En tullut ajatelleeksi pikalinkun tarraamista puskiin, hyvä kun huomautit Läskimasa. En kyllä jarruista tiedä että saako mun tietotaidolla niitä säätöihin vaikka kuinka ajattelisi, mutta täytyy tosiaan vielä nyt paremmalla ajalla vielä käydä vähän kaikki läpi.



Spacerit ja stemmi laitetaan just siihen asentoon kun ne ittestä tuntuu hyvältä, ei niinkuin muotipoliisi sanoo. Koeajolenkillä ne sitten löytää oikean asennon. Muista ottaa avaimet mukaan ensinmäisille lenkeille niin saa säätää.
Älä sitten kiristä siinä stemmin päällä olevaa ruuvia liian tiukalle. Kyseisellä ruuvilla säädetään ohjainlaakerin kireys eikä se vaikuta stemmin kiinni pysymiseen millään lailla.

----------


## Tuurijuoppo

Fat pro haettu postista. Polkimetkin oli muistettu laittaa mukaan. Ehkä tuon humalapäissään voisi yrittää joku päivä kasata. Kuulostaa vaan huolestuttavalta miten kasaaminen voi olla noin hankalaa. Ja onko jossain palstaslangi-suomi-sanakirjaa? Spacerit, stonga ja stemmi ihan outoja sanoja. Stemman yhdistäisin musiikkiin. Niin ja eturengas tuntui raavaasta miehestä hemmetin kevyeltä. Eipä tulisi mieleenkään tehdä jotain tubeless-kikkailuja.

----------


## hcf

> Spacerit, stonga ja stemmi ihan outoja sanoja.



Nojoo stonga lienee ruotsista väännetty ohjaustanko stång_._ Stemmi (stem) ohjainkannatin ja spaceri (spacer) on ihan englannista väännetty

----------


## Aflakorppi

> Ehkä tuon humalapäissään voisi yrittää joku  päivä kasata. Kuulostaa vaan huolestuttavalta miten kasaaminen voi olla  noin hankalaa.



Turhaan murehdit kasaamista, eturengas paikoilleen,ohjaustanko kiinni stemmiin ja sattula tolppineen kiinni olettaen että pyörä tulee samalla tavalla kasattuna kuin viimevuoden pyörät.

Oma 3 Fat lite paketista oton jälkeen

----------


## Core

Tämänkin kysymys sopisi yhtä hyvin johkin yleisempäänkin ketjuun, mutta kävin äsken heittämässä ekaa kotipihaa pidemmän lenkin, ja ensin jarru ei laahannut, mutta sitten kun veti alamäkeä kovempaa niin sitten se laahasikin loppureissun. Laahaaminen loppui kun pidin etujarrun kahvaa ihan pari milliä pohjassa, eli niin että jarrut eivät sinänsä vielä jarruttaneet, mutta johonkin kai se siitä jo ehti liikkumaan kun laahaaminen aina loppui.

Ajattelin vielä kokeilla ottaa rengasta irti ja asentaa uudestaan kun kerkiän, mutta tossa jarrussakin lienee jotain säätöjä? Onko vinkkejä siis että mitä kannattaisi tehdä? Kyseessä siit 4 Fat Comp, eli mekaaniset levyjarrut. Ja etujarru siis kyseessä.

----------


## Tuurijuoppo

4 Fat Pro kasattu. Eihän asennusolut ehtinyt kihahtaa edes päähän kun tuo oli kasattu. Onnistui tumpeloltakin, säätöjen oikeellisuudesta en tiedä. Tangon kiinnitykseen tosiaan ei ollut sopivaa kuusiokoloavainta mukana. Eturatas meni heittämällä paikoilleen, yli jäi ilmeisesti vain suojana ollut muovinen härpäke jarruista, jonka otin pois. Ei kai tuota tarvitse mihinkään säätämiseen tms? Niin tai no kiristin ensin pikalukon liian kireälle eikä se enää ilman väkivaltaa kääntynyt lukkoasentoon, joten piti hieman pakittaa. 

Satula oli kovin sporttisen näköinen, odotin hieman harrikkamaisempaa löhölinnaa jolla voi pehmeästi istuen kruisailla ties mitä kansallispuistojen kauneimpia polkuja. Mikähän on tuollaisen oikea korkeus? Nyt säätö on sellainen, että poljin ala-asennossa on jalka suorana. Ajoasento on silloin vaan aika etukeno. Vai pitääkö sen ollakin? Viimeksi ajellut pyörällä enemmän reilu 20v sitten intissä ja jotenkin tuntuu, että silloin ajettiin selkä suorempana. Ja intin pyörissä oli jalkajarrutkin, mikä Whitelle antaa pitkän miinuksen. Mutta ehkä tämä tästä. 

Yritin linkata aijaan kuvaa, mutta ei ainakaan esikatselussa näy, joten tässä vielä linkki http://aijaa.com/IzRtzG

Niin ja osapussissa oli nippuside ja pari muovinippeliä, olisiko ne kuulunut laittaa jonnekin vai ovatko varaosia?

----------


## dragonflyfin

Tänään tuli 120km täyteen fat prolla, hieman vielä jarrut laahaavat, varsinkin kun jyrkemmässä kulmassa kääntyy(outoa). Itse vaihdan kyllä satulan ja tolpan vanhasta pyörästä tuohon, eastonin tolppa ja satula hieman pehmeämpi ja kevyempi, kuin tuo mukana tullut. Onneksi itsellä xxl:stä ostettu momenttiavain setti, niin ei tarvinnut mututuntumalla kiristää 5-6nm kireydelle.


"Niin ja osapussissa oli nippuside ja pari muovinippeliä, olisiko ne kuulunut laittaa jonnekin vai ovatko varaosia?"

Tää muakin kiinnostaisi. Joku varmasti osaa vastata?

----------


## Läski Lusu

> "Niin ja osapussissa oli nippuside ja pari muovinippeliä, olisiko ne kuulunut laittaa jonnekin vai ovatko varaosia?"
> 
> Tää muakin kiinnostaisi. Joku varmasti osaa vastata?



Ne muovinippelit tulee jarrujen kiinnitys pultteihin(jarrujen ohjeessa on kuva niistä, mutta kuka nyt ohjeita lukee :Leveä hymy: ) Nippuside ilmeisesti vaan varaosa...

----------


## hcf

> Ajoasento on silloin vaan aika etukeno. Vai pitääkö sen ollakin?



No tanko sulla on tossa niin alhaalla ku sen saa. Siirrät se "spacerit" siitä yläpuolelta stemmin alapuolelle niin tanko tulee ylemmäs. Ja laitat tankon kulman kohti käsiä. Eli yläviistoon

----------


## macci

Ja jos kaipaa vieläkin pystympää asentoa niin kääntää stemmin toisinpäin

----------


## Läskimasa

> Mikähän on tuollaisen oikea korkeus? Nyt säätö on sellainen, että poljin ala-asennossa on jalka suorana. Ajoasento on silloin vaan aika etukeno. Vai pitääkö sen ollakin?



Kantapäällä kun yllät persettä keinuttamatta polkee niin hyvä. Vähän isolta näyttää pyörä sulle jos et ton korkeemmalle satulaa voi nostaa. 

Ja stemmi tosiaan toisinpäin ja ylemmäs, ja pyörittele tankoa myös, nyt roikkuu päät alaviistoon. 




> Ja intin pyörissä oli jalkajarrutkin, mikä Whitelle antaa pitkän miinuksen. Mutta ehkä tämä tästä.



Kyllä se siitä, oikeesti, unoha ne jalkajarrut, ei kuulu tähän lajiin. Ehkä sun olis pitäny ostaa joku Mad Croc, olis ollu jalkajarru ja pehmee satula. 😝

----------


## Pietu76

Olen vaihtamassa 4fat prohon eturatasta. Onko vinkkejä mikä kannattaa laittaa ja mikä yleensä käy. Eli 28 tarkoitus päivittää 32:seen.

----------


## TMo

^Absolute black 104BCD 32t ovaali vaikka CRC:stä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Siemenlinko

> ^Absolute black 104BCD 32t ovaali vaikka CRC:stä
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Se ei sovi. Kammissa 76BCD 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TMo

^sorry! Katoppas taisinki samalla ku tollasen vaihdoin omaan 3 prohon vaihtaa yhtäaikaa kunnon RF kammet   :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pietu76

Jep. 76bcd:tä melko vähän tarjolla. Tietysti vois vaihtaa kammetkin.

----------


## dragonflyfin

> Jep. 76bcd:tä melko vähän tarjolla. Tietysti vois vaihtaa kammetkin.



Suosittelen lämpimästi tuota RF:n Ride XC fatbike kampisettiä ja siihen saa hyvin rattaitakin  :Hymy:  Itse olisin tosiaan ottanut 32, mutta ei ollut mustana tai oranssina, niin otin 30 oranssin, sopivasti pro:n väreihin  :Hymy: 

Onko muilla ollut takarengas kiinni oikein tehtaan jäljiltä? itsellä 150km jälkeen lähti irti :O Onneksi ei ollut paha paikka, eikä tullut tuhoa aikaiseksi fyysisesti, eikä materiaalisesti tällä kertaa.

----------


## jumbojussi

Interceptori tuli tiistakena ja melkonen mörköpyörähän pahveista kuoriutu. Aattelin et ompas tuo mörökölli muhku (19") mut silmä tottui nopeesti muutaman yön ja tykityksen jälkeen.

Pientä tilpehööriä on muovipussissa; sinertävää maalia, lippusia/lappusia, muovitavaraa, yms. Mikähän tarkoitus on jarrusatulan pultin päähän työnnettävällä mustalla muovilla?
Keltainen n. sentin paksu lärpäke on vissiin ilman paloja olevaan kaliiperiin?

(Muuten. "Vahingossa" vedin jarrukahvoista ilman levyjä ja palat meni yhteen eikä ne itestään palaudu vaan, nimittäin, pitää ne kammeta vaikka ruuvarilla erilleen.)

----------


## stumpe

Olipas 4fatin prossa naurettavan vähän tilaa takana 4.8 snowshoella. Millipeliä. Ei oo Norjan pojat ihan loppuun asti proota peksannu..

----------


## TuriMaas

Oma White alkaa olla valmis. Ostin tarkoituksella paljon ajetun pyörän (edullisesti), koska halusin modata sitä. Uusi olisi ollut siihen käyttöön liian arvokas.


Tanko oli liian alhaalla, ratkaisuna uusi 38 millin nostolla.Renkaat Spessun Ground Control. Ensi testien jälkeen mainio valinta.1x10-modi 32-piikkisellä eturattaalla ja uusi takavaihtaja. Juuri oikeat välitykset minulle.Shimanon MX80-polkimet.Lyhyt stemmi.

Mm. keskiön laakerit ja ketjut menivät samalla uusiksi. 

Näillä muutoksilla sain ajoasennon ryhdikkäämäksi ja kokonaisuuden itselleni paljon paremmaksi.

----------


## Sinni

Blondi idiootti täällä kyselee. Hain eilen postista uuden 4Fat lite-pyörän. Pyöräosaamiseni on keskittynyt lähinnä puhjenneiden renkaiden vaihtamiseen mutta ajattelin tämän kasaamisprosessin kuitenkin onnistuvan jopa minulta. 

Ohjaustangon sain paikoilleen ongelmitta mutta eturattaan kanssa tuli heti ongelmia. Paketissa ollut pikalukko oli nimittäin mittaa about 16 cm ja minun järkeni mukaan aivan liian lyhyt. Xxl asiakaspalvelu tietenkin auki vain arkena joten käynti paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä ja sain käsiini 19 cm pitkän pikalukon. Nyt kun koitan saada sillä pyörää kiinni runkoon se ei pyöri juuri lainkaan vaan tahkeaa. 

Ongelma ei ole mielestäni levarissa vaan jossain tuossa navassa. Koska tekninen osaamiseni on nollaluokkaa seison täällä öömoilasena ja toivon että pääsisin sunnuntaipyöräilylle mutta pelkään että joudun odottamaan huomista pyöräliikkeiden aukeamista. 

Auttakaa naista mäessä ja selittäkää missä on ongelma? Onko tuo pikalukko väärän mittainen? Vai onko navassa (?) jotain liian kireällä?

----------


## TUbbU

> Blondi idiootti täällä kyselee. Hain eilen postista uuden 4Fat lite-pyörän. Pyöräosaamiseni on keskittynyt lähinnä puhjenneiden renkaiden vaihtamiseen mutta ajattelin tämän kasaamisprosessin kuitenkin onnistuvan jopa minulta. 
> 
> Ohjaustangon sain paikoilleen ongelmitta mutta eturattaan kanssa tuli heti ongelmia. Paketissa ollut pikalukko oli nimittäin mittaa about 16 cm ja minun järkeni mukaan aivan liian lyhyt. Xxl asiakaspalvelu tietenkin auki vain arkena joten käynti paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä ja sain käsiini 19 cm pitkän pikalukon. Nyt kun koitan saada sillä pyörää kiinni runkoon se ei pyöri juuri lainkaan vaan tahkeaa. 
> 
> Ongelma ei ole mielestäni levarissa vaan jossain tuossa navassa. Koska tekninen osaamiseni on nollaluokkaa seison täällä öömoilasena ja toivon että pääsisin sunnuntaipyöräilylle mutta pelkään että joudun odottamaan huomista pyöräliikkeiden aukeamista. 
> 
> Auttakaa naista mäessä ja selittäkää missä on ongelma? Onko tuo pikalukko väärän mittainen? Vai onko navassa (?) jotain liian kireällä?



Kuva olis kiva. Varmasti tulee nopeammin oikea vastaus, jos onnistut laittamaan kuvia näytille ongelmakohdasta.

----------


## zipo

Hmmm veikkaus että kyseessä linkku.Tässä apuja videonlinkkien muodossa mutta pyörimisongleman syy taitaa olla kuitenkin levyjarrun keskityksessä.Pikalinkkujuttu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHTyVSf8VlQ 
Jarrunkeskitys:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBdJYX8tICA

----------


## solisti

Kuva ois kiva. Liten etunapa on 135mm leveä, joten 16cm pikalukko kuullostaa loogiselta.

----------


## Sinni

Hirveen hyvät videolinkit, kiitos. Tuolla varmistuin että ihan ohjeen mukaisesti olen toiminut kiristäessäni pikalukon. Samoten tein jarrusäädöt ja videon rohkaisemana irroitin koko jarrusysteemin todetakseni että vika ei tosiaan ole siinä. Rengas ei vain kertakaikkiaan pyöri. Mistä kohtaa ottaisin kuvia niin pääsisi pohdinnoissa eteenpäin?

----------


## zipo

Navan laakerit liian tiukassa?
Tässä yksi versio etunavan laakerin säädöstä,Napoja ja systeemejä on useampia....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZp-9xQfzJo

----------


## Sinni

Testataas saanko jotain käyttökelpoista dataa liitettyä..

http://vid365.photobucket.com/albums...1472970476.mp4

----------


## hcf

> Testataas saanko jotain käyttökelpoista dataa liitettyä..



pikalinkku on väärinpäin. Veto tulee levyjarrujen puolelle

----------


## Blackborow

> pikalinkku on väärinpäin. Veto tulee levyjarrujen puolelle



No tuota. Sillä ei ole kyllä mitään väliä kumminpäin se on. Ihan sama kummalta puolen veto tulee niin lopputulos on sama.

----------


## Kemizti

> pikalinkku on väärinpäin. Veto tulee levyjarrujen puolelle



Sillä ny ei ole pyörimisen kans mitää tekemistä..

Oisko jarrusatulan ja keulan välistä jääny prikat pois ja levy ottaa kiinni satulan "selkään"

Jarrusatula kokonaan irti, rengas paikalleen, pikalinkku kiinni ja koita pyöriikö..

----------


## Blackborow

> Oisko jarrusatulan ja keulan välistä jääny prikat pois ja levy ottaa kiinni satulan "selkään"



Ihan hyvä havainto. Kuvankin perusteella levy on aika syvällä satulassa.

----------


## Sinni

Ihanaa kun täällä vastaillaan näin aktiivisesti. Otin jo koko jarrusatulan irti todetakseni että yhtä nahkeasti pyörii rengas. Eli viittaisiko tuo nyt siihen että navassa pultit liian kireällä? Tutkin jo sen verran että otin sen kumitutin pois ja totesin että siellä on toisella puolella napaa yksi pultti ja sen kumitutin puolella kaksi pulttia joista sisempään en omistamillani työkaluilla pääse käsiksi. Käsitykseni mukaan näitä kahta pulttia pitäisi löysätä niin voisi pyöriä paremmin? Se yksittäinen pultti oli aika löysällä mutta tämä toinen puoli tuntuu olevan tosi tiukalla. Vai olenko ihan ulalla.. Joku ilo tästäkin operaatiosta on kun pakko opiskella pyörän tekniikkaa vähän syvällisemmin.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Olipas 4fatin prossa naurettavan vähän tilaa takana 4.8 snowshoella. Millipeliä. Ei oo Norjan pojat ihan loppuun asti proota peksannu..



Eli onko nyt kuitenkin kyseessä sama runko kuin tänä vuonna vaikka mainostetaan että nyt enemmän tilaa? Siihenkin menee 4.8".

----------


## Moska

Ainakin oikean puolen pölysuoja on rutussa ja hankaa. Oikaisee ja kokeile että vaikuttaako mitään. Ja jos laakeri on liian tiukalla niin on sama kummalta puolelta hienosäädetään 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sinni

Napa siellä oli vedetty niin kireälle ettei naisvoimin saanut avattua
 Appiukko sen sai väännettyä auki ja säädön jälkeen rengas pyörii normaalisti. Jännä että ovat sen noin kiristäneet.

----------


## Blackborow

Eipä yllätä. Oma Whitekin oli aikoinaan kasattu periaatteella enemmän on vähemmän. Suurinosa osista oli ihan tolkuttomalla momentilla kiinni.

----------


## rjrm

Takapakan irrotuksessa tarvittiin aikoinaan yli metriseet varret työkaluihin... eipä ole mikään muuttunut vaikka palautetta annoin.

----------


## Läski Lusu

> Mikähän tarkoitus on jarrusatulan pultin päähän työnnettävällä mustalla muovilla?



Se on vaan lukitus sille pultille, mutta eiköhän se pysy kiinni ilmankin. En ainakaan itse laittanut niitä kiinni.

----------


## Pexxo

Päädyin perumaan tilaamani pron. Tänään kävin sitten testaamassa/koeajamassa Oulun xxl:n Interceptorin ja oli kyllä mieluinen yllätys. Melkein harmittaa nyt tämä tilanne, mutta katellaan vielä mille sitä ryhtyisi.

----------


## ytte07

Iltaa!

jokos joku 4-sarjalaisen omistaja on koittanu Jalcon vanteen muutosta tubelessiksi? Poy oli myöskin aikaisemmin kesällä työstänyt sellaista. Eli myös sinne kyssäri jotta onko toiminut?

Talvi se tulee jossain muodossa ja olis mukava saada toiset kiekot kiertoon. Noi ei olis pahan hintasia. Etunen 179€ ja takunen 199€ xxällässä.

----------


## tkallio

> Olipas 4fatin prossa naurettavan vähän tilaa takana 4.8 snowshoella. Millipeliä. Ei oo Norjan pojat ihan loppuun asti proota peksannu..



Omassa 4 pro:ssa rengas vippasi sen verran, että otti takahaarukkaan kiinni. XXL:stä tekivät Whitelle reklamaation ja odottelen nyt uutta rengasta. Rengasta on leivottu vanteelle asennusvaseliinin kanssa useampaan kertaan ja napsahtaa kyllä vanteelle ok. Tosin eturengaskin vippasee, joten liekkö Snowshoen ominaisuus... Uutta rengasta odotellessa piti hieman viistää osaa reunanappuloista ettei ehdi viedä haarukasta maaleja.

----------


## Jukkis

> http://imgur.com/a/jPC9v
> 
> 
> EDIT: Mahtaako tossa vaihtajan tienoilla olla joku suojamuovilärpäke vielä paikallaan? En jaksa nyt enää lähteä talliin katsomaan, täytyy huomenna perehtyä paremmalla ajalla.
> .



Juu ei kuulu muovisuojan olla tuossa takavaihtajan puolella kiinni. On vain kuljetusta varten laitettu suoja.
Tuo paikoillaan kun pyyhkäiset kylille niin vastaantulijoille ei kyllä jää epäselväksi, että ajat niin sanotulla laatikkopyörällä 



Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## dragonflyfin

Prkl, ku tuo takarengas hyppäsi irti, kun poljin ylämäkeen. Siis tosiaan 150km ajon jälkeen ihan yhtäkkiä. Aiemmin ei takarengas vipattanut ollenkaan, nyt se vipattaa hiukan, mutta ei putkiin ota kiinni, jarruihin laahaa ehkä sentin matkalta erittäin vähän, enkä saa millään sitä kohdalleen. Neuvoja? Eturengas nyt on vipattanut kokoajan sentin molempiin suuntiin, mutta ei vaikuta ajoon "ollenkaan", jarrut kulkevat linjassa. Siis tehtaalta asennettuna takarengas pyöri suoraan, mutta irtosi kesken ajon, vaikka oli tarkastaessa hyvin kiinni, nyt en saa mitenkään kohdalleen.

----------


## rjrm

Siis rengas irtosi. Olikos kovinkin alhaiset rengaspaineet?

Jos irtoaminen tapahtui ylämäessä voimalla poljettaessa, veikkaisin että ei irronnut eengas vaan koko takakiekko. Ehkä pikalinkku ei ollut tarpeeksi kireällä.

----------


## dragonflyfin

> Siis rengas irtosi. Olikos kovinkin alhaiset rengaspaineet?
> 
> Jos irtoaminen tapahtui ylämäessä voimalla poljettaessa, veikkaisin että ei irronnut eengas vaan koko takakiekko. Ehkä pikalinkku ei ollut tarpeeksi kireällä.




Jep siis koko kiekko irti. Paineet olivat 0.7 luokkaa, joten se ei ollut ainakaan syynä. Kireyden testasin, kun se saapui ja se oli ok. Yks kaks polkastessa hyppäsi koko setti eteenpäin, kuin ei olisi ollut ollenkaan kiinni. Ei tää nyt ihan normaalia voi olla noin pitkän ajon jälkeen?

----------


## rjrm

Se linkku on ollut löysästi kiinni jos irtoaa poljettessa. Se on ihan normaalia.

----------


## Läskimasa

😞 Onneks läpiakseli on keksitty. 😞 Jopa Whitella, pitäis olla vaan Interceptori.

----------


## kasari

> Iltaa!
> 
> jokos joku 4-sarjalaisen omistaja on koittanu Jalcon vanteen muutosta tubelessiksi? Poy oli myöskin aikaisemmin kesällä työstänyt sellaista. Eli myös sinne kyssäri jotta onko toiminut?
> 
> Talvi se tulee jossain muodossa ja olis mukava saada toiset kiekot kiertoon. Noi ei olis pahan hintasia. Etunen 179€ ja takunen 199€ xxällässä.




Eilen pyöräytin Jalcot tubelessmoodiin fat 4 ic. Etukiekko meni kuin elokuvissa,mutta takakiekkoa joutu äheltämään,renkaan reuna tipahti molemmin puolin alas. joutu kiristään hihnalla ja nyppimään rengasta vanteen reunalle. Normi jalkapumpulla kuitenkin vaan mentiin. Fixmannin teipillä vanteet. (pari kierrosta ja 1 vrk sisureilla painaantumassa)
Onhan toi vanteen profiili hanurista tubeleksen suhteen. katotaan miten pysyy pikkupaineilla. edelliset scoop fattyn blizzerkit joihin pystyn vertaamaan oli hyvät ja helpot.

----------


## Poy

ytte07:
Ei ole tarvinnut kesän jälkeen pumppailla painetta lisää. Vähän olen vähentänyt, kun kokeilin umpimetsää. Perstuntumalla ajanut, enkä ole paljon paineita mittaillut. Sen verran levee vanne ja rengas (jumbo jim), ettei ole tarvinnut millään nolla paineilla ajella. Kuitenkin olen (vähän) Oulun kivikkoisessa umpimetsässä ajanut 32 edessä, 36/42 takana.

----------


## tonza85

Huoh 2 kertaa oon purkanu eturenkaasta sisurin pois ja koittanu ettiä reikää siitä,upottamalla veteen (2x) suihkinu saippuavettä...
Mut eipä reikää löydy mut vajaa viikkon jos pyörä seisoo käyttämättä paineet tippuu reilusti et joutuu joka kerta lisää laittamaan ennen lenkkiä.
Venttiilin oon kattonu ei vuoda siitäkään...

Muita keinoja ettiä reikää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## dragonflyfin

Huvittaa muuten tuo Whiten kotisivujen teksti Prosta "Hieman pienempi eturatas mahdollistaa myös kovemmat vauhdit." Meinaako ne jalkojen vauhtia, kun saa polkea kovemmin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rcta

Mitkäs oli 2Fat Pron plussat ja miinukset? Mulefut-kehät ainakin taitaa saada kohtuudella litkutettua? Minkä kokoista rengasta mahtuu?

----------


## makton

> Mitkäs oli 2Fat Pron plussat ja miinukset? Mulefut-kehät ainakin taitaa saada kohtuudella litkutettua? Minkä kokoista rengasta mahtuu?



Mulefutit on helppo litkuttaa, siitä iso plussa. Osat oli siihen aikaan hintaan nähden ihan hyvät, nykyään kun valikoimaa on enemmän, ei mitään erityistä. Jarrut noissa tonnin vehkeissä yleensä on mitä on, niin 2fat prossakin.

Taakse mahtuu 4.8" hieman pienemmällä nappulalla. Loukin menee, kunhan vähän sheivaa reunoista nappulaa matalammaksi. Jumbo jimeistä tai muistakaan uudemmista renkaista ei 2fat:n osalta ole enää kokemusta.

Jos jotain negatiivistä pitää hakea, niin q-factor on aika iso.

----------


## pumo

JumboJim (snakeskin 4.8  ja litkutettuna) menee 2fatprohon taakse, käytössä on. aika lähellä seon  muttei ainakaan 0,5barin paineilla osu. tilanteissa jossa oikein painuu lyttyy saattaa vähän rallattaa.

----------


## Poy

> Jos jotain negatiivistä pitää hakea, niin q-factor on aika iso.



Onko näissä uudemmissa nyt sitten eri q-factor? Eikö 190mm perälle menevät kammet noissakin muissakin ole?

----------


## jopoaja

> Onko näissä uudemmissa nyt sitten eri q-factor? Eikö 190mm perälle menevät kammet noissakin muissakin ole?



Q-Factor on kaventunut 2Fatin ajoista. 4Fatista en ole varma, mutta Fillarilehden 3Fat Interceptorin arvostelussa todettiin seuraavaa:

_"Valittelimme viime vuonna 2Fat-mallia ajaessamme tolkuttoman leveää Q-factoria, jonka takia pyörää joutui ajamaan jalat harvinaisen harallaan. 3Fat Interceptorissa Q-Factor on kaventunut kuutisen milliä, joten kammet ovat nyt reilun sentin lähempänä toisiaan. Vaikka kavennus kuulostaa pieneltä, sen kyllä huomaa."_

----------


## Läskimasa

Kumpi, minä vai Fillarilehti, ei ymmärrä Q-factoria oikein? Mun mielestä 6 mm pienempi Q-factor tarkoittaa että kammet on 6 mm lähempänä toisiaan, eikä reilua senttiä. 🤔

----------


## noniinno

^ Tuon saman kummallisuuden olen havainnut f-lehden jutuissa ennenkin.

----------


## makton

Kyllähän 2fat pro:n sopi ainakin jotkut race facen kammet, joilla taisi saada vähän pienemmän q-factorin kuin tuolla FSA:n cometilla. Toisaalta, äkkiä siihen leveyteen tottuikin. En tosin kyllä jää kaipaamaankaan sitä.

----------


## Poy

^ Niin itsellä on justiinsa niin päin, että 2fat pron kammet 3fat ic:n rungossa. Olen miettinyt noita race face ride kampia. Saiskohan noilla 190mm perälle tulevilla tuon pienemmän q-factorin. Ilmeisesti 170mm perälle tulevat kammet ei sovi alkuunkaan?

----------


## rcta

Ei ilmeisesti siis kuitenkaan ihan toivoton tapaus. Miten pitkä takuu noissa oli?

----------


## N-Man

> Kumpi, minä vai Fillarilehti, ei ymmärrä Q-factoria oikein? Mun mielestä 6 mm pienempi Q-factor tarkoittaa että kammet on 6 mm lähempänä toisiaan, eikä reilua senttiä.



Olisikohan tuossa joku käsitesekaannus? Ainakin tämän määritelmän mukaan (https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_factor_(bicycles) ) q-factor tarkoittaa nimenomaan molempien kampien välistä etäisyyttä kun taas tuo F-lehden käyttämä tapa viittaisi siihen että he tarkoittavat yksittäisen kammen etäisyyttä keskilinjasta jolloin 6+6mm=12mm=reilu sentti.

----------


## rcta

Niin vaihtui täysjousto vähän ajettuun 2Fat prohon. Ekan lenkin perusteella oli onnistunut vaihto, veljet miten hauska laite! Jarrut on SLXien jälkeen vähän ehkä ujot, mutta hyvin noillakin pärjäsi. Etupää vetelee paikoitellen vähän häiritsevästi, kumina vakio bulldozer ja painetta oli tänään 0,45bar. Jos litkutuksen yhteydessä vaihtaisi kumia, niin mikähän olisi varteenotettava ympäri vuotiseen käyttöön?

----------


## Einiö

> Niin vaihtui täysjousto vähän ajettuun 2Fat prohon. Ekan lenkin perusteella oli onnistunut vaihto, veljet miten hauska laite! Jarrut on SLXien jälkeen vähän ehkä ujot, mutta hyvin noillakin pärjäsi. Etupää vetelee paikoitellen vähän häiritsevästi, kumina vakio bulldozer ja painetta oli tänään 0,45bar. Jos litkutuksen yhteydessä vaihtaisi kumia, niin mikähän olisi varteenotettava ympäri vuotiseen käyttöön?



Ääni Jumbojimille, toimii pyörässä kuin pyörässä hyvin  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^Bud hakkaa JJ etusena ympärivuotisessa käytössä ja se ei vetele edes pitkospuiden keskiraosta, niin kuin JJ:t
Painohan on sen ainoa -

Tosin ajan minäkin nykyään kesällä JJ edessä.

----------


## TMo

^ja hinta. Siinä missä JJ 4.8 snakeskinin saa alta 65€ ketale pyydetään Surlyn kumeista tuplahintaa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rcta

Samat vaihtoehdot pyörii rengastopikissakin. JJ ehkä talvella liukas, mutta paino&hinta&kesäkelpoisuus painaa enemmän. Kiitos.
Saako 2fattiin vielä XXL:stä tai muualta varakorvakkeita? Ainakin siellä näyttää olevan vapaaratasta (punainen), ei tosin mainintaa materiaalista.

----------


## solisti

Eikös se 3 liten korvake käy siihenkin? Muistaakseni näin on.

----------


## solisti

https://www.xxl.no/white-gear-hanger...109692_1_style

----------


## rcta

Niinpä näyttää, kiitos!

----------


## Rescue73

> Niin vaihtui täysjousto vähän ajettuun 2Fat prohon. Ekan lenkin perusteella oli onnistunut vaihto, veljet miten hauska laite! Jarrut on SLXien jälkeen vähän ehkä ujot, mutta hyvin noillakin pärjäsi. Etupää vetelee paikoitellen vähän häiritsevästi, kumina vakio bulldozer ja painetta oli tänään 0,45bar. Jos litkutuksen yhteydessä vaihtaisi kumia, niin mikähän olisi varteenotettava ympäri vuotiseen käyttöön?



Mulla Bontrager Barbegazi viime talven, keväällä hetken oli JJ 4,8" mutta vaihdoin Barbit takaisin eli ympärivuotiseksi ääni Barbeille varsinkin, jos ajelee myös kalliota,kivikkoa ja juurakkoa kelistä riippumatta.

----------


## Jukkis

> Niin vaihtui täysjousto vähän ajettuun 2Fat prohon. Ekan lenkin perusteella oli onnistunut vaihto, veljet miten hauska laite! Jarrut on SLXien jälkeen vähän ehkä ujot, mutta hyvin noillakin pärjäsi. Etupää vetelee paikoitellen vähän häiritsevästi, kumina vakio bulldozer ja painetta oli tänään 0,45bar. Jos litkutuksen yhteydessä vaihtaisi kumia, niin mikähän olisi varteenotettava ympäri vuotiseen käyttöön?



Mä puolestani kolmen vuoden Whitellä ajon jälkeen ostin viikko sitten täysjouston; veljet miten hauska laite  :Hymy: 
(walcokin toki edelleen tallissa jos vaikka taas joskus innostuis)

----------


## lehtijussi

Isoin asia itselleni mikä lite 3.ssa tökkii... on jarrut.


Nyt sitten jänskättää, onko näistä lievitystä jurppimiseen ja minkä verran.

----------


## solisti

^nuillahan se jurppiminen lähtee. SLX:tkin olisi riittänyt jurppimiseen, mutta onhan nuo vielä kivemmat.

----------


## lehtijussi

^ Marssin r-tekkiin ja ilmoitin tiskin takana seisoskelevalle myyjälle, että mullon fätpaikki jossa on shimanon 355 jarrut... jos siihen sais astetta paremmat tilalle? Näytti siltä että se pidätteli haukotustaan niin korjasin äkkiä että hyvät ja laadukkaat? Se nosti tiskille noi XTeet ja sano että jos oikeesti meinaat päivittää niin ne on nää. ...Viimeiset neljäkymppiä sain kaivettua kahden euron kolikoista.

Hieman piti tuumata ennen kun uskalsin vetää mattopuukolla letkut poikki... kun nehän oli reilusti liian pitkät. Yllättäen mitään häslinkiä sattunut asennuksen yhteydessä, nyt on läskiladassa oikeesti jarrut ja pysähtyy vaikka yhdellä sormella käskyttämällä.

Taidan ottaa pienen näkäräisen hyvän fiiliksen ja kesäloman kunniaks.

----------


## rjrm

Kahden vuoden ajelun jälkeen vaihdoin 2fatpron orkkispenkin tilalle B17 Brooksin. Onpas kerrassaan hyvä ratkaisu. Nyt ei tarvi miettiä missä kohdassa istun kun se originaali keltamusta oli hiukan kapea.

----------


## ytte07

Kerros lehtijussi mitä hintaa kivijalka noista pyysi? Saksanmaalta jo monesti pitäny tilata... Aina vaan jääny mietinnän tasolle.

----------


## lehtijussi

Kyllähän nettikaupoista löytyy hyviäkin tarjouksia, halusin ne nyt kuitenkin heti kun viime lenkin tuskailut jäi vaivaamaan.  Tasan satkun kappale, oli kireäksi vedetty hinta, ei kuulemma enää -yhtään- ilmaa siinä...

----------


## ytte07

Kohtuullinen on ku saa het lapaan. Bike-discount alkaen 160€ riippuen paloista. Ja tietty postit päälle. Eri asia sit ku tilaa ison laatikontäynnä sälää ovelle.

----------


## macci

Jo M615 on hurja parannus tuohon 3Fat Liten vakiojarruun verrattuna. SLX tosin ei yleensä ole juuri kalliimpi ollut. 

Suht hyvä pätkä 615 vs SLX vs XT

http://youtu.be/56s6uNm469M

----------


## Fat Mark

Onko Whiten 4 Fat Compin L-koko sopiva n. 180cm kuskille? XXL:ssa ei ko. mallia näytä löytyvän myymälöistä, joten koeajoa ei pääse suorittamaan.

----------


## hcf

https://www.xxl.no/size-guide-white
Siinä vanhat kokotaulukot

----------


## TMo

> Jo M615 on hurja parannus tuohon 3Fat Liten vakiojarruun verrattuna. SLX tosin ei yleensä ole juuri kalliimpi ollut. 
> 
> Suht hyvä pätkä 615 vs SLX vs XT
> 
> http://youtu.be/56s6uNm469M



Tää oli hyvä pätkä - mutta enemmän kiinnostaa erot XT M8000 vs. SLX M7000? Onko eroja jarruissa vai pelkästään ulkonäkö?

----------


## Taipan

Terve. Piti kirjautua tänne foorumille kun tuli ostettua ensimmäinen fatbike. Ostin tuolta XXL:n alesta tuon Whitem fat compin. Tuon olisi tarkoitus toimia kokeena läskipyöriin ja aihiona sähköfillarille. Piti rauhassa ihmetellä mutta tuli kiire ton tarjouksen takia. Meneeköhän tuohon JJ 4.8 snakeskin renkaat alle? Katselin geometria taulukoita ja näyttäisi identtiseltä muihin malleihin mittojen perusteella. Nuo vanteet taas olivat eri kuin muissa pyörissä, whiten omat 80mm, onkohan noista murheita? Tohon sähkömoottoriin olisi hyvä olla keskiössä normi BSA kierre, tuossa tiedoissa sanotaan vaan Neco B911 for 190mm bottom bracket, enkä löydä mistään lisää tietoa, mikäköhän toi on? Oon 100% nuubi näissä pyöräjutuissa, joten arvostaisin apua kun lähden opettelemaan nollasta kaikkea ja pikkuhiljaa upgreidaamaan pyörää. Tässä vielä linkki pyörän spekseihin: http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/white-4-fat-comp/

----------


## N-Man

> Tää oli hyvä pätkä - mutta enemmän kiinnostaa erot XT M8000 vs. SLX M7000? Onko eroja jarruissa vai pelkästään ulkonäkö?



Ainakin materiaaleissa on jonkin verran eroa joka näkyy myös pienessä painoerossa. Sen tarkemmin asiaa tuntematta sanoisin että XT:ssä vähän enemmän kulutusta kestävät materiaalit. Onko sillä tavallisen käyttäjän kannalta jotain merkitystä, on ihan toinen asia.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

BSA kierre noissa kaikkien muiden alumiini versioiden keskiöissä ainakin on ollut. Tilasin itsekkin toisen fatbiken...nyt tuon comp kyykkymallin, jonka kasaan uutuuttaan eri voimansiirrolla ja jarruilla. uusi XT 10x1 odottaa hyllyssä ja mekaaniset tektrot väistyy shimanon paremmilta. jumbo jimejäkin on 2paria tai sitten laitan suoraan 45nrth nastarenkaat tuohon alle talven työmatkoihin. Hinnaksi muodostuu käyttämättömien orkkis osien myynnin jälkeen summa, jonka joutuu maksamaan halpis hybridistäkin. Ei niin paljoa säälitä työpaikalla ulos jättää seisomaan.

----------


## ytte07

Lehtijussille... Kuvan perusteella sun jarrut on metallipaloilla? Ainakin laatikoiden kyljessä on täppi J04C:n kohdalla. Pitääkö paikkansa? Netin syövereissä seikkaileena en oo viä tähän settiin törmänny. J02 ja G02 on ollu vaihtoehtoina ku tänään taas kattellu. Noi metallipalat on irrallaan ostettuna kalliimmat...

Ny muuten sais noi Jalcon läskikiekot melko edukkaasti ku XXL antaa -20% viä tänään. En oo viä uskaltanu laittaa ostoskoriin.

----------


## lehtijussi

^R-tekin esitteessä sanotaan etujarrun olevan Resin jarrupalalla, takajarru metallipalalla. 
Mikä toi "Resi" on laatuaan... ma en tiedä, läski pysähtyy kuitenkin silloin kun kuski tahtoo ja se on kohtuullisen mukavaa.

----------


## ytte07

Valokuvassa on molemmissa laatikoissa täppä J04C:n kohdalla. Mutta en ny siitä vänkää. Netin mukaan molemmilla paloilla on plussat ja miinukset. Resin on yhdistepala ja toi J04C on metallipala.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Xieppo

> Tää oli hyvä pätkä - mutta enemmän kiinnostaa erot XT M8000 vs. SLX M7000? Onko eroja jarruissa vai pelkästään ulkonäkö?



M8000:ssa on ainakin kahvan vapaan liikkeen säätö.

----------


## TMo

> M8000:ssa on ainakin kahvan vapaan liikkeen säätö.



Eikö nuo nyt ole tossa M7000:sakin? Jos kerran vanhemman mallin SLX:kin oli kuten tossa videossa näytettii.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lehtijussi

> Valokuvassa on molemmissa laatikoissa täppä J04C:n kohdalla. Mutta en ny siitä vänkää. Netin mukaan molemmilla paloilla on plussat ja miinukset. Resin on yhdistepala ja toi J04C on metallipala.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kävin katsomassa ihan pyörästä ja joo, molemmissa metallipalat.

----------


## ytte07

Jep jep. Ei muuta ku kovaa ajoo. pinkbike.com sivuun törmäsin kun tätä aihetta tänään lueskelin. Mutta noi on vissiin hiukan proo tason juttuja noi valinnat.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

Mitä aiheesta lueskellut, niin vissiin nuo resin-palat kuluu aika nopeasti varsinkin sateisilla ilmoilla. Lisäksi jarruvoima ei tule niin purevasti, joten ne tuntuvat vähän tehottomimmilta ja vissiin ihan yhtä suurta kokonaisjarruvoimaa ei niistä saakkaan. Toisaalta jarrutuksen määrää on helpompi säädellä kun voima ei tule ihan yhtä on/off-tyyppisesti. Omassa cyclossa on resin-palat tehtaalta, luulen että ne toimii paremmin sen tyyppisessä pyörässä kuin oikeassa maasturissa.


Lähetetty jostakin jollakin

----------


## ytte07

Noh niin. Ei se vaatinut ku yhden iltaoluen ja kynnys ylittyi. Jalcot laitoin tilaten. 302,40€ jäi hintaa parille. Toivon että saan tubelessina toimiin mutta nähtäväksi jää.

Perhe on huomenna menossa siihen ruattalaiseen kauppaan mihin en kyllä ite mee. R-tekki on siinä naapurissa jos vaikka kävis ite siellä tutkimassa jarruja...

----------


## Kanuuna

XXL on norski, ei mulla muuta.

----------


## TMo

> XXL on norski, ei mulla muuta.



Ja Rtechin vieressä on Ikea, ei XXL. Ei mulla muuta  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ytte07

Vaimo on kärmes. Jotenki se varmaan haisteli mun suunnitelman ikean nurkilla. Jäi jarrut kauppaan ku ei lähetty kierrokselle. Aloin tässä sit emännän litee keventeleen. Reilu kilo lähti vannenauhoista ja sisureista ku vaihdoin. Floaterit suunnilleen saman painoiset ku orkkikset veetiret.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Tuli 4fat comp tänään perille, niin tuon verran osia lähtee vaihtoon heti alkuunsa. Kiekot oli muuten perus kunnossa, mut laakerit kummassakin päässä reilusti liian tiukalla.

----------


## Taipan

Mun comppi vaeltelee vielä toimituksessa, ei taida tulla tällä viikolla ja XXL ei saa vastattua kysymykseen keskiöstä 😡 Oliko tuolla hyvin tilaa muhkummallekin kumille? Mikä oli ensi vaikutelma pyörästä? Tilasin myös ton whiten runkolaukun. Hinkkaako noi maaleja rungosta, kannattaako runkoa suojata teipillä tmjs?

----------


## Jukkis

En näitä Pirkka-pyöriä(kään) paljon teippailis. Ajettavaksi nämäkin on tarkoitettu eikä kipeän p****n tapaan hiveltäväksi.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

OT: Jukkishan voi hivellä ja teippailla persettään jos siltä tuntuu, mutta osa ihmisistä vaan pitää omaisuudestaan paremmin huolta. Oli se sitten satasen kello tai sadan tonnin auto. Ainahan kannattaa mainita että alle kymppitonnin pyöriä en edes pese...varmaan auttaa kaikkia.

Taipan: 4.8" jumbo jimit sopii alle ja taaksekkin jää sormen mentävä rako kummallekkin puolella takahaarukkaan. Laukku hankaa pitemmässä käytössä maalia, et suojata kannattaa jos maalia säästelee.

----------


## Taipan

Posti toikin pyörän tänään. Oli erilainen toimitus, kuski soitti oven takaa, en ollut kotona mutta suostui odottamaan hetken että pääsin kuittaan. Pyörä kasassa, tuntui hyvin esikasatulta ja laadukkaalta hintaansa nähden, mutta katsotaan nyt lenkin jälkeen tarkemmin.

----------


## Jukkis

> OT: Jukkishan voi hivellä ja teippailla persettään jos siltä tuntuu, mutta osa ihmisistä vaan pitää omaisuudestaan paremmin huolta. Oli se sitten satasen kello tai sadan tonnin auto. Ainahan kannattaa mainita että alle kymppitonnin pyöriä en edes pese...varmaan auttaa kaikkia.
> .



Peace brother, peace. 
Ei vihapuheita, pyydän,,,

----------


## Taipan

Pyörähdin pikku lenkillä. En ole ennen läskillä ajellut marketin ulkopuolella niin oli omituinen kokemus. Painemittaria mulla ei ole, mutta koht kovilla testasin. Pyörä tuntui hyvältä kaikkialla muualla paitsi asfaltilla. Oli vähän sellaista härän kanssa painimista, ja veteli enimmäkseen oikealla. Olenko tehny kasauksessa virheen, johtuuko paineista, vee rubberin kämärenkaista vai onko läskin 'ominaisuus'?

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Renkaatkin varmaan hanurista, mutta oletko kattonut että ohjainlaakeri ei ole liian tiukalle kiristetty? Mulla oli vedetty alun perin sekin liian tiukalle..tosin rasvasin senkin kunnolla läpikäymisen yhteydessä. Tuossa alla oma lopputulos tästä mallista. Rahaa tosiaan kiinni 3x vähemmän kun mun toisessa läskissä. Kaipa tuolla talven työmatkat ajaa vähän huolettomammin.  Eli: nyt renkaina 4.8 JJ:t, voimansiirto 1x10 xt, paremmat jarrut shimanolta, sopiva stemmi: Hope..jne.

----------


## Taipan

Oli yllättävän lempeästi ohjainlaakeri kiinni onneksi. Pistin JJ 4.8 snakeskinit juuri tilaukseen, kattellaan miten vaikuttaa. Menikö omat renkaasi helposti vanteelle? Oot ollut ahkera, mä en oo saanut kuin gripit laitettua vasta 😳

----------


## Jukkis

^^ Tuossa vaiheessa läskiharrastusta saattaa ajatukset tuon suuntaiset vielä ollakin 

Lähetin mistä lähetin

----------


## Jimmyjeejee

Meni sitten talutushommiks tämän päivän lenkki. Onko näitä menny muilla? Pyörä on 3fatpro.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Siemenlinko

^Mulla meni 3fat litestä juuri hiljattain.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jonttu.

> ^Mulla meni 3fat litestä juuri hiljattain.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla




Lue topic läpi niin huomaat että se menee joka toisesta pyörästä paskaksi. Kiinakura on kiinakuraa, eipä näiltä voi tuolla hinnalla mitään ihmeitä odottaa.

----------


## morgan

Mitään tietoa koska XXL:ään tulee Whitet myyntiin vai pitääkö ennakkotilata Verkkokaupan Scooppi?

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Pyörähdin pikku lenkillä. En ole ennen läskillä ajellut marketin ulkopuolella niin oli omituinen kokemus. Painemittaria mulla ei ole, mutta koht kovilla testasin. Pyörä tuntui hyvältä kaikkialla muualla paitsi asfaltilla. Oli vähän sellaista härän kanssa painimista, ja veteli enimmäkseen oikealla. Olenko tehny kasauksessa virheen, johtuuko paineista, vee rubberin kämärenkaista vai onko läskin 'ominaisuus'?



Kannattaa vaihtaa hyvät renkaat, esim Jumbo Jim 4" (snakeskin) on ainakin itsellä hyväksi havaittu ja vaihdoin myös kaikkiin vuokrapyöriin (White 3 fat lite) JumboJimit ja kaikki ovat sanoneet,että ompas kevyt ajaa. Rengaspaineet on henk.koht. asia ja niitä joutuu vähän hakemaan..

----------


## JackOja

> Mitään tietoa koska XXL:ään tulee Whitet myyntiin...



Kai ne siellä XXL:ssä tietäis parhaiten?

----------


## Jopo81

Mitäs jarruja äijät on laittaneen kolmosliteen alkuperäisten tilalle? Olis vissiinkin aika vaihtaa nuo alkuperäiset paremmin toimiviin.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jopoaja

> Mitäs jarruja äijät on laittaneen kolmosliteen alkuperäisten tilalle? Olis vissiinkin aika vaihtaa nuo alkuperäiset paremmin toimiviin.



Interceptorissa oletuksena olevat Shimano M615:t on toimineet ainakin itellä mainiosti.

----------


## Jakke81

^^slx tai xt hinnan erot hyvin pieniä. Miten lie ellei levyjä Vaihda taitaa resin palla olla ainoa vaihtoehto?

----------


## Jopo81

Kaipa ne levyt joutais samalla vaihtaa... Pitääpä noita interceptorin jarruja katella ja vertailla slx/xt. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jonttu.

> Mitäs jarruja äijät on laittaneen kolmosliteen alkuperäisten tilalle? Olis vissiinkin aika vaihtaa nuo alkuperäiset paremmin toimiviin.
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vanhan Sukupolven SLX on hintalaatusuhteeltaan paras jarru. Ei siis uusi M7000 tai XT:n M8000, molemmissa näissä on esiintynyt vuotoja sekä kahvan että keraamisten sylinterien päässä.  Itselle on tulossa uusi pyörä ja valintaan vaikutti juurikin myös se että spessussa M615 deoret eikä noita uusia, joiden kanssa 2 kaveria tappelee tällä hetkellä. Eivät vaan toimi pitkään kunnolla vaikka ilmaavat. Eivät välttämättä ole niin nättejä tai kiiltäviä kuin uudet, mutta pysäyttävät isommankin kaverin aina juuri niin kuin pitääkin.
ELI M675 vaan tilaukseen.

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Shimano/BR-M675-SLX-F-R-Disc-Brake-Set-with-G01S-Resin-Brake-Pads-Closeout-p45502/

----------


## Jopo81

Jos levyt ja slx m675 jarrut tulee kotiin 165€ hintaan niin onko paha? Nimimerkillä koskaan oo uusia jarruja ostanu😁

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kronreif

Itse törmäsin vuotoon uusissa Deoren M615 jarruissa säiliön kannen välistä. Maalipurseet säiliön yläpinnasta poistamalla sai ongelman hoidettua,  kalvotiiviste siisbpainuu sitä pintaa vasten.

----------


## jumbojussi

Huomioita Nelos Interceptorista:


Molemmat jarruletkut sekä vaihdevaijerin kuori vääränmittaisia. Letkut hankaa emäputkeen. Ensihuollossa saavat korjata mutta vaijerikuoren pilkkoo itsekin.

Alivion levyt. Ihmettelin kun pala ei hinkkaa koko jarrutuspinnan leveydeltä. RT66:set tilaukseen, jo pelkästä periaatteesta.  :Vink: 

Jalcon vannekehän poikkisaumasta työnsi vettä/ilmakuplia lähes koko pituudelta sisurin vaihdon/pumppauksen yhteydessä -> kestävyys?
Vanteen profiili suorakulmainen mutta kommenttien perusteella tupelessoitavissa.

Kammet pyörii hieman jähmeästi, normaaliako?

Q= ~236mm, kampi <-> alahaarukka = 20mm elikkäs sais olla kapeemmallakin...  :Irvistys: 
Ketjulinja= ~77mm, ketju <-> JJ 4.8" LS = min. ~5 milliä. Ylempi väli vajaan sentin. (Muok. 2)

Muok.1: Huomasin juuri että ketjun PowerLock on väärinpäin, hälläköväliä?


Kulkee ja rullaa erinomaisesti vakiokumeilla, kovemmassa vauhdissa pientä vetelyä kaltevalla pinnalla.

Roger.

----------


## rantamies

> Meni sitten talutushommiks tämän päivän lenkki. Onko näitä menny muilla? Pyörä on 3fatpro.
> 
> Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Menikö toi hypyssä ja jos meni niin millaisilla rengaspaineilla oot ajellu? Tiesin että nuo 3 fat pron navat on kuraa, mutta tuo vie lopunkin uskottavuuden.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

> Lue topic läpi niin huomaat että se menee joka toisesta pyörästä paskaksi. Kiinakura on kiinakuraa, eipä näiltä voi tuolla hinnalla mitään ihmeitä odottaa.



Ei kai noita akseleita sentään ole kovin paljoa katkennut? Vaparin kynsiä on mennyt jokunen.

----------


## Jimmyjeejee

> Menikö toi hypyssä ja jos meni niin millaisilla rengaspaineilla oot ajellu? Tiesin että nuo 3 fat pron navat on kuraa, mutta tuo vie lopunkin uskottavuuden.
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eipä ole tullut hirveämmin hypittyä ja leikittyä. Aika perus mettäpolkuja ja salpausselän maastoja kolunnut. Tarkkaan en tiedä missä tuo on mennyt huonoksi mutta jyrkempää mäkeä polkieassa se pamahti lopullisesti.  Vähän sylettää koska tuolla ei ole ajettu edes paljoa. Laitoin jo sähköpostia xxl suuntaankin mutta eipä ole vielä vastausta kuulunut. Rengaspaineet on on ollu jotain luokkaa 0,5-0,6 ..

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jonttu.

niin siis vapaarattaita tarkoitin. Kovat väännöt yhdistettynä pehmeään metalliin ja isoihin toleransseihin ei tee hyvää.

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vesipatsas

Pystyiskö näillä sitten hyppiä jostai lumest tehdyist hyppyreist?  :Leveä hymy:  Paljon käytetty läskipyörä maksais about?

----------


## drzilton

> Pystyiskö näillä sitten hyppiä jostai lumest tehdyist hyppyreist?  Paljon käytetty läskipyörä maksais about?



Pystyy

----------


## WhiteFatOwner

https://youtu.be/sgiv0EaCnmI

----------


## Siemenlinko

> https://youtu.be/sgiv0EaCnmI



Jätkä vetää farkut ja huppari päällä alppeja alas!

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Jätkä vetää farkut ja huppari päällä alppeja alas!



Oisko joku BMX kuski. Ihmettelin joskus x-gamesia katellessa ku farkkuja käyttivät. Kyllähän ne varmaan hankauksilta suojaa paremmin ku trikoot

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Tuo vapaaratashommakin on monesta hommasta kiinni. Omalla kohdallani ollut tuuria, tai sitten öljylläkin on joku merkitys. Näitä haukuttujakin fättejä ollut kolmea sukupolvea ajossa, mutta ei ole hajonnut yksikään napa. Nytkin uusimmassa otan takanavan auki ja laitan paremman öljyn sisään..nimittäin ei kuulu mitään ääntä vapaarattaan kynsistä, eli liekkö liian jäykkä rasva tms sisällä. Tuon kun yhdistää pakkaseen niin tietää sen, että jos kynsi ei kerkeä painua kehälle kunnolla vedon tullessa niin sehän murtuu. Myönnän että mulla on hyllyssä vara vapaarattaat jokaiseen ajossa olevaan, että ei jää siitä kiinni jos pamahtaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Samoja ongelmia on mulle tullut vastaan yli kolmen tonnin spessuissakin, et aina ei rahakaan auta.

----------


## Wiima63

Nyt alkaa väljistyyn keskiön laakerit Pro 3, tonni vasta täynnä. Täytyy siis laakerit hankkia hyllyyn kohtapuolin.En kyllä ole jaksanut avata laiskana. Ensihuollossa kävi kyllä puol vuotta sit, mutta tuskinpa avasivat.

Ai niin kaverin Zerosta meni akseli kans poikki. En tiedä mikä keskiö tarkalleen oli.

----------


## Wiima63

Tuolta tilasin laakeriparin 31e kotiin kuskattuna.
https://www.bearingbasement.com/prod...earing-sealed/
Katotaan koska kirje kolahtaa laatikkoon ja kestääkö laakeri kuin kauan vanha.

----------


## jumbojussi

Uus interceptori onkii BSA-kierteellä.  :Cool: 

(Specseissä ka lukee PF mut parempi näin)

----------


## Taipan

Tuli laitettua omaan pyörään JJ 4.8" alle. Samalla hankin digitaalisen painemittarin, on tullut ajeltua paljon kevyemmillä paineilla kuin olen kuvitellut. Kovilla paineilla ja uusilla renkailla pyörä rullaa kyllä uskomattoman kevyesti eteenpäin.

----------


## jumbojussi

^ Mukavasti rullaa juu.


Ilmaantui ikävä narina/natina keskiön seutuvilta uuteen torjuntahävittäjään. Keskiön romppeet purettu ja kasattu, löysätty ja kirrattu muttei katoa. Tana, kele, tu!
Kuuluu polkiessa, lähinnä vetokampea painaessa, sekä kampia eestaas sivuittain vedeltäessä. Nakse tuntuu oudosti tulevan vinoputken puolivälin tienoilta...
Keskiörunko on alumiinia ja se on keskeltä halki elikkäs ei yhtenäinen kipale (erikoista). Täytyy vielä kokeilla tyhjänä jollain kapulalla vääntäen, ettei vaan rungossa oo häikkää.

Voiko viallinen laakeri naksahdella?

----------


## N-Man

> ^ 
> Voiko viallinen laakeri naksahdella?



Voi. Lisäksi se voi nitistä, natista, kitistä, narskua ja rusahdella.
Ihan riippuen tilanteesta tai vaikka kuun asennosta

----------


## Poy

^^Oliko tuo interceptor ja alumiini satulatolppa? Mulla 3:ssa kuuluu natinaa. Vähän auttoi kun laittoi carbon grease rasvaa, vaikka oli jotain samantapaista laitettu kasattaessakin.

----------


## jumbojussi

Vakitolpalla muttei liity tähän.

----------


## Kipe

> Tuolta tilasin laakeriparin 31e kotiin kuskattuna.
> https://www.bearingbasement.com/prod...earing-sealed/
> Katotaan koska kirje kolahtaa laatikkoon ja kestääkö laakeri kuin kauan vanha.



Käykö näm laakerit myös 3Liten keskiöön?

----------


## elasto

Saa olla tosi hyvät laakerit, että kannattaa tohon Samoxin keskiöön mitään 30 euron laakereita vaihtaa. Mä vaihdoin tilalle tällaisen XT:n keskiön 15 eurolla: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...805/wg_id-8611

Ei tarvitse olla FAT-versio kun sen pidemmän väliputken voi säästää siitä alkuperäisestä paskasta keskiöstä. Hyvin on pyörinyt siitä lähtien.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Näin on ✌ 😊 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kipe

> Saa olla tosi hyvät laakerit, että kannattaa tohon Samoxin keskiöön mitään 30 euron laakereita vaihtaa. Mä vaihdoin tilalle tällaisen XT:n keskiön 15 eurolla: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...805/wg_id-8611
> 
> Ei tarvitse olla FAT-versio kun sen pidemmän väliputken voi säästää siitä alkuperäisestä paskasta keskiöstä. Hyvin on pyörinyt siitä lähtien.



Eroaako tuo laittamasi laakeri jotenkin tästä?
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3850...-kierre--Deore

Tuo motonetin malli on tällähetkellä paikoillaan, ei kestänyt kuin puoli vuotta vähällä ajolla.

----------


## Wiima63

No hyvä että löytyy vaihtoehtoja nyt.

----------


## jumbojussi

^x8 Purin (jälleen) keskiön ja naksuuhan se tyhjänäkin vasaran varren avulla. Edelleen tuntuu kuuluvan ennemmin vinoputkesta. 
Kurkkasin valon kanssa satulatolpan sisään ja alumiinin saumahan siellä näkyy, ei tosin parin millin rakoa niikusta sisäpuolella.

Minkähän takia ei oo yhestä kappaleesta?

----------


## Munarello

Onkohan noissa neljännen polven mallien rungoissa eroja? Meinaan, että _jos_ XXL:n sivujen kuviin on uskomista niin Pro ja Comp näyttävät aika lailla samanlaisilta ja Lite eroaa muista ainakin emäputken ja takahaarukan paikkeilta.

----------


## elasto

> Eroaako tuo laittamasi laakeri jotenkin tästä?
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3850...-kierre--Deore
> 
> Tuo motonetin malli on tällähetkellä paikoillaan, ei kestänyt kuin puoli vuotta vähällä ajolla.



En tiedä onko noilla jotain eroa.

----------


## Oraakkeli

Itsellä 3Litessä kaiken purettuani ja puhdistettuani sekä rasvattuani natina jatkui epämääräisenä keulan/vinoputken suunnalta. Moukkamaisella tuurilla paikallistin natinan syyn useamman päivän etsinnän jälkeen viistooputken ja emäputken liitoskohtaan, jossa hitsaussaumassa jätetty sauma auki. Tänne eturengas heitti ajettaessa moskaa ja sen kertyessä löysä putki ajettaessa käytti ikään kuin vipuna tätä pientä hiekkaa yms. ja aiheutti epämääräisen naksumisen, joka koko ajan paheni.

Lähti natina ja naksuminen, kun heitti vettä ja pesuainetta ja kaiveli ohuella rautalangalla, yhden kerran poistin ohuella tikulla ja aseöljyllä... Lopulta kyllästyin kaivelemaan ja löin teippauksen yli...

----------


## juakko

> Onkohan noissa neljännen polven mallien rungoissa eroja? Meinaan, että _jos_ XXL:n sivujen kuviin on uskomista niin Pro ja Comp näyttävät aika lailla samanlaisilta ja Lite eroaa muista ainakin emäputken ja takahaarukan paikkeilta.



Xxl:n sivuilla on lite 3:n kuva. Oikea on Whiten omilla sivuilla. Käsittääkseni rungot ovat nelosissa samat, haarukka vaihtelee.

----------


## Pancho

> Itsellä 3Litessä kaiken purettuani ja puhdistettuani sekä rasvattuani natina jatkui epämääräisenä keulan/vinoputken suunnalta. Moukkamaisella tuurilla paikallistin natinan syyn useamman päivän etsinnän jälkeen viistooputken ja emäputken liitoskohtaan, jossa hitsaussaumassa jätetty sauma auki. Tänne eturengas heitti ajettaessa moskaa ja sen kertyessä löysä putki ajettaessa käytti ikään kuin vipuna tätä pientä hiekkaa yms. ja aiheutti epämääräisen naksumisen, joka koko ajan paheni.
> 
> Lähti natina ja naksuminen, kun heitti vettä ja pesuainetta ja kaiveli ohuella rautalangalla, yhden kerran poistin ohuella tikulla ja aseöljyllä... Lopulta kyllästyin kaivelemaan ja löin teippauksen yli...



Olisko tuosta raosta mahdollista saada kuva?

----------


## N-Man

> Olisko tuosta raosta mahdollista saada kuva?



Aukko rungon hitsaussaumassa joka lisäksi elää natinaa aiheuttaen, kuulostaa  minusta varsin huolestuttavalta.

----------


## juakko

Taitaa olla kuvassa tuo sauma, eli vahvikelevy on vain kolmelta sivulta kiinni. Ei haitanne kestävyyttä, vai mitä sanovat foorumin gurut?





>

----------


## Oraakkeli

Juuri tuo vahvikelevyn aukko kerää moskaa!

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## V-P.V

> Taitaa olla kuvassa tuo sauma, eli vahvikelevy on vain kolmelta sivulta kiinni. Ei haitanne kestävyyttä, vai mitä sanovat foorumin gurut?



Ei varmasti vaikuta kestävyyteen, varmaan päinvastoin. Luulen että tarkoituksella jätetty auki. Hitsausteknisiä juttuja tjsp.
Piti ihan tarkistaa omasta 3prootista. 
Helppo teipata yli tai kiinnittää pieni "roiskeläppä" jos muodostuu ongelmaksi.

----------


## AnttiL

Mutta voiko myös naksunaa aiheuttaa haarukan ja emäputken välinen rako?
On niin pieni rako että jos ja kun haarukka elää niin ottaa toisiinsa kiinni?
Täytyy tuo rako kanssa putsata yms. on vaan aika pieni rako..
Mikäs keskiölaakeri nyt varmasti käy? käykö siis tuo motonetin malli?
3Lite kalustona.

----------


## kim71

mitä lisäarvoa saan whiten 4 prosta verrattuna tähän astiseen läskiini 2 prohon muutakun värin vaihdon? kuume vähän olis vaihtaa, mut kertokaahan onko järkeä? mikä parempaa jne.?

----------


## Jukkis

^ Kuumeesta puheen ollen mulla on sitten lääkitys kohdallaan kun ajan yhä Fat 1 Pro:lla  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harmis

> mitä lisäarvoa saan whiten 4 prosta verrattuna tähän astiseen läskiini 2 prohon muutakun värin vaihdon? kuume vähän olis vaihtaa, mut kertokaahan onko järkeä? mikä parempaa jne.?



Kakkosessa käsittäkseni paremmat kiekot että ne kannattanee siirtää neloseen jos vaihtaa. Onhan se kakkonen kyllä hemmetin ruma 

Lähetetty minun SM-G388F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

> Kakkosessa käsittäkseni paremmat kiekot että ne kannattanee siirtää neloseen jos vaihtaa. Onhan se kakkonen kyllä hemmetin ruma



Etukiekko ei passaa.

 En kyllä näe paljoa järkeä tehdä tuollaista vaihtoa. Laita suoraan joku parempi rauta alle tai ajaa sillä nykyisellä.

----------


## juakko

Hankin sitten 4Fat Compin ensiläskiksi Vaeltajan inspiroimana. Ajan sillä vielä ihan peruskokoonpanolla, mutta tarkoitus on päivittää sitä pikkuhiljaa. Ensimmäiseksi varmaan voimansiirto, jotta saa vähän helpomman vaihteen kuin 1:1. Hirveä ankkurihan tuo tällä hetkellä on (Large 16,5kg ilman polkimia), mutta ei se ajossa vaivaa.

----------


## JiiÄm

> Ei varmasti vaikuta kestävyyteen, varmaan päinvastoin. Luulen että tarkoituksella jätetty auki. Hitsausteknisiä juttuja tjsp.
> Piti ihan tarkistaa omasta 3prootista. 
> Helppo teipata yli tai kiinnittää pieni "roiskeläppä" jos muodostuu ongelmaksi.



Todennäköiseesti juuri näin. Yksi vaihtoehto on tietysti pursottaa esim. mustalla liima-saumamassalla tuo rako umpeen. Pyyhkäisee ylimääräiset pois jolloin näkyviin jää ohut musta raita. Ei kerää enää rapaa, on esteettisesti melkolailla näkymätön ja riittävän elastisena tuskin vesittää tuon auki jätetyn liitoksen ideaa.

----------


## kim71

> Etukiekko ei passaa.
> 
>  En kyllä näe paljoa järkeä tehdä tuollaista vaihtoa. Laita suoraan joku parempi rauta alle tai ajaa sillä nykyisellä.



Jotenkin olisin odottanut että olis tullut pitkä lista pro 4:sen paremmuudesta tueksi kuumeeseen  :Leveä hymy: 
keksikään nyt ees muutama hyvä syy vaihdolle  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

Eikös tos 2fat pro:ssa oo paremmat vanteet? Mulefut:it
Oranssia maalia vaan kaupasta

----------


## Jukkis

^^ Myyjä tulee iloiseksi kun lompakko lihoo ja sun posas kevenee,,,

----------


## Pancho

^^^ Paremmat renkaat ja 1x11 voimansiirto?

----------


## kim71

> ^^^ Paremmat renkaat ja 1x11 voimansiirto?



Hyvä!!  lisää, lisää syitä!!

----------


## solisti

Ei mikään ole vaihtamisen arvoista, se fat2 on komeampikin  :Vink: .

----------


## AnttiL

Onkos narinassa tutkittu ohjainlaakereita?
Tuntuu välykset olevan turskan mentäviä välyksiä.

----------


## KumpiKampi

> Onkos narinassa tutkittu ohjainlaakereita?
> Tuntuu välykset olevan turskan mentäviä välyksiä.



Otin omasta Pro4 haarukan irti, narinan syy on toden näköisesti ettei alempi laakeri asetu hyvin sen alla olevaan  sovitusholkkiin, vaan jää nytkähtelemään sen varaan. Kun holkin ottaa haarukasta pois ja painaa laakeria vasten se ei uppoa kunnolla siihen hyvin, vaikka holkki on katkaistu, eli se painuu jonkin verran suppuun. Jos nuo palikat ei sovi paremmin uuteen kuitukeulaan niin saavat toimittaa paremmin sopivat osat tuohon!

----------


## juakko

Muuten fillari todella jykevää tekoa, mutta päättivät laittaa yhden pultin satulakiinnityksen. Kolmannella lenkillä raskas persus narautti satulan vinoon. Onneksi tämän kokoisia kahden pultin tolppia on kertynyt varastoon muutama...

----------


## Wiima63

Laakerit tuli, mutta saavat odottaa vaihtoa kun kammet rullaa vielä hyvin.
Samalla tuli tohon 3proohon laitettua Bud ja Lou litkujen kera. Viheliäinen vanne tosiaan ja ekaa kertaa moista tein. No toinen rengas menikin helposti kun tietää taktiikan. Eli telttapatja teippivirityksellä alkoi pitään.
Saas nähä kuin kestää ajossa ja kuin ales uskaltaa paineet laskea talvella viimeistään.

----------


## Munarello

Pienimuotoista läskipyöräkuumetta on tavan flunssan ohella pitänyt täällä. White vaikuttaisi kohtuullisen hyvältä vaihtoehdolta, olkoonkin että ketjussa esiin tulleet tekniset ongelmat hieman arveluttavat. Se vaan, että minkä noista kolmesta valitsisi. Puntaroinut että jos ei halua heti alkaa vaihtamaan osia, niin Comp ei taida tulla kysymykseen. Välityksiä pitäisi rukata eikä Tektron mekaaniset levarit herätä luottamusta. Pari satkua menisi helposti nuo vaihtamalla, mikä nostaakin kokonaishinnan jo Liten tasolle.  Mistä päästäänkin vertailuun Pron ja Liten välillä. Pron 15mm läpiakseli vs 9mm pikalinkut kääntyy kai läpiakselin eduksi? Prossa taitaa muutenkin kautta linjan olla paremmat osat, mutta hintaakin on 400e enemmän. Ja sekin, että Litessa on etuvaihtaja ja Pro on trendikkäästi ilman..

Hyvä uutinen on, että Lahteen avataan huomenna XXL:n myymälä joten ei tarvitse enää kurnuttaa Vantaalle saakka näitä varten. Pitänee varmaan käydä avajaisryysiksessä käpistelemässä..

----------


## Jimmyjeejee

> Laakerit tuli, mutta saavat odottaa vaihtoa kun kammet rullaa vielä hyvin.
> Samalla tuli tohon 3proohon laitettua Bud ja Lou litkujen kera. Viheliäinen vanne tosiaan ja ekaa kertaa moista tein. No toinen rengas menikin helposti kun tietää taktiikan. Eli telttapatja teippivirityksellä alkoi pitään.
> Saas nähä kuin kestää ajossa ja kuin ales uskaltaa paineet laskea talvella viimeistään.



Laittelepa rapsaa sit miten tubelessina pysyy. Iteki tota miettiny mutta en oo vielä tohtinu laitella kun joku jossain sanoi ettei oikeen noilla vanteilla meinaa pysyä. Itellä kans bud ja lou alla.

Huomenna tosiaan aukee lahteen myymälä ja toivon että saan vihdoin vietyä pyörän huoltoon ja taka-akselin vaihdettua. Uudet jarrut ja ohjaustankokin odottaa asentamistaan 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AnttiL

Ghetto tubeless on mullakin tehtynä ja hyvin on toimintu vielä.
JJ 4.8 renkaana.
Se laakerin alakooli on mulla yhtä palaa siis ei halki ja taitaa illa se paikka josta ääni tulee.

----------


## Munarello

Se on nyt, eh nimittäin, sillä tavalla, että läskikuume lähtee läskipyörällä. Lahden avajaisryysiksestä kävin Liten hakemassa. Ei ollut ämpäreitä jaossa, mutta potkupallon sain vitosella joten tässähän tuli jopa säästettyä!  :Hymy:

----------


## kim71

> Se on nyt, eh nimittäin, sillä tavalla, että läskikuume lähtee läskipyörällä. Lahden avajaisryysiksestä kävin Liten hakemassa. Ei ollut ämpäreitä jaossa, mutta potkupallon sain vitosella joten tässähän tuli jopa säästettyä!



Onnea uudelle!

----------


## Munarello

> Onnea uudelle!



Tängjuu-mies kiittää.  :Hymy:  Pitäisi jostain keksiä rengaspainemittari, koska mun spessun pumpun mittari ei tunnu ymmärtävän mitään alle yhden barin paineista. Tai kyllähän sitä sormitarkkuudellakin pärjäilee, mutta nippelivirus on kavala sairaus.  :Leveä hymy:  Foto alla. Muuta en ole tuolle vielä tehnyt kuin nostin satulan oikealle korkeudelle (ja ruuvasin pullotelineen kiinni). Aika kivalta laitteelta vaikuttaa. Välityksiä tuntuisi olevan passelisti. Niihin ei tarvitse koskea, mutta jarrut voisi kyllä olla paremmat. Saa nähdä auttaako sisäänajo.

----------


## kim71

> Tängjuu-mies kiittää.  Pitäisi jostain keksiä rengaspainemittari, koska mun spessun pumpun mittari ei tunnu ymmärtävän mitään alle yhden barin paineista. Tai kyllähän sitä sormitarkkuudellakin pärjäilee, mutta nippelivirus on kavala sairaus.  Foto alla. Muuta en ole tuolle vielä tehnyt kuin nostin satulan oikealle korkeudelle (ja ruuvasin pullotelineen kiinni). Aika kivalta laitteelta vaikuttaa. Välityksiä tuntuisi olevan passelisti. Niihin ei tarvitse koskea, mutta jarrut voisi kyllä olla paremmat. Saa nähdä auttaako sisäänajo.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...90&cat=product itsellä ollut vuosia toi digitaalinen painemittari. Tarkka, halpa. Suosittelen.

----------


## JiiÄm

Spessun vihreän MTB-version tais lähteä sieltä 0.3bar:sta. Muutenkin ihan näppärä pumppu, mm. paineenlaskunappulansa vuoksi.

----------


## Swatsi

> Tängjuu-mies kiittää.  Pitäisi jostain keksiä rengaspainemittari, koska mun spessun pumpun mittari ei tunnu ymmärtävän mitään alle yhden barin paineista. Tai kyllähän sitä sormitarkkuudellakin pärjäilee, mutta nippelivirus on kavala sairaus.  Foto alla. Muuta en ole tuolle vielä tehnyt kuin nostin satulan oikealle korkeudelle (ja ruuvasin pullotelineen kiinni). Aika kivalta laitteelta vaikuttaa. Välityksiä tuntuisi olevan passelisti. Niihin ei tarvitse koskea, mutta jarrut voisi kyllä olla paremmat. Saa nähdä auttaako sisäänajo.



Motonetistä tuli ostettua heräteostoksena digitaalinen rengaspainemittari/avaimenperä. Muistaakseni joku 14€. Hyvin pelittää ja mielestäni tarkkakin ja helppokäyttöinen. Mittari kuoriltaan kestävän oloinen, mutta itsellä taisi ottaa siipeensä kosteudesta. Patterin pystyy kans luultavasti vaihtamaan, korvake tinattu patteriin kiinni.

----------


## Jukkis

> Motonetistä tuli ostettua heräteostoksena digitaalinen rengaspainemittari/avaimenperä. Muistaakseni joku 14€. Hyvin pelittää ja mielestäni tarkkakin ja helppokäyttöinen. Mittari kuoriltaan kestävän oloinen, mutta itsellä taisi ottaa siipeensä kosteudesta. Patterin pystyy kans luultavasti vaihtamaan, korvake tinattu patteriin kiinni.




Jos tarkoitat tätä niin ei kannata odottaa liikoja käyttöiältä,,,
http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38123...-venttiileille

Mulla kolmas menossa, kaks aiempaa pimeni muutaman kuukauden päästä. Uus aina takuuvaihtona, mutta sitten kun tää toistaiseksi vielä toimiva sippaa, en kyllä enää samanlaista korvauksena huoli  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ytte07

Juu myös täällä 3 menossa. Laatu ei kyllä oo häävi. Hyvä sen aikaa ku toimii. Seuraavassa euroopan kuormassa taitaa tulla joku toinen kokeiluun.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## N-Man

> Juu myös täällä 3 menossa. Laatu ei kyllä oo häävi. Hyvä sen aikaa ku toimii. Seuraavassa euroopan kuormassa taitaa tulla joku toinen kokeiluun.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tämä on minulla toiminut hyvin eikä hinta päätä huimaa...

http://m.bikester.fi/tarvikkeet/pyor...keet/8287.html

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Eikö pumpun painemittari riitä vai kesken lenkinkö noita paineita ruuvailette? Ajan varmaan liian vähän kun ei kerkeä kesken lenkkien ruveta paineita säätämään  :Leveä hymy:  Ostin muuten tankoon viikolla 2kpl noita magicshinen MS-606 valoja xxl:n tarjouksesta ~50€ kpl. Näkee ainakin nyt tuolla korvessa polkiessa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Eikö pumpun painemittari riitä vai kesken lenkinkö noita paineita ruuvailette?



Ei tarkkuus piisaa kun reilusti alle barin mennään.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Aivan. Mulla on joku satkun jalkapumppu, millä sen tarkkkuuden rajoissa olen saanut omaan kyytiin sopivat paineet alle. Puolen baarin - 0-75 - 1bar välillä tuon mukaan on tullut säädeltyä..ja perstuntumalta loput. Toisessa olen pitänyt alla kesällä 4,0 jumbo jimit ja meinasin ostaa siihen keulalle bluton kuituhaarukan tilalle kun sattuu sopivasti jostain löytymään. Toisessa fillarissa (tai kuudennessa..miten sen laskee) kesällä 4,8 jumbo jimit ja talvella dillingerit, joiden kanssa mennään talvi ja kesä jäykällä keulalla. Jäykän keulan kanssa tuo painepuoli tarkempi tietty.

----------


## Swatsi

> Jos tarkoitat tätä niin ei kannata odottaa liikoja käyttöiältä,,,
> http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38123...-venttiileille
> 
> Mulla kolmas menossa, kaks aiempaa pimeni muutaman kuukauden päästä. Uus aina takuuvaihtona, mutta sitten kun tää toistaiseksi vielä toimiva sippaa, en kyllä enää samanlaista korvauksena huoli



Juurikin tuo sama härveli... 😂 En saanut sitä tänään hereille enää. Miten pitkä takuu? En ainakaan motonetin sivuilta löytänyt...

----------


## ytte07

Muistaakseni vuosi.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukkis

^^ En osaa minäkään varmalla takuun pituutta kertoa, kun aina ovat hajonneet muutaman viikon päästä ostamisesta,,,


Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

> ^^ En osaa minäkään varmalla takuun pituutta kertoa, kun aina ovat hajonneet muutaman viikon päästä ostamisesta,,,
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Alkaa kuulostamaan melko pätevältä laitteelta 😅

----------


## N-Man

> Eikö pumpun painemittari riitä vai kesken lenkinkö noita paineita ruuvailette? Ajan varmaan liian vähän kun ei kerkeä kesken lenkkien ruveta paineita säätämään  Ostin muuten tankoon viikolla 2kpl noita magicshinen MS-606 valoja xxl:n tarjouksesta ~50€ kpl. Näkee ainakin nyt tuolla korvessa polkiessa.



Minä ainakin tarkistan paineet ennen lenkkiä ja se onnistuu noin sekunnissa per pyörä tuollaisella mittarilla. Ainakaan minun pumppuni mittari taas ei näytä luotettavasti painetta ennen kuin on ainakin kerran painanut ilmaa renkaaseen joten se ei oikein sovellu vain paineiden tarkistamiseen.

Ps. Itsekin ostin saman valon ja on yllättävän tehokas hintaan nähden. Nyt harmittaa että en ostanut kerralla kahta. Toivottavasti tulee pian taas tarjoukseen...

----------


## paskalokki

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...re-gauge-30845

Kunnollista digimittaria tilalle niin loppuu vaikeudet.

----------


## Jimmyjeejee

Tuo schwalben airmax pro löytyy täältäkin. On ollut toimiva.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukkis

^^ Mulla ei oo Lidlin pumpussa painemittaria,,,

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juakko

SKS:n iso 29er pumppu on osoittanut melko hyväksi läskipumpuksi. Mukana tulee tuhdimpi käsipumppukin.

----------


## rantamies

> Tämä on minulla toiminut hyvin eikä hinta päätä huimaa...
> 
> http://m.bikester.fi/tarvikkeet/pyor...keet/8287.html



Mulla kanssa toi sama ja hyvä on ollut. Litkujen kanssa tota en vielä ole kyllä käyttänyt.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

^ Mulla tuo ei taas toiminut ja pitäisikö sen edes toimia prestalla.
Nykyään tämä käytössä ja on ihan hyvä:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...re-gauge-31031

----------


## mla

Itsellä ollut monta mittaria vuosien saatossa - osa hukkunut ja osa hajonnut.
Tuo Schwalbe toimii edelleen - SKS ei toiminut kuin pari viikkoa (ei viitsi palauttaa Saksaan kulujen vuoksi).
Prestalla toimii tuo Schwalbe ihan ok. 
Topeak JoeBlow FAT Pumpin ostin kesällä - muuten hyvä, mutta sen letkun liittimet on aika syvältä eli en saanut niitä toimimaan kunnolla prestan kanssa. 
Vaihdoin vanhasta rikkoutuneesta pumpusta letkun/liittimen ja sillä toimii hyvin. Tuo rikkoutunut oli marketin 10€ jalkapumppu - siitä meni letku painemittarin ja pumpun välistä (räjähti riekaleiksi).

----------


## rantamies

> ^ Mulla tuo ei taas toiminut ja pitäisikö sen edes toimia prestalla.
> Nykyään tämä käytössä ja on ihan hyvä:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...re-gauge-31031



Toimii kaikilla venttiilityypeillä.

----------


## AnttiL

Tänään asensin Shimanon keskiölaakerin jonka motonetistä hain.
Hyvin istui ja tuntui napakammalta kun vanha loppuunajettu.

----------


## elasto

Kannattaa samalla porata vedenpoistoreikä sinne keskiön alle jos siellä ei ole. Ainakaan mun 3 Litessä ei ollut.

----------


## Jukkis

Ei ollut Fat1 Prossakaan eli eivät ole Whiten sepät oppineet mitään vuosien vieriessä,,,

Lähetin mistä lähetin

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Kampihomman nostin seuraavalle tasolle 3pro:ssa. Tilasin bike24:stä sramin gx-1400 1x11 kammet  30t rattaalla + keskiön. ~200€ meni että heilahti. Alkuperäisetkin menee hyötykäyttöön.. Keskiö mallia GXP eli piti taas ostaa uusi työkalu samalla.

----------


## AnttiL

Kyllä pohjavedenpoistoreikä tuli tehtyä samalla.

----------


## ytte07

Laitoikko AnttiL tuon 38-5003 numeron keskiön?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AnttiL

Laitoin.
Se väliputkihan on lyhyt ja alkuperäinen jää löysäksi. 
Mutta jätin pois, vaseliinia reippaasti sisäpuolelle ja tosiaan vedenpoistoreikä syntyi.
Toihan on niin edullinen vaikka parikertaa vuodessa vaihtas  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jopo81

Jarruhommien lisäksi meni keventelyksikin 
Ku halvalla sai, vai miten se oli...

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## heiber

Olen etsiskelemässä maantiepyörän ja jäykkäperäisen 29 kaveriksi Fatbikea lähinnä kuntoliikuntaan ja retkeilyyn. Ko. ketju on kovin pitkä, mikä osaltaan kertonee myytyjen pyörien määrästä ja samalla laajasta käyttökokemuksesta ko. pyörien osalta. Sieltä täältä ketjua lukeneena melko usein törmää sanoihin kiinakuraa, ruostetta, jarrut on hanurista jne. Mutta, miksi maksaa Surlysta tai Salsasta yli kahta tonnia, jos 4 Fat Pro ajaa loppupeleissä saman asian?! Viitsisikö joku teistä kokemusta ja osaamista omaavista vastata seuraaviin, ja vetää samalla tätä pitkää ketjua vähän pakettiin (ymmärrän, että on kysymys subjektiivisesta näkemyksestä, mutta se riittää ainakin mulle oikein hyvin!).
- onko 4 Fat Prossa osia, jotka kannattaa päivittää "ehdottomasti" ainakin ennen pitempiä retkiä. 
- onko osia, jotka kannattaa hankkia hyllyyn odottamaan, kun niitä kuitenkin tarvitaan.
- onko juttuja, jotka olisi hyvä päivittää ajomukavuuden tai muun syyn takia.

Etukäteen kiittäen!

----------


## Keimo

Mikäs keula tämä on?





> Jarruhommien lisäksi meni keventelyksikin 
> Ku halvalla sai, vai miten se oli...
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

> Mikäs keula tämä on?



Spessun FACT, jos oikein ymmärsin😀

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sävynsäätäjä

> Olen etsiskelemässä maantiepyörän ja jäykkäperäisen 29 kaveriksi Fatbikea lähinnä kuntoliikuntaan ja retkeilyyn. Ko. ketju on kovin pitkä, mikä osaltaan kertonee myytyjen pyörien määrästä ja samalla laajasta käyttökokemuksesta ko. pyörien osalta. Sieltä täältä ketjua lukeneena melko usein törmää sanoihin kiinakuraa, ruostetta, jarrut on hanurista jne. Mutta, miksi maksaa Surlysta tai Salsasta yli kahta tonnia, jos 4 Fat Pro ajaa loppupeleissä saman asian?! Viitsisikö joku teistä kokemusta ja osaamista omaavista vastata seuraaviin, ja vetää samalla tätä pitkää ketjua vähän pakettiin (ymmärrän, että on kysymys subjektiivisesta näkemyksestä, mutta se riittää ainakin mulle oikein hyvin!).
> - onko 4 Fat Prossa osia, jotka kannattaa päivittää "ehdottomasti" ainakin ennen pitempiä retkiä. 
> - onko osia, jotka kannattaa hankkia hyllyyn odottamaan, kun niitä kuitenkin tarvitaan.
> - onko juttuja, jotka olisi hyvä päivittää ajomukavuuden tai muun syyn takia.
> 
> Etukäteen kiittäen!



En osaa prosta sanoa, mutta 3litellä olen päässyt aivan samat reitit ja samalla vauhdilla kuin muut mukana olijat 2-3X kalliimmalla pyörillään. Mitään ei ole hajonnut eikä tarvinnut vaihtaa, mukavuudesta en tiedä kun en "parempia" koe tarpeelliseksi kokeilla.  :Vink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Taipan

On tullut pyöräiltyä tuolla 4 fat compilla aika paljon. Renkaiden vaihdon jälkeen on ollut todella mukavaa. Jarrut vaan on hirveää kuraa. Vaihteitakin tekisi mieli päivittää tuosta 8:sta 10-11:sta hieman pienemmällä eturattaalla, onkohan mitään järkeä? Osaaminen pyöreä nolla, mutta tekemällä olisi tarkoitus opetella. Osaako kukaan antaa rautalankaa mitä osia kannattaisi laitella pienellä budjetilla? Voiko esim. nykyisiä jarrulevyjä käyttää vai pitääkö nekin vaihtaa samalla? Shimanon osia haluaisin käyttää. Renkaat tilasin bike discountista ja kaikki meni yllättävän hyvin.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Levyt voit jättää alkuperäiseksi jos vaihdat jarrut. Shimanolta vaan jarrusetti paikalleen entisten tilalle. Xt 10 takavaihtaja, 10-vipu, ketjut ja 10 pakka..nuo alle 150€. Pääsee halvemmallakin jos ottaa osat deorea tai slx:ää.
 Laitan omaan comppiin kokonaan paremmat kammet racefacen 30 piikkisellä vielä ennen talvea, vaikka orkkiskammetkin varmaan ajais asiansa. Uusi parempi keskiö ulkoisilla laakereilla, on ehkä se ykkös juttu tuossa kampien vaihdon hyödyssä.  Mulla tosin ei taida olla alkuperäistä kohta kun runko ja kiekot.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Niin ja en ole tuolla ajanut kun yhden lenkin, jos tarkkoja ollaan 😆 Liikaa fillareita kaiketi?

----------


## Taipan

Kiitos vastauksesta. Arvon tässä pitäiskö vaan väijyä tarjousta ja ostaa suoraan pro, ois valmiina 1x11, nestelevarit, yms. ei tarttis kuin heittää jumbojimit alle. Ois 28 rataskin edessä. Mutta tuohon comppiin jos parilla sadalla sais vähän parempaa jarrua ja vaihteistoa niin lienis sen jälkeen kelpo menopeli. Pidin aluks tota harmaata järkkynä värinä, mutta olen oppinut pitämään siitä, nyt tökkii tuo oranssi. Geometria on kaikissa onneksi sama, istuu mulle ainakin kuin hanska. Onneksi ei ole kuin yksi pyörä niin ei tartte miettiä millä lähtee 😀

----------


## pee

3 Fat Pro 1000 eurolla: https://www.xxl.fi/white-3-fat-pro-1...112004_1_style .

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Pro:n hinnalla saa melkein 2kpl noita comppeja. Ei huono vaihtoehto silti..onhan tuo mullakin 3pro ajossa samalla sramin gx 1x11 voimansiirrolla. Jos kiinnostusta + osaamista löytyy, niin 4pro:n hinnalla (nytkin 600€ hintaero) saa rakennettua compista paremman pyörän kokonaan eri voimansiirrolla, jarruilla ja keulalla. Saatikka jos osti compin sillä reilusti alle 600€ hinnalla. Runko on sama. 


4fat pro:sta ajatuksia: 

1. Keulassa menivät säästämään. 3-sarjalaisessa oli hyvä hiilarikeula kunnon läpiakselilla. Siihen saa bluton paikalleen suoraan tarvittaessa (etukiekon napa yhteensopiva).
2. Kiekoissa kehät nyt ainakin fiksummat. Leveys muuttui +10mm, mutta tubeles virityksistä ei tietoa. Navat saman tasoisia. 
3. Vaihteisto tosiaan ok 1x11 sram. Orkkis keskiö heikko lenkki, mutta halpa vaihtaa. Ratas edessä joku kiinan juttu eikä muistaakseni NW vaan suorilla hampailla.

----------


## Taipan

En menisi kanssa maksamaan prosta täyttä hintaa, -20% alkaa houkuttaa. Tosin tuon oman compin ostin 560€:lla ja laskin juuri että erotuksella pro:hon päivittää jo huolella, ja itse kun tekee niin oppii samalla. Laskin että slx:n 11-vaihteiston shadow plussana saisi racefacen eturattaalla n.200€:n, perusjarrut n.100€:lla. Tuohon kun lisää vielä jj.4.8 snakeskinit 130€, niin hinnaksi tulee karkeasti 1000€. Settinä jo mieluisampi kuin tuo pro ainakin itselleni. Arveluttaa vain että meneeköhän tuo 11 -pakka heittämällä kiinni ja pystyykö pelkkää eturatasta vaihtamaan ilman kampien sinksausta. En huomannut katsoa nw-rattailla ja keskiötä en ole murehtinut, täytyy vielä katsoa noita samalla vaivalla.

----------


## Pancho

^Sramin GX vaatii XD-vapaarattaan, jota compissa ei ole.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Jos tuo M-koko käy sulle niin ei ole tonni paha tuosta uudesta 3-fat pro:sta nyt tuolla. Compissa on eri keskiö ja kammet kun noissa muissa. Sama ketjulinja käy, eli uusi eturatas vaan paikalleen vanhan tilalle. 11 pakka muuten tuskin käy tuolle vapaarattaalle, mutta kymppi sopiii. Sen kun ottaa sillä isolla laajennusrattaalla, niin saa tarvittaessa kevyemmäksi välityksiä.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

^^ shimanon XT m8000 11x on onneksi olemassa jos 11 voimansiirtoa haluaa

----------


## Pancho

^^^ Itse itselleni vastaten. Mikä pakko pistää sramia. Shimanoltakin löytyy 11-lehtistä. Se, että käykö samalle vapaarattaalle on kyssäri

----------


## Pancho

> ^^ shimanon XT m8000 11x on onneksi olemassa jos 11 voimansiirtoa haluaa



Näinpä, tajusin pari sekuntia liian myöhässä.

----------


## rantamies

Sramilla on olemassa 11sp pakka joka ei tarttee XD-vapaaratasta

Oiskohan nyt sitten ollut tämä:
https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...issset-p48904/


Edit. Ainahan vaparaattaan voi vaihtaa samalla tuohon xd- malliin. GX-voimansiirto on todella hyvä kun vaan on kunnolla säädöissä.  Vastaavasta shimpasta tosin ei ole kokemuksia.

----------


## Taipan

Ajattelin laittaa eteen 28T ja taakse 11-42 järkihinnoilla. Tästä päädyin tuohon slx-sarjaan ja 11 vaihteeseen. Eli tuo slx:n m7000 pakka ei tod. mene mutta xt 8000 menee? Ei ole mikään pakko olla tietenkään juuri nämä, täytyy vielä tutkia 10 vaihteita jos menee kerran nätimmin. Ei mene M-koko millään mulle. Ja periaatteessa haluaisin ainakin kerran laitella kaikki itse kun tämä on ns. ensimmäinen pyörä, että vähän oppisi perusasioita eikä olisi ihan kädetön pyörän huolloissa sitten. Tuossa 4 prossa olisi kaikki vaan valmiina kuin illallinen Manulle 😀

----------


## rantamies

> Ajattelin laittaa eteen 28T ja taakse 11-42 järkihinnoilla. Tästä päädyin tuohon slx-sarjaan ja 11 vaihteeseen. Eli tuo slx:n m7000 pakka ei tod. mene mutta xt 8000 menee? Ei ole mikään pakko olla tietenkään juuri nämä, täytyy vielä tutkia 10 vaihteita jos menee kerran nätimmin. Ei mene M-koko millään mulle. Ja periaatteessa haluaisin ainakin kerran laitella kaikki itse kun tämä on ns. ensimmäinen pyörä, että vähän oppisi perusasioita eikä olisi ihan kädetön pyörän huolloissa sitten. Tuossa 4 prossa olisi kaikki vaan valmiina kuin illallinen Manulle 😀



Oisko 30T parempi 11-42 kanssa? 3Pron vakio 32T+11-42 on mielestäni jo passeli. Hyvin harvoin tulee tilanteita että kaipaisi pienempää vaihdetta.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Niin siis kaikki shimanon 11-lehtiset maastopakat on saman levyisiä. Se että mahtuuko ne tuohon kyseiseen vapaarattaan runkoon on eri asia. Pitäis mitata tai kokeilla laina pakalla ennen kun tilaa setin.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Hyvin harvoin tulee tilanteita että kaipaisi pienempää vaihdetta.



No tuleekos kuinka usein tilanteita että loppuu välit kesken 11-rattaalla? Tuskin. Enemmän sinne hiippailupäähän välityksiä kaipaa, ainakin mä, laittaisinkin 28:n jos ei oo 42:sta isompaa takana.

----------


## rantamies

> No tuleekos kuinka usein tilanteita että loppuu välit kesken 11-rattaalla? Tuskin. Enemmän sinne hiippailupäähän välityksiä kaipaa, ainakin mä, laittaisinkin 28:n jos ei oo 42:sta isompaa takana.



Tuolla 32T:llä ei ole loppunut vielä kertaakaan, siirtymillä olen silloin tällöin käyttänyt kahta pienintä lehteä. Kuskin ajotavasta ja omista mieltymyksistä valinnassa kuitenkin on kyse. Esitin vain oman ylipainoisen mielipiteeni asiaan.

----------


## elasto

> Oisko 30T parempi 11-42 kanssa? 3Pron vakio 32T+11-42 on mielestäni jo passeli. Hyvin harvoin tulee tilanteita että kaipaisi pienempää vaihdetta.



Eikös 3Prossa ole GX:n pakka vakiona eli se on sillon 10-42. Tuo 10-piikkinen on juurikin se syy miksi se tarvitsee XD-vapaarattaan.





> Niin siis kaikki shimanon 11-lehtiset maastopakat on saman levyisiä. Se että mahtuuko ne tuohon kyseiseen vapaarattaan runkoon on eri asia. Pitäis mitata tai kokeilla laina pakalla ennen kun tilaa setin.



Kyllä ne kaikki Shimanon 11 lehtiset maastopakat menee siihen tavalliseen vapariin. Eli myös se SLX.

----------


## rantamies

> Eikös 3Prossa ole GX:n pakka vakiona eli se on sillon 10-42. Tuo 10-piikkinen on juurikin se syy miksi se tarvitsee XD-vapaarattaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyllä ne kaikki Shimanon 11 lehtiset maastopakat menee siihen tavalliseen vapariin. Eli myös se SLX.



Oikeassa olet 10 on pienin. My bad.

10-42:*10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

elastolta hyvää tietoa. Jotenkin oli mielessä että tuolle alun perin 8-lehtisen vapaarattaalle ei mene kun tuo kymppi, mutta parempi näin päin. Varmaan maantiepuolelta sekoitin.. tällä kylällä vähemmän liikkuu vielä noita shimanon isolla voimansiirrolla olevia maastossa.

----------


## Taipan

Kiitos infoista. Kaipaan potkua tuonne möyrintäpäähän näillä ripulireisillä. Arvon tuon 28 ja 30 eturattaan välillä. Voihan tuon aina vaihtaa jos menee överiksi 28:lla. Hyvä tietää että tuo 11-pakka pitäisi mennä, sen kuitenkin haluaisin mieluiten.

----------


## kirves

Moi foorumille, ensimmäinen viesti!

Maasto-ajoon sopiva hinta-laatusuhteeltaan hyvä harrastepyörä kiinnostaisi paljon. Olen pohtinut sekä etujousitettua maastopyörää että fatbikea. Jälkimmäinen kiinnostaa tällä hetkellä enemmän, mutta oikeasti en näistä mitään tiedä, eikä haittaisi jos joku haluaisi minulle opastaa pääpointit maastopyörä vs. läski?

Olen pohtinut, että jousittamaton läski saattaisi olla helpompi ylläpitää (vähemmän huoltoa ja rikkoutuvia osia) ja sopisi ympäri vuoden maastoon sekä poluille, voisi kenties laskettelukeskuksissakin kikkailla, sekä talvella kävisi myös työmatkapyöränä.

Onko fatbikeissa jotain erityisiä ongelmakohtia, jotka ennen hankintaa olisi hyvä huomioida vs. maastopyörä?
- Leveä rengas paremman pidon vuoksi voi antaa liian suuren rasituksen ketjuille, rattaille tai muille voimansiirtoon liittyville osille ja rikkoutua käytössä perinteistä maastopyörää helpommin?
- Ongelmia leveän renkaan kanssa muutoin, sopivuus, paikoillaan pysyminen tai vanteelle laitto?

Olen surffaillut Canyonin sivuilla (kaverilta löytyy Grand Canyon maasturi) ja lisäksi Whiten läskistä olen kiinnostunut (olen lukenut ketjua, mutten kokonaan). Toisella kaverilla on Feltin läski, josta hän on pitänyt kovasti. Pyöräkuumetta on, mutta niin on myös matkakuumetta aina ja juuri tällä hetkellä rahat ovat kiinni talven reissussa. Jos hyvin käy ensi kesäksi saattaisi olla varaa ostaa pyörä. En halua maksaa "liikaa", mutten myöskään halua ostaa huonolaatuista mankelia, jonka kanssa olen jatkuvissa ongelmissa rajallisten taitojen kera.

White 4 Fat Lite 799€ ja Pro 1290€ (@XXL) olisivat mielestäni kumpikin hinnaltaan ok. Onko muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja, kun etsin pyörää joka maksaa korkeintaan 1500€, mutta mieluiten kuluttaisin alle tonnin. Onko jokin syy miksi kannattaisi valita vanhempi 3-malli, jos niitä sattuu saamaan? Taidan ilmoittautua tapojani vasten XXL:n postituslistalle, jotta pystyn reagoimaan mahdollisiin tarjouksiin...

Kiitokset jo etukäteen asiantuntevasta avusta aloittelijalle.

----------


## J.F

Yo! Tuore White omistaja ilmoittautuu tänne.. Oranssi sellainen tarttui matkaan viime viikolla kaupassa käydessäni. Itse asiassa en ole sillä vielä oikeastaan ajanutkaan koska ajattelin nastoittaa noi Snowshoet ja ajattelin etten halua nastareikiä täyteen moskaa. Jarrut on vaihtunut slxään ja rallinaaman turbine stonga isketty stemmiin kiinni + lukkogripit. Ei muuta tällä kertaa..

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk

----------


## Jopo81

Oma läsä nyt tollasessa kuosissa. Huomenissä, jos pääsisi jarruja sisäänajamaan ja testaamaan kuitukeulaa käytännössä.

Vaa'allakin käytin ja 14,7 kg jäi kahden läskin erotukseksi 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Oma läsä nyt tollasessa kuosissa. Huomenissä, jos pääsisi jarruja sisäänajamaan ja testaamaan kuitukeulaa käytännössä.
> 
> Vaa'allakin käytin ja 14,7 kg jäi kahden läskin erotukseksi 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Käykö tuohon keulaan siis alkuperäinen kiekko pikalinkkunapoineen kiinni?

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

> Onko jokin syy miksi kannattaisi valita vanhempi 3-malli, jos niitä sattuu saamaan?



Olikos noissa 3 ja 4 fat prossa juuri muuta eroa kuin että 3:ssa on hiilikuituetuhaarukka, mutta sentin kapeammat kehät. Ja renkaat nelosessa ovat 4,8-tuumaiset nastoitettavat Snow shoet, kun taas kolmosessa 4,5-tuumaiset Snow shoet.


Mulla jäi näemmä toiseen selaimeen tuo tonnin tarjous 3 fat prosta auki ja se näyttää, että vaikka netissä ei ole, niin Tammistossa olisi M-kokoa. En sitten tiedä pitäneekö paikkansa.

----------


## Jopo81

> Käykö tuohon keulaan siis alkuperäinen kiekko pikalinkkunapoineen kiinni?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kyllä käy.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Kyllä käy.
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ostitko keulan käytettynä, vai saako niitä jostain edukkaasti? 
Jos saa,  ni mistä? 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

> Ostitko keulan käytettynä, vai saako niitä jostain edukkaasti? 
> Jos saa,  ni mistä? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Käytettynä. Oli jäänyt paikalliselle huoltojampalle hyllyyn jostain blutokonversiosta. Sattumalta muun huollon yhteydessä tuli puheeksi ja ostin pois. Saatavuudesta muuten en tiedä.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.F

Ja myyhän xxl hiilarikeuloja 199 hintaan, oranssin värisenä.

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Myyhän se, mutta se on 15mm läpiakselilla. Ei käy kovinkaan moneen ainakaan halvempaan malliin.

----------


## J.F

Ok. Luulin että niissä oli 15mm kaikissa. Kiinasta saa edukkaasti hiilarikeuloja jos sellaista kaipaa..

----------


## elasto

> elastolta hyvää tietoa. Jotenkin oli mielessä että tuolle alun perin 8-lehtisen vapaarattaalle ei mene kun tuo kymppi, mutta parempi näin päin. Varmaan maantiepuolelta sekoitin.. tällä kylällä vähemmän liikkuu vielä noita shimanon isolla voimansiirrolla olevia maastossa.



8, 9, 10 ja 11 lehtiset maastopakat menee saman levyseen vapaarattaanrunkoon. 11 on kyllä kokonaisuudessaan leveempi, mutta sitä on levitetty tuomalla rattaita lähemmäs pinnoja. Saattaa aiheuttaa joissain läskeissä ongelmia, koska ketju kulkee pienimmällä vaihteella lähempänä rengasta. Mulla on 3Fat Litessä XT M8000 1x11 vaihteisto ja hienosti pyörii takana alkuperäisellä 80mm vanteella 4,8" Surly Bud, joka on kuitenkin suhteellisen muhkean kokoinen renkula.

----------


## ytte07

Kysymys keskiöstä. Vaihdoin saman palikan ku AnttiL. Mulla jää pieni rako vasemman polkimen ja sen mustan holkin väliin. Ehkä n.2mm. Kasasin samoilla hiluilla ku purinkin. ???

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

On kyllä ihan eri pyörä nyt tuo 3lite. Kannatti vaihtaa kuitukeulaan. Ja jarrut (slx m-675) ihan eri planeetalta alkuperäisiin verrattuna. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

> Kysymys keskiöstä. Vaihdoin saman palikan ku AnttiL. Mulla jää pieni rako vasemman polkimen ja sen mustan holkin väliin. Ehkä n.2mm. Kasasin samoilla hiluilla ku purinkin. ???
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Meinaat vasemman kammen? Jos rako toispuoleinen, keskiö väärillä kierteillä, joka voi olla aika ikävä juttu.

----------


## ytte07

Kyl se on ihan nätisti kierteellä. Tech osiossa on kuva ku eilen sinne laitoin kans kyssärin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

onko ytte07:lle selvinny jo tuo kampihomma? Sanoisin että shimanon laakerikupit on sen millin kapeammat ja niin noihin kampiin jää tuo rako. Käy hakemassa sopivat spacerit ja homma kunnossa. Itsellekkin on jäänyt noita laatikkoon kampien ja keskiöiden vaihdoista..yleinen juttu. Pitäisi löytyä joka pyörähuollosta hyllytavarana tuolle akselille sopia.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Olikos jollain tietoa paljonko Pro 3:n ohjaustanko painaa? Huomenna meen  ostamaan vasta ko. pyörän mutta nyt sais jo tilailla vähä jotain  palikkaa..  :Hymy: 
Esim. onko tämä oikea tohon pyörän ja onko kokemuksia tekeekö tolla mitään? *Truvativ Stylo T20 20mm Riser Handlebar 31.8 x 680mm.
*Ja mikäs kevyempi sisuri sinne orkkis sirureiden tilalle kannattaa vaihtaa Schwalbe 13F vai joku muu...?

Amatööri kiittää!

----------


## Jopo81

> Olikos jollain tietoa paljonko Pro 3:n ohjaustanko painaa? Huomenna meen  ostamaan vasta ko. pyörän mutta nyt sais jo tilailla vähä jotain  palikkaa.. 
> Esim. onko tämä oikea tohon pyörän ja onko kokemuksia tekeekö tolla mitään? *Truvativ Stylo T20 20mm Riser Handlebar 31.8 x 680mm.
> *Ja mikäs kevyempi sisuri sinne orkkis sirureiden tilalle kannattaa vaihtaa Schwalbe 13F vai joku muu...?
> 
> Amatööri kiittää!



Itellä 3lite ja siinä tuo stylon 30mm nousulla pelittää pirun hienosti. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

^^Kapeehan tuo 680 on.

----------


## ytte07

Laitoin tänään uuden keskiön mukana tulleita rinkuloita hiukan väliin. Homma ok. Olis taas pitäny ensi istua hetkeks ja mittailla ennen purkua. Olis sit ollu helppo verrata mittoja. 😎

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Kevyempi ja hyväksi todettu sisuri olis ainaki onzan fr 26x2.20-2.50. En kyllä saanu sillä budia nouseen. Mutta hiukan kaposemmalla toimii.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## himo_kaappoo

onzat korissa, mites toi tanko, minkä mittainen se orkkis on jos toi 680mm on kaponen?

----------


## Läskimasa

^ 720mm. Monessa muussa 750-760 mm. Ite tykkään et jotai tältä väliltä, 6:lla alkavat naisille ja lapsille.

----------


## J.F

IMO 680mm on aika kapea..

----------


## J.F

Hups, tapatalk tökkii ja tähän olikin tullut muilta jo kommenttia... 😜

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Joo tuli nyt tilattua Answerin Pro Taper AM Riser Bar 25/25mm 720mm sähkönsinisenä, samaan sävyyn Race Face half nelson lock-on gripit ja parit onzat..  :Hymy: 

Mikäs hitto ku kännykällä ei meinaa saada kirjotettua tänne, jokanen sana alkaa isolla kirjaimella eikä pysty käyttää ääkkösiä..

----------


## Taipan

Vielä tarvitsisi kysyä raadin mielipiteitä. Olen päätymässä vaihteistossa tuohon slx 11-settiin, tuntuisi olevan hinta-laatusuhde kohdallaan. Haluaisin shimanon jarrutkin, mitkä olisivat halvimmat riittävän hyvät? Haluaisin myös eturattaaksi ovaalin, mistä tuo kannattaa hankkia?

----------


## Läskimasa

Eiköhän ne SLX:t olis sopivasti samaa sarjaa jarruikski. Hinta-laatu hyvä.

----------


## Jopo81

Ääni slx:ille täältäkin. Vaikka vanhaa mallia omassa onkin, niin loistavat jarrut👍

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## velib

XT:t tuntuvat ehkä hieman hienostuneemmilta ja tehokkaammilta kuin SLX:t, mutta kovin paljoa enempää en niistä maksaisi. SLX:t ovat myös minun mielestäni riittävät. Rauhallisessa ajossa myös deoret tuntuivat riittävän, mutta kyseessä oli vain lyhyt koeajo, joten enempää en niistä osaa sanoa.

----------


## ytte07

Ootteko laittanu uusia jarruja lyhentämättä letkuja. Meinaan että jääkö liikaa löysää letkuihin?

----------


## J.F

Kyllä ne yleensä vaatii lyhennyksen, ainakin takajarru. Muuten jää liian pitkäksi.

----------


## ytte07

No prkle niin mää vähä mittailin ennen ku kysyin. Takajarrusta oli toinen mäntä hiukka jumissa ja sitä herättelin ottaen palat pois. Sain sen eloon mutta ny jarru tunnoton. Nyt sitte mietinnässä mitä tehä. Ei oo noita ilmausvehkeitä. Pitäis vissiin hommata halus vanhan toimiin tai päivittää jarrut?

----------


## J.F

Mitkä noi orkkikset sulla on?

----------


## ytte07

Ny oon emännän liten jarrujen kimpussa. Onks ne sit shimanon 355?

----------


## J.F

Ei kai se päivittäminen ainakaan haitaksi olisi. 😀 vaikka pysähtyy se fillari noillakin. Ja se lyhentäminen ei ole iso juttu.

----------


## ytte07

Juu ei oo. Nää ilmauskitit on vaan täällä kotopuolessa näköjään hiukan suolaisissa hinnoissa vs eBay... Jotain tarttee päättää ku huomenna pitäs pakata kamat autoon ja lähtee ajelulle.

----------


## J.F

Joskus olen tehnyt tilapäisen virityksen ja kiepauttanut pienelle kiepille sen ylimääräisen letkun ja laittanut nipparilla kiinni johonkin sopivaan kohtaan...

----------


## Läskimasa

Nyt sais taas -25% alella valko-läskiä.
Edit: jaa, eipä enää koskekkaan fatbikeja. 




> Tarjous ei koske aseita, patruunoita, elektroniikkaa, lahjakortteja, optiikkaa, *fatbike-pyöriä* eikä huoltopalveluita.

----------


## slow motion

Harmi kun just läskin hankkiminen edessä.Kävin hypistelemässä fat pro mallia ja varmaan ihan kiva peli ajella.Läskeistä ei mitään kokemusta niin vielä joutuu miettiä pro mallin ja cube nutrailin välillä.Lähinnä tarviiko tai tekeekö sillä joustokeulalla mitään talvella? Kesäksi on sit 29 täysjousto jos tahtoo rymistellä enempi.

----------


## Taipan

Katselin kanssa että XXL yrittää näköjään nykyään lypsää läskeillään täyttä hintaa eikä päästä alennuksiin enää helpolla. Edellisessä -20% ei ollut lite ja pro mallia tarjolla myöskään.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Mutta interceptorin hiilari runko.....? Hmmm.. 😀 jos olis varaa..

----------


## slow motion

Ei ole Joo Pro malli alessa ollut.Täytyy yrittää huomenna keretä hakee Pro malli kotia.Jää kohta ilman kun jahkailee.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## slow motion

Jonkun rungon ostokin ja osista kasaus kävi mielessä.Nyt ei maltti riitä speksailee ja miettiä vaan pitää päästä ajamaan :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Mistähän löytyis ton pro 3:n specsit? Koittanu pari tuntia katella mutta ei millään meinaa löytyä...

----------


## pee

Så här: https://www.xxl.se/white-3-fat-pro-1...112004_1_style

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Kiiiiitokset

----------


## ytte07

Onpa muuten xxl keksiny tavan parantaa kaupankäyntiä jättämällä läskit ulos -25% kampanjasta...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jumbojussi

*Uusimman Sinisen omistajat hoi! (4 Interceptor)*

Arvostaisin jos viitsisitte mitata ja ilmoittaa palvotun pyöränne painon ilman polkimia, kelloja, heijastimia, ym. krumeluureja.
(Omaani ainakin on kertynyt extramassaa mikäli ilmoitettuun 13.3 kg on luottaminen.)

Kiitti.

----------


## Taipan

On mutua, mutta olen siinä uskossa että nuo painot ilmoitetaan M-koossa, eli jos L:n pyörä niin on aina ilmoitettua painavampi.

----------


## macci

Joo, paino voi tosiaan heittää hiukan ilmoitetusta. esimerkkinä vaikka Canyonilta Dude 8.0 vm 2015. ilmoitettu paino 11.9kg ja L-koon pyörä oli pakasta vedettynä noin 12.3kg ilman polkimia (tämän vuoden dude 8.0 ilmoitettu paino onkin sitten jo realistisempi 12.2kg).
vaihtelee myös valmistajan mukaan onko ilmoitettu paino M- vai S-koon pyörälle.

paljonko jumbojussin 4far interceptor painoi vakiokuosissa (ja mikä koko ja miten tarkalla instrumentilla mitattu?)?

----------


## Taipan

Katselen käytettyjä jarruja, osaako kukaan sanoa kuinka pitkät piuhat pitäisi olla L-koon runkoon?

----------


## jumbojussi

> Joo, paino voi tosiaan heittää hiukan ilmoitetusta. esimerkkinä vaikka Canyonilta Dude 8.0 vm 2015. ilmoitettu paino 11.9kg ja L-koon pyörä oli pakasta vedettynä noin 12.3kg ilman polkimia (tämän vuoden dude 8.0 ilmoitettu paino onkin sitten jo realistisempi 12.2kg).
> vaihtelee myös valmistajan mukaan onko ilmoitettu paino M- vai S-koon pyörälle.
> 
> paljonko jumbojussin 4far interceptor painoi vakiokuosissa (ja mikä koko ja miten tarkalla instrumentilla mitattu?)?




Miulla on siis 19"/L runko ja lukion pitkän matikan suorittaneena laskutoimitukset tuotti sellaiset 350 - 400g liikaa tavaraa ilmoitettuun 13.3kg verrattuna.
Huomioon on otettu 100-150g plussaa isomman rungon vuoksi. (Nämä lukemat sain yst. Norjan puolelta)

Vaakoja on useita, näyttävät samaa myös paikallisen XXL-liikkeen Park Toolin kanssa.

Runko ei sisällä vettäkään.

Nykyisellään massaa on tupeloituna 12.8 kg ilman polkimia ymh. Pahvilaatikosta vedetyn painoa en kyllä muista.
(Pitäs olla sellaset noin 12.4 kg, edelleen verraten valm. ilmottamaan)

----------


## jumbojussi

> Katselen käytettyjä jarruja, osaako kukaan sanoa kuinka pitkät piuhat pitäisi olla L-koon runkoon?



Interceptorin vakiotakaletku, 1400mm, oli lyhyt, ehkä min. 1500mm. Lyhensin etuletkun johki 700mm.

----------


## Taipan

Kiitos vastauksesta, tuollaista pituutta arvelinkin, nyt on jarrut hankittu, sitten enää vaihteisto.

----------


## Taipan

Pyöräileekö valkolaiset täällä nastoilla vai ilman? Kyselen kun meilläpäin tiet häijysti jäässä, itsellä pyörä varikolla kunnes ehtii kypärän hakea. Ajattelin itse koittaa painaa jumbojimeillä menemään, pärjäileekö sitä ilman nastoja talven yli (hengissä)? Eksyin myös sovittelemaan laskettelukypäriä, nehän ovat nykyisin todella mukavia, taidan hommata sellaisen irroitettavalla vuorella ja käyttää ympäri vuoden pyöräillessäkin, onko kukaan päätynyt samaan ratkaisuun?

----------


## J.F

Laskettelukypärä on kyllä liian kuuma pyöräilyyn, kiehuu aivot..

----------


## Taipan

Meinaatko? Koitin jotain mallia mistä lähti kaikki sisukset, korvaläpät yms. mäkeen ja oli vielä säädettävät tuuletusreiät eri keleille. Se ei ainakaan vaikuttanut miltään haudutuspadalta 😀

----------


## ytte07

Sain vaimon 3 litesta isomman eturattaan solmuun. Ilmeisesti pakusta pois ottaessa meni. Olis ny halua muuttaa se yhdelle etuselle. Nykyisen pienemmän rattaan tilalle vissiin laitettais sopiva? Saako 1×9 sopivaks mettään vai pitääkös vaihtaa esim xt:n 10 pakka jotta välykset piisaa?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.F

Meinaan...

----------


## Taipan

Yhden myyjän suusta olen kuullut että tietyt kypärät sopivat hyvin all-roundereiksi, täytyy sitten kertoa tänne miten kävi ensi kesänä 😅

----------


## XC-Biker

Moro,

Onko kokemuksia 4 Fat Liten omistajilla tl-asennuksesta originaali rengastuksella? Entä onko vannenauhat yhtä massiiviset, kuin 3 Fat Litessä ja Prossa oli?
Itselle saapuu tod.näk. tulevana maanantaina 4 Fat Lite ja päivitystä tulee heti ainakin voimansiirron ja jarrujen osalta. Kevyemmät sisurit on myös hankittuna. Samalla menisi tietysti vannenauhojen vaihto.

----------


## J.F

> Yhden myyjän suusta olen kuullut että tietyt kypärät sopivat hyvin all-roundereiksi, täytyy sitten kertoa tänne miten kävi ensi kesänä 😅



Kyllähän niitä löytyy joitain ns. Pisspot mallisia jotka saattavat toimia sekä että. Mutta niitten ilmanvaihto, imho, hyvin paljon normaali pyöräilykypärää huonompi. Nimim: yksi sellainen löytyy komerosta.

Toisaalta olen muutenkin kova hikoilemaan..

----------


## hcf

Veikkaisimpa että laskettelukypärä olis hyvä kovalla pakkasella laskettelulasien kans. Iteltäki löytyy scott:in mips kypärä jossa on kyllä tuuletus reikiä. Häätyy testaa.
Kesällä veikkaan kyllä liian kuumaksi ku tolla tarkenee ilman aluslakkiaki pitkälle.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Paksussa hangessa olen ajanut ilman kypärää kovemmilla pakkasilla ihan siitä syystä, kun ei tuulenpitävän pipon päälle ole löytynyt kunnollista sopivaa pottaa. Fox flux taitaa olla tuo mun kypärän merkki ja malli. Kun se käy niin hyvin päähäni, niin kävin eilen paikallisessa hypistelemässä tuota Foxin Flightiä. Muuten ok mutta ei ollut kokoja tuon talvilakin kanssa käytettäväksi ainakaan hyllyssä. Tiukka kun se ei saa olla jos meinaa että pää kestää lämpimänä..

http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/40139...mattavalkoinen

----------


## jumbojussi

Pyysin 4 Interceptorin massoja Norjan jannulta:

*Carbon frame (M/17"): 1.44kgs, w/carbon fork = 2.13kgs*
*                  (L/19"): 1.48kgs, w/carbon fork = 2.17kgs*

*Carbon fork: 690g*

Elikkäs onkin vain 40 grammaa rungoissa eroa ja tämä tarkoittaa noin puolen kilon heittoa ilmoitettuun painoon mikä ainakin miun mielestä on jo törkeen paljo.

----------


## drzilton

Kirjailin kokemuksia White 3Lite mallista videoineen

https://laudalle.wordpress.com/2016/...ke-kokemuksia/

----------


## tompula

> Pyöräileekö valkolaiset täällä nastoilla vai ilman? Kyselen kun meilläpäin tiet häijysti jäässä, itsellä pyörä varikolla kunnes ehtii kypärän hakea. Ajattelin itse koittaa painaa jumbojimeillä menemään, pärjäileekö sitä ilman nastoja talven yli (hengissä)? Eksyin myös sovittelemaan laskettelukypäriä, nehän ovat nykyisin todella mukavia, taidan hommata sellaisen irroitettavalla vuorella ja käyttää ympäri vuoden pyöräillessäkin, onko kukaan päätynyt samaan ratkaisuun?



Mulla on POC Receptor Bug kuulokeversio ( necroll beats ) ja siihen bluetooth palikka. Kuulee puhelimen ja jos kiiinnostaa voi kuunnella mökää, usein kyllä ei
Tykkään kypärästä, siitä saa irti tuon niskasuojan ja tuuletusläpän yläosasta. Ehkä kesäkuumilla hieman lämmin, mutta ei haitaksi asti

----------


## Taipan

Kiitos vinkistä. Juuri jotain tuonlaista kevyttä säädettävää mietin, en niitä vanhoja rautapatoja. Hyvä kuulla vahvistusta että voi mennä vuoden läpi. Ainakin juuri nuo kalliimman akselin kypärät tuntuivat yhtä kevyiltä ja jopa paremmilta päähän kuin pyöräkypärät. Olen itseasiassa kuolannut kypäriä mihin saa lisävarusteina Bluetoothia, naamamaskeja yms. lisävarusteena. Tosin olen päättänyt että oman kypärän hinta saa olla max. 100€, mikä karsii noi heti pois vaihtoehdoista. Tuollakin onneksi saa kevyen muokattavan kypärän. Katsoo sillä ainakin alkuun. Ja veikkaan että hellepäivinä pää hikoaa kaikissa potissa, eipä niitä nyt täällä riesaksi asti kuitenkaan ole.

----------


## mla

> Pyöräileekö valkolaiset täällä nastoilla vai ilman? Kyselen kun meilläpäin tiet häijysti jäässä, itsellä pyörä varikolla kunnes ehtii kypärän hakea. Ajattelin itse koittaa painaa jumbojimeillä menemään, pärjäileekö sitä ilman nastoja talven yli (hengissä)? Eksyin myös sovittelemaan laskettelukypäriä, nehän ovat nykyisin todella mukavia, taidan hommata sellaisen irroitettavalla vuorella ja käyttää ympäri vuoden pyöräillessäkin, onko kukaan päätynyt samaan ratkaisuun?



Nastoilla kun 'jäät tulee'. Vielä pääsee hyvin JJ:llä kun jään määrä on vähäinen ja tiet tasaiset. Lisäksi mustajää puuttuu.
Kun 'kunnossapito' alkaa eli auraavat kevlejä niin sitten pitää alkaa laittaa nastat alle. 'Kunnossapito' siis tarkoittaa, että 15cm sohjosta otetaan päältä 5cm pois kerran viikossa -> 10cm sohjoa jääty epämääräiseksi perunapelloksi.






> Laskettelukypärä on kyllä liian kuuma pyöräilyyn, kiehuu aivot..



-20C jälkeen ihan ok eli ei kiehu aivot. yli -30C oli viime talvena  useina päivinä kun ajelin läskillä töihin ja vähän jo lämpöä silloin  kaipasi päähänkin  :Hymy: 
Laskettelulasit samaten oli todella hyvät viiman suojana. Tavalliset lasit jäätyy pahasti pakkasilla - ts. noilla -20 - -30C pakkasilla siis...

Samaten kun on tullut esim. Rukalla tullut talvella vedettyä maastossa 6h niin ei haitannut lämmin kypärä.
Mutta suurimman osan talvesta ajan tavallisella pyöräilykypärällä jossa on Goretex 'huppu'. Buff ja/tai kypärähuppu suojana.

Laskettelukypärissäkin on tosiaan eroja eli niitä on paremmin ilmastoituja ja ilmastoimattomia.

----------


## J.F

> Nastoilla kun 'jäät tulee'. Vielä pääsee hyvin JJ:llä kun jään määrä on vähäinen ja tiet tasaiset. Lisäksi mustajää puuttuu.
> Kun 'kunnossapito' alkaa eli auraavat kevlejä niin sitten pitää alkaa laittaa nastat alle. 'Kunnossapito' siis tarkoittaa, että 15cm sohjosta otetaan päältä 5cm pois kerran viikossa -> 10cm sohjoa jääty epämääräiseksi perunapelloksi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -20C jälkeen ihan ok eli ei kiehu aivot. yli -30C oli viime talvena  useina päivinä kun ajelin läskillä töihin ja vähän jo lämpöä silloin  kaipasi päähänkin 
> Laskettelulasit samaten oli todella hyvät viiman suojana. Tavalliset lasit jäätyy pahasti pakkasilla - ts. noilla -20 - -30C pakkasilla siis...
> 
> ...



Kesäisin harvoin -20,  ainakaan täällä päin...

----------


## tonza85

Sanokaas mistä vois johtua ku ketjut tuntuu rutisevan ja paukkuvan ku polkee eteenpäin taikka taakse päin.?
Pesin takapakan ja ketjut pyyhin puhtaaksi ja rasvasin niin ei auttanut.
Sisällä ku pyöritin ketjuja nii näyttäis et välill nousis pikkasen ylöspäin takapakan rattaan kohdalla.
Noilla ketjuill ajettu reilu 1000km et oisko jo tullu tiensä päähän?
White 3 lite kyseessä

----------


## J.F

Jäykkä lenkki ketjussa?

----------


## Jukkis

Ja kaikilla vaihteillako tonza85 ? Ja säädöt kunnossa ?
Mulla ryskyi Fat1 Prossa ammoin kun pakan väliin oli runnoutunut kepukka ja pari ratasta taipunut. Aika moista meltorautaa vakiopakka eli helposti vääntyi, mutta myös yhtä helposti viilapenkissä/pihdeissä suoraks ja samalla pakalla mennään edelleen, kun alkuinnostuksen mentyä ja täysjyystön hankinnan myötä kilsoja tuossa vasta about 2500.

----------


## tonza85

> Ja kaikilla vaihteillako tonza85 ? Ja säädöt kunnossa ?
> Mulla ryskyi Fat1 Prossa ammoin kun pakan väliin oli runnoutunut kepukka ja pari ratasta taipunut. Aika moista meltorautaa vakiopakka eli helposti vääntyi, mutta myös yhtä helposti viilapenkissä/pihdeissä suoraks ja samalla pakalla mennään edelleen, kun alkuinnostuksen mentyä ja täysjyystön hankinnan myötä kilsoja tuossa vasta about 2500.



Kyl se kuullostais että kaikilla vaihteilla mut en oo nyt putsauksen jälkeen käynny lenkkiä ajamassa,sisällä pyörittelin pyörä ylösalasin.
Säädöt pitäisi olla kunnossa et ei ota toiseen rattaaseen ketju kiinni yms tarkistettu.
Rasvasin ketjut niin ääni pikkasen vaimeni.

----------


## tonza85

Ei ainakaan selvää sellasta löytynyt J.F

----------


## lehtijussi

Mulla 3 liten ketjut oireili rutisemalla/paukkumalla ja hyppimällä kun vaihteensiirtäjän korvake oli hivenen taittunut...

----------


## tonza85

> Mulla 3 liten ketjut oireili rutisemalla/paukkumalla ja hyppimällä kun vaihteensiirtäjän korvake oli hivenen taittunut...



Ei ainakaan näytä vääntyneeltä.

----------


## Jopo81

> Kyl se kuullostais että kaikilla vaihteilla mut en oo nyt putsauksen jälkeen käynny lenkkiä ajamassa,sisällä pyörittelin pyörä ylösalasin.
> Säädöt pitäisi olla kunnossa et ei ota toiseen rattaaseen ketju kiinni yms tarkistettu.
> Rasvasin ketjut niin ääni pikkasen vaimeni.



Mulla oli samaa ongelmaa. Aina kun sai yläpäästä säädettyä kohdalleen, niin pikkurattailla hyppi ja toisinpäin. Syynä vääntynyt korvake. Ei sekään paljoa ollu vääntynyt.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

> Mulla oli samaa ongelmaa. Aina kun sai yläpäästä säädettyä kohdalleen, niin pikkurattailla hyppi ja toisinpäin. Syynä vääntynyt korvake. Ei sekään paljoa ollu vääntynyt.
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuo ketjun pomppiminen ei ole sitä että yrittäisi toiselle rattaalle hypätä,näyttäis vähän siltä et pienen matkan välein ois jäykkiä lenkkejä.

Pitäis uusi takavaihtajan vaijeti ja kuori hankkia niin mitä suosittelette?

----------


## Läskimasa

Jos on tonni veivattu ketjuilla niin voi hyvinkin olla jo reilusti virahtaneet. Hommaa tulkki, helpottaa. Mut noi nyt varmasti näkee jo rattaan päälläkin, laita takaa isoimmalle ja kato pysyykö hampaan pohjalla koko matkalla.

Mulla oli ketjut jo yli 1.0 venymässä reilun 600 km jälkeen, vaikka mielestäni voitelin hyvin.

----------


## Jukkis

Mikä ketjumerkki että osaa muut vältellä  

Lähetin mistä lähetin

----------


## tonza85

Kellään takavaihtajan vaijerin pituutta white 3 lite m-koko?
Pitäis saada äkkiä tietää ku en muistanut ite mitata ja nyt en pääse mittaamaan

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Onko mitään neuvoja heittää amatöörille renkaan vaihtoon tai lähinnä siihen miten saan renkan nousemaan vanteelle tasaisesti?!
   Vaihdoin bontrangerin 2.50-2.80 sisurin tänään ja nyt Melki 3h  taikinoinu ton takarenkaan kans, enkä meinaa saada sitä nousemaan  tasaisesti.
  Renkaan reunaa on voideltu ja painetta käytin  1.7bar. Kun paineet 1.7 niin renkaan reuna on aika tasaseti eikä tällöin  vemputustapomputusta havaittavissa, mutta kun tiputtaa paineet alle  1bar niin eipä ole enää tasasesti..
 Niin ja vanteena white fat pro 3 orkkis vanne ja vee rubber snowshoe 4.5"

----------


## Läskimasa

> mikä ketjumerkki että osaa muut vältellä



kmc x10 ept

----------


## Taipan

Onko 4 compissa 104bcd mallin eturattaat ja voiko siihen työntää 64mm mallia tämä: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...5D=1;orderby=2
Ajattelin pistää rojua tilaukseen, mutta katselin että black friday olisi tässä kuussa. Onko noi Saksan pojat yleensä intoutuneet revittelemään silloin?

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Hyvin nuo renkaat mulla ainakin on nousseet ja pysyneet vanteella. En tosin tiedä snowshoesta, kun jumbo jimeillä ja 45nrth renkailla on tullut ajettua. Kompuralla nostan ne tosin aina paikalleen. 

Tuo 104bcd on pulttijako ja 64bcd on siis pienempi. 64 menee 2 lehtisten kampien pienemmän rattaan paikalle yleensä (tuo koko). Compissa on kammissa paikka vaan tuolle 104bcd rattaalle, mikä on paikallaan. 

 Tuossa mun compin voimansiirto. Kaikki vaihdettu kampia pyöten: 



3pron keskiö muuten kesti hiljaa kesän ajot uusilla SKF  laakereilla vakio laakerikupeissa. Kyllästyin nyt alkaneeseen natinaan joka ei hiljennyt millään vaikka laakerit nyt olivatkin herkät. Nyt Shimanon laakerit sovitettuna orkkis väliputkeen:

----------


## rantamies

Millaisia paineita ootte pitäny JJ4.8 kanssa? Itellä gorillatepin kanssa litkutettuna 3Pro kehät ei meinaa pitää jos on alle 0,5 baria. Pakkasella 0,6 paineilla meno alkaa oleen jo aika pompottavaa. 

Tuntuu olevan melko tarkkaa touhua tuo paineiden säätö  näin pakkasella. 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

^ 
Mä oo pitäny kesällä 4.8 jj kanssa 0.4-0.7 paineita,tasasella enemmän ja metässä vähemmän niin ihan ok toiminu.
En sit tiiä miten paljon toi painemittari heittää et mitkä on ne oikeet lukemat.

Mikä ois hyvä takarenkaaks ku ei tossa jj 4.8 oo paljon pitoa jos puuteri lunta alla ja mäki tulee vastaan,takarengas senku suttaa tyhjää pienessäkii mäessä  :Irvistys:

----------


## rantamies

^ Surlyn Lou taitaa olla yks parhaista jos leveyden haluaa pitää samana. Vaikee kyllä sanoa miten eroaa JJ verrattuna, rullaavuus ainakin paljon huonompi. Mua hirvittää enemmän että miten JJ toimii liukkailla edessä  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

^^^ 90mm Jalcon vanteella JJ 4.8 ja 0,35bar oli ihan ok. 

Ilmat poistettuna piti kunnolla painaa kämmenillä että lähti vanteelta.


Rengas oli liimautunut tyhjiöpussiin. Pitäs seki jotenkin kevyesti liimata vaateen reunaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## macci

puuterihöttölumessa vaaditaan aikalailla minimipaineet että pääsee järkevästi eteenpäin (luokkaa 0,2bar tai alle - niin, että ei ihan lyö vanteelle). JJ 4.8" testailin tänään 3fat litellä ja yllättävän hyvin sekin toimi. Lou on toki ehdottomasti parempi ja mahdollisuudet mäkien nousuun kasvaa selvästi.

lähemmäs vuoden pysyi JJ48 tubeleksena tuolla 3FAT Liten vakiovanteella (tällä metodilla: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...89#post2499289). Tänään ajelin höttölumessa ja vähentelin hiljakseen paineita ja puolentoista tunnin lenkin aivan loppumetreillä löytyi raja ja rengas tipahti irti vanteelta (siitä ei onneksi ollut kun 100m kotiin). Mittaria ei ollut mutta arviolta 0,2-0,3bar tasossa pelitti vielä hyvin (ennen lähtöä pumppasin sisällä 0,5bar). Tuossa lopussa oli jo hyvin lähellä nollapaineita kun kovemmalla alustalla rengas alkoi tuntua telaketjulta.

Poy, hyvä kuulla, että tuo 90mm versio on tiukempi. Postissa odottaa yksi tuollainen juuri noutoa.

----------


## Yeti

3Fat Pro ja Clownshoe/Bud. On kyllä aika paljon muhkeampi setti kuin alkuperäiset renkaat/vanteet.

----------


## necbose

Terve arvoisat harrastajat tänään tuli whiten 4fat pro 19"  haettua liikkeestä ja kotona stemmiä toisin päin ja hieno säätöä ja lenkille paineet motonetin pumpulla missä mittari laitoin vähän alle 1bar , 6.5km lenkki rauhallisella tahdilla 30min ihme miten hyvin tuo rullas lumessa:-) itse 185cm painoa 125kg .

----------


## mla

Vielä on tullut ajettua JJ:t alla. Pitäisi varmaan jo viikonloppuna saada aikaiseksi vaihdettua Snowshoe XL:t nastoilla alle. Mutta nuo JJ:t ovat pitäneet vielä niin hyvin  :Hymy: 

Paineita on joku reilu 1bar ja ajelin eilenkin reilut 30km illalla, töistä kotiin tullessa tuli poikettua vähän Hervannan metsissäkin.

----------


## tonza85

> Vielä on tullut ajettua JJ:t alla. Pitäisi varmaan jo viikonloppuna saada aikaiseksi vaihdettua Snowshoe XL:t nastoilla alle. Mutta nuo JJ:t ovat pitäneet vielä niin hyvin 
> 
> Paineita on joku reilu 1bar ja ajelin eilenkin reilut 30km illalla, töistä kotiin tullessa tuli poikettua vähän Hervannan metsissäkin.



Onks sielä päin kuinka paljon lunta?

Täällä reilu 15-20cm taitaa olla ja ei meina kunnolla noussa mäkiä ylös 4.8jj.
Mietin et pitäiskö olla sit kovemmat paineet ku alle 0.5bar et purisko se rengas sit paremmin..

----------


## paskalokki

Pyörällä ei ajettu sitten heinäkuun puolivälin, vanteita siellä, vanteita täällä. Meinasin huomenna hake Clasun 100 mm suojapeiteteippiä, leikata siitä 75 mm soiron jo rullaan suoraan ja vetästä sen Mulefutin päälle. Innolla ja mielenkiinnolla odotamme, pyörisikö pyörä vielä uuden lenkin tänä vuonna..

----------


## Taipan

Kiitoksia vaeltalijalle jälleen kerran rautalangasta, toivottavasti ehdit välillä comppiakin ulkoiluttaa kun on kerran täysin laitettu. Pyörähdin omallani tänään, täytyy sanoa ettei noiden jj4.8 pito ainakaan luottamusta herätä. Takapää suti mutta etupää oli se pahempi mikä meinasi karata alta kokonaan paristi. Johtui varmaan +1 barin paineista kuten myös karsea rynkytys, mutta rullasi vauhdilla. Oli varmaan silti yksi parhaita lenkkejä, tuolla oli todella mukava ajella metsäpolkuja ja ajamisen riemu oli hillitön. Ensi kerralla sitten pienemmillä paineilla.

----------


## elasto

> Onks sielä päin kuinka paljon lunta?
> 
> Täällä reilu 15-20cm taitaa olla ja ei meina kunnolla noussa mäkiä ylös 4.8jj.
> Mietin et pitäiskö olla sit kovemmat paineet ku alle 0.5bar et purisko se rengas sit paremmin..



Jos yhtään lohduttaa niin ei se läskipyörä mikään jeesuksen ihmekalu ole. Tarpeeksi höttöluminen ylämäki niin ei siinä etene mikään kumi millään paineella. Ei muuta kun tunkkaamaan niin kyllä siihen vielä polku muodostuu ja alkaa pyöräkin taas kulkemaan.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Niinpä saman huomasin..itsekkin. .mut muuten mnee hyvin tosin ei Keski-Suomessa paljoo lunta mitä nyt vähän..

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Arhipoff

> Pyörällä ei ajettu sitten heinäkuun puolivälin, vanteita siellä, vanteita täällä. Meinasin huomenna hake Clasun 100 mm suojapeiteteippiä, leikata siitä 75 mm soiron jo rullaan suoraan ja vetästä sen Mulefutin päälle. Innolla ja mielenkiinnolla odotamme, pyörisikö pyörä vielä uuden lenkin tänä vuonna..



Meinasitko mitkä renkaat laittaa? Itsellä Bulldozerin kanssa suojapeiteteippi toiminut hyvin kun teippasin hyllylle saakka. Taitaa 75mm leveydellä riittääkin sinne  :Hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

> Meinasitko mitkä renkaat laittaa? Itsellä Bulldozerin kanssa suojapeiteteippi toiminut hyvin kun teippasin hyllylle saakka. Taitaa 75mm leveydellä riittääkin sinne



Bulldozereille joo, mitä olet tehnyt muuten hyllyillä oleville pienille rei'ille? Liimannut umpeen vai teipannut yli, vai oletko tehnyt mitään?

----------


## Arhipoff

> Bulldozereille joo, mitä olet tehnyt muuten hyllyillä oleville pienille rei'ille? Liimannut umpeen vai teipannut yli, vai oletko tehnyt mitään?



Teipannut pressuteipillä yli ja luulen sen olevan ratkaiseva tekijä. Pidempään seistessa paineet putoaa, mutta ajonaikaiset ongelmat poissa.

----------


## paskalokki

> Teipannut pressuteipillä yli ja luulen sen olevan ratkaiseva tekijä. Pidempään seistessa paineet putoaa, mutta ajonaikaiset ongelmat poissa.



Yritin viimeksi liimata ne LiquidSolella umpeen ja teippasin Gorillaa päälle, samantien rengas päälle ja sisurilla tiivistymään > liimat oli renkaassa kiinni ja hyllyltä ottaessa irtosi teipitkin. Taidan jättää tällä kertaa liiman pois kuvioista kokonaan sotkemasta.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Vaihdoin tänään Answerin Pro taper 720mm AM Riser Barin ja Race Face Half Nelson Lock-on Gripit pro3:n ja paino nousi 7 grammaa  :Hymy:  eli jos joku miettii niin pro3 sarvet painaa 297g ja richey tupit 94g.

----------


## rantamies

> Yritin viimeksi liimata ne LiquidSolella umpeen ja teippasin Gorillaa päälle, samantien rengas päälle ja sisurilla tiivistymään > liimat oli renkaassa kiinni ja hyllyltä ottaessa irtosi teipitkin. Taidan jättää tällä kertaa liiman pois kuvioista kokonaan sotkemasta.



Ite jätin noi teippaamatta ja sitä syystä kehä vuotaa jatkoksesta W:n kohdalta. Vois jossain vaiheessa kokeilla litkuttaa vakuumipussilla, teipin sijaan.

----------


## jumbojussi

90mm Jalcot JJ 4.8" LS tupeloituna, eessä 3 PSI ja takana 5 PSI. Vielä ois himpun varaa laskea...jos kehtais.  :Hymy:

----------


## mla

> Onks sielä päin kuinka paljon lunta?
> 
> Täällä reilu 15-20cm taitaa olla ja ei meina kunnolla noussa mäkiä ylös 4.8jj.
> Mietin et pitäiskö olla sit kovemmat paineet ku alle 0.5bar et purisko se rengas sit paremmin..



Lempäälän puolella ehkä 5cm ja Tampereen puolella ei juuri ole lunta kun siellä kelvit hoidetaan. Metsässä tuo 5cm ei ole haitannut kun maasto on niin epätasaista Herwoodissa ja mäissä on aika paljon sorapohjaa. Siksi pärjään ihan ok JJ:llä. Itsellä on ne 4" versiot. Siirryn aina pitkiä matkoja kelvillä joten en pidä paineita alhaisena maastossa poiketessa. Tai kait pitäisin jos joskus saisi sen tilaamansa Ride-Air 'pumpun'. Vasta reilun vuoden sitä on odotettu realisoituvaksi. Sillä voisi nostaa paineet taas kun tulee maastosta takaisin sen 10km kotiin kelviä pitkin  :Hymy:

----------


## yannara

Onks täs halpiksessa mitään järkee? Aikaisemmin oli Oranssi Pro mut se pöllittiin;

https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-4-fat...121887_1_style

ps. vihree väri ei oikein iske..

----------


## ytte07

No eipä olis paha hinta. Vaeltaja on kyseistä mallia päivittänyt reilusti. Joku aika sitten kattelin näitä uusia malleja kaupassa. Etuhaarukka oli tässä compissa kaposempi verraten muihin. Mutta senhän saat aikas edukkaasti eebaysta päivitettyä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Tuossa Compin haarukassa on saman verran tilaa kun tuossa pro:ssa. 4.8" mahtuu niin että kummallekkin sivuille jää reilu sentti ja korkeussuunnassa varmaan 4-5cm. 5" ei taida mahtua pyörimään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ytte07

Sit meitsin silmät haritti pahasti ku niitä kattelin. Mites tuohon muuten onnistuis keskiön vaihto? Mistään muutenkaan tajua mutta noi keskiöt menee silti viä pykälän enemmän ohi...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

> Onks täs halpiksessa mitään järkee? Aikaisemmin oli Oranssi Pro mut se pöllittiin
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-4-fat...121887_1_style
> 
> ps. vihree väri ei oikein iske..



Minun mielestäni compin suurimmat kysymysmerkit on välityksissä ja jarruissa. Maastomöyrintään saattaapi 32-32 olla turhan pitkä eikä ainakaan minulla ole suurta luottoa tektron mekaanisiin levyjarruihin. Noiden takia itse valitsin vihreän mallin. Siinäkin tektron hydrauliset jarrut voisivat olla paremmat vaikka niillä kyllä jo pärjää suht huoletta.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Alkuperäisille kammille ei orkkista kummempaa keskiötä pysty laittamaan. Yllättävän fiksu oli muuten se alkuperäinenkin "100mm nelikanttikeskiö", eli konelaakerit oli akselin ympärillä niin kun pitääkin. Varmaan tuollaisena umpinaisena sisäisenä keskiölaakerina ketävämpi ratkaisu kun esim, 3pro:n alkuperäinen keskiö. Huono puoli että tuo paketti painaa varmaan kilon...mutta jos ei haittaa niin eikun kilometrejä.

 Pitää kaupata nuo jäljellä olevat alkuperäis osat jollekkin mongoosekuskille  :Leveä hymy:  Ei taida olla jäljellä hyllyssä enää tosin kun keskiö kampineen ja renkaat tuosta.

----------


## Taipan

Compin huonoin osa on mielestäni renkaat. Ne vaihtamalla tuo on siedettävä pyörä ajaa. Tosin välitykset ja jarrut ovat myös aika kuraa. Ja edessä painava teräskeula. Tuolla 550€ saa tosin ajovalmiin pyörän mitä voi sitten päivitellä sitä mukaa kun ehtii.

----------


## Munarello

No nekin vielä. Mitäs hyvät läskirenkaat maksaa, melkein satasen kappale? Kun lähtee vaihtamaan renkaat, jarrut ja välitykset niin lisähintaa tulee useamman satasen verran jolloin kannattaa jo varmasti katsoa, mitä muuta sillä kokonaishinnalla voisi saada. Jos taas kelpaa sellaisenaan, niin tuohon viiteen ja puoleen sataan varmasti asiallinen laite.

----------


## Läskimasa

> No nekin vielä. Mitäs hyvät läskirenkaat maksaa, melkein satasen kappale?



Jumbo Jimit saa alle 70€/kpl. 




> Kun lähtee vaihtamaan renkaat, jarrut ja välitykset niin lisähintaa tulee useamman satasen verran jolloin kannattaa jo varmasti katsoa, mitä muuta sillä kokonaishinnalla voisi saada.



No ei paljon mitään, lisäksi saat speksattua omiin perversioihin sopivaks. Kyl ne uudet puretut osatkin jollain hintaa kaupakskin menee, ei jää rungolle ja kiekoille paljon hintaa.

----------


## slow motion

4 fat pro tuli ostettua.Eka lenkkikin ajettu ja oli tosi makeeta touhua.Tanko menee vaihtoon ja nastat meinasin laittaa renkaisiin näin alussa.

----------


## Munarello

> Jumbo Jimit saa alle 70€/kpl. 
> 
> No ei paljon mitään, lisäksi saat speksattua omiin perversioihin sopivaks. Kyl ne uudet puretut osatkin jollain hintaa kaupakskin menee, ei jää rungolle ja kiekoille paljon hintaa.



Nojoo en ala inttämään kun oikeassahan olet. Isot pojat toki laittavat pyöriinsä vähän isompia rahapinkkoja kiinni. En minä kuitenkaan usko, että noista compin ylijäämäosista ihmeemmin hintaa saisi tai että suorastaan jonoksi asti muodostuisi ostajia. Kuten täälläkin olen aiemmin todennut, oma valintani oli ostaa lite sen sijaan että olisin alkanut comppia muokkailemaan. Kukin tekee kuten parhaaksi näkee, raamihan on sama noissa kaikissa malleissa.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

No joo. Ei noitten osien ostajia jonoksi tarvitsekkaan olla yhden fillarin palikoiden takia. Mulla meni reilussa viikossa koko vaihteisto pakkoineen ja jarrut ym. kaupaksi. Muutama satku jäi lopulle fillarille hintaa. Fillareita ja niitten kasausta kun harrastan näköjään, niin sen takia tuon compin ostinkin alunperin uudelleen rakennettavaksi...runko on sopiva. Renkaita oli monta paria hyllyssä ylimääräisenä ym..  

Tuon liten pystyisi perustelemaan saman uudelleen kasaus tarkoitukseen ainoastaan kiekkojen takia, vaikka hintojen eroituksella saa jo dt-swissin kehät alle kasattuna.  Vaihteisto ja jarrut on siinäkin alunperin aikalailla hanurista...niitten jälleenmyyntihinta ei paljoa compin vastaavista eroa.

 Lite on sellaisenaan kuitenkin ok peli jos edellä mainitut palikat kuitenkin kelpaavat käyttäjälle. Kaveripiiristä löytyy niittenkin onnellisia omistajia. Pikkurahat kiinni kuitenkin ostipahan kumman tahansa, kun puhutaan läskipyöristä. Eihän näiden hinnalla saa edes kunnon kiekkoja laatupeliin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pookers

Fat Comp on tilauksessa, onko tietoa että toimiiko vanteet tubelessina? Jarrujen speksausta tässä mietin myös, mutta katsellaan kun pyörä saapuu.

----------


## Taipan

Ne samat osat on aika huonot myös lite mallissa. Olen laskeskellut että pitäisi saada alle tonnilla comppi ja siihen uudet renkaat, vaihteet, jarrut ja kuitukeula. Sen jälkeen pyörä on samaa tai parempaa tasoa pron kanssa, paitsi että tehty juuri itselle sopivaksi. Vaatii tietenkin aikaa ja vaivaa. Toisaalta kun ei mitään osaa, saa kaupanpäälle päänsärkyä, onnistumisen iloa ja oppia sopivassa suhteessa 😅

Noissa kaikissa malleissa on silti hinta-laatusuhde mielestäni kohdillaan jos pääsee tarjouksista ostamaan. Ja jos haluaa ajovalmiin halvan läskin, lite taitaa olla ylivoimaisesti paras valinta.

----------


## Taipan

> Fat Comp on tilauksessa, onko tietoa että toimiiko vanteet tubelessina? Jarrujen speksausta tässä mietin myös, mutta katsellaan kun pyörä saapuu.



Onnea pyörästä. Jarrut on herättänyt minussa ainakin kuolemanpelkoa ja bonuksena päälle etulevy rallatellut iloisesti mutkissa. Mutta nyt lumessa ja pakkasessa ovat mystisesti hiljentyneet ja jarrutehokin on riittänyt, en tiedä alkaako olemaan sisään ajetut, tosin veikkaan vauhdin tippumista syyksi. Uudet jokatapauksessa hyllyssä jo. Voi olla järkevä idea koittaa ensin miltä tuntuu.

----------


## Munarello

Ookkei, mennään varmaan aika eri tasoilla harrastuksen suhteen jos deore on hanurista. Vaihtajat on litessa toki "parasta" a-sarjaa. Oikeastaan voisi kysyä, että jos deore ei riitä niin miksi tyytyä läskiladaan?  :Hymy:

----------


## Taipan

> Ookkei, mennään varmaan aika eri tasoilla harrastuksen suhteen jos deore on hanurista. Vaihtajat on litessa toki "parasta" a-sarjaa. Oikeastaan voisi kysyä, että jos deore ei riitä niin miksi tyytyä läskiladaan?



Rungon ja kiekot saa halvalla kuten sinulle on jo moneen kertaan sanottu, mutta eipä aleta inttämään, jokainenhan äänestää omalla lompakollaan, eikös niin? 😄

----------


## Munarello

No sori että sanoin mitn. Jatkakaa toistenne olkapäille taputtelua.

Iham baskam böörä.  :Hymy:

----------


## yannara

> No nekin vielä. Mitäs hyvät läskirenkaat maksaa, melkein satasen kappale? Kun lähtee vaihtamaan renkaat, jarrut ja välitykset niin lisähintaa tulee useamman satasen verran jolloin kannattaa jo varmasti katsoa, mitä muuta sillä kokonaishinnalla voisi saada. Jos taas kelpaa sellaisenaan, niin tuohon viiteen ja puoleen sataan varmasti asiallinen laite.



Joo, samaa mietin että jos ostaa halvan ja lähtee päivittelemään puolet koko pyörästä, niin mieluumin sit ostan sen oranssin taas. Vaijeri-jarrut iso miinus kyllä. Mulla Corratekissa Tektro, ei pahaa sanottavaa ja ilmaaninen selvää.

----------


## yannara

> 4 fat pro tuli ostettua.Eka lenkkikin ajettu ja oli tosi makeeta touhua.Tanko menee vaihtoon ja nastat meinasin laittaa renkaisiin näin alussa.



Olethan säätänyt stemmin ja tangon oikeaan asentoon? Uusina ne säädöt on päin helvettiä, joudut säätämään koko helahoidon itsellesi sopivaksi. Näin kaverin 4 Pro:n ihan tuoreeltaan niin se oli ihan norsun vitulla?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Vaihtajat on litessa toki "parasta" a-sarjaa. Oikeastaan voisi kysyä, että jos deore ei riitä niin miksi tyytyä läskiladaan?



Olipa mitä sarjaa hyvänsä, niin se on vain 9-pakka, ilman etuvaihtajaa loppuu välitykset kesken jommasta kummasta päästä. Ei tieten haittaa jos tykkää etustakin vaihdella.

----------


## slow motion

> Olethan säätänyt stemmin ja tangon oikeaan asentoon? Uusina ne säädöt on päin helvettiä, joudut säätämään koko helahoidon itsellesi sopivaksi. Näin kaverin 4 Pro:n ihan tuoreeltaan niin se oli ihan norsun vitulla?



Stemmin käänsin ylöspäin.Tolla tangolla en saa hyvää ajoasentoa millään.Säätö Lenkin heitin työkalut mukana.Oli tossakin säätämistä mm.vaihteet.T äytyy lainaa toisesta pyörästä tankoa ja kokeilla sillä.

----------


## rcta

Pitikös 2fatProhon mahtua taakse JJ 4.8 mulefutilla?

----------


## yannara

> Stemmin käänsin ylöspäin.Tolla tangolla en saa hyvää ajoasentoa millään.Säätö Lenkin heitin työkalut mukana.Oli tossakin säätämistä mm.vaihteet.T äytyy lainaa toisesta pyörästä tankoa ja kokeilla sillä.



No juu, toki voi olla noinkin. Itse muistelen että meni oma aika säätämisessä siinä, että tottui ja tajusi sen idean. Jos sulla aivan uusi pyörä ja ajokilsoja vähän, niin koita vähän totutella siihen. Whiten satula kaipaa kyl vaihtoa, se on älyttömän kova.

----------


## Yeti

3Fat Pro lastattuna. Ei ole täydellinen talviretkeilypyörä, kun keulasta puuttuu kaikki kiinnityskohdat eikä kuitukeula houkuttele omiin virityksiin.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Piti itsekkin käydä oranssia ulkoiluttamassa pari tuntia tänään, kun luntakin vielä oli maastossa sopivasti. 



Ja tästä tuli sitten se retkipyörä talvelle? :

----------


## yannara

Ihan mielenkiinnosta, miksi sulla on 2 fättäriä?

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

On noita puolenkymmentä muutakin vielä. Tuo harmaa oli olevinaan halpa fillari jolla käyn töissä talvella..

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Eipä meinaa löytyä interwebistä apuja tähänkään hommaan eli, ongelmana se että ketjut meinaa hypätä isoimman rattaan yli kovemmalla rasituksella esim mäessä. Kumpaa ruuvia pitäis säätää ja kumpaan suuntaan? En löydä mistään että kumpi on H ja L. Pyöränä pro3 ja Sram GX vaihteet

----------


## Munarello

No kumma jos ei Sramin sivuilta löytyisi. Oletko tuolta katsonut? https://www.sram.com/service/sram/258,381,705

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Kiitos tuosta. Sramin sivuilla seikkailin mutta ei tommone osunu näkökenttään.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Kumpaa ruuvia pitäis säätää ja kumpaan suuntaan? En löydä mistään että kumpi on H ja L.



Silmä käteen ja selvitä toimintamekanismi itelles, helpottaa hahmottamaan jatkossa muitakin ongelmia. Ei oo vaikeeta, rajoitinruuvit molemmissa päissä. Ei oo montaa liikkuvaa osaa. Kädellä painelet vaihtajaa ja katot mitä tapahtuu missäkin.

----------


## zipo

L- ruuvin toiminta selvinnee tästä kuvasta.
L ruuvia vastapäivään kiertämällä vaihtaja pääsee liikkumaan sisäänpäin eli lähemmäs pinnoja  ja myötäpäivään kääntämällä kauemmas pinnoista.





Ja sen  H-ruuvin toiminta:

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Silmä käteen ja selvitä toimintamekanismi itelles, helpottaa hahmottamaan jatkossa muitakin ongelmia. Ei oo vaikeeta, rajoitinruuvit molemmissa päissä. Ei oo montaa liikkuvaa osaa. Kädellä painelet vaihtajaa ja katot mitä tapahtuu missäkin.



Otin silmän käteen niin näin hieman lähempää että päälle päin vahtaamalla ei voi mtb-amatööri tietää kumpi nuosta kahdesta ruuvista on H ja kumpi L kun ei niitä ole merkitty. Koitin ruuveja pyöritellä eikä niistä mun mielestä tapahtunut mitään, Mutta en vielä siinä vaiheessa tiennyt että silläkin on merkitystä millä rattaalla ketju menee kun niitä ruuveja pyörittelee. Mutta olen ymmärtänyt että ihminen oppii tekemällä ja jos ei meinaa onnistua niin kysyy vai onko senkin sisäistäminen mennyt vituiksi?

----------


## Janos86

Kannattaa Youtuben kautta tutustua pyörän huoltoon, sieltä itsekin vaihteiden säädöt opiskelin. 

Tuossa esim yksi video:
https://youtu.be/wQncKmddahk

Sieltä katsomaan vinkkiä ja sitten pyöräm kimppuun ihmettelemään niin sielunelämä tulee tutuksi

----------


## paaton

> Otin silmän käteen niin näin hieman lähempää että päälle päin vahtaamalla ei voi mtb-amatööri tietää kumpi nuosta kahdesta ruuvista on H ja kumpi L kun ei niitä ole merkitty. Koitin ruuveja pyöritellä eikä niistä mun mielestä tapahtunut mitään, Mutta en vielä siinä vaiheessa tiennyt että silläkin on merkitystä millä rattaalla ketju menee kun niitä ruuveja pyörittelee. Mutta olen ymmärtänyt että ihminen oppii tekemällä ja jos ei meinaa onnistua niin kysyy vai onko senkin sisäistäminen mennyt vituiksi?



Ei kun katsot mitä se ruuvi tekee. Tuo yllä oleva kuvapari hämää vain, ei se vaihtaja liiku ruuveja pyörittämällä yhtään mihinkään.

Kun katsot niitä ruuveja, niin näät, että jomman kumman ruuvin pää ottaa vaihtajan runkoon kiinni pienimmällä tai isoimmalla rattaalla, eli se ruuvi rajoittaa vaihtajan liikettä kyseiseen suuntaan. Jos taas vaihtaja ei vastaa rajoitinruuviin, niin on vaijeri liian löysällä tai kireällä.

----------


## pee

Eipä tuossa tekemällä oppimisessa tässä tapauksessa muuta väliä kai ole kuin että jos pudotat ketjut pinnojen ja pakan väliin, ja satut saamaan vaihtajanhäkin pinnojen väliin, niin äkkiä hukkuu jokunen euro tuhojen korjailuun.

----------


## Jami2003

Laita vaihtaja pienimmälle vaihteelle niin silloin jompikumpi ruuveista ihan fyysisesti siirtää vaihtajaa silmin nähden. Sama isoimmalla vaihteella. Yleensä se ison vaihteen puoleinen ruuvi säätää sitä ja toinen toista mutta tolla tempulla sen saa selvillekin.

Znoodin kaltaisille kommentoijille toivoisin bannia foorumilta alkuun ainakin vuodeksi.

----------


## zipo

Oikean puoleinen on L ruuvi ja sitä kiertämällä myötäpäivään rajoitat vaihtaja sivuliikettä niin että ketju ei putoa pinnojen ja pakan väliin.
Huom.Onhan takavaihtajan korvake suora ja vaijeri oikealla kireydellä ja kiinitetty oikein ruuvin alle.
Kts kuva sivulla 6/19.https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign....ser_manual.pdf

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Popcornit loppuu kohta, eli pakko jotain kommentoida  :Leveä hymy:  Oliko tuo säätö pielessä uudesta asti? Jos oli niin ok, mutta muuten katso tosiaan takaapäin että ketjulinja on suorassa, eikä vaihtaja nojaa sisäänpäin. ( <-- korvakko vääntyy tuohon suuntaan helpoiten -- oikaisu tai uusi tilalle). 
 Jos on samanlainen ollut uudesta asti niin säätö. Mullakin on käynyt noita säädettävänä, joissa on uutuuttaan ollut rajoittimet päin honkia. Tuossa sramin GX11 ohje tuohon päähän:

----------


## zipo

Höh miksi jättäisin "käännäruuviamyötäivään"viestin postaamatta jos se mahdollisesti auttaa jotakuta saamaan pyörän ajokuntoon?
Ei mulla ollut tärkeempääkään postattavaa tälle päivälle .
Mitä noi arvonimet oikein merkkaa?

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> btw.. joko löysit vastauksen hakua käyttämällä sen sijaan että tässä selvitellään?



Kuka nyt ottaa tosissaan? Niin ja tähän kohtaan se ->  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Jos suomeksi tarvii opettaa vaihteiden säätämistä niin kummastakin ruuvistä näkee ihan katsomalla vaihtajan sisään että kumpaa reunaa se rajoittaa.



Joo, mutta tekniikkaa tuntematon ei saata käsittää kysymättä tai tutkimatta, että ruuvit ovat rajoitinruuveja.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Popcornit loppuu kohta, eli pakko jotain kommentoida  Oliko tuo säätö pielessä uudesta asti? Jos oli niin ok, mutta muuten katso tosiaan takaapäin että ketjulinja on suorassa, eikä vaihtaja nojaa sisäänpäin. ( <-- korvakko vääntyy tuohon suuntaan helpoiten -- oikaisu tai uusi tilalle). 
>  Jos on samanlainen ollut uudesta asti niin säätö. Mullakin on käynyt noita säädettävänä, joissa on uutuuttaan ollut rajoittimet päin honkia. Tuossa sramin GX11 ohje tuohon päähän:



Edellinen omistaja ei ollut kuulemma tehnyt vaihteisiin säätöjä eli oletan että on alkuperäisissä säädöissä, pyörällä oli ajettu n. 200km kun Ostin ko. Pyörän 2vko sitten ja kuten ehkä selväksi on tässä tullu en noiden säätämisestä tiedä yhtään mitään (3-v oivalla menty tähän asti) mutta eiköhän tuohon jotain selvyyttä huomenna tule kun pääsen taas pyörän kimppuun, sen verta hyviä ohjeita saanut, suurimmaksi osaksi..

----------


## necbose

Täällä sama ongelma 4 päivää vanhassa white 4pro jos vaihtaa isommalle rattaalle nousussa meni kettinki pinnojen väliin mutta onneksi osasin vähän oottaa tuota niin en runnonu koko painolla mäkeen:-) muuten toimii kuin pitääkin hieno pyörä (oon viimeksi lapsena polkenu näin paljon talvella pyörällä : )
vien pyörän liikkeeseen ekahuoltoon kun kuuluu kauppaan vaikka osaan kyllä itsekkin nuita säädellä ,mutta kun on omaa lasten vaimon... pyöriä säädelly huoltanu niin ei 1290e fillaria viittis heti alkaa itte vaikka edessähän se varmaan on.

----------


## pee

3 fat prossa ei taas meinannut mennä suurimmalle rattaalle. Liekö varmuuden vuoksi säädetty tuolla tavalla, ettei satu vahinkoja. Muuten oli kyllä hyvin kohdillaan noin pukissa pyöritellessä, mutta veto päällä ei vaihtanut kunnolla alaspäin. Eli kyllä noita aina joutuu käytön myötä säätelemään, joten kannattaa opetella säätäminen, ettei jää lenkit tekemättä.

----------


## pee

Asiasta välityksiin. Näille nöösireisille tuo 32/42 -välitys on vähän hapokas vaativammassa maastossa. 3 fat pron kampien 104 bcd ei oikein mahdollista parhaimmillaankaan kuin 30T ovaalin. Onko tuosta hyvin apua, vai pitäisikö vaihtaa kampisarja, jotta saisi 26 tai 28 -hampaisen eturattaan? Ja jos nyt jollain sattuu olemaan 4 fat prosta kammet vapautumassa tai muut käypäiset, edullisesti tietenkin, niin tarjotkaapa yksärillä  :Vink:

----------


## Taipan

Samaa kiinnostaisi kuulla tuosta ^ ovaalista. Kun tuota 30t pienempää ei saa ja kampia en ala vaihtamaan niin olen miettinyt takapakkaa. Jos tuohon comppiin uppoaa 11-42t, niin meneekö siihen myös 11-46t esim tämä sunrace slx:n kaveriksi? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...e-11-46-535478

----------


## Smigi

Omassa kolmosProossa oli muistaakseni 34 piikkinen eturieska tehtaalta. Vaihdoin RaceFacen 30-hampaisen nw-rattaan. Itselle ainakin alkas välitykset tiheässäkin päässä riittämään. Ratas ei montaa kymppiä maksa. Kokeile, ei putoa kovin korkealta.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Mutta olen ymmärtänyt että ihminen oppii tekemällä ja jos ei meinaa onnistua niin kysyy vai onko senkin sisäistäminen mennyt vituiksi?



Ihan hyvällä tarkotin opastaa, vaikka näyttipä vähän tylyltä omaankin silmään jälkeenpäin. 



> Täällä sama ongelma 4 päivää vanhassa white 4pro jos vaihtaa isommalle rattaalle nousussa meni kettinki pinnojen väliin
> 
> vien pyörän liikkeeseen ekahuoltoon kun kuuluu kauppaan vaikka osaan kyllä itsekkin nuita säädellä



Kettinki meni yli ja meinaat poleksia sen aikaa kunnes saat varattua huoltoajan? Ja osaat säädellä? Kyllä mä mieluummin pyöräyttäsin ruuvista ihan ite ekaks, menee 15-20 sek niin kaikki toimii niinkuin pitää, eikä riskiä paikkojen rikkoontumisesta ylihyppivän ketjun vuoksi. Vie ilmaseen huoltoon sitten (jos jaksat) kun on muutaman satkun jälkeen huolto paikallaan. 

Jos harrastaa pyöräilyä niin perussäädöt syytä sisäistää niin että onnistuu korvessakin säätötoimet.

----------


## necbose

Tottahan tuo on 😃

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Asiasta välityksiin. Näille nöösireisille tuo 32/42 -välitys on vähän hapokas vaativammassa maastossa. 3 fat pron kampien 104 bcd ei oikein mahdollista parhaimmillaankaan kuin 30T ovaalin. Onko tuosta hyvin apua, vai pitäisikö vaihtaa kampisarja, jotta saisi 26 tai 28 -hampaisen eturattaan? Ja jos nyt jollain sattuu olemaan 4 fat prosta kammet vapautumassa tai muut käypäiset, edullisesti tietenkin, niin tarjotkaapa yksärillä



Eli sulla on edessä 32 piikkinen ratas ja takana suurin 42 piikkinen ?
Minkälaisissa olosuhteissa tuo välitys ei riitä ?

----------


## TMo

> Samaa kiinnostaisi kuulla tuosta ^ ovaalista. Kun tuota 30t pienempää ei saa ja kampia en ala vaihtamaan niin olen miettinyt takapakkaa. Jos tuohon comppiin uppoaa 11-42t, niin meneekö siihen myös 11-46t esim tämä sunrace slx:n kaveriksi? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...e-11-46-535478



Jos en nyt ihan väärin muista ni omassa Fat3Pro kammissa on ruuvinreiät pikkurattaalle, siis se 96BCD ja siihenhän saa sit 26/28 ovaalia spagettikintuille. Mulla on 32 ovaali ja vielä ei oo tullu paikkaa vastaan missä ei riittäs, kapeerenkaisessa on sama 32 ovaali mut takapakka loppuu 40T.

Jos teiän kammissa ei niitä toisia reikiä oo ni noi kammet joutaa myydä. RF kammet paikallaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pee

> Eli sulla on edessä 32 piikkinen ratas ja takana suurin 42 piikkinen ?
> Minkälaisissa olosuhteissa tuo välitys ei riitä ?







> "Näille nöösireisille..."

----------


## yannara

> Eipä meinaa löytyä interwebistä apuja tähänkään hommaan eli, ongelmana se että ketjut meinaa hypätä isoimman rattaan yli kovemmalla rasituksella esim mäessä. Kumpaa ruuvia pitäis säätää ja kumpaan suuntaan? En löydä mistään että kumpi on H ja L. Pyöränä pro3 ja Sram GX vaihteet



Jos on vieläkin ongelma ja asut Vantaa Myyrmäki lähestöllä, niin ajeleppa tänne päin. Mä yhdelle forumilaiselle jo opetin livenä miten vaihteita säädetään kun sattui asumaan 10km päässä.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Jos on vieläkin ongelma ja asut Vantaa Myyrmäki lähestöllä, niin ajeleppa tänne päin. Mä yhdelle forumilaiselle jo opetin livenä miten vaihteita säädetään kun sattui asumaan 10km päässä.



Kiitos tarjouksesta mutta seinäjoella asun.   :Hymy:  tänään sain silmä määräisesti säädettyä noi linjaan, kyllä se pieni puoli aika sivus olikin. Huomenna kun ehtiis käydä mettäs sillä niin näkis oliko mitn apua..

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Ensinnä tulee mieleen,että jos 10piikin erotuksella ei riitä välitykset, eli etu32/taka42,niin kannattaa kokeilla vaihtaa renkaat laadukkaampii, esim JumboJim4" ja kevennyssisurit tai tubelessit,niin meno muuttuu aivan erilaiseksi.

Itellä vuosi sitten,kun aloin läskipyöräilijäksi,niin ihmettelin,että miten on kunto menny näin huonoksi,kun tutussa ylämäessä vauhti hiipui. Sitten vaihdoin kevyemmät sisurit ja meno muuttui vähän, sen jälkeen vaihdoin JumboJimit ja meno muuttui huomattavasti, myöhemmässä vaiheessa tuli hommattua kevyemmät kehät ja taas helpotti.

Pyörivästä massasta,kun saa painoa pois,niin vaikutus on välitön. Kaikki lite ja pro mallin läskit on kehnoilla renkailla,joten ensin miettisin rengastuksen kuntoon.

----------


## Fat Boy

Näinköhän noinkaan. Muutamana päivänä oon lyllertäny 15-20cm umpilumessa. Pinta alkaa hitusen kovettua, alla puuteria. Pinta ei tokikaan kanna yhtään. Moinen lumi vastustaa menoa aika juhlavasti renkaasta riippumatta ja mäkiä pääsee ylös hitaasti ajaen, pitoa hakien. Kovaa ei kulje missään kohden, kun vastus kasvaa nopeasti. Alamäet pitää pääosin polkea, jyrkemmät sentään rullaa.

Toki, kuskin paino suhteessa tehoihin vaikuttaa paljon, myös kesällä. Läskillä pääsee pidon puolesta tolkuttoman jyrkkää mäkeä, niin helposti alkaa voima loppumaan. Lukot auttaa, mutta niitä en itse käytä talvella, jäätyy jalat.

nih..

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Juu, talvi ja ääriolosuhteissa renkailla ehkei ole niin suurta merkitystä,mutta kovalla alustalla ja kesällä ero on kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Kannattaa kokeilla kavereiden pyöriä ja vertailla, että mikä vaikuttaa ja mihin vaikuttaa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Minun mielestäni Talvella just on merkitystä renkailla ja paineilla. .ja ajaako umpi lumessa vai kävelty tai kova alusta mutta kokeillaan niin tiedetään. .Tää on niin siistii touhua 👊👌🔝😊

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rantamies

Pienillä paineilla ajettaessa renkaan rungon elastisuus vaikuttaa paljon rullaavuuteen, koska muodonmuutokseen käytetty energiaan muuttuu käytännössä kokonaan lämmöksi. Pehmeällä /ja epätasaisella alustalla rengas rullaa luultavasti paremmin kuin kovemmilla paineilla(pätee pienissä nopeuksissa). 
Pidossa ja ajomukavuudessa ei liene epäselvyyttä. 

Pakkasella eri materiaalit käyttäytyvät eri tavalla, mitä vähemmän pakkanen vaikuttaa renkaan elastisuuteen, sitä vähemmän rullaavus ja renkaan joustavuus vähenee. Sama pätee myös kuvion materiaaliin, jos nappulat eivät mukaile pinnan muotoja kunnolla, niin pitoakaan ei ole. 

Kovilla paineilla renkaan muoto ei muutu läheskään yhtä paljon ja rullaavuuteen vaikuttaa lähinnä pinnan kuvio. Renkaan ja maan välinen pinta-ala on pienempi, koska rengas on pyöreämpi. Pitoa on myös paljon vähemmän, koska rengas ei mukaile kunnolla maan pintaa. Pehmeässä maastossa renkaan kohdistama paine maahan kasvaa ja rengas uppoaa syvemmälle.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Ensinnä tulee mieleen,että jos 10piikin erotuksella ei riitä välitykset, eli etu32/taka42,niin kannattaa kokeilla vaihtaa renkaat laadukkaampii, esim JumboJim4" ja kevennyssisurit tai tubelessit,niin meno muuttuu aivan erilaiseksi.



Miks niitä tiheitä välityksiä pitäis yrittää vältellä ja keksiä kaikkee muuta tilalle? 🙄😳🤔 Enemmän iloa siitä tarpeeks kevyestä vaihteesta on kuin että saa jossain alamäessä heittää vielä yhen harvemman hetkeks sisään. 

Tiheemmällä välillä saa lisää kadenssia = tasaisempaa voimantuottoa = rengas ei sudi niin helposti = eteneminen varmempaa = hallittavuus helpompaa hitaissa paikoissa. 

Nimim. 28/45, 50:stä takarieskasta haaveillen

----------


## rantamies

> Vielä on tullut ajettua JJ:t alla. Pitäisi varmaan jo viikonloppuna saada aikaiseksi vaihdettua Snowshoe XL:t nastoilla alle. Mutta nuo JJ:t ovat pitäneet vielä niin hyvin 
> 
> Paineita on joku reilu 1bar ja ajelin eilenkin reilut 30km illalla, töistä kotiin tullessa tuli poikettua vähän Hervannan metsissäkin.



Paraniko pito? Vaikka eipä se ruskontie kovin liukas ole vielä ollut  :Hymy:  Toivottavasti Snowshoe XL ei ole yhtä muovinen pakkasella, mitä viime vuotiset Snowshoe 4.5:t. Tuntui ettei niissä pitänyt nappulat kuin kovalla hangella.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Miks niitä tiheitä välityksiä pitäis yrittää vältellä ja keksiä kaikkee muuta tilalle? 🙄😳🤔 Enemmän iloa siitä tarpeeks kevyestä vaihteesta on kuin että saa jossain alamäessä heittää vielä yhen harvemman hetkeks sisään. 
> 
> Tiheemmällä välillä saa lisää kadenssia = tasaisempaa voimantuottoa = rengas ei sudi niin helposti = eteneminen varmempaa = hallittavuus helpompaa hitaissa paikoissa. 
> 
> Nimim. 28/45, 50:stä takarieskasta haaveillen



Juu, mulla kahdella eturattaalla 22/36, joka näemmä lähellä sun välitystä ja ehdottomasti tarvetta hitaammalle olisi. Kesällä tilanne voi olla toinen, mutta sitä en vielä tiedä kun kesäajot jäi niin vähäiseksi.

nih..

----------


## Terwis

Interceptorin näkyvyyden parantamista.
Ei ainakaan jää heijastimista kiinni.

Ilman salamaa:


Salaman kanssa:

----------


## AnttiL

Noh noh  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mla

> Paraniko pito? Vaikka eipä se ruskontie kovin liukas ole vielä ollut  Toivottavasti Snowshoe XL ei ole yhtä muovinen pakkasella, mitä viime vuotiset Snowshoe 4.5:t. Tuntui ettei niissä pitänyt nappulat kuin kovalla hangella.




En saanut aikaiseksi vaihdettua kumeja kun on ilmeisesti lämpöisempää luvassa. Nastat kärsii niin asfaltilla ajosta - viime vuonnahan korvasin lähes kaikki takarenkaan nastat ja taisi mennä aika monta etukumiinkin uusiksi. Toki nyt kun nuo alumiininastat on vaihdettu parempiin niin voisi olettaa niiden kestävänkin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Laerppi

https://www.xxl.fi/white-fork-3-fat-...114413_1_style



Onko kellään antaa mittoja Whiten läskikeulasta?

----------


## slow motion

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-fork-3-fat-...114413_1_style
> 
> 
> 
> Onko kellään antaa mittoja Whiten läskikeulasta?



Voin mittailla kun pääsen kotiin.Mitä mittoja haluut tietää?

----------


## jtornwal

Onko täällä mitään kokemuksia white 4 hiilariläskistä, vähän nihkeesti löytyy netistä tietoa, testejä ym höpinää


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jtornwal

> Interceptorin näkyvyyden parantamista.
> Ei ainakaan jää heijastimista kiinni.
> 
> Ilman salamaa:
> 
> 
> Salaman kanssa:



Moro
Onks sulla antaa kokemuksia tosta hiilariläskistä. Toi 4 versio olisi kiikarissa



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Taipan

Tuli tänään ekaa kertaa ajettua kunnolla märässä lumessa. Tuntui heti raskaalta, mutta takaisinpäin yllättävän kevyeltä maaston jälkeen 😀 Heti kun nousee ylös polkemaan, jj:n takapää sudittaa. Tuo 32/32 välitys loppuu haipakkaan kun painuu metsän puolelle. Alkaa valjeta vauhdilla läskimasan vinkit välityksistä. Tämän päivän jälkeen ottaisin mielelläni 26/50 suhteella 2xl:t nastoilla alleni. Kun ei liene mahdollista tähän pyörään, alkaa 30/46 ja bud/lou nastoitettuna olemaan kohtuu korkealla hankintalistalla.

----------


## ytte07

Aattelin päivittää vaimolle 1x10 voimansiirtoa 3 liteen. Mikäs olis oikeen tyyppinen vaihtaja 26/11-36 rattaille? Menee noi sg ja sgs yms merkinnät taas hiukka ohi.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mhelander

En nyt muista kumpi se noista on mutta itsellä toimii lyhythäkkinen ZEE oikein hyvin 11-40 pakan kanssa.
Ensin SRAM X.9 9-vaihteisen liipasimella 1x9 josta hyppäsin suoraan 1x11 M9000 liipasinkahvalla.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## mattimat

> Onko täällä mitään kokemuksia white 4 hiilariläskistä, vähän nihkeesti löytyy netistä tietoa, testejä ym höpinää
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ei noista voi olla kellään vielä kokemusta. 4Fat interceptoria ei ole tietääkseni vielä toimitettu yhtään kappaletta. 3Fat interceptoreita löytyy suomen xxl verkkokaupasta vielä muutamia kappaleita. Itselleni tilasin juuri sellaisen tiistaina.  

Mitä työkaluja mun tarttee tuon huoltamiseen (vapaaratas, keskiö) ostaa ? Kannattaako pyörä pistää palasiksi rasvauksien tarkistamiseksi ? 

Jänskättää.

Matti

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Uudessa pyörässä myös Fatbike on takuu tuskin sun tarvii kun tsekkaa ajoasennon ja ilmat. ...

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kasari

^^  On mul ainaki 4fat IC. heinäkuussa ennakkotilattu ja saatu elokuun lopulla ajoon. Ihan ok peli.

----------


## Taipan

Osaatteko sanoa mistä kannattaa kuitukeulaa tilailla ja onko siinä jotain sudenkuoppia mitä pitää ottaa huomioon? Olen katsellut että tuollaista 9mm saisi alle satasella Kiinasta, mutta onko se poikki ekan kiven jälkeen? Ensi viikolla olisi black friday, jos osuisi arpajaisista jotain tarvittavia osia kohdalle 😀

----------


## Siemenlinko

^Olikos joku laittanut On-One Fattyn kuitukeulan Whiteen? 
Niitä saa välillä edullisesti 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mattimat

> ^^  On mul ainaki 4fat IC. heinäkuussa ennakkotilattu ja saatu elokuun lopulla ajoon. Ihan ok peli.



Seison korjattua ;-) Ei löydy nettikaupasta enkä havainnut aiempaa pyörää koskevaa viestiäsi ankarasta yrittämisestä huolimatta. Kuvat ois kivoja ;-)

Matti

----------


## Läskimasa

> Uudessa pyörässä myös Fatbike on takuu tuskin sun tarvii kun tsekkaa ajoasennon ja ilmat. ...



Toiset tykkää huoltaa ite. En jaksais alkaa raahaamaan, enkä ees haluis, pyörää xxln ilmaiseen huoltoon.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Juu minä myös huollan itse /muitten. .😊✌

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

Sitä huoltaa sen, minkä osaa, pystyy tai haluaa. Minä teen sen, minkä pystyn ja osaan. Ihan kaikkeen ei edes ole työkaluja. Kroisokset viekööt huoltoon vaikka etelä-eurooppalaista ilmaa renkaaseen laittaakseen, miksi se meitä muita haittaisi?

----------


## FillaRilla

> Toiset tykkää huoltaa ite. En jaksais alkaa raahaamaan, enkä ees haluis, pyörää xxln ilmaiseen huoltoon.



Minä vein viime keväänä edellisenä syksynä ostetun Lite 3:n (?) Kerroin jättäessä että jarrut huutaa ja keskiö jumittaa ihan vähän kampikierroksella, kun pyörittää ilman ketjua takaperin. Huollosta noutaessa huoltokaveri kertoi käsitelleensä jarrupalat kuumailmapuhaltimella ja huoltaneensa keskiön nykimättömäksi. Kampia pyöritin heti noutaessa ja OK totesin. Jarrutkaan eivän äännelleet. Kotona lähdin koeajolle. Jarrut alkoi sinfonian samantien. Keskiö ei edelleenkään jumitellu koittaessa, kun naksumisen havaittuani taas pyörittelin ilman kettinkiä. Eli vika vaihtui toiseen. Mahottomassa alamäessä takajarrukahva meni pohjaan ja pian pysähdyttyäni jarrutellen päästin jarrukahvan irti puristuksesta, kuului kopskops. Jarrupalat putosivat maahan. Sokka oli pudonnut. Pujottelin palat takaisin ja lukitsin paikalleen maasta löytyneellä puutikulla. Matka jatkui ja huomasin, että etujarrun sokka oli myös pakenemassa jarrupalojen pitämistehtävästään. Havainto oli, että sokkaa ei ollut taivutettu. No, Walko seisoi kesän ja pari viikkoa sitten talvikelien alettua, irroitin puutikun takajarrusta ja liotin palat bräckleenillä, kuivasin kuumailmapuhaltimella ja hiukan karhensin hiomanauhalla. Nippuside sokan tilalle. Tulos; hiljaiset jarrut so far. Keskiö naksunee seuraavaan huoltoon asti. Eiku, ei saatana. En vie sitä sinne. Vaikka kuinka olis ilmainen. Tai vaikka maksaisivat. :Vihainen: 
Ai niin; etujarrukahva oli ihan pehmeä ja meni pohjaan heti nyt syksyllä läskiajojen alkaessa. Kiristin säätöruuvia kahvassa ja nyt on aika hyvä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

✌😊^^ 

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Eiku, ei saatana. En vie sitä sinne. Vaikka kuinka olis ilmainen.



Kerros nyt vielä minkä kaupungin XXL:stä tämä tasokas huoltokokemus on hankittu.


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Mulla on 4kpl White Lite3 läskipyöriä ja yhtäkään en ole vienyt ilmaishuoltoon. Ite oon vaihdellut keskiöitä ja jarrupaloja ja liikkuvia osia.
Eilen ostin 2kpl vapaarattaita himaan varmuuden vuoksi,jos sattuu hajomaan.
Nopeempi huoltaa ja säätää ite,kun roudata aina erikseen huoltoon.

----------


## necbose

Joo kyllähän tohon läskiin on jonkummoinen suhde jo tullu :-) huolletaan itse se on mun siihen ei muut koske.

----------


## rantamies

> Mulla on 4kpl White Lite3 läskipyöriä ja yhtäkään en ole vienyt ilmaishuoltoon.



Saanko kysyä että miks?  

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Olen paikallislehdestä lukenut, että Fillarihemmo vuokraa niitä. Jos nyt kyse on samasta järvenpääläisestä.

----------


## TuriMaas

> Saanko kysyä että miks?  
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ai koska neljä kappaletta vai ei ikinä ilmaishuoltoon?  :Hymy:

----------


## TuriMaas

> Olen paikallislehdestä lukenut, että Fillarihemmo vuokraa niitä. Jos nyt kyse on samasta järvenpääläisestä.



Okei, tämä selvittäisi kyllä.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Juu sen verran tuli innostuttua läskipyöräilystä viime talvena (eka läskitalvi), että helmikuussa perustin fatbikevuokraus.com palvelun,jotta ihmiset pääsevät kokeilemaan mimmonen kapistus on kyseessä.
Moni onkin jäänyt läskikoukkuun ja monet asiakkaat on ex-asiakkaita ja nykyisiä ajokavereita, hupsista,kuinkas tässä näin kävikään  :Hymy:

----------


## FillaRilla

Vantaan Tammisto oli huoltopaikka.

----------


## Munarello

> Juu sen verran tuli innostuttua läskipyöräilystä viime talvena (eka läskitalvi), että helmikuussa perustin fatbikevuokraus.com palvelun,jotta ihmiset pääsevät kokeilemaan mimmonen kapistus on kyseessä.
> Moni onkin jäänyt läskikoukkuun ja monet asiakkaat on ex-asiakkaita ja nykyisiä ajokavereita, hupsista,kuinkas tässä näin kävikään



Toosi huonoa bisnestä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mäkipete

Helppo tehdä tubeless nuille jalcon kehille. 
Omassa oli kaks vannenauhaa päällekkäin kehällä. Toisen otin kokonaan pois painon karsimiseksi. Otin tietoisen riskin ja jätin teippaamatta kehän kokonaan. Hirvisäkki ja tubeless venttiili kehälle, jonka jälkeen 4,8 jumbojimi.
Kompuralla nousi kumi helposti. Sielu irti ja desi litkua ja sopivat paineet, toimii.

----------


## ytte07

Siinä olis lumitilanne pirkanmaalta tänään. Perskules ku en oo nähny tota hirvisäkkiä täällä kaupassa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

Tilasin AbsoluteBlackin n/w-ovaalin 104 mm:n bcd:llä ja 30-hampaisena. Chain reaction cycles myy 49,49 eurolla ja tulee postikuluitta, kun on yli 49 euron tilaus  :Hymy:  Raportoinen jahka pääsen tuolla ajelemaan.

Noista tubeless-virityksistä. Onko hirvisäkki nyt se helpoin tapa tehdä tuon Jalcon vanteen muunnos? Mitä materiaalia se on ja miten paksua? Mistäköhän tuota täältä Tampereen suunnalta mahtaisi saada? Vai pitäisikö vain tyytyä kevyempiin sisureihin?

----------


## MikaM

> Onko täällä mitään kokemuksia white 4 hiilariläskistä, vähän nihkeesti löytyy netistä tietoa, testejä ym höpinää
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Eipä ole kokemuksia. Kysyin XXL:stä, että koska toimitukset alkavat. Niiden piti alkaa joulukuussa, mutta menee kuulemma ensi vuoden puolelle..

----------


## lehtijussi

XXL:ssä 3 fat liten hinta on nyt 999, 4 lite on satasen halvempi. Tietää sitä että kohta 3 liteä mainostetaan hurjilla aleprosenteilla...

----------


## JJasco

> XXL:ssä 3 fat liten hinta on nyt 999, 4 lite satasen halvempi. Tietää sitä että kohta 3 liteä mainostetaan hurjilla aleprosenteilla...



899e näyttäis olevan

https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-4-fat...121888_1_style

Minnes muuten Comp hävisi?

----------


## Munarello

^Olisikohan päässyt loppumaan verkkokaupan varastosta tai sitten säästelevät jotain mustan perjantain "supershokkitarjousta" varten..?

----------


## Seps

Jossain vaiheessa vois rustata ylistyspostauksen 2Fat prosta, mutta antaa sen vielä hetken odottaa. Sen sijaan kysyisin kokemuksia leveämmistä renkaista 2fattiin mulefuteilla: ilmeisesti Lou kannattaa puukottaa? Kellään kokemusta Maxxiksen Colossuksesta? Entäs se isompi Jumbo Jim?

Colossus kiinnostaisi talvikumina tai vaihtoehtoisesti se 0,1 tuumaa kapeampi Minion FBR.

----------


## cazares

2Fat Pro määrää!

Louta pyörittelin viimeset puolitoista vuotta 2Fat pro:ssa ja rahtusen pienimmillä paineilla kurnuutteli dropeissa. Ei mitenkään häiritsevästi, joten en puukottanut lainkaan.
Nyt onkin isot Jumbo jimit olleet puoli vuotta käytössä ja ne ei hinkkaa laisinkaan.

----------


## Terwis

> Moro
> Onks sulla antaa kokemuksia tosta hiilariläskistä. Toi 4 versio olisi kiikarissa
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tuo on ollut kaikin puolin mainio pyörä.
Muista läskeistä ei kokemuksia.

Joitain osia olen laittanut vaihtoon alkuperäisestä vastaamaan omia mieltymyksiä

Huonoa tuossa on tuo vapaaratas joita on minulla tuhoutunut jo 3kpl vajaan vuoden aikana.
Nämä kaikki on mennyt kumminkin kiltisti takuun piikkiin. XXL:ltä kyselinkin viimeksi eilen, että lähettääkö he minulle 3kk välein uuden vapaarattaan vai keksitäänkö jokin kestävämpi ratkaisu.

Kyllä minä tuota 3Fat versiota suosittelen. 4Fat on hieman taas huonommilla osilla, mutta varmasti ihan soiva peli.

Hieman  on epäilystä ainakin minulla, että tuon mallisena näitä ei enää tulisi lainkaan.
Tuo runkovalmistaja on muuttanut rungon mallia tulevalle vuodelle ja valmistajaltakaan ei saanut tämän mallisia runkoja.
Mutta, tämä on vain oma mutu-tuntuma eikä millään tavalla faktatietoa.

----------


## Herman

^Viitisen tuhatta kilometriä Interceptor 2:lla eikä mitään moitittavaa. Keskiölaakerin vaihdoin viime vuonna Haanjan mutapainin jälkeen. Vapaarattaan tarkistin alkusyksystä ja näytti olevan OK; tuohan onkin vanha kunnon(!) kymppiversio.

Whiten politiikka näyttää kuuluvan vuosi vuodelta halvennettavat osat, mutta samalla myyntihintakin on pudonnut, joten eiköhän nuo hintansa väärtejä liene. Pari muutakin läskiä omistaneena ja vastaavia kilometrimääriä ajaneena voin suositella. Ei tuo nykyinen 9.8 Trekkini, hinnastaan huolimatta, ole kolmin verroin parempi  :Hymy: .

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Meinasin käyttää pyörän ensihuollos niin ilmoittivat kohteliaasti että huoltosopimus ei ole voimassa eikä pyörällä takuuta kun oon pyörän käytettynä ostanu.. Vitun kiva!

----------


## yannara

> Meinasin käyttää pyörän ensihuollos niin ilmoittivat kohteliaasti että huoltosopimus ei ole voimassa eikä pyörällä takuuta kun oon pyörän käytettynä ostanu.. Vitun kiva!



What??? Onks sulla kuitit jne? Aikamoista selittelyä nyt kyl.

ps. kukaan yrittänyt tinkata Black Friday:lla?

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> What??? Onks sulla kuitit jne? Aikamoista selittelyä nyt kyl.
> 
> ps. kukaan yrittänyt tinkata Black Friday:lla?



On mulla siitä tilausvahvistus ja klarnan laskusta kopio.

----------


## Sävynsäätäjä

> Meinasin käyttää pyörän ensihuollos niin ilmoittivat kohteliaasti että huoltosopimus ei ole voimassa eikä pyörällä takuuta kun oon pyörän käytettynä ostanu.. Vitun kiva!



Huoltojen vielä voi ymmärtää kuuluvan vain ensiostajalle, mutta kyllä takuun on toimittava on sitten kuinka mones omistaja vain. Vai löytyykö ehdoista jostain pienellä painettuna sen koskevan vain ensimmäistä ostajaa? Joissakin laitteissa elinikäinen takuu on tosiaan rajattu myyntiehdoissa vain ensimmäiselle omistajalle, mutta kyllä niissäkin normaalit takuun piiriin kuuluvat asiat toimivat silti muillekin. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rockverb

Itse ostanut emännälle fat2 liten käytettynä ja molempina kertoina soittanut huoltoajan etukäteen ja kertonut, että pyörä ostettu käytettynä. Kummallakaan kerralla ei ole ollut ongelmia ilmaisten huoltojen kohdalla ja jos oikein muistan niin joku laakeri meni takuun piikkiin eikä silloinkaan ollut ongelmia vaikka käytettynä ostin. Tämä tosin vuosi sitten


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Joo en sit tiedä mut näin mulle sanottiin kun tänään kävin.

----------


## yannara

> Joo en sit tiedä mut näin mulle sanottiin kun tänään kävin.



Voin lohduttaa että noi sopimushuollot ei mitään laadukkaita ole...

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Voin lohduttaa että noi sopimushuollot ei mitään laadukkaita ole...



Joo en mä niin odottanutkaan mutta ku sitä kuuluu jotaki ihme rutinaa aina sillontällön polkies ja jotain napsumista havaittavis jossain päin voimansiirtoa.. Olsivat saanu sen kattoo, mut mut..

----------


## hcf

https://www.xxl.fi/polkupyorahuolto
Alkuperäselle omistajalle näköjään

----------


## mattimat

Täälläkin yksi uusi ladakuski lisää. Ostin XXL:n verkkokaupasta viimevuoden mallin 3Fat Interceptor:in. Toimitus kesti 4 päivää, hienoa. Täällä hymy vain koko ajan levenee. Pyörä on kevyt polkea ja ketterä käsitellä tiukoissakin mutkissa. Näin kuivilla keleillä ensiasennusrenkaat toimivat erinomaisesti. Talveksi voisi toisen kiekkoparin nastoilla investoida, suosituksia ?

Matti

----------


## ytte07

Pitääpä kiikuttaa 3 pron takakiekko xxl:n huoltotiskille...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

Tämähän on jo ainakin toinen tuota laatua. Onko 3 Liten takanapa sama vapaaratasta lukuun ottamatta, vai miten niissä ei ole ollut samaa ongelmaa?

Paljonko tuolla on ajettu? Ja millaista ajoa?

----------


## Pancho

> Voin lohduttaa että noi sopimushuollot ei mitään laadukkaita ole...



Pitää osata pyytää oikeaa huoltomiestä niin on taattua laatua. Ainakin Tampereella ne huoltomiehet on ollu jo huoltomiehiä ennen ku mitään xxl:ää on ollutkaan.

----------


## elasto

> Meinasin käyttää pyörän ensihuollos niin ilmoittivat kohteliaasti että huoltosopimus ei ole voimassa eikä pyörällä takuuta kun oon pyörän käytettynä ostanu.. Vitun kiva!



Eikö valmistajan virhevastuu ole kuitenkin pakko olla voimassa omistajanvaihdosta huolimatta?

EDIT: Viitaten siis tuohon "takuuseen" jos jotain pyörästä hajoaa. Huollot sitten sopimuksen mukaan erikseen.

----------


## ytte07

Oon nyt reilussa vuodessa ajellu about 1200-1400km. Mun ajot on suurimmaks osaks 7-9 km/h möyrintää pienillä vaihteilla metsässä. Kiekko jäi kauppaan. Kaveri otti jo uuden vaparin hyllystä ennen ku hokas jotta akseli on poikki.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## N-Man

> Eikö valmistajan virhevastuu ole kuitenkin pakko olla voimassa omistajanvaihdosta huolimatta?
> 
> EDIT: Viitaten siis tuohon "takuuseen" jos jotain pyörästä hajoaa. Huollot sitten sopimuksen mukaan erikseen.



Kyllä näin juuri on. Normaali virhevastuu ei katoa omistajanvaihdoksessa. Normaalin virhevastuun "päälle" annetut lisäedut ("ikuinen runkotakuu" ja vastaavat) saavat sitten olla ehdoiltaan sellaisia kuin valmistaja tai myyjä haluaa antaa, eivät kuitenkaan edelleenkään ehdoiltaan kohtuuttomia tai varsinkaan normaalia virhevastuuta rajoittavia. Välillä näkee tulkintoja jossa annetaan todella pitkä "takuu" joka ei kuitenkaan korvaa kuluvia osia ja tämän varjolla sitten väitetään että mitään kuluvaa osaa ei koskaan korvata vaikka niidenkin pitää normaalin virhevastuun mukaan kestää kohtuullisen ajan.

----------


## mattimat

Täsä se kalliolla aurinkoa ottaa. Liukasta jo kallioilla kiipuilla.



Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk

----------


## kasari

^ Hieno pyörä. Mul on melkein samanlainen  :Hymy: . Mutta asiaan. Koska tuossakaan pyörässä ei näytä kovin paljon löysää olevan takajarruletkussa niin kysyn, paljonko
sietää kääntää etufillaria ennenkuin kiristyy? Kokeilkaa.
Omalla ajellut yli kolme kuukautta kun  huomasin jotta takajarruletku kiristyy jo ennenkuin  etupyörä on 90 astetta runkoon nähden, oikealle luonnollisesti.
Napsahtaa letku kyllä irti seuraavassa lipassa kun tuolle puolelle ottaa. fillari 4 ic. jarrut simpan m615.

----------


## pee

> Tilasin AbsoluteBlackin n/w-ovaalin 104 mm:n bcd:llä ja 30-hampaisena. Chain reaction cycles myy 49,49 eurolla ja tulee postikuluitta, kun on yli 49 euron tilaus  Raportoinen jahka pääsen tuolla ajelemaan.
> 
> Noista tubeless-virityksistä. Onko hirvisäkki nyt se helpoin tapa tehdä tuon Jalcon vanteen muunnos? Mitä materiaalia se on ja miten paksua? Mistäköhän tuota täältä Tampereen suunnalta mahtaisi saada? Vai pitäisikö vain tyytyä kevyempiin sisureihin?



Monologin toinen osa:

AB:n 30T ovaali on paikoillaan (ja toimituskokemukset CRC-ketjussa). Asennus meni ns. heittämällä, kun edes kampia, saati polkimiakaan ei tarvinnut irrottaa. Ensimmäinen lenkki ajettu ja kyllähän tuo on huomattava parannus, muttei siltikään välitys ole ihan niin lyhyt kuin mitä olisin halunnut. Rattaan ovaaliutta ei oikein edes huomaa kuin vasta isommalla kadenssilla, jolloin "nytkyminen" alkaa hiukan tuntumaan ja mäkeä möyriessä tuo kampien kuolonkohtien kevennys on tosiaan huomattava parannus. Tuote itsessään on oikein hienon näköinen ja painoakin säästyi ainakin 50 grammaa (WHOA!!!). Ketjulinja muuttui hiukan sisään päin, mutta juuri sen verran, että puolessa välin takapakkaa ketju rapisee hiukan. Mielestäni tuota ei ennen ollut tai sitten en vaan huomannut. Aika osoittaa rattaan keston, vaikka eikös noiden n/w:n pitäisi olla kulutuskestävämpiäkin.


Tuosta hirvisäkistä. Joko joku lie selvittänyt, että saaneeko sitä Pirkanmaalta?

----------


## ytte07

Minkäs rattaan tilalle pee laitoit tuon ovaalin? Itellä odottaa kans sama 30t asennusta ja aloin miettiin jotta tarviiko ketjun pituutta muuttaa. 32t on ny kiinni. Xxl:n huolto soitteli eilen ja mulle kuulemma tulee kokonaan uus kiekko tuon hajonneen tilalle. Tulee sit joskus kun saavat keskusvarastolta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

> Minkäs rattaan tilalle pee laitoit tuon ovaalin? Itellä odottaa kans sama 30t asennusta ja aloin miettiin jotta tarviiko ketjun pituutta muuttaa. 32t on ny kiinni.




32T oli alkuperäinen. Ketjun lyhentämistä mietin itsekin, mutten ainakaan vielä tehnyt, kun en ollut varma palaanko vanhaan rattaaseen. Näyttäisi lisäksi siltä, ettei häkki ole rajoittimessa pienimmälläkään rattaalla, joten ei sitä ehkä tarvitsekaan lyhentää.

----------


## yannara

Ei lähtenyt Pro tonnilla perkl  :Hymy:

----------


## pee

^ No paljollas ne olis sen myyneet?

----------


## -JPO-

> Ei lähtenyt Pro tonnilla perkl



Kolmonen lähtis nyt:
https://www.xxl.fi/white-3-fat-pro-1...112004_1_style

----------


## yannara

> ^ No paljollas ne olis sen myyneet?



Mä en jäänyt sitä kysymään, vaan härkisti tein tarjouksen. Viereisessä liikkeessä oli Felt myös kuumottamassa, joten en viitsinyt jäädä tinkaamaan. Lisäksi mulla ei ollut ajovarusteita mukana, eli olisi ollut melkoista säätämistä ajaa se himaan jne. Kokeilin lähinnä kepillä jäätä.

Mutta, nyt on toi 3-pro tilattu tonnilla, end of the story  :Leveä hymy:  ... kuulin muuten, että sen hiilikuidun vaihtaminen tavalliseen nelosessa johtuu siitä, että osalla se keula vaan katkesi. No toivottavasti nyt noi "viimeiset" kolmoset ovat ehjää kauraa, kun aikaa on kulunut. Ainakin se keula näyttää kolmosessa jotenkin miehekkäämmälle. Välitykset kolmosessa mua ei eivät haittanneet, nimittäin toi sama pyörä ollut aikaisemminkin.

----------


## Pancho

> ... kuulin muuten, että sen hiilikuidun vaihtaminen tavalliseen nelosessa johtuu siitä, että osalla se keula vaan katkesi.



Jännä ettei täällä ole raportoitu kyseistä ongelmaa vai onko itellä menny ohi.

----------


## yannara

> Jännä ettei täällä ole raportoitu kyseistä ongelmaa vai onko itellä menny ohi.



Tämä tieto tuli siis ihan myyjältä, kun valittelin hänelle, että 3-ssa on haarukka miehekkäämmän oloinen. Nelosessahan se on tosi tavis-rakenteinen kuten muissakin.

----------


## pee

Siis myyjä sanoi, että näistä on mennyt etuhaarukoita poikki ja silti ostit tuommoisen?! Hmmm...

----------


## Terwis

Esimerkiksi Framed myy samaa runkosettiä kuin Interceptor. Siinä on mukana tuo sama kuitukeula kuin proossa.
Kyseisestä keulasta on teetetty testit ulkopuolisella taholla ja sitä pidetään yhtenä kestävimmistä kuitukeuloista.
http://www.framedbikes.com/framed-carbon-fork-150x15/

Ihan rehellisyyden nimissä uskon että keula on alumiinia sillä se on halvempi valmistaa ja porukka ostaa silti samaan hintaan kuin kuitukeulallista.

----------


## yannara

> Siis myyjä sanoi, että näistä on mennyt etuhaarukoita poikki ja silti ostit tuommoisen?! Hmmm...



Takuu.

----------


## pee

^ Jep. No mä vaan nyt oon tämmönen, kun oon jotenkin tottunut ehjiin hampaisiin, kalloon ja nikamiin.

Mutta pitääpä kysäistä liikkeestä huhun paikkaansapitävyyttä.

----------


## Blackborow

Jos noita olisi siinä määrin katkeillut, että konstruktiota on pitänyt kokonaan muuttaa niin eiköhän nuo olisi pitänyt vetää takaisin eikä ainakaan myydä enää. Paska puhetta sanon minä.

----------


## macci

Ja huippumallissahan on edelleen tuo kuituhaarukka. Ei nyt ihan selitys käy järkeen...

----------


## JackOja

> ...3-ssa on haarukka miehekkäämmän oloinen. Nelosessahan se on tosi tavis-rakenteinen kuten muissakin.



Kuva olis kiva. Miltä näytää tavishaarukka vs. miehekäs haarukka?

----------


## Odottakaa

> Kolmonen lähtis nyt:
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-3-fat-pro-1...112004_1_style



Ja jos joku ei tiennyt niin toi on vaan nettitarjous vaikka sivuilla lukee vain, että avajaistarjous (Tammiston myyjän mukaan jokaisen pitää tajuta, että avajaistarjous == nettitarjous, vaikka osassa tuotteissa osataankin erikseen kertoa, että nettitarjous).

XXL-sivujen mukaan tuota 3Fat Pro:ta on Tammiston varastossa (15kpl ainakin jossain vaiheessa) se tieto ei pidä paikkaansa. Siellä on nolla kappaletta. Ai niin veikkasi, että jos tänään tilaa netistä niin tiistaina pääsee jo ajamaan, yeah right  :Vink:

----------


## tonza85

Dodii oon tän päivän tehny tota vakuumi tubeless systeemiä niin nyt ois kaikki muut valmiit paitsi et pitäis saada rengas nousemaan vanteele jalkapumpun kanssa...
Laitoin tiivistenauhaa vanteen sisälle kehän mukaisesti ku joku vissiin oli sillä saanut renkaan nousemaan,mutta itelle tämä ei toimi tai sitten tiiviste on jollain tapaa väärin..
White 3 lite kysessä

----------


## yannara

> Kuva olis kiva. Miltä näytää tavishaarukka vs. miehekäs haarukka?



Tässä kolmosen kova. Mun mielestä nelosessa se on ohueempi sitten:

----------


## yannara

On näissä ulkonäöllisesti eroa, jos kuviin on uskomista:



Fat 3 Pro




Fa 4 Pro

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

3fat pro:ssa on hiilikuituinen ja 4fat pro:ssa alumiininen. Mulla kävi korjattavana nelonen syksyllä ja muistan kun sitä ihmeteltiin. Pitäähän se parempien vanteiden hinta jostain ottaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hcf

> Pitäähän se parempien vanteiden hinta jostain ottaa



Myös paremmat renkaat. Entiä sitte onko ne kalliimmat.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Fuck the takuu. Piti taas jotain tekemistä keksiä. Toisessa kuvassa vielä takakiekko orkkiskunnossa vierellä...painoa lähti yhteensä pois noin 450-500gr.

----------


## Munarello

^Rispektiä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

Ei kai tossa muut takuut raukea? Vai meneekö kaikki kerralla😂

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Julmetun kokoset reijät  :Leveä hymy: 
Mites vanteen kasassa pysyminen ton jälkeen?

----------


## yannara

> Myös paremmat renkaat. Entiä sitte onko ne kalliimmat.



No niin joo, renkaiden ja vanteiden vertailu multa unohtui täysin. Mutta täytyy myöntää, että en mä osista juuri muuta ymmärrä kuin osaat verrata takavaihtajia  :Leveä hymy:  ... en tiedä, tulenko mitään eroa huomaamaan. En usko, että ajaisin kieli poskella kaikki PK-seudun metsät tolla läpi. Mulla on kaverilla 4 Pro ja nyt kun saan tuon 3 Pron, niin lähetään vertailemaan noita  :Leveä hymy: 

Tilasiko kukaan muu eilen tuota? Vois heittää viestiä, milloin alkaa saamaan.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

No vannekehien takuu varmaan raukesi  :Leveä hymy:   Laskin 1+2 että kehät kestää kyllä tuon kevennyksen vielä hyvin. Materiaalin paksuus ja profiili on sellaset, että ei mahda vaikuttaa muuhun kun painoon. Aikaa meni tosin 4h, että olivat siinä kunnossa että ilkeää alle laittaa. Jos jossain voltissa hajoavat, niin onpahan hyvä syy ostaa dt swissin kehät  :Hymy:

----------


## necbose

Terve tuleekos tuossa whiten läskeissä ohjekirjaa mukana? ostin oman siitä ständiltä :-) mukan ei tullu mitään paitsi kuitti..

----------


## J.F

Onko tietoa onko 4fat pron haarukka/etunapa rear disc spacing vai front disc spacing? Olen tässä tilaamassa etunapaa ja olis kiva saada jarrulevy oikeaan kohtaan.. 😀 veikkaisin front disc spacingiä mutta olis kiva olla varma..

----------


## pee

> Terve tuleekos tuossa whiten läskeissä ohjekirjaa mukana? ostin oman siitä ständiltä :-) mukan ei tullu mitään paitsi kuitti..



Netin kautta tilattuna 3Fat Prossa tuli vain yleinen kokoamisohje, ei muuta. Jos ostit valmiiksi kootun, niin eipä sitä ohjettakaan tarvittane. Ei siinä tosiaan mitään kiristysmomenttejakaan ole.

Tossa vielä kuva läystäkkeestä:

----------


## necbose

ok kiitos vastauksesta.

----------


## slow motion

> Onko tietoa onko 4fat pron haarukka/etunapa rear disc spacing vai front disc spacing? Olen tässä tilaamassa etunapaa ja olis kiva saada jarrulevy oikeaan kohtaan.. 😀 veikkaisin front disc spacingiä mutta olis kiva olla varma..



Tuossa olis pyörä vieressä.Mistä ton näkee kumpi?

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta

----------


## J.F

En uskalla sanoa speksejä. Jommassa kummassa jarrulevy 5mm ulompana kuin toisessa. Eli samalla etäisyydellä kun takakiekossa.. pitää vähän googlailla lisää. Nämä fätit mulle niin uutta ja ilmeisen täynnä minulle uusia standardeja.. 😀

----------


## zipo

4fat prossa on thrubolt 15x150mm 32 h etunapa sen minkä ehdin GFBD:ssä Holkenin laavulla vilkaista  oranssia paksupyörää joten siinä ei ole kuin yksi jarrulevy standardi(FDS).

Ne RDS ja FDS jutut koskee vain 9/10/15x 135mm sekä 15x142mm etunapoja.
Mitoitus:FDS 10mm kartiosta levyn pintaan ja RDS:ssä 15mm kartiosta levynpintaan
Sitten jos sattuu läytymään vanha 135mm takakiekko niin sillä on helppo mallata

----------


## J.F

👍😀 Olet kyllä oikeassa. Olen juuri täällä itse mittaillut ja tullut siihen että FDS tuon on pakko olla. Nyt kun sanot niin muistankin lukeneeni internetistä että koskee vain niitä kapeita. Meinasin varakiekot rakentaa/rakennuttaa tai ehkä kuitenkin ykköskiekot jolloin nykyiset sitten varalle.. Mulefutit vai DT-Swissit?

----------


## tonza85

Sanokaas mist löytyis suht ok tubeless  ready malliset vanteet ja edulliset vanteet tohon white 3 lite?
Pitääkö uudet navat hankkia vai meneekö vanhoilla?
Millasia summia pintojen laittaminen yleensä.maksaa?


Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## yannara

Rengasvertailu Pro 3 vs. Pro 4

Jalco SNOY80 (vanne)
VEE Rubber Snow Shoe 26x4.5" VRB-370 72 TPI

Jalco SNOY90 W: 90 mm (vanne)
VEE Rubber VRB-375 Snow Shoe XL 72 tpi 26x4.8" Folding Bead

----------


## yannara

Ihan kiva, vajaassa viikossahan tää tuli. Tietääks kukaan, miten saa sitten kuitin pyörään esim. vakuutusyhtiötä varten, tuleekohan siellä jotain sarjanumerollisia papereita?

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Compin kehitystyö saa jatkoa hiilikuitukeulan muodossa. 652g ja mustana. Ei pahan hintainenkaan nyt alennuksessa 121,83€ + toimituskulut.

----------


## ytte07

^^Eikös siä oo joku seriaalitarra alaputkessa?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Taipan

Laita vaeltaja sitten infoo ja kuvia miten tuo haarukka istuu pyörään. Ootko laskenut paljon sulla on mennyt tähän mennessä? Itselläni on tällä hetkellä mennyt pyörään 560, jj 4.8 ss renkaisiin 130, m395 jarruihin 40, slx m7000 11-speed+ 30t ab:n ovaaliin 220. Eli kokonaiskulut ovat tällä hetkellä 950€. Plus tuppeja yms. mitkä olisi pitänyt ostaa pyörään kuin pyörään. Poisto-osista saa varmaan muutaman kympin takaisin. Jarrut saattaa olla liian heikot, täytyy katsoa kesällä, ompahan silti alkuperäisiin parannusta. Toivelistalla olisi vielä hiilikuituhaarukka, ja mua vähän kyrpii nuo kammet kun ei saa 30t pienempää, olisin laittanut 26t eteen jos olisin saanut. Tietääkö kukaan mistä tuohon voisi saada budjettikammet?

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Itse lähtisin jatkamaan välityksiä helpomman kautta jos tuntuu että menee liian raskaaksi. Minkä kokoinen on Taipanilla isoin takaratas slx pakassa? Viikolla vaihdoin yhteen fillariin xt 11 pakan koossa 11-46. Se on jo niin laaja lätty että pitäisi suurimmalle osalle kansalaisista riittää kevyemmänkin pään välitykset.

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...-Model-p49644/


Hintaa tuon oman osalta vähän vaikea mennä laskemaan. Perustuu niin monimutkaiseen osto/myynti/vaihto/hyvävelikaupankäyntiin että en ole kärryillä itsekkään.

----------


## Taipan

Tilasin myös 11-46 juuri tuon eturattaan minimin takia. Otin vain sun racen pakan kun hirvitti shimpan viimeinen 37-46 loikka. Torstaina tuli rojut, lyön heti kiinni kun kuume hellittää. Uskon/toivon että riittää välykset. En vain ole ainakaan nykyisessäkään kaivannut paria raskainta vaihdetta käytännössä ollenkaan, pienellä eturattaalla uskoisin saavan pakan laajemmalla skaalalla käyttöön. Katsotaan nyt ajossa tota komboa. Ja kun saisi edes paikalleen kun en oo ikinä noihin koskenukkaa 😅 Tekisi mieli kanssa tilaa enemmän kuin paljon tuo hiilarihaarukka, sitten olisi oma pyörä "valmis", on kyllä hyvä tarjous. Olisi myös hinnan puolesta kokonaiskulut riittävän lähellä touhutonnia minkä annoin itselleni luvan käyttää tähän.

----------


## yannara

> ^^Eikös siä oo joku seriaalitarra alaputkessa?



Juu on toki, ja nyt on kuvat kaikista sarjanumeroista. Luulis se riittävän vakuutusyhtiölle.

----------


## tonza85

Tein nyt ton ghetto tubeleksen tohon white 3 litee,ei vuotanut ilmaa mistään ku paineet laitoin aika ihme juttu kyl,renkaana uus jumbo jim 4.8 liteskin.

Onkos porukoilla kokemusta miten kestää rengas vanteella pienemmillä paineilla tossa 3 litessä ghettona?
Ton retkipatjan tilalle ku sais jotakin mikä ei mene kasaan nii sais varmaa nostettua renkaan vanteelle takas jos joutuu tyhjentämään.

Taakse pitäis vielä tehdä sama homma jos nyt edessä kestää.

----------


## Siemenlinko

^ itse muutamia eri renkaita käyttänyt ghettotubeleksena 3litessä.  Snowshoe alkoi vuotamaan kun ajoin heti asennuksen jälkeisenä päivänä juurakossa pienillä paineilla ja pääsi lyömään vanteelle  muutaman kerran. 
Muutama päivä asennuksen jälkeen kun malttaa ajella nätisti hiukka kovemmilla paineilla,  niin sen jälkeen litku ikään kuin liimaa  renkaan reunaan siihen halkaistuun sisuriin ja sen jälkeen pysyy luotettavasti pienillä paineillakin. 
Hyvin pysyy ilmat vaikka hakkaa vanteenreunat juuriin.
Stanin litkua olen käyttänyt 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> hakkaa vanteenreunat juuriin.



Liian pienet renkaat.

----------


## Taipan

Mikä on kun compin takapakka ei suostu millään aukeamaan? On ketjupiiska ja lukkorenkaan avain. Katsottu että suunta on oikea ja kokeiltu jatkovartta eikä vaan aukea millään. Onko tuo tekniikkalaji vai huonot välineet? Onko kenelläkään mitään vinkkiä antaa?

----------


## tonza85

> ^ itse muutamia eri renkaita käyttänyt ghettotubeleksena 3litessä.  Snowshoe alkoi vuotamaan kun ajoin heti asennuksen jälkeisenä päivänä juurakossa pienillä paineilla ja pääsi lyömään vanteelle  muutaman kerran. 
> Muutama päivä asennuksen jälkeen kun malttaa ajella nätisti hiukka kovemmilla paineilla,  niin sen jälkeen litku ikään kuin liimaa  renkaan reunaan siihen halkaistuun sisuriin ja sen jälkeen pysyy luotettavasti pienillä paineillakin. 
> Hyvin pysyy ilmat vaikka hakkaa vanteenreunat juuriin.
> Stanin litkua olen käyttänyt 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ite sain käsiini jotai zefal paikkausnestettä ku ei löytyny stanin kamaa kaupasta,1 purkin (125ml) laitoin sisälle riittääköhän?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Eeteeku

> Mikä on kun compin takapakka ei suostu millään aukeamaan? On ketjupiiska ja lukkorenkaan avain. Katsottu että suunta on oikea ja kokeiltu jatkovartta eikä vaan aukea millään. Onko tuo tekniikkalaji vai huonot välineet? Onko kenelläkään mitään vinkkiä antaa?



Lisää voimaa. Myös pikku lekalla voi napauttaa vääntövarteen sellaisen terävän alkuirroituksen. Itse olen joskus käyttänyt kahta n.70cm:n jatkovartta ennekuin pakka aukesi. ( vääntövarteen ja ketjupiiskaan omat jatkovartet)

----------


## msavela

> Ite sain käsiini jotai zefal paikkausnestettä ku ei löytyny stanin kamaa kaupasta,1 purkin (125ml) laitoin sisälle riittääköhän?



Minulla on ollut 3 Litessä ghettona alkuperäinen Snowshoe, Specialized Fast Trak Fat ja nyt viimeisimpänä Bud&Lou ja litkuna motonetista ostettua Zefal Z-sealanttia 125 ml/rengas. Ja hyvin on toiminut. Paineita en hirveän ahkerasti ole mittaillut, useimmiten olen peukalotuntumalla mennyt, mutta kyllä ne alimmillaan jossain 5-6 psi tuntumassa tähän mennessä on ollut ja hyvin on rengas vanteella pysynyt.

Sehän tässä virityksessä kyllä on tympeää että telttapatjakaistaleen joutuu aina uusimaan kasaan painumisen vuoksi kun renkaan irroittaa vanteelta.

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Ite sain käsiini jotai zefal paikkausnestettä ku ei löytyny stanin kamaa kaupasta,1 purkin (125ml) laitoin sisälle riittääköhän?
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Uskoisin että riittää. 
Reilun desin per rengas olen itsekkin laittanut. 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Mietin täs et kestäisköhän toi routamatto tota painetta paremmin et ei painuis kasaan,kukaan kokeillu?

----------


## Taipan

> Lisää voimaa. Myös pikku lekalla voi napauttaa vääntövarteen sellaisen terävän alkuirroituksen. Itse olen joskus käyttänyt kahta n.70cm:n jatkovartta ennekuin pakka aukesi. ( vääntövarteen ja ketjupiiskaan omat jatkovartet)



Tämä. Kiitos, voimallahan tuo ratkesi. Metrin jatkovarsi ja kaksi ihmistä niin antoi periksi. Siinä kun ketjupiiska olisi antanut periksi niin olisi varmaan saanut poimia hampaat hattuun 😀 Kiristin uuden pakan omasta mielestä hyvin lempeästi, mutta siinä taas silti jengat pyörähti kertaalleen, on tämä omituista.

----------


## JJu

En ole lukenut koko ketjua, joten pahoittelen jos tätä on joku jo kysynyt. 

Ostin nimittäin tuollaisen White 3 Pron XXL:n alennusmyynnistä. Hyvältä vaikuttaa, mutta maantiepyörään tottuneelle q-factor tuntuu melko isolle eli kampisarjan leveys on mittaukseni mukaan noin 230 mm (L-kokoisen pyörän paino taas ilman polkimia oli Motonetin kalavaa'alla punnittuna 14,2 kg, jos se jotakuta kiinnostaa).   

Kampien ja takahaarukan väliin jää kuitenkin minimissään 15 mm tilaa ja kuvittelisin, että vähempikin riittäisi vaikka runko eläisi kun on tilanne päällä. 
https://goo.gl/photos/ZzgpJKxsACkwahHw7

Kysymys: voinko korvata kammet jollain kapeammilla/suoremmilla? Tai vaihtoehtoisesti, voiko kampisarjasta poistaa shimmejä ja saada sitä kautta hieman kavennusta aikaan? Tämä muuttaisi ketjulinjaa, mutta isoimman vaihteen menettäminen tuskin haittaa.

Mitkä kammet tuohon passaavat ja vaatiiko myös keskiön vaihdon? 

XXL kertoo kammista seuraavaa: Samox TAF29-D38NC 1x11 32T ja kampilaakerista (keskiö) Samox BB-EB2401. Keskiön leveys lienee 100 mm, mutta onko tuo nyt BSA-kierteillä vai millainen?

----------


## yannara

En osaa yhtään ottaa kantaa tuohon *JJu*, mutta itselläni on tapana ajaa uusi pyörä sisään kunnolla, ennen kun siihen alkaa miettimään mitään vaihtoa. Yritän siis totutella ensin, ja jos ei 1-2 viikon aikana joku toimi, niin sitten suunnittelee vaihtoa. Varsinkin jos tämä on sinulle eka fättäri, niin luonnollisesti siinä kaikki osat on levempiä jne. Ostit L-kokoisen pyörän, ja miten pitkä olet?

----------


## yannara

Kait mä heitän tähän vähän vertailua 3 Pro ja 4 Pron välille, kun sattuu naapurilla sellainen olevan. Emme voineet suoriltaan verrata noita, koska satulat ja pituudet ovat erilaisia, mutta jotain tuntumaa saatiin. 4 Prossa on pätevämmän näköiset vanteet, renkaat ja paksummat 4,8". Siinä eturatas on 28-hampainen, joten sillä pääsee maastossa ehkä paremmin, mutta itse kun tavoittelen ehkä nopeampaa fättäriä, niin mun tarpeisiin toi 3 on just parempi, kun se on vähän kevyeempi ja 4,5"ssa hivenen vähemmän ilmavastusta. Ulkonäössä ei juuri muuta eroa, kuin renkaat. Jarrut ja vaihteet ovat tismalleen samat (näin maalikon silmin).

- Satula vaihtoon
- Soittokello käyttökelvoton hanskoilla
- Ohjaustangon moni tuntuu vaihtavan, kun on liian suora ja leveä.

----------


## msoikkel

Tääl kans 3 fat pro supersunnuntaista 999. Ihan ensimmäisenä haluan kiittää, aivan loistavaa kokemustenjakoa, vielä kun olis osannu lukea koko ketjun ajoissa. Schwalben sisurit tuli tilattua ihan vaan varalle mut toi kevennys houkuttas melkeen vaihtamaan muuten vaan. Ihmettely läpiakselin vinossa olevan holkin kanssa vei sormen suuhun hetkeksi mutta onneksi uskalsin työntää meisselini sinne. 


Näitä on nähty mutta tältä se postimyyntiskoda näytti täälläkin, ja ainoat ohjeet jotain sramia, ei kokoamisesta tai takuista tai mistään mitään. 

Pyörä tuli Postista lauantaina kotiin, kun ei mahtunut automaattiin. Tilaus siis edellisenä sunnuntaina. Samalla tilatut nastarenkaat jäivät automaattitoimitukseen, tulivat onneksi hyvissä ajoin sunnuntaina, ettei tämä jäänyt joulukuuseksi  :Hymy: 


Kivahan tuota oli tuossa säätää ja ihmetellä mutta kauempaa ei ehkä olisi malttanut nastoja odottaa. Niille oli kyllä maksimaalinen tilaus, niin hurjassa jäässä oli tuolloin niin kelvit kuin polutkin. Tosin tuohan ei tunnu polkuja kaipaavan. 

Fillariperheemme ensimmäinen fätäri tuli rouvalle (175cm) M-kokoisena mutta tokihan tuolla kivasti testailee allekirjoittanutkin (190cm) ja kohta myös esikoinen (pian 160cm). Ensimmäinen lenkki suoritettiin kohtuu haastavilla poluilla niin että rouva ajoi tuolla helposti ja mekaanikko jäykällä kapearenkaisella hybridillään perässä vaikeasti. Löytyi kuulemma fillarointiin uusi into  :Hymy: 

Itsekin tuon kävin kokeilemassa läheisen jätemäen päälle, vähän polkuja ja umpirämettä, ja vakiovarustuksella (32-piikkinen eturatas) meni oikeinkin mukavasti. Myös e-villen parinkympin 800-lumeninen otsalamppu toimi oikein kivasti tuolla metsässä. 


Bike-discountin sisuri-, lokari- yms toimituskin löysi jo perille, asennushommia siis tiedossa kun kurakeliä pukkaa. 

Tarviiko sitä tarkkuusmittaria paineisiin, eikös noin pehmeet renkaat opi ottamaan peukalomitalla? Tähän asti on ainakin tunnusteltu että mimmonen pehmeys on työmatkalla ei-liian-pomputtava ja mitä se tarkoittaa kivikkoisella polulla. Ja mikäs niistä tarkoista olikaan hyvä ja kestävä kun motonetit meni liian usein vaihtoon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannara

> Näitä on nähty mutta tältä se postimyyntiskoda näytti täälläkin, ja ainoat ohjeet jotain sramia, ei kokoamisesta tai takuista tai mistään mitään. 
> 
> 
> Tarviiko sitä tarkkuusmittaria paineisiin, eikös noin pehmeet renkaat opi ottamaan peukalomitalla? Tähän asti on ainakin tunnusteltu että mimmonen pehmeys on työmatkalla ei-liian-pomputtava ja mitä se tarkoittaa kivikkoisella polulla. Ja mikäs niistä tarkoista olikaan hyvä ja kestävä kun motonetit meni liian usein vaihtoon?



Eipä tuollaiseen mitään ohjeita tarvii... mut jooh  :Vink: 

Tuohon paine-asiaan, mulla on 20€ arvoinen jalka-pumppu jossa mittari, se riittää. 1-1,5 bar käytän, jolloin rengas ihan ok kova, ei niistä saa niin kovia kuin perus-maastureissa. Siinä mielessä peikalointi on vähän turhaa fättäreis. Jos maastossa haluaa täpärimäisesti ajella, niin pitäis olla 0,5 mutta silloin asfaltti tai hiekalla on huomattavasti raskaampi ajaa, imho  :Hymy:

----------


## Jopo81

> Eipä tuollaiseen mitään ohjeita tarvii... mut jooh 
> 
> Tuohon paine-asiaan, mulla on 20€ arvoinen jalka-pumppu jossa mittari, se riittää. 1-1,5 bar käytän, jolloin rengas ihan ok kova, ei niistä saa niin kovia kuin perus-maastureissa. Siinä mielessä peikalointi on vähän turhaa fättäreis. Jos maastossa haluaa täpärimäisesti ajella, niin pitäis olla 0,5 mutta silloin asfaltti tai hiekalla on huomattavasti raskaampi ajaa, imho



Menee fätin ominaisuudet hukkaan noin kovilla paineilla 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JJu

> Ostit L-kokoisen pyörän, ja miten pitkä olet?



Pyörä on siis kokoa L ja itse olen 188 cm (jalka 90 cm). Isompaa runkoahan ei XXL:stä saa, joten tuolla pitää pärjätä tällä budjetilla. Stemmi pitäänee myös kokeeksi vaihtaa pitempään ja jyrkemmällä nousulla olevaan, kun meinaa jäädä tanko aika alhaalle.   

No ei se kampihomma nyt niiiin suunnattomasti häirinnyt, mutta omat 45 koon talvisaappaat meinaavat vaan välillä ottaa kiinni kampiin. Pitäisi varmaan kokeilla jollain kapoisemmilla (mutta silti lämpimillä) kengillä.

Sen verran tuli tänään muutamassa pakkasasteessa kelattua polkuja, rinteitä ja pyöräteitä, että pito tuntui peilijäätä (läheisen kentän jää oli juuri jäädytetty) lukuun ottamatta ihan riittävältä jo peruskumeilla (paineet alle yhden). 

Olin myös hieman yllättynyt, että renkaiden venttiilit ovat Prestoja eivätkä järeämpiä Scharedeita. Käsittääkseni litkutushommissa (mikä on vielä testaamatta) pitää kumi saada nousemaan isolla paineella vanteella ja sellaisia paineita/ilmamääriä löytyy lähinnä huoltoasemilta (itselläni on kyllä 24 litran halpiskompura, riittäneekö?). Schrader-Presta-adapterillahan homma varmaan ratkeaa. 

Mitä lokasuojia olette muuten käyttäneet Whiteissä?

----------


## yannara

Eihän sitä talvisaappailla ajeta vaan lenkkareilla, myös talvisin. Eikä mitään lokasuojia tarvita  :Vink:  (..sorry, oon nyt vähän hilpeällä tuulella, heh).

Mut noista paineista ja hukkaan menemisestä, niin ymmärrän toki jos haluat korvata täpärin fättärillä maastossa, niin jep, varmaan se pehmeä rengas on siihen hyvä. Mutta jos fättärillä haluaa selviytyä talven haasteista esim. työmatkapyöräilyssä, niin en nyt allekirjoita tuota hukkaan menemistä. Itse vetelen myös pitkin metsää noilla kovilla paineilla, koska pitää se pyörä sitten kotiinkin ajaa, ja mulla on tyylinä seistä ne juurekset perse pois satulasta yms.

----------


## Polun tukko

Toi paine homma on myös renkaista kiinni. Omassa fätissä 4,8" JJ:t ja edessä 0,4 ja takana 0,5bar, eikä ongelmia tiellä ja maastossa pitoja loistavasti lumella. Voisi vielä hiukan pudottaa paineita. 

Kyllä ne fätin ominaisuudet vaan pääosin valuu hukkaan jos ajetaan ns. liian kovilla paineilla.

----------


## ytte07

Jos yannara ajelee viä original 4.5 veetyreshit renkuloilla ni eipä tuu noilla paineilla ainakaan selfsteering onkelmia. Mutta mutta. Ajelin viime kesänä ihan testinä kelviä töihin bud eessä ja takana 0.8 bar. Rullas oikein hyvin. Orkkis veetyreseillä ajoin viime talvena jokusen metrin. Etusena täysin kelvoton maastopaineilla. Takana oli ihan neutraali ok. Kaponen on myös..m

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rantamies

> Jos yannara ajelee viä original 4.5 veetyreshit renkuloilla ni eipä tuu noilla paineilla ainakaan selfsteering onkelmia. Mutta mutta. Ajelin viime kesänä ihan testinä kelviä töihin bud eessä ja takana 0.8 bar. Rullas oikein hyvin. Orkkis veetyreseillä ajoin viime talvena jokusen metrin. Etusena täysin kelvoton maastopaineilla. Takana oli ihan neutraali ok. Kaponen on myös..m
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



+1. Kyseiset kumit ovat pakkasessa melko huonot pidoltaan, koska nappulat ovat muovimaiset. JJ on paljon kumimaisempi. Kovilla paineilla pito heikkenee entisestään.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mankelist

> Ihmettely läpiakselin vinossa olevan holkin kanssa vei sormen suuhun hetkeksi mutta onneksi uskalsin työntää _meisselini_ sinne.



 :No huh!:  :Vink:

----------


## rantamies

^Tässä kohtaakin pätee: "Ei se pituus, vaan se paksuus!"  

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lehtijussi

Tänään lenkille lähtiessä lite 3.sen vapaaratas rutisi ja lopulta "löi tyhjää".  Purin ja putsasin ko. palikan, kynnet oli ruostevesi/vaseliinimömmön peitossa ja yksi kynsipari antautunut varmaan sen takia...
Putsattuna tuntuisi pelittävän taas, pitäsikö vapaaratas silti vaihtaa jo uuteen?

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Tänään lenkille lähtiessä lite 3.sen vapaaratas rutisi ja lopulta "löi tyhjää".  Purin ja putsasin ko. palikan, kynnet oli ruostevesi/vaseliinimömmön peitossa ja yksi kynsipari antautunut varmaan sen takia...
> Putsattuna tuntuisi pelittävän taas, pitäsikö vapaaratas silti vaihtaa jo uuteen?



Mulla rivahti 3litestä vapaarattaan kynnet  syksyllä. 
Ei ollut kallis uusi vapari.
Kalevan xxl:stä hain uuden.
Oli hyllyssä.

https://www.xxl.fi/white-spare-part-...118538_1_style

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

Kyllä tuo kantsii vaihtaa, kun kynnet noin rikki.

----------


## yannara

Phuh, kylläpä Prosta lähtee toi matta maali helposti, 1 viikon ollut pyörä käytössä, 2 kertaa maastossa ja nyt jo naarmuilla...

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Kehtaisko joku kattoa omasta 3sarjalaisesta onko satulatolppa miten väljä runkoon kun kiristyspannan löysyttää? Mulla meni nimittäin runko särki omastani siitä rungon halkion alapäästä missä on porrattu se stopparireikä. Murtunut poikittain siitä...huomasin kun tolpan seudulta kuuluvaa naksumista yritin selvitellä. Olin siinä uskossa että satulasta kuuluu tai kiskoista, mutta syy selvisi.

----------


## Marsusram

> Kyllä tuo kantsii vaihtaa, kun kynnet noin rikki.



Jos runko on kunnossa, niin pitäisi riittää kynsien vaihto jos niitä on saatavilla. 
Vai onko kiinanvehkeet jo sellaisia, että sama hinta vaihtaako vaparinkynnet tai koko paketin..

----------


## lehtijussi

Sen verran heikkolaatuista osaa, että parempi vaihtaa koko vapaanapa suosista.
...taitaa keskiökin taas oireilla... 
_...ja vaimo kielsi heti ennakkoon puheet uudesta pyörästä.._. :Irvistys:

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Tuokin vapaaratas todennäköisesti olisi kestänyt jos olisi ennen pakkasia purkanut ja poistanut sen vaseliinin. Kevyt öljy tilalle niin kynnetkin liikkuu pakkasella. Jonkun 300€:n napakin hajoaa samalla tavalla, jos on tehty kynsillä ja sinne lyödään joku fiatin naparasva. Esim. dt-swissin navoissa se vasta ihmeellinen onkin vapaarattaan toimintamekanismi, mutta eipähän kynnet katkea kun niitä ei ole. Osat on tosin kun rc-auton vetopäästä kokonsakkin puolelta, mutta niin ne vaan pelaa.  

Jos tekisi viimeisen fatbikensä jolla pitäisi ajaa loppuikänsä, niin aika paha nyky osilla olisi tehdä pomminvarmaa. Varaosia parilla tonnilla laatikkoon odottamaan?

----------


## rantamies

> Tuokin vapaaratas todennäköisesti olisi kestänyt jos olisi ennen pakkasia purkanut ja poistanut sen vaseliinin. Kevyt öljy tilalle niin kynnetkin liikkuu pakkasella. Jonkun 300€:n napakin hajoaa samalla tavalla, jos on tehty kynsillä ja sinne lyödään joku fiatin naparasva. Esim. dt-swissin navoissa se vasta ihmeellinen onkin vapaarattaan toimintamekanismi, mutta eipähän kynnet katkea kun niitä ei ole. Osat on tosin kun rc-auton vetopäästä kokonsakkin puolelta, mutta niin ne vaan pelaa.  
> 
> Jos tekisi viimeisen fatbikensä jolla pitäisi ajaa loppuikänsä, niin aika paha nyky osilla olisi tehdä pomminvarmaa. Varaosia parilla tonnilla laatikkoon odottamaan?



+1 Shimanon wet lube tai moottoriöljy toimii hyvin kesät talvet. Big ride navoilla aattelin toteuttaa tulevat kiekot, täytyis vaan jostain hinta-laatu suhteeltaan eka löytää hyvä runko 12mm läpiakselilla. 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

> Jos runko on kunnossa, niin pitäisi riittää kynsien vaihto jos niitä on saatavilla. 
> Vai onko kiinanvehkeet jo sellaisia, että sama hinta vaihtaako vaparinkynnet tai koko paketin..



15 euroa oli uudet kynnet paikallisella huoltoukolla kun omaan vaihdoin. Ja hyvin on maaliskuusta asti ajettu 

Taisi vaan saatavuusongelmista puhua viimeksi kun siellä asioin. Merkkiäen muista, mutta suoraan meni 3liten napaan.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Wiima63

> Pyörä on siis kokoa L ja itse olen 188 cm (jalka 90 cm). Isompaa runkoahan ei XXL:stä saa, joten tuolla pitää pärjätä tällä budjetilla. Stemmi pitäänee myös kokeeksi vaihtaa pitempään ja jyrkemmällä nousulla olevaan, kun meinaa jäädä tanko aika alhaalle.   
> 
> No ei se kampihomma nyt niiiin suunnattomasti häirinnyt, mutta omat 45 koon talvisaappaat meinaavat vaan välillä ottaa kiinni kampiin. Pitäisi varmaan kokeilla jollain kapoisemmilla (mutta silti lämpimillä) kengillä.
> 
> Sen verran tuli tänään muutamassa pakkasasteessa kelattua polkuja, rinteitä ja pyöräteitä, että pito tuntui peilijäätä (läheisen kentän jää oli juuri jäädytetty) lukuun ottamatta ihan riittävältä jo peruskumeilla (paineet alle yhden). 
> 
> Olin myös hieman yllättynyt, että renkaiden venttiilit ovat Prestoja eivätkä järeämpiä Scharedeita. Käsittääkseni litkutushommissa (mikä on vielä testaamatta) pitää kumi saada nousemaan isolla paineella vanteella ja sellaisia paineita/ilmamääriä löytyy lähinnä huoltoasemilta (itselläni on kyllä 24 litran halpiskompura, riittäneekö?). Schrader-Presta-adapterillahan homma varmaan ratkeaa. 
> 
> Mitä lokasuojia olette muuten käyttäneet Whiteissä?



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...43#post2484643

Tuollanen viritys Motonetin valikoimasta.

----------


## yannara

No ei oo helppoo löytää sopiva satula ja vieläpä oikea istuma asento näissä, hinkkaan jo kolmannen satulan kanssa. Ongelma lähinnä on se, että joko istuinluut liukuu eteen, tai sitten jos laitan satulan perän alemmas, niin nivuset tulee kipeäksi. Ilmeisesti fättäreissä toi satulan valinta on vielä tärkeämpää kuin tavallisesessa maasturissa, kun rasitusta on enemmän jaloille. Hassua, kun perus-maastureissa mulla ei ole koskaan ollut ongelmia satuloiden kanssa, mutta tän kanssa on aina (jo toinen White läski). 

Vai voiko olla siitä, että M on mulle sittenkin pieni (en usko, 177cm) tai sitten ohjaustanko on niin alhaalla. Sitä ei enää ylemmäs saa...

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Vai voiko olla siitä, että M on mulle sittenkin pieni (en usko, 177cm) tai sitten ohjaustanko on niin alhaalla. Sitä ei enää ylemmäs saa...



Miten et saa ohjaustankoa ylemmäksi ?
Jyrkempi stemmi & Riser-stonga, niillähän se ohjaamo säädetään haluttuun asentoon.

Itse esim vaihdoin Feltiin 35asteisen 70mm stemmin ja 35mm riser-stongan, niin grippien sijainti nousi useita senttejä ja ajoasento on kuin mummopyörällä ajelis  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

> Vai voiko olla siitä, että M on mulle sittenkin pieni (en usko, 177cm) tai sitten ohjaustanko on niin alhaalla. Sitä ei enää ylemmäs saa...



Samaa se tekee mulla scoopissa. Hybridissä vielä enemmän ku siinä on leveä takaosa satulassa.
charge spoonin profiili näyttäs semmoselta missä ahteri pysyis paremmin paikallaan. Eli on vähän kuppimainen

http://www.chargebikes.com/wp-conten.../Spoon-blk.jpg

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Samaa se tekee mulla scoopissa. Hybridissä vielä enemmän ku siinä on leveä takaosa satulassa.
> charge spoonin profiili näyttäs semmoselta missä ahteri pysyis paremmin paikallaan. Eli on vähän kuppimainen
> 
> http://www.chargebikes.com/wp-conten.../Spoon-blk.jpg



Itse en tykännyt tuosta "kuppimaisuudesta", Feltin orggissatula oli vähän ton oloinen ja alamäissä,kun piti mennä satulan taakse, niin housut jäi satulaan kiinni, tosin siihen vaikutti varmaan osaksi myös satulan pintamateriaali, joka oli sellanen nahkea.

----------


## Laerppi

Feltin orggissatula on paras satula mitä olen ikinä käyttänyt, tullut kaikkiin muihinkin pyöriin laitettua sama satula.

----------


## JJu

> No ei oo helppoo löytää sopiva satula ja vieläpä oikea istuma asento näissä, hinkkaan jo kolmannen satulan kanssa.



Ainakin oman White 3 Pron Selle Italia X1 on omaan makuun liian kova, vaikka muoto sinänsä vaikutti kohtuullisen toimivalle. Onneksi on noita satuloita laatikollinen kun on tullut maantiepyörän kanssa testailtua, joten eiköhän sieltä joku paksummilla pehmusteilla varustettukin löydy. Viimeistään Bilteman 270086:n luulisin olevan hunajaa ahterille  :Hymy:

----------


## harmis

> Samaa se tekee mulla scoopissa. Hybridissä vielä enemmän ku siinä on leveä takaosa satulassa.
> charge spoonin profiili näyttäs semmoselta missä ahteri pysyis paremmin paikallaan. Eli on vähän kuppimainen
> 
> http://www.chargebikes.com/wp-conten.../Spoon-blk.jpg



Tuo chargen satula on ylivoimaisesti paras millä olen ajanut. Harmittaa vähän kun meni pyörän mukana eteenpäin.

----------


## yannara

> Miten et saa ohjaustankoa ylemmäksi ?
> Jyrkempi stemmi & Riser-stonga, niillähän se ohjaamo säädetään haluttuun asentoon.



Njooh, rahalla saa ja hevosella pääsee, eli stemmi ja stongat maksaa jotain. Yritän vielä totutella, ja mua toisaalta houkuttelee toi urheilullisempi matala ajoasento minkä toi oma ohjaustanko tarjoaa....

----------


## mahead

Ittellä kans on ollut ongelmia istuinasennon löytämisessä. Käytännön kautta havaittuna parhaiten on kuitenkin toimineet suorat satulat, tässä tapauksessa Scoopin ja Cannondalen vakiopenkit jotka näyttäis itse asiassa olevan identtisiä Velon tekemiä satuloita. Olennaista on ollut hakea satulalle oikea sijainti (luotilanka pikkasen polven reunan takana kun poljin vaakatasossa eteen ja naru menee poljinakselin keskeltä), oikea korkeus (kantapää yltää nippanappa polkimeen kampien ala-asennossa). Nämä kun satula on vatupassissa. 

Usein tämän jälkeen on tullut rannekipuja, joita on virheellisesti tullut hoidettua satulan asentoa muuttamalla. Mutta sitten homma mättää vain jostain muualta. Mutta kun on malttanut jättää satulan oikein ja säätänyt ohjaustangon kunnolla, on ajoasento toiminut lenkit ongelmitta. 

Hyvä mittari omalla kohdalla ajoasennolle on ollut yhdellä kädellä ajaminen: jos ajoasento pysyy kivuitta yllä yhdelläkin kädellä tai ilman käsiä, niin silloin säädöt on lähellä totuutta. 

Omaan Scooppiin investoin Answerin ylihintaisen 20/20 -hiilikuitutangon. Parempi ergonomia kiinnosti, vaikka Scoopin vakiotankonkin toimi ok. Parempi tämä nyt on. Entuudestaan löytyvää Brooksin B17 -satulaa testasin viikonloppuna myös, mutta kuppimaisuuden takia ajoasento ei ole toiminut (takapuoli valuu, ja kuppikohdassa istuinluut ei mene enää hyvin; satulan nahan kiristys auttoi, mutta ei riittävästi).


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## yannara

> Usein tämän jälkeen on tullut rannekipuja, joita on virheellisesti tullut hoidettua satulan asentoa muuttamalla. Mutta sitten homma mättää vain jostain muualta. Mutta kun on malttanut jättää satulan oikein ja säätänyt ohjaustangon kunnolla, on ajoasento toiminut lenkit ongelmitta.



Jep, mulla esiintyi alussa rannekipuja, kun raahasin ekan pyörän kaupasta ja ajoin sillä heti 50km. Se ohjaustanko oli alhaalla ja stemmi käännetty alas myös. Kun vaihdoin stemmin ylä-asentoon ja pyöräytin ohjaustankoa ylös (joutuu siinä vaihde- ja jarru - painikkeet säätää myös), niin ranneongelmat oli ratkaistu. Se on aika älytön asento millä noi pyörät toimitetaan tehtaalta tai kaupasta.

----------


## yannara

Täs on mun exä 3 pro, ja tuo satula toimi mulla hyvin, se oli Giantin mukana tullut "Connect" satula jonka otin fättiin.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Njooh, rahalla saa ja hevosella pääsee, eli stemmi ja stongat maksaa jotain. Yritän vielä totutella, ja mua toisaalta houkuttelee toi urheilullisempi matala ajoasento minkä toi oma ohjaustanko tarjoaa....



No kovin suurista kustannuksista ei puhuta, jos stemmi maksaa esim 25euroa ja riser stonga 35-80e. Se lienee pieni hinta, jos ergonomia paranee ja kivut/säryt/epämielyttävät tuntemukset häviävät. Liekö jonkinlainen backsweep-stongakin auttanee joihinkin ergonomia juttuihin, Answerin kaltaisia tankoja on muunkin merkkisiä, jotka on halvempia.
Pyörän käsittelykin helpottuu, jos ajoasento on pystympi. 
Kisakuskit ajavat toki matalallakin ohjaamolle, mutta ainakaan itselle se ei sovellu.

----------


## hcf

> riser stonga 35-80e.



Halvemmallakin pääsee
Tos on kunnolla nostoa. Voi sit vaikka spacereillä tiputtaa vähän jos liikaa.

----------


## AnttiL

Omassa lite3 on juurikin riser tanko, nostosta en sano paljonko on mutta hyvältä tuntuu. Olisiko 25-35mm välillä??
Stemminä vakio, asteet plussalla.
JJ 4.8 on ghettona halkaistulla sisurilla ja hyvin vielä alle 0.5 paineilla toiminut pitoakin ollut riittävästi.
Kampia tutkin ja kavennettua ei tuota vakio settiä saa, on akselin booritus juuri niin suuniteltu ettei holkeista voi vähentää.

Ihmettelen miten 1x11 setillä voi ottaa ketju kiinni renkaaseen??
Niin paljon jää 1x10 setillä keveimmällä vaihteelle ketjuun rakoa.
Toki 11 setti vie pakkaa sisemmäs mutta tuski noin paljoa.
Toistoa osa mutta jos on apuja.

----------


## yannara

> Ihmettelen miten 1x11 setillä voi ottaa ketju kiinni renkaaseen??



Siis kaverilla on toi 4 Pro, niin siinä 4,8" renkaat niin se ketju isommalla rattaalla on TOSI LÄHELLÄ takarengasta. Ei nyt kiinni ota, mutta ihan milleistä on kysymys....

----------


## pee

> No ei oo helppoo löytää sopiva satula ja vieläpä oikea istuma asento näissä, hinkkaan jo kolmannen satulan kanssa. Ongelma lähinnä on se, että joko istuinluut liukuu eteen, tai sitten jos laitan satulan perän alemmas, niin nivuset tulee kipeäksi. Ilmeisesti fättäreissä toi satulan valinta on vielä tärkeämpää kuin tavallisesessa maasturissa, kun rasitusta on enemmän jaloille. Hassua, kun perus-maastureissa mulla ei ole koskaan ollut ongelmia satuloiden kanssa, mutta tän kanssa on aina (jo toinen White läski). 
> 
> Vai voiko olla siitä, että M on mulle sittenkin pieni (en usko, 177cm) tai sitten ohjaustanko on niin alhaalla. Sitä ei enää ylemmäs saa...



Viimeisen 4 kokeilemani saman hintaluokan pyörän vakiosatuloista 3 Fat pron satula on ollut selkeästi paras omalle hanurille. Jos nyt kuvista oikein katsoin, niin onko sulla satula aika takana ja kärki vielä hiukan takaosaa alempana? Itsellä oli 29-maasturin kanssa tuota samaa valumisongelmaa, joka jotakuinkin korjaantui tuomalla satulaa hiukan eteen, laskemalla inusen verran ja laittamalla vaateriin. Mulla jostain syystä tuo hiukankaan liian korkealla oleva satula ainakin alkaa huomaamatta aiheuttamaan liukumista eteen.

----------


## yannara

> Viimeisen 4 kokeilemani saman hintaluokan pyörän vakiosatuloista 3 Fat pron satula on ollut selkeästi paras omalle hanurille. Jos nyt kuvista oikein katsoin, niin onko sulla satula aika takana ja kärki vielä hiukan takaosaa alempana? Itsellä oli 29-maasturin kanssa tuota samaa valumisongelmaa, joka jotakuinkin korjaantui tuomalla satulaa hiukan eteen, laskemalla inusen verran ja laittamalla vaateriin. Mulla jostain syystä tuo hiukankaan liian korkealla oleva satula ainakin alkaa huomaamatta aiheuttamaan liukumista eteen.



Toi kuva on mun eksästä jossa homma toimi ok. Mut jooh, ehkä taisin jonkun toimivan asennon löytää. Jos ei löydy, niin pitää harkita ohjaustangon vaihtamista, että sen saa ylemmäs. Mulla on Corratecissa sellainen tanko, saatan kokeilla ensin vaihtaa ne päikseen.

----------


## Tevi

Mulla 4 Pro ja 4.8" Veerubberit. Ketjun ja renkaan väli n.9mm.

----------


## Taipan

No nyt on comppiin jotenkin päivitetty 1x11 ja vaihdettu paremmat jarrut, kyllä on tuntuva ero. Tuli samalla opeteltua pyörän asennuksen lyhyt oppimäärä, oli kyllä kohtuu jyrkkä kulma kun nollasta lähdettiin. Pyörä (toivottavasti) valmiina ja flunssa selätetty, ajokelit meni vaan aivan kauheiksi tietenkin.

----------


## tonza85

Pitäisi päivittää toi white 3 liten takavaihtaja 10 tai 11 pakalle,kumpaa suosittelette?

Jossain vaiheessa ois tarkotus etuvaihtaja poistaa ja varmaa tilalle 28 tai 30 ratas.

Saakos noin 100e päivitettyä takapakkaa,takavaihtajaa järkevästi?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AnttiL

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...8849/wg_id-451
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...4902/wg_id-402
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...2605/wg_id-405
Jos ei eturatasta tai vaihdevipua tarvitse vaihtaa?
Vähän päälle satkun heilahtaa, ja jos 10 riittää?
11 setti sitten alle 200.

----------


## rantamies

> Kampihomman nostin seuraavalle tasolle  3pro:ssa. Tilasin bike24:stä sramin gx-1400 1x11 kammet  30t rattaalla +  keskiön. ~200€ meni että heilahti. Alkuperäisetkin menee  hyötykäyttöön.. Keskiö mallia GXP eli piti taas ostaa uusi työkalu  samalla.



Ei sulla sattuis olemaan kuvaa tästä toteutuksesta? Kiinnostaisi tietää millainen chainstay jäi ja millä rengastuksella ajelet. Orkkiskampien mukana tulleet helat taisivat jäädä kokonaan pois. Itellä mietinnässä miten vastaava muutos toimisi JJ4.8 litkurenkaan kanssa, edukkaammilla GX-1000 kammilla tosin.  :Hymy:

----------


## paskalokki

Miten leveällä teipillä on mennyt ongelmitta Mulefuttien tubelessointi? 100 mm teippiä löytyy niin leikkaan ennen teippausta määrämittaan. 75 mm?

----------


## tonza85

> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...8849/wg_id-451
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...4902/wg_id-402
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...2605/wg_id-405
> Jos ei eturatasta tai vaihdevipua tarvitse vaihtaa?
> Vähän päälle satkun heilahtaa, ja jos 10 riittää?
> 11 setti sitten alle 200.



Vaihdevipu pitää vielä vaihtaa se unohtu.

Mites ku tossa vaihtajassa suurin ratas ois 36 ja tuo sunrace 42 nii toimiiko?

----------


## Kronreif

> Vaihdevipu pitää vielä vaihtaa se unohtu.
> 
> Mites ku tossa vaihtajassa suurin ratas ois 36 ja tuo sunrace 42 nii toimiiko?




Toimii, mutta vaatii B-tension ruuviin lisää mittaa.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Rantamiehelle kuvia: Tuossa pyörässä on mulla myös jj4.8:t alla ja niinkun kuvissa näkyy niin lyijykynä menee ketjun ja renkaan väliin sramin kammilla. Kammet tuli myös lähemmäksi takahaarukkaa, joka järkeytti orkkis kampiin verrattuna tuota leveyttäkin. Kaikki ne helat pois ja uuden keskiön kanssa perinteinen asennus toimii. Toinenkin fatbike olis valmis ja jokuhan siitä kyseli kuvia hiilarikeulalla..pitää huomenna ottaa kuvat.

----------


## rantamies

> Rantamiehelle kuvia: Tuossa pyörässä on mulla myös jj4.8:t alla ja niinkun kuvissa näkyy niin lyijykynä menee ketjun ja renkaan väliin sramin kammilla. Kammet tuli myös lähemmäksi takahaarukkaa, joka järkeytti orkkis kampiin verrattuna tuota leveyttäkin. Kaikki ne helat pois ja uuden keskiön kanssa perinteinen asennus toimii. Toinenkin fatbike olis valmis ja jokuhan siitä kyseli kuvia hiilarikeulalla..pitää huomenna ottaa kuvat.



Paljon kiitoksia  :Hymy:  Ihan hyvälle tuo linja näyttää omaan silmään. Samalla muuttuis 32T -> 30T niin vähenee suurimman rattaan käyttö ja samalla ketjulinja kiittää. 

Mallailin tuosta kuituhaarukasta kuvan paintillä mutta jäi uppimatta :/

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JJu

> Rantamiehelle kuvia: Tuossa pyörässä on mulla myös jj4.8:t alla ja niinkun kuvissa näkyy niin lyijykynä menee ketjun ja renkaan väliin sramin kammilla. Kammet tuli myös lähemmäksi takahaarukkaa, joka järkeytti orkkis kampiin verrattuna tuota leveyttäkin. Kaikki ne helat pois ja uuden keskiön kanssa perinteinen asennus toimii.



Kiitos! Erittäin asiallinen modaus, joka itsekin pitää selvästi toteuttaa omaa 3 Prohon.  

Katselin SRAMin speksejä, ja tuolla GX-1400:lla tulee Q-factoriksi 203.5 mm, tuskin kannattaa enää kapeammasta haaveilla kun kuvista päätellen jäi muutama milli chainstayn ja kampien väliin. Oletko vielä kerinnyt ajamaan tuolla yhdistelmällä, tuleeko ajaessa koskaan kampien ja rungon kosketuksia? Mikä suoja sinulla on muuten tuossa chainstayssä? 

Huonompi juttu on se, että SRAM speksaa chainlineksi GX-1400:lle 66.5 mm eli tuo on oikeasti tarkoitettu 170 mm taka-akseleilla varustettuihin pyöriin. 190 milliselle pitäisi chainlinen olla luokkaa 76 mm. Takavaihtaja kuitenkin vaihtanee kaikille vaihteille eli säätövarat riittävät?  GX-1400:ssä lienee irrotettava spider eli tulisiko ketju lähemmäs kampia jos siihen asentaisi SRAM X-Sync™ Direct Mount Chainringin tai ehkä vielä mieluummin absoluteBLACKin Direct Mount ovaalin? Kellään kokemusta?

----------


## ealex

Sram ei tee Whiteen (190 perä) sopivia kampia. Sramin kammilla ketjulinja on n. 1cm liian sisällä. Siksi ketjun ja renkaan väliin ei mahdu kuin kynä.

----------


## JJu

> Sram ei tee Whiteen (190 perä) sopivia kampia. Sramin kammilla ketjulinja on n. 1cm liian sisällä. Siksi ketjun ja renkaan väliin ei mahdu kuin kynä.



Nyt kun googlettelin asiaa, niin SRAMin GXP-kampiin kannattaa hommata 190 mm perälle *BB30-versio* direct mount chainringistä, joka on ilman offsettiä ja siirtää ketjulinjaa ~6 mm ulospäin. Havainnollinen kuva tässä linkissä: https://www.bikerumor.com/2014/01/13...th-components/

----------


## Läskimasa

> Siksi ketjun ja renkaan väliin ei mahdu kuin kynä.



Paljonkos siellä pitäis sitten väliä olla? 🙄😳

Ite ollu tyytyväinen 3 mm väliin.

----------


## Taipan

Hyvää pohdintaa täällä kammista. Olen itse miettinyt race facen 190mm perälle tarkoitettuja kampia, onko kenelläkään käytössä? Ymmärtääkseni turbinella voisi puskea linjaa reilusti ulospäin ja lyödä 26 rattaat cinchillä kiinni. Hyvä linkki tuohon JJu. Miten Vaeltaja kun meillä on melkein sama setuppi, jj 4.8 ja 1x11, mullakin mahtuu kynä ketjun yläpuolelle rattaasta, mutta alapuolella on paljon tiukempaa, ootko katsonut paljon sulla on eturattaan alapuolella ketjun ja renkaan välillä tilaa? Saiskohan noihin samoxin kampiin spacereita että saisi pikkusen lisää tilaa? Ottaako Läskimasa 3mm ikinä renkaaseen kiinni tai meneekö tuohon väliin kuraa tjms. väliin siinä määrin että alkaa rallattaa?

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Ei oo haitannu. Alkuun oli lähempänäkin = paikoin hipoi, nyt on ongelmaton. Tietty jos on ihan paksussa savessa kumit niin tottahan se kaapii siitä osansa, mutta harvoinpa sellaseen jankkiin tulee ajettua.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Taipan saman verran jää alapuolellekkin tilaa renkaan ja ketjun väliin kun ketjulinja on kunnossa (vaihtajan häkki ei ole vääntynyt  :Leveä hymy:  )

 Tuota ketjulinjaa laskin itse asiassa tilatessa ja tuohon fillariin. Tilaa on tarpeeksi suhteessa siihen miten iso rengas mahtuu alle ja rattaat joita käytetään takana näissä on paremmalla ketjulinjalla. Alue pienimmästä isoimpaan toimii niin kuin ennen ja ei pidä ylimääristä ääntä vaikka ajaisi jäykimmällä. Tykkään ajaa kapeammalla q-factoryllä.. jos sitten tilaa ajatellaan niin jos joku paska osuu ketjuihin pienimmällä möyriessä, niin ottaa se myös whiten takahaarukkaan kiinni. 

Kilometrejä on tuolla setupilla tullut arviolta 250km, niin kaipa siinä olisi jo selvinnyt jotain haittavaikutuksia.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Sitten pienen budjetin läskin kysellyt kuvat: Comp 4 on onen hiilarikeulalla ja 90% päivitetttynä muutenkin. Sen verran ennen jääkelejä kokeilin että 4.8JJ menee tuohonkin keulaan.  Tuo kuvan puolen kilon stemmi lähtee kokeilujen jälkeen pois.

----------


## ealex

> Paljonkos siellä pitäis sitten väliä olla? 
> 
> Ite ollu tyytyväinen 3 mm väliin.



*Voimansiirrolle* optimaalisella ketjulinjalla väliä on n. sentin enemmän. Jokainen voi toki itse päättää, mikä on tarpeeksi ja ”optimoida” ketjulinjaa miten haluaa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ealex

> Tuota ketjulinjaa laskin itse asiassa tilatessa ja tuohon fillariin. Tilaa on tarpeeksi suhteessa siihen miten iso rengas mahtuu alle ja rattaat joita käytetään takana näissä on paremmalla ketjulinjalla.



Jokaisen takarattaan hampaiden muoto, vaihtoalueiden muodot ja ketjun levyn muodot ovat suunniteltu kyseisen voimansiirron optimaaliselle ketjulinjalle. Mikään muu ketjulinja ei ole ”parempi”, vaikka ketju tulisikin rattaalle suoremmin. Saa sitä silti käyttää millä tahansa ketjulinjalla. Se toimii ihan varmasti "riittävän hyvin", mutta ei optimaalisesti.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

ealex kerrotko kun tiedät asiasta enemmän, että lasketaanko 2x kammissa tuo ketjulinja aina isomman eturattaan mukaan? Pienemmällä eturattaalla ketjulinjan ollen näin pielessä aina. ot: Sitten kiinnostaa  kun sinkuloiden jossain malleissa käytetään normi takapakan yhtä satunnaista rastasta niin onko suora ketjulinja silloin väärin?

----------


## ealex

^ 2x systeemissä reunimmaisten takarattaiden muoto on optimoitu kyseisen puolen eturattaan ketjulinjalle, muu on kompromissi, eli käytännössä optimoitu 1x ketjulinjalle.

3x systeemissä eroa ketjulinjassa on jo niin paljon, että Shimano tekee sille ihan oman (11s), 3x voimansiirrolle tarkoitetun takapakan sitä varten. Tiedät varmaan että 3x systeemissä vaihteita ei kuulu käyttää ”ristiin”? Ja Sramin kammilla eturattaan ketjulinja on vielä sisempänä (n. 2,5mm), kuin 3x systeemissä pikkurattaalla…

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Entäs pelatessa kammen puolen laakerikuppia etemmäs keskiöstä sen spacereilla? Saadaan 5mm ulommas kampi vetopuolella. Virhe?

.

----------


## ealex

Kuten lähes jokaiseen kirjoitukseeni muistin lisätä - mikään ei ole virhe, jokainen saa tehdä mitä haluaa. Jos tykkää että kammet eivät ole keskellä runkoa ja ketjulinja on silti 5mm sisempänä - go for it.  :Vink:

----------


## Taipan

Kiitos Vaeltajalle kuvista. Tuo hiilarihaarukka on itsellä seuraavana ostoslistalla, onneksi loppu tarjoukset niin säästy rahat vielä. Hyvin näytti istuvan.

Mulla vaihtajan häkki suora kanssa, ketjulinja silti häröilee. Voi olla että oon kämminyt takavaihtajan säädöt, tosin kaikki muu toimii nätisti. Täytyy nyt arpoa vähän mistä tuota lähtee korjaamaan.

----------


## Läskimasa

> *Voimansiirrolle* optimaalisella ketjulinjalla väliä on n. sentin enemmän. Jokainen voi toki itse päättää, mikä on tarpeeksi ja ”optimoida” ketjulinjaa miten haluaa.



Eikö voimansiirron optimaalisin linja ole suora? Suora on mun tapauksessa 5. vaihteella, eli jäljelle jää 5 pienempää ratasta. Ketjuun ja renkaan välissä n. sentti. Päätän että nyt on optimaalinen.   :Vink:

----------


## yannara

> Eikö voimansiirron optimaalisin linja ole suora?



Joo siis ketjun pitää olla suorassa, eikä vinossa. Muuten voimansiirto kuluu nopeammin sekä rattaiden että ketjun suhteen. 2x10ssä kuvittelisin, että jos ketju on edessä isommalla rattaalla ja takanakin isommalla rattaalla, niin se ei ole se paras tilanne. 3x9 perinteisessä maastopyörävaihteistossa itse ainakin pidän ketjun edessä aina keskellä niin takana voi käyttää kaikkia taka-vaihteita.

----------


## ealex

> Eikö voimansiirron optimaalisin linja ole suora?



Ei ole (paitsi sinkulan tauksessa). Optimaalinen on se ketjulinja, mille kyseinen voimansiirto on suunniteltu.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mahead

Varmaan sekin vaikuttaa minkä suhteen optimia haetaan: ketjun venymättömyyden, rattaiden kulumattomuuden, voimansiirron tehokkuuden maksimoimisen, vaihteiden vaihtuvuuden tms. suhteen. En toki juuri tästäkään asiasta mitään tiedä, mutta monissa asioissa yhden ominaisuuden optimointi tarkoittaa toisten tietoista heikentämistä. Tuskin siis näinkin monimutkaisen systeemin kanssa on olemassa kaiken kannalta "optimia". Vai onko teillä mielessä jokin tietty suure joka valaistuneemmille palstapyöräilijöille on mainitsemattakin selvä?


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Fat Boy

Mun näkemyksen mukaan kulumattomuus, venymättömyys ja tehokkuus kulkee pitkälti käsi kädessä. Tehokkuus ei tosin aina. Mutta ketjulinjan kannalta ei myöskään valmistajan tai edes voimansiirron valmistajan näkemys voi olla optimaalinen kaikille. Suorin ketjulinja, joka käyttää suhteellisen suuria rattaita lienee paras vähän joka suhteessa (ei ehkä paino) mutta se pitäisi olla kullekkin suharille se yleisimmin käytetty välitys. 

En ole jaksanut linjoja tutkia, mutta pääasiassa ajan läskillä pienellä eturattaalla, ainakin nyt talvella. Sen suhteen kampien pikkuratas saisi talviaikaan sijaita takapakkaan nähden jossain neljänneksi isoimman takarattaan huitteilla. Pieni eturatas antaa myös reippaasti kovemmat rasitukset voimansiirtoon kuin iso.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Ei ole (paitsi sinkulan tauksessa). Optimaalinen on se ketjulinja, mille kyseinen voimansiirto on suunniteltu.



Eli kun on ite suunnitellu niin se on silloin siinä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Joo siis ketjun pitää olla suorassa, eikä vinossa. Muuten voimansiirto kuluu nopeammin sekä rattaiden että ketjun suhteen.



No eihän se oo suora kun yhellä vaihteella, enemmän ja vähemmän vinossa käytännössä. Silloin on turhan jyrkkä kulma jos taaksepäin polkiessa pudottaa pienemmälle, tätä tosin tapahtuu tehdassäädöissäkin oleville 1x11:lle isoimmalla ollessaan.

----------


## Kiituri

Ketjut ja rattaat on sen verran halpoja että turha näitä on liian paljon miettiä. Yleensä ketjut menee vaihtoon venymisen vuoksi eikä sivujen kulumisen vuoksi. sama pätee rattaisiin.
Jostain syystä kuitenkin valmistajan menee kovaa vauhtia yhden eturattaan tiellä vaikka siinä ketju taipuu enemmän ja ketju on myös olvata kapeampaa kun rattaitakin pitää kasettin mahtua enemmän.

----------


## Jami2003

> Jostain syystä kuitenkin valmistajan menee kovaa vauhtia yhden eturattaan tiellä vaikka siinä ketju taipuu enemmän ja ketju on myös olvata kapeampaa kun rattaitakin pitää kasettin mahtua enemmän.



Suosion ansiosta saa pyytää vähintään saman kuin 3x10 setistä jossa osia paljon enemmän  :Hymy:  

Toi ketjun tippuminen on se oleellisin mikä kertoo että linjaus on väärä. Jos eturatas on oikeassa kohdassa ei ketjut tipu miltään rattaalta. Jos linja väärä tippuu jommassa kummassa päässä. Näin oman kokemuksen mukaan.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Yleensä ketjut menee vaihtoon venymisen vuoksi eikä sivujen kulumisen vuoksi.



Joo, kannattaa mittailla niitä jo hyvissä ajoin. Ekaa kertaa kokeilin tulkkia reilun 600 km jälkeen orkkisketjuihin ja 1.0 mm solahti iloisesti jo läpi. Ajoissa kun vaihtaa ketjut niin ei ainakaan takapakkaa tarvii olla ihan äkkiä sen takia päivittämässä. Vaihteetkin solahtaa nätimmin sisään vs. venynyt kettinki.

----------


## mahead

> Joo, kannattaa mittailla niitä jo hyvissä ajoin. Ekaa kertaa kokeilin tulkkia reilun 600 km jälkeen orkkisketjuihin ja 1.0 mm solahti iloisesti jo läpi.



Mulla oli alkuperäisketjut pari kolme tuhatta kun tuli vähän laiskasti mittailtua. Kuluneet ja venyneet toki sitten olivatkin. Vaihdoin pykälää kalliimpiin sramin ketjuihin (sramia edellisetkin) kun ulkomaankielisten tarinoiden mukaan pitäisivät kestää tuntuvasti paremmin. Testasin uusien ketjujen kulumaa ekan kerran n. 500 km jälkeen, ja yllätyin kun 0,5 mm mitta meni heittämällä paikalleen. 0,75 mm ei sentään enää, mutta eipä noilla ketjuilla näköjään kovin pitkiä pätkiä ajella. 40 e @ 500 km ketjuun verrattuna 115 e öljynvaihto autoon 20000-30000 km välein ei enää tunnu ollenkaan pahalta.  :Vink: 





> Vaihteetkin solahtaa nätimmin sisään vs. venynyt kettinki



Tämä alunperin ajoikin tuohon ketjunvaihtoon. 

Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## yannara

No voihan vitsit, tohon Pro 3:een tulee koko ajan naarmuja ja lisää kulumia runkoon. En ymmärrä, johtuuko matta-pinnasta sitten vai? Ja ne maali-tökötit, jotka mukana tuli, rumentaa vaan jälkeä.

----------


## hcf

Osta ebaystä halpaa suojateippiä. Ainaski alaputkea suojaamaan kivisateelta.
Scooppi on kans ihan naarmuilla. Maali lähtee tosi herkästi

----------


## Jonttu.

> Mulla oli alkuperäisketjut pari kolme tuhatta kun tuli vähän laiskasti mittailtua. Kuluneet ja venyneet toki sitten olivatkin. Vaihdoin pykälää kalliimpiin sramin ketjuihin (sramia edellisetkin) kun ulkomaankielisten tarinoiden mukaan pitäisivät kestää tuntuvasti paremmin. Testasin uusien ketjujen kulumaa ekan kerran n. 500 km jälkeen, ja yllätyin kun 0,5 mm mitta meni heittämällä paikalleen. 0,75 mm ei sentään enää, mutta eipä noilla ketjuilla näköjään kovin pitkiä pätkiä ajella. 40 e @ 500 km ketjuun verrattuna 115 e öljynvaihto autoon 20000-30000 km välein ei enää tunnu ollenkaan pahalta. 
> 
> 
> 
> Tämä alunperin ajoikin tuohon ketjunvaihtoon. 
> 
> Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.



.

Kai tietenkin vaihdoit myös pakan ja rattaat jos olit ajanut ne muusiksi sillä edellisellä ketjulla? Valmiiksi loppuun ajettu pakka syö uudet ketjut rikki alta aikayksikön.

----------


## mahead

> .
> 
> Kai tietenkin vaihdoit myös pakan ja rattaat jos olit ajanut ne muusiksi sillä edellisellä ketjulla? Valmiiksi loppuun ajettu pakka syö uudet ketjut rikki alta aikayksikön.



En vaihtanut kun en saattanut uskoa että voisivat niin nopeasti kulahtaa. Mutta luultavasti ajan uusilla ketjuilla sen mitä kestävät, ja sitten vaihdan pakan ja ketjut samalla kertaa. Xxl näkyy myyvän ko. komboa 80 e hintaan mikä ei ihan huono hinta ole erillisostohintoihin verrattuna. (Shimanon kamat on kyllä huomattavasti lompakkoystävällisemmin hinnoiteltu...)

Niin ja selvyyden vuoksi: nuo em. ketjut on cyclocrossissa, Whiten läskiä mulla ei ole. 



Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## fättärix

> No voihan vitsit, tohon Pro 3:een tulee koko ajan naarmuja ja lisää kulumia runkoon. En ymmärrä, johtuuko matta-pinnasta sitten vai? Ja ne maali-tökötit, jotka mukana tuli, rumentaa vaan jälkeä.



Aika mahdottomuus välttyä naarmuilta maastopyörässä, jos ei nyt tosiaan vuoraa koko pyörää jollain suojateipillä. Mielestäni kuuluu asiaan että maastopyörässä on käytön jälkiä jos sillä maastossa ajetaan.

----------


## Whitemika

Päivällä kävin ostamassa 4liten, kivalta tuntu poljeskella.. Mut onha aika rankka laji

----------


## mahead

> Päivällä kävin ostamassa 4liten, kivalta tuntu poljeskella.. Mut onha aika rankka laji



Kyllä näillä kinkun saa sulamaan.  :Hymy:  Aluksi on rankempaa, mutta kroppa tottuu kun antaa treeniä. Itte aloitin työmatkojen ajon uudella Scoopilla (9 km / sivu) ja tuntui että syke huitelee taivaissa ja silti ei matka taitu. Vajaan kuukauden ajojen jälkeen syke huitelee kyllä edelleen korkealla ja matka taittuu hitaasti, mutta se ei tunnu enää yhtä raskaalta. Ja kevenemisen myötä hauskuus paranee.  :Hymy: 

Onnea uuden menopelin johdosta!


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## AnttiL

Naarmut ja kiveniskemät ovat kuin arvet nahassa, lisäävät katu uskottavuutta.
Ajamiseen ne on tehty.
Ketjujen ja rattaiden kuuluu kulua, ja ovat kuitenkin yllättävän edullisia nykyään.

----------


## tonza85

Sanokaas onko toi 32 narrow wide ratas liian iso eteen vai suosiolla pienempi?
Mites toi ratas toimii alkp pakan ja takavaihtajan kanssa 3 litessä?

----------


## Jopo81

Mulla 28nw ja olikohan 11-34 takapakka alkuperäisellä vaihtajalla. Toimii hienosti, joskin aina välillä kaipaisi vieläkin herkempää välitystä, etenkin lumessa/mudassa/suossa/pitkissä nousuissa/tms. 

Jaloistahan se on kiinni mikä pelaa ja lenkkimaastoon voi yleensä vaikuttaa itse. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

Single Scoopissa takapakka 11-42, ja vakiona eturatas 30-hampainen. Varmaan tuollakin olisi mennyt, mutta vaihdoin silti eturattaan 24-hampaiseen. Raskaimmalla välityksellä menee 22-25 km/h, mikä riittää ittelleni enempi kuin hyvin. Keveintä vaihdetta olen tarvinnut harvoin, joten tyytyväinen olen kun tarvetta ääripään vaihteille tulee harvoin. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## pee

Jo 30T ovaali ja 42T takaratas on kyllä mun mielestä aivan liian pitkä välitys tälle pyörätyypille tarkoitettuihin olosuhteisiin. Jos tykkää vain muotipyöräillä 1,5 barin paineilla kelveillä ja ulkoilureiteillä, niin sittenhän pitempikin välitys toimii.

----------


## Jakke81

^nuo välitys hommat varmaan on aivan kammen pyörittäjästä kiinni. 32 ovaali -42 välityksellä mentiin edellisellä pyörällä, nykyisen vakio 28-42 tuntuu turhan pienellä. Tänäänkin ajettiin 2,5h polkuja auki yölliseltä lumisateelta.

----------


## pee

> ... nykyisen vakio 28-42 tuntuu turhan pienellä.



Loppuvatko välitykset käytössä kesken?

Jos nyt oikein katsoin, pääsee tuolla omalla "30T" & 10T -yhdistelmällä 100 kadenssilla yli 40 km/t. Mulle se on enemmän kuin tarpeeksi ja tyypillisesti nuo pienimmät rattaat jäävätkin käyttämättä. Jos tuohon 104 bcd:n kampisettiin saisi 26-hampaisen rattaan, niin kokeilisin sitä.

----------


## ytte07

Tulipa laitettua bud tälle uudelle jalcon 90mm vanteelle 3 proon perään. Ja saapi ottaa het huomenna pois. Runkoon jää ehken 3-4mm väliä mutta alaketju ottaa jo toiseksi keveimmällä renkaaseen. Yeti oli ajellut 100mm clown shoella ja budilla onnistuneesti aikaisemmin. Nyt kun noita Yetin juttuja on lueskellut ja ynnäillyt niin L koon runko vissiin tekee eron? Nyt ei minä tykkää. Menee vissiin harkintaan se "kotimainen" läski ni mahtuu isompi rengas...

----------


## pee

^ Eikös 4 Fat Prossa ole sama runko kuin kolmosessa? Nelosessa on vakiona Snowshoe XL, joka ainakin joidenkin nettilähteiden mukaan olisi oikeasti samanlevyinen kuin Bud (tosin 100mm vanteella). Tuon puolesta Budin pitäisi mennä. Onko vaihtajankorvake vääntynyt, jos häkki vetää ketjua liiaksi sisään? Vai onko rengas jo muutenkin liian lähellä runkoa? Itsekin ehkä kokeilen Budia ellen sitten mene rohkeasti Bulldozerilla kun semmoinen olisi suoraan käytettävissä.

----------


## ytte07

Voinhan siitä tänään vielä kuvia ottaa. Vaihtajan korvake on uus. Mun 3 proo on kokoa M.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Onko vanne keskellä? Eli molemmilla puolilla saman verran tilaa runkoon nähden.

----------


## Yeti

Omituista. Ei tuo Clownshoe/Bud-yhdistelmä kuitenkaan ollut erityisen ahdas omassa 3Fat Pro:ssa eikä ketjukaan ollut liian lähellä. Siirrän osat M-kokoiselle rungolle nyt viikonloppuna, jos ehdin. Saa nähdä onko se ahtaampi. Hyvä kysymys on tosiaan onko vanne keskellä?

Skickat från min GT-I9295 via Tapatalk

----------


## ytte07

Mielestäni vanne on ihan ok keskellä. Tutkin vielä kun pääsen kotiin. Voisko häkki sit olla hiukan kenollaan. Mulla on ollu myös pikkusia säätö onkelmia vaihteiden kans.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## yannara

> Aika mahdottomuus välttyä naarmuilta maastopyörässä, jos ei nyt tosiaan vuoraa koko pyörää jollain suojateipillä. Mielestäni kuuluu asiaan että maastopyörässä on käytön jälkiä jos sillä maastossa ajetaan.



No siis 2 viikkoa ajettu työmatkaa ja yhden kerran käyty maastossa, niin tää on jo tossa kunnossa. Miltäköhän näyttää vuoden päästä. Lisäksi, ne naarmut eivät ole pohjassa, vaan enemmänkin ylempänä, joko U-lukon tai pressun aiheuttamia, muuta en keksi. Mulla on 3v vanha Corratec jossa ei ole yhtään tuollaista naarmua, jossa hopea alumiini hymyilee pohjasta läpi.

----------


## tonza85

Pitää varmaa lähteä tosta 30 ovaali rattaasta liikkeelle ja tunnustella milt ajo maistuu.

----------


## Niguel

Kehtaako joku mitata, miten pitkät jarruletkut L-koon (tai muu koko) 4 Litessä on? Tekeekö 4 Liten alkuperäisillä Tektron hydraulisilla jarruilla mitään, esim. onko tehoiltaan ja käytettävyydeltään samaa luokkaa kuin Shimanon 300/400-sarja (esim. M395)?

Tarvitseeko vaihteiston muuntaminen 1x9:ään muuta kuin 104 mm ruuvikehällisen rattaan (esim. 32t Race Face Narrow Wide)? Takapakan vaihto 12-36 lienee järkevää samalla?

----------


## ytte07

Tossa olis bud sillä jalcon 90mm vanteella. Norsukortsu on sisurina ja about 0.6 bar. Kuva hiukka huono mutta noi karvat osuu teippiin. Väli samaa luokkaa molemmin puolin. Ylempien putkien kohdalla karvat menee just osumatta putkiin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> alaketju ottaa jo toiseksi keveimmällä renkaaseen.



Eihän se rungosta ole kiinni vaan voimansiirrosta/ketjulinjasta. Ketjuohjuritkin on keksitty, mulla tällanen ajalta kun meinas hipsua just alapuolelta kumiin:

----------


## ytte07

Lähinnä sen takia tätä ihmettelen kun Yeti aikanaan ajeli clown shoet + bud samalla pyörällä. Ja luulen että toi runko kyllä antaa periks liikaa tällasen reilun 0.1 tonnia painavan kuskin riennoissa. Jos tilaa on siis noin vähän ku budilla tossa kuvassa. Täytyy kuitenki tutustua myös tuohon ohjuriin. Onkos niissä paljon laatueroja?

----------


## velomax

Muutama kyssäri:
-Mahtuuko tuohon 3liteen jumbo jim 4.8" eteen ja taakse?
-Ottaako ketju kiinni kumiin? 
-paljonko jää tilaa renkaan ja rungon väliin?
-Onko 4.0" vs 4.8" eroa esim. kantavuudessa riippuen kuskin painosta?

Olisi tarkoitus hankkia uudet renkaat nyt lähipäivinä.
nuo jumbo jimit on mahdollisesti ihan ok renkaat? ainakin monella niitä näkyy olevan alla. :Hymy:

----------


## mattimat

> Hyvää pohdintaa täällä kammista. Olen itse miettinyt race facen 190mm perälle tarkoitettuja kampia, onko kenelläkään käytössä? Ymmärtääkseni turbinella voisi puskea linjaa reilusti ulospäin ja lyödä 26 rattaat cinchillä kiinni.



Interceptorissa (3) on Racefacen Turbine Basic kammet. Renkaan ja ketjun väliin jää liki pari senttiä väliä takavaihteen ollessa isoimmalla rattaalla. Vakio 4.5 kumit.

Matti

----------


## mattimat

> Kehtaisko joku kattoa omasta 3sarjalaisesta onko satulatolppa miten väljä runkoon kun kiristyspannan löysyttää? Mulla meni nimittäin runko särki omastani siitä rungon halkion alapäästä missä on porrattu se stopparireikä. Murtunut poikittain siitä...huomasin kun tolpan seudulta kuuluvaa naksumista yritin selvitellä. Olin siinä uskossa että satulasta kuuluu tai kiskoista, mutta syy selvisi.



3 Interceptorin tolppa istuu todella naftisti putkeen ilman ylimääräistä välystä. Vakio 4.5 kumit.

Matti

----------


## Taipan

> Eihän se rungosta ole kiinni vaan voimansiirrosta/ketjulinjasta. Ketjuohjuritkin on keksitty, mulla tällanen ajalta kun meinas hipsua just alapuolelta kumiin:



Kappas, en tiennyt että tuollaisiakin on olemassa. On kyllä osattu hinta muovikikkareelle laittaa. Pistäs Masa omasi asevelihintaan kiertoon kaapista pölyttymästä 😅

----------


## AnttiL

3 liteen uppoo hyvin 4.8 JJ kumpaanki päähän.
1x10 setupilla ainakin toimii.
Hyvin on  lumella edetty.

----------


## Blackborow

> Tulipa laitettua bud tälle uudelle jalcon 90mm vanteelle 3 proon perään. Ja saapi ottaa het huomenna pois. Runkoon jää ehken 3-4mm väliä mutta alaketju ottaa jo toiseksi keveimmällä renkaaseen. Yeti oli ajellut 100mm clown shoella ja budilla onnistuneesti aikaisemmin. Nyt kun noita Yetin juttuja on lueskellut ja ynnäillyt niin L koon runko vissiin tekee eron? Nyt ei minä tykkää. Menee vissiin harkintaan se "kotimainen" läski ni mahtuu isompi rengas...



Tuo vaan vahvistaa käsitystä, että näiden White-läskien rungoissa on jonkinlaista mittaheittelyä. 2Fat Pronkin kanssa osa ajoi huoletta Loulla ja joillakin ottaa jo iso Jumbo Jim kiinni...

----------


## Yeti

> Lähinnä sen takia tätä ihmettelen kun Yeti aikanaan ajeli clown shoet + bud samalla pyörällä. Ja luulen että toi runko kyllä antaa periks liikaa tällasen reilun 0.1 tonnia painavan kuskin riennoissa. Jos tilaa on siis noin vähän ku budilla tossa kuvassa. Täytyy kuitenki tutustua myös tuohon ohjuriin. Onkos niissä paljon laatueroja?



Ajoin tosiaan hiukan aikaa Clownshoe/Bud-yhdistemällä. 3Fat Prossa uuden renkaan karvat ottivat hiukan kiinni, mutta en missään tapauksessa huomannut että itse rengas tai ketju olisi ottanut kiinni. Painan itsekin 0,1 tonnia. Voiko kiekko olla liian löysä? Ainakin omat kiekot eivät anna periksi. Rungosta en osaa sanoa mitään, mutta jälkiä ei ollut takahaarukassa.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Täytyy kuitenki tutustua myös tuohon ohjuriin. Onkos niissä paljon laatueroja?



Tiedä noista, tän piti olla hyvä ja on ollutkin, ei moitteen sanaa. Kyseessä siis Bionicon c.guide eco. 





> Kappas, en tiennyt että tuollaisiakin on olemassa. On kyllä osattu hinta muovikikkareelle laittaa. Pistäs Masa omasi asevelihintaan kiertoon kaapista pölyttymästä 😅



Vähän tyyris joo, taitaa päälle 30€ maksaa kaikkialla. Tuossa se on edelleen samoilla sijoillaan eikä kaapissa. En taida viitsiä irroitella, luulen että hyödyttää nykysetupissakin, eipähän ole niin renkaan kupeessa kiinni.

----------


## macci

Olisko ytte vaihtajan häkki tosiaan hiukan vinossa sisäänpäin jos jo toiseksi isoimmalla rattaalla ketju osuu kumiin? Yläpuolella ketju ok vielä isoimmallakin takarattaalla?

----------


## ytte07

Onpa todella hankala kohta ottaa kuvaa tuosta häkistä kun isoimmalla takarattaalla. Yläpuolella kerjun ja renkaan väliin mahtuu 4mm kuusiokoloavain sillain mites sen nyt selittäis kulmasta kulmaan... Alhaalla ottaa tosiaan kiinni. Toiseks isoimmalla jää väliä about milli.

Ajanut en tolla budilla vielä ole joten vanteen löysyyteen yms. en osaa sanoo. Enkä osaa luultavasti ajonkaan jälkeen. Koitanpa huomenna vielä sitä kuvaa...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

On muuten tiukassa homman eteneminen tuon oranssin rungon kanssa xxl:ssä. Pitkään odottelin viestiä, että miten toimitaan takuun kanssa ja nyt kun pyytivät lisäkuvia niin taas on mennyt viikko ilman vastausta.

^ Voithan katsoa vaikka keskimmäisen takarattaan kohdalla onko nuo häkki ja korvakko suorassa? Ei kai sitä pakko ole sinne renkaan taakse lipastaa piiloon. Tuon "ketjulinjanhan" pitäisi olla pystysuora takaa katsottuna pakalta alimmalle vaihtajan rissalle asti.

----------


## hcf

Siel on asiakaspalvelu ollu ruuhkautunu jo tovin. Kesti n. viikon tos joulukuun alussa saaha vastausta ja toinen viikko vastauksen vastaukseen  :Hymy:  Kumma ku ne ei palkkaa lisää porukkaa tuohon hommaan.
Kannattaa varmaan soittaa kiireellisissä asioissa.

----------


## ytte07

Korvake on tosiaan uus. Yks 15km lenkki ajettu. Ajoin joskus syksyllä oksakasan yli ja iso kuusen oksa meni juur pikkurissojen välistä ja nilkutin kotiin. Sillon jo epäilin häkin suoruutta. Pitää tutkia taas huomenna lisää.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mattimat

> ^ Hieno pyörä. Mul on melkein samanlainen . Mutta asiaan. Koska tuossakaan pyörässä ei näytä kovin paljon löysää olevan takajarruletkussa niin kysyn, paljonko
> sietää kääntää etufillaria ennenkuin kiristyy? Kokeilkaa.
> Omalla ajellut yli kolme kuukautta kun  huomasin jotta takajarruletku kiristyy jo ennenkuin  etupyörä on 90 astetta runkoon nähden, oikealle luonnollisesti.
> Napsahtaa letku kyllä irti seuraavassa lipassa kun tuolle puolelle ottaa. fillari 4 ic. jarrut simpan m615.



Luulisi tän letkun riittävän vaikka lippaankin.



Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk

----------


## velomax

Tänään sain nuo jumbo jimit 4.8" liteskin ei voi muuta, kun kehua verrattuna snowshoe 4.5 ensiasennusrenkaisiin.
Pitoa noissa on aivan eri tavalla ja kantavuutta.
Ketjun ja renkaan väliin jäi tosi hyvin tilaa. :Hymy:

----------


## jannear2001

> Kehtaako joku mitata, miten pitkät jarruletkut L-koon (tai muu koko) 4 Litessä on? Tekeekö 4 Liten alkuperäisillä Tektron hydraulisilla jarruilla mitään, esim. onko tehoiltaan ja käytettävyydeltään samaa luokkaa kuin Shimanon 300/400-sarja (esim. M395)?
> 
> Tarvitseeko vaihteiston muuntaminen 1x9:ään muuta kuin 104 mm ruuvikehällisen rattaan (esim. 32t Race Face Narrow Wide)? Takapakan vaihto 12-36 lienee järkevää samalla?



Mulla myös Lite 4 M koossa. Tossa mittailin jarruletkuja ja edessä oli 70,5 cm ja takana 132 cm. Otin pelkän letkun pituuden tohon mittaan. 30 km ajelin noilla alkuperäisillä jarruilla kunnes vaihtu XT:n jarruihin. Aika surkeita on mun mielestä noi Tektron jarrut.

----------


## Terho P

Kun paremmista ei tiedä kuin tektro niin mikä niissä on huonoa? (joo ei nuo kummoiset ole, mutta ehkäpä saan tietää että mitkä ominaisuudet voisi parantua.

----------


## msoikkel

Eilen oli emännän 3 Fat Pron ensihuollon aika Vantaan Tammistossa. Huollossa ei mitään erityistä, ihmetteli vaan miksi olen säätänyt kaikki spacerit stemmin yläpuolelle, olin vielä itse 191-senttisenä tuolla ämmän pyörällä liikkeellä. 

Jaa, ilmankos tuo oli vähän oudon näköinen, en tosiaan ole konffannut vaan ihan tehdasasetuksilla on lähdetty kokeilemaan. Kysyi vaan että lienee nettitilaus? Jep. Nyt sitten seuraavat koeajot tähän malliin, en uskaltanut pelkkää hattua jättää vaan yhden ohuen spacerin yläpuolelle ja muut alle. 


Käytättekö yleensä momenttiavainta noiden kanssa vai riittääkö "pienen avaimen aika tiukka muttei täysillä" -kiristys esim ohjainlaakerille? IKH:ssa olis 4-25Nm momenttiavain 39, tosin just tänään loppu, kannattaako hankkia kun näiden kanssa jonkin verran pelaa? Tarkempi vehje olikin sit yli 200 eur. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## harmis

Ohjauslaakeria ei kiristetä mihinkään momenttiin vaan ainoastaan sen verran että ei tunnu välystä, ei yhtään kireämmälle. Eturengasta seinää vasten taikka etujarrua vasten kokeilee tuntuuko välystä. Jos tuntuu, kiristät pikkuisen kerrallaan ja kokeilet uudelleen. Kun välystä ei enää tunnu, ei enempää kiristystä. Tämän jälkeen kiristetään vasta stemmin ruuvit sopivalle kireydelle. Jos on momenttiavain, voi käyttää sitä mutta muuten sillai järki päässä kiristäen, ei hampaat irvessä.

----------


## Läskimasa

> en uskaltanut pelkkää hattua jättää vaan yhden ohuen spacerin yläpuolelle ja muut alle.



Ei se spaceri siinä mitään pitele, saisit ottaa pois ja vaikka koko hatunkin pois stemmin kiristämisen jälkeen.

----------


## Poy

> IKH:ssa olis 4-25Nm momenttiavain 39, tosin just tänään loppu, kannattaako hankkia kun näiden kanssa jonkin verran pelaa? Tarkempi vehje olikin sit yli 200 eur.



http://www.bikeshop.fi/Mighty-moment...593/&listpos=3
tai
http://www.bikeshop.fi/Mighty-moment...238/&listpos=4

----------


## tonza85

Sanokaas mitä virkaa noilla takavaihtajien pituudella on ja mitä varten esim tossa shimano slx 10 speed vaihtajassa on joku vipu niin mitä varten se on?

----------


## Fat Boy

> Sanokaas mitä virkaa noilla takavaihtajien pituudella on ja mitä varten esim tossa shimano slx 10 speed vaihtajassa on joku vipu niin mitä varten se on?



Mitä isompi välityalue, sitä pidemmän häkin tarttee. Vivulla saa jäykistettyä häkin joustoa, että ketjut ei vatkaa aivan miten sattuu juurakoissa.

nih..

----------


## Moska

> http://www.bikeshop.fi/Mighty-moment...593/&listpos=3
> tai
> http://www.bikeshop.fi/Mighty-moment...238/&listpos=4



Mulla on nuiden tyyppinen wurthin avain ja testasin töissä testipenkissä, niin oli yllättävän tarkka. Eikä ole kallis avain.

https://eshop.wurth.be/Product-categ...gid/en/US/EUR/

----------


## Garymies

> Mitä isompi välityalue, sitä pidemmän häkin tarttee. Vivulla saa jäykistettyä häkin joustoa, että ketjut ei vatkaa aivan miten sattuu juurakoissa.
> 
> nih..



 Jos ei välitysalueen puolesta tartte pitkää häkkiä, niin lyhyempi ei kerää pusikossa niin paljoa kasvillisuutta mukaansa eikä osu niin herkästi kiviin yms.

----------


## Läskimasa

Ja lyhyemmällä pärjää kun ei oo etuvaihtajaa. Mulla semi-pituinen ja takapakka 12-45.

----------


## mahead

> Ja lyhyemmällä pärjää kun ei oo etuvaihtajaa. Mulla semi-pituinen ja takapakka 12-45.



Minkä kokonen eturatas? (Yleisestä uteliaisuudesta kysyn, ei siis liity keskustelun kontekstiin.)


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Minkä kokonen eturatas?



28

----------


## yannara

Sain täältä sellaisen käsityksen, että keskiön huoltoa tässä jossain vaiheessa joutuu miettimään, ilmeisesti kun akseli on tavallista maastopyörää pidempi ja painoa kantaa myös enemmän. Enpä ole keskiötä ikinä purkannut. Kannattaako sinne aina välillä ruiskauttaa ketjuöljyä? Ja ajanko niin kauan kunnes jotain tapahtuu, vai kannattaako miettiä etukäteen? Tavallisissa maastopyörissä en ole vaivautunut keskiö tai napahuoltoja tekemään, ajaa niin kauan kunnes alkaa jotain kuulua tai lopettaa pyörimisen yms.

ps. jos youtubesta löytyy hyviä huoltovideoita aiheeseen, niin heittäkäähän linkkiä  :Hymy:

----------


## golfer

Tuosta avain, jolla heität sen nykyisen keskiön ongelmajätteisiin
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...h/rp-prod55935

Ja tuosta keskiö, jonka laitat sillä avaimella kiinni
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...s/rp-prod40921

Muista tilata 100 mm keskiö. Youtube täynnä ohjevideoita keskiön purkuun/asennukseen, tässä yksi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yJd-oO__qQ&t=238s

----------


## macci

Vaihtoehtoisesti lähimmästä motonetistä Shimano 18€

Sisäputkea voi askarrella siitä alkuperäisestä tai jättää pois. Tainnut reilun vuoden olla omassa 3Litessä tuo ja pyörii vieläkin paremmin kuin Whiten laakeri koskaan. 

http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/385003/...-kierre--Deore

Myös työkalu löytyy samalla reissulla:
http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/383840/...okalu-Varrella

----------


## elasto

Täältä suositus myös tuolle Shimanon keskiölle. Tosin mulla taitaa olla 3Litessä XT:n keskiö, maksoi jotain 20 euroa saksasta kun oli muutakin romua tilattavana. En tiedä onko sillä mitään käytännön eroa tuohon Deoreen. Se alkuperäinen pykälsi jo uutena.

----------


## Poy

Nyt kun tuli puheeksi nuo keskiöt, niin miten putsaatte vaihtaessa ne kierteet? Ainakin viimeksi mulla oli sellaista pientä paskaa siellä ja pelkona että kierteet menee pyörästä pilalle.

----------


## tonza85

> Nyt kun tuli puheeksi nuo keskiöt, niin miten putsaatte vaihtaessa ne kierteet? Ainakin viimeksi mulla oli sellaista pientä paskaa siellä ja pelkona että kierteet menee pyörästä pilalle.



Bräkliniä rättiin ja sillä pyöräytys mulla ainakiin puhdistu ku keskiön vaihdoin.
Uutta rasvaa kierteisiin sit ettei jumahda ja menee paremmin paikoilleen..

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Nyt sais pro 3:sta halvalla..

----------


## Kanuuna

> Nyt sais pro 3:sta halvalla..



L-koko loppu. Olisin tilannut. Perkules kun katoin liian myöhään.

----------


## kim71

Yleinen foorumilaisten mielipide. Mikä whiten fat pro malli laadukkain 1, 2, 3 vai 4? perusteluja myös  :Hymy:

----------


## AnttiL

Samalla kun vaihtaa keskiölaakerin, niin porakone käteen ja reikä keskiömuhviin jos uudemmissa ei ole jo...

----------


## yannara

> Yleinen foorumilaisten mielipide. Mikä whiten fat pro malli laadukkain 1, 2, 3 vai 4? perusteluja myös



Laittelin tästä vähän aikaa sitten 3 ja 4 pron vertailua. Mun mielestä jarrut ja vaihteisto ihan samat, jos meinaat ajella paljon enemmän metsässä, niin ota 4. Jos taas meinaat ajaa työmatkaa, ja pyörän pitää olla nopeampi, niin ota 3 (perustelut: vähän ohueempi rengas, renkaan muoto, hieman kevyeempi, isompi eturatas).

----------


## Seps

Yritin etsiä tietoa ammoisista 2Fat pro:n vapariongelmista, mutten valitettavasti löytänyt tietoa mahdollisista korvaavista tuotteista. Hirveästi en vapareista tiedä, mutta sopiikohan esimerkiksi seuraava tuote tuohon Chosenin napaan? https://r2-bike.com/NOVATEC-Freehub-...imano-11-speed

Itsellä orkkisvapari vielä naksuttaa ihan kivasti uusilla rasvoilla, mutta alkuperäinen pakka tietysti söi hirveät jäljet alumiiniseen vapariin. Tuota rasvaillessa tuli mieleen ettei kyseessä ole varmastikaan ikuinen tuote, joten uuden voisi hankkia varalle. XXL toki myy noita varaosina, mutta oletan että kyseessä on samanlainen pelkästä alumiinista koostuva vapari kuin alkuperäinenkin, joten muita malleja voisi katsella.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Laittelin tästä vähän aikaa sitten 3 ja 4 pron vertailua. Mun mielestä jarrut ja vaihteisto ihan samat, jos meinaat ajella paljon enemmän metsässä, niin ota 4. Jos taas meinaat ajaa työmatkaa, ja pyörän pitää olla nopeampi, niin ota 3 (perustelut: vähän ohueempi rengas, renkaan muoto, hieman kevyeempi, isompi eturatas).



Hiilarikeulainen mukavempi mettäs kuin alukeulainen (kevyempi keula ja haarukka myös hieman "joustaa"). Pro 3 rengastuksella ei voi kyllä hyvällä omalla tunnolla sanoa että olis nopea työmatkapyörä, kyllä silläkin lujaa pääsee mutta ei sillä kovin kauaa jaksa kovaa polkee!  :Hymy:  mut Jumbo Jimit odottais vanteelle laittoa. Pro 4 eroja pro 3 nähden: alukeula, isompi rengas, leveämpi vanne, pienempi eturatas. Laadullisesti aika samaa tasoa pro 3 ja pro 4.

Ja ei, tämä EI ollut hyökkäys Yannaraa kohtaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## rantamies

> Yritin etsiä tietoa ammoisista 2Fat pro:n vapariongelmista, mutten valitettavasti löytänyt tietoa mahdollisista korvaavista tuotteista. Hirveästi en vapareista tiedä, mutta sopiikohan esimerkiksi seuraava tuote tuohon Chosenin napaan? https://r2-bike.com/NOVATEC-Freehub-...imano-11-speed
> 
> Itsellä orkkisvapari vielä naksuttaa ihan kivasti uusilla rasvoilla, mutta alkuperäinen pakka tietysti söi hirveät jäljet alumiiniseen vapariin. Tuota rasvaillessa tuli mieleen ettei kyseessä ole varmastikaan ikuinen tuote, joten uuden voisi hankkia varalle. XXL toki myy noita varaosina, mutta oletan että kyseessä on samanlainen pelkästä alumiinista koostuva vapari kuin alkuperäinenkin, joten muita malleja voisi katsella.



Kaveri puhu vuos sitten, että XXL:stä ois saanut vahvempaa teräsrunkoista takuuseen. Tiedä sitten että mikä tilanne  nykyään..

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Terwis

> Kaveri puhu vuos sitten, että XXL:stä ois saanut vahvempaa teräsrunkoista takuuseen. Tiedä sitten että mikä tilanne  nykyään..
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei saa vahvempaa tilalle.
Just posti toi neljännen takuuseen. Samaa kakkia.

----------


## rantamies

> Ei saa vahvempaa tilalle.
> Just posti toi neljännen takuuseen. Samaa kakkia.



Paljo yksittäinen vapaaratas on kestänyt kilsoja? Ootko ajellu orkkiksena olevalla tönkkövaseliinilla vai käyttänyt hieman juoksevampaa öljyä? Mulla neljäs vapaaratas on kestänyt "jo" ~300km, aikaisemmat ongelmat johtuivat navan viallisesta hammaskehästä. Seuraava napa onkin sitten dt swissin big ride.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Terwis

Noin 2000km ja neljäs vapaaratas.
Öljyä olen tuonne laittanut kun tönkömpi vaseliini aiheuttaa pakkasilla joskus ongelmia.
Suht usein avaan tuon vapaarattaan ja putsaan/lisään öljyä tarvittaessa.
Kyllä tuota periksi antamista alkaa nähdä jo sadan kilometrin jälkeen. 

Kyselinkin XXL:stä että jatkavatko tätä samaa touhua vai vaihdetaanko heidän piikiin kestävämpi tuote.
Norjan pääkonttori antoi lausunnon että jatketaan vapaarattaiden vaihtoa.

Googlen kuvahaku kertoo karua kieltä Chosenin vapaarattaiden laadusta.

----------


## hcf

Eikö se kannattis jo ostaa ite parempi vapaaratas?  vai eikö siihen napaan mene muuta?
Ainaki itellä kyllästyttäs jo ikuinen säätäminen. Eikä uskaltas lähteä pitemmälle reissulle ilman työkalupakkia ja varavaparia.

----------


## Ghostrider

> Ei saa vahvempaa tilalle.
> Just posti toi neljännen takuuseen. Samaa kakkia.



Joskus toista vuotta sitten ostin XXL:stä teräsrunkoisen vapaarattaan 2 fat proohon. Pari kymppiä tais kustantaa.

----------


## Blackborow

Kaveri sai kyllä teräsrunkoisen vaparin 2Fat Prohonsa takuusta. On kestänyt ison miehen ajoa.

----------


## Whitemika

> Päivällä kävin ostamassa 4liten, kivalta tuntu poljeskella.. Mut onha aika rankka laji 😅



Hassua, reilu viikko ostosta ni pyörässä 150€ ale 😎

----------


## mahead

> Hassua, reilu viikko ostosta ni pyörässä 150€ ale



Laita hyvityspyyntö vetämään, kuukauden ajan hyvittävät noita tarjouksia. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## msoikkel

> Kaveri sai kyllä teräsrunkoisen vaparin 2Fat Prohonsa takuusta. On kestänyt ison miehen ajoa.



-18 tuntui olevan takanavan tehdasrasvalle liikaa. Hyppi ensin tyhjää vähän joka vaihteella, tuntui ettei liene ketju joka hyppää, sitten meni tosi jäykäksi polkea ja taaksepäinkin pyöri tosi kankeasti. Eli nyt kaivamaan ne oikeat työkalut tämän ketjun aiemmista viesteistä ja motonetistä kalut ja sopivaa öljyä tilalle eikö niin ettei läski hyydy pakkaseen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannara

Kyl täytyy sanoa vielä kerran, kun tästä olen marmattanut, mutta jos haluatte pitää pyörän siistinä, niin ÄLKÄÄ OSTAKO MATTA-pintaista. Mulla noi vaijereiden muovit ovat nyt naarmuttaneet runkoa jopa, huh huh. Tää on vuoden päästä kyl tosi kuluneen näköinen.

ps. mitäs ihmettä, 3 lite 999€ ja 4 lite 749€  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

> Noin 2000km ja neljäs vapaaratas.
> Öljyä olen tuonne laittanut kun tönkömpi vaseliini aiheuttaa pakkasilla joskus ongelmia.
> Suht usein avaan tuon vapaarattaan ja putsaan/lisään öljyä tarvittaessa.
> Kyllä tuota periksi antamista alkaa nähdä jo sadan kilometrin jälkeen. 
> 
> Kyselinkin XXL:stä että jatkavatko tätä samaa touhua vai vaihdetaanko heidän piikiin kestävämpi tuote.
> Norjan pääkonttori antoi lausunnon että jatketaan vapaarattaiden vaihtoa.
> 
> Googlen kuvahaku kertoo karua kieltä Chosenin vapaarattaiden laadusta.



Fat1 Pro eli jo muutaman vuoden takainen malli mulla ollut uudesta asti ja edelleen alkuperäinen vapaaratas eli siinä kun mallistoa on upgreidattu on eräiden komponenttien laatua selkeesti downgreidattu  :Leveä hymy: 
Eikä ole ollut vapaaratas mulla kertaakaan auki,,,

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Pelaa se takuuhomma vieläkin tuolla xxl:n puolella vaikka ruuhkaa onkin. Uusi runko tulee takuun piikkiin asiallisesti pro:hon, sen kummempia tuskailematta.

^^yannara. Onko sulla 3 vai 4pro? Mulla ainakaan kolmosen runkoon ei ole tullut mitään jälkiä yli vuoteen...normi suojaukset vaijereilla. Liekkö maalaamo vaihtunut uudemmissa?

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Pelaa se takuuhomma vieläkin tuolla xxl:n puolella vaikka ruuhkaa onkin. Uusi runko tulee takuun piikkiin asiallisesti pro:hon, sen kummempia tuskailematta.
> 
> ^^yannara. Onko sulla 3 vai 4pro? Mulla ainakaan kolmosen runkoon ei ole tullut mitään jälkiä yli vuoteen...normi suojaukset vaijereilla. Liekkö maalaamo vaihtunut uudemmissa?



Mä laitoin paksua korin väristä teippiä vaijerien alle kun alkoi olemaan kans merkkejä siitä että maali kuluu puhki. Mulla on pro 3. Muuten on saanu olla aika kova tälli jos on maalia irronnut.

----------


## yannara

> Pelaa se takuuhomma vieläkin tuolla xxl:n puolella vaikka ruuhkaa onkin. Uusi runko tulee takuun piikkiin asiallisesti pro:hon, sen kummempia tuskailematta.
> 
> ^^yannara. Onko sulla 3 vai 4pro? Mulla ainakaan kolmosen runkoon ei ole tullut mitään jälkiä yli vuoteen...normi suojaukset vaijereilla. Liekkö maalaamo vaihtunut uudemmissa?



3 Pro, sain sen about 3 viikkoa sitten ja siinä on jo useampi kolhu ympäri kehoa, noista johdoista jo useampi.

----------


## yannara

No täytyy kattoo, laitoin piruttain palautetta XXL:ään, katotaan mitä vastaavat.

Huono kuva, ei voi mitään.

----------


## hcf

Näyttäs kyl että noi ois tullu pitemmältä ajalta. Eihän ne sulle vaan käytettyä fillaria antanu?  :Hymy:

----------


## MK16

Ittellä tuli samanlaiset kulumat ensimmäisen lenkin jälkeen. Laitoin pienet palat oranssia sähkärinteippiä niihin kohtiin ja sen jälkeen vaan kovaa ajoa. Yllättävän helposti kyllä lähti maali.

----------


## Eeteeku

> Ittellä tuli samanlaiset kulumat ensimmäisen lenkin jälkeen. Laitoin pienet palat oranssia sähkärinteippiä niihin kohtiin ja sen jälkeen vaan kovaa ajoa. Yllättävän helposti kyllä lähti maali.



+1 
Mulla halvin comp 4 ja sama juttu. Pari lenkkiä ja maalit kulahtaneet. Ei tosin kiinnosta pätkän vertaa,  tulee klaappia muutenkin kun jäisessä metsässä koheltaa..

----------


## AnttiL

Normi kulumaa aiheuttaa vaijerin kuoret ja letkut, niin se vaan on.
Aikalailla ravistaa nuo ja varmasti hinkkaa maalit pois.
Mulla joka vekottimesta jostain kohtaa kuoret on maalin hävittänny.

----------


## hcf

No eikait nyt 3´ssa viikossa ole kovin normaalia  :Hymy: 
Ei mulla scoopissa ole hinkkautunu vuodessa vielä mistään. Eikä ne näytä mistään edes hankaavan. Kivien aiheuttamia jälkiä on kyllä.

----------


## Väsä

Kyl se ihan normaalia on jo kolmessa viikossa. Itellä tuli näkyvä kuluma jo toisella lenkillä, kun täysjoustossa, oisko ollut takaiskarin letku, hankasi runkoon. Tästä viisastuneena oon kyllä laittanut aina suojaa semmoseen kohtaan missä vaijerinkuoret/letkut hankaa runkoon.

----------


## yannara

> Näyttäs kyl että noi ois tullu pitemmältä ajalta. Eihän ne sulle vaan käytettyä fillaria antanu?



No ei tietenkään, boxissa tuli ihan uutena, piti vähän kasata.

----------


## yannara

> +1 
> Mulla halvin comp 4 ja sama juttu.



Olikos myös mattaa? 

Näen tänään 3 Lite kaverin, täytyy katsoa minkälaisessa kondikssa hänen runko on.

----------


## Yeti

3Fat Pron pienennysleikkaus tehty. Siitä tuli kelpo lastenpyörä.


Lastenpyörä ja isin pyörä.

----------


## JJasco

50 euroa hintaeroa 4Fat litellä ja compilla. Harmi kun noiden runkojen värit ei ole toisinpäin.

----------


## JJasco

Meneekö tuohon 4Fat comppiin 4,8" renkaat?

----------


## stumpe

^Ainakin mitä liikkeessä katselin 4fattia jossa 4.8 snowshoet niin todella lähellä oltiin takahaarukkaa. Oman mielenrauhan takia vaihtaisin varmaan vähän kapeamman taakke..

----------


## yannara

> 50 euroa hintaeroa 4Fat litellä ja compilla. Harmi kun noiden runkojen värit ei ole toisinpäin.



Niinpä!

----------


## pee

Nappasin ihan mielenkiinnosta taannoin XXL:ssä käydessäni kuvia 4 Fat Pron takahaarukasta: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...p?albumid=2600 . Ei siellä ihan hirveästi ole tilaa noiden Snowshoe XL:ien kanssakaan.

Eikös Compissa vielä ole edessä muita malleja kapeampi napa ja haarukka?

----------


## Whitemika

> Laita hyvityspyyntö vetämään, kuukauden ajan hyvittävät noita tarjouksia. 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.



no ni, kiitos vinkistä, xxl kuittas erotuksen hienosti

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

¨^^ kyllä mahtuu 3 ja 4 sarjan kaikkiin malleihin jj 4.8" eteen ja taakse + olen ajanut surlyn lou:llakin joka on huomattavasti karkeampi.

----------


## orc biker

Täällähän varmaan joku tietää, kun XXL:ssä on jokin Fat Bag niminen runkolaukku Whiten 3 Fatille tai jollekin vastaavalle, niin osaisiko joku kertoa sen mitat käyttökunnossa? Kun en nyt löydä sitä edes nettisivuilta, mutta siellä kuulemma jokin tuollainen on. Siis laukku ihan keskikolmion sisään.

----------


## Jimmyjeejee

Itselläni on 3 prossa ollut kesästä asti bud & lou combo ja ei ole ollut mahtumisen kannalta minkäänlaisia ongelmia.

Tuon kyseisen fat bagin omistan myös tosin siitä hajosi ekalla reissulla heti vetoketju. Kyseisen laukun mitoista en sen tarkemmin osaa sanoa kuin että omaan L koon pyörään se oli hieman tiukka ja en oikein saanut kivasti sitä siihen istumaan. 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## orc biker

> Tuon kyseisen fat bagin omistan myös tosin siitä hajosi ekalla reissulla heti vetoketju. Kyseisen laukun mitoista en sen tarkemmin osaa sanoa kuin että omaan L koon pyörään se oli hieman tiukka ja en oikein saanut kivasti sitä siihen istumaan.



Tämä tulisi muuhun pyörään. Nimittäin se olisi ainakin halpa. Kunnon isot runkolaukut maksavat jopa 200 euroa. Esim. Revelate Designs yms. Eli jos se vain sopii, niin otan riskin vetoketjujen kanssa, kun se maksaa vian murto-osan.

----------


## Jimmyjeejee

> Tämä tulisi muuhun pyörään. Nimittäin se olisi ainakin halpa. Kunnon isot runkolaukut maksavat jopa 200 euroa. Esim. Revelate Designs yms. Eli jos se vain sopii, niin otan riskin vetoketjujen kanssa, kun se maksaa vian murto-osan.



Ok. Siihen hintaan mielestäni erittäin pätevä laukku jos vain vetoketju kestää ja sopii runkoon. Vetoketjuhan on vaihdettavissa jos nyt ei itse osaa/jaksa niin varmasti suutari sen tekee kohtuu hintaan  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Eeteeku

> 50 euroa hintaeroa 4Fat litellä ja compilla. Harmi kun noiden runkojen värit ei ole toisinpäin.



Mä ostin oman compin 550€:llä syksyllä. Kyllä tuosta hyvän aihion sai. Comppiin muuten kannattaa vaihtaa keula, alkuperäinen painaa vaatimattomat 2020g.

----------


## mahead

> Tuon kyseisen fat bagin omistan myös tosin siitä hajosi ekalla reissulla heti vetoketju.



Mulla kesti kuukauden päivät ihan ok. Sitten tuli nypittyä yli parin kymmenen pakkasilla niitä kiinni, ja molemmat napsahtaen halkes kahtia. Voimaa oli saman verran kuin mitä tahansa takkia kiinni laittaessa. 

Mulle on takuuseen tulossa uus laukku. Ovat vaan loppu just. Hintaansa nähden ihan asiallisia kuitenkin; tavaraa mahtuu, tarrat pitävät hyvin jne. 



Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## mahead

> no ni, kiitos vinkistä, xxl kuittas erotuksen hienosti



Eipä mitään, hyvä kun sait rahat takasin niin sait hyödynnettyä tarjouksen.  :Hymy:  Sen huomannu että jos tuolta normihintaan ostaa ihan mitä tahansa, kannattaa niitä tarjouksia sen jälkeen seurailla tiiviisti kun saattaa olla oikeutettu aika tuntuviinkin hyvityksiin. 


Lähetetty jollakin ihan uskomattoman bugisella softalla jostakin.

----------


## hcf

> Mulle on takuuseen tulossa uus laukku.



Jaa niilläkö on oikeen takuuki? Vois melkeen irrottaa lopputalveksi ton.

----------


## Taipan

Oma whiten laukku hajosi toisella kerralla, vetoketju jäi käteen. Takuuseen sai uuden. Pitää kohdella kuin kukkaa kämmenellä. Omasta mielestä hieman pieni L koon runkoon. On kyllä silti todella hyvä hinta/laatusuhde.

Tektron jarrut huusi alusta asti melkein. Mikään ei auttanut. Asensin shimpat ja säädin kohdalleen, kertaakaan ei ole rallattanut ja teho eri planeetalta.

Toi compin keula on kyllä jäätävän painoinen, pitää kyllä vaihtaa.

Onko kukaan tilannut aliexpressistä tjms. tuollaista tanko, stemmi ja istuintolppa kuitusettiä? Koko hoidon saisi alle viidellä kympillä, lähteekö noilla henki?

----------


## rantamies

> Oma whiten laukku hajosi toisella kerralla, vetoketju jäi käteen. Takuuseen sai uuden. Pitää kohdella kuin kukkaa kämmenellä. Omasta mielestä hieman pieni L koon runkoon. On kyllä silti todella hyvä hinta/laatusuhde.
> 
> Tektron jarrut huusi alusta asti melkein. Mikään ei auttanut. Asensin shimpat ja säädin kohdalleen, kertaakaan ei ole rallattanut ja teho eri planeetalta.
> 
> Toi compin keula on kyllä jäätävän painoinen, pitää kyllä vaihtaa.
> 
> Onko kukaan tilannut aliexpressistä tjms. tuollaista tanko, stemmi ja istuintolppa kuitusettiä? Koko hoidon saisi alle viidellä kympillä, lähteekö noilla henki?



Meinasin tilata, mutta YouTube videoiden perusteella olivat melko pelottavia. Säästän ennemmin hammaslääkärilaskussa  

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Maantiepyörään laitoin halpis kuitu stemmin ebaystä mutta läskiin en uskalla. On sen verran kovemmassa rynkytyksessä.

----------


## Jopo81

> ^Ainakin mitä liikkeessä katselin 4fattia jossa 4.8 snowshoet niin todella lähellä oltiin takahaarukkaa. Oman mielenrauhan takia vaihtaisin varmaan vähän kapeamman taakke..



Mulla 3litessä 4.6 ground control ja ei siinäkään liikaa mun mielestä ole tilaa takapäässä.

Ja mitä noihin laukkuihin tulee, niin itsellä toinen laukku menossa ja siitäkin jo vetoketju paksana. Takuuseen vaihdoin ekan ja nykyisen vien vetskarin vaihtoon jossain välissä tjtn.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Pakkasessakos ootte kaikki hajottanu noita laukkuja vai meneekö ihan kesäkeleissäki?

----------


## JJasco

> Mä ostin oman compin 550€:llä syksyllä. Kyllä tuosta hyvän aihion sai. Comppiin muuten kannattaa vaihtaa keula, alkuperäinen painaa vaatimattomat 2020g.



Oletko vaihtanut tuon keulan? Alkuperäiset vanteet käy sellaisenaan? Oletko muuta vaihtanut, leveämpää kumia? Compissahan on 4". Comp houkuttelisi värien ja ulkonäön puolesta, toinen on se malliston lippulaiva sinisellä värillään, mutta siinä hinta on aloittelevalle ehkä turhan korkea.

----------


## Laerppi

> Pakkasessakos ootte kaikki hajottanu noita laukkuja vai meneekö ihan kesäkeleissäki?



Pakkasella hajosi oma, uusi kestänyt vuoden, kun varovaisesti käyttää vetoketjua

----------


## cain

Suutari laittoi mun fatbagiin viimevuonna uuden vetimen xxl:n piikkiin, sen jälkeen on toistaiseksi kestänyt.

----------


## Jopo81

Pakkasessa molemmat. S-koon runkoon vähän iso mitoiltaan niin jää mutkalle helposti. Materiaali vetimessä jotain lyijyn ja tinan sekoitusta vissiinkin ja se sitten helpolla vääntyy. Sen seurauksena hampaat irtoaa toisistaan ja taas harmittaa.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Eikö noi kaikki kuitu tangot/tolpat tuu kiinasta...? Mulla on geekistä tilattu tanko ja tolppa.

----------


## orc biker

Voisiko joku pikaisesti näyttää viivotinta tuolle laukulle? Voin itsekin käydä sen vielä mittaamassa liikkeessä, kun netistäkään en sitä löydä, mutta kun teen tässä juuri netistä muuta tilausta, johon laitan toisen bagin, jos tuo ei ole sopiva. Mutta en laita, jos tuo on sopiva. En millään pääse tänään XXL:ssä käymään ja pitäisi saada tämä tilaus lähtemään jo tänään.

Vetoketju kuulostaa tosi huonolta tuossa, mutta tunnen ompelijan, joten ei se ole niin suuri ongelma.

----------


## Jimmyjeejee

> Voisiko joku pikaisesti näyttää viivotinta tuolle laukulle? Voin itsekin käydä sen vielä mittaamassa liikkeessä, kun netistäkään en sitä löydä, mutta kun teen tässä juuri netistä muuta tilausta, johon laitan toisen bagin, jos tuo ei ole sopiva. Mutta en laita, jos tuo on sopiva. En millään pääse tänään XXL:ssä käymään ja pitäisi saada tämä tilaus lähtemään jo tänään.
> 
> Vetoketju kuulostaa tosi huonolta tuossa, mutta tunnen ompelijan, joten ei se ole niin suuri ongelma.



http://whitebikes.fi/varusteet/bag-frame-3fat-2/ tuon mukaan 45 cm x 25 cm

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## orc biker

> http://whitebikes.fi/varusteet/bag-frame-3fat-2/ tuon mukaan 45 cm x 25 cm



Aah, en ajatellut, että White on ihan oikea merkki, jolla on omatkin sivut. Pidin sitä vain XXL:n sisäisenä merkkinä, johon vaivihkaa joku valmistaa jotain tuotetta. No hyvä. Kiitos. Käyn mittaamassa pyöräni. XXL:n sivuilta en tuota löytynyt millään hakusanoilla, kuten fat bag, satulalaukku, white yms.

Näyttäisi muuten sopivan nipin napin.

----------


## kreaatti

Moi! Onko teillä kokemusta kuinka leveän renkaan saa mahtumaan Whiten 3 Fat Pro -etuhaarukkaan? Menisikö 45northin Dillinger 5 4.8" levyisenä? Ja alkuperäisenähän tuossa on 4.5" Snow shoes. 
http://www.yetirides.com/2015/11/a-new-fatbike.html kirjoitettua: "The tire clearance remains to be seen. I tried it (not pictured) with the Clownshoe wheelset, and the Big Fat Larry tire on a 100 mm rim seemed to fit well, though I won't guarantee that the wider Surly Lou tire on a 100 wide rim will fit. ", mutta fokus tuossa ilmeisesti takarenkaassa (?).

----------


## Eeteeku

> Oletko vaihtanut tuon keulan? Alkuperäiset vanteet käy sellaisenaan? Oletko muuta vaihtanut, leveämpää kumia? Compissahan on 4". Comp houkuttelisi värien ja ulkonäön puolesta, toinen on se malliston lippulaiva sinisellä värillään, mutta siinä hinta on aloittelevalle ehkä turhan korkea.



Tänään vaihtuu kiinankeula. Laitan raporttia lenkin jälkeen. Alkuperäistä pyörässä on vielä kiekot, satulatolppa, lesta ja runko.. alkuperäiset kiekot käy jos hommaa 135mm pikalinkkuversion keulan.

----------


## ytte07

3 proon etusena oli budi tubelessina. Muistaakseni jotain 116mm levee. Ja tilaa oli. Ja oli sellanen takanakin sisurilla. Siis 80mm vanteella.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## larson85

Itselläni noin kk vanha 3 pro ja olen kyllä tyytyväinen tähän ensimmäiseen fatbikeeni. Muutama kysymys osista jotka kaipaisi päivitystä.
Keskiö vaikuttaa nihkeeltä heti uutena, olisiko muita hyviä valmiita vaihtoehtoja kuin aika kallis 
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ra...100-mm-p23538/?
Myös pelkkien esim SKFn laakereiden hommaaminen vois kyllä riittää.

Oliko tässä 3 prossakin herkästi hajoava alumiinisilla kielillä oleva vapaaratas?
Onko hyviä vaihtoehtoja olemassa? XXL:stä löytyis https://xxl.fi/white-spare-part-whit...118540_1_style, onko kokemuksia?

----------


## JJasco

Tilasin tuon Compin puhtaasti ulkonäkösyistä ja ensimmäiseksi fätiksi työmatkapyöräilyyn pääasiass. Ihmettelee sitten sen kans miten homma etenee ja päivittelee osia. Otin M-koon eli 17" kun olen 177cm pitkä ja jalan sisämitan ollessa 84cm.

----------


## Pexxi

> Oma whiten laukku hajosi toisella kerralla, vetoketju jäi käteen. Takuuseen sai uuden. Pitää kohdella kuin kukkaa kämmenellä. Omasta mielestä hieman pieni L koon runkoon. On kyllä silti todella hyvä hinta/laatusuhde.



Hymähdin.

----------


## Taipan

^^ Tilasin Compin kanssa hieman samalla linjalla, että voi rauhassa ihmetellä ja päivitellä pikkuhiljaa. Kun on ajanut hetken niin tietää mitä kaipaa. Nyt kun olen vaihtanut gripit, pirikellon, renkaat, vaihteet ja jarrut, on pyörä itselle mieluinen. Kesäksi vielä jos saisi hiilarikeulan ja tangon sekä renkaat litkutettua niin olisi omiin tarpeisiin varmaan ns. "täydellinen". Samalla oppinut vähän pyörähuollon alkeita mikä ollut arvokasta oppia.

Mä sain oman laukkuni ihan kesällä hajalle. Oli aika täynnä, voimaa en silti käyttänyt, kiskoin kuin normi vetoketjua. Sen jälkeen olen pitänyt huolen että on tarpeeksi löysällä. Liian täysi bägi pitää myös polkiessa ärsyttävää hinkutiääntä. Ei tuonne liikaa tavaraa kyllä mahdu, riittävästi silti.

Taitaa jäädä kiinan (halvimmat) kuidut hyllyyn, menisi vähintään mielenrauha niillä ajellessa. Täytyy väijyä on onen seuraavaa alea ja tankoa torilta. Huomasitko Vaeltaja eroa keulan vaihdon jälkeen?

^Toivottavasti hymähtelyt ovat hyväluonteisia 😅

----------


## Wiima63

BUD ja LOU tubelessina itellä 3 Pro plus lokarit välissä edelleen. Hyvin  mahtuu siis. Itellä maalit vuoden pysynyt. Enkä ole mitään vesakkoja  varonnut ja oksia. Päinvastoin. Maastopyöriä nää on.
Vapaaratas  edelleen kunnossa ja etulaakereissa pientä välystä, mutta pyörii ihan  hyvin. Vajaa pari tuhatta ajeltu tosina vasta, suurin osa polkuja ja  metsikössä runnomista. Eli todella tyytyväinen olen ollut ennakoista  huolimatta.

----------


## AnttiL

[QUOTE=larson85;2624975]Itselläni noin kk vanha 3 pro ja olen kyllä tyytyväinen tähän ensimmäiseen fatbikeeni. Muutama kysymys osista jotka kaipaisi päivitystä.
Keskiö vaikuttaa nihkeeltä heti uutena, olisiko muita hyviä valmiita vaihtoehtoja kuin aika kallis 
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ra...100-mm-p23538/?
Myös pelkkien esim SKFn laakereiden hommaaminen vois kyllä riittää.

Motonet, sieltä alle 20€ keskiö. voi vaihdella vaikka kerta kaks vuodessa.
Muutama sivu taaksepäin..

----------


## Eeteeku

Eka 30km  kiinankeulalla suoritettu, ei hajonnut vielä..  ajotuntuma muuttui aikapaljon herkemmäksi, kannon kierto sujui mukavammin. Kuvan laatu on just sitä mitä pimeällä kännykällä saa.

----------


## Siemenlinko

^ Mikä keula Eeteekulla? 
Onko linkkiä.?

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Eeteeku

> ^ Mikä keula Eeteekulla? 
> Onko linkkiä.?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla



tuollainen: tarvitsee erilaisen alakoolin, alkup. Keula on suoralla putkella. ( FSA H6083) Lisäksi jouduin vähän modifioimaan etunavan akselia joka on 10mm ja keula on 9mm tiukka sovitus. ( rälläkällä jenkaa sileäksi)
viimesitely keulassa ei ihan huippua mutta kelpaa arkiajoon. Tulli ja alvi sitten tulee hintaan lisää.

Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/2MZ7rYf2

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Eka 30km  kiinankeulalla suoritettu, ei hajonnut vielä..  ajotuntuma muuttui aikapaljon herkemmäksi, kannon kierto sujui mukavammin. Kuvan laatu on just sitä mitä pimeällä kännykällä saa.



Karhuvuoren lumivyöryvaara alue!  :Hymy:

----------


## tonza85

Sanokaas mistä vois johtua takavaihtajan ääntely,semmosta rätinää yms kuuluu ja takavaihtajan häkki liikahtelee nytkähtelee välillä polkiessa 1-3 vaihteilla mut muilla vaihteilla ei tapahdu tota.
Ketjuissa ei oo jäykkä lenkkiä ja öljyt ketjut.

Yritin kattoa et onko noi takapakan rattaat kuluneet mut ei mitään normaalia poikeavaa näkynyt verrattuna pienempi rattaisiin.

ekaks aattelin et vaijeri venyny et koittaa tiputtaa vaihdetta mut kiristys ei auttanu.

Pyörä siis lite 3 vakio osilla ja ajettu noin 1500km

----------


## markkinn

Ketju, rattaat tai molemmat kuluneet. Itsellä teki samaa, eturattaiden vaihdolla korjaantui. Sitä ennen olin ehtinyt vaihtaa kaikki muut vikaa etsiessä.

----------


## Pexxi

> ^Toivottavasti hymähtelyt ovat hyväluonteisia 



Lähinnä, tai ihmetteleviä ehkä enemmän.

----------


## Taipan

> Lähinnä, tai ihmetteleviä ehkä enemmän.



Yritin sanoa että muutamalla kympillä ei kannata ehkä huippulaatua odottaa. Tuo whiten tuote oli ainoa halvemman pään runkolaukku minkä löysin, useimmat ovat aika arvokkaita. Ja kalliskaan ei välttämättä sovi täydellisesti ellei teetä. Tuo istuu runkoon riittävän hyvin kuitenkin ja kun vetoketjun laadun tiedostaa niin tuolla pärjäilee oikein mainiosti.

----------


## yannara

> Sanokaas mistä vois johtua takavaihtajan ääntely,semmosta rätinää yms kuuluu ...



Veikkaan että takavaihtaja ei aseta kunnolla oikein ketjua rattaaseen, ja ääni tulee pikemminkin ketjun ja rattaan välisestä kitkasta. Jos näin on, niin säätäisin takavaihtajan uudelleen.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Mulla on kanssa tuo runkolaukku, josta porsi vetoketju jo viime kevään. Suutarilla vaihdatin kummatkin kunnollisiin muutamalla kympillä..on kestänyt ja kestää. 


Tuo compin keula¨--> on eroa kun vaihtaa kuituiseen tuosta teräksisestä. Tuon kuidun elämisen huomaa kyllä vähänkin kovemmilla paineilla ja painoa lähti pyörästä noin 1,5kg. Tuo on onen keula elää tosiaan ajossa enemmän, kun esim. tuo pro 3:n mallin orkkis hiilikuituinen...voi olla hyväkin homma?  kesällä 4.0" renkailla huomaa varmasti paremmin eron. Nyt tuossa alla 4.8 JJ:t.

----------


## rantamies

https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-4-fat...qOtsMMH0VWmmi8

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

> Veikkaan että takavaihtaja ei aseta kunnolla oikein ketjua rattaaseen, ja ääni tulee pikemminkin ketjun ja rattaan välisestä kitkasta. Jos näin on, niin säätäisin takavaihtajan uudelleen.



Syksyllä vaihdoin vaijerin ja kuoren ja säädin takavaihtajan samalla mut pitääpä säätää uudelleen.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JJasco

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-4-fat...qOtsMMH0VWmmi8
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No voi juukeli. Ois voinut tuokin tarjous tulla päivä kaks aiemmin niin olisin tuosta pistänyt tilauksen sisään Compin sijaan. Tosin eipä tuo Compin tilaus ole edennyt vielä suuntaan eikä toiseen. Pitää huomenna päivällä ihmetellä, jos tilauksen status on edelleen sama ja tuo tarjous edelleen voimassa niin, josko chatin kautta sais tilauksen peruutettua ja vaihdon hoidettua ilman, että Comp ehtii tulla kotiovelle.

----------


## rantamies

> No voi juukeli. Ois voinut tuokin tarjous tulla päivä kaks aiemmin niin olisin tuosta pistänyt tilauksen sisään Compin sijaan. Tosin eipä tuo Compin tilaus ole edennyt vielä suuntaan eikä toiseen. Pitää huomenna päivällä ihmetellä, jos tilauksen status on edelleen sama ja tuo tarjous edelleen voimassa niin, josko chatin kautta sais tilauksen peruutettua ja vaihdon hoidettua ilman, että Comp ehtii tulla kotiovelle.



Jos pinkka kestää, niin kannattaa melkein tehdä uusi tilaus. Tuo tarjous kestää vain klo 9 asti, peruu sitten sen kumpaa ei ota. Noita piti olla vain 5kpl myynnissä. Tiedä sitten mikä on todellinen määrä.

Tonnilla saa toisaalta aika paljon jo uutta palikkaa comppiin, niin kuin täältä on voinut lukea.  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mike79

Moro! Semmonen kiinnostaisi tietää, että paljonko on paino eroa 3fatin hiilikuitukeulalla ja 4fatin alumiinikeulalla? äkkiseltään en löytäny tietoa mistään..
Miettiny täsä, että alakasko keväällä hieman keventää 4fattiä rengasmuutoksilla ja sillä keulalla.

----------


## Jopo81

Nyt ois L-koon compia 499 tarjouksessa. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Zeipii89

> Nyt ois L-koon compia 499 tarjouksessa. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kovin nopeasti ovat myyneet M koot koska vasta oli saldoilla yli 30kpl harmi sinänsä ku tarjousta kytännyt ku ei tuo L taida oikein soveltua 173cm tapille.. :/

----------


## Jopo81

> Kovin nopeasti ovat myyneet M koot koska vasta oli saldoilla yli 30kpl harmi sinänsä ku tarjousta kytännyt ku ei tuo L taida oikein soveltua 173cm tapille.. :/



Mulla about sama pituus, lyhyet jalat. Ostin 3lite s-koossa.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## msoikkel

> Jos pinkka kestää, niin kannattaa melkein tehdä uusi tilaus. Tuo tarjous kestää vain klo 9 asti, peruu sitten sen kumpaa ei ota. Noita piti olla vain 5kpl myynnissä. Tiedä sitten mikä on todellinen määrä.
> 
> Tonnilla saa toisaalta aika paljon jo uutta palikkaa comppiin, niin kuin täältä on voinut lukea. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



No nythän on comppi 499 eli siitä sitten hintatakuuta jos maksoit enempi etkä meinaa vaihtaa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannara

> Moro! Semmonen kiinnostaisi tietää, että paljonko on paino eroa 3fatin hiilikuitukeulalla ja 4fatin alumiinikeulalla? äkkiseltään en löytäny tietoa mistään..
> Miettiny täsä, että alakasko keväällä hieman keventää 4fattiä rengasmuutoksilla ja sillä keulalla.



Nelonen: Paino: 14,9 kg koossa M
Kolmonen: Paino puuttuu  :Leveä hymy:  ... hmm, olikohan se 14,7..? -> Paino: 14,1 kg http://downshiftaaminen.blogspot.fi/...ite-3-fat.html

----------


## pee

Tuohon aiempaan sopiiko Bud/Lou -keskusteluun liittyen. Vääntäisin 3 Prohon "kevennyssisureiden" kera eteen uuden Budin ja taakse käytettynä ostetun samanmoisen kumin. 1 barin vanteellenostatuspaineilla etusen leveys noin 115 mm ja takana noin 117 mm. Takahaarukan alaputkiin matkaa noin 6 mm ja ketjuun suunnilleen sama matka. Aika muhkut renkaat noihin alkuperäisiin verrattuna. Saa nähdä liekö paremmat omassa käytössä.

Nuo Jalcon vanteet on kyllä ihan holot. Ilmat laskettua rengas melkein putoaa irti. Ei taida tubeless onnistua ilman telttapatjakikkailua. No nyt siellä on liki puolta kevyemmät(~550 g vs. ~280 g) sisurit.

Lisäksi 2016 Scoop Fattyyn meni käytetty Lou taakse. Noilla 90 mm:n vanteilla renkaan leveys on noin 119 mm ja yllättäen tilaa näyttäisi olevan jopa vähemmän kuin tuossa Whitessä. Ahdasta on korkeussuunnasakin. Pahinta on kuitenkin ketjulinja, joka pienimmällä vaihteella on enää noin 3 millin päässä renkaasta, vaikka pakka on 10-vaihteinen. Tietysti tuo kaksilehtinen eturatas vaikuttaa. Mutta vanteet tuossa Scoopissa on kyllä hyvät. Teipattukin valmiiksi ihan sen oloisesti, että sisurin voisi jättää suoraan pois ilman mitään kikkailuja. Ehkä pitää joskus kokeilla.

----------


## JJasco

> No nythän on comppi 499 eli siitä sitten hintatakuuta jos maksoit enempi etkä meinaa vaihtaa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



XXL ei enää kuulemma hyvitä, jos on omia tarjouksia ja jo tilannut. Pitää tilata uudestaan ja palauttaa jo tilattu.

On tuo nyt ihmetouhua XXL:ltä. Nettiä ja fyysistä paperista tarjouslehteä myöten myydään tuota polkupyörää 200 euroa halvemmalla, mutta netti sanoo ei oota ja kivijalkamyymälät sanoo suurimmaksi osaksi ei oota, toiseksi myymälöistä ei edes vastata puhelimeen kun yritää soittaa varmistaakseen saldon. Sitten pyydetään tekemään uusi tilaus ja palauttamaan jo tilattu kunhan se joskus saapuu. Eikö tuo nyt olis kaikken kätevin, helpoin ja vähiten kuluja aiheuttava toimenpide hyvittää summa? EI tuu kyllä pisteitä tästä XXL:n suuntaan.

----------


## Hilex68

Ostin just viime viikolla tuon Fat Lite mallin 749e.Hintaerohan silloin ei Comppiin ollu kuin sen 50e.

----------


## IJa

> XXL ei enää kuulemma hyvitä, jos on omia tarjouksia ja jo tilannut. Pitää tilata uudestaan ja palauttaa jo tilattu.
> 
> On tuo nyt ihmetouhua XXL:ltä. Nettiä ja fyysistä paperista tarjouslehteä myöten myydään tuota polkupyörää 200 euroa halvemmalla, mutta netti sanoo ei oota ja kivijalkamyymälät sanoo suurimmaksi osaksi ei oota, toiseksi myymälöistä ei edes vastata puhelimeen kun yritää soittaa varmistaakseen saldon. Sitten pyydetään tekemään uusi tilaus ja palauttamaan jo tilattu kunhan se joskus saapuu. Eikö tuo nyt olis kaikken kätevin, helpoin ja vähiten kuluja aiheuttava toimenpide hyvittää summa? EI tuu kyllä pisteitä tästä XXL:n suuntaan.



Juu. Samansuuntaisia kokemuksia xxl:stä. Palautukset ei oikein toimi. Pitävät kuluttajan rahat mahdollisimman pitkään ja jos laitat palautuskuitin postista sähköisenä niille, väittävät että tuohon ei tuo kuluttaja suojan 2 viikon rahojenpalautusaika päde.... No muutaman pontevan sähköpostin jälkeen, rahat tulivat siinä ajassa takaisin.

----------


## stumpe

> Moro! Semmonen kiinnostaisi tietää, että paljonko  on paino eroa 3fatin hiilikuitukeulalla ja 4fatin alumiinikeulalla?  äkkiseltään en löytäny tietoa mistään..
> Miettiny täsä, että alakasko keväällä hieman keventää 4fattiä rengasmuutoksilla ja sillä keulalla.







> Nelonen: Paino: 14,9 kg koossa M
> Kolmonen: Paino puuttuu  ... hmm, olikohan se 14,7..? -> Paino: 14,1 kg http://downshiftaaminen.blogspot.fi/...ite-3-fat.html



Kohtalaisen painavia keuloja.  :Hymy:

----------


## ripaldi

Itsekin tässä tuota 3 Fat Liten tubeless asennusta suunnitellut, kumeina Jumbo Jimit. Foorumia on selattu ja googlea hakattu, mutta ihan tarkkaa kuvausta onnistuneesta toteutuksesta ei ole tainnut tulla vastaan. Onko ainut toimivaksi todettu toteutus tuo telttapatja + halkaistu sisäkumi? 

Onko tämä oikeaoppinen ghetto tubeless toteutus tuolle Liten vanteelle: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/how...l#post11766079

----------


## Wiima63

Ite tein telttapatja ja Gorillateipillä. Työläs kyllä, mutta pitänyt nyt ja matalilla paineilla kans.

----------


## Kamelipakki

Täällä 3prossa: teippiä kierros vanteenreikien peittona, 10mm telttapatja koko vanteen leveydellä, vakuumimuovia yksi kerros n.4cm:n saumalla (Ei silitetty kahtakerrosta yhteen) venttiilin kohdalla vahvikepala muovia ja renkaina Jumbo Jim 4.8 LS. Hyvin toiminut nyt reilu 3,5kk/1500km kaikilla keleillä +5/-32 astetta. Nousi fairyvedellä ja jalkapumpulla ilman ongelmia. Tyytyväinen olen ollut.

----------


## rantamies

Mulla 3 Prossa pelkästään 2 kerrosta teippiä ja ei oo hyvä. Vuotaa jos on alle 0,5 baria, en usko että telttapatja auttaisi tolta osin lainkaan, patja ei kuitenkaan korvaa kehästä puuttuvaa "hyllyä". Halkaistulla sisurilla vois pitääkkin, mutta ilman kompuraa en edes lähtisi kokeilemaan. Vinkkinä, että kannattaa ottaa venttiilin sisus irti, ettei rajoita virtausta rengasta levylle nostaessa.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Mulla 3 litessä halkastu sisuri ja sen alla telttapatja ja mitä täs reilun kk ajellu nii pitäny,ei vuotanut litkua yhtään.
https://www.bikester.fi/schwalbe-nr-...sta-16116.html tuo sisuri käytössä,noin 100gr tippu paino alkp sisuriin verrattuna

----------


## ytte07

Nimimerkki Macci esittely n. vuosi sitten tee se itse-version noihin kolmosen läskeihin. Siinä rakennettiin se hylly kahdella erilaisella ikkunatiivisteellä. Ajoin kyseisellä patentilla 10kk ilman ongelmia. Ja kaverina siis vakuumimuovi. Ja budi. Rwilu viikko sitte otin pois nastojen tieltä. Ei pudonnut budi vanteelta ku otti ilmat pois. En muista onko ohje tässä vai fatbiken rengaskeskustelussa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JJasco

Hain Tammiston kivijalasta tuon M-koon Compin tuolla alennetulla hinnalla kun sinne oli aamulla tullut 2. Siinä kun kasasivat pyörää niin tulu XXL:n verrkokaupan ilmoitus, että tilaamasi tuote on kuljetuksessa. No ens viikolla pääsee palauttelemaan saman pyörän. Tyhmää hommaa, mutta minkäs teet.

----------


## Mäkipete

Itellä hirvisäkistä leikattu suikale vedettynä jalcon kehälle. Vannenauhoja oli kaks päällekkäin ja otin toisen pois. Päällä liteskin jumbojimit. Ajettu 0,25 paineilla ilman minkäänlaisia ongelmia.
En ymmärrä miksi sinne pitäis laittaa mitään patjoja tai tiivisteitä, turhaa painoa. 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Siemenlinko

^ mutta eikös sulla Mäkipete olekkin 4fat? 3 fat lite/prossa huonommat vanteet. 
Mulla 3litessä ghettotubeless ja ilman telttapatjan siivua en olisi saanut renkaita nousemaan vangeille.

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mäkipete

> ^ mutta eikös sulla Mäkipete olekkin 4fat? 3 fat lite/prossa huonommat vanteet. 
> Mulla 3litessä ghettotubeless ja ilman telttapatjan siivua en olisi saanut renkaita nousemaan vangeille.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla



On joo. Tuossa edellisellä sivuilla vain kirjoteltiin ettei kumi pysy huonostikkaan jalcon kehällä.
Ei toki omassakaan kumi noussut ilman kompuraa kehälle, mutta kun sen kerran siihen sai niin siinä on myös pysynyt. 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Mulla on nykyään 3 proossa jalcon 90mm takana. Vaihdellu viime aikoina budia, JJ 4.8 SS ja floateria. Kaikki on jääny toiselta reunalta vanteelle ku oon sisurin poistanu. Jahka ehdin hommaan venttiileitä ni pyöräytän kyl vakuumilla tubelessiin muotoon.

----------


## Mike79

> Nelonen: Paino: 14,9 kg koossa M
> Kolmonen: Paino puuttuu  ... hmm, olikohan se 14,7..? -> Paino: 14,1 kg http://downshiftaaminen.blogspot.fi/...ite-3-fat.html



Eli oisko paino ero noin kilon luokkaa 3fat pro:lla ja 4 fat pro:lla L kokosena..? Eli jo kannattava muutos.. Vähä aikaa sitte oli vielä keulaa xxl verkkokaupasa myynnisä mut eipä ole ennää ollu..

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Eli oisko paino ero noin kilon luokkaa 3fat pro:lla ja 4 fat pro:lla L kokosena..? Eli jo kannattava muutos.. Vähä aikaa sitte oli vielä keulaa xxl verkkokaupasa myynnisä mut eipä ole ennää ollu..



Mut onhan siinä neloses isommat renkaatkin, ettei painoero selity pelkällä keulalla.

----------


## Mike79

Niinpä tietenkin.. onhan nuo varmasti vähän painavemmat renkaat tuosa 4fatisa! Itellä oli ennen tuota 3fatpro mutta ei tullu sitä painoa sillon niin ajateltua.. Keväällä ajattelin vaihtaa eri kumit ja ehkä tubeles juttuja myös ku laitoin nastoja noihin orkkis renkaisiin..

----------


## JPTH

Tämmönen tuli ei miitän ongelmia hyvin pysyy.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## yannara

> Eli oisko paino ero noin kilon luokkaa 3fat pro:lla ja 4 fat pro:lla L kokosena..? Eli jo kannattava muutos.. Vähä aikaa sitte oli vielä keulaa xxl verkkokaupasa myynnisä mut eipä ole ennää ollu..



Mä vertailin noita kahta tässä aikaisemmin, painoa emme mitanneet mutta sanoisin, että 3 pro on parempi työmatkoihin ja pitkiin matkoihin, 4 pro on parempi metsään.

----------


## ytte07

Jos erona suunnilleen renkaat ni johan sait vertailun aikaan.🤗

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mike79

No on niissä erona renkaat, vanteet ja runko nyt ainaski..
Veetiren sivuilta löysin snowshoe 4.5" painon 1460g ja snowshoe xl painon 1530g. Ei tosin ollut sitä mpc compound versiota tuola sivulla mikä on pyörässä alla mutta tuskin kauheasti heittää paino.

----------


## rantamies

> No on niissä erona renkaat, vanteet ja runko nyt ainaski..
> Veetiren sivuilta löysin snowshoe 4.5" painon 1460g ja snowshoe xl painon 1530g. Ei tosin ollut sitä mpc compound versiota tuola sivulla mikä on pyörässä alla mutta tuskin kauheasti heittää paino.



Runko taitaa olla täysin sama, ero vain keulassa.

Edit. 3 PRO:n snowshoet paino mulla 1300g

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ripaldi

Kiitoksia tubeless vinkeistä. Tuo ikkunatiiviste malli taitaa mennä kokeiluun ekana.





> Tämmönen tuli ei miitän ongelmia hyvin pysyy.
> 
> Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mistä tuota muovikalvoa saa hankittua pienissä määrin? Onko se lämmöllä kutistettavaa?

Sent from mTalk

----------


## pee

Bud-Bud -yhdistelmällä ensimmäinen lenkki ajettu. Pidosta vaikea sanoa mitään, kun oli sopivan nuoskaista uutta lunta. Parasta ensimmäisen lenkin perusteella oli renkaan korkeuden tuoma maavaran kasvu. Nyt on polkimet suunilleen samalla korkeudella kuin 29-maasturissa, niin tulee hiukan vähemmän maakosketuksia.

Saattaa olla, että nämä rullaavat paremmin kelvilläkin. Paineet oli tosin käsikopelolla laitettu, joten ihan ei ehkä pysty noihin Snowshoeihin vertaamaan. Ja sisuritkin ovat kevyemmät. Mutta ihan hyvältä muutokselta vaikuttaa.

----------


## JPTH

Se on uudesta autosta istuinsuoja.Varmaan toimii myös kontaktimuovi,kokeilin yhden renkaat kiveniskuteipistä tosi helppo.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Eli kun siirtyy 1 eturatas yhdistelmään niin kumpi ratas parempi ketjulinjan kannalta 64 vai 104?
Tos aikasemmin päivittelin et takavaihtaja pitää ääntä niin syyksi löyty et pienimmän eturattaan piikit on aika kuluneen näköset,kestihän ne 1500km about..

----------


## JPTH

Itse ole kokeillut kumpaakin 64 parempi linja,mutta ei mitään ongelmia ole 104.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Runko taitaa olla täysin sama, ero vain keulassa.
> 
> Edit. 3 PRO:n snowshoet paino mulla 1300g
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mulla painoi 1290g kummatkin snowshoet,  kun otin ne n. 400km ajettuna pois ja laitoin JJ ss tilalle.

----------


## ytte07

Ripaldille...
Itellä kävi niin että en viime talvena saanu nouseen  takavanteelle budia samalla tyylillä kuin sen etusen. Enkä sitten halunnut mitään muutakaan sinne koittaa. Päädyin siis poistamaan ne tiivisteet. Ja se oli syvältä... Renkaissa siis eroja ja tuurilla osansa. Se etunen toimi oikeen hyvin. Ikinä ei tyhjentyny vaikka joskus oli useampi viikko väliä ajossa. Ja mää käytin vakuumikoneen muovia. Valkkasin kaapista sellasta missä oli toinen puoli karhee. Sen laitoin sit rengasta vasten. Pakkausteipillä peitin kevennysreiät.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Siitäpä painoja takarengas Snowshoe xl nasta 4380g.Maxxis minion 4.8 jackalopen kehällä 3910g.Eturengas Snowshoe xl 7nasta 3660g.Maxxis minion 4.8 jackalope 3410g.Maxxis renkailla takapakka sram 1150.Veetin renkailla sram 1130.Kaikki tubeles.Kesällä jumpot 4.8.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tonza85

Mitäs hyötyä/eroa noilla ovaalinmuotosissa eturattaissa on verrattuna pyöreisiin?

----------


## rantamies

> Paljon kiitoksia  Ihan hyvälle tuo linja näyttää omaan silmään. Samalla muuttuis 32T -> 30T niin vähenee suurimman rattaan käyttö ja samalla ketjulinja kiittää. 
> 
> Mallailin tuosta kuituhaarukasta kuvan paintillä mutta jäi uppimatta :/
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tässä muutes mittoja 3 Pro:n keulasta, jos joku niitä vielä kaipaa. Sama haarukka lienee myös kaikissa interceptoreissa.  

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JJasco

Noniin tulipa käytyä kokeileen miltä tuo Comp tuntui ajellessa ja hyvältähän se tuntui. Tietysti kun ei ole vertailupohjaa keveämpiin vastaaviin niin mennään tällä. Renkaista loppui koskemattomassa pakkashangessa samantien pito kun löi ekan kerran tyhjää. Paineista ei tietoa, mutta takarenkaassa ensiasennuspaineet selvästi vähemmän kuin edessä, painui ajaessa puolittain kasaan. Tuntui kuin rengas olisi tyhjentynyt ajaessa, mutta pitänee seurailla. Lisäsin painetta kuitenkin kun aamuksi pitänee lähteä töihin tuolla ja tulipa samalla tutuksi presta-ventiilin sielunelämä. Joutui youtubesta katsomaan tutorialin, että miten sinne saa ilmaa.  :Leveä hymy:  No, kai tuohon pitänee hiilikuituhaarukka katsella ainakin ja ne pitävemmät renkaat.

----------


## ytte07

Olisko kellään 3 liten omistajalla jääny isompaa eturatasta hyllyyn ylimääräseks. Oma meni lyttyyn ja pitäs laittaa toimiva tilalle. Voi laittaa yyveetä jos haluaa luopua. Pirkanmaa olis tietty plussaa...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Wiima63

Telttapatjasta tein muuten hyllyn 3 Pron vanteelle. Eli Gorillan puolikkaat siivut lisäksi sivuille. Tuli potero johon se rengas meni.

----------


## tonza85

Purin tänään ton vapaarattaa irti ekan kerran niin ei ollu mitään kulumaa kynsissä eikä rungossa ja rasvaa oli aika reippaasti laittaneet kun kasanneet.
Pyyhin vanhoja rasvoja pois ja laitoin tilalle http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60010...an-rasva-100ml tollasta vai oliko väärää rasvaa sinne?
Pitäis kestää -30c.
Vaparilla ajettu noin 1500km

----------


## rantamies

> Purin tänään ton vapaarattaa irti ekan kerran niin ei ollu mitään kulumaa kynsissä eikä rungossa ja rasvaa oli aika reippaasti laittaneet kun kasanneet.
> Pyyhin vanhoja rasvoja pois ja laitoin tilalle http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60010...an-rasva-100ml tollasta vai oliko väärää rasvaa sinne?
> Pitäis kestää -30c.
> Vaparilla ajettu noin 1500km



Toi on aivan liian tönkköä. Varsinkin talvella kannattaa käyttää juoksevampaa, esim wetlubea. Kulmavaihderasva vois olla myös ihan ok.

https://youtu.be/frbOkxJu9yk

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lehtijussi

Eilen vaihdoin uuden vapaarattaa 3 liteen, kynsiin ja kehälle muutama tippa semi synteettistä moottoriöljyä. Rasvaa en varmasti laita kun sen takia vanhasta vaparista kynnet meni...
Vaihdoin samalla alkuperäisen 60mm stemmin 50 milliseen, ajosta tuli helpompaa, eikä löysä eturengas vetele enää ohjausta. Mitenkähän 40 mm stemmi pelittäis...

----------


## tonza85

> Toi on aivan liian tönkköä. Varsinkin talvella kannattaa käyttää juoksevampaa, esim wetlubea. Kulmavaihderasva vois olla myös ihan ok.
> 
> https://youtu.be/frbOkxJu9yk
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Pitääpä vaihdella pois noi rasvat sit,vapaarattaan ääni kyl hiljeni aika hyvin noilla  :Leveä hymy: 
Mites noi moottoriöljyt pysyy tuolla sisällä et onks sen verran tiivis?
Kaapist löytyis tollast aseöljyä https://www.birchwoodcasey.com/Clean...c-Gun-Oil.aspx 

Lehtijussi miten jäykkää öljyä käytit?

----------


## lehtijussi

5W-40 pari tippa kynnen"pesään" ja ulkokehälle vaan ohut kalvo, pysyy minkä pysyy...

----------


## Kamelipakki

Onko kenelläkään kolmos sarjan litessä tai pro:ssa kuitukiekkoja?

----------


## hanttapuli

Onkohan 2fat-mallin geometriataulukko vastaava näiden uudempien mallien kanssa,en vaan ollut löytävinäni tuota vanhaa mistään?

----------


## solisti

https://xxl.no/size-guide-white

----------


## Poy

> Onkohan 2fat-mallin geometriataulukko vastaava näiden uudempien mallien kanssa,en vaan ollut löytävinäni tuota vanhaa mistään?



Mulla on koneella webarchive ja sen mukaan geometria on sama lukuunottamatta tuota droppia. Tosin siinä pikku kuvassa oli interceptor, niin en tiedä kumman geometria se sitten oli.

Olen omistanut 2fat pro:n ja nyt interceptor 3fat:n M-koossa, niin samalta tuntuu geometria.

----------


## JJasco

Varmistetaas nyt vielä, että ilmeisesti noi JJ 4.8 LiteSkinit menee myös 4 Fat Compiin suoraan noihin vakiovanteisiin ja mahtuu pyörimään?

----------


## juakko

> Varmistetaas nyt vielä, että ilmeisesti noi JJ 4.8 LiteSkinit menee myös 4 Fat Compiin suoraan noihin vakiovanteisiin ja mahtuu pyörimään?



Juuh, JJ 4.8 Snakeskinit kiinni ja hyvin mahtuu.

----------


## tonza85

Tuli ilmattua jarrut tosta 3 litest ku takajarru kahva meni välil aivan pohjaan.

Laitoin tota citroen ohjaustehosti/jarrunestettä mikä vissiin käy noihin shimanon jarruihin ku on mineraali öljyä ja hinta oli 9e/l

Mukavast tuli ilmaa siel ja tuntu et ois ollu ihan jonkun verran vajaa koko järjestelmä.
Nyt aivan eri tuntuset jarrut mitä koskaa ollu.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mattimat

Interceptorissa 4.8 JJ:t alla, meniskö vielä isompaa ?




Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

^^ Shimanon oma mineraaliöljykin maksaa vain 15€/L

----------


## tonza85

> ^^ Shimanon oma mineraaliöljykin maksaa vain 15€/L



Niinhän tuo näytti maksavan mut ois menny ens viikkoon vast et ois tullu.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

En muuten olisi tiennyt... mutta itse ostin vasta pöntön tuota ja ilmaus setin yleisimmille jarrumerkeille. Ei millään merkillä ole vahingossakaan samat kierteet missään jarruissaan..

----------


## tonza85

> En muuten olisi tiennyt... mutta itse ostin vasta pöntön tuota ja ilmaus setin yleisimmille jarrumerkeille. Ei millään merkillä ole vahingossakaan samat kierteet missään jarruissaan..



Oishan tota litkua saannut vielä halvemalla motonetistä mut ei kehtaa 30km päähä lähteä ajelemaan 3e erolla.
Oma ilmaus setti makso pikkasen yli 2e  :Leveä hymy:  1m 4mm kirkasta letkua 1e ja 2kpl 20ml lääkeruuttaa apteekista vähän yli 1e,nii noilla pärjäs hyvin.
Toi 4mm letku meni aika tiiviisti tohon jarrukahvan ilmausreikään mut pidin toisella kädellä varmuuden vuoksi letkusta kiinni samalla ku työnsin satulan kautta öljyjä sisään.

----------


## rcta

Kaikki muut tämän jo varmaan tiesikin, mutta XXL:n myymä Spare part White Freehub 2Fat Interc/Pro 16 Red ei sovi 2Fat Prohon. Näinköhän niillä vielä olisi niitä teräksisiä vapaarattaita jossain huollossa.

----------


## Esuli

https://www.xxl.fi/white-spare-part-...118538_1_style

----------


## rcta

Aha, no olisihan tuo pitänyt arvata että 3lite=2pro. Kiitos. Näyttää ainakin kuvassa enemmän sopivalta.

----------


## Poy

Miten tästä uudesta whiten vanteesta lähtee tuo vapaaratas pois? Entä nuo päätyholkit?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tonza85

Meinasin vaihtaa ton 24 eturattaan tilalle 22 nii noita näyttää olevan erilaisia niin mikäs tohon sopii,jakohan on 64 pienellä ja isolla on 104?
Pitääkö uutta ketjua lyhentää?

Tarkotus on kyl päivittää 1x10 mut menee vast kesään se homma :/

Pyörä siis 3lite

----------


## Gelände/Straße

> Miten tästä uudesta whiten vanteesta lähtee tuo vapaaratas pois? Entä nuo päätyholkit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Molemmat lähtee vetämällä ulospäin.

----------


## Pekka.S

Kertokaahan kokeneemmat, miten hyvin onnistuu tubeless-asennus näihin Whiten nykyisiin Jalcon vanteisiin?
Olisi emännälle läski hakusassa ja hankintaan menee luultavasti Silverbackin Scoop Fatty tai White 4 Pro. Scoopissa olisi ainakin helposti tubelekseen taipuvat vanteet valmiina.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä onnistuu tosi helposti.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

> Molemmat lähtee vetämällä ulospäin.



Eipä lähtenyt, vaikka kuinka kiskoi.

----------


## Terwis

> Eipä lähtenyt, vaikka kuinka kiskoi.



Nuo on kierteellä kiinni.
Kapeilla kiintoavaimilla lähtee auki

----------


## JK-

Tarkoituksena olisi päivittää 4 Comppiin Slx 11 lehtinen voimansiirto 

Eli esim tuo linkissä oleva:

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...gc=0;orderby=2

Muutama kysymys, kiitollinen olisin vastauksista:

Vapaaratas menee samalla vaihtoon, käsittääkseni tuo ei käy yhteen alkuperäisen kanssa?

Onko tietoa / ajatuksia millainen vapari tuohon kannattaa hankkia kaveriksi?

Toimiiko orkkis eturattaan kanssa?

Meneekö 42 hampainen takaratas liian kevyeksi, olisiko 40 piikkiin parempi 32 eturattaan kanssa?

----------


## Pekka.S

> Kyllä onnistuu tosi helposti.



Onnistuuko yhtä helposti kuin Mulefuteilla, eli teippi pohjalle, venttiili kiinni, rengas paikalleen, litkut sisään ja ilmat perään?
Tuolla aikaisemmin taisi olla puhetta, että jotkut on joutuneet kikkailemaan telttapatjojen kanssa että saavat kumit pysymään paikallaan.

----------


## JPTH

Toisessa renkaassa vakuumi ja toinen kirkas muovisäkki,käy myös kontaktimuovi.ilmat pysyneet 2kk,ei ole tarvinnut lisätä

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

Ainakaan noissa 3-sarjalaisten 80-millisissä Jalcoissa ei ole mitään hyllyä. Itse en lähtenyt tubelesointiin noiden osalta, vaan laitoin kevennyssisurit. Rengasta vanteelta ottaessa se kyllä lähti niin helposti, etten tiedä, miten hyvin tuo toimii oikein matalilla paineilla, vai "hörppääkö" helposti. 4-sarjalaisen 90 mm vanteen profiilista ei minulla ole tietoa.

Tuon 2016-mallisen Scoopin Blizzerkeissä rengas taas istuu sen verran hyvin, ettei Bulldozeria saanut irti ilman jalalla polkemista. Mutta sehän tosiaan onkin "tubeless ready" -vanne.

----------


## Blackborow

> Tarkoituksena olisi päivittää 4 Comppiin Slx 11 lehtinen voimansiirto 
> 
> Eli esim tuo linkissä oleva:
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...gc=0;orderby=2
> 
> Muutama kysymys, kiitollinen olisin vastauksista:
> 
> Vapaaratas menee samalla vaihtoon, käsittääkseni tuo ei käy yhteen alkuperäisen kanssa?
> ...



Ei tuohon tartte vaparia vaihtaa. 8/9/10-spd vapari on sama ja 11-spd Shimanokin menee siihen.

42 ei luulisi menevän liian kevyeksi 32 eturattaalla. Esim. mulla on tuollaisen pakan kanssa 28 eturatas.

----------


## rantamies

Pientä 3Pro päivitystä litkutus edellä.





Nyt on hyllyä, eikä tartte hajoilla navan väliholkin kanssa.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

^minkä takanavan laitoit? Noita 190mm pikalinkkunapoja ei vissii hirveesti ole?

----------


## rantamies

> ^minkä takanavan laitoit? Noita 190mm pikalinkkunapoja ei vissii hirveesti ole?



Takakiekkona on vielä takuuseen saatu 3 Interceptorin orkkis, kun tekis mieli päivittää runkoon, jossa on 12mm läpiakseli. Käsittääkseni Big Riden takanavan pitäis pystyä muuttaan pikalinkulle, tämä olisi tosin varmistaa dt:ltä. 

DT Swiss conversion rear wheel DT MTB Sram XD 135/190mm on QR 5mm HWGXXX00S3115S

----------


## mahead

> Meneekö 42 hampainen takaratas liian kevyeksi, olisiko 40 piikkiin parempi 32 eturattaan kanssa?



Mulla Scoopissa 24t & 11-42t. Mielestäni olennaista on säätää ratastus niin, että ääripäitä tarvitsee vain harvakseltaan. Sillä saa paitsi vähemmän vinossa olevan ketjulinjan, myös pelivaraa harvinaisempiin ääritilanteisiin.

Ittelläni on joitakin kertoja paksummassa lumessa ollut tarvetta keveimmälle vaihteelle. Raskain vaihde on ollut useammin käytössä, mutta riittää sekin kuitenkin 20-25 km/h -nopeuksiin, mikä on lähes aina tarpeeksi. Enemmän kiitollinen olen siitä kepeämmän pään pelivarasta, kun omasta mielestäni nämä laitteet on omimmillaan silloin kun maasto ei salli nopeaa ajoa.

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## JJasco

Kysynpä kun en tiedä ja täällä kun oma pyörä on Comp ja kysymys kuuluisi tuonne vaiheet-osioon, mutta Compissa on siis tuo 1x8 -vaihteisto, mutta *mitä ongelmia* voi siis tulla, jos eturattaan vaihtaa pienemmäksi 28 tai 30 johonkin muuhun settiin kuuluvasta 1x9, 10, 11 tai 12? Eihän se hammasratas tiedä mikä siellä takana akselilla on.

----------


## Blackborow

> ^minkä takanavan laitoit? Noita 190mm pikalinkkunapoja ei vissii hirveesti ole?



Suurin osa 197mm navoista konvertoituu päätykorkkeja vaihtamalla 190mm pikalinkulle. Kuten 142mm ja 135mm kapeakumi puolella.

----------


## Kanuuna

https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-4-fat...121889_1_style

4Fat pro 999€

----------


## morgan

Onko tuossa 19"-koossa keulakulma oikeasti 73°? Suomenkielisillä sivuilla kulma on 73° ja englanninkielisellä 69.5° 

http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/white-4-fat-pro/
http://whitebikes.com/bikes/white-4-fat-pro-2/

Lisäksi onnistuuko keulan päivitys kuituiseen kuinka helposti?

----------


## Gelände/Straße

Sori, pitäis vähän miettiä ennen kuin postailee ihan höpöjä. Päätyholkki on tosiaan kierteellä kiinni akselissa.

----------


## Pancho

> Onko tuossa 19"-koossa keulakulma oikeasti 73°? Suomenkielisillä sivuilla kulma on 73° ja englanninkielisellä 69.5° 
> 
> http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/white-4-fat-pro/
> http://whitebikes.com/bikes/white-4-fat-pro-2/
> 
> Lisäksi onnistuuko keulan päivitys kuituiseen kuinka helposti?



Eiköhän se tuon 69,5 ole kun kaikissa muissa lukee niin. Kirjotushärö.

----------


## JJasco

Alkoipa Comp rullaamaan keveästi kun vaihtoi noi JJ 4.8 LiteSkinit noiden alkuperäisten VeeRubber Mission Command 4":n tilalle. Tuohon runkoon ja etuhaarukkaan menis varmaan 5 tuumaisetkin kumit, sen verran jäi tilaa. Tiiä sitte, mutta sen mitä noita renkaita puntaroin niin olis 900g keventyny per rengas tuon vaihdon osalta.

----------


## yannara

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-4-fat...121889_1_style
> 
> 4Fat pro 999€



Aziaa, tilasiko kukaan?

----------


## Jakues

> Aziaa, tilasiko kukaan?



Oisin tilannu, mut kerkesin reilu kuukausi sitten tilata...

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Micce

Tilasin... meinasin viikko sit,mutta maltoin mieleni, koska kyttäsin käytettyjä. Kannatti.

----------


## stumpe

https://www.xxl.fi/bits-tavarateline...096523_1_style

Kyseinen tarakka menee 4fattiin pienin mutteriprikkavirityksin, 10e maksoin ite tuosta. :Sarkastinen:  Tosin ihan vaateriin ei sitä saa, ei riitä säädöissä varaa..

----------


## morgan

Jos kävisin huomenna hakemassa 4fatin, niin saako pyörän valmiiksi kasattuna mukaan tuohon hintaan? Myös mistä saisin Tampereen alueelta Shimano PD-MX80 Saint polkimet?

----------


## Jopo81

> Jos kävisin huomenna hakemassa 4fatin, niin saako pyörän valmiiksi kasattuna mukaan tuohon hintaan? Myös mistä saisin Tampereen alueelta Shimano PD-MX80 Saint polkimet?



Ainakin 3fat lähti kasattuna matkaan suoraan myymälän rivistä. Säädöt vaan kotona mieleisiksi koeajon jälkeen ja ruuvien yms. kiristykset tietty kannattaa tarkistaa.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jnster

4Fat pro 999€

Hinta kohdallaan, olen katsellut Feltin DD30:stä, joka on aika paljon kalliimpi. Olisko tuosta 4Fat Pro:sta hyväksi Fatiksi Lappiin?

----------


## VAT69

> Jos kävisin huomenna hakemassa 4fatin, niin saako  pyörän valmiiksi kasattuna mukaan tuohon hintaan? Myös mistä saisin  Tampereen alueelta Shimano PD-MX80 Saint polkimet?



Kävin eilen hakemassa ja sain kasattuna mukaan. Kalevassa ei ollut yhtään L-kokoista, Lielahteen jäi vielä yksi.

----------


## yannara

> 4Fat pro 999€
> 
> Hinta kohdallaan, olen katsellut Feltin DD30:stä, joka on aika paljon kalliimpi. Olisko tuosta 4Fat Pro:sta hyväksi Fatiksi Lappiin?



Mulla oli valintana DD30 vs. 3 Pro = 1000€. Päädyin 3 Prohon, koska siinä on 1x11 vaihteisto. Tosiaan toi DD30 maksoi tarjouksessa myös sen tonnin.

----------


## necbose

Ostin oman 4pro fatin täyteen hintaan ja nyt näyttää olevan tarjouksessa mikä ei minua haittaa :-) mutta ihmettelen tuota 3pro fatin hintaa kun on kalliimpi ku nelonen?

----------


## JJasco

> Ostin oman 4pro fatin täyteen hintaan ja nyt näyttää olevan tarjouksessa mikä ei minua haittaa :-) mutta ihmettelen tuota 3pro fatin hintaa kun on kalliimpi ku nelonen?



 3 fatissä on hiilikuituhaarukka. Mikä ei tietty täysin selitä hintaeroa, mutta toinen on kuitenkin tarjouksessa ja toinen ei.

----------


## JK-

> Alkoipa Comp rullaamaan keveästi kun vaihtoi noi JJ 4.8 LiteSkinit noiden alkuperäisten VeeRubber Mission Command 4":n tilalle. Tuohon runkoon ja etuhaarukkaan menis varmaan 5 tuumaisetkin kumit, sen verran jäi tilaa. Tiiä sitte, mutta sen mitä noita renkaita puntaroin niin olis 900g keventyny per rengas tuon vaihdon osalta.



Asensitko sisurin kanssa vai ilman?

Onko miten kokemuksia vielä kellään tuosta 4 Compin vanteesta: miten käyttäytyy tubeleksena?

Tarvitseeko retkipatja tms virityksiä?

Itsellä tuo renkaiden päivitys seuraavana edessä, vakuumimuovilla olisi tarkoitus kokeilla

----------


## JJasco

> Asensitko sisurin kanssa vai ilman?
> 
> Onko miten kokemuksia vielä kellään tuosta 4 Compin vanteesta: miten käyttäytyy tubeleksena?
> 
> Tarvitseeko retkipatja tms virityksiä?
> 
> Itsellä tuo renkaiden päivitys seuraavana edessä, vakuumimuovilla olisi tarkoitus kokeilla



 Tilasin Bike-Discoutista noi kumit niin otin samaan tilaukseen keveämmät sisurit ja niiden kans asentelin. Toistaiseksi en viitisinyt lähteä tuohon tubelekseen kun ei ole mielenkiintoa sählätä ja sotkia sen litkun kans. Mitenlie edes tarpeen loppupeleissä? Eikös Compissa ole samat vanteet kuin esim 3Fat Prossa? 4Fat Prossa on sitten jo leveämmät?

----------


## JK-

> Eikös Compissa ole samat vanteet kuin esim 3Fat Prossa? 4Fat Prossa on sitten jo leveämmät?



Nettisivujen mukaan 3Fat prossa on Jalco SNOY80, 4Compissa White W:80 (eli merkittömät Kiina-kehät?)

Leveys toki sama 80mm

----------


## JJu

Nytpä olen nimimerkin _.Vaeltaja._ innoittamana vaihtanut omaan L-kokoiseen 3 Prohon:

SRAMin GX-1400 kammet (30t hammaskehällä 705g, Samoxin kammet 32t hammaskehällä 839g)
http://www.hibike.com/sram-gx-1400-f...a6b6d5e22039bc

Truvativ BSA 100 GXP keskiö (120g, alkuperäinen BB 161g)
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Tr...nlager-p26280/

AbsoluteBLACK 30t OVAL *BB30* direct mount hammaskehä (52g, korvasi SRAMin spiderin ja 30t hammaskehän, jotka painoivat yhdessä 122g)
http://www.hibike.com/absolute-black...51f46b475d249a

Specialized Boomslang flättipolkimet (433g)
http://www.hibike.com/specialized-bo...1dc0e0a4ca4366

Continental MTB 26 Freeride kevennyssisurit (272+276g, alkuperäiset sisurit 533+544g)
http://www.hibike.com/continental-mt...0a7777bfef229a

Cube Performance PRO 35° 90mm stemmi (149g, alkuperäinen 60 mm White 115g)
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...35-stem-475059

Bilteman (!) ahteriystävällinen 270086-satula (381g  :Irvistys: , tietääkö kukaan yhtä mukavaa mutta kevyempää satulaa?) 
http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...la-2000023163/

Etulokasuoja Blackburn Barrier XL (valmistajan ilmoittama paino 82g, kiinnitin nippusiteillä, vähän jää lyhkäiseksi..)
http://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/bla...e-etulokasuoja

Takalokasuoja SKS Grand M.O.M. (valmistajan ilmoittama paino 182g)
https://www.bikester.fi/sks-grand-mo...ta-225208.html

Keskiön kummallekin puolen asensin ohjeen mukaan spacerin. Ketjun ja renkaan (vakio VEE Rubber Snow Shoe "4.5") väliin jäi tilaa noin 11.8 mm, kun rengas oli ilmassa. Jos tilaatte saman setin, niin muistakaa tilata BB30-versio hammaskehästä, sillä se tulee 6 mm ulommaksi ja on lähempänä optimaalista ketjulinjaa. Ketjulinja muuten nähdäkseni asettui suoraksi viitosvaihteella. 

Spessun polkimet ovat kalliit, mutta vaikuttavat hintansa arvoisilta, koska mahdollistavat polkemisen heti kampien vierestä, koko on sopivan iso 45-kokoisille kengille ja pitoa riittää. Ylipäätään kammet+polkimet tekivät todella gutaa, nyt polkemisfiilis on jotenkin luonnollisempi ja tuntuma lähempänä maantiepyörää kun q-factor pieneni. 30t eturatas oli myös onnistunut muutos jyrkkiä nousuja silmälläpitäen. 

Porasin samalla kertaa myös 3.5 mm vedenpoistoreiän runkoon keskiön alapuolelle. 

Negatiivista: stemmin 90 mm mitta saattaa olla jo liiankin pitkä tällaiselle 188 cm kuskille, ehkä 75 mm versio olisi riittänyt. Ketjulinjamuutoksesta tai todennäköisemmin ovaalista eturattaasta johtuen vaihteiden vaihdot eivät aina onnistu aivan yhtä nätisti kuin aiemmin.

Seuraava muutos lienee 4.8" Jumbo Jimit kun niitä niin kehutaan. Noiden Snowshoe-renkaiden pito on kuitenkin ollut lumella ihan riittävä, joten eipä tässä mitään kiirusta ole.

Kuvia:
https://goo.gl/photos/tW66r4aB3ojd6Rau5

----------


## msoikkel

> 4Fat pro 999€
> 
> Hinta kohdallaan, olen katsellut Feltin DD30:stä, joka on aika paljon kalliimpi. Olisko tuosta 4Fat Pro:sta hyväksi Fatiksi Lappiin?



Mainostivat vielä tuota, voimassa 1.2. asti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannara

> Ostin oman 4pro fatin täyteen hintaan ja nyt näyttää olevan tarjouksessa mikä ei minua haittaa :-) mutta ihmettelen tuota 3pro fatin hintaa kun on kalliimpi ku nelonen?



Milloin ostit? Eiks xxlssä oo joku hintatakuu, että tyyliin jos oot viikon ennen alea ostanut, niin saat ne 300€ takas?

----------


## mahead

Hintalupaus on 30 päivää, mutta koskee vain muualta ostettuja tuotteita, eli White-fillarien hinta ei ostohetken jälkeen enää muutu kun merkkiä ei muualla myydä.

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## JJasco

> Milloin ostit? Eiks xxlssä oo joku hintatakuu, että tyyliin jos oot viikon ennen alea ostanut, niin saat ne 300€ takas?



 Ei saa enää. Vuoden alusta päivittyny noi ehdot ja hintatakuu koskee vain muiden kilpailijoiden vastaavia tuotteita, mutta ei omia tarjouksia. Kokeilin tuota oman Compin kohdalla ja ainut vaihtoehto oli saada halvemmalla tarjoushinnalla sama pyörä oli tilata se uudestaan ja palauttaa jo aiemmin kalliimpi tilattu. Voittajia tuossa ei oo ku Posti.

----------


## mahead

> Ei saa enää. Vuoden alusta päivittyny noi ehdot ja hintatakuu koskee vain muiden kilpailijoiden vastaavia tuotteita, mutta ei omia tarjouksia. Kokeilin tuota oman Compin kohdalla ja ainut vaihtoehto oli saada halvemmalla tarjoushinnalla sama pyörä oli tilata se uudestaan ja palauttaa jo aiemmin kalliimpi tilattu. Voittajia tuossa ei oo ku Posti.



Kappas, kiitos tiedosta. Oli ittelleni uutta, mutta noinhan nuo ehdot niiden sivuilla näkyy olevan. 

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## mahead

> Bilteman (!) ahteriystävällinen 270086-satula (381g , tietääkö kukaan yhtä mukavaa mutta kevyempää satulaa?) 
> http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...la-2000023163/



Heh, tais mainos toimia, kun eilen viestisi nähdessäni ajattelin että tuohan näyttää asialliselta, että tuota voisi kokeilla kun ei hintaa tuon kummemmin ole. Silloin saatavuuspallo oli keltaisena, eli ehkä on, ehkä ei. Nyt se sitten onkin jo loppunut kokonaan.

----------


## necbose

yannara-

ostin tuon lokakuussa hyvä pyörä :-)

----------


## JK-

> Tarkoituksena olisi päivittää 4 Comppiin Slx 11 lehtinen voimansiirto 
> 
> Eli esim tuo linkissä oleva:
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...gc=0;orderby=2
> 
> Muutama kysymys, kiitollinen olisin vastauksista:
> Vapaaratas menee samalla vaihtoon, käsittääkseni tuo ei käy yhteen alkuperäisen kanssa?
> Onko tietoa / ajatuksia millainen vapari tuohon kannattaa hankkia kaveriksi?
> ...



Noin. Paketti tuli ja nyt on jo testilenkkikin takana  :Hymy: 

Pyörä muuttui kertaluokkaa paremmaksi, suosittelen myös muille 4 comppia päivitteleville

42 hampainen taakse ei ole itselleni liian iso, ehkä naksua pienemmän eturattaan vaihdan vielä

Pakka kävi suoraan alkuperäiselle vapaarattaalle ja ketju istui hyvin orkkis eturattaalle kuten neuvottiinkin

Kannattaa asentaa ketjut missing linkin kanssa, helpottaa oikean ketjupituuden hakemista

ehkä tuon tosin jostain olisi löytänyt valmiinakin

Liian pitkällä ketjulla ei mene 42 hampaiselle kunnolla päälle & jää kantamaan ylempään vaihtajan rattaaseen

kasettiavaimen ja  ketjupiiskan tarvitsee perustyökalujen lisäksi

Pari tuntia menee asennuskahvin ja nerffisodan kanssa  :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:

----------


## yannara

Ehkä vähän ihmettelen nyt, että kuka ostaa 1300:lla Pro:ta, kun kaikki tätä seuraavat tietää, että noita aleja tulee vähät väliä...

----------


## necbose

Kyllä mäkin nämä kaikki sivut luin läpi mikä johtikin whiten ostopäätökseen itsellä oli pakko ostaa heti :-)

----------


## morgan

> Mulla on kanssa tuo runkolaukku, josta porsi vetoketju jo viime kevään. Suutarilla vaihdatin kummatkin kunnollisiin muutamalla kympillä..on kestänyt ja kestää. 
> 
> 
> Tuo compin keula¨--> on eroa kun vaihtaa kuituiseen tuosta teräksisestä. Tuon kuidun elämisen huomaa kyllä vähänkin kovemmilla paineilla ja painoa lähti pyörästä noin 1,5kg. Tuo on onen keula elää tosiaan ajossa enemmän, kun esim. tuo pro 3:n mallin orkkis hiilikuituinen...voi olla hyväkin homma?  kesällä 4.0" renkailla huomaa varmasti paremmin eron. Nyt tuossa alla 4.8 JJ:t.



Onkohan 4 Fat Prossa sama runko kuin tuossa Litessä? Tuli haettua tuo 4Pro alukeulalla, mutta haluaisin keventää massaa uusilla renkailla ja hiilarikeulalla. Mietityttää, että sopiiko tuo On-One heittämällä sisään. On-One keula on suoralla putkella ja kiinakeulat tapered. Haluaisin varmistaa sopivuuden ennen tilausta, sillä en omista kerrostalossa rälläkkää tms.

----------


## Jakues

Olen tiennyt alennuksista ja senkin ettei sopivaa kokoa välttis enää ole jäljellä jos ei ekana ehi tilaamaan. Vaikka maksoin 300€ "liikaa", niin ei kaduta, kun hienon kamppeen sain alle😁

hero 8

----------


## pee

> Onkohan 4 Fat Prossa sama runko kuin tuossa Litessä? Tuli haettua tuo 4Pro alukeulalla, mutta haluaisin keventää massaa uusilla renkailla ja hiilarikeulalla. Mietityttää, että sopiiko tuo On-One heittämällä sisään. On-One keula on suoralla putkella ja kiinakeulat tapered. Haluaisin varmistaa sopivuuden ennen tilausta, sillä en omista kerrostalossa rälläkkää tms.



4 Fat Prossa on 15x150 mm läpiakseli ja On-Onessa QR. Mikä lie sen leveyskään.

Ai niin, semmoinen vielä, että jos mä olisin sä, niin mä pistäisin noihin nastareiällisiin vakiorenkaisiin nastat ennen kuin ajaisin reikiä tukkoon hiekasta yms. . Olisipahan sitten jääkeleille nastarenkaat. Nastojahan sai ainakin Mcarbonilta.

Ai niin numero 2: kevennä pyörääsi vaihtamalla kampisetti. Mä voin ostaa sen vanhan. Halvalla  :Hymy:

----------


## stumpe

> Ehkä vähän ihmettelen nyt, että kuka ostaa 1300:lla Pro:ta, kun kaikki tätä seuraavat tietää, että noita aleja tulee vähät väliä...



Ei kaikille se 300e säästö ole mikään mullistava raha. Jos pyörä halutaan heti se ostetaan heti.

----------


## Pancho

> Ehkä vähän ihmettelen nyt, että kuka ostaa 1300:lla Pro:ta, kun kaikki tätä seuraavat tietää, että noita aleja tulee vähät väliä...



Eipä tota prota ole paljoa alennuksessa näkynyt. Varsinkaan niin että kaikille halukkaille riittäis. Ja käytölle ja omistamiselle ei taaskaan lasketa mitään arvoa? Mulle naapuri naureskeli että osti samat sukset kun minä ja sai 80 euroo halvemmalla. Sanoin että mun suksilla onkin hiihdetty jo vuosi. Kun pyörälle on tarve ja halu saada se alle niin sitten se ostetaan. Eri asia jos rahaa ei yksinkertaisesti ole.

----------


## morgan

> 4 Fat Prossa on 15x150mm läpiakseli ja On-Onessa QR. Mikä lie sen leveyskään.
> 
> Ai niin, semmoinen vielä, että jos mä olisin sä, niin mä pistäisin noihin nastareiällisiin vakiorenkaisiin nastat ennen kuin ajaisin reikiä tukkoon hiekasta yms. . Olisipahan sitten jääkeleille nastarenkaat. Nastojahan sai ainakin Mcarbonilta.
> 
> Ai niin numero 2: kevennä pyörääsi vaihtamalla kampisetti. Mä voin ostaa sen vanhan. Halvalla



Hyvä idea tuo nastoitus, sillä en olisi itse tajunnut  :Leveä hymy:  On kyllä liukkaat kelitkin, niin ei haittaisi menoa.

Kampiin en kyllä ole koskemassa ihan ensimmäiseksi! Keulan vaihdolla saisi kuitenkin pari sataa grammaa pois ja meno vähän pehmentyisi. Samalla erottuisi vähän massasta  :Cool: 

Tuossa vielä tuo keula, jos joku osaisi auttaa tyhmää keulan valinnassa http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFAT...bon-fatty-fork

----------


## Jakues

ilmeisesti tarvit jotain tämän tapaista että vanne(lue keskiö) käy:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ma...-Naben-p23962/

hero 8

----------


## pee

Onkos tuo On-One 135 milliä leveä? Ei taida noihin 4 Fat Pron napohin saada mitään kavennussarjoja 150 mm -> 135 mm.

----------


## morgan

Okei, pitää varmaan siis unohtaa tuo On-One ja etsiä joku muu.

----------


## JJasco

> Tuossa vielä tuo keula, jos joku osaisi auttaa tyhmää keulan valinnassa http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFAT...bon-fatty-fork



Tässä .Vaeltaja. on ainakin saman keulan laittanut Compiin, runko lienee sama kuin 4Lite ja 4Pro? Eikä ainakaan ole maininnut mitään laakereiden vaihdosta.





> Sitten pienen budjetin läskin kysellyt kuvat: Comp 4 on onen hiilarikeulalla ja 90% päivitetttynä muutenkin. Sen verran ennen jääkelejä kokeilin että 4.8JJ menee tuohonkin keulaan. Tuo kuvan puolen kilon stemmi lähtee kokeilujen jälkeen pois.



Sen sijaan, Eeteeku vaihtoi Comppiinsa kiinakeulan ja siihen tarvi myös alakoolin. Alakoolin malli mainittu ilmeisesti viestissä ja keulan ostopaikka.





> tuollainen: tarvitsee erilaisen alakoolin, alkup. Keula on suoralla putkella. ( FSA H6083) Lisäksi jouduin vähän modifioimaan etunavan akselia joka on 10mm ja keula on 9mm tiukka sovitus. ( rälläkällä jenkaa sileäksi)
> viimesitely keulassa ei ihan huippua mutta kelpaa arkiajoon. Tulli ja alvi sitten tulee hintaan lisää.
> 
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2MZ7rYf2



Itse pohdin vielä kummanko keulan laitan omaan Comppiin. Tuosta ylläolevasta Aliexpressin linkistä löytyy sullekin oikeanlainen läpiakselikeula.

----------


## Laerppi

> Hyvä idea tuo nastoitus, sillä en olisi itse tajunnut  On kyllä liukkaat kelitkin, niin ei haittaisi menoa.
> 
> Kampiin en kyllä ole koskemassa ihan ensimmäiseksi! Keulan vaihdolla saisi kuitenkin pari sataa grammaa pois ja meno vähän pehmentyisi. Samalla erottuisi vähän massasta 
> 
> Tuossa vielä tuo keula, jos joku osaisi auttaa tyhmää keulan valinnassa http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFAT...bon-fatty-fork



Ei käy, pitää olla tapered 150mm läpiakselikeula tai sitten Whitessä 135mm etunapa holkeilla -->150mm. En muutenkaan näe kovin järkevänä tuota keulan päivitystä.

----------


## pee

Compissa on 135 mm:n napa: KT-SL4F KT-SL8R F/32Hx135 . Prossa 150 mm: Chosen A4786B-M15-150

----------


## morgan

> Ei käy, pitää olla tapered 150mm läpiakselikeula tai sitten Whitessä 135mm etunapa holkeilla -->§50mm. En muutenkaan näe kovin järkevänä tuota keulan päivitystä.



Tämäkö sitten passaa?  :Hymy:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/150mm-26er-F...zBuDmSVJRj3fMQ

----------


## Laerppi

> Tämäkö sitten passaa?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/150mm-26er-F...zBuDmSVJRj3fMQ



Tuon pitäisi käydä. Joku varmaan osaa sanoa käykö Whiten ohjainlaakeri suoraan.  Sitten tarvitset vielä hiilarikeulaan sopivan kompressiokävyn.   :Vink:

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Tämäkö sitten passaa?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/150mm-26er-F...zBuDmSVJRj3fMQ



Turhan pitkä. Tuon keulan ac mitta käsittääkseni 483.
White 4fat pro keulan mitaksi ilmoitetaan 468 whiten sivuilla

----------


## morgan

Eli tuota putkea joutuisi sitten lyhentämään? Taitaa siirtyä hankinta ensi talveksi, sillä ei ole oikein työkaluja tuohon  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## pee

Eikäkö "haarukkaosan" pituus on liian suuri. Siis akselista alakooliin etäisyys on tuossa 15 mm pitempi, jolloin pyörän keulan korkeus kasvaa ja geometriaahan tuo muuttaa. En tiedä liekö sitten merkitystä. Mites muut mitat(offset vai rake mikälie)?

Ohjainputkea varmaankin joutuisi lyhentämään.

----------


## Barracuda

> Itse pohdin vielä kummanko keulan laitan omaan Comppiin. Tuosta ylläolevasta Aliexpressin linkistä löytyy sullekin oikeanlainen läpiakselikeula.



Tuolta löytyy on-one hiukan edukkaammin: http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFA...bon-fatty-fork

----------


## JJasco

> Tuolta löytyy on-one hiukan edukkaammin: http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFA...bon-fatty-fork



 Katos vaan. Kiitti vinkistä. Vielä ei kuitenkaan selvinnyt, tarvinneeko tuonkin kanssa vaihdella alakooleja tai muuta?

----------


## stumpe

> Katos vaan. Kiitti vinkistä. Vielä ei kuitenkaan selvinnyt, tarvinneeko tuonkin kanssa vaihdella alakooleja tai muuta?



Otat vanhasta keulasta irti alakoolin ja lyöt tuohon uuteen keulaan. Täts it.

----------


## Eeteeku

Tuohon käy alkup. Kooli. Sitten jos laittaa tapered-putkella olevan keulan joutuu alakoolin vaihtamaan. Ks kuva. Tapered vas straight oikealla

----------


## Eeteeku

Whiten runko siis on tapered, siihen on vaan jostain syystä (€€?) laitettu suoraputkinen keula alakooli-virityksellä..

----------


## yannara

> Eipä tota prota ole paljoa alennuksessa näkynyt. Varsinkaan niin että kaikille halukkaille riittäis. Ja käytölle ja omistamiselle ei taaskaan lasketa mitään arvoa? Mulle naapuri naureskeli että osti samat sukset kun minä ja sai 80 euroo halvemmalla. Sanoin että mun suksilla onkin hiihdetty jo vuosi. Kun pyörälle on tarve ja halu saada se alle niin sitten se ostetaan. Eri asia jos rahaa ei yksinkertaisesti ole.



Juju on siinä, että jos on tehnyt kunnon markkinatutkimuksen, niin siinä 1000 kiepeillä on ihan mukavaa kilpailua, kun vähä reilulla tontulla saa Silverblackia, White Pro:ta tai Felttiä, niin on siinä ostajalla varaa valita. Itse olen pirun ahne rahan suhteen kyllä, ja jos olen kuullut että noita on alella myyty, niin ovh en enää ikinä tarjoa  :Hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Lite nelosen natinoita eliminoidakseni hain mätänetistä tässä rimpsussa aiemmin mainitun deoren keskiölaakerisetin ja vaihdoin sen alkuperäisen tilalle. Siinähän on se väliputki lyhyempi joten aloin spekuloimaan, onko siitä mahdollisesti jotain harmia tiedossa? Noin teoriassahan esim kakka&kura pääsee helpommin laakereihin. Toivoin, että olisin voinut siirtää sen orkkisputken uusiin laakereihin, mutta aika tiukassa tuntuu olevan joten lähteeköhän ehjänä jos oikein repii..?

----------


## Pyjari

> Lite nelosen natinoita eliminoidakseni hain mätänetistä tässä rimpsussa aiemmin mainitun deoren keskiölaakerisetin ja vaihdoin sen alkuperäisen tilalle. Siinähän on se väliputki lyhyempi joten aloin spekuloimaan, onko siitä mahdollisesti jotain harmia tiedossa? Noin teoriassahan esim kakka&kura pääsee helpommin laakereihin. Toivoin, että olisin voinut siirtää sen orkkisputken uusiin laakereihin, mutta aika tiukassa tuntuu olevan joten lähteeköhän ehjänä jos oikein repii..?



 Orkkis putkea voi kyllä käyttää, eikä kyllä pitäisi olla tiukasti kiinnikkään. Siitä lyhyestä putkesta ei mitään hyötyä siellä oo, kolisee vaan jos sattuu irtoamaan laakerista! Just vaihdoin työmatka Liteen ko. paketin.

----------


## Munarello

^ Selvä juttu, tängjuu-mies kiittää.

Edit: Irtosihan se kun kunnolla veti, mutta aika tiukassa oli.

----------


## Laerppi

Sopiiko 17" lite 167cm kuskille? Aika alarajalla mennään...

----------


## Arbena

Olohuoneajelua... 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mattim

> Olohuoneajelua... 
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ulkona olis fätpaikkikelit...

----------


## FatWhite

XXL myy nyt 4 Lite versiota hintaan 699€. Viikko sitten sain oman, hinta silloin 799...

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> XXL myy nyt 4 Lite versiota hintaan 699€. Viikko sitten sain oman, hinta silloin 799...



Se hitatakuu hommako ei enää pelaa?

----------


## FatWhite

Hintalupaus ei koske XXl:n omia kampanjoita. Eli pitäisi löytää samanlainen White läskipyörä jostain muusta suomalaisesta verkkokaupasta.
Erikoista tuo XXL:n hinnoittelu, Fat4 Comp on nyt samaan hintaan kuin tuo Lite..

----------


## Arbena

> Ulkona olis fätpaikkikelit...



Pääkallokelit lähinnä...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TJanger

Kannattaa tarkistaa pyörä läpikotaisin xxlän huollon jäljiltä. Omassa pyörässä oli jäänyt taka-akseli hieman löysälle huollon jäljiltä. 

Onneksi huomasin tuon renkaita vaihtaessa. Ei varmaan montaa kilometriä olisi kestänyt ajoa ilman isompaa laakeri remonttia. 

Ja ainut vika mistä sanoin huoltoon viedessä, eli takakehän rihtaus tarve oli jäänyt tekemättä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mattim

> Se hitatakuu hommako ei enää pelaa?



Palauta se 799 maksanut (jos se on siinä kunnossa että sen voi palauttaa)  ja osta uus halvemmalla. Jos jaksat satasen takia voimistella...

----------


## morgan

Nastat asennettu vakiokumeihin (480kpl upposi). Paljonko olette pitäneet paineita sisureiden kanssa? Tarvisin uuden pumpun, onko tuo XXL:n SKS hintansa väärti?

----------


## JJasco

Osaako joku sanoa mistä johtuu kun esim. alamäessä pitää takarenkaan jarrulla lukossa. Sitten kun jarrun vapauttaa ja palat irroittaa levystä pidon niin tuntuu sellainen välyksenomainen liikahdus kun rengas alkaa pyöriä. Tarpeeksi sekavasti selitetty? Jokatapauksessa tuntuu kuin olisi välystä kun rengas alkaa taas pyöriä ja muutoin ei välyksiä tai muutakaan tunnu. Ominaisuus? Pyörä siis 4Fat Comp ja jarrut Tektron mekaaniset.

----------


## JK-

Luulen että selitys liittyy renkaan muodon palautumiseen ja jarruista tulevaan nytkähdykseen. 

Itse päivitin 4comppiin hydrauliset sramin guide rs:t jarruiksi & centerlinet levyiksi. 

Nyt jarrut toimii selkeästi pehmeämmin ja paremmin, myös lukkoon ja pois tilanteissa: mekaaniset enemmänkin narahti kiinni ja pamahti auki jolloin tuommoinen väljän tunne kävi itselläkin mielessä. 

Myös levyjen vaihdosta huomasin olevan hyötyä.. alkuun ajoin alkuperäisellä 160mm levyllä takana 180mm adapterin puuttuessa:
Takajarru "natisi" ja oli tunnottomampi kuin edessä

Adapterin saapumisen & 180 centerlinen asennuksen myötä toiminta muuttui sulavammaksi

Kannattaa toki tarkistaa takapyörän & kampien laakeroinnin sekä takajarrusatulan pulttien tiukkuus aina muutenkin silloin tällöin

----------


## Jakke81

> Osaako joku sanoa mistä johtuu kun esim. alamäessä pitää takarenkaan jarrulla lukossa. Sitten kun jarrun vapauttaa ja palat irroittaa levystä pidon niin tuntuu sellainen välyksenomainen liikahdus kun rengas alkaa pyöriä. Tarpeeksi sekavasti selitetty? Jokatapauksessa tuntuu kuin olisi välystä kun rengas alkaa taas pyöriä ja muutoin ei välyksiä tai muutakaan tunnu. Ominaisuus? Pyörä siis 4Fat Comp ja jarrut Tektron mekaaniset.



Villi veikkaus pikalinkku löysällä. Lukko jarruttaessa linkku akseli pyrkii pois paikoiltaan, jarrut löysätessä akseli laskeutuu paikkaansa.

----------


## macci

aiemmat kuvalinkit ei näköjään enää toimii. postaan uusiksi 3FAT Liten tubeless metodin kuvatukset jos joku haluaa askarrella.

tiivisteet, mustaa yksi kierros "hyllyn" viereen ja sitten valkoista täysleveänä kierros molemmille reunoille. näiden päälle säkitysmuovista tehty nauha (voi käyttää vakuumimuovia, hirvisäkkiä tms). vannetta vasten vannenauhana oli kierros punaista jeesusteippiä jonka päällä kerros ohutta pakkausteippiä.






lopputulos


rengas piti nostaa suht rauhallisesti vanteelle jotta asettui tasaisesti eikä esim räjähtänyt irti. aivan nollapaineita näillä vanteilla ei voi käyttää mutta joku 0,3-0,4bar vielä onnistuu ongelmitta (ainakin tuolla kuvan 4.8" JJ Liteskinillä).

----------


## morgan

Toimiiko samat kikat myös Fat 4 Prolle? Joka tapauksessa kiitti kuvista!  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

4 on eri vanne. Pitäis toimia tubelessina ilman virityksiä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## morgan

Jees, sehän passaa  :Leveä hymy:  Kuinka leveätä vanneteippiä kannattaa tilata noille 90mm vanteille? Aika vähän on ollut kokemuksia Fat 4 Prosta, eli ajeleeko kaikki tyytyväisenä sisureiden kanssa?

----------


## tkallio

4 Fat Pro takahaarukan rengastilan vähyydestä jotkut ovat kommentoineet ja myös omassa oli vikana että alkuperäisellä 4.8" SnowShoe XL:llä takahaarukan väliin jäi 1-2mm. Lopulta sain kokonaan uuden pyörän tilalle, jossa tilaa n. 1cm molemmilla puolilla, joten huomattava ero. Kuulemma joissakin alkupään yksilöissä tämä vika.

----------


## JK-

4compissa on eri vanne kuin litessä & pro:ssa.. Tarvitseeko se nuo nauhat, onko kokemuksia?

----------


## stumpe

> 4 Fat Pro takahaarukan rengastilan vähyydestä jotkut ovat kommentoineet ja myös omassa oli vikana että alkuperäisellä 4.8" SnowShoe XL:llä takahaarukan väliin jäi 1-2mm. Lopulta sain kokonaan uuden pyörän tilalle, jossa tilaa n. 1cm molemmilla puolilla, joten huomattava ero. Kuulemma joissakin alkupään yksilöissä tämä vika.



No mä kans aattelin että näinkö harhoja kun tiirailin noita viime syksynä ja 1-2mm rako. Kun taas jokunen viikko sitten tiirailin uudestaan niin väliä oli riittävästi. 4fateista siis kyse.

----------


## JJasco

> Villi veikkaus pikalinkku löysällä. Lukko jarruttaessa linkku akseli pyrkii pois paikoiltaan, jarrut löysätessä akseli laskeutuu paikkaansa.



Linkku on kyll tiukasti kiinni. Kai s johtuu tuosta renkaan muodon palautumisesta. Jos makaan penkin päällä ja pidän jarrulla takapäätä kiinni ja liikutelen edestakaisin niin ei tuolla välyksiä tunnu. Kumi antaa vain periksi sen minkä antaa 0,5 bar paineilla.

----------


## JJasco

> tuollainen: tarvitsee erilaisen alakoolin, alkup. Keula on suoralla putkella. ( FSA H6083) Lisäksi jouduin vähän modifioimaan etunavan akselia joka on 10mm ja keula on 9mm tiukka sovitus. ( rälläkällä jenkaa sileäksi)
> viimesitely keulassa ei ihan huippua mutta kelpaa arkiajoon. Tulli ja alvi sitten tulee hintaan lisää.
> 
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2MZ7rYf2



 Paljonko oli tulli ja alvi? Mitkä on edut tapered vs straight?

----------


## Eeteeku

Tulli+alvi jotain 30-40€. Tapered on jäykempi ja toivottavasti myöes kestävempi verrattuna suoraan putkeen. Varsinkin tässä tapauksessa kun runko on tapered. Eli emäputki on 1,5" alaosastaan ja sovitepalan avulla laitetaan 1 1/8" kaulaputki.
Ainakin vielä on kuitukeula kestänyt normi ajelua ja pannuttamista.

----------


## Mika Lukumies

Onkohan XXL:n tulossa keväällä 4 Fat Pro mallista muita värejä kuin oranssi?

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Onkohan XXL:n tulossa keväällä 4 Fat Pro mallista muita värejä kuin oranssi?



En usko. 
Ei ole ainakaan aiemmin ollut värivaihtoehtoja

----------


## Arbena

Pienet testit tänään tein. Satulatolppa vaihtui heti pitempään, tanko ylös...
Kyllä sillä varmaan läskeilyn makuun pääsee...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## quicksilver

> Otat vanhasta keulasta irti alakoolin ja lyöt tuohon uuteen keulaan. Täts it.



Alakoolin irrotus tuosta ilman työkaluja saattaa olla haastavaa.
Lisäksi tuo on-onen keula on tehty erityyppisille (rds) navoille kuin  Compissa on (fds), jarrulevy on tuohon keulaan 4-5 mm liikaa ulkona. 
Tarkoittanee jarruadaptereiden tuunaamista tai uuden navan hankintaa.

----------


## maalinni

Jos alakooli on tiukassa, niin lähtee yleensä aika helposti irti kun vähän kuumentaa.

----------


## JJasco

Tilasin tuon On-Onen keulan kun tässäkin ketjussa kuvien perusteella on sellainen Comppiin laitettu .Vaeltaja.:n toimesta, edellisellä sivulla löytyy kuvia. Siinä tosin on jarrutkin vaihdettu hydraulisiin, joten oletettavasti myös adapterit on vaihtuneet, mutta napa on käsittääkseni pysynyt samana? Halvemmaksi tuo On-Onen keula tuli tässä vaiheessa kuin tuo aiemmin mainittu kiinakeula, mutta lisäkustannuksista muutosten suhteen en sitten vielä tiedä. Se selviää kun keula saapuu ja pääsee sovittelemaan. Eiköhän tuosta keulasta eroon pääse, jos keulan vaihto osoittautuu mahdottomaksi tehtäväksi.

----------


## Mika Lukumies

Tuo oranssi väri olikin livenä paljon hienompi mitä kuvissa ja kyllä, White 4 pro kainalossa käveltiin ulos hymy korvilla ja vielä hyvällä alennuksella. Loistava asiakaspalvelu Turun Skanssissa. Whiten läski vaikuttaa erittäin hyvältä, toisena vaihtoehtona olis ollu Fat Rambler, aavistuksen halvempi, mutta todennäköisesti olis ollu pettymys.

----------


## pee

Ystävänpäivämyynti on päällä. -25% ja tällä kertaa näemmä fatbikeistäkin.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tuo oranssi väri olikin livenä paljon hienompi mitä kuvissa ja kyllä, White 4 pro kainalossa käveltiin ulos hymy korvilla ja vielä hyvällä alennuksella. Loistava asiakaspalvelu Turun Skanssissa. Whiten läski vaikuttaa erittäin hyvältä, toisena vaihtoehtona olis ollu Fat Rambler, aavistuksen halvempi, mutta todennäköisesti olis ollu pettymys.



Oliko alennus luokkaa -25%?

E: ei muuten ole 4 pro:ta listoilla.

----------


## pee

Oli 4 prota vielä 1,5 tuntia sitten. Oisko netistä loppunut ja siksi ei näy enää. Tiedä sitten pitääkö nuo myymäläsaldot paikkansa: https://www.xxl.fi/white-4-fat-pro-l...121889_1_style .

----------


## JJasco

> Oli 4 prota vielä 1,5 tuntia sitten. Oisko netistä loppunut ja siksi ei näy enää. Tiedä sitten pitääkö nuo myymäläsaldot paikkansa: https://www.xxl.fi/white-4-fat-pro-l...121889_1_style .



 Kannattaa soittaa myymälään ja varmistaa onko.

----------


## Mika Lukumies

Ei ollut alennusta ihan niin paljon ja tämäkin oli viimeinen Turun Skanssissa.

----------


## V-P.V

Huomaisiko joku mun kysymyksen tässä langassa?

"Nopea kysymys koskien XXL:n tavaratelineitä!

Käykö tämä https://www.xxl.fi/bits-tavarateline...096523_1_style Whiten läskipyöriin. ?

Nyt kun toi ale menossa niin voisi ostaa.

Valikossa on kaksi eri mallia, One size ja Std. Mitä noissa on eroa? One size mallia vain varastossa!"

----------


## lapiska_83

> ^Viitisen tuhatta kilometriä Interceptor 2:lla eikä mitään moitittavaa. Keskiölaakerin vaihdoin viime vuonna Haanjan mutapainin jälkeen. Vapaarattaan tarkistin alkusyksystä ja näytti olevan OK; tuohan onkin vanha kunnon(!) kymppiversio.
> 
> Whiten politiikka näyttää kuuluvan vuosi vuodelta halvennettavat osat, mutta samalla myyntihintakin on pudonnut, joten eiköhän nuo hintansa väärtejä liene. Pari muutakin läskiä omistaneena ja vastaavia kilometrimääriä ajaneena voin suositella. Ei tuo nykyinen 9.8 Trekkini, hinnastaan huolimatta, ole kolmin verroin parempi .



Olen ostamassa pyörää ja trekki olis ykkösvaihtoehto, whitekin kiinostain, mutta jotenki ei ole luottoa "oudompaan" merkkiin. Olen miettinytkin että kannatteeko satsata tupla hinta trekkiin. Olen kattonut stache 5, 7, farley 5,7, 4pro ja nyt tarjouksessa interceptori

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Mahtuuko Dillinger5 pyöriin pro 3 takana? Hyvä tietty kysyä asiaa kun renkaat jo tilattu! 😂

----------


## retale

Onko Whiten junnuläskistä (24") kertynyt kokemuksia?

----------


## petentic

Ei vielä... Eilen vasta tilasin yhden  Laitan sitten kokemuksia jakoon kunhan pyörä saapuu ja käyttäjä on sillä lenkin ajanut.

----------


## doomies

Tilasin minkin eilen Whiten pyylevän mankelin illalla heti kun tuon halvennusmyynnin havaitsin. Olin jo tosi lähellä tilata moisen viikonloppuna täydellä hinnalla, onneksi ei tullut vielä höyrytessä tilattua kun olisi ohuesti harmittanut nyt alennuksen alettua..
Tuleepahan nyt pyöräkokoelmasta tuokin vaje katettua.

----------


## stumpe

> Huomaisiko joku mun kysymyksen tässä langassa?
> 
> "Nopea kysymys koskien XXL:n tavaratelineitä!
> 
> Käykö tämä https://www.xxl.fi/bits-tavarateline...096523_1_style Whiten läskipyöriin. ?
> 
> Nyt kun toi ale menossa niin voisi ostaa.
> 
> Valikossa on kaksi eri mallia, One size ja Std. Mitä noissa on eroa? One size mallia vain varastossa!"



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...23#post2631923

Yhtä kokoa näkyi vain Myllyn xxällässä.

----------


## Pekka.S

Lähti White 4 Lite tilaukseen. Kertokaahan millaiset reiät noissa lumikengissä on valmiina? Saako niihin naputeltua suoraan Schwablen nastat kiinni? Siis näitä: http://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/28014...albenastasetti

----------


## VAT69

> Lähti White 4 Lite tilaukseen. Kertokaahan millaiset reiät noissa lumikengissä on valmiina? Saako niihin naputeltua suoraan Schwablen nastat kiinni? Siis näitä: http://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/28014...albenastasetti



Kyllä saa, itse ostin tuon setin työkalun takia ja lisäksi 600 kpl lisänastaa, noitahan menee 240 kpl per rengas: http://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/21225...snasta-500-kpl

----------


## solisti

> Lähti White 4 Lite tilaukseen. Kertokaahan millaiset reiät noissa lumikengissä on valmiina? Saako niihin naputeltua suoraan Schwablen nastat kiinni? Siis näitä: http://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/28014...albenastasetti



Ei minkäänlaisia litessä. Pron Snowshoe XL:ssä ois suoraan noille kolot.

----------


## VAT69

> Ei minkäänlaisia litessä. Pron Snowshoe XL:ssä ois suoraan noille kolot.



Aivan joo Pro-mallin renkaita tarkoitin tuossa aiemmin...

----------


## Pekka.S

> Ei minkäänlaisia litessä. Pron Snowshoe XL:ssä ois suoraan noille kolot.



Minkä kokoiset nappulat noissa on? Saako laitettua schwablen nastan poraamalla itse reiän?

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hemppo87

> Huomaisiko joku mun kysymyksen tässä langassa?
> 
> 
> "Nopea kysymys koskien XXL:n tavaratelineitä!
> 
> Käykö tämä https://www.xxl.fi/bits-tavarateline...096523_1_style Whiten läskipyöriin. ?
> 
> Nyt kun toi ale menossa niin voisi ostaa.
> 
> Valikossa on kaksi eri mallia, One size ja Std. Mitä noissa on eroa? One size mallia vain varastossa!"



Taitaa olla vain yhtä kokoa ja se passaa alurunkoisiin whiten fätteihin.

----------


## Mocoma

White Comp tuli laitettua pari kuukautta sitten ja Comp on osoittautunut oivaksi ensiläskipyöräksi. Penkkiin oli totuttautuminen... 4" rengas on ollut riittävän kantava kelkkaurilla, mutta tanko menee vaihtoon. Korkeampi tanko olisi hakusessa ja haluaisin teiltä kokemuksia korkemmista tangoista (mummopyörään pain). Vakio korkopalat jo siirsin O-kannattimen alle ja pyöräytin samalla vakio kannattimen toisinpäin, että sain edes jonkinverran tanko ylemmäs.

----------


## Yeti

> Mahtuuko Dillinger5 pyöriin pro 3 takana? Hyvä tietty kysyä asiaa kun renkaat jo tilattu! 😂



Mahtuu hyvin, se ei ole erityisen leveä.

----------


## solisti

> Minkä kokoiset nappulat noissa on? Saako laitettua schwablen nastan poraamalla itse reiän?
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



On kai noihin nastoja jotkut laittaneet, mutta ainakin 2015 versio tuosta kumista oli muistaakseni hieman matalanappulainen nastoitukseen (ulkonema olisi jäänyt aika suureksi). 
Jollain on varmaan parempaa tietoa.

----------


## tonza85

Tarkotus ois vaihtaa toi 3liten pienin eturatas (vakio 24) tohon 22 niin sopiiko nämä siihen ja onko väliä kumman valitsee?
https://www.bikester.fi/394867.html
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-slx-...maa-18929.html

Uuden ketjun vaihdan samalla niin minkäs pitusen hankin?

https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...en-227567.html

----------


## rantamies

> Mahtuu hyvin, se ei ole erityisen leveä.



Silmämääräisesti sentin kapeampi, mitä JJ4.8 litkutettuna.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pekka.S

Minkälaisia tarakoita olette viritelleet näihin White Lite malleihin? Hyvä olisi jos mahtuisi 4,8" JJ pyörimään tarakan sisällä. XXL:n chatissä väittivät, että tuon Bitsin sisään ei läskirengas mene.

----------


## JJasco

Noniin, One-onen hiilikuituhaarukka tuli ja onhan noissa Compin haarukkaan eroa. Eikä asennuskaan ole naps ja kops ensikertalaiselle. Eli käpy uupuu ja se kai pitäisi jossain asentaa? En ainakaan alkanut kaivamaan sitä ulos vakiosta. Kaulaa pitäisi lyhentää, ei pitäisi olla iso homma ja sitten tietysti keksiä noille orkkisjarruille jotkut adapterit kun ei tuo kiinnityskään ollut samanlainen.

----------


## quicksilver

Kaulan saa poikki rautasahalla kun ottaa varmuudeksi riittävän pienihampaisen (32 tpi), jonkinlainen jiirilaatikko on pop jos haluaa saumasta suoran. 
Vakiokäpy ei käy vaan pitää olla hiilikuituhaarukalle tarkoitettu malli, joku tuollainen http://www.fillarikellari.fi/gap-cap...-ud-carbon-pro
Sitten alakooli irti jos lähtee suosiolla. Jos ei, tilalle alakooli 1,5" -> 1 1/8" 
Ja sitten hiukan lastuavaa työstöä jarruadapteriin. 

Melkein "plug and play"  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

Bilteman tarakan kans mahtuu myös bud pyöriin ihan hyvin. Tarakka pitää vaan purkaa ja siirtää kiinnikkeet ulkopuolelle.

Kuvassa 3 pro bilteman tarakalla.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JJasco

> Kaulan saa poikki rautasahalla kun ottaa varmuudeksi riittävän pienihampaisen (32 tpi), jonkinlainen jiirilaatikko on pop jos haluaa saumasta suoran. 
> Vakiokäpy ei käy vaan pitää olla hiilikuituhaarukalle tarkoitettu malli, joku tuollainen http://www.fillarikellari.fi/gap-cap...-ud-carbon-pro
> Sitten alakooli irti jos lähtee suosiolla. Jos ei, tilalle alakooli 1,5" -> 1 1/8" 
> Ja sitten hiukan lastuavaa työstöä jarruadapteriin. 
> 
> Melkein "plug and play"



FSA:n H6089 on tietääkseni oikea alakooli tähän, jos sellaisen joutuu tilaamaan mikäli vanha ei lähde irti. Pitää huomenna käydä Porvoon Pyöräkeskuksessa, josko heillä olis hiilikuituhaarukalle sopivia käpyjä niin sais viikonloppuna keulan paikalleen. Muutoin joutunee kasaamaan vielä vanhalla ja ajelemaan ensi viikon ajot sillä.

----------


## Klex

Eka viesti, eka maastopyörä. Ja oon ihmeissäni kuinka hyvin tuollainen Whiten Lite rullaa  :Hymy:  Ei ollut mitään ennakko-odotuksia ja ajattelin että melko tuskaista voi aluksi olla, mutta kyllähän tuo melko paljon tavalliselta pyörältä tuntuu, toki paljon hauskemmalta. Testailin lähiön ojanpohjilla että mihin tuo pystyy ja kyllähän se pystyy  :Leveä hymy:  

Säädötkin oli ihan kohdillaan, ainoana kauneuspilkkuna se että etujarrulevy ottaa kiinni paloihin. Mitäs tuolle voisi tehdä? Voiko niitä paloja säätää jotenkin? Kyllähän tuo rahina toki ajan myötä häviää, ei sillä...

----------


## JK-

Karkeasti saat säädettyä kun löysäät jarrusatulan pultteja (niitä jotka menee adapterin kiinni), painat jarrun kiinni ja kun puristus on päällä kirit pultit takaisin.

Hieman hienommin kun katsot lampun kanssa mistä hankaa ja liuutat jarrusatulaa niin että hankaus loppuu pyörän pyöriessä. Tällöin pultit näppitiukalla toinen ja toinen löysempänä

Edellyttäen että levy on suora, näin uskoisin uudessa olevan. Pikku heiton saa toki säätämällä pois

Paikkansa nuo hydrauliset hakee ajallaan ja vaihtelevasti pitävät ääntä 

Uuteen pyörään toki kuuluu huollot liikkeen puolesta, hoitavat toki sielläkin

----------


## stumpe

> Minkälaisia tarakoita olette viritelleet näihin White Lite malleihin? Hyvä olisi jos mahtuisi 4,8" JJ pyörimään tarakan sisällä. XXL:n chatissä väittivät, että tuon Bitsin sisään ei läskirengas mene.



Höpöä on xxl puhunut. Nelituumasella jää tilaa tosi reilusti. Varmasti menee jj 4.8.

----------


## doomies

4 Fat liten ensimmäisen koeajon jälkeen piti suunnata osakauppaan hakemaan pientä muutosta. Satulan säätöön pikalinkku, riser-tanko ja vähän laajempi takapakka. Saa nähdä pitääkö vielä stemmi päivittää jossain vaiheessa pidempään.
Ihan asiallisen oloinen värkki yleisesti ottaen  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka.S

> Satulan säätöön pikalinkku, riser-tanko ja vähän laajempi takapakka.



Millaisen takapakan hommasit ja täytyikö takavaihtaja uusia myös vai menikö vanhalla? Meille tuli tänään taloon Lite ja jossain vaiheessa uskon että kysymys tulee, saisiko siihen pienempää ykkösvaihdetta. Varmaankin laitoit takapakan hieman isommalla isoimmalla lehdellä?

----------


## V_____e

> Millaisen takapakan hommasit ja täytyikö takavaihtaja uusia myös vai menikö vanhalla? Meille tuli tänään taloon Lite ja jossain vaiheessa uskon että kysymys tulee, saisiko siihen pienempää ykkösvaihdetta. Varmaankin laitoit takapakan hieman isommalla isoimmalla lehdellä?



Mä ostin kanssa Liten. Ajatuksena on siirtyä 1x9 vaihteistoon vaihtamalla Sunracen 11-40 takapakka. Tämän pitäisi toimia vanhalla vaihtajalla varsin hyvin.
Orkkiskasetti on 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32t ja Sunrace on 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-34-40t. Tämä on helppo ja halpa modaus, Sunracen kasetin saa noin 30 eurolla.

----------


## Pekka.S

> Mä ostin kanssa Liten. Ajatuksena on siirtyä 1x9 vaihteistoon vaihtamalla Sunracen 11-40 takapakka. Tämän pitäisi toimia vanhalla vaihtajalla varsin hyvin.
> Orkkiskasetti on 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32t ja Sunrace on 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-34-40t. Tämä on helppo ja halpa modaus, Sunracen kasetin saa noin 30 eurolla.



Riittääkö takavaihtajassa varat jos jättää eteen orkkis rattaat? Vai täytyykö siirtyä 1x9 setuppiin jos haluaa taakse laittaa 40t isoimman rattaan?

----------


## V_____e

> Riittääkö takavaihtajassa varat jos jättää eteen orkkis rattaat? Vai täytyykö siirtyä 1x9 setuppiin jos haluaa taakse laittaa 40t isoimman rattaan?



En tiedä, voi riittääkin. Katsoin tänään takavaihtajaa suurimmalla etu- ja takarattaalla ja ei vaihtaja nyt kovin eteenpäin vielä tullut. Mutta taitaa ainakin vaatia pidemmän ketjun. 

Voihan tuossa tehdä niin ettei käytä isoimmalla eturattaalla suurinta takaratasta jos vaihtaja ei tunnut taipuvan siihen. Muuten kaikki muut ratasyhdistelmät ainakin toimii varmasti.

----------


## tonza85

> Mä ostin kanssa Liten. Ajatuksena on siirtyä 1x9 vaihteistoon vaihtamalla Sunracen 11-40 takapakka. Tämän pitäisi toimia vanhalla vaihtajalla varsin hyvin.
> Orkkiskasetti on 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32t ja Sunrace on 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-34-40t. Tämä on helppo ja halpa modaus, Sunracen kasetin saa noin 30 eurolla.



Mist tilaat tol hinnalla ton sunrace pakan?

----------


## V_____e

> Mist tilaat tol hinnalla ton sunrace pakan?



Aliexpress.

----------


## V_____e

1x9 vaihtoehtona on tietysti 1x10. Laskeskelin, että 1x10 tulisi maksamaan noin 120€. Tämä siis Sunrace 11-42 kasetilla + SLX takavaihtaja, vaihdevipu, ketju ja eturatas. Kaikki kamat Bike Discountista. 

1x10 kasetissa ovat rattaat 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36-42t  kun, tuossa 1x9 optiossa ovat _11-13-15-18-21-24-28-34-40t._ 1x10 etuna olisi kyllä se, että isomman pään rattaat ovat tiheämmässä, eri asia on sitten onko tällä käytännössä väliä.

----------


## tonza85

Sanokaas mihin suuntaa ton pienemmän eturattaan hampaat pitää kääntyä et ratas on oikein päi,eteen vai taakse?
Kyseessä fc-m660 ja 22 kokonen ratas.

Nyt ku laitoin samalla taval mitä 3 liten vanha 24 oli nii ne rattaan päät on taipunu taaksepäin.

Ostin uuden ketjun samalla (saman pituinen kun vanha) niin pitääkö sitä lyhentää ku eturatas on pienempi?

----------


## TMo

> Aliexpress.



Onkohan se pakka silloin Sunrace vai "Sunrace"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hcf

> Aliexpress.



Tulee verot päälle. 22€ raja. Ainaki pitäs tulla

----------


## JK-

Harvoin jää tulliin tuoltapäin palloa tulevat lähetykset, jostain syystä lännestäpäin tilatessa taas naurahtaa aina kiinni

----------


## Kihti

Onkohan haitallista satulatolpalle kun  laitoin turvaistuimen siihen kiinni? Runkoputkeen sitä ei saa laitettua koska sitten istuin hankaisi rengasta. Eli olisi liian alhaalla. Tolppa lienee alumiinia. Kyseessä 4 fat lite.

----------


## Swatsi

> Onkohan haitallista satulatolpalle kun  laitoin turvaistuimen siihen kiinni? Runkoputkeen sitä ei saa laitettua koska sitten istuin hankaisi rengasta. Eli olisi liian alhaalla. Tolppa lienee alumiinia. Kyseessä 4 fat lite.



Sama homma Nishikin Durangossa. Vaikea löytää turvaistuinta, joka ylettäisi runkoputkesta renkaan yläpuolelle. Satulaputkessa oli kiinni muutamat ajot (myöskin alumiinia) ja kesti tasaisessa ajossa. En sitten tiedä, jos tolpan sisälle ujuttaisi, jonkun vahvemman putken vahvikkeeksi... mutta jokatapauksessa  näin ei ole tarkoitettu eikä loppupeleissä kovin turvallinenkaan ole. Muutamia ajoja olen vetänyt kahden istuttavaa pyöräkärryä, turvallisempi 👍

----------


## doomies

> Millaisen takapakan hommasit ja täytyikö takavaihtaja uusia myös vai menikö vanhalla? Meille tuli tänään taloon Lite ja jossain vaiheessa uskon että kysymys tulee, saisiko siihen pienempää ykkösvaihdetta. Varmaankin laitoit takapakan hieman isommalla isoimmalla lehdellä?



Min edustan vielä sen verran vanhaa koulukuntaa että mieluusti pidän tuossa nuo kaksi eturatasta joten taakse tilasin vain 12-36 -pakan tuon alkuperäisen 11-32 -pakan tilalle juuri pienemmän ykkösvaihteen saamiseksi. Alkuperäinen vaihtaja pitäisi käydä, osat ovat vielä Bike-discountista matkalla. Jotain ~18e muistaakseni itse pakka maksoi.

edit: liuta typoja

----------


## yannara

Mitäs fillariraati on mieltä, kehtaako tuota pitää ulkona ympäri vuoden vai lahoaako toi kohta käsin? Nimittäin melkeinpä pakon edessä toi on turvallisin paikka. Fättärihän taitaa teknisesti yksinkertaisempi vekotin kuin maastopyörät, kun etu- ja taka-jousitus puuttuu.

----------


## hcf

> Mitäs fillariraati on mieltä, kehtaako tuota pitää ulkona ympäri vuoden vai lahoaako toi kohta käsin? Nimittäin melkeinpä pakon edessä toi on turvallisin paikka. Fättärihän taitaa teknisesti yksinkertaisempi vekotin kuin maastopyörät, kun etu- ja taka-jousitus puuttuu.



Nikkaroi sille pikku katos tai osta joku valmis terassikatos niin ei tarvi sateessa ja paahtavassa auringossa olla.

----------


## Mika Lukumies

Kyllä itse ainakin pidän kaikki paremmat pyörät sisällä lämpimässä. Vaimokin jo ymmärtää, että parempi ne on säilyttää makuuhuoneessa kuin taivasalla. Jep, hyvin koulutettu valioyksilö. :-D Jos pakko säilyttää ulkona, niin suosittelen mopon suojapeitettä fillarin päälle ettei suoraan olisi sateessa.

----------


## JJasco

> Mitäs fillariraati on mieltä, kehtaako tuota pitää ulkona ympäri vuoden vai lahoaako toi kohta käsin? Nimittäin melkeinpä pakon edessä toi on turvallisin paikka. Fättärihän taitaa teknisesti yksinkertaisempi vekotin kuin maastopyörät, kun etu- ja taka-jousitus puuttuu.



 Ostat grillisuojuksen ja heität sen tuohon päälle?  :Hymy:  http://www.hongkong.fi/fi/piha-ja-pu...ojus/p/659957/

----------


## yannara

Joo pressu kyllä löytyy, toi on aika härski kuva kun just jäänyt laittamatta ja tuli lumet. Mutta joku sellainen moottoripyörä-peitto vois olla vielä kovempi.

----------


## Jonezii_

3Fat Lite kaipailisi vaihteisiin päivitystä.
Suositelkaa hyvää eturatasta mikä on pienin minkä saa passaamaan?
Ovaaliko?
Linkkiä.

Ja taakse 1x11 löytyykö jostain vielä halvemmalla?

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...-Model-p49644/

Selittäkää tyhmälle mikä noiden ero

----------


## Jonezii_

Tuossa vaan kolme eri vaihtoehtoa 11-46

1.clamp
2.I-Spec (B)
3.I-Spec II

Kaikissa eri vaihtajat?

----------


## Jopo81

Siis taitaa tarkoittaa sen vaihtajanvipujen kiinnitystapaa. Sulle sopinee toi clamp versio. 

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ar...plained-44410/

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jonezii_

Aivan minä kiitän 👍

----------


## Kamelipakki

Nyt sai 3-sarjan pro uudet kiekot alle. Dt swiss 350 big ride navat+alpina pinnat ja   
fcf kehät. En tiedä johtuuko kevätauringosta, mutta naurattaa...

----------


## JJu

> Nyt sai 3-sarjan pro uudet kiekot alle. Dt swiss 350 big ride navat+alpina pinnat ja   
> fcf kehät. En tiedä johtuuko kevätauringosta, mutta naurattaa...



Kerro lisää: kuinka leveät, mistä hommasit, kasasitko itse, paljonko maksaa, onnistuiko tubelesointi helposti, paljonko keveni?

----------


## rcta

2FatPro; minkä mallisen adapterin tarvitsen taakse 180mm jarrulevyä varten?

----------


## JK-

180mm rear IS to Postmount

vaikka tuolta tai lähikaupasta, kalliista palikasta ei ole kyse

http://www.ridemore.fi/shimano-levyj...s-to-postmount

----------


## JJu

Nyt on White 3 Fat Prossa Schwalben Jumbo Jim Evo 26x4.80" LiteSkinit. Hyvin mahtuu pyörimään ja ketjuunkin jäi hyvin etäisyyttä vaikka on kapoisammat SRAM GX-1400 kammet. 

Kuvia: 
https://goo.gl/photos/fgiowfrsgcgKEVY86

Pistin kokeeksi ilmaa 0.8 baria ja kävin pyörähtämässä nopeasti lumisella pyörätiellä. Yllättävän kevyen tuntoiset polkea ja nuohan rullaakin jo alamäessä ilman polkemista  :Hymy:  

Painoja: 
4.5" (oikeasti vain 4") Vee Tire Snowshoe 1233g + 1278g (ensiasennusrenkaat) 
4.8" Jumbo Jimit 1225g + 1253g

Continental MTB 26 Freeride -kevennyssisäkumit tuntuivat venyvän 4.8" päällyskumeillekin ihan hyvin, tai ainakaan eivät paukahtaneet vielä 10 minuutin testilenkillä  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Päivitystä: Ensimmäinen maastolenkkikin tehtynä, rullaavuus pisti yhä hymyilyttämään. Pehmeässä/syvässä lumessa ei takarenkaan pito riitä maastopaineillakaan, eli parhaimmillaan Jumbo Jimit ovat nähdäkseni vain kevyesti lumisilla poluilla mikä ei liene yllätys kun katsoo nappuloiden kokoa. Jos joku haluaa kulkea fättiksellä työmatkaa, niin 4" leveänä rullaavat varmasti mainiosti pyöräteillä. 

Asensin myös alumiinisen vakiotangon (296g) tilalle hiilikuituisen Easton EC90 SL Riser Barin (156g). Ainoa vaan, että yhdessä 35 asteen stemmin kanssa tanko on nyt liiankin ylhäällä, eli stemmin vaihto lienee edessä - täytyy koettaa kuitenkin ensin pyöräyttää hieman tuota tankoa eri asentoon. Muuten hiilikuitutanko tuntui ihan normaalilta, ei notkunut ja mahdollista tärinänsuodatuskyvyn lisäystä en huomannut paksujen hanskojen ja -kumien läpi  :Hymy:  Eli ilmankin saattaisi pärjätä, mutta kun "halvalla" sai..

Punnitsin tankoa vaihtaessa myös Ritcheyn vakiogripit, 106g pari.

----------


## Kamelipakki

> Kerro lisää: kuinka leveät, mistä hommasit, kasasitko itse, paljonko maksaa, onnistuiko tubelesointi helposti, paljonko keveni?



65mm leveät on kehät, navat+xd-vaparin ja holkit tilasin Saksasta (r2-bike), sain hyvän tarjouksen kehistä pinnoista ja kasauksesta Turun Foxcompista, 4.8 jumbo Jim lite skinit napsahti nätisti paikoilleen, näillä kiekoilla keveni n.1kg, kiekkoissa on kierrokset gorillaa etukiekko painaa muistaakseni 940g ja takakiekko 1055g, kuivapainoa en punninnut ennen gorilloja mutta varmaan kiekot yhteensä 1855-1875g. Kesä setuppiin kun laitan niin punnitsen ilman gorilloja ja laitan niiden tilalle jotain kevyempää. Koko fillari tällähetkellä 11,55kg. Tarkemmat speksit laitan pyörästä tänne kun kerkeän.

----------


## rantamies

> 65mm leveät on kehät, navat+xd-vaparin ja holkit tilasin Saksasta (r2-bike)



Paljos noille osille tuli hintaa? Hieman kummastelen tuossa puljussa sitä, että rekisteröityneille vaikuttaisi olevan kovemmat hinnat?

Edit: Hinnat näköjään päivittyy automaattisesti suuremmiksi, kun toimitusmaaksi valitsee Suomen...

----------


## Herman

> Hinnat näköjään päivittyy automaattisesti suuremmiksi, kun toimitusmaaksi valitsee Suomen...



Se on tuo suomalainen ArvonLisäVerokarhu "hieman" ahneempi: 24 % vs Saksan 19 %  :Vihainen:

----------


## rantamies

> Se on tuo suomalainen ArvonLisäVerokarhu "hieman" ahneempi: 24 % vs Saksan 19 %



Eikö Alvi kuitenkin makseta maahan josta tuotteet tilataan, eli tässä tapauksessa Saksaan. Eipä se nyt tässä tapauksessa koitunut ongelmaksi koska vaikutti olevan yksi harvoista paikoista missä GX 1000 kampisetti oli tarjolla lyhyellä toimitusajalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Eikö Alvi kuitenkin makseta maahan josta tuotteet tilataan, eli tässä tapauksessa Saksaan. Eipä se nyt tässä tapauksessa koitunut ongelmaksi koska vaikutti olevan yksi harvoista paikoista missä GX 1000 kampisetti oli tarjolla lyhyellä toimitusajalla.



EU:n sisällä alv. maksetaan kohdemaahan, kun ko. liikkeen myynti ko. kohdemaahan ylittää tietyn rajan. Olikohan se nyt 50k vuodessa.

----------


## rantamies

> EU:n sisällä alv. maksetaan kohdemaahan, kun ko. liikkeen myynti ko. kohdemaahan ylittää tietyn rajan. Olikohan se nyt 50k vuodessa.



Kaikkea sitä oppii. Melko kummaa että en ole havainnut tuota aikaisemmin muissa alan puljuissa. Liekö syy evästeissä tai fiksummassa koodissa. Kiitoksia valistajille.   :Hymy:

----------


## sakkeJKL

> Nyt on White 3 Fat Prossa Schwalben Jumbo Jim Evo 26x4.80" LiteSkinit. Hyvin mahtuu pyörimään ja ketjuunkin jäi hyvin etäisyyttä vaikka on kapoisammat SRAM GX-1400 kammet. 
> 
> Kuvia: 
> https://goo.gl/photos/fgiowfrsgcgKEVY86
> 
> Pistin kokeeksi ilmaa 0.8 baria ja kävin pyörähtämässä nopeasti lumisella pyörätiellä. Yllättävän kevyen tuntoiset polkea ja nuohan rullaakin jo alamäessä ilman polkemista  
> 
> Painoja: 
> 4.5" (oikeasti vain 4") Vee Tire Snowshoe 1233g + 1278g (ensiasennusrenkaat) 
> ...




4.8jj riittää kyllä mainiosti kunhan ajotekniikan soveltaa niille. etupään sivuttaispito on ainoa mikä on tietyn tyyppisellä lumella huono. toki persekohtainen mielipide :Hymy:  mielenkiinnosta tiedustelisin mitkä paineet sinulla oli?

----------


## JJu

> 4.8jj riittää kyllä mainiosti kunhan ajotekniikan soveltaa niille. etupään sivuttaispito on ainoa mikä on tietyn tyyppisellä lumella huono. toki persekohtainen mielipide mielenkiinnosta tiedustelisin mitkä paineet sinulla oli?



Lähtiessä paineita oli luokkaa 0.6-0.7 baria epätarkalla pumpun mittarilla arvottuna. Kokeilin moottorikelkan hankeen jättämää uraa, johon oli satanut uutta lunta 10++ senttiä. Työntöhommiksi meni, vaikka kokeeksi laskin paineet näppituntumalla sellaisiksi että kotimatkalla pyörätiellä meno oli kaikkien läskipyöräilijöiden rakastamaa lomps-lomps-pompotusta, vaikka kuinka koetti tasaisesti polkea. Pumpun mukana kuljettaminen ei välttämättä olisi huono idea..

----------


## sakkeJKL

> Lähtiessä paineita oli luokkaa 0.6-0.7 baria epätarkalla pumpun mittarilla arvottuna. Kokeilin moottorikelkan hankeen jättämää uraa, johon oli satanut uutta lunta 10++ senttiä. Työntöhommiksi meni, vaikka kokeeksi laskin paineet näppituntumalla sellaisiksi että kotimatkalla pyörätiellä meno oli kaikkien läskipyöräilijöiden rakastamaa lomps-lomps-pompotusta, vaikka kuinka koetti tasaisesti polkea. Pumpun mukana kuljettaminen ei välttämättä olisi huono idea..



jännä homma. 
itsellä paineet 0.3 etu ja 0.4 taka. hyvin noilla päässyt sekä umpihankeen (jäällä n. 20cm) tosin nyt lumet hakusessa. 
vaatii toki tasaisen pyörityksen.

----------


## JJu

> jännä homma. 
> itsellä paineet 0.3 etu ja 0.4 taka. hyvin noilla päässyt sekä umpihankeen (jäällä n. 20cm) tosin nyt lumet hakusessa. 
> vaatii toki tasaisen pyörityksen.



Itsellä saattaa vaikuttaa renkaiden kantavuuteen, että pyörän päällä on 90 kg läs.. lihasta  :Hymy:  

Tässäpä kuitenkin vielä hieman lisää Jumbo Jimien kehumista. Olen nyt ajanut tutun 10,5 km pyörätielenkin Vee Tireillä, Jumbo Jimeillä ja maantiepyörällä (syksyllä), yrittäen pitää joka kerralla syketason samana. Epätieteellisiä keskinopeustuloksia:

White 3 Fat Pro + Vee Tire Snowshoe "4.5": 18,2 km/h
White 3 Fat Pro + Schwalbe Jumbo Jim LiteSkin 4.8: 21,7 km/h
Cervelo S2 + Continental Grand Prix 4000S II 25 mm: 28,5 km/h

Äkikseltään näyttäisi, että JJ:llä pääsee likimain samalla ähinällä jopa 19% nopeampaa kuin Vee Tireillä, merkittävä ero rullaavuudessa  :Cool: . Läskikumeissa oli baareja 1 ja maantierenkaissa 8.

----------


## lehtijussi

Hain tänään motonetistä 3 liteen keskiölaakerin. http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/385003/...-kierre--Deore 
Motonetin laakereissa kierreosuus on alkuperäistä lyhyempi, joten vanha keskiholkki jää myös lyhyeksi... jätin sen sitten kokonaan pois.

----------


## Munarello

Eikös siitä vanhasta laakerista olisi voinut siirtää putken uuteen laakeriin? Itse laitoin nelosliteen niin. Luulisin, että ainakin suojaa vähän paremmin laakereita kuralta kuin ilman putkea. Siitä en tiedä, vaikuttaako laakereiden paikallaan pysymiseen mitenkään mutta aika hennon oloiset on kierteet noissa.

Edit: Sääh, pitäisi lukea vähän enemmän ajatuksella. Eihän se vanha putki jäsen lehtijussia auta. Omaan nelosliteeni kävi, eikä ole ainakaan vielä kolissut.

----------


## lehtijussi

Juu, se vanha väliputki pyöri keskiössä ku hullun mulkku mielettömän per***ssä. Jos ei kestä ilman tuota väliputkea niin vaihdetaan laakeriksi tämä: https://www.bikester.fi/470076.html

----------


## JJasco

Oletan, että nuo molemmat niin aiemmin linkattu deore kuin raceface sopii siis likimain suoraan 4 fatiin (comp, lite, pro ja interceptor)? Jos ja kun aika oman vaihdolle tulee.

----------


## Munarello

Sopiihan ne laakerit kierteisiin. Jälkimmäisessä 100mm setissä taatusti on riittävän mittainen väliputki.

----------


## tonza85

Sanokaa mitä eroa on eturattaan merkinnöissä jos toisessa on pcd ja toisessa bcd?

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Sanokaa mitä eroa on eturattaan merkinnöissä jos toisessa on pcd ja toisessa bcd?



Toisessa on kirjoitusvirhe

----------


## tonza85

> Toisessa on kirjoitusvirhe



White 3lite alkperäsessä rattaassa lukee just toi pcd

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JK-

> Sanokaa mitä eroa on eturattaan merkinnöissä jos toisessa on pcd ja toisessa bcd?



BCD - Bolt Circle Diameter (Bike specific)
PCD - Pitch Circle Diameter (Universal standard)

Käytännössä tarkoittaa samaa, tuo pcd on UK:ssa käytössä

----------


## AnttiL

Mulla jj4.8 paineita alle 0.4 kummassakin päässä nyt en tarkkaa muista paljoko alle.
Jätin myös siitä keskiölaakerista sen putken pois, ainakin vedet tulee helpommin ulos.

----------


## Mocoma

Onko vinkkejä mistä saisi edullisesti tilattua/haettua riser tangon?
Bikeshopista ainakin löytyypi 1 vaihtoehto.
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Pro-Ohjausta...ppa/pPRHA0290/

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Chain reaction cycles

----------


## Samppooni

Nyt saisi viimeisiä pro -malleja melko edulliseen hintaan: https://www.xxl.fi/white-4-fat-pro-l...121889_1_style

----------


## ytte07

Tuskinpa ne viimeisiä on...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Terojk

Mäkin vähän ihmettelin, kun XXL mainostaa alennuserää Fat 4 Pro:ta lauseella "Viimeiset 4FAT Prot poistohintaan". Nyt on maaliskuun alku. Pyöräilykausi (vanhan ajettelun mukaan...itse ajan ja monet muutkin ajavat ympäri vuoden) on vasta alkamassa ja uudet mallit tullevat syksyllä. Meinaavatko myydä puoli vuotta "ei oo":ta? :S

----------


## harmis

Eiköhän sinne ilmesty "lisäeriä" myyntiin pitkin vuotta ja varmaan vielä syksyllä ja ensi talvena, kun uudet mallitkin on jo kaupassa, tulee näitä "viimeisiä 2017 malleja" myyntiin. Niinkuin nyt on ollut noita 2016 mallejakin myynnissä, ja vielä kalliimmalla hinnalla kuin 2017 malli  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

Ehkä pitäis laittaa tää tuonne tekniikkajutusteluun, mutta kun kyse on kuitenkin norjalaisen hintahäirikön tuotteesta niin kysyn täällä. Kuten allekirjoituksestani lukee, en ole sitten niin vähääkään speksaushenkinen ihminen, mutta kävi niin, että fiilistelin ja myin Fat1 Pron pois ja nyt pitäis kasata uus paksu pari vuotta varastossa lojuneeseen Fat2 Pron runkoon, koska ykköseen meni taakse vain nelituumainen ja kakkoseen mahtuu leveempi, jonka olen omissa umpihankiajoissa pätevämmäksi havainnut, koska siellä missä ajan haluan ajaa enkä tunkata. Identtinen ykkössarjaisen kanssa eli runko on vielä rungon näköinen eikä myöhempien mallien notkoselkä  :Sarkastinen: 
Mitä ja mistä ja minkälaiset palikat tuohon keräilen kun on tarkoituksena vain saada ajettava paketti ilman mitään silkkipyllyhifistelyä ? Kiekot ekaa kertaa elämässäni tuohon jo kasasin Mtb Lohja Toyn Alpon osaavassa ohjauksessa ja valvonnassa ja renkaatkin on ja satulatolppa. Ei MITÄÄN muuta.
Mulle voi myös tarjota omasta projektista ylijääneitä osia; ostoilmoitus mulla on Fillaritorilla ollutkin, vaan eipä ole tarjouksia kuulunut  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Samppooni

> Nyt saisi viimeisiä pro -malleja melko edulliseen hintaan: https://www.xxl.fi/white-4-fat-pro-l...121889_1_style



Kieltämättä tuskin viimeisiä ovat, kuitenkin ihan hyvään hintaan. Oliko niin, että tämä 4-sukupolvi on tullut viime syksyn aikana ja ennen kaikkea täksi kevääksi vai onko sieltä tulossa uusi "kustannuksia alas = huonompaa osaa" -versio vielä kesäksi?


Itse ostin touhutonnilla 4 Pron noin kuukausi sitten ja olen jopa kerran ehtinyt surrutella sillä metsässä. Täysin kokemattomana tuntui yllättävän monipuoliselta laitteelta ja noviisi sai vähän maastoajon tunnelmaakin jo aikaiseksi. Varusteluahan on jo ehtinyt tapahtua ennen ensimmäistäkään ajoa, sairaushan kaikki kalusto*unkkaaminen on xD

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Pitäis koittaa kapeemmalla olevia kampia 3 prohon josko lonkka kipuilut loppuisi, olisko ehdotuksia orkkisten tilalle?

----------


## Mika Lukumies

> Kieltämättä tuskin viimeisiä ovat, kuitenkin ihan hyvään hintaan. Oliko niin, että tämä 4-sukupolvi on tullut viime syksyn aikana ja ennen kaikkea täksi kevääksi vai onko sieltä tulossa uusi "kustannuksia alas = huonompaa osaa" -versio vielä kesäksi?
> 
> 
> Itse ostin touhutonnilla 4 Pron noin kuukausi sitten ja olen jopa kerran ehtinyt surrutella sillä metsässä. Täysin kokemattomana tuntui yllättävän monipuoliselta laitteelta ja noviisi sai vähän maastoajon tunnelmaakin jo aikaiseksi. Varusteluahan on jo ehtinyt tapahtua ennen ensimmäistäkään ajoa, sairaushan kaikki kalusto*unkkaaminen on xD



Nuo runkolaukut sopii kyllä läskiin kuin nenä päähän. Mistäs tuo etulokari on hommattu?

----------


## Barracuda

> Pitäis koittaa kapeemmalla olevia kampia 3 prohon josko lonkka kipuilut loppuisi, olisko ehdotuksia orkkisten tilalle?



Joku 170 mm perälle tehty kampisarja johon laitetaan direct mount - ratas "väärinpäin". 
Taitaa olla ainoa tapa saada q-faktori pienemmäksi ilman että ketjulinja menee spagetille. 

Esimerkiksi Raceface aeffect 170. 
https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank...chainlines.pdf

----------


## Barracuda

> Mäkin vähän ihmettelin, kun XXL mainostaa alennuserää Fat 4 Pro:ta lauseella "Viimeiset 4FAT Prot poistohintaan". Nyt on maaliskuun alku. Pyöräilykausi (vanhan ajettelun mukaan...itse ajan ja monet muutkin ajavat ympäri vuoden) on vasta alkamassa ja uudet mallit tullevat syksyllä. Meinaavatko myydä puoli vuotta "ei oo":ta? :S



Muistaakseni viime kesänä ei ollut läskejä myynnissä joten taitaa tosiaan olla XXL:lle "talviurheiluväline"

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Joku 170 mm perälle tehty kampisarja johon laitetaan direct mount - ratas "väärinpäin". 
> Taitaa olla ainoa tapa saada q-faktori pienemmäksi ilman että ketjulinja menee spagetille. 
> 
> Esimerkiksi Raceface aeffect 170. 
> https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank...chainlines.pdf



Kiitos nopeasta! Olisko se sit tämmönen setti? Ja paljonko tuolla q-factori kaventuu? 
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...f-crank-585402

----------


## Barracuda

> Kiitos nopeasta! Olisko se sit tämmönen setti? Ja paljonko tuolla q-factori kaventuu? 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...f-crank-585402



Tuo on maastopyörään, pitää olla fat - versio 100 mm levellälle keskiölle. 
https://www.bike24.com/p2153018.html
tai sitten lähempää
https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/314...C3%A4lle-170mm
+ sopiva ratas. 

Vanha keskiölaakeri taitaa sopia. 

Kolmos - fätin q-factor taitaa olla 230 mm ja noissa ehdokkaissa tuosta Racefacen dokumentista lukien 205 käännetyllä rattaalla. 
Ketjulinja 72.5 - 74.5 jonka pitäisi toimia. 

Kokemusta noista kammista ei ole joten nää on arvailuja  :Hymy:

----------


## JJu

> Kiitos nopeasta! Olisko se sit tämmönen setti? Ja paljonko tuolla q-factori kaventuu? 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...f-crank-585402



Toinen vaihtoehto: kahteen 3 Fat Prohon on jo tässä ketjussa onnistuneesti vaihdettu SRAMin GX-1400 kammet. Q-factor kapenee 230 mm -> 203,5 mm. Ketjulinjaksi pitäisi tulla tiemmä 66.5 + 6 mm = ~72,5 mm kun asentaa suoran BB30* direct mount hammaskehän. Tämä setuppi kevensi minulla pyörää 245 grammaa ja 4.8" Jumbo Jim mahtuu mainiosti pyörimään. 

Ennen: 
https://goo.gl/photos/reQGAsndShGm8RZD9

Jälkeen:
https://goo.gl/photos/VxYyoihndJNy7yyz9

Minun kokemukset:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...75#post2632275

Vaeltajan kuvat samoista kammista nähdäkseni vakiospiderillä & -rattaalla:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...48#post2618948

*GXP ja BB3 hammaskehien ero offsetissä näkyy hyvin tältä sivulta: https://www.bikerumor.com/2014/01/13...th-components/

----------


## Samppooni

> Nuo runkolaukut sopii kyllä läskiin kuin nenä päähän. Mistäs tuo etulokari on hommattu?



Kumpikin lokasuoja on Turusta Ajopyörästä, ovat merkkiä First Gear. Todella kevyet lärpättimet, yllätyin suojaavuudesta mutta vertailupohjaa ei ole.

Suora linkki takalokasuojaan: https://www.bikeshop.fi/First-Gear-F...V000001610470/
Suora linkki etulokasuojaan: https://www.bikeshop.fi/First-Gear-F...V000001610460/

----------


## rantamies

Ite hain tällaisen sportaxista syksyllä.
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Mucky-Nutz-F...uppa/pMN-0034/

 Takana sama kuin yllä.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AnttiL

Harkinnassa 11-46 pakka ja 30t eturatas.
Mutta kuinkas pitkät ketjut pitää olla että riittää???
Riittääkö 116 vai täytyykö ottaa enempi?
Ilmeisisti muutamalla on käytössä tuo 46T takapakka?

----------


## WhiteFatOwner

Takana tämä:
http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38509...kalokasuoja-XL

Asennus on hieman hankala tuossa XL-koossa ja jää vinoon helposti ilman pientä modifikaatiota...

Tämäkin löytyy, ja suojaa varmasti hyvin. Huonona puolena voi mainita, että se tulee potkittua vinoon pyörän päälle noustessa (wanhalla ei ilmeisesti enää jalka nouse)
https://www.bikeshop.fi/First-Gear-F...V000001610470/

Edessä ei mitään, alemmassa runkoputkessa on suoja...

----------


## stumpe

> Takana tämä:
> http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38509...kalokasuoja-XL
> 
> Asennus on hieman hankala tuossa XL-koossa ja jää vinoon helposti ilman pientä modifikaatiota...



Juurikin tuo mulla takana ja ei mitään hyötyä. En suosittele. Enkä myöskään sitä zefalin fat etuloksua.

----------


## TMo

> Juurikin tuo mulla takana ja ei mitään hyötyä. En suosittele. Enkä myöskään sitä zefalin fat etuloksua.



Mikä vika siinä zefalissa sun mielestä on? toimii kuten normi pikku mudguard (muckynutz tms) normi maasturissa...

----------


## Jonezii_

Itellä takana tämä:
https://www.veloshop.fi/chrome-knurl...ulalaukku.html

Ollut kesän maantiepyörässa siinä on ainakin toiminut.

----------


## Terojk

Mulla on nämä verkkokuopan Fatboardit kiinni aina tarpeen vaatiessa. Nopeat laittaa paikalleen ja irroittaa ja ajavat asiansa pois lukien eturenkaasta eteenpäin lentävät roiskeet isommista lätäköistä.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/6962/hjrcj/SKS-Fatboard-fatbike-lokasuojasetti

----------


## TheMiklu

Nuo Fatboardit on aivan loistavat.

----------


## stumpe

> Mikä vika siinä zefalissa sun mielestä on? toimii kuten normi pikku mudguard (muckynutz tms) normi maasturissa...



Siis sellanen vika että kuski on ekan kilometrin aikana märkä alushousuja myöden, myös kurainen, naamaa myöden.  :Hymy:

----------


## TMo

^kyllä toi musta tuntuu ainakin naaman pitävän puhtaana/kuivana. No makuasioista ei voi kiistellä. Mulla on noi pikkuläpäreet sekä täpärissä että läskissä ja niillä on menty. Isot kuraläpät taikka lokarit ei kuulu MTB:hen IMHO  :Hymy:

----------


## mahead

> Mikä vika siinä zefalissa sun mielestä on? toimii kuten normi pikku mudguard (muckynutz tms) normi maasturissa...



Kuvan perusteella en kyllä itse ostaisi. Kura lentää renkaasta takaa päin katsottuna myös sivulle, ei pelkästään renkaan suuntaisesti. Tällöin lokasuoja suojaisi optimaalisesti silloin kun se on tarpeeksi iso ja lähellä rengasta. Mutta semmoinen olisi maastopyörässä muista syistä epäkäytännöllinen. Tuo Zefal on kuitenkin aika kaukana siitä optimista kun vertaa vaikka tuohon Fatguardiin.

Itse ajelen työmatkoja läskillä ja pian taas loskaa riittää. Mieluummin saa lentää lokasuojille kuin minun päälle.

Bugisella softalla lähetetty

----------


## JJasco

Ei tuosta Zefalista ja vastaavista ole kuin minimaalinen hyöty. Suojaa enemmän toki, jos sen nostaa käytännössä pystyyn persettä vasten.

----------


## TMo

^Nyt kun luen uudelleen ajatuksella tätä ketjua niin tarkennan omaa kommenttiani. Se kysymys ja jatkokommentit oli tarkoitettu tähän osaan Stumpen vastausta: "_Enkä myöskään sitä zefalin fat etuloksua_". En huomannut heti että tuo motonet linkki vei Zefalin fäta$$saver osastolle.

----------


## Munarello

Olisi pitänyt lukea ketjua tänäänkin, olisin säästänyt sen 7,90e. Koepolkaisin just tuon yllämainitun mätänetin zefal-lärpäkkeen. Väitän, että on parempi vaikka kravattina kuin lokasuojana. Puolen tunnin kelvilenkin jälkeen pöksyt oli kuin olisi kuralätäkköön istunut. Ihan joutava läpyskä, mutta ehkä testaan kesällä maantiepyörässä.  :Hymy:

----------


## JJasco

> Olisi pitänyt lukea ketjua tänäänkin, olisin säästänyt sen 7,90e. Koepolkaisin just tuon yllämainitun mätänetin zefal-lärpäkkeen. Väitän, että on parempi vaikka kravattina kuin lokasuojana. Puolen tunnin kelvilenkin jälkeen pöksyt oli kuin olisi kuralätäkköön istunut. Ihan joutava läpyskä, mutta ehkä testaan kesällä maantiepyörässä.



Sepä. Tuolla rahalla saa Kiinasta samoja muovilärpäkkeitä 5-6 kappaletta postikuluitta.

----------


## Otra

> Onkohan haitallista satulatolpalle kun laitoin turvaistuimen siihen kiinni? Runkoputkeen sitä ei saa laitettua koska sitten istuin hankaisi rengasta. Eli olisi liian alhaalla. Tolppa lienee alumiinia. Kyseessä 4 fat lite.



Mulla meni lastenistuin just ja just paikalleen. Terävissä montuissa ottaa renkaaseen kiinni mutta laitoin hihnan satulasta tuohon istuimeen niin riitti tueksi.

----------


## JJasco

> Mulla meni lastenistuin just ja just paikalleen. Terävissä montuissa ottaa renkaaseen kiinni mutta laitoin hihnan satulasta tuohon istuimeen niin riitti tueksi.



Millä saatte noi orkkistupet pysymään noin valkoisina?  :Leveä hymy:  Ite heitin ne mäkeen kun niistä tuli lähinnä harmaat ja alustavasti pistin kiinni 3 euron lukolliset kiinatupit ja ainakin näin muutaman ajokerran jälkeen ovat ajaneet asiansa kunhan saan CRC:ltä tilauksen.

----------


## DrWho

Turunseudulta nuo samat firstgear suojat lähtee 12.95€ myllyn prismasta (varmaan myös muista isommista) löytyy myös muuta pyöräilykilkettä

----------


## Otra

> Millä saatte noi orkkistupet pysymään noin valkoisina?  Ite heitin ne mäkeen kun niistä tuli lähinnä harmaat ja alustavasti pistin kiinni 3 euron lukolliset kiinatupit ja ainakin näin muutaman ajokerran jälkeen ovat ajaneet asiansa kunhan saan CRC:ltä tilauksen.



No tuossa on pysynyt kun ei ole vielä ajettu kuin 500 metriä  :Leveä hymy:  Tosin heti ottaa väriä kun vähänkin johkuu osuu.

----------


## necbose

Moi täällä on läski toiminu hyvin yhen kerran etu akseli piti kiristää ,prismasta lokarit on mun ajoilla pysyny paikoillaan biltemasta penkki foorumilta uusi tanko suuremmalla nousulla ,polkimet jotku ikuisuuden vanhat mutta toimii :-) lamppu ja batteri laukku kiinasta.

----------


## rusiviksi

Olisiko jollakin suositella, 3Lite:en tankoa millä saisi ajoasennon vähän pystympään..

----------


## Smigi

Tuollaista ( https://www.bikester.fi/truvativ-hus...ta-320062.html ) kokeilin itse aikanaan 3Prohon. Itselle oli sopiva. 40 mm:n nousulla. Stemmin palikoilla saa pudotettua jos meneekin jo liian korkealle.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Ootteko ottanu takuusta uusia vapaarattahia vaiko suosista joku kestävämpi? Jo jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto niin mikä tohon pro 3 olis sopiva/kestävempi ku toi orkkis?

----------


## JK-

> Tarkoituksena olisi päivittää 4 Comppiin Slx 11 lehtinen voimansiirto....
> ....Meneekö 42 hampainen takaratas liian kevyeksi, olisiko 40 piikkiin parempi 32 eturattaan kanssa?



Itse itselleni vastaten jos joku muu pohtii samaa

Tänään laitoin viimein 30t rattaan eteen ja testilenkin jälkeen  olen enemmän kuin tyytyväinen muutokseen

42t takaratasta ei juurikaan tule enää käytettyä, nyt ajo on kokoajan suoremmalla ketjulla

Tuosta 30t pienempi eturatas ei tunnu tarpeelliselta, seuraava muutos tuosta on paksummat reidet 😅

----------


## JJasco

> Itse itselleni vastaten jos joku muu pohtii samaa
> 
> Tänään laitoin viimein 30t rattaan eteen ja testilenkin jälkeen  olen enemmän kuin tyytyväinen muutokseen
> 
> 42t takaratasta ei juurikaan tule enää käytettyä, nyt ajo on kokoajan suoremmalla ketjulla
> 
> Tuosta 30t pienempi eturatas ei tunnu tarpeelliselta, seuraava muutos tuosta on paksummat reidet 



Itse ostin muutaman muun roinan mukana CRC:ltä ovaalin AB:n 30T rattaan. Sille ajattelin sitten alkuun hommata vain 10-spd ketjun ja päivittää myöhemmin voimansiirto. No pyöräliikkeestä tarttui mukaan SLX:n 10-spd 11-36T-pakka, SRAMin ketju ja XT:n vaihtaja. 10-spd vipu tulee ens viikolla. 

Hyvä ostaa tuommonen halpispyörä joka on kasattu halvoilla osilla. Alkaa olla kohta kaikki vaihdettu parempiin. Vielä on vaihtamatta vaihdevipu, navat, vanteet, keskiölaakerit ja kammet.No tuleepahan rassattua ja opittua näitä vaihteellisia kun kokemukset pyöristä on käytännössä vain sinkuloista.

----------


## JK-

Jep. Halpispyörän ostaminen ei taida tulla sen halvemmaksi kuin kerralla hyvän.. tosin paremman tästä (kai) saa ja kaupan päälle ton ropaamisen riemun  :Hymy: 

Ja toi ropaaminen on itselle iso osa lajia: Kiekot, navat, tanko ja satula itsellä alkuperäistä rungon ja haarukan lisäksi.

Nyt hetken voi keskittyä itse ajamiseen.. tai ehkä noille kiekoillekin pitäis tehdä jotain =D

----------


## Arbena

Mites tuo xxl huolto pelittää? 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rantamies

> Ootteko ottanu takuusta uusia vapaarattahia vaiko suosista joku kestävämpi? Jo jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto niin mikä tohon pro 3 olis sopiva/kestävempi ku toi orkkis?



Ei siihen taida olla parempia. Orkkis kiekolla meni 3kpl 500km matkalla. Vapaarattaat eivät kestäneet, koska juurisyy oli viallisessa hammaskehässä. Uudella(käytetyllä) kiekolla ja wetlubella on nyt menty yli 1000km.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Ei siihen taida olla parempia. Orkkis kiekolla meni 3kpl 500km matkalla. Vapaarattaat eivät kestäneet, koska juurisyy oli viallisessa hammaskehässä. Uudella(käytetyllä) kiekolla ja wetlubella on nyt menty yli 1000km.
> 
> Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Taka-akseli oli poikki ja vapaaratas oli myös saanut siipeensä.. [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Poy

En tiedä mistä johtuu, että joillakin menee vapaarattaita ja taas toisilla ei.
Itellä tuli 2FAT pro:lla jotain 2500km ja nyt interceptorilla (jalcon 90mm vanne) jotain <1000km, mutta koskaan ei ole mennyt vapaaratas rikki. Tosin empä ole noita koskaan mitenkään huoltanut.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Taka-akseli oli poikki ja vapaaratas oli myös saanut siipeensä.. [IMG][/IMG]



Kiekko jäi Vaasan XXL:n tulee kuulemma uusi postissa!  meneekös se jalcon 90mm vanne heittämällä tohon 3pro:n? Jos koittaas semmosen saada tilalle.

----------


## ytte07

Kyl se menee. Ite vaihdoin budin jj 4.8 ku kehä leveni 10mm. Eipä jumbollakaan ihan hirveesti tilaa jää. Akseli meni myös mulla poikki ja heti kaveri huollossa sano jotta taitaa tulla uudempi 90mm jalco tilalle.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Laiton 3liteen tollasen Topeak explorer tubular rack:in. Hieman sai jalkoja venyttää ja käännellä, mutta hyvin istuu. Tukiraudat riittää just, että sai vaateriin. Runko kokoa s. Edullinenkin oli,  paikallisessa 39 euroa.



Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mika Lukumies

Mikä satula sulla Jopo81 on? 4 pro mukana tuleva satula on omaan persukseen liian kova. Fiilis on sama kuin istuisi vanerilevyn päällä.

----------


## Jopo81

https://m.bikester.fi/499779.html

Tuollainen halpis kokeilussa. Hyvälle tuntunut ainakin tähän saakka👍

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

Mahtuuko BR 2250 takavanne White interceptoriin minkälaisilla muutoksilla (mitä pitää vaihtaa keskiöön)? Ymmärtääkseni tuossa interceptorissa on vähän kapeampi kuin 197mm, olisko ollut 194mm.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...71/wg_id-17949

----------


## JJasco

> Jep. Halpispyörän ostaminen ei taida tulla sen halvemmaksi kuin kerralla hyvän.. tosin paremman tästä (kai) saa ja kaupan päälle ton ropaamisen riemun 
> 
> Ja toi ropaaminen on itselle iso osa lajia: Kiekot, navat, tanko ja satula itsellä alkuperäistä rungon ja haarukan lisäksi.
> 
> Nyt hetken voi keskittyä itse ajamiseen.. tai ehkä noille kiekoillekin pitäis tehdä jotain =D



Hiilikuitukiekot vai DT Swiss?

----------


## JK-

Toi on vielä suunnitteluasteella, nyt oon viimein keskittynyt noihin kilsoihin 😅

Kohta on tosin suvikumeihin siirtyminen edessä, noilla alkuperäis vanteilla meni talvirenkaiden kanssa tubeless vähän virittelyksi että sinänsä vanneasiakin on pinnalla... Tosin kevät menee vielä alkuperäisillä

Kuidut olis tietysti hyvät, tuntuu vain pahalta laittaa pelkkiin kehiin enemmän kuin pyörään 🤔

Millaisia päivityksiä muilla tohon Comppiin on vannepuolella? Onko hyviä suosituksia?

----------


## Kanuuna

4 fat interceptor 1600€ tänään.

----------


## Janos86

Mutta ainoastaan 4 oli jäljellä ja nekin M kokoa ainoastaan

----------


## JJasco

Olipas onnistunut ja hyvä päivitys vaihtaa Compiin 1x8 tilalle 1x10.

----------


## yannara

> Mutta ainoastaan 4 oli jäljellä ja nekin M kokoa ainoastaan



 Yleensä noi M-koot ovat harvinaisempia, L on ollut useammin tarjolla.

----------


## V_____e

> Olipas onnistunut ja hyvä päivitys vaihtaa Compiin 1x8 tilalle 1x10.



Millä osilla menit 1x10 settiin?

----------


## JJasco

> Millä osilla menit 1x10 settiin?



SLX-takapakka (CS-HG81-10), XT-vaihtaja (RD-M781), SRAM 10spd ketju ja Deore-vipu (SL-M610R).

----------


## Jakenbj74

Tuli hommattua ystävänpäivätarjouksesta tämän vuoden lite. Nyt tullut rullattua muutamia satoja kilsoja sillä ja vähän kyllästyttää tuo vaihderumba... Nyt kysyisin viisaammilta ja kokeneemmilta että millä setillä sais päivitettyä 1x10 tai mieluummin 1x11 voimansiirron pyörään? Olisko jollain heittää suoraa linkkiä tarvittaviin osiin? Myös kuituhaarukka ja renkaat tulee päivitykseen jossain vaiheessa eli niistäkin kaipaisin neuvoja..

----------


## JK-

Itse vaihdoin 4comppiin alla olevan 42 hampaisena: 

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?menu=10...product=178143

Käy alkuperäiselle vapaarattaalle

Lisäksi Eturatas kannattaa päivittää esim 30T tai 32T hampaiseksi, kampiisi käy 104bcd jaolla olevat tuon isomman rattaan paikalle. 

Itsellä nyt edessä 30T joka tuntuu varsin sopivalta, pienempää en kaipaa.

104bcd pienin saatavilla oleva ratas on tuo 30t

Jos haluat vielä pienempää, kammissasi olevan pienemmän rattaan Bcd on 64. 
Tällöin ketjulinja jää sisemmälle mutten usko sen haittaavan.. isomman rattaan tilalle voit laittaa sitten vaikka bashringin

Sitten vain poistat etuvaihtajan, ylimääräisen rattaan edestä ja vasemman puolen liipaisimen

Hinnat eturattaissa parista kympistä eteenpäin

Uusilla osilla noin kahden sadan paukku, fillaritorilta tulee vastaan myös hyviä settejä halvemmalla

Noiden uusien upgrade kittien hinnat näyttää heittelevän jonkin verran. Uskoisin 1x10 ja 1x11 senttien hieman halpenevan 12 pakan myötä, saa nähdä

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Kyl se menee. Ite vaihdoin budin jj 4.8 ku kehä leveni 10mm. Eipä jumbollakaan ihan hirveesti tilaa jää. Akseli meni myös mulla poikki ja heti kaveri huollossa sano jotta taitaa tulla uudempi 90mm jalco tilalle.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tähän vielä tarkennusta eli meneekö nelosen kiekkoon noi kolmosen rojut eli vapaaratas/pakka...?

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Mennyt talvi ajaessa, niin että ei ole kerenny edes foorumia lukemaan. Joku kyseli onko joku tehnyt kiekoille päivityksiä..mulla kävi mielessä että kasaisin uudet kiekot koossa 29+ toiseen whiten runkoon. Kasasin kaverille hopen navoille eastonin kehät jne. niin siitä ajatus. Ei pahan kallista..

----------


## yannara

XXL verkkokaupassa vaihtelee koko ajan tarjonta, nyt ei saa mitään, mutta pari päivää sitten bongasin Fat 4 Pro:n normi hintaan. Outo meininki...

----------


## Mika Lukumies

Ei kellään vielä mitään tietoa ole, että minkälaisilla osilla Fat 5 Pro mahtaa olla?  :Hymy:

----------


## JJasco

> Toi white on halpa pyörä noin laadukkaaksi. Saman ne siellä tehtaalla maksaa oli merkki mikä tahansa. Tietenkin merkki on sen verran tärkeä jottas vaihdan omaan Whiteeni spezialized rungon. Tuli noi liikkuvat osat jo vaihdettua.



 Tulisko Whitesta sitte Spessu? Mä oon kans vaihtanu Comppiin liki kaikki osat parempiin. Pitäskö katella jonku muun merkin runkoa sit.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Esuli mistä saat hommattua spessun rungon whiten tilalle? 2000$ maksaa ainut mikä on sattunut silmään runkosettinä...kiinasta saa tietysti vaikka millä merkillä tarroitettuna hiilarirunkoja, mutta sellaista tuskin tarkoitit  :Leveä hymy:  Jos aitoja saa jostain edullisesti niin kerro ihmeessä ihan mielenkiinnon takia.

 Jos alumiinisen fatboyn rungon saa irtaallaan tehtaalta hankittua, niin se ei välttämättä olisi pahan hintainen.

----------


## JJasco

Fillaritorilla olis Salsa Beargreasen L-koon hiilikuiturunko 900 euroon. Hienolta näytti, jos ei muuta.

----------


## Siemenlinko

Niin tuo Esulin postaus oli vuodelta 2014. 
Tainnut pyöräkin vaihtua jo ajat sitten

----------


## Esuli

Toi spessun runko vaihto oli lähinnä vitsi.  Läskit ja pyörät on vaihtunut jo parikertaa. Laitoin itse 3fat liten 2016 osat kaikki kerrasta uusiksi. Sramin X9 vaihteisto, BB7 jarrut ja kiekot 2Fat prosta(mulefut). En ollut 2fat pron:n retki ominaisuuksiin tyytyväinen. Nyt olen retkeillyt 3litellä ja ollut tyytyväinen. 
Kunnes vaihdan Kona unittiin?

----------


## JK-

Kolme kuvaa kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa.. 

Äsken 4compin vanteille väänsin JJ4.8 hirvisäkki-tubeleksena. Kun hihnalla hieman kiristi alkuun nousi kumi helposti vanteelle 3-4bar paineella napsauttimessa.

Napsautin syntyi eilen vanhasta nestesammuttimesta: kannattaa valita tuommoinen jauhesammuttimen sijaan niin pääsee siivoamisen kanssa helpommalla 

Vanteen teippasin gorillalla että sain heijastinteipin ja nipat piiloon hirvisäkkiltä.

Lyhyen koeajon kesti tihkumatta kovalla paineella, aika näyttää miten jatkossa pienemmillä

Vikassa kuvassa sälät mitä tarvitsee.

Käytin vielä vaa'an kautta: alkuperäinen sisuri painoi 430g kpl ja vannenauhat 200g per rengas: 1260g lähti siis pois yhteensä. 

Tilalle pari kierrosta teippiä ja 200g litkua per rengas

Syntynyt painonsäästö siis noin 700g yhteensä pyörivistä massoista.

----------


## yannara

Njaahas, tää White 3 Pro lähtee kyl kiertoon...

----------


## hcf

> Njaahas, tää White 3 Pro lähtee kyl kiertoon...



No mites se sillee? Vastahan sie ostit  :Hymy: 
Käytä ees XXL:n ilmasessa huollossa eka. Ei mene fillarin uudelle omistajalle tuo.

----------


## Dayton

Noniin JJ 4.8 Snakeskinit saapuivat ja tarvitsen apua tubeless-viritykseen. Pyörä on Fat 4 Pro eli Jalco 90mm vanteet. Olen ostanut valmiiksi Gorilla teippiä, litkua ja tubeless-venttiilit. Mitä muuta tarvitsen? Meneekö renkaat suoraan vanteelle tiiviisti vai tarvitsenko tuollaista hirvisäkkiä lisäksi?

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Paljonko on nousua 3 pron orkkis stemmissä? Pitäis hommata semmonen jossa vähä enemmän nousua.

----------


## JK-

> Noniin JJ 4.8 Snakeskinit saapuivat ja tarvitsen apua tubeless-viritykseen. Pyörä on Fat 4 Pro eli Jalco 90mm vanteet. Olen ostanut valmiiksi Gorilla teippiä, litkua ja tubeless-venttiilit. Mitä muuta tarvitsen? Meneekö renkaat suoraan vanteelle tiiviisti vai tarvitsenko tuollaista hirvisäkkiä lisäksi?



Noilla pääset pitkälle: kompura, napsautin tai jotain paineilmaa on hyvä olla käsillä lisäksi. Tuolle Jalcolle pitäisi nousta ilman suurempia virityksiä.

Fairy-vedellä saat tutkittua mahdolliset vuotokohdat ennen litkutusta. Liemi tosin tukkii ajallaan nuo, ehkä venttiilin ja vanteen tiiviys kannattaa kokeilla ennen lientä 

Nesteen voit laittaa kyytiin valmiiksi jos uskot kumin nousevan vanteelle. Muuten ruiskun kanssa sieluttomasta venttiilistä kun kumi on paikallaan 

Hihnalla kevyesti kiristäminen auttaa jos meinaa usko muuten loppua tai sitten ensin sisurilla toinen laita ylös jne

Säkki tiivistää vanteen puolen, saman ajaa hyvin laitettu gorilla. Itse ajattelin säkin kanssa tulevan tiiviimmän  & syksyllä kumien vaihdon olevan siistimpää kun litku ei ole sotkenut teippauksia.

----------


## Poy

^ Ei taida pelkkä gorilla teippi riittää, koska levein malli on liian kapea 90mm vanteelle. Mieluummin vannenauha alle ja päälle säkki tai yhteen silitetty tyhjiöpussi.

----------


## Miksu99

Saako/kestääkö 3fat pro -16 vanne ja rengas(veetire 4.5) yhdistelmä litkutettuna ?

----------


## JK-

> ^ Ei taida pelkkä gorilla teippi riittää, koska levein malli on liian kapea 90mm vanteelle. Mieluummin vannenauha alle ja päälle säkki tai yhteen silitetty tyhjiöpussi.



Tosiaan, levein on 73mm: kahdessa osassa tehden sauma on aina vaarassa vuotaa

Vannenauha & säkki on kieltämättä helpoin ja siistein, myös varmempi kuin pelkkä teippi

Noista tyhjiöpussinauha on vahvempi kuin säkki, tiedä onko tuolla kauheasti merkitystä

Säkkirullasta jäi aika pitkä pätkä yli: 9.5 pussia kymmenestä.. 

Jos jollain on Lahden liki tarvetta, voin pienestä siivusta luopua

----------


## AnttiL

24" sisuri vannenauhaksi.

----------


## paskalokki

Clash Ohlssonilta 100 mm suojapeiteteippiä, riittää 90 mm vanteellekin.

----------


## Jopo81

Tietääkös joku mistä noita 4lite etu-ja takanapoja/vastaavia voisi etsiskellä? Xxl:lässä vaan myyvät eioota. 

Pitäisi siis olla sellainen, että käy alkuperäisillä pinnoilla.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Mitäs Jopo81 meinaa rakentaa?

----------


## Jopo81

Kiekkoja. Olis noi 4lite kehät ja pinnat vailla napaa. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

No perskules. Mulla olis navat mutta ne on kiinni valmiissa kiekoissa. Jäi käyttämättä ku 3 pro jäi varapyöräks. Pitkän aikaa pitäny laittaa myyntiin mutta ku ei saa aikaseks.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Jaa siis navat vai kiekot?

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Eikohä noi 4 sarjan Jalcot kannata myydä ihan kokonaisena. Joku niitä jo het yyveenä vähä kyseli. Never used...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Juu eikhää noi kokonaisena oo helpompi myydä. Oloskohan xxlssä sanonu et 180 ekee olis niillä toi vannepari.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Taisi olla takavanne tuon hintainen pelkästään.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Piti oikein tarkistaa tilaushistorian listalta noi valmiiden kiekkojen hinnat. Etunen 179€ ja takunen 199€.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Pelkkiä napoja meillä ei ole, mutta muutama kiekko löytyy kyllä. Takakiekko hintaan 94,90e ja etukiekko 84,90€. 

Tuollaisen vastauksen sain spostilla.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

Ei paljon kannata kiekkoja rakennella, jos tuohon hintaan irtoaa. Vähänkään paremmat navat kustantaa jo tuon verran.

----------


## Jopo81

Näinpä. Harmi vaan kun kehät jo olemassa. Voishan ne tietty vaihtaa kolmosen navoille sit...

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JJA

Pyörä: WHITE FAT PRO 3, vm 2015-16. Ongelma, kampi osui kiveen ja keskiölaakeri ryhtyi napsumaan. Otin laakerit irti ja nyt tarttis ostaa uudet. Vanhojen alkuperäisten laakereiden merkintä SAMOX BC 1,37. Mieli tekisi ostaa vähän paremmat laakerit, mutta mitkä ja ja mistä ? Onko tuo BC 1.37 laakerin mallimerkintä jolla saa oikeat. Kiitos neuvoista.

----------


## ytte07

Haet motonetistä keskiön palttirallaa 18€.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JJA

Entä tämä, olisiko  oikeat kierteet 3 PRO:hon https://www.bikester.fi/470076.html

----------


## JK-

Jep, kierteet täsmää ja akselin kokokin taitaa olla oikea

----------


## JJasco

> Jep, kierteet täsmää ja akselin kokokin taitaa olla oikea



 Eikös tuo käynyt 4Fat malleihinkin?

----------


## JK-

Jep. Mulla on kiinni 3pron kampi & keskiösetti 4compissa, molemmissa on sama bsa kierre.

Keskiön vaihto tulee täälläkin vastaan kohta, tuo samox paukkaa jo aikalailla 😕

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Kyl se menee. Ite vaihdoin budin jj 4.8 ku kehä leveni 10mm. Eipä jumbollakaan ihan hirveesti tilaa jää. Akseli meni myös mulla poikki ja heti kaveri huollossa sano jotta taitaa tulla uudempi 90mm jalco tilalle.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Puukotus hommiksi menee. Ei mahdu pyörimään 90mm vanteella 4.8jj..

----------


## ytte07

Tossa huono kuva mun budista jalcon 90mm vanteella. On nä vehkeet välillä omituisia.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Puukotus hommiksi menee. Ei mahdu pyörimään 90mm vanteella 4.8jj..



Ja vanne on keskitetty?

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Ja vanne on keskitetty?



Ööö emt. Tuli takuuseen uus vanne 3 pron 80mm tilalle 4 pron 90mm. Nakkasin gummin päälle ja aloin sovittaan paikalleen, rengas ottaa kummaltakin puolelta kiinni haarukkaan..

----------


## hcf

> rengas ottaa kummaltakin puolelta kiinni haarukkaan..



EIköhän se sitte ole jos kummaltakin puolen ottaa

----------


## rusiviksi

Olisiko joku niin ystävällinen, että kertoisi mitkä osat kannattaa hommata 1x10 vaihteisto päivitykseen. 3 Lite malliin.

----------


## Mika Lukumies

Eikös nuo takahaarukan leveydet muuttunu jossain vaiheessa niin, että uusimmissa malleissa on renkaalla enemmän tilaa pyöriä..

----------


## TMo

> Olisiko joku niin ystävällinen, että kertoisi mitkä osat kannattaa hommata 1x10 vaihteisto päivitykseen. 3 Lite malliin.



Kannattaa miettiä että haluatko varmasti 1x10 vai 1x11. 
1x10:
Eturatas, esim Absolute black ovaali 30/32/34t esim CRC
10s vaihtaja esim XT/SLX
10s klikkeri XT + 10s XT (SLX ei käy) pakka ja esim Hope extender Cog 40/42t
tai vaihtoehtoisesti Sunracen 10s pakka (laatuheittoja - osa p*skaa ja osa ok)

1x11:
Eturatas, esim Absolute black ovaali 30/32/34t esim CRC
SLX7000 tai XT8000 vaihtaja, klikkeri ja pakka (11-40/42/46)
11s ketjut.

Välttis se 11s ei oo yhtään kalliimpi investointi. Mulla on käytetty Hope 10s extender cog 40t myynnis jos siihen 10s päädyt.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Eikös nuo takahaarukan leveydet muuttunu jossain vaiheessa niin, että uusimmissa malleissa on renkaalla enemmän tilaa pyöriä..



Täytyy olla kyl näin..

----------


## DrWho

Ittellä 3pro jossa pyörii Lou tubeleksena takana, eikä ota kiinni... L-koon runko
-tajusin et vannehan onki kapeempi...

----------


## Klex

Pakko kysyä,

Vaikka olisi tyhmä kysymys  :Hymy:  Eli mulla löystyy satula maastoajossa, vaikka mielestäni oon kiristänyt sen kireälle. Se kippaa kun perse hakkaa siihen (n. tunnin ajon jälkeen). Onko vika meikäläisessä, ajotyylissä, takapuolessa vai pyörässä. Pyöränä 4Fat Lite.

----------


## Swatsi

> Pakko kysyä,
> 
> Vaikka olisi tyhmä kysymys  Eli mulla löystyy satula maastoajossa, vaikka mielestäni oon kiristänyt sen kireälle. Se kippaa kun perse hakkaa siihen (n. tunnin ajon jälkeen). Onko vika meikäläisessä, ajotyylissä, takapuolessa vai pyörässä. Pyöränä 4Fat Lite.



Veljen 4 litessä ollut samaa ongelmaa. Hieman auttoi kun vaihtoi pidempään kuusiokoloavaimeen 😅 Kovin kireälle tosin uskalla vääntää... Ja muistaakseni satula säätöjen suhteen keskivaiheilla.

----------


## Jopo81

> Pakko kysyä,
> 
> Vaikka olisi tyhmä kysymys  Eli mulla löystyy satula maastoajossa, vaikka mielestäni oon kiristänyt sen kireälle. Se kippaa kun perse hakkaa siihen (n. tunnin ajon jälkeen). Onko vika meikäläisessä, ajotyylissä, takapuolessa vai pyörässä. Pyöränä 4Fat Lite.



Se pultti saattaa jäädä hieman vinoon kiristäessä ja tärinässä hakeutuu taas suoraan. Kannattaa kiristäessä katsoa, että se "ylämutteri" ja vastinkappale ovat kunnolla linjassa alaosan kanssa. 



Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juakko

Minunkin ladassa oli yksipulttinen satulaklämppi, ne tuntuvat aina kippaavan ennen pitkää. Vaihdoin suosiolla kaksipulttiseen niin ei tarvitse ajatella asiaa. Whiten putkiosat ovat muutenkin niin raskastekoisia että ostamalla halvimman aftermarket-osan säästää painoa.

----------


## stoma

> Pakko kysyä,
> 
> Vaikka olisi tyhmä kysymys  Eli mulla löystyy satula maastoajossa, vaikka mielestäni oon kiristänyt sen kireälle. Se kippaa kun perse hakkaa siihen (n. tunnin ajon jälkeen). Onko vika meikäläisessä, ajotyylissä, takapuolessa vai pyörässä. Pyöränä 4Fat Lite.



Se on aika heikkoa alumiinia. Oman tolpan hammastus muuttui alumiini puruksi vaikka olikin tiukkaan väännetty kiinni. Samoin teki kaverin tolppa. Ehdin ajaa 150km pelkkää maastoa ennen uuden tolpan hankintaa.

----------


## Jopo81

Mulla kyllä kestänyt puoltoista vuotta, reilun pari tonnia ajoa ja muutaman satulan vaihdonkin. 3lite siis mulla. Onko tolppa vaihtunut neloseen?

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stoma

En tosiaan tiedä miten on muuttunut, 4 lite mulla. Kaverilla kävi ihan samalla tavalla. 

Nyt on tilalla sitten kahden pultin versio ja se tuntuu toimivan ilman ongelmaa.

----------


## lehtijussi

Täällä kans kokeiltu eri satuloita 3 liteen. Aina kiristänyt sen mitä kuusiokoloavain kestää... eikä ole löystynyt, vaikka rytyyttelen metsässäkin perse penkissä.

----------


## jsys

Käykää hakee uusi tolppa xxällästä menee takuuseen eikä tule samanlainen tilalle vaan toimiva

----------


## stoma

Kun kävin itse tuota näyttämässä, niin eipä ollut Turussa yhtään tolppaa antaa tilalle. Hankin muualta ja XXL antoi sitten lahjakortin  :Hymy: . 

Tänään sain viimein aikaiseksi vaihtaa tuon samoxin paukkuvan keskiölaakerin shimanon halppikseen.

----------


## Klex

Juu, aika kulahtaneelta näyttivät munkin tolpan hampaat... Lähetin sähköpostia tänään XXL:llään, jos vaikka vastaisivat että mitä tehdään  :Hymy:  Toisaalta, vois ostaa tuohon laadukkaammankin, sen verran koville tuo ilmeisesti mun alla joutuu :P

----------


## XC-Biker

Onko kukaan saanut 4 Fat Liten vapaaratasta irti, ja millä konstilla? Itsellä rohisee lupaavasti ja pitäis yrittää putsailla.

----------


## Janneball

Huomasin tänä aamuna töihin lähtiessä, jotta 4liten kammet olivat kauhean jäykät. Nostin takarenkaan ilmaan ja polkaisin kampea, niin sitähän sai painaakkin ihan jonkin verran jotta liikkui. Olisikohan foorumin tietäväisemmillä ideoita mistä tämä johtunee? Olisiko mahdollista jotta vettä olisi päässyt kertymään ja olisi keskiö hiukan jäässä.

----------


## Roko

Vie sisälle lämpiään yön yli jos mahdollista niin tiiät ainakin oliko kyse jäätymisestä ?

----------


## velib

Mulla kävi just vanhemmassa whitessä sama, keskiölaakerit olivat entiset. Jos sulattaminen auttaa, on laakereissa joka tapauksessa sen verran vettä, että kannattaa varmaan käyttää auki ja rasvata niin hyvin kuin voi. Ja tarvittaessa vaihtaa koko keskiö.

----------


## Garymies

Ja keskiötä vaihtaessa vedenpoistoreiän poraus runkoon keskiömuhvin alle.

----------


## slow motion

Täällä kanssa 4pro kammet pyörii todella huonosti,ajettu muutama satku.Takuu varmaan menee jos rupee poraa reikää keskiön alle.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jakues

> Täällä kanssa 4pro kammet pyörii todella huonosti,ajettu muutama satku.Takuu varmaan menee jos rupee poraa reikää keskiön alle.
> 
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L19 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sama tilanne oli mulla. Vaihoin laakerit ja porasin reiän ku oli vettä sisässä. Takuu voi mennä mutta runko ei mahottoman kallis ole jos joutuu uusaa. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Superflyer

Hommasin tytöllle Whiten 24-tuumaisen juniori fatin. Kiva peli, mutta jarrukahvat ovat aivan liian isot lasten käteen. Onko ehdotuksia hyvistä pienistä ja säädettävistä mekaanisista jarrukahvoista?

----------


## Rescue73

Moi, 4fat Liten vapari ei irtoa vetämällä vaikka päätykartio akseleineen pois eli mitä olen unohtanut?

----------


## Blackborow

> Moi, 4fat Liten vapari ei irtoa vetämällä vaikka päätykartio akseleineen pois eli mitä olen unohtanut?



Se on kuusiokololla kiinni.

----------


## Rescue73

hmm...pikalinkkuakseli ja varsinainen akseli on pois, vaparin päässä olevat laakerin kuulatkin pois eli mistä löytyy kuusiokolo?

----------


## Moska

Sen vaparin sisäpinta on varmaankin kuusiokolo.

----------


## Blackborow

Hetkinen. Onko noissa nykyään irtokuulalaakerit? Minkä valmistajan napa sitten lienee... 2 Fatin takanapoja olen kaksi purkanut ja niissä ei ollut irtokuulakereita ja vapari lähti kuusiokololla irti. 3 Fatissa oli samanlainen napa. Mikä lie tuossa sitten..

----------


## Rescue73

Tuota Moskan tarjoamaa vaihtoehtoa silmäilin ennen ku tänne tulin itkemään apuja  :Vink:  eli ei ole kuusiokolo sisäpintana, pyöreä ja kynsien "saranoiden" vaatimat ulokkeet näkyy sisäpinnalla...niihin vois tietysti tarjota isoa kuusiokoloa. Fat kolmosesta olen myöskin purkanut pari kertaa vaparin. Jos kukaan ei ole purkanut nelosesta niin olkoon tai voisihan varaosan kuvasta jotain näkyä/XXL-huollosta kysäistä. Kyseessä nuorison/vaimon kulkine, jotenka aika vähän tulee ajoa. Tubeleseeraus(FAT4Lite) onnistui kerta laakista, vanhat Barbit, hitsattava kalvo ja Maccin vinkkaamalla RK-monitoimitiivisteellä tein kumille "uran"/tuen. Valkoinen vaahtomuovi oli liikaa eli sitä ei tarvitse.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Onko muilla 190cm+ kuskeilla ollut koskaan fiilistä että whiten isoin runkokin on liian pieni? Olen vertaillut geometriataulukoita tässä ajokauden tauottua ja totesin että vaihdan isompaan...eli vaihdan merkkiä. Satulatolppaa ei enää voi kasvattaa tuosta mikä se on esim. 3pro:ssa. Toisen whiten möin kk sitten ja tämä viimeinen rakennettu pro pitää laittaa myyntiin kunhan ensi viikolla saan käytyä uuden ensin tilalle. Pro:ssa on vieläkin tuo hinta/laatusuhde voittamaton jos uusia pyöriä katellaan..sen olen todennut.

----------


## velib

Onko Whiten läskeistä isompaa kokoa kuin L (19")? Koska se tuntuu olevan vähän siinä ja siinä jo tällaiselle 180-senttiselle. Reach saisi ainakin olla pidempi.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

L (19")) on isoin whitellä. Saisi olla vielä tu0 21" malli markkinoilla niin varmaan löytyisi ostajia sillekkin koolle. No onneksi nykyään on mistä valita eri merkkisiä, mutta laatu maksaa ihmeen paljon.

----------


## mahead

Silverbackissa löytyy xl-kokokin, eikä imo hinta/osien taso jää yhtään Whitelle, joskin XXL:n tarjoukset tasoittaa peliä. (Hetki sitten Double Deluxea sai alle 1500 euroa, mutta siitä ei ole xl-kokoa.)

Joustokeula: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...mban-vihrea-XL

Hiilikuitukeula:
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...lin-sininen-XL



Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Tuo silverback on tehnyt fiksuja vehkeitä edukkaasti. Noissakin on hyvät kiekot, vaihteet ja keulat jo valmiiksi. Jarrutkin deoret. En sillä sano että olisin tuollaisen ostanut, mutta kun nyt speksejä katoin noista linkeistä. Feltistä tein kaupat..

----------


## necbose

Termos vaihoin kesäksi jumbo jimit 4.8" whiten 4fat proohon  jopas alko rullaan ja yllättävän hyvin piti kun tuolla märällä mutasella pelolla,metsässä ajelin :-)
tossa ylempänä kun runko koosta puhuttiin niin mulla toimii tosi hyvin tuo L olen 184cm.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Mulla oli samanlainen jyrkällä nousulla oleva Hopen stemmi paikallaan. Pituus oli ohjaamossa ok, mutta tuo rungon muotoilu teki sen että satulatolppa pitäis olla 450mm tms. inseam 92.

----------


## tonza85

Mikä on isoin takaratas jonka voi laittaa ton white 3 liten takavaihtajan kanssa?
Alkp on 11-32, aattelin tilalle 12-36 vai tyydynkö 11-34?

----------


## Garymies

Laita vaan 12-36. Siinähän on pitkähäkkinen vaihtaja ja 12-36 toimisi mediumillakin (tai lyhyellä ellei oo etuvaihtajaa)

----------


## yannara

> Onko Whiten läskeistä isompaa kokoa kuin L (19")? Koska se tuntuu olevan vähän siinä ja siinä jo tällaiselle 180-senttiselle. Reach saisi ainakin olla pidempi.



L pitäisi sopia vallan mainiosti 180cm:lle  :Hymy:

----------


## velib

> L pitäisi sopia vallan mainiosti 180cm:lle



Juu, en tuosta seuraavaa kokoa ottaisi, vaikka sellainen olisikin, mutta geometrialtaan pyörä on hieman lyhyt. Tai siis reach on lyhyt, perä on vaikka kuinka pitkä, ainakin 2fat prossa.

----------


## yannara

> Juu, en tuosta seuraavaa kokoa ottaisi, vaikka sellainen olisikin, mutta geometrialtaan pyörä on hieman lyhyt. Tai siis reach on lyhyt, perä on vaikka kuinka pitkä, ainakin 2fat prossa.



Ulottuvuutta voi korjata Stemmillä. Whitessahan tulee oletuksena mukana melko lyhyt stemmi. Rungon koko on mielestäni juuri se tärkein, sillä mennään perse edellä puuhun jos pallit on lähelläkään vaakaputkea tai satulaa ei saa stemmin kanssa samalle tasolle niin, että jalat ei yltä polkimiin kunnolla jne.

Nimimerkillä, 176cm hukkapätkä tietämättömyyttään ja raha-ahneuksissa 52cm pitkän pyörän selässä (siis minä).

----------


## slow motion

> L pitäisi sopia vallan mainiosti 180cm:lle



Sopii ainakin itselle 181cm lyhyelle kuskille.

----------


## ytte07

Otin tänään 3 proon tallista ja kävin kylän raitilla ajelulla. Takana JJ 4.8 tubelessina ja uudemmalla jalcon 90mm vanteella. Kyllä nyt surahteli rengas runkoon aina välillä. Prkeles...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Mulla on 4,8 colossus takana samalla kehällö 3litessä ja hyvin pelaa. Ehkä noin 5-7mm jää väliä per puoli. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Mulla mahtu budi ja toi JJ 4.8 sisurilla kyllä pyöriin. Nyt toi JJ on ollu tubelessina tallissa lepäämässä reilun pari viikkoo ja turvotusta on. Pitikin tänään juuri jopolta kysellä tuosta colossuksesta. Kuinkas levee se on tuolla 90mm jalcolla? Ja on se sulla tubelessi?

----------


## Jopo81

Kyllä se sisurilla pyörii vielä. Pitää mitata illemmalla ku meen kotiin.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Se tuo tubeless viritys vissii hieman tosiaan turvottaa. Mullaki rupes scoopissa budin karvat hinkuttaan mutasuojaa. Piti veistää pois

----------


## elasto

Mulla on sisurilla 3Fat Litessä alkuperäisellä 80mm vanteella Bud edessä ja takana. Takaa piti tosiaan nyppiä reunanappuloista nuo karvat pois, koska mutakeleillä keräsivät kakkaa niihin ja sitten kolisi ikävästi takahaarukkaan. Muuten mahtuu kyllä ihan hyvin pyörimään. Takana Sunracen 11-46 11-pakka ja alkuperäisissä Samoxin kammissa isoimman rattaan kohdalla 104BCD 30t Racefacen Narrow Wide.

----------


## ytte07

3 proon keulalle mahtuu kivasti 2xl tubelessina dt swissin 80mm vanteella.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Suurpiirteinen mittaus rullamitalla antaa colossukselle leveyttä noin 120mm nappuloiden ulkoreunoista, runko toki kapeampi.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Tuollaisella välyksellä mennään, eikä surahtele 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Kuulostaa aika kovalta lukemalta. Budi 80mm vanteella on muistaakseni luokkaa 116 ja ymmärrykseni mukaan leveimpiä kumeja. Mutta tää on vaan mun mielikuva. Joku tietävämpi voi korjata. Mulla toi JJ 4.8 snakeskin tubelessina 90mm jalcolla myös n.116. Mutta jos colossus on noin levee ni pitää unohtaa. Pitänee tilata JJ 4.4 taakse. Ideana siis laittaa porkkana proo kevyillä mutta mahd leveillä kumeilla. Vois vaimo lähtee välillä mukaan mehtään ja ite vois välillä käydä töissä kelviä myöden.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ealex

Koko riippuu paineesta. Monet renkaat venyvät aika paljon paineen mukaan, mm. Surlyt. Helposti yli 5mm...

----------


## Jopo81

Paine noin 0,6-0,8 bar mittaushetkellä. Teen tarkistusmittauksen kun oon tarkemmalla tuulella😉

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Vaihdoin tänään tuohon 3 proohon JJ 4.8 liteskinit alle. Tuossa surkee kännykuva takusesta. Onzan fr sisuri ja 0.6 bar jalcon 90mm vanteella. Leveyttä about 112mm. Pois otettu JJ oli snakeskin tubelessina 116. Ja siinäkin siis oli tilaa 2-3 milliä per puoli mutta ajossa runko venkoili ja otti välillä kiinni. Koitetaan tällä ny aluks.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Nyt katkesi takanavan akseli multakin 3prosta. Onko nämä menny vielä takuuseen vaihtoon ja jos on niin oletteko ostaneet saman sarjan jalcon 90mm kiekon eteenkin? Vähän hömelön näköiseksi jää muuten... jos menee ostohommiksi niin pitää rakentaa tuosta 29+ fillari tai ostaa laadukkaampi napa taakse.

----------


## AnttiL

Mikäs ohjainlaakeri white 3 lite:ssä on?
Vanhasta ei infoa heru..

----------


## ytte07

^^Piti oikein selata ketjua taakse päin ennen ku vastaa tuohon akselin hajoamiseen. Elikkäs mulla oli about vuosi ja kaks kuukautta ostosta kun meni poikki. Meni takuuseen ja tilalle tuli se uudempi 90mm jalco. Juuri eilen vaihdoin myös eteen saman sarjan kiekon ku ostin mennä viikolla -25% päiviltä.

----------


## Jopo81

Tuossa nyt vähän tarkempi mittaus ja kuva myös pumpunmittarin näyttämästä paineesta. Tönäriä vähän puristettu, että pysyy tuossa. On se oikeesti aika leveä 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JK-

Pikku viilausta viikonloppuna tuli tehtyä: jo tänään maksoi lenkillä itsensä takaisin kun eturatas kiviä meinasi kolistella, eipä tarvinnut taas kymppiä talutella  

Adaptereita on sitten yksi ylimääräinen jos jotain kiinnostaa 



Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

^Paljonkos tuollaiselle setille tuli hintaa? Itellä on e.thirteen bashi käytössä, mutta tuo olis kyllä siisti ja siro siihen verrattuna.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JK-

Tuo crash plate oli 39.90€ tuolta:
https://77designz.com/en/

Adapteri tuli bikesteriltä 18.80€, molemmat hinnat posteineen

Syy hommaamiseen on alla: "vain vähän hipaisi"

----------


## AnttiL

Vähän  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Lämä

Pituutta 194cm, suhteellisen lyhyeät kädet ja L-koon Lite 4:llä mennään. En tiedä paremmasta, mutta pyörä tuntuu sopivalta.

Tuttua juttua tässä ketjussa. Ensimmäisenä meni rataspakka, sitten tolpan rihlat ja kolmantena vapaaratas.

Jossain vaiheessa mahdollisesti päivitän renkaat. Ei taida olla helpoimmat litkutettavat nuo vanteet?

----------


## Jopo81

Eikö siinä ole jalcon kehät. Kyllä niillä litkutus pitäis onnistua. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lämä

> Eikö siinä ole jalcon kehät. Kyllä niillä litkutus pitäis onnistua.



Kiva kuulla. Jostain foorumeilta tullut sellainen käsitys, että olisi vaikeampi rasti. Spekseissä lukee, että on 90mm Jalcot. Whiten tarrat niissä on.

----------


## ytte07

Ne on juur ne jalcot. Ainakin jumbo jim 4.8 SS pysy napakasti hyllyllä kun sen ilmalla sinne nasautti tubelessi hommassa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Kattelin nyt vasta noita jopon kuvia colossuksesta. Onkohan tuo sitten jotenkin matala rengas jos jää 5-7mm tilaa per puoli? Itellä 3 proossa  samoilla jalcoilla jumbo jimin 4.8 litet onzan sisureilla. Leveyttä about 112 ja tilaa haarukkaan ehken 3-4 milliä per puoli. Runko M. Yllättävän kivasti noilla jumboilla muuten menee tuollainen reilu 12km suunta töihin kelviä n.0.8 paineilla. Kun vaan ottaa rennosti ja unohtaa 30km/h keskarit. 😎

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Oulunjulli

Colossus on matalampi kuin JJ, mutta selkeästi levämpi. Muklukissa JJ kanssa piti takarengasta siirtää taaemmas, siinä kun on semmoset säädettävät dropoutit. Colossuksen kun laitoin niin dropoutit takaisin niin eteen kuin menee, mutta ketjun puolen reunanappuloita piti leikata reippaasti ja edelleen ottaa ketjuun kiinni pienimmällä vaihteella.

----------


## Kihti

Mistä löytisi takavaihtajan korvake 4 fat liteen? Oulun kaupasta ei löydy eikä osannut sanoa milloin saa. Oisko kellään ylimääräisenä tai laittaa linkkiä mistä vois tilata?

----------


## JK-

Keulan päivittäminen kevyempään alkoi kiinnostamaan, muutama kysymys heräsi:

Oletteko vaihtaneet tapered vai suoralla putkella olevan keulan? 
Meneekö ohjainlaakeri vaihtoon?
Kevenikö paljon?

Onko kokemuksia kiinakuidusta? Ebay ja Ali noita myy satkun tuntumaan, onko ongelmia tiedossa?

Pyörä 4comp, samaa tekniikkaa taitaa keulan osalta olla muutkin?

----------


## hcf

Älä osta kiinakeulaa jos et hengestäsi halua eroon. Niistä ei ikinä tiiä.

----------


## Jopo81

Mulla 3litessä fat boyn kuitukeula. En nyt muista miten paljon keveni. Tapered putkella, eikä laakeria tarttenut vaihtaa. Onko tossa compissa alumiinikeula?

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## iTami

Pojan White Lite 4 renkaita pitäisi lähteä litkuttamaan mutta ei ole mitään tietoa onnistuuko vakiokumeilla / vanteilla vai onko tuhoon tuomittu yritys? Aikaisempaa kokemusta litkutuksesta ei ole, muuta kun mitä on videoista katsonut mallia ja täältä lukenut juttuja. Oheisten kuvien mukaiset renkaat ja vanteet pyörässä. Onko vinkkejä?

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

-JK compissa on tapered laakerit paikallaan. Keulassa on adapterikooli paikallaan vaikka se suoralla kaulalla onkin.

Itselläni meni vaikeaksi takuuhommat pro:n takakiekon kanssa kun tuo napa hajosi. Ilmoittivat että menisi ainakin 4vk kun saisin mitään vastausta että korvataanko vai eikö...pistää miettimään, että jos homma on tosiaan näin vaikeata niin saattaa olla viimeinen tästä firmasta fatbike. Reilun vuoden aikana siitä on murtunut runko ja nyt tuo takanapa. Ensimmäisenä sai vielä kiekoista viilata nippeleiden metallijäysteitä tuntitolkulla kun ei sisuritkaan kestäneet ehjinä..laatua.

----------


## mla

Sain tänään 20v työuran johdosta työantajalta 4Fat Liten - ennestään minullahan on jo 3Fat Lite - sillä ajettu joku 6000km.

3Fat on nyt huollossa XXL:ssä - ja yllättävää oli, että ilmaiseen huoltoon olisi ollut 1kk jono, mutta kun maksoi huollossa niin sen saakin parissa päivässä.
En oikein ymmärrä tätä logiikkaa eli miten ilmainen huolto voi tapahtua eri aikataululla kuin huolto josta maksaa.  No takakeskiössä oli jotain outoa rutinaa, joten pakko tuo oli huollattaa, että pääsee ajelemaan - vaimo siis ajelee toisella ja minä toisella  :Hymy: 

Tuli vihdoinkin muuten se Ride-Air painepullo - oma kompura taisi olla vain niin lussuissa asetuksissa, että en saanut pulloon kovin suuria paineita. Pitää kaivaa kompura romujen alta ja lisätä sen paineita. Testaan sitten uudelleen toimiiko tuo painepullo oikeasti.

Hiihtolomalla kun olin itse SPR:n vapaaehtoisena Pyhän rinteillä niin vaimo ajeli 3Fatilla ympäri Pyhätunturia pitkin viikkoa. Nyt on täpinöissään kun sai oman pyörän. Meillä kun on pituus sama, mutta inseamissa on 10cm ero niin pyörät pitää hieman eri säätöihin laittaa molemmille - kaksi pyörää helpottaa tuossa kummasti  :Cool:

----------


## Jopo81

Huikea työura. Onnea! Jospa oma pomokin olis hereillä, kun ens vuonna 15v. tulee täyteen.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JJasco

> Keulan päivittäminen kevyempään alkoi kiinnostamaan, muutama kysymys heräsi:
> 
> Oletteko vaihtaneet tapered vai suoralla putkella olevan keulan? 
> Meneekö ohjainlaakeri vaihtoon?
> Kevenikö paljon?
> 
> Onko kokemuksia kiinakuidusta? Ebay ja Ali noita myy satkun tuntumaan, onko ongelmia tiedossa?
> 
> Pyörä 4comp, samaa tekniikkaa taitaa keulan osalta olla muutkin?



Mä ostin On-Onen Fatty Forkin omaan Comppiin. Hintaero kiinakeuloihin ei ole suuri vaikka varmaan Kiinassa sekin tehdään. On suoralla putkella ja otin vanhasta putkesta alakoolin uuteen. Alakoolin vaihto riittää, jos ostat taperedin. 1,5kg tais lähteä painosta pois tuon osalta.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFA...bon-fatty-fork

----------


## JJasco

> Mulla 3litessä fat boyn kuitukeula. En nyt muista miten paljon keveni. Tapered putkella, eikä laakeria tarttenut vaihtaa. Onko tossa compissa alumiinikeula?
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Compissa on teräskeula ja painaa jotakuinki 2kg.

----------


## Jopo81

Punnitsin tuon alkuperäisen alukeulan ja se painaa keittiövaa'an mukaa 1030g. Johan silläkin keventää kilon tuosta teräskeulasta.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stoma

Nyt tuli tarve laittaa tuohon alkuperäisille jalcon vanteille tubeless setit. Vielä arvon että teenkö sen fatty stripperillä vai gorilla teipillä..   Samalla meinasin laittaa vähän paremmin rullaavat Jumbo jimit alkuperäisten tilalle, kannattaako 4.4" vai 4.8" laittaminen? 

Näin täällä myös lastenistuimen asennettuna whiteen mutta en kyllä enää löydä sitä. Tuohon ei taida ihan mikä vaan sopia? Pitäisi kuitenkin lapsi nyt saada kyytiin jotenkin.

----------


## Jakues

> Näin täällä myös lastenistuimen asennettuna whiteen mutta en kyllä enää löydä sitä. Tuohon ei taida ihan mikä vaan sopia? Pitäisi kuitenkin lapsi nyt saada kyytiin jotenkin.



Ostat satulatolppaan kiinnitettävän irtotarakan ja laitat istuimen siihen

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Barracuda

> Mä ostin On-Onen Fatty Forkin omaan Comppiin. Hintaero kiinakeuloihin ei ole suuri vaikka varmaan Kiinassa sekin tehdään. On suoralla putkella ja otin vanhasta putkesta alakoolin uuteen. Alakoolin vaihto riittää, jos ostat taperedin. 1,5kg tais lähteä painosta pois tuon osalta.
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFA...bon-fatty-fork



Mites sait jarrut askarreltua sopimaan, On-Onen keulassa on vanhempi napastandardi ja jarrulevy ei oikein kohtaa jarrusatulaa. 
Vai miten?

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Eikös se sama "vanha" napastandardi ole compissakin. Hyvin tuo mulla ainakin viimetalven toimi..

----------


## mla

Pitää hehkuttaa tuota http://ride-air.com/ kun sain sen oikeasti täytettyä kompuralla. 14bar paineeseen ja sain läskin kumit kovemmiksi kelviä varten kun tuli metsästä rämpimästä. Toimii juuri niin kuin ajattelin. Sopii juomatelineeseen eli kulkee hyvin mukana. Ja nyt on helppo täyttää kumit kun tulee maastosta kovemmalla alustalle.

2v odotus Kickstarterissa palkittiin siis - välillä meinasi mennä usko projektin onnistumisesta  :Hymy: 
Maksoin silloin koko paketista $59 ja mukana tuli pullo, lukko ja teline. Nyt samalla rahalla saa vain pullon. Lähettävät Kiinasta eli tulee ALVit päälle tuohon. ALV on joku 13€ nykyisellä taalan kurssilla.

----------


## mla

Sain 3Fatin huollosta. Vapaarattaan laakerit paukkui ja sen vaihto auttoi kummasti. Sama ongelma on maantiepyörän kanssa, mutta sen osista ei ole tietoa. Vapaaratasta ei myöskään siihen saa niin helposti tilattua uutta.
No pitää ajella läskillä ja cc:llä sen aikaa  :Hymy: 

Maantiepyörällä on ajettu joku 20tkm ja 3Fatilla 6tkm.

----------


## Barracuda

> Eikös se sama "vanha" napastandardi ole compissakin. Hyvin tuo mulla ainakin viimetalven toimi..



Ok, oli sellainen käsitys että jarrusylinteri ei mene ilman askartelua paikalleen mutta hyvä jos näin. 
Whiten 135 etunapa on sitten siis vanhemmalla RDS - mitoituksella.

----------


## JJasco

> Ok, oli sellainen käsitys että jarrusylinteri ei mene ilman askartelua paikalleen mutta hyvä jos näin. 
> Whiten 135 etunapa on sitten siis vanhemmalla RDS - mitoituksella.



Jarrusatula ei mene paikalleen ilman vippaskonsteja vaan satula jää liian sisälle. Alkuperäistä adapteria työstämällä sen saa oikealle kohdalleen. Tietty, jos löytyy sopiva adapteri niin sillä sitten kiinni.

----------


## patukka

> Mistä löytisi takavaihtajan korvake 4 fat liteen? Oulun kaupasta ei löydy eikä osannut sanoa milloin saa. Oisko kellään ylimääräisenä tai laittaa linkkiä mistä vois tilata?



LPR XXL huolto onnistui tilaamaan tämännäköisiä korvakkeita 4Fat liteen (Union GH-011), näyttivät sopivan omaani ihan ok. 

https://www.taylor-wheels.com/union-...screw-included

----------


## Wolfspaw

Minulta löytyisi varastosta lojumassa yksi ylimääräinen White 3 Fat Liten runko S kokoisena. Saisikohan siitä järkevästi rakenneltua esim. 29+ tai 27.5+ pyörän kohtuullisilla kustannuksilla?

----------


## Barracuda

> Jarrusatula ei mene paikalleen ilman vippaskonsteja vaan satula jää liian sisälle. Alkuperäistä adapteria työstämällä sen saa oikealle kohdalleen. Tietty, jos löytyy sopiva adapteri niin sillä sitten kiinni.



Thanks, noin ajattelinkin eli kevyt askartelu. Tai sitten navan vaihto RDS - mitoituksella olevaan. Anyway painoero originaaliin teräskeulaan on sellainen että askartelu kannattaa.

----------


## Kihti

> LPR XXL huolto onnistui tilaamaan tämännäköisiä korvakkeita 4Fat liteen (Union GH-011), näyttivät sopivan omaani ihan ok. 
> 
> https://www.taylor-wheels.com/union-...screw-included



Kiitoksia!

----------


## Blackborow

> Kiitoksia!



Mulla on Oulussa yksi 2Fatin korvake. Lieneekö vastaava?

----------


## Kihti

> Mulla on Oulussa yksi 2Fatin korvake. Lieneekö vastaava?



Oon googlaillu sopivaa korvaketta niin yleensä mainitaan että 2 ja 3 malliin ois sama korva, mutta nelosta ei mainita missään. Vertaappa tohon aiemman linkin kuvaan jos ois saman näköinen niin voisin tulla kattomaan mallikappaleen kans.

----------


## Otra

> Nyt tuli tarve laittaa tuohon alkuperäisille jalcon vanteille tubeless setit. Vielä arvon että teenkö sen fatty stripperillä vai gorilla teipillä..   Samalla meinasin laittaa vähän paremmin rullaavat Jumbo jimit alkuperäisten tilalle, kannattaako 4.4" vai 4.8" laittaminen? 
> 
> Näin täällä myös lastenistuimen asennettuna whiteen mutta en kyllä enää löydä sitä. Tuohon ei taida ihan mikä vaan sopia? Pitäisi kuitenkin lapsi nyt saada kyytiin jotenkin.



Minulla on joku perus lastenistuin 4Litessä, runko M kokoinen. Remmi pitää olla satulasta penkkiin, muuten isoissa töyssyissä osuu penkin pohja runkoon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Oon googlaillu sopivaa korvaketta niin yleensä mainitaan että 2 ja 3 malliin ois sama korva, mutta nelosta ei mainita missään. Vertaappa tohon aiemman linkin kuvaan jos ois saman näköinen niin voisin tulla kattomaan mallikappaleen kans.



Olen näemmä onnistunut piilottamaan sen korvakkeen niin hyvin, että en löydä sitä mistään.

----------


## Lamma

Olisiko kellään suosituksia runkokoon valintaan? Olen mitoiltani melkolailla väliinputoaja XXL:n mukaan, 181/81. Lähinnä kai sitä kaipaisi jotain näkemystä ajoasennosta noilla mitoilla.

----------


## JK-

Suosittelen L-kokoa

Itse oon 183/83 ja ehkä runko saisi olla jopa isompi kuin tuon L

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stoma

> Minulla on joku perus lastenistuin 4Litessä, runko M kokoinen. Remmi pitää olla satulasta penkkiin, muuten isoissa töyssyissä osuu penkin pohja runkoon



Mulla on L kokoinen runko ja hain halvimman istuimen XXL:stä, soviteltiin sitä siellä kaupassa että pitäisi sopia  :Leveä hymy: 





Hyvin on tilaa istuimella renkaaseen mutta alemmaskaan ei oikein voi laittaa. Laitoin vielä 4" Jumbo Jimit niin voidaan tyttären kanssa kirittää vaimoa uuden harrastuksen parissa asfaltilla  :Kieli pitkällä: . Tubeless hommat jäi tässä kiireessä kyllä tekemättä.

----------


## Lamma

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti Lamma
> 
> 
> Olisiko kellään suosituksia runkokoon valintaan? Olen mitoiltani melkolailla väliinputoaja XXL:n mukaan, 181/81. Lähinnä kai sitä kaipaisi jotain näkemystä ajoasennosta noilla mitoilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Suosittelen L-kokoa
> 
> Itse oon 183/83 ja ehkä runko saisi olla jopa isompi kuin tuon L



Näin minäkin arvelin, jostain syystä XXL:n mitoitussuositus on pienen oloinen noille fatbikeille.

----------


## Otra

Osaisiko joku kertoa missä mikäkin rikka ja tiiviste on takanavassa 😁 Kyseessä siis 4 Lite. Palaa kohta käpy kun yritän saada kamat oikeaan järjestykseen ja aina vaan ottaa pakan kiristyslevyt prikkaan kiinni. Kuuluuko tuon isomman prikan edes olla pakan puolella?

----------


## lehtijussi

Jussi-poika taas uuden jännän äärellä! 3 Liten etunavan laakeri otti ja hajosi jarrulevyn puolelta... tarviiko jotain erikoistyökalua, jotta saa puretuksi?  En löytänyt Youtubesta videota, jossa tuon tyyppinen etunapa huolletaan?

----------


## Viriviri

> LPR XXL huolto onnistui tilaamaan tämännäköisiä korvakkeita 4Fat liteen (Union GH-011), näyttivät sopivan omaani ihan ok. 
> 
> https://www.taylor-wheels.com/union-...screw-included



Juuri napsahti 3 Fat Litesta korvake. Olen muutenkin pohtinut onko lite 3 ja 4 rungoilla eroa? Näinköhän kävisi sama palikka?

----------


## Viriviri

> Juuri napsahti 3 Fat Litesta korvake. Olen muutenkin pohtinut onko lite 3 ja 4 rungoilla eroa? Näinköhän kävisi sama palikka?



Monologia jatkaekseni kaivoin miljoonalaatikkoja joista löytyi tuo GH-011 korvake, tai ainakin pirun lähellä koska sopi runkoon oikein ja vaihteet toimivat ilman ongelmia. Jos oikein muistelen korvake on ennen 2010 valmistetusta halvan pään Konasta.

----------


## JK-

Vinkkinä: Noita korvikkeita näyttäisi olevan eBayssa vähän päältä euron kappale

Pari tilasin itselle, eipä sitä tiedä jos tarvitsee

----------


## lehtijussi

> 3 Liten etunavan laakeri otti ja hajosi jarrulevyn puolelta... tarviiko jotain erikoistyökalua, jotta saa puretuksi?



Juu tarvi se. Tuollaisen parin kilon pikkumosan kanssa pikkuisen kolautin, jos toisenkin kerran, niin jo vaan irtosi laakeri... toinen lähtikin ihan käsikopelolla. 
3 liten navan laakerit on mallia 6001RSC2 ja valmistaja joku kiinan nyrkkipaja.  Uudet sitten joko SKF tai FAG.in mallistosta...

----------


## Wuffe

Olen lueskellut suosituksia ensimmäiseksi fatbike merkiksi. White vaikuttaisi hyvältä vaihtoehdolta. Lite varsinkin olisi hinnaltaankin aika kohtuullinen. Ei vaan näytä XXL:llä olevan s-koon Litejä yhtään, lieneekö tilapäistä.
Onko Pro-mallissa mitä parempaa kuin Litessä? Ainakin vaihteet ja jarrut erilaiset. Kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## Aflakorppi

Jos hintaeroa on n. 500 euroa ostaisin halvemman, ellei Pro ole jossain todella hyvässä tarjouksessa.

Tuolla 500 euron hintaerolla saa Liteen päivitettyä Sramin tai Shimanonin 1x11-vaihteiston(Sram 1x11 löytyy vakiona Prosta), saa XT/SLX-jarrut, jotka on huomattavasti paremmat kuin Prossa vakiona olevat ja jää vielä rahaa parempiin renkaisiin + ylijääneillä uusilla osilla saa vielä muutaman kymmentä euroa takaisin. Tietysti voihan Prohonkin päivittää paremmat jarrut ja paremmat kumit, mutta tulee kalliimmaksi.

Näin tein itse ja näin tekisin sinuna.

Muokkausta: Ja näin heti aamusta pamahti XXL.fin uutiskirje supersunnuntaista, ja nyt Pron saisi hintaan 1099 euroa. Joten teet niin tai näin niin molemmat on hinta/ominaisuus-suhteiltaan hyviä. Ehkä kannattaisi nyt napata tuo Pro ja päivittää siihen ne jarrut  ja paremmat renkaat vaikka myöhemmin, jos kokee niin. Ja siinä alkaakin olemaan pyörää pitkäksi aikaa.





> Olen lueskellut suosituksia ensimmäiseksi fatbike merkiksi. White vaikuttaisi hyvältä vaihtoehdolta. Lite varsinkin olisi hinnaltaankin aika kohtuullinen. Ei vaan näytä XXL:llä olevan s-koon Litejä yhtään, lieneekö tilapäistä.
> Onko Pro-mallissa mitä parempaa kuin Litessä? Ainakin vaihteet ja jarrut erilaiset. Kiitos

----------


## JK-

Pitäisi vilkaista 4 Compin vapaaratasta mitä on syönyt, tuntuu hieman ääntävän..

Oliko tuon avaamisesta ketjussa kokemuksia, tarvitseeko mitä erikoisempia avaimia tms: Lähteekö siis miten irti?

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Wuffe

Kiitos infosta. Huomasin aamulla tuon Pro mallin tarjouksen, mutta harmittavasti kokoina vaan M ja L.

Olen todellakin aloittelija  :Vink:  Miten ne päivitettävät jarrut eroaa Whiten alkuperäisistä? Paljonkohan nuo Pro ja Lite painaa?

----------


## samialkio

Ostin tänään vakuutusyhtiön varastolta projektiksi White Fatbike Pro:n. Muuten puuttuvat osata löytyvät omasta varastosta. Mutta etupyörän akseli ja holkit puuttuvat.Tuossa Prossa on vanhemmat kiekot pyöreillä kevennysreiillä. Olisiko kenelläkään sattunut jäämään ylimääräiseksi tai vinkata mistä voisi löytyä ? XXL:n sivuilla ei ollut, toki heidän aspaan ajattelin soittaa.

----------


## ytte07

https://www.xxl.fi/white-spare-part-...118532_1_style

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## samialkio

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-spare-part-...118532_1_style
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kiitos!

En osannut vain oikeasta paikasta etsiä  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

Noin sivut on aika surkeet. Akseleitakin oli joskus muistaakseni n.20€. Mutta kysäset huollosta. Kyl ne niitä saa tilattua.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Wuffe

XXL:stä kertoovat, Liteä tulee lisää syksyllä. Prota ei ole s-koossa ollutkaan. Siinä kaatui niiden pyörien ostoaikeet.

----------


## sakkeJKL

Pahoittelut näin alkuun kun en jaksa ketjua kahlata läpi.
Voisiko joku kertoa löytyykö 3fat liteen parempaa vapaaratasta joka käy heittämällä paikalleen? vakio pakka käytössä. 
Kiitos etukäteen.

----------


## samialkio

> Noin sivut on aika surkeet. Akseleitakin oli joskus muistaakseni n.20€. Mutta kysäset huollosta. Kyl ne niitä saa tilattua.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Akseli löytyi XXL Oulusta.Oulussa asuva kaveri haki / lähetti sen mulle (39 eur) ja holkit verkkokaupasta. Tuli sekin testattua että Norjan XXL sivuille pystyy kirjautumaan XXL Suomen tunnuksilla. Mutta tilattua ei sieltä Suomeen saa. Mutta fätti kasassa, se on pääasia  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

👍

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## DrWho

Muutamia vapaarattaan kynsien hajoamisia on tullu foorumilla vastaan. Nyt kÃ¤vi niin, ettÃ¤ vapaarattaan runko lahosi polkiessa. Kynnet sÃ¤ilyivÃ¤t kuitenkin ehjinÃ¤. Mallina tuo 3pro....

----------


## Wilgios

Miten kokoasiat tuossa White 4FAT Lite/pro, mitat 187/93 ja tuota ei saa isommassa kuin L koossa. Verrokkina mun maantiepyörä on runkona 60 ja Kona Won testi L koossa osoitti, että satulaa ei saa tarpeeksi ylös.

Whiteä ei myydä XL koossa?

Fatbikeä katselen 29 täpärin ja jäykkiksen kaveriksi, maantiepyörä menossa myyntiin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

4 Fat lite 599€

https://www.xxl.fi/white-4-fat-lite-...iiGsMMH0VWmmi8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Wilgios: Ei myydä xl koossa ja liian pieni on tuo L koko 93inseamille.

----------


## mahead

> Whiteä ei myydä XL koossa?



Jos Silverbackin Scoop käy, niin sitä on paria mallia xl-kokoisena heti saatavilla.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...atbike-lime-XL

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...mban-vihrea-XL

Keskustelua: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...kaupan-fatbike

----------


## Lämä

194/94 ja L-koon Lite. Tällä setupilla ajan ja olen ollut tyytyväinen. Orkkistolppaakin jää noin 15cm piiloon. Polkimen pinnasta satulan pintaan 93cm ala-asennossa.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mla

Olipas helppoa 4Fat Liten vanteiden kanssa verrattuna 3Fat Liten vanteisiin. Teippasin vanteet ja vaihdoin sisurit kevyempiin. 1,2kg lähti painoa pyörästä - ja puntarina taas tavallinen vaaka eli heittoa voi olla satoja grammoja tuossa punnituksessa  :Hymy: 
Gorillateippiä ja Surlyn kevyitä sisureita käytin taas. 

Mutta se helppous - kumi pomppasi vanteella ilman suurempaa yrittämistä ja pysyi siinä heti tasaisesti. 3Fat vanteiden kanssa joutui kikkailemaan vaikka mitä että sai kumin tasaisesti vanteelle.

----------


## JJu

> 194/94 ja L-koon Lite. Tällä setupilla ajan ja olen ollut tyytyväinen. Orkkistolppaakin jää noin 15cm piiloon. Polkimen pinnasta satulan pintaan 93cm ala-asennossa.
> Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mikä on tuo kuvassa näkyvä "tankkilaukku" ja mistä hommasit?

----------


## Lämä

> Mikä on tuo kuvassa näkyvä "tankkilaukku" ja mistä hommasit?



Taitaa olla Aliexpressistä ja Roswheel merkkinen. Pitäisi ostaa uusi kun tuo on rikki.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sakkeJKL

> Olipas helppoa 4Fat Liten vanteiden kanssa verrattuna 3Fat Liten vanteisiin. Teippasin vanteet ja vaihdoin sisurit kevyempiin. 1,2kg lähti painoa pyörästä - ja puntarina taas tavallinen vaaka eli heittoa voi olla satoja grammoja tuossa punnituksessa 
> Gorillateippiä ja Surlyn kevyitä sisureita käytin taas. 
> 
> Mutta se helppous - kumi pomppasi vanteella ilman suurempaa yrittämistä ja pysyi siinä heti tasaisesti. 3Fat vanteiden kanssa joutui kikkailemaan vaikka mitä että sai kumin tasaisesti vanteelle.



On todella näppärä myös litkuttaa. gorillaa kierros ja kompuralla nosto vanteelle, sitten vaan venan kautta 60ml kuraa perään ja avot.

----------


## Jenkka

Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että en ole koskaan saanut näin paljoa pyörää vastaavalla rahalla, kuin 4lite jäätävään tarjoushintaan. 

Ensimmäinen kunnon konkeli tuli hankittua v. 1984 (Peugeot harjoitusmaantiepyörä) ja ns. Oikeita pyöriä on tullut ostetuksi neljällä vuosikymmenellä.  

Kiva leluhan tämä on setämiehelle, vaikka olin vakaasti sitä mieltä, että läskiä en hanki :Hymy: 

Olen ajellut vasta pari kertaa, enkä osaa päättää vielä hankkisiko toiset renkaat. Tekeekö teidän mielestä mitään näillä veerubbereilla?

----------


## sakkeJKL

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että en ole koskaan saanut näin paljoa pyörää vastaavalla rahalla, kuin 4lite jäätävään tarjoushintaan. 
> 
> Ensimmäinen kunnon konkeli tuli hankittua v. 1984 (Peugeot harjoitusmaantiepyörä) ja ns. Oikeita pyöriä on tullut ostetuksi neljällä vuosikymmenellä.  
> 
> Kiva leluhan tämä on setämiehelle, vaikka olin vakaasti sitä mieltä, että läskiä en hanki
> 
> Olen ajellut vasta pari kertaa, enkä osaa päättää vielä hankkisiko toiset renkaat. Tekeekö teidän mielestä mitään näillä veerubbereilla?



Makuasia toki mutta itse vaihtelin aikoinaan 3liteen jumbo jimit 4.8 koossa ja pyörä muuttui 100x paremmaksi. lisää maavaaraa, parempi rullaus ja pito sekä kantoi hangella paremmin. samat kumit thä siinä pyörässä emännällä ja nyt hankittuun 4liteen tuli myös jj tosin tubeless muunnoksella. kolmoseen laitoin scwalben 13j kevennys sisurit ja muuttui huomattavasti kevyemmäksi ajella. vakio vannenauhat sai myös kyytiä kevyempien tieltä.

----------


## mla

> On todella näppärä myös litkuttaa. gorillaa kierros ja kompuralla nosto vanteelle, sitten vaan venan kautta 60ml kuraa perään ja avot.



Juu niin on. Mutta 4Fat Lite on etupäässä vaimon käytössä niin ei näe vaivaa - vaimo kun ei osaa tuota tehdä maastossa jos jokin menee pieleen.
Kumin se osaa paikata, joten sisureilla mennään  :Hymy:  Tuo uusi vanne tosiaan oikein 'imaisee' kumin siihen kiinni - todella suuri muutos verrattuna 3Fat Liten vanteeseen.

----------


## hcf

> sitten vaan venan kautta 60ml kuraa perään ja avot.



 Mulla taitaa olla sen 2desii ku suosittelevat 6-8oz läskirenkaisiin. Ohan se hyvä että myös tukkii  maholliset pistotki. Arskanpaisteessa myös haihtuu

----------


## mahead

> Mulla taitaa olla sen 2desii ku suosittelevat 6-8oz läskirenkaisiin. Ohan se hyvä että myös tukkii  maholliset pistotki. Arskanpaisteessa myös haihtuu



Minä laitoin ekalla kertaa parisen desiä kans, mutta sittemmin innostuin sen verran rengasjumppaamaan että olen jättänyt n. 1,5 desiin parilla edellisellä kerralla. Kumienvaihtoa on tullut muutaman kuukauden välein, ja ainakin viimeksi tuo 1,5 desiä oli enimmäkseen kaikki siellä renkaassa.

----------


## Syncromies

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että en ole koskaan saanut näin paljoa pyörää vastaavalla rahalla, kuin 4lite jäätävään tarjoushintaan. 
> 
> Ensimmäinen kunnon konkeli tuli hankittua v. 1984 (Peugeot harjoitusmaantiepyörä) ja ns. Oikeita pyöriä on tullut ostetuksi neljällä vuosikymmenellä.  
> 
> Kiva leluhan tämä on setämiehelle, vaikka olin vakaasti sitä mieltä, että läskiä en hanki
> 
> Olen ajellut vasta pari kertaa, enkä osaa päättää vielä hankkisiko toiset renkaat. Tekeekö teidän mielestä mitään näillä veerubbereilla?



Itse kokeilin myös liteä viikonloppuna ja oli kyllä halvaksi pyöräksi yllättävän hyvä ja mukava ajaa. Mitä renkaisiin tulee niin ehdottomasti litkutus ja sitten testailee rengaspaineita laidasta laitaan. Sen jälkeen miettii vasta erilaisen renkaan ostoa. Tuo tarjous on ollut törkeä.

----------


## yannara

Vähän jännä homma mutta näyttääpä tää pyörä pieneltä kuin arkistoja kaivoin. M-runko ja itse olen vain 175, mutta sivusta katsottuna lasten pyörä alla kun ois:

----------


## Wilgios

> Wilgios: Ei myydä xl koossa ja liian pieni on tuo L koko 93inseamille.



Kävin itse vielä liikkeessä koeajolla tämän toteamassa. Polvet jää koukkuun satulan korkeuden takia. 

Harmi. Hintalaatusuhteessa olis varmasti ollut mulle sopiva ns. kolmospyörä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> Teippasin vanteet ja vaihdoin sisurit kevyempiin. 1,2kg lähti painoa pyörästä - ja puntarina taas tavallinen vaaka eli heittoa voi olla satoja grammoja tuossa punnituksessa 
> Gorillateippiä ja Surlyn kevyitä sisureita käytin taas.



Ompahan vaakailut, heittoa voi tosiaan olla likemmäs kilo. Ei kait ny Whiten orkkisisurit paina yli puolta kiloo enempi/kpl kuin Surlyn sisurit?
Edes tubeleksena et pääsis 1,2 kg painonpudotukseen.

----------


## Smigi

Aikanaan vaihdoin omaan 3Proohon Onzan Freeride -sisurit ja alkuperäiset tuplavannenauhat Gorillateippiin: painoa lähti 440 g per kiekko. Orkkis sisuri painaa 560 g.

----------


## mla

> Ompahan vaakailut, heittoa voi tosiaan olla likemmäs kilo. Ei kait ny Whiten orkkisisurit paina yli puolta kiloo enempi/kpl kuin Surlyn sisurit?
> Edes tubeleksena et pääsis 1,2 kg painonpudotukseen.



No äkkiä kun katsoin niin 650g oli omat orkkissisurit ja uudet oli 320g - yht. >600g eroa. Teippi oli monikerroin ohuempaa kuin orkkis vannenauha ja siitä loput kevennyksestä. Mutta siis satoja grammoja voi olla toleranssi kun ei tuo iso vaaka niin tarkka ole, enkä voi kirjevaakaa tuossa käyttää  :Hymy: 
Kirjevaakani kun ei punnitse yli 3kg painoisia asioita. Tuo suurempi vaaka antaa siis suuntaa ei todellista painoa grammojen tarkkuudella.

Ja ei tubeleksena paljoa enempää saakaan kevennystä jos litkuja laitat ja teippaukseen pitää enemmän panostaa. Noista tulee helposti se 300g per vanne myös. Siksi en ole tubelekseen painon vuoksi edelleenkään mennyt kummassakaan pyörässä. Ajo-ominaisuuksien vuoksi voisinkin.

----------


## ytte07

Laitas kuule vakuumilla, hirvisäkillä tai vaikka jätesäkillä se tubelessi. Ensin pakkausteippiä reikien päälle ja sit joku muovi. Paino jää varmasti alle 100g ennen litkuja.

----------


## dxteri

Mikähän lie emännän 2litessä kun rupesi eilen takakumi pitämään narisevaa ääntä? Tänään käytin renkaan pois vanteelta ja kasailin takasin niin ääni vaan jatkuu? Rengas menossa rikki? Renkaana joku vanha surly ja ihan on sisurilla ja varmaankin orkkis vanneteipeillä. 

Eilen oli muutenkin rikkoutumis lenkki kun samaisesta fatista hajosi kesken lenkin myös keskiönlaakeri  onneksi varaosat siihen löytyi läheltä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Visa_äs

Moro. Onko muilla ollut murheita 4 fat liten etuvaihtajan kanssa? Ei meinaa pysyä säädöissä millään. Tuntuu että joka lenkin jälkeen sais säätää. Vaijeri varmaan luistaa vaihtajassa tai jotain? Onko jotain kikka kuutosta olemassa tohon vaijerin luistamiseen? 

Toinen kysymys: Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein tän ketjun keskustelujen perusteella että noi orkkis Jalcon vanteet sais litkutettua? Onnistuuko tolla alkuperäisellä renkaalla myös vai pitäiskö ostaa tubeles redi renkaat? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

4 sarjassa olevat jalcot toimii tubelessina. Orkkis renkaista ei kokemusta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

> Moro. Onko muilla ollut murheita 4 fat liten etuvaihtajan kanssa? Ei meinaa pysyä säädöissä millään. Tuntuu että joka lenkin jälkeen sais säätää. Vaijeri varmaan luistaa vaihtajassa tai jotain? Onko jotain kikka kuutosta olemassa tohon vaijerin luistamiseen?





Etuvaihtaja irti ja konkeli yhdellä eturattaalla operoitavaksi. Toimii takuulla 


Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Swatsi

> Etuvaihtaja irti ja konkeli yhdellä eturattaalla operoitavaksi. Toimii takuulla 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Toimii myös hyvästi, kun ottaa vaijeri/liipasinhilppeet poikkee, sinkularatas tilalle ja säätää etuvaihtajan ketjuohjuriks. Ei muuten tipaha rattaalta kovin helposti 😊 ...tarvi tosin pidemmän säätöruuvin

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Visa_äs

Joo tiedän, että tuo olis vaihtoehto ja varmaankin todennäköinen jos ei ala toimimaan tolla vaihtajalla. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lämä

Minulla ei ole ongelmaa etuvaihtajan kanssa. Onhan vaihtaja kunnolla kiinni? Maantiepyörässä en saanut etuvaihtajaa säätöihin, kunnes huomasin että se on melkein irti.

----------


## Visa_äs

> Minulla ei ole ongelmaa etuvaihtajan kanssa. Onhan vaihtaja kunnolla kiinni? Maantiepyörässä en saanut etuvaihtajaa säätöihin, kunnes huomasin että se on melkein irti.



Kertaalleen asian tarkistin mutta täytyy varmistaa vielä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## dxteri

> Mikähän lie emännän 2litessä kun rupesi eilen takakumi pitämään narisevaa ääntä? Tänään käytin renkaan pois vanteelta ja kasailin takasin niin ääni vaan jatkuu? Rengas menossa rikki? Renkaana joku vanha surly ja ihan on sisurilla ja varmaankin orkkis vanneteipeillä. 
> 
> Eilen oli muutenkin rikkoutumis lenkki kun samaisesta fatista hajosi kesken lenkin myös keskiönlaakeri  onneksi varaosat siihen löytyi läheltä 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Vastaan itse itselleni, eli takarenkaasta kuuluva narina taisikin johtua jonkun verran lippaavasta takakiekosta. Eilen ensimmäistä kertaa harjoittelin rihlausta ja sain kun sainkin kiekon suoremmaksi ja narinat loppui  nyt on taas hyvä emännän ajella

----------


## AnttiL

Noniin
 Keväällä vaidettu vapaaratas antautui tänään, yksi kynsi atomeina ja loputkin näyttää taiselunsa käyneiltä.
Eihän tuo uusi paljoa maksa mutta oliko joku vaihtanut jotkut muut kynnet??
Tai varaosa kynsiä mitkä tuohon kävisi?
Oltava repussa kohta mukana  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Käykö toi xxl:n myymä 3 interceptorin vaihtajan korvake 3 prohon? Oma vääntynyt...

----------


## Jopo81

^^Ite vaihdoin noi vapaarattaan kynnet pari vuotta sitten. Merkkiä en muista. 15ekeä tais maksaa ja paikalliselta huoltoukolta löytyi silloin palaset hyllystä.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ricce

4 Pro sisäänajossa ja kaikenlaisia kysymyksiä jo herännyt...

- XXL:n varaosatilanne ei ole ihan häävi, joten noita "whiten omia" varaosia haluaisin pitää omassa hyllyssä, eli lähinnä vaihtajan korvake ja vapaaratas, onko joku tutkinut, mitkä kävisi suoraan tilalle?
- Kiekot: Jalco SNOY90 w90" -vanteelle. Kumeina VEE Rubber VRB-375 Snow Shoe XL, onko tubeless -onnistumisia?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> - Kiekot: Jalco SNOY90 w90" -vanteelle. Kumeina VEE Rubber VRB-375 Snow Shoe XL, onko tubeless -onnistumisia?



Internjetin syövereistä löytyy onnistumistarinoita Gorillateipin kera. Kokeilut kuitenkin omalla vastuulla ja kustannuksella.

----------


## Ricce

> Internjetin syövereistä löytyy onnistumistarinoita Gorillateipin kera. Kokeilut kuitenkin omalla vastuulla ja kustannuksella.



Sinulla on parempi internetti, kuin minulla, olisiko linkkiä?

----------


## Ricce

Kumin valmistajan sivuilta löytyi tietoa, että olisi tubeless -ready, eli sen puolesta kait ok, mutta ihmetytti aika kovat suosituspaineet 8-20 PSI (0.6 - 1.4bar), itselläni ollut joku 0.45, kun en paremmasta tiedä.
https://www.veetireco.com/listings/f...316-2604b-8353

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Sinulla on parempi internetti, kuin minulla, olisiko linkkiä?



Tässä. Sivun 5. viesti, kirjoittaja Mika K.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Kumin valmistajan sivuilta löytyi tietoa, että olisi tubeless -ready, eli sen puolesta kait ok, mutta ihmetytti aika kovat suosituspaineet 8-20 PSI (0.6 - 1.4bar), itselläni ollut joku 0.45, kun en paremmasta tiedä.
> https://www.veetireco.com/listings/f...316-2604b-8353



Onhan noissa renkaissa "aina" kovat suosituspaineet; ilmeisesti virhevastuun välttämistä. Pienin suositeltu paine on sellainen, ettei läpilyöntejä pitäisi tulla. Pienemmällä paineella tapahtuva renkaan hajoaminen jää kuluttajan vastuulle.

----------


## Blackborow

> Tässä. Sivun 5. viesti, kirjoittaja Mika K.



öh... miten tuo White 2Fat Prota käsittelevä viesti liittyy enää mihinkään. Vanteet ja gummit vaihtuneet moneen kertaan.

----------


## sakkeJKL

itsellä 4 fatissä gorillat ja jj 4.8 toimii tubeleksena oikein hyvin. en usko että vrenkaat eroaa niin paljon etteikö onnistuisi.

----------


## Poy

> - Kiekot: Jalco SNOY90 w90" -vanteelle. Kumeina VEE Rubber VRB-375 Snow Shoe XL, onko tubeless -onnistumisia?



Samalla vanteella ja tyhjiöpussilla onnistunut Jumbo jimeillä, Dillinger 5, Bud ja Lou. Aina käyttänyt pikku kompuraa. Hankalin on ollut dillinger saada tiivistymään, mutta täältä saadulla erikeeperi vinkillä onnistui sekin. Samaa tyhjiöpussia käyttänyt nyt jotain 3-4 renkaan vaihtoa. Välillä mennyt ilman sisurin apua.
Hyvin onnistuu varmaan tuolla sinunkin renkaalla, moni muukin täällä tehnyt kyseiselle vanteelle.

----------


## JK-

> erikeeperi vinkillä.



Erikeeperi vinkillä??

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Poy

^ Renkaan ja vanteen väliin liimaa. Ainakin minulla eka yrittämällä pääsi kyljistä litkua ulos, mutta kun laittoi vähän liimaa, niin toimi sen pari kuukautta mitä käytin nastoja. Tosin kertaalleen leikattu tyhjiöpussikin piti liimata vanteelle, kun on aika liukas.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Mulla on takana jalco90 ja jj 4.8. Vannenauhana laminoitu mainosteippi ja päällä gorilla. Annoin teippien "liimaantua" pari päivää jonka jälkeen menin teipit hiustenkuivaajan kans läpi. Ei ole ollut vuotoja ja kompuralla ilmapillillä venttiilistä (sielu pois) ilmat ineen ja rengas nousi vanteelle ongelmitta. Paineet ollu sen jälkeen oileestaan koko ajan  0,35bar schwalben digimittarin mukaan.

----------


## Ricce

ensimmäinen kokeilu oli Motonetin heijastinteippi vannenauhana (paperi irroitettuna. Sen päälle liian kapeaa Gorillaa, eli piti vetää kaksi rinnakkain, jolloin meni ehkä 1cm päällekkäin, teippasin keskelle vielä yhden kierroksen.
Sisurin kanssa nostin renkaan vanteelle, sisuri pois ja toinen reuna auki, josta sisuri pois.
Venttiili oli vähän huono, koska kierteet ei mennyt juureen saakka, joten laitoin kaksi prikkaa juureen, ennen o-rengasta.
Nousi laiskalla kompuralla helposti vanteelle, mutta teipit vuoti, eli suhina kävi näistä vanteen reijistä, ei vanteen ja renkaan välistä. Ei siinä litkutkaan auttanut. Myös se venttiilin juuri falskasi vähän.

Otin gorillat pois ja lientä oli kyllä ympäriinsä teippien alla.

Putsailin liejut pois ja laitoin sisurin takas, koska tänään lenkille  :Hymy:  Harjoitukset jatkuu kyllä toiste. Haen leveää gorillaa ja kokeilen hiustenkuivaajaa, sekä asettumista.

----------


## harmis

Unohtakaa teipit sun muut viritykset. Kaikista helpoin tapa on fattystripper. Mikäli ei meinaa nousta vanteelle, käyttää telttapatjaa apuna. Halkaistu sisuri tietysti kans on helppo mutta tuo 90mm kehä alkaa olla niin leveä että ei tahdo löytyä sopivaa sisuria enää. Vähän hintava se on mutta säästää kirosanoja ja aikaa.

----------


## JPTH

Vielä parempi ja helpompi vaihtoehto kirkas kiveniskuteippi.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> öh... miten tuo White 2Fat Prota käsittelevä viesti liittyy enää mihinkään. Vanteet ja gummit vaihtuneet moneen kertaan.



Eikös näissä ole ollut aina joko Mulefutit tai Jalcot? Ensinmainittu on ihan virallisestikin tubeless-käypäinen.

----------


## Ricce

fattystripper oli mielenkiintoinen (myös kuvahaulla), heti näen mielessäni jumppanauhan, kunhan koko osuisi...

----------


## Ricce

Kuvassa (alkup. vannenauha vielä kiinni) näkyy nuo pienet reijät aika reunassa, eli tuo on haastava teipata. Teippi pitää näemmä nostaa vähän enemmän tuonne reunalle.

Harmi ettei fattystrippereitä saa lähempää.

----------


## hcf

^Scoopissa pistin vaan pätkän gorillaa noitten päälle ku ei gorillan leveys riittäny. Toki vois pistää 2 kierrostaki mutta hyvin se o pitäny.

----------


## Visa_äs

Ootteko kokeillu sillain tohon Jalcon vanteelle että laittais gorillaa reikien päälle liimapinta renkaan sisäpuolelle päin ja sit molemmille reunoille gorillaa kierros? 

Kaippa tuollainen olis kevyempi kun se alkuperänen vannenauha joka on aika paksu? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Voi sen noinkin toteuttaa.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Laitoin kierroksen sitä 73mm leveää ja kierroksen 50mm leveää gorillaa niin että ovat koko vanteen leveydeltä ja keskellä menevät hieman päällekkäin. Hiustenkuivaajan kans on helppo tasotella rypyt.

----------


## Visa_äs

Okei. Ajattelin että tuollain on varmaan helpoin toteuttaa! Täytyy jossain välissä askarrella ja ottaa paino ennen ja jälkeen. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harmis

> fattystripper oli mielenkiintoinen (myös kuvahaulla), heti näen mielessäni jumppanauhan, kunhan koko osuisi...



Taitaa olla aikalailla samaa tavaraa mutta jumppanauhassa on se ongelma että ei ole yhtenäinen. On siis poikkastu. Tietysti jos se pysyisi teipillä kasassa niin mikäpä estää kokeilemasta.

----------


## Jenkka

Jaahas eka kokeilu nostaa kompuralla 4lite orkkiskumeilla vakuumipussivirityksellä. Ei tuu mitään.  Tilasin jumbo jimit ja kokeilen niillä aitten....

Onko jokunsaanut nuo snowshoet nousemaan ilman telttapatja tms viritystä?

----------


## JK-

Hyvä kikka on kiristää kuormaliinalla / sidontavyöllä rengasta vanteelle 

Itsellä 4compissa ei nouse ilman vanteelle millään, liinan kanssa menee lähes itsestään

tosin napsauttimella, kompuraa ei käytössä

Kuvassa jo liina hieman löysättynä, alkuun saa olla tiukemmalla: hyvä on kun rengas on tasaisesti hieman kuopalla joka kohdasta

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Jaahas eka kokeilu nostaa kompuralla 4lite orkkiskumeilla vakuumipussivirityksellä. Ei tuu mitään.  Tilasin jumbo jimit ja kokeilen niillä aitten....
> 
> Onko jokunsaanut nuo snowshoet nousemaan ilman telttapatja tms viritystä?



1. Asenna päälirengas sisäkumin kanssa. Sisäkumiin niin paljon ilmaa, että päälirengas napsahtaa kauttaaltaan paikalleen. Käytä runsaasti liukastetta, esim. Fairya.
2. Tyhjennä sisuri ja irroita päälirenkaan toinen puoli vanteelta. Tässä kohtaa toisen puolen tulisi pysyä paikallaan ihan itsestään.
3. Sisuri pois ja tubelessventtiili paikalleen.
4. Nosta päälirengas takaisin vanteelle.
5. Nosta päälirengasta vanteen uraan rengasraudalla niin pitkältä matkalta kuin menee; yleensä noin 1/2 kierrosta. Aloita 1/4 kierros ennen venttiiliä ja etene venttiilin suuntaan.
6. Täytä rengas kunnes napsahtaa paikalleen
7. Irroita sielu ja lisää litku
8. Täytä uudelleen ja ravistele

----------


## Blackborow

Turha sitä on sisurin kanssa nostaa molemmilta puolin. Riittää että toinen puoli nousee ja sitten sisuri pois.

----------


## Jenkka

Kiitos kaikille herroille vinkeistä. Ensimmäistä fättikumia tässä askarrellaan...normi mtb renkaita tullut laiteltua useampi vuosi.

----------


## pee

> Vielä parempi ja helpompi vaihtoehto kirkas kiveniskuteippi.



Mitä teippiä käytit? Talvella harkitsin Bilteman kiveniskuteippiä, muttei se kestänyt pakkasessa halkeamatta rungon suojanakaan, niin katsoin parhaaksi jättää kokeilematta tubelesointiin.

----------


## JPTH

Mulla oli 3m teippi kyllä kestää,laittaa tarpeeks leveenä leikkaa sit ylimääräiset kun renkula kokonaan paikallaan.Tosi helppo.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jenkka

Hep...kuormaliinakikka oli laaki ja vainaa...jo oli helppo saada orkkis snowshoe nousemaan ylös. Miten mää en tota aikaisemmin ollut tiennytkään. Suuri kiitos!

----------


## mattimat

XXL:llä kaikki pyörät 20% alennuksessa, löytyi myös L-koon White 4FAT Pro hintaan 1042€, minkä "sorruin" ostamaan. Liki kolmen kuukauden läskitön kausi lopussa ;-)

----------


## Mikko-Petteri

Hei kaikki,

Sen verran on matkaa kokeilemaan Whiten fattejä että ajattelin kysyä täältä kummalla koolla noin 180cm ajajat polkevat M/17" vai L/19"?

Kiitän etukäteen jo..  :Hymy:

----------


## Vihtahousu

Moro,

Ite 185cm ja Ällä käytössä just passeli

----------


## Visa_äs

> Hei kaikki,
> 
> Sen verran on matkaa kokeilemaan Whiten fattejä että ajattelin kysyä täältä kummalla koolla noin 180cm ajajat polkevat M/17" vai L/19"?
> 
> Kiitän etukäteen jo..



Moro. 

Rouvalla on käytössä toi M-koko ja itekkin sillä välillä ajelen. Oon 183cm pitkä ja ihan hyvin silläkin ajelee. Jos ittelle ostaisin niin ottaisin kyllä L-koon. Hieman siis maku asia 180 pitkälle. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## twigpath

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...31661920401679

----------


## Lämä

Tyylikäs tuo Fat 5

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Oho. Onpa hieno

----------


## Ricce

183cm pitkä, reiden sisämitta 84cm ja L koon 4 Pro passeli.

----------


## Blackborow

> Oho. Onpa hieno



On ja näyttäisi olevan ihan asiallista palikkaakin ripustettu kiinni. Tuotantomallissa tilanne voi sitten olla taas ihan toinen.

----------


## Lämä

> On ja näyttäisi olevan ihan asiallista palikkaakin ripustettu kiinni. Tuotantomallissa tilanne voi sitten olla taas ihan toinen.



Joo, mutta onhan tuossa Interceptorissa (vai mikä se oli) sen verran hintaakin, että voi olla hyvätkin osat.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pancho

> Joo, mutta onhan tuossa Interceptorissa (vai mikä se oli) sen verran hintaakin, että voi olla hyvätkin osat.
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Juu Interceptor olis se kuitunen, mutta tossa näkyy hitsaussaumat eli taitaa olla Pro. Jos vanhat merkit pitää paikkansa ja kuvalla on mitään todellisuutta taustallaan.

----------


## TheMiklu

Rungossa lukee Interceptor kyllä.

----------


## Pancho

Erittäin osuva huomio. 

Saas nähdä mitä tulee.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Minkäs näköisiä pyöriä olette rakennelleet näistä vanhemmista virityksistä? Tässä allekirjoittaneen ainut jäljellä oleva white:

----------


## JK-

Voisko tuo fat5i olla rungoltaan titaania..?

----------


## Jopo81

Tollanen monikäyttökulkine tuosta on muotoutunut 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

29+ kiekot käy kyllä hyvin tuohon runkoon.

----------


## Poy

Eiköhän tuon uuden 5 fatin tyyli ole kopioitu Cubelta.

----------


## Jopo81

> 29+ kiekot käy kyllä hyvin tuohon runkoon.



Oli itsellekin positiivinen yllätys tuo uusi ilme ja mukahan tuolla on ajaakin 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ricce

Tubelessia.. Kolmas kerta toden sanoo, alko vihdoin pitää, katsotaan kuinka pitkään.
Hetken seurantaa ja sitten takakumi.
Motonetin heijastinteippiä ja Gorillaa.

----------


## Nufan

> Hei kaikki,
> 
> Sen verran on matkaa kokeilemaan Whiten fattejä että ajattelin kysyä täältä kummalla koolla noin 180cm ajajat polkevat M/17" vai L/19"?
> 
> Kiitän etukäteen jo..



181 ja M kokoisia Whiten läskejä omistan. Pidän kokoa hyvänä, mutta voisin hyvinkin ajaa myös isommalla rungolla.

----------


## BB Holland

> 4 Pro sisäänajossa ja kaikenlaisia kysymyksiä jo herännyt...
> 
> - XXL:n varaosatilanne ei ole ihan häävi, joten noita "whiten omia" varaosia haluaisin pitää omassa hyllyssä, eli lähinnä vaihtajan korvake ja vapaaratas, onko joku tutkinut, mitkä kävisi suoraan tilalle?
> - Kiekot: Jalco SNOY90 w90" -vanteelle. Kumeina VEE Rubber VRB-375 Snow Shoe XL, onko tubeless -onnistumisia?



Eikös XXL myy korvakkeita, mutta tämäkin käy http://soshanger.com/epages/box11137...ucts/D16-black

Valmistajan suositus koosta: 175-180-senttisille käy sekä M että L

----------


## Ricce

> Eikös XXL myy korvakkeita, mutta tämäkin käy http://soshanger.com/epages/box11137...ucts/D16-black
> 
> Valmistajan suositus koosta: 175-180-senttisille käy sekä M että L



Tällaisen iski kouraan, kun kysyin. Musta olis ollut hienompi  :Hymy:

----------


## JK-

Tuommoisen laitoin tilaten itselle varalle, ei ole hinnalla pilattu:

http://s.aliexpress.com/EFb6bYFF 


Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mattimat

Koskahan nuo uudet 5Fatit saa kaupasta ostaa ? On näemmä vaihdevaijeria viety osan matkaa putken sisällä, esillä valmiina litistymään sitten tuolla keskiön alla.

----------


## hcf

Eiköhän ne kohta tule ennakkotilaukseen kuha julkistavat kaikki 2018 mallit

----------


## Wolfspaw

Jos sopii udella, niin mitkä nuo 29+ kiekot ja navat on? Olisi vähän samanlaisia suunnitelmia omaan Whiten runkoon.

----------


## Jopo81

Jaa mää vai? Kehät dartmoor aircraft 29+ ja navat on 3liten orkkisnavat. Kehät ja pinnat sekä kumit sisureineen naapurikylän asentajalta. 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mattimat

> Turha sitä on sisurin kanssa nostaa molemmilta puolin. Riittää että toinen puoli nousee ja sitten sisuri pois.



Meinaat, että toinen puoli ei lainkaan vanteella ja sitten vaan sisurilla toinen reuna kohilleen. Tänään paskartelin niitä 4Fat Pron, Snowshoe 4.8 kumeja whiten vanteille, ei noussut, ei tosin ollut kuormaliinoja käytettävissä. Renkaat ovat aivan tolkuttoman löysät näille vanteille. Mulefutille nousi ilman sisuria plurbs vaan.

----------


## mattimat

4Fat Pro auringossa. Edessä 4.8 JJ,takana alkuperäinen Snowshoe 4.8. Tuo 28 hampainen eturatas näyttää naurettavan pieneltä. Ensimmäisellä lenkillä tuntui, että eturattaan voisi vaihtaa 30 tai jopa 32 hampaiseen. Käytettyjä saa tarjota.


Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Pekka.S

> 4Fat Pro auringossa. Edessä 4.8 JJ,takana alkuperäinen Snowshoe 4.8. Tuo 28 hampainen eturatas näyttää naurettavan pieneltä. Ensimmäisellä lenkillä tuntui, että eturattaan voisi vaihtaa 30 tai jopa 32 hampaiseen. Käytettyjä saa tarjota.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk



Verkkokaupan fatbike ketjussa joku kauppasi vasta sinkula rattaita.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jenkka

> Jaa mää vai? Kehät dartmoor aircraft 29+ ja navat on 3liten orkkisnavat. Kehät ja pinnat sekä kumit sisureineen naapurikylän asentajalta. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla




Ja erittäikin pätevän näköinen pieni runkolaukku whiten runkoon...mikähän tuo laatuaan???

----------


## Jopo81

https://m.bikester.fi/tarvikkeet/pol...ku/359328.html

Tuollainen halpa ja toimiva laukku kyseessä

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jyri K

^ Kiitos vain vinkistä. Meni laukku tilaukseen myös kun Fattin varasisäkumi täyttää melkein koko satulalaukun.  :Hymy: 

jyri

----------


## Jopo81

> ^ Kiitos vain vinkistä. Meni laukku tilaukseen myös kun Fattin varasisäkumi täyttää melkein koko satulalaukun. 
> 
> jyri



Olehan hyvä, itellä yleensä kulkee paikkauskamat vaan matkassa.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jyri K

Laitoin tubeleksi renkaat niin pelkillä paikkakamoilla ei taida tehdä mitään jos puhkeaa metsässä. 

Jyri

----------


## mahead

> Laitoin tubeleksi renkaat niin pelkillä paikkakamoilla ei taida tehdä mitään jos puhkeaa metsässä. 
> 
> Jyri



Eipä niillä. Pikkureiät paikkaantuu litkun itsensä voimin, mutta isompia reikiä varten minäkin pidän varasisuskumia matkassa. Sekä rengasmuoveja, paikkarasiaa (sitä sisuskumia varten, jos käy niin huono tuuri että sekin puhkeaa sen ulkokumin reiän kohdalta). Menee varmaan liiottelun puolelle, mutta lisäksi ittelläni on aina mukana Mora (semmoinen tulus-malli jolla saa nuotion sytytettyä), näin kesällä kyypakkaus, pikku kuuskulma-avainsarja sekä ilmojen mukaan jotain varavaatetta.

----------


## Jenkka

Kiitos vinkistä... mulla on vuosien varrella muodostunut päivämatkalle  perussetti: monitoimityökalu ketjutyökalulla, ketjun pikalinkku, vaihtajan korvake, rahaa, sisäkumi, pikapaikat, kunnon pumppu, nippusiteet, jesaria pumpun ympärille kierrettynä reilusti ja nyt varmaan täytyy läskin mukana ottaa ulkorenkaan paikkalappuja, sytkä ja pikaliimaa. Kun on ketju katkennut ja vaihtajan korvake mettässä, niin molempia osaa arvostaa. Varmaan kyypakkaus olisi syytä ottaa....

----------


## Jyri K

Kyypakkaus pitää ottaa itsekin kun monesti 8v poikakin mukana. 

Jyri

----------


## ytte07

https://yle.fi/aihe/artikkeli/2015/0...i-oiva-ensiapu

Tiiä sitte mitä sinne laukkuun pistäis...

----------


## Mikko-Petteri

kysymys,

taitaa olla 190mm takanapa näissä whiten fatteissä (white 3 fat pro kiikarissa)?

----------


## ytte07

190 pikalinkkuhan siinä on juu.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

Nythän nuo ois Fat5 mallit ennakkomyynnissä. Interceptor tosiaan alumiinia nyt ja Prosta sekä Litestä myös XL-kokoa tarjolla.

https://www.xxl.fi/pyoraily/polkupyo...tbike/c/100220

----------


## VAT69

Mitähän ihmettä, Interceptorin hitasaussaumaa:


Ja pron vastaavaa:

----------


## Wuffe

Onkohan niin ettei S koon runkoja tule mihinkään malliin...

----------


## ytte07

Whiten porukka on näköjään sitä mieltä että pikalinkku on lippulaivan takusessa parempi ku edellisten läpiakseli? Proon liipasin vaihdettu edukkaampaan...

----------


## Lämä

Olisipa ollut tuo xl koko ja valkoinen väri jo aiemmin Litessä! L koon vihreän ostin, se on niin rumakin, että ei kiinnosta päivittää osia.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Janos86

> Olisipa ollut tuo xl koko ja valkoinen väri jo aiemmin Litessä! L koon vihreän ostin, se on niin rumakin, että ei kiinnosta päivittää osia.
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Laita se myyntiin ja osta uusi, nimimerkillä veli kaipaa fillaria

----------


## Barracuda

Kummallisia nuo uudet läskit. 
Osat on kyllä parantuneet ja Interceptorissa alkaa olla jo laatukeskiötä sun muuta kuten tuossa hintaluokassa pitääkin.   
Mutta mistähän on rungot hankittu kun lite painaa hyytävät 16,2 kg ja Interceptorikin 14,3 kg.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

Minkäslaiset geometriat noissa on? 180/86-ukkelille M vai L?

Jaahas, kokotaulukon mukaan näköjään vahva M.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Tosi huono hitsisauma on noissa rungoissa, eli en ihmettele miksi malleista joihin on vedetty maali..on hiottu nuo saumat tasaiseksi. Kalleimmassa hiontajäljet olisivat näkyvillä, niin jätetty tekemättä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jakke81

Kalleimman pro mallin hinnalla saa trek farley 5 2018. Tosin noissa 27.5 kiekot jotka osalla saa näppylöitä nousemaan. 
Mutta itse laittaisin ennemmin euroni tuollaiseen.

----------


## pee

5 Fat Interceptorhan on kampisettiä, vanteita ja renkaita lukuun ottamatta kuin 3 Fat Pro. Tulevaisuudessa 7 Fat Interceptor vastannee 4 Fat Liteä  :Hymy:  No toki ohjehintakin on tippunut hieman.

----------


## pee

> Kalleimman pro mallin hinnalla saa trek farley 5 2018. Tosin noissa 27.5 kiekot jotka osalla saa näppylöitä nousemaan. 
> Mutta itse laittaisin ennemmin euroni tuollaiseen.



Tuossa hintaluokassa ei tarvitse edes Trekiin tyytyä, kun Cube Nutrail Prota on saanut Fun Cornerista suurin piirtein noihin hintoihin.

----------


## mattimat

> Kummallisia nuo uudet läskit. 
> Osat on kyllä parantuneet ja Interceptorissa alkaa olla jo laatukeskiötä sun muuta kuten tuossa hintaluokassa pitääkin.   
> Mutta mistähän on rungot hankittu kun lite painaa hyytävät 16,2 kg ja Interceptorikin 14,3 kg.



Interceptor oli mielstäni parhaimmillaan kokoonpanoltaan kumeja lukuunottamatta kolmosversiossa. Siihen olin kovin tykästynyt kunnes vorokin sen erinomaisuuden havaitsi ja siirsi pyörän omaan käyttöönsä. Nyt ei harmita, etten odotellut näitä uusia malleja vaan ostin loppuunmyynnistä 4Fat Pron.

----------


## Jenkka

Taitaa jäädä kauppaan aika monelta, jossei -15pinnaa enempää irtoa....

ja olisivat nyt laittaneet snakeskinit lisäksi tohon interceeptoriiin

----------


## Blackborow

> Kummallisia nuo uudet läskit. 
> Osat on kyllä parantuneet ja Interceptorissa alkaa olla jo laatukeskiötä sun muuta kuten tuossa hintaluokassa pitääkin.   
> Mutta mistähän on rungot hankittu kun lite painaa hyytävät 16,2 kg ja Interceptorikin 14,3 kg.



No tota luokkaa ne painaa muutkin tuossa hintaluokassa ja jos vanhat merkit paikkansa pitää niin siellä pitkästi toista kiloa pelkkää sisuria.

----------


## JJasco

> Taitaa jäädä kauppaan aika monelta, jossei -15pinnaa enempää irtoa....
> 
> ja olisivat nyt laittaneet snakeskinit lisäksi tohon interceeptoriiin




Tuo on ennakkomyynnin alennus, eiköhän jatkossa tule jokaviikkoisia synttäreitä ja yöhulinoita, joissa irtoaa halvemmalla.

Mitä tuossa nopeasti kattelin noi uudet mallit niin ei noista kyllä voi oman nykyisen 4Compin kokoonpanon jälkeen ostaa kuin Interceptorin, mutta tuohon rahaan tosiaan taitaa saada jo laadukkaampaa merkkiä. Interceptor noista hienoin, Prossa ihmeellinen 80/90-luvun väritys.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Interceptorin rungon voisi ostaa tuohon omaan joskus isoimmassa koossa, jos niitä tulee myyntiin.

----------


## Poy

> ja olisivat nyt laittaneet snakeskinit lisäksi tohon interceeptoriiin



Tuohan on kaksi kertaa kalliimpi addix rengas, ainakin kuvien perusteella.

----------


## Jenkka

> Tuohan on kaksi kertaa kalliimpi addix rengas, ainakin kuvien perusteella.



tuo tuo,,,addixissa myös on snakeskin ja ei se addix 2 x kalliimpi ole jos vertaa vanhaan jumbo jimiin - edes liteskiniin

----------


## rantamies

Interceptorissa ei näytä enää takana olevan edes läpiakselia. Kokoajan menevät vain halvempaan suuntaan.

----------


## yannara

Eipä hymyilytä 5.pesue. Painoa tullut lisää ja ulkonäöltään rumempi (makuasia toki).

----------


## Dayton

4fat prossa pihistettiin jo vaihtamalla kuitukeula alukeulaan, downgreidaus näyttää edelleen jatkuvan  :Irvistys: 

PS. Paljonko tuosta vanhasta 4fat prosta kehtaa enää pyytää käytettynä 4.8" JJ ja 4.8" nastarenkailla?

----------


## Ricce

> 4fat prossa pihistettiin jo vaihtamalla kuitukeula alukeulaan, downgreidaus näyttää edelleen jatkuvan 
> 
> PS. Paljonko tuosta vanhasta 4fat prosta kehtaa enää pyytää käytettynä 4.8" JJ ja 4.8" nastarenkailla?



Nastat voisi kiinnostaa jos sopivaan hintaan luovut  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

Joku muistaakseni kirjoitti että huollon mukaan kuitusissa olis ollu jotain häikkää. Ja 4 alu olis saatu painoltaan samaan. Mulla ei oo kyllä ollu 3 keulan kans ongelmia. Mikä koko nelosessa ja missä päin?

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jenkka

Saa mennä nyt näin. En saanut kalavakuumia oikein hyväksi,  niin   tein perinteisesti gorillalla tubeless konversion. JJ 4,8 tuntuu aika hämmentävältä leijaamiselta tällaiselle new-born fättimiehelle, joka vuosia ajellut nakeilla röllipolkujakin.

Penkki vaihtui omaan ahteriin sopivaan spooniin.

Aika pienenä ajattelin upgreidauksen pitää. Muihin pyöriin tullut hakattua rahaa sen suhteen liiaksikin.



Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jenkka

> Saa mennä nyt näin. En saanut kalavakuumia oikein hyväksi,  niin   tein perinteisesti gorillalla tubeless konversion. JJ 4,8 tuntuu aika hämmentävältä leijaamiselta tällaiselle new-born fättimiehelle, joka vuosia ajellut nakeilla röllipolkujakin.
> 
> Penkki vaihtui omaan ahteriin sopivaan spooniin.
> 
> Aika pienenä ajattelin upgreidauksen pitää. Muihin pyöriin tullut hakattua rahaa sen suhteen liiaksikin.
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kuva vielä.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mahead

> Aika pienenä ajattelin upgreidauksen pitää. Muihin pyöriin tullut hakattua rahaa sen suhteen liiaksikin.



Niin mäki aikanaan aattelin.

----------


## elasto

Onko kukaan asentanut onnistuneesti White 3Fat Liten alkuperäisille 80mm Whiten kehille tubelessina renkaita tuon FattyStripperin kanssa? Mulla on renkaina Surlyn Budit ja ne istuu niin löysästi noilla kehillä, että vähän pelottaa tuo viritys niillä. FattyStrippereiden mukana saisi kyllä näköjään tilattua tuollaiset vaahtomuovirinkulat, mutta tarviiko niitä?

----------


## teevo

Moi. Kannattaako hommata noita whiten 5 sarjan pyöriä? Pro vs. Interceptor? Saako tuohon hintaan jotain parempaa?

----------


## TheMiklu

Kanjoninlta Dudea äkkiä tilaukseen. Sitten kun niitä ei enää saa voi esittää muita kysymyksiä.

----------


## llgss

> Moi. Kannattaako hommata noita whiten 5 sarjan pyöriä? Pro vs. Interceptor? Saako tuohon hintaan jotain parempaa?



Itse pähkäilin vuosi sitten samaa, silloin Verkkiksen myymät Silverback Scoopit veivät voiton. Vaan eipä niitä päässyt koeajamaan, niin jäi kauppaan. Nyt uusi White Pro kiikarissa.

----------


## jopoaja

Kun näin kuvan 5Fat Interceptorista ekan kerran, luulin että runko olisi titaania ja se olisi ollut jo kunnon upgrade  :Hymy: 

Mutta ei, ovat menneet vaihtamaan parhaankin mallin rungon materiaaliksi alumiinin. Taitaa edelleen paras White -läski olla 3Fat Interceptor, sen jälkeen speksit ovat laskeneet tasaisesti.

----------


## Jenkka

> Onko kukaan asentanut onnistuneesti White 3Fat Liten alkuperäisille 80mm Whiten kehille tubelessina renkaita tuon FattyStripperin kanssa? Mulla on renkaina Surlyn Budit ja ne istuu niin löysästi noilla kehillä, että vähän pelottaa tuo viritys niillä. FattyStrippereiden mukana saisi kyllä näköjään tilattua tuollaiset vaahtomuovirinkulat, mutta tarviiko niitä?



Laitetaanko kimppatilaus 2 settiä posteineen näyttäisi olevan 32 taalaa?

----------


## heiber

Onko kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa vitos -sarjan geometriasta? Onko ainoa muutos oikaistu vaakaputki? Kyselen, koska jossakin ketjussa todettiin edellisten mallien runkokojen olleen melko pieniä ja tälläiselle (179 cm/n. 82+ cm) äijälle sopisi paremmin koko-oppaan M suosituksesta poiketen L.

----------


## yannara

> Moi. Kannattaako hommata noita whiten 5 sarjan pyöriä? Pro vs. Interceptor? Saako tuohon hintaan jotain parempaa?



Tuskin nyt enää Interceptoria, kun ei ole enää hiilikuiturunko...

----------


## FillaRilla

> Onko kukaan asentanut onnistuneesti White 3Fat Liten alkuperäisille 80mm Whiten kehille tubelessina renkaita tuon FattyStripperin kanssa? Mulla on renkaina Surlyn Budit ja ne istuu niin löysästi noilla kehillä, että vähän pelottaa tuo viritys niillä. FattyStrippereiden mukana saisi kyllä näköjään tilattua tuollaiset vaahtomuovirinkulat, mutta tarviiko niitä?



En ole asentanut, mutta mahdollisesta epäonnistumisesta voisi olla  kokemusta. Viime viikolla pullahti päällyrengas vanteelta n. 10-15cm:n  matkalta. Onneksi huomattiin ajoissa ja korjattiin tilanne. Kyseessä oli alkup. snowshoe-kumekset. Eiks se kynnys noilla kehillä ole perin olematon tubeleksille.

----------


## jopoaja

> Tuskin nyt enää Interceptoria, kun ei ole enää hiilikuiturunko...



Toisaalta, onhan Interceptor edelleen noista selkeästi paras ja hintakin on tullut alas. Pro:ssa menisi ainakin itellä renkaat uusiksi samantien ja hinta olisikin sitten jo hyvin lähellä Interceptoria.

----------


## ArtoP

> Kanjoninlta Dudea äkkiä tilaukseen. Sitten kun niitä ei enää saa voi esittää muita kysymyksiä.



Canyon Dude löytyy tällä hetkellä 1599 EUR hintaan hyvä pyörä, mutta itselläni se ei pääse jatkoon 4.0 tuuman levyisten renkaiden vuoksi. 

Mitä tällä hetkellä olen internetin syövereitä perannut, niin en löydä White 5 Interceptorin hintaluokassa (XXL ennakkotilaus 1444 EUR) parempaa pyörää spekseillä:
- 4.8 tuuman leveät renkaat
- tubeless varaus
- hiilikuituhaarukka
- 1x11 voimansiirto
- hydrauliset levyjarrut
- paino alle 15 kg

Vinkkejä paremmasta pyörästä näillä spekseillä otetaan vastaan  :Hymy:

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Dude nielee myös 4,8" JJ:t. Jos lisäät pyörän hintaan 50 euroa (uudet kumit - OE renkaiden myyntituotto), on kyseessä edelleenkin aikalailla lyömätön hinta.

----------


## TheMiklu

^Tämä. Ja Dudessa on nuo listatut ominaisuudet paitsi että paremmat kiekot ja runko. Ja noi kaks ne tärkeimmät on ku kompliittia ostaa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Canyon Dude löytyy tällä hetkellä 1599 EUR hintaan hyvä pyörä, mutta itselläni se ei pääse jatkoon 4.0 tuuman levyisten renkaiden vuoksi. 
> 
> Mitä tällä hetkellä olen internetin syövereitä perannut, niin en löydä White 5 Interceptorin hintaluokassa (XXL ennakkotilaus 1444 EUR) parempaa pyörää spekseillä:
> - 4.8 tuuman leveät renkaat
> - tubeless varaus
> - hiilikuituhaarukka
> - 1x11 voimansiirto
> - hydrauliset levyjarrut
> - paino alle 15 kg
> ...



Tuolla vaatimuslistalla en muuta katselisikaan vaan pistäisin Duden tilaukseen ja vaikka Bike-discountista ne 4,8" Jumbo Jimit reilun 50€ kpl.

----------


## Jakues

Canyonin sivuilta lainattu: as well as the clever rear dropouts that have two positions to allow for 4.0 and 4.8 inch tires. 
Siis se 8.0 joka oli 1599€
Ja toimitus noin viikko vs white joskus syyskuussa. 

Ps. Kannattaa kiirehtiä tilauksessa ku tais olla viiminen päivä alessa. 

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Kiekot ja runko  on huomattavasti laadukkaampia canyonissa...se on huima etu. Noissa whiten uusimmissa kiekoissa on melkoinen suunnitteluvirhe takanavassa, kun on 12mm läpiakseli kiekko aptereilla laitettu 9qr pikalinkulla runkoon. Ohutseinämäinen alumiiniakseli taipuu kieroksi kun sen sisällä ei ole tukemassa sitä 12mm akselia... Helppo tapa korjata tuo ominaisuus olisi ajoissa lyödä 12mm putki sisälle tukemaan tuota.

 Itselläni on toinen takakiekko tulossa takuuseen tuon takia. Kummatkin on antautuneen samassa tilanteessa, eli pitkä jyrkkä mäki jossa annetaan watteja oikeasti takanavan suuntaan. Luulin että ensimmäisessä oli joku valmistusvika, mutta ei... No pitää tuo tukiholkki laittaa uuteen kiekkoon kiinni heti. White menee joka tapauksessa myyntiin ja väistyy vähän laadukkaamman paksupyörän tieltä.

----------


## jopoaja

> Kiekot ja runko  on huomattavasti laadukkaampia canyonissa...se on huima etu. Noissa whiten uusimmissa kiekoissa on melkoinen suunnitteluvirhe takanavassa, kun on 12mm läpiakseli kiekko aptereilla laitettu 9qr pikalinkulla runkoon. Ohutseinämäinen alumiiniakseli taipuu kieroksi kun sen sisällä ei ole tukemassa sitä 12mm akselia... Helppo tapa korjata tuo ominaisuus olisi ajoissa lyödä 12mm putki sisälle tukemaan tuota.
> 
>  Itselläni on toinen takakiekko tulossa takuuseen tuon takia. Kummatkin on antautuneen samassa tilanteessa, eli pitkä jyrkkä mäki jossa annetaan watteja oikeasti takanavan suuntaan. Luulin että ensimmäisessä oli joku valmistusvika, mutta ei... No pitää tuo tukiholkki laittaa uuteen kiekkoon kiinni heti. White menee joka tapauksessa myyntiin ja väistyy vähän laadukkaamman paksupyörän tieltä.



Halvimmassa Dudessa on huonompi osasarja (SRAM NX vs SRAM GX 5Fat Interceptorissa). Mutta kyllähän kuiturunko tuohon hintaan tekee silti Dudesta ainakin tarjoushintaan houkuttelevamman, kun ovat jättäneet kuiturungon 5Fatista pois.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

dt swissin kiekkosetti maksaa yli 600€. Vaihteistojen eroa tuskin huomaa..

----------


## Blackborow

> dt swissin kiekkosetti maksaa yli 600€.



Halvimmassa Dudessa on kuitenkin BR2300 kiekkosetti eikä BR2250 mitä myydään erikseen. Ero on navoissa eli tuossa BR2300 setissä on 370 vastaava napa ja kynsivapari kun BR2250:ssa on 350 vastaava ja ratchet. Enpä silti miettisi kahta kertaa Whiteä tuohon Dudeen verrattuna vaikka kuinka olisi pykälää parempi osasatsi. Canyonilla on kuitenkin myös jonkinlainen takuu.

----------


## jopoaja

> Enpä silti miettisi kahta kertaa Whiteä tuohon Dudeen verrattuna vaikka kuinka olisi pykälää parempi osasatsi. Canyonilla on kuitenkin myös jonkinlainen takuu.



Takuu on kyllä Canyonin huonoin puoli, sillä takuutapauksissa Canyon pitää lähettää pahvilaatikossa Saksaan kun taas Whiten voi taluttaa lähimpään XXL:n. Ja tuleehan Whitessä lisäksi ensihuolto sekä kaksi perushuoltoa kaupan päälle. Itellä on yksi Canyon eikä sitä ihan pikkuvian takia lähtisi takuuseen viemään, mutta Whiteä voi käydä näyttämässä jos jokin askarruttaa.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Takuu on kyllä Canyonin huonoin puoli, sillä takuutapauksissa Canyon pitää lähettää pahvilaatikossa Saksaan...



Maailma muuttuu Eskoseni ja takuutapaukset pitää lähettää nykyisin Suomen Turkuun. En tiedä mitä kaikkea pyörälle tehdään siellä ja lähteekö haastavimmat tapaukset kuitenkin edelleen nahkahousumaahan. Jotakin Turkkusessakin korjataan.




> Ja tuleehan Whitessä lisäksi ensihuolto sekä kaksi perushuoltoa kaupan päälle...



..joiden laatu erinäisten postauksien mukaan heikon ja luokattoman välissä. Lisäksi jonon pituutta mitataan jopa kuukausissa, eli kaupanpäälisen reaaliarvo jää vähintään kyseenalaiseksi.

----------


## Blackborow

> Takuu on kyllä Canyonin huonoin puoli, sillä takuutapauksissa Canyon pitää lähettää pahvilaatikossa Saksaan kun taas Whiten voi taluttaa lähimpään XXL:n. Ja tuleehan Whitessä lisäksi ensihuolto sekä kaksi perushuoltoa kaupan päälle. Itellä on yksi Canyon eikä sitä ihan pikkuvian takia lähtisi takuuseen viemään, mutta Whiteä voi käydä näyttämässä jos jokin askarruttaa.



Niin jos sattuu asumaan XXL:n vieressä. Canyonia ei tarvitse lähettää Saksaan vaan Turkuun, mutta niin se Whitekin pitää lähettää XXL:ään jos ei sellaisen vieressä asu, jos nyt sattuvat sitten korvaamaan mitään.

----------


## ArtoP

Kiitoksia neuvoista. White jäi ja Dude CF 8.0 lähti tilaukseen  :Hymy:

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Kiitoksia neuvoista. White jäi ja Dude CF 8.0 lähti tilaukseen



Varmasti hyvä valinta 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lämä

Minä näen nämä halvemman pään Whitet paljon parempina vaihtoehtoina Mad Croc yms. markettifateille (ei ne mulle ollut vaihtoehto). Tuskin tulisi Interceptoria ostettua, kun niissä hinnoissa on jo muutakin tarjontaa.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jakues

> Kiitoksia neuvoista. White jäi ja Dude CF 8.0 lähti tilaukseen



Viikonpäästä hampaita naurattaa! Itellä meni 8pv. Kohta haen kuljetusfirmasta vastaavan

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jopoaja

> Maailma muuttuu Eskoseni ja takuutapaukset pitää lähettää nykyisin Suomen Turkuun. En tiedä mitä kaikkea pyörälle tehdään siellä ja lähteekö haastavimmat tapaukset kuitenkin edelleen nahkahousumaahan. Jotakin Turkkusessakin korjataan.



Ainakin oman tänä kesänä ostetun uudenkarhean Canyonin esteettisen vian osalta pyörä olisi pitänyt lähettää suoraan Saksaan jos tilanteeseen olisi halunnut korjausta. Sinänsä Canyonin suomenkielinen asiakaspalvelu kyllä toimi hyvin kun heihin jouduin olemaan yhteydessä.





> ..joiden laatu erinäisten postauksien mukaan heikon ja luokattoman välissä. Lisäksi jonon pituutta mitataan jopa kuukausissa, eli kaupanpäälisen reaaliarvo jää vähintään kyseenalaiseksi.



Itellä Whiten huollot ovat onnistuneet viikossa eikä jäljessä ole ollut moittimista. Kun vielä XXL sattuu olemaan lähistöllä, tuo on ollut selkeä etu.

----------


## mla

Itse en ole näitä ilmaisia huoltoja (pl. ensihuollot) saanut yhteenkään XXL pyörään (viisi niitä jo ostanut) kun aikaa ei ole yli kuukautta odottaa huoltoa. Sitten kun maksaa niin huolto yhtäkkiä järjestyy seuraavaksi päiväksi.
Eli silkkaa huijaustahan nuo huoltolupaukset ovat. Ja esim. laakerin hajoaminen 2v ajolla navasta on XXL:n huollon mielestä normaalia kulumista ja siksi siitä piti maksaa työ+osat. Toki hinta oli kympeissä, mutta silti - piti maksaa. 
Kuukauden kuluttua olisi saanut huollon jossa ei olisi tarvinnut maksaa kuin osat. Takuu ja huollot on siis aika huono vitsi XXL:n tapauksessa. Aiempien pyörien kanssa on saanut kaikki ei kuluvat (siis 2v käytössä, esim. laakerit) osat uusittua 2v takuun aikana, mutta ne oli ostettu muista liikkeistä.
Maksettaessa huolloista tekevät kyllä hyvää työtä ei siinä mitään. Mutta takuusta ja ilmaisista huolloista en puhuisi - käytännössä niitä ei saa jos ei oikeasti varaudu aina kaikkeen kuukausia ennen ja ole käyttämättä pyörää takuuajan. Muutoinhan takuuaikana voi saada jotain osia kulumaan joista pitää maksaa  :Irvistys:

----------


## Blackborow

Itse ostanut XXL:stä pyörän eikä silloin mistään ilmaisista huolloista mitään puhuttukaan  :Sekaisin:

----------


## JK-

Xxl:n sivuilla sanotaan:

"Huoltopalvelu myönnetään alkuperäiselle omistajalle. Palvelu sisältää kolme kausihuoltoa. Ensimmäinen kausihuolto n. 100−250 km jälkeen, viimeistään kolme kuukautta ostopäivästä. Seuraavat kaksi kausihuoltoa vuoden välein. Huollot on suoritettava edellä mainitussa aikataulussa, jotta pyörätakuu on voimassa. Huollot suoritetaan XXL-tavarataloissa."

Jos myyn pyörän eteenpäin, käyttämättömät ilmaiset huollot ei ilmeisesti siirry uudelle omistajalle: onko tästä kokemuksia?

Tarkoittaako tuo lisäksi takuun raukeamista jos maksulliset vuosihuollot jää välistä uudelta omistajalta?

Vai pitääkö uuden omistajan esiintyä minuna viedessään pyörää huoltoon???

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lämä

Minulla on erittäin hyvät kokemukset XXL Oulun huollosta. Siellä on virkeä nokkamies Paavo, jolla tuntuu olevan tärkeää että asiakkaiden pyörät on ajossa. Esimerkiksi vapaarattaasta soittaessani hän pyysi käymään ja vein pyörän liikkeeseen heti kun ehdin. Tunti myöhemmin soi puhelin, että pyörä on kunnossa.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jyri K

> Xxl:n sivuilla sanotaan:
> 
> "Huoltopalvelu myönnetään alkuperäiselle omistajalle. Palvelu sisältää kolme kausihuoltoa. Ensimmäinen kausihuolto n. 100−250 km jälkeen, viimeistään kolme kuukautta ostopäivästä. Seuraavat kaksi kausihuoltoa vuoden välein. Huollot on suoritettava edellä mainitussa aikataulussa, jotta pyörätakuu on voimassa. Huollot suoritetaan XXL-tavarataloissa."
> 
> Jos myyn pyörän eteenpäin, käyttämättömät ilmaiset huollot ei ilmeisesti siirry uudelle omistajalle: onko tästä kokemuksia?
> 
> Tarkoittaako tuo lisäksi takuun raukeamista jos maksulliset vuosihuollot jää välistä uudelta omistajalta?
> 
> Vai pitääkö uuden omistajan esiintyä minuna viedessään pyörää huoltoon???
> ...






Tuo lause ei päde Suomessa. Lisätakuu annetaan pyörälle eikä ostajalle näin sanoo laki ja asetus ja koskee myös XXLlää vaikka voivat jotain muuta yrittää kitistä. 


Kuluttajavirasto sanoo asiasta seuraavaa. 

"Takuu on tuotekohtainen
Takuu annetaan tuotteelle ja se pysyy voimassa, vaikka tuote vaihtaisi omistajaa. Takuuta ei siis voi rajoittaa ensimmäiseen omistajaan, vaan takuunantaja vastaa sitoumuksestaan koko takuuajan tavaran omistajasta riippumatta. Tavaran käyttötarkoitus ei saa kuitenkaan olennaisesti muuttua esimerkiksi yksityiskäytöstä ammattikäyttöön. Takuunantaja voi myös edellyttää, että omistajanvaihdoksesta ilmoitetaan tälle kirjallisesti."

https://www.kkv.fi/Tietoa-ja-ohjeita...a-virhevastuu/

Jyri

----------


## Jami2003

Jos on ostokuitti pyörästä niin millä se tarkistetaan että monesko omistaja on. Itse en ainakaan ole yhdestäkään pyörästä mitään takuukortteja täyttänyt nimelläni ja lähettänyt liikkeelle/valmistajalle.

----------


## Blackborow

> Jos on ostokuitti pyörästä niin millä se tarkistetaan että monesko omistaja on. Itse en ainakaan ole yhdestäkään pyörästä mitään takuukortteja täyttänyt nimelläni ja lähettänyt liikkeelle/valmistajalle.



Verkkokaupan kuitissa on nimi ja XXL:ssä kyllä tuntuvat tykkäävän puuttua siihen, jos se ei ole sama kuin reklamoijan.

----------


## Poy

Koska XXL ei ole varsinainen pyöräliike, niin on ymmärrettävää että pyörähuollon taso ei ole normi pyöräliikkeen huollon tasoa. Samat kaverit käsittääkseni huoltaa suksia talvella. Siellä huollossa voi olla ehkä yksi pyöristä enemmän tietävä, mutta eihän se kaikkien pyöriä ehdi huoltaa vaan sitten ehkä ohjeistaa muita. En ole itsekkään käyttänyt ilmaisia huoltoja. Sitten kun liike tuli Ouluun, niin en saanut enää viedä pyörää huoltoon, koska en ollut aiempia huoltoja siellä tehnyt. Empä siis paljoa anna arvoa ilmaisille huolloille.
Taas Canyonilla (yksi edellinen maastopyörä), kun oli jotain epäilystä keskiöstä, niin käskivät viedä paikalliseen pyöräliikkeeseen ja laskuttaa heitä. Ongelma tosin olikin taka-akselissa vaan kuulosti tulevan keskiöstä (en ollut tarpeeksi kireälle laittanut tai rasvannut), niin tein samalla perushuollon ja maksoin itse.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Tuo lause ei päde Suomessa. Lisätakuu annetaan pyörälle eikä ostajalle näin sanoo laki ja asetus ja koskee myös XXLlää vaikka voivat jotain muuta yrittää kitistä.



Mikä lause? Ilmaiset huollot eivät ole osa takuuta, vaan palvelu josta ei veloiteta. Nämä voivat olla henkilökohtaisia etuuksia, joita ei voi siirtää toiselle.

Takuu sen sijaan on voimassa seuraavallakin omistajalla, eikä takuun ehtona voida pitää huoltamista jossakin tietyssä paikassa. Tavaran, eli pyörän, toimittajan ohjeita on noudatettava huollon ja kunnossapidon osalta - muutoin takuu raukeaa niiltä osin kun tavaran huonontumisen voidaan katsoa johtuneen vääränlaisesta tai puutteellisesta kunnossapidosta.

----------


## noniinno

Tuo takuun antaminen ensimmäiselle omistajalle on pyöräkaupan kummallisuus. Kuinkahan moni ostaisi autoa, jossa kolmen vuoden takuu päättyisikin tätä aikaisempaan omistajanvaihdokseen? Mutta, itsehän valmistaja takuuehtonsa laatii, ja ne voivat olla millaisia vaan. Virhevastuusta ei voi kuitenkaan millään klausuulilla pestä käsiään.

----------


## Lämä

Tästä keskustelusta muistuikin mieleen, että vaimon 10kk sitten ostettu pyörä, jolla ajettiin ennen talvea vain 7km testilenkki, pitäisi viedä ensihuoltoon. En viitsinyt sitä talvella viedä yhtä aikaa oman pyörän kanssa kun sillä ei ollut vielä ajettu tuon enempää. Soitin XXL Ouluun ja kysyin vieläkö sen voi tuoda ja sehän sopi, kun pyörällä on ajettu vain noin 200km. Aika meni kyllä yli kuukauden päähän.
Kun tätä ketjua lukee, näyttää riippuvan tuo XXL:n palvelun taso aika paljon työntekijöistä.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Vaasan xxl ollut ainakin huippu palvelu. Lielahti ihan anaalista! Vaasassa tehneet huollot vaikka en olekkaan pyörän ensi omistaja plus että pro3 tuli uudemman takakiekko ilmaseksi kun taka-akseli meni poikki.. Niin ja se kiekko postitettiin mulle vielä ilmaiseksi kotiin, seinäjoelle.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Laitetaanko kimppatilaus 2 settiä posteineen näyttäisi olevan 32 taalaa?



Ei kannata kun yli 22€ paketti jää helposti tulliin ja maksat 24% enemmän.

----------


## Jyri K

> Mikä lause? Ilmaiset huollot eivät ole osa takuuta, vaan palvelu josta ei veloiteta. Nämä voivat olla henkilökohtaisia etuuksia, joita ei voi siirtää toiselle.
> 
> Takuu sen sijaan on voimassa seuraavallakin omistajalla, eikä takuun ehtona voida pitää huoltamista jossakin tietyssä paikassa. Tavaran, eli pyörän, toimittajan ohjeita on noudatettava huollon ja kunnossapidon osalta - muutoin takuu raukeaa niiltä osin kun tavaran huonontumisen voidaan katsoa johtuneen vääränlaisesta tai puutteellisesta kunnossapidosta.



Ok. Luin vähän huonosti. Takuuta ei voi rajata ensimmäiselle ostajalle. Muita extroja kyllä. 

Jyri

----------


## Jyri K

Mutta juu. XXLn huollot oli kyllä aikanaan ihan vitsi kun heiltä maantiepyörän ostin. Lähinnä paria ruuvia olivat kiristäneet. Kummallakin kertaa vaihteetkin piti itse säätää kun ei ollut onnistunut vaikka viedessä niistä erikseen mainitsin. 

Jyri

----------


## AlexDP

Täältä vielä yksi kommentti XXL -huoltoon vaikka asiaa yleisemmin on taidettu käsitellä myös myymäläpalstalla, liikkeenä XXL Kaleva Tampereella. 4Lite tuli poimittua viime syksynä ja säädettyä kohdilleen kun lueskelin, että verkkokaupasta tilatut tulevat Ruotsin varastolta vähän sinne päin. Se osoittautuikin vielä pieneksi murheeksi verrattuna mitä ensihuollossa saatiin aikaan. Ajattelin ajoonsaamisen kunniaksi ajella kotiin n. 7km, joka osoittautuikin lähes mahdottomaksi, koska pyörästä oli vaihteet säädetty liian vituralleen, etujarru laahasi palan vinoon, kumit oli täytetty kivikovaksi ja ohjaustanko kieroon. Olikin vähemmän humoristinen kotiinpaluu, mutta en siinä kiehumispisteessä enää takaisin palannut kun olisi tarkoittanut kokonaan uutta reissua. Taitaa takuunloppumisenkin uhalla jäädä muut huollot käyttämättä. 

Kannattaa siis jatkossakin panostaa myös omiin huoltotaitoihin niin on menopelit enemmän ajossa.

----------


## Pancho

> Taitaa takuunloppumisenkin uhalla jäädä muut huollot käyttämättä. 
> 
> Kannattaa siis jatkossakin panostaa myös omiin huoltotaitoihin niin on menopelit enemmän ajossa.



Tulkaa nyt joku kertoo mulle missä lukee että takuu loppuis jos noita huoltoja ei käytä tai että itse huoltaminen tai muualla huollattaminen lopettais takuun?

----------


## Jyri K

> Tulkaa nyt joku kertoo mulle missä lukee että takuu loppuis jos noita huoltoja ei käytä tai että itse huoltaminen tai muualla huollattaminen lopettais takuun?





Tuolla 

https://www.xxl.fi/Asiakaslupaukset

Kohdassa Pyörätakuu ja toinen kappale. 



Jyri

----------


## Ricce

Nyt loppui Gorilla -kilkailut ja laitoin FattyStripperit, helppoa kuin mikä! Kuinkas tuollaisen 4.8 renkaiden paineiden kanssa, sisurin kanssa olen pitänyt 0.45 pintaan, mutta nythän tuonne pitää työntää enemmän painetta, koska ei ole sisuria tukemassa. Minkälaisilla paineilla olette mennyt?
Katsotaan nyt onko siellä aamulla enää paineita  :Hymy: 
Stealth -teippi on hieno!

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Eikun vähemmän painetta. Tai sun tapauksessasi saman verran. Tuo 0.45 kuulostaa hyvältä.

----------


## Jyri K

Pari viikkoa odotellut strippereitä myös. Ei vaan näy vielä. Nyt olisi ollut hyvä sateinen viikonloppu tuo homma hoitaa. 

Jyri

----------


## Ricce

Otin muuten varmuudeksi ne foamit, mutta en käyttänyt. Vedin kuormaliinalla kumia tiukemmin vannetta vasten ja nousi hienosti, fairya liukkarina, litkuna Zefal.

otin pari ylimääräistä stripperiä, saa "lainaksi" jos kiirus saada projekti valmiiksi, toimitat vaan samanlaiset tilalle. Lahdesta löytyy.

----------


## Jyri K

Eiköhän ne ensiviikolla saavu jo omatkin lateksit.  :Hymy: 

Samat litkut meinasin laittaa myös. Olisi tuossa Stanin racee pulollinen myös, mutta jossain ketjussa voivoteltiin, että kuukauden tai parin päästä on Stanilla vain kuiva lateksipallo renkaan sisällä. Ostin Motonetista Zefalit myös 

Jyri

----------


## Pekka.S

> Eiköhän ne ensiviikolla saavu jo omatkin lateksit. 
> 
> Samat litkut meinasin laittaa myös. Olisi tuossa Stanin racee pulollinen myös, mutta jossain ketjussa voivoteltiin, että kuukauden tai parin päästä on Stanilla vain kuiva lateksipallo renkaan sisällä. Ostin Motonetista Zefalit myös 
> 
> Jyri



Minä laitoin Stanin Race litkua läskirenkaaseen noin 2 dl/rengas ja olikohan noin 9 kk kun vaihdoin renkaat seuraavan kerran ja vielä oli nesteenä. Hyvin on toiminut ainakin itellä.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Mulla renkaana JJ snakeskin 4.8 paine takana 0,35 ja hyvin kantaa 120kg ruhoa.. Eikö se Zefalin litku oo niinku vettä, tai niin oon kuullu? Ite laitoin Stan no tubesin litkut 1,5dl/rengas.

----------


## Jenkka

Tilaukseen meni myös fattystripper. 1 pari posteineen vaan 17 taalaa ....

----------


## Jyri K

Heh. Kumpaakin litkua olis. Nyt tarttis vain arpoa kumpi olis parempaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jenkka

Ei jumaleisson...23.08 tilaus sisään paypalilla ja 23.18 emailissä uspostal seurantakoodi, että paketti lähetetty... 
ps. Nyt on jännää miesten 10.0000 metrillä

----------


## Kanuuna

> ps. Nyt on jännää miesten 10.0000 metrillä



Kyllähän se Farahinnulikka pisti taas kaikki muut maan rakoon.

----------


## Ricce

> Mulla renkaana JJ snakeskin 4.8 paine takana 0,35 ja hyvin kantaa 120kg ruhoa.. Eikö se Zefalin litku oo niinku vettä, tai niin oon kuullu? Ite laitoin Stan no tubesin litkut 1,5dl/rengas.



Onhan se Zefal ohutta, mutta eipä ole vertailukohtaa muista litkuista, ainoa purkki jota olen hypistellyt. XXL:n hyllyssä olisi ollut jotain Contin ainetta.
Zefalia on nyt n. 1,5dl/rengas.

Lähipoluilla on aika paljon myös latupohjia ja neulspolkuja, siksi pitänyt vähän enempi painetta ja tosiaan läski ollut nyt vasta kuukauden (n.200km) joten tuntumaa vasta haetaan paineiden kanssa. Laskussa ne kuitenkin on  :Hymy: 

Nyt kun sisuri pois, on rengas samoilla paineilla pehmeämpi, kun ei ole sisällä sisäkumia tukemassa.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Siinäkin on sit melkonen ero KUN päivittää ensi asennus renkaat vaikka jj snakeskiniin, kantavat huomattavasti paremmin.

----------


## Jakues

> Siinäkin on sit melkonen ero KUN päivittää ensi asennus renkaat vaikka jj snakeskiniin, kantavat huomattavasti paremmin.



Ja rullaa paremmin😀! snaket👍 jos ajelee kivisissä paikoissa

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ricce

Olin kirjeenvaihdossa Fattystripper Jimin kanssa, hänelle Zefal oli vieras tuote, mutta jos lateksipohjainen, pitäisi toimia ok.

Zefalin kyljessä muuten lukee, ettei saa täyttää CO2 -pullolla, voisiko nämä renkaiden sisältä löytyneet kumipallot johtua siitä?

----------


## Jyri K

Zefal ei ole mennyt lateksipalloksi vaan Stanin Race. Siksi ostin myös tuon Zefalin. En tiedä vieläkään kumman laittaisi.  :Hymy: 

Jyri

----------


## JK-

Molemmat toimii sen muutaman kuukauden minkä tarvitsee: kohta tulee kuitenkin nastarengaskausi vastaan 😉

----------


## Jakues

Miten nuo litkut toimii talvella? Taitaa jäätyä ja sit ei tiivistä

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kokemusta ei ole kuin kolmenkympin pakkasesta, mutta eipä silloinkaan mitään vuotoja tullut. Pistovammoja tuskin olisi paikannut, mutta ajaan pystyi ihan hyvin.

----------


## Blackborow

> Miten nuo litkut toimii talvella? Taitaa jäätyä ja sit ei tiivistä
> 
> Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei ne ainakaan jäädy vielä kolmenkympin pakkasilla, mutta talvella on niin hankala rikkoa rengasta että paikkaavuudesta ei ole kokemusta.

----------


## Jakues

Onko pyörä kokoaika ulkona niiku mulla? 

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Työpäivän ajan sisällä, muun aikaa ulkona.

----------


## ViliA

Stanin litku lupaa pakkasen kestoa n. -29C asti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jyri K

Klaukkalassa oli ehkä 4 päivää nastarengaskeli viime talvena. En taida ihan vielä oanna nastoja tilaukseen. 

Jyri

----------


## JK-

Tuli (taas...) päivitettyä tuota 4Comppia keulan ja kiekon muodossa kun fillaritorilla tuli sopivat vastaan

Vaikka fattystripper on nyt kovin pinnalla, jaksan hehkuttaa hirvisäkkiä: vanhaa vannetta ei tarvinnut litkuista siivota lainkaan ja uusi asennus oli plops vanteelle & kerralla tiivis

Lieminä ollut keväästä asti orange sealin pakkasen kestävät: eipä olleet menneet miksikään niin saivat jatkaa kyydissä

Niin ja kuva nykykunnosta.. tai no etujarrulevyn vaihdoin vielä samaksi kuin takana: paino 14.5kg kuvan varusteilla



Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Arhipoff

Kirjoitetaas kokemuksia takuuhommista XXL:n suuntaan. 2fat pro:sta murtui runko ja samalla vapaarattaasta katkesi kynnet. Vapaarattaan lupasivat heti takuuseen uuden. Rungon suhteen alkoi kysely satulatolpasta. Kieltäytyivät vedoten ettei korvata 2.omistajalle, kyseessä käyttövirhe (runkokoko liian pieni, satulatolppa liian ylhäällä). Toistakymmentä sähköpostia ja kuvia sinne laitoin. Lopulta lisäkuvien, kuluttajaneuvonnan lainauksien ja perään kyselyn myötä sain takuuseen uuden 3fat pro rungon...

----------


## Jyri K

Takuuta ei voi rajata ensimmäiselle omistajalle. Ota yhteyttä vaan kuluttajaviranomaiseen. Nyt alkaa XXLn olla aika oppia noudattamaan kuluttajansuojalakia. 

Jyri

----------


## TPV

Onko kenelläkään White 4 Fat Compin alkuperäisen etuhaarukan painosta tietoa, siis sellaista omakohtaista punnitustietoa ? Parikin eri tietoa olen nähnyt, mutta oli 0,5 kg ero, eli ainakin toinen taisi olla arvio tai väärin muistettu.

----------


## JK-

Alakoolin kanssa painaa 2020g, toissapäivänä punnittu

Helpolla toista kiloa lähtee siis kuidulla pois  

Alkuperäinen etunapa tuntuu myös nyt melko heppoiselta, ero tuohon ^^^ uuteen on melko raju

Kannattaa keulan vaihtoa miettiessä tuumia myös jämäkämpää napaa ja läpiakselia

----------


## TPV

Kiitos erittäin nopeasta vastauksesta  :Hymy:   Täsmää sen toisen lukemani tiedon kanssa. Tuollaiseen painonpudotukseen viitsi jo vähän panostaakin.

----------


## Blackborow

> Onko pyörä kokoaika ulkona niiku mulla? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



On tai no kylmässä varastossa.

----------


## Pyhä Risti

Hei.

Tuli ostettua uudenpaa sarjaa oleva takakiekko tarjouksesta. (Reiät vanteessa tyyliin DTSwiss kolmiomaiset, vakiona Shimano/Sram vapaaratas ja mukana XD-driveri paketissa)
Vähän ihmettelen kun vanteessa sisäpuolella ei tunnu olevan minkäänlaista "kynnystä", stopparia johon ulkokumin reuna asettuisi.
Jos on löysä rengas tai venynyt luulisi lähtevän helposti vanteelta varsinkin pienillä paineilla. 
Kokemuksia litkutubeleksista on jo yli 10 vuotta, mutta tuollaisia vanteita ei ole tainnut vielä tulla eteen.
Edellisen sukupolven 3 fat vanteissa on kynnys vielä olemassa.
Onko kokemuksia, ollaanko menty huonompaan vai parempaan näissä uudemmissa kiekoissa? Painoeroa ei hirveästi tunnu käteen ainakaan olevan. Entä tubeless ominaisuudet?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ei-tubeless kehistä usein puuttuu rengashylly helpomman asennuksen takaamiseksi. Teippaamalla nuokin saa toimimaan ilman sisäkumia.

----------


## Jenkka

> Tilaukseen meni myös fattystripper. 1 pari posteineen vaan 17 taalaa ....



Sanoisin, että nopeaa ....kusti polki tänään lateksit himaan, eli vajaa 6 päivää jenkeistä ja viikonloppu välissä :Hymy:

----------


## Jyri K

Oho. Minulla on mennyt nyt kaksi ja puoli viikkoa, eikä strippereitä näy. Seurantakoodin mukaan 26.7 viimeinen havainto Denverissä. 

Jyri

----------


## extremist

Aika paljon näköjään hajontaa. Mulla liikkunut viikossa lähtöpäikasta New Yorkiin. Eipä se muidenkaan postilaitos aina niin mintissä ole

----------


## Lämä

4 litessä tarttuu ketju eturattaisiin kiinni usein kun on vähän mutaa tai hiekkaa. Onko muilla vastaavaa ja mikä neuvoksi?

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mla

On se vaan näköjään vaikeata järjestää resursseja. Ensihuolto 4Fatille lokakuun lopussa  - aiemmin ei ole kuulemma aikaa  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Wipe

> 4 litessä tarttuu ketju eturattaisiin kiinni usein kun on vähän mutaa tai hiekkaa. Onko muilla vastaavaa ja mikä neuvoksi?
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Hampaat kuluneet ja ketju venynyt. Ratkaisu uudet eturattaat, ketju ja takapakka. Samalla voi muuttaa välityssuhdetta. Itse vaihdoin eteen 22/32 ja taakse 12-36.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> On se vaan näköjään vaikeata järjestää resursseja. Ensihuolto 4Fatille lokakuun lopussa  - aiemmin ei ole kuulemma aikaa



Maksa huolto rahalla, niin aikaa järjestyy.

----------


## Lämä

> Hampaat kuluneet ja ketju venynyt. Ratkaisu uudet eturattaat, ketju ja takapakka. Samalla voi muuttaa välityssuhdetta. Itse vaihdoin eteen 22/32 ja taakse 12-36.



Pitää olla huonoa laatua, jos näin on. Noin 500km ajettu ja on pidetty puhtaana ja öljytty.

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Halvinta laatua. Hintansa veroista.

----------


## Wipe

Itellä meni eka kerran reilusti alta tonnin ja siitäkin suurin osa talviajoa, joten hiekkakaan ei voinut kuluttaa. 3 mallissa olivat etuhampaat pehmeää alumiinia. Vaihdoin racefacen pikkurattaan ja shimanon 32:n. Toisen kerran meni pikkuratas 900km jälkeen, eli kulutustavaraa. Nyt kolmannen kerran pikkuratas shimanon, ja on kestänyt yli 1000km, eikä näytä samalla lailla kulumisen merkkejä.

----------


## mla

> Maksa huolto rahalla, niin aikaa järjestyy.



En viitsi maksaa kun ei pyörällä ole mitään tarvetta huollolle - pl. se tarve, että tuo merkintä pitää saada pyörän huoltohistoriaan  :Hymy: 
Itse sen pyörän huollan kun tarvetta on. Jollei tule tarvetta prässätä laakereita tms. jota en saa itse tehtyä kotona.

----------


## Ricce

Omaan 4Prohon tuli ärsyttävä nätina, etenkin kun olen allerginen kaikille ylimääräisille äänille.
Vein XXL:n huoltoon, jossa totesivat että keskiön laakeri oli juntattu todella lujaa kiinni. Minä en ole siihen koskenutkaan, eli tehtaalla tai ensihuollossa. Laakeri meni takuuseen, mutta natina kuuluu edelleen mäissä tai isolla vaihteella polkiessa. Vaikea paikallistaa, mutta mielestäni se tulee enempi rungon/laakerin läheltä, kuin polkimista. Täytyy vaihtaa kokeeksi jostain toiset polkimet...

Kurkkasin myös, että satulaputki oli ihan märkä ja jotain muhjua sisällä, ehkä hiekkaa. Mistä ihmeestä sinne vettä pääsee? 

Myös etunavan päällä olevasta "kupista" oli lähtenyt o-rengas kävelemään, laittoivat vähän vahvemman (Biltema) tilalle. Alkuperäinen oli kyllä aika ohutta lankaa.

----------


## Jakues

> Omaan 4Prohon tuli ärsyttävä nätina, etenkin kun olen allerginen kaikille ylimääräisille äänille.
> Vein XXL:n huoltoon, jossa totesivat että keskiön laakeri oli juntattu todella lujaa kiinni. Minä en ole siihen koskenutkaan, eli tehtaalla tai ensihuollossa. Laakeri meni takuuseen, mutta natina kuuluu edelleen mäissä tai isolla vaihteella polkiessa. Vaikea paikallistaa, mutta mielestäni se tulee enempi rungon/laakerin läheltä, kuin polkimista. Täytyy vaihtaa kokeeksi jostain toiset polkimet...
> 
> Kurkkasin myös, että satulaputki oli ihan märkä ja jotain muhjua sisällä, ehkä hiekkaa. Mistä ihmeestä sinne vettä pääsee? 
> 
> Myös etunavan päällä olevasta "kupista" oli lähtenyt o-rengas kävelemään, laittoivat vähän vahvemman (Biltema) tilalle. Alkuperäinen oli kyllä aika ohutta lankaa.



Otappa polkimet irti, putsaa kierteet ja uudella rasvalla kiinni. Autto mulla natinaan nimenomaan kovemmin polkiessa. 

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ricce

> Otappa polkimet irti, putsaa kierteet ja uudella rasvalla kiinni. Autto mulla natinaan nimenomaan kovemmin polkiessa. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Täytyy kokeilla, väittivät näin tehneensä huollossa, koska myyjä ei ollut laittanut rasvaa ollenkaan kierteisiin. Selvisi nyt, kun pyörällä on ajettu 300km.

Tosin nyt vasta se liian kireälle vedetty laakerikin selvisi  :Hymy:

----------


## Ricce

Tässä yritin videoida sen naksun, joka tietty polkiessa muuttuu rutinaksi. Pidän polkimesta kiinni ja käännän avaimella pedaalin kiristimestä.

Edit: ja tosiaan vaikea hahmottaa mistä tulee, koska runko "soi", eli koko runko naksuu.
https://youtu.be/dXCntBoGgpA

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Kuulostaa hullulta, mut kokeile ottaa takakiekko irti ja putsaa/rasvaa pinnat rungosta mihin napa koskettaa. Nimimerkillä..parikin kertaa whiteissä tullut naksuminen tuolta vaikka kuulostaa keskiöltä yms.

----------


## Ricce

> Kuulostaa hullulta, mut kokeile ottaa takakiekko irti ja putsaa/rasvaa pinnat rungosta mihin napa koskettaa. Nimimerkillä..parikin kertaa whiteissä tullut naksuminen tuolta vaikka kuulostaa keskiöltä yms.



ihan pähkähullu ehdotus!

...mutta siitä se perkules oli! Putsasin ja rasvasin takakiekon pinnat ja natinat tiessään, ainakin nopeasti testattuna, kiitos!

Täytyy jakaa tämä tieto XXL:n fillarihuollollekin, koska ovat useamman päivän jäljittänyt tuota.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

hienoa! Kuulostaa tosiaan samalta kun nakse satulatolpasta tai kampien suunnalta, mutta hiekka ja pöly aiheuttaa tuon 3 ja 4 rungoissa. Ei auta kiristäminen eikä mikään muu kun putsaus ja rasvaus.. varmaan yhteensattuma, mutta 3kpl missä tätä on ihmetelty on olleet pro malleja vaikka litejä ja comppejakin on jouduttu muista syistä fiksailemaan.

----------


## lehtijussi

Mullahan naksu ja rutisi 3 liten etunapa... tai pikalinkku tarkemmin. (ja naksuu taas) puhdistus ja rasvaus niin hiljenee.

----------


## Ricce

> hienoa! Kuulostaa tosiaan samalta kun nakse satulatolpasta tai kampien suunnalta, mutta hiekka ja pöly aiheuttaa tuon 3 ja 4 rungoissa. Ei auta kiristäminen eikä mikään muu kun putsaus ja rasvaus.. varmaan yhteensattuma, mutta 3kpl missä tätä on ihmetelty on olleet pro malleja vaikka litejä ja comppejakin on jouduttu muista syistä fiksailemaan.



No eipä tuo onneksi iso homma ole ottaa pesun jälkeisiin huoltoihin. Voisi jopa pestä rungon ilman kiekkoja, pääsee paremmin haarukoiden sisäpinnat pesemään.

----------


## Boostikas

Kellään tietoa mikä tilanne XXL:n verkkokaupalla? Milloin on läskejä tulossa myyntiin/onko ruukannu olla alennuksia syksyllä? Löytyyköhän pyöriä kuitenkin kivijalkakaupoista?

----------


## hcf

^Ennakkopyörät taidettiin myydä loppuun. Toimitukset tais olla syyskuun aikana. Sen jälkeen varmaan alkaa ilmestyyn kauppoihin normaalihinnoin. Alennuksia odotettavissa myöhemmin. Ei uusia malleja heti aleta alennuksilla myymään.
Kivijalkakaupoista saattaa löytyä vanhoja malleja.

----------


## dr_ink

Tänään tuli postista viesti että White 5fat interceptor ennakkotilaus on noudettavissa. Yritin jo perua tilausta mutta oli jo ehtinyt lähtemään. Jos jollakin kiinnostusta niin voin lunastaa ja luovuttaa eteenpäin omakustanne hintaan (ennakkotilaus hinta) tai sitten käyn lunastamassa ja pistän menemään takaisin.

----------


## ytte07

Huhuu! Tallissa on white 3 pro varustettuna uudemmilla 4-sarjan jalcon 90mm vanteilla. Kuinkas 4 sarjan pyörissä mahtuu eri renkaat kulkemaan takana? Itsellä nyt JJ 4.8 SS sisurilla ja karvat hipoo. Putkelta saa huriseen. Nyt sais käsittääkseni 4 sarjan rungosta -20% jos siirtäis osat siihen. Budi on myös jäänyt pois kierrosta ku on niin hilkulla.

----------


## Jakues

> Huhuu! Tallissa on white 3 pro varustettuna uudemmilla 4-sarjan jalcon 90mm vanteilla. Kuinkas 4 sarjan pyörissä mahtuu eri renkaat kulkemaan takana? Itsellä nyt JJ 4.8 SS sisurilla ja karvat hipoo. Putkelta saa huriseen. Nyt sais käsittääkseni 4 sarjan rungosta -20% jos siirtäis osat siihen. Budi on myös jäänyt pois kierrosta ku on niin hilkulla.



4pro ja 4.8jj vakio vanteella (olikohan 90mm)

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Se on juuri sama jalcon 90mm vanne. Onko toi tubelessi?

----------


## Jakues

> Se on juuri sama jalcon 90mm vanne. Onko toi tubelessi?



Ei ole... Ehkä tulevaisuudessa

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Se on sama runko eri teksteillä 3 ja 4 sarjoissa.

----------


## Jakues

> Se on sama runko eri teksteillä 3 ja 4 sarjoissa.



Ei oo ihan sama

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

> Ei oo ihan sama



Oiskos kenties tarkempia tietoja antaa?

----------


## ytte07

Mää kans aattelin että ne olis hiukan haarukkaa muuttanu ku tuli leveempi vanne 4 sarjaan. Jos joku tätä lankaa lukeva ajelee 4 proolla esim budi takana ilman ongelmia ni huutakaa hep...

----------


## Jakues

> Oiskos kenties tarkempia tietoja antaa?



Eipä oo faktaa, mutta eipä ota 4.8 jj kiinni, niinku 3 rungossa

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## elasto

Aika paljon toi vanteen leveys näköjään vaikuttaa, koska mulla on 3Fat Lite, jossa siis 80mm kehät ja Budi takana sisurilla. Karvat joutu ajelemaan reunanappuloista, kun sopivalla kelillä ne keräsi jäätynyttä mutaa tai loskaa ja kolisi takahaarukkaan.

----------


## pee

3 Fat Prossa oli talven Budi sisurilla ilman ongelmia. Nyt JJ LS 4,8" ilman sisuria ja aika lähellä ketjupuolen chainstayta mennään. Pitäisi keskityttää kehä.

Eikös näissä ollut yksilöiden välillä isojakin eroja rengastilassa? Jos ne ovat alkaneet 4 Fatissa mittaamaan tekeleitään.

----------


## ytte07

Nyt on 4 sarjan läskirunko tilattu. Kävin eilen juttelemassa myymälässä asiasta ja myyjä meinas jotta olis pientä eroo haarukassa. Ja rungolla kuitenkin 100pv palautusoikeus. Ja voi palauttaa liikkeeseen vaikka verkosta tilaa. Se on sitte ens viikolla nopeesti testattu onko siinä enemmän tilaa.

----------


## pee

Tuolla Facebookin Maastopyöräily-ryhmässä joku väittää tilanneensa 5 Fat Interceptorin, johon kiinnitettynä ollut 90 mm:n(?) vanne ja JJ 4,8" -yhdistelmä ei olisi sopinut pyörimään edes suoraan laatikosta purettunakaan. Jos tuo totta on, niin eipä häävillä vaikuta uusien mallienkaan rengastila. Tai runkojen valmistustoleranssit.

----------


## mattimat

> 4pro ja 4.8jj vakio vanteella (olikohan 90mm)
> 
> Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tässä mun 4pro jj4.8. Eivät aivan identtisiä munsta.


Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

^^^^ Eri asia että ottaaako ne takaisin runkoa joka on purettu pehmusteista ja soviteltu. Kesällä mulla oli pajalla 3 ja 4 pro vierekkäin ja samalla 90mm kiekolla mitattiin haarukoiden eroa kummassakin rungossa. Niissä ei mittanauhalla eroa saanut mitattua..

----------


## tkallio

Itsellä 4 Fat Pro meni takuuvaihtoon takahaarukan rengastilan vähyyden vuoksi, tilaa haarukassa 1-2mm alkuperäisellä 4.8" Snowshoe renkaalla. Uudemmassa olikin sitten tilaa jo lähes. 10mm molemmilla puolilla. 4 mallin alkupään rungoissa ilmeisesti rengastila sama 3 mallin kanssa.

----------


## hcf

^Onko ne jotai vanhoja runkoja/runkojen osia pistäny sinne sekaan vai miten se voi noin vaihdella?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kun ostaa riittävän halvalla, saa taidetta. Eli ei kahta samanlaista.

----------


## mattimat

> ^Onko ne jotai vanhoja runkoja/runkojen osia pistäny sinne sekaan vai miten se voi noin vaihdella?



Näyttää mitat vaihtelevan jopa noitten 4pro eri yksilöiden välillä ainakin silmämääräisellä tarkastelulla. Takahaarukan kiinnityspisteiden paikat eroavat monta milliä. Laatua ;-)

----------


## pee

Tässähän olisi taas paikka opettaa XXL:ää. Jopa 3 Fat Pron mainospuheissa sanottiin: "Uudessa rungossa on tilaa leveämmille renkaille. Nyt voit asentaa 4,8 tuumaan renkaat.".

----------


## ytte07

Kyllä niillä 3 proon orkkis vanteilla budi meni sisurilla ihan hyvin takusena. Itellä meni sitte taka-akseli viime vuoden lopulla poikki ja takuuseen tuli 4 sarjan leveämpi vanne. Siitä onkelmat ton leveyden kans alko. Katsotaan ny ku 4 sarjan runko tulee jotta miltä pikkukiinalaisen linjalta se tulee. Helpoin vaihtoehto olis tietty vaihtaa taakse 4.4 JJ mutta on se ny p.....e ettei insinööri osaa mittaa käyttää.

----------


## JK-

4 compissa on alkuperäisenä 80mm leveä vanne: tuolla mahtuu rungon puolesta pyörimään tubeleksena niin JJ4.8 kuin 4.8 Lou jos joku miettii rengastuksen vaihtoa 

Tasan valukarvan verran jää vielä tilaa, huomasin kun testilenkillä Loun haivenet rallatti hennosti vauhdissa tuohon lokariin. Paineet tuolloin 1bar, matalammilla ongelma poistui 

Nyt on tuommoinen Jim-Lou sekarengastus syyskaudelle ennen nastoja. 

Melko paljon huonommin rullaa tuo Lou vs JJ, saa nähdä vaihtuuko vielä takaisin

----------


## JJasco

> 4 compissa on alkuperäisenä 80mm leveä vanne: tuolla mahtuu rungon puolesta pyörimään tubeleksena niin JJ4.8 kuin 4.8 Lou jos joku miettii rengastuksen vaihtoa 
> 
> Tasan valukarvan verran jää vielä tilaa, huomasin kun testilenkillä Loun haivenet rallatti hennosti vauhdissa tuohon lokariin. Paineet tuolloin 1bar, matalammilla ongelma poistui 
> 
> Nyt on tuommoinen Jim-Lou sekarengastus syyskaudelle ennen nastoja. 
> 
> Melko paljon huonommin rullaa tuo Lou vs JJ, saa nähdä vaihtuuko vielä takaisin





Ostitko fillaritorilta tuon keulan?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JK-

Jep 

Salsan makwa ja marge lite kiekkona, paras päivitys hetkeen.. tai jos tuon vielä maalais 

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## BB Holland

> ^Kun ostaa riittävän halvalla, saa taidetta. Eli ei kahta samanlaista.



Ensin ajattelin, että aika vaisua taidetta. Mutta en pitäisi mahdottomana, että 3Pro:n M-koko on yläsvingistä muutaman millin leveämpi kuin L-koko. Paha sanoa mittanauhalla, kun runkomitat on muutenkin eri eikä sopivaa kiekkoa vielä ole. Mutta olihan halpaa.

----------


## JJasco

> Jep 
> 
> Salsan makwa ja marge lite kiekkona, paras päivitys hetkeen.. tai jos tuon vielä maalais 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuli kateltua itekki tuota ja mietittyä liian kauan, vaikka mulla kuitukeula onkin jo. Maalaa ennemmin runko samaan sävyyn.  :Vink:

----------


## JK-

Vähän tuota ajattelinkin.. 

Maalaamisen sijaan taitaisi helpommalla & halvemmalla päästä vaihtamalla koko rungon..

Sinänsä toimiva kokonaisuus tuo nykyinenkin, ehkäpä pitää myös ajaa välillä

----------


## ytte07

Siinä olis JJ 4.8 ensin 3 proossa ja sitten 4 proossa. Kuvat ei välttämättä kerro mutta tuplasti tilaa haarukkaan. Siispä palikoiden siirto käyntiin. Oli oikea pikkukiinalainen tehny tän rungon.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

^meneekö kolmosrunko myyntiin? Ja mitä kokoa on?

Terveisin kinnostunut

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Runko on M kokoa. Täytyy miettiä mitä sen kans keksis. XXällähän myy myös 3 proon runkoa melko huokeasti. Kammet, jarrut ja vaihtaja ni saisin tehtyä yhen vehkeen lisää pihaan homehtuun. En sitte tiä kuka sillä ajelis...? Äsken kun siirtelin palikoita tuohon 4 runkoon niin ketjut alko näyttään vähä pitkiltä. Mitta käteen ja chainstay on n.2 cm lyhyempi. 3 kuitukeulan siirsin myös ku vaaka näytti että se on 400g kevyempi ku 4 alu. Ja ku väitettiin että alu on saatu samaan painoon.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jopo81

Ok. Laita viestiä jos meinaat myydä niin hierotaan kauppoja. 

Käsitin että noissa 3 ja 4 rungoissa olis sama geometria. Mikähän muu kuin vaihteleva laatu tollasta aiheuttaa

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Mistä kohtaa uudessa rungossa on otettu 2cm pois chainstayn matkalla? Mullakin olisi hyllyssä kokonainen gx11 osasarja, kiekot, keula ja nelosen kammet 190 perälle odottelemassa sopivaa runkoa. Taidan vaan odotella 5sarjan runkoa xl kokoisena jos niitä paukkuisi joskus myyntiin. Tosin cuben runkokin maksaisi alle 200€ ihan ilman alennuksia...

----------


## ytte07

Otinpa mitan uudestaan käteen ku pääsin kotiin. Ero kutistui 1 cm tarkastuksessa.


Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Arhipoff

Vanhat osat pultattuna uuteen runkoon... Ei näytä edes niin hölmöltä mitä ennakkoon odotin...

Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## llgss

White 5Pro fätin uusi omistaja ilmottautuu ketjuun. Eka fätti tai ylipäätään maastoajoa kestävä fillari mulle. Valitettavasti, olen siis jäänyt tästä hauskuudesta paitsi jo monta vuotta  :Leveä hymy:  Ihan helvetin hauska peli kaikin puolin.

Tuli lokarit ja muuta palikkaa tilattua Bike Discountista, mutta ei ollut riittävän leveitä vanneteippejä. Pitänee jättää tubeless kikkailut myöhemmälle.

----------


## Munarello

Ei taida olla värityksiä lukuunottamatta isompia muutoksia vitosversioissa nelosiin verrattuna. Liten osalistaa vertaillessani näytti että vain kammet ja keskiölaakeri vaihtunut FSAn palikoihin.

----------


## JK-

Runkohan noissa on eri.. onko joku päässyt jo ajamalla vertailemaan?

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

Joo, onhan siihenkin tullut muutoksia. Ainakin vaakaputki on nyt suorempi kuin edellisessä. Tänään Jyväskylän myymälässä käydessä pikaisesti käpistelin vitosliteä. Aika samanlaiselta se mielestäni tuntui.

----------


## llgss

> 1. Asenna päälirengas sisäkumin kanssa. Sisäkumiin niin paljon ilmaa, että päälirengas napsahtaa kauttaaltaan paikalleen. Käytä runsaasti liukastetta, esim. Fairya.
> 2. Tyhjennä sisuri ja irroita päälirenkaan toinen puoli vanteelta. Tässä kohtaa toisen puolen tulisi pysyä paikallaan ihan itsestään.
> 3. Sisuri pois ja tubelessventtiili paikalleen.
> 4. Nosta päälirengas takaisin vanteelle.
> 5. Nosta päälirengasta vanteen uraan rengasraudalla niin pitkältä matkalta kuin menee; yleensä noin 1/2 kierrosta. Aloita 1/4 kierros ennen venttiiliä ja etene venttiilin suuntaan.
> 6. Täytä rengas kunnes napsahtaa paikalleen
> 7. Irroita sielu ja lisää litku
> 8. Täytä uudelleen ja ravistele



Kiitokset tästä. Paljos olette litkuja laittanut näihin läskeihin per rengas? Vielä on vähän arvonnassa, että jätänkö koko urakan vasta keväälle, mutta kovasti MTB kaveri hehkuttaa, että tubeless pitää olla kun on niin paljon parempi ajotuntuma poluilla.

----------


## mahead

> Paljos olette litkuja laittanut näihin läskeihin per rengas?



Mulla on nyt n. 1,3-1,5 dl/rengas. Laitoin aiemmin kahta, mutta rengasvekslailun myötä totesin että suurin osa litkusta menee talouspaperiin imeytettynä roskiin, joten vähensin vähän. Saahan sitä sitten tarvittaessa lisättyä. Jos tietäisin että en renkaita vaihda ainakaan puoleen vuoteen, laittaisin sen pari desiä.

----------


## Blackborow

> Kiitokset tästä. Paljos olette litkuja laittanut näihin läskeihin per rengas? Vielä on vähän arvonnassa, että jätänkö koko urakan vasta keväälle, mutta kovasti MTB kaveri hehkuttaa, että tubeless pitää olla kun on niin paljon parempi ajotuntuma poluilla.



Desin verran. Voi sitä lisätä myöhemminkin jos tarpeen. 

Ja tuossa 1. vaiheessa on ihan turha nostaa molempia puolia. Toisen puolen nostaminen sisurilla riittää.

----------


## Klex

Moi,

Oon saanut melkoisen rullalle takavaihtajan ja takapakkakin on aika finaalissa mun White Fat4 Litessä. Onko kellään tietoa käykö tämä suotaan tuohon https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...gc=0;orderby=2 (lähinnä siis tuo kampisarja, muiden pitäisi käydä). Vai tarvitaanko jotain läskispesiaalia. Yritin löytää noita mittoja, mutta sivuilta ei enää löydy vanhojen pyörien tietoja...

----------


## Munarello

Noh, lösöpyörässä on leveämpi keskiö joten kammen akselinkin pitänee olla pidempi. Tuossa linkatussa setissä ei taideta mainita läskeistä mitään joten veikkaan ettei sovi. Hakusanoilla "fatbike crankset" löytyy tuommoisia: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...tbike+crankset

----------


## Läskimasa

> Vanhat osat pultattuna uuteen runkoon... Ei näytä edes niin hölmöltä mitä ennakkoon odotin...



Stemmi on kyllä aika hoopon pitkä.  :Vink: 
Vai onko noin pitkät kädet et tarvii tollasen?

----------


## lehtijussi

Omassa lite 3:ssa 60 mm stemmi vakiona, kokeilin 90 millistä ja oli aivan hirveä ajettava. Alamäkeen mitään asiaa sen kanssa. Nyt on 50 mm stemmi ja on hyvä...

----------


## Blackborow

Eiköhän tuo jokainen tiedä itse minkä mittainen stemmi tuntuu hyvältä. Onhan tuo Whiten isompikin runko niin pieni, että jos kuski on yli 180cm niin se orggisstemmi on liian lyhyt, jos ei halua mummopyörän ajoasentoa.

----------


## Arhipoff

Onhan tossa ohjaamossa tilaa, muttei joudu kurottelemaan 186cm pituisena. 2fat pro:ssa tuo vakiota pidempi stemmi tuntui hyvältä ja siirsin kasatessa suoraan tuohon...

Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Uskomatonta mutta totta, Whiten 5.sukupolven läskeissä ei ole ollenkaan S-koon runkoa !
Nyt kyllä sahasivat omaa oksaansa melkoisen pahasti, koska lyhyitä miehiä/naisia/lapsiakin on varmasti paljon, jotka miettii oman läskipyörän ostoa.

Kuinka sokeeta porukkaa siellä tuotekehitys/valmistus/markkinointi-osastolla voikaan olla.

----------


## hcf

Vai oisko että s-koon runko ei ole läpässy jotain testejä. Silverbackillä oli samahomma viimesyksynä. Tulivat sitte myöhemmin.

edit: Ei oo näköjään ollu ennenkään muutako litessä

----------


## Ricce

Onkos väki nastoittanut noita 4Pron Snow Shoe XL kumeja? Ajatuksena, jos nuo nastoittaa talveksi ja ensi kesäksi sitten kärmesnahkaa tai jotain muuta. Mikä nasta tuohon istahtaa?

----------


## Jakues

> Onkos väki nastoittanut noita 4Pron Snow Shoe XL kumeja? Ajatuksena, jos nuo nastoittaa talveksi ja ensi kesäksi sitten kärmesnahkaa tai jotain muuta. Mikä nasta tuohon istahtaa?



Ite käytin veetiren omia nastoja. (ebay) piti mielestäni hyvin. Verrokkina oli isp 2.25x29.

Lähetetty puhelimesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lämä

Vaihdoin 4 liten voimansiirron 1x10, mutta chainline ei ole optimaalinen. Mitä kannattaisi tehdä? Kampien vaihto houkuttelisi. Laitoin siis eturattaan isomman rattaan paikalle ja ketju on suorassa isoimmilla vaihteilla. Kevyemmillä vaihteilla kuuluu pientä rutinaa kovasti vääntäessä, vaikka kuinka säätäisi vaihteita.

Helpoin vaihtoehto olisi tietenkin hankkia 64bcd eturatas ja laittaa isomman paikalle jokin suoja tms, mutta kampien vaihto kiinnostaisi enemmän.

Kampia vaihtaessa olisi hyvä saada myös q-factor pienemmäksi. Mistä tiedän ostaa oikeanlaiset kammet? Mittailin, että keskiön putki on 100mm pitkä ja chainline nyt noin 77mm. q-factor on luokkaa 23cm ja voisi olla ainakin 2cm pienempi, kun kampien ja haarukan väliin jää reilusti yli sentti kummallekin puolelle. Takanapa/haarukka on 190mm leveä.

Millaiset kammet näillä spekseillä / toiveilla kannattaisi ostaa?

----------


## JJu

> Vaihdoin 4 liten voimansiirron 1x10, mutta chainline ei ole optimaalinen. Mitä kannattaisi tehdä? Kampien vaihto houkuttelisi. Laitoin siis eturattaan isomman rattaan paikalle ja ketju on suorassa isoimmilla vaihteilla. Kevyemmillä vaihteilla kuuluu pientä rutinaa kovasti vääntäessä, vaikka kuinka säätäisi vaihteita.
> 
> Helpoin vaihtoehto olisi tietenkin hankkia 64bcd eturatas ja laittaa isomman paikalle jokin suoja tms, mutta kampien vaihto kiinnostaisi enemmän.
> 
> Kampia vaihtaessa olisi hyvä saada myös q-factor pienemmäksi. Mistä tiedän ostaa oikeanlaiset kammet? Mittailin, että keskiön putki on 100mm pitkä ja chainline nyt noin 77mm. q-factor on luokkaa 23cm ja voisi olla ainakin 2cm pienempi, kun kampien ja haarukan väliin jää reilusti yli sentti kummallekin puolelle. Takanapa/haarukka on 190mm leveä.
> 
> Millaiset kammet näillä spekseillä / toiveilla kannattaisi ostaa?



Nykysetupilla vaihda ehdottomasti ketju pienemmälle eturattaalle, kun kuitenkin enin osa fatbike-ajosta tulee tehtyä pienemmillä vaihteilla. 

Minun ehdotus kammiksi: 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...38#post2644338

Hieman halvempi vaihtoehto: 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...47#post2644247

----------


## Lämä

> Nykysetupilla vaihda ehdottomasti ketju pienemmälle eturattaalle, kun kuitenkin enin osa fatbike-ajosta tulee tehtyä pienemmillä vaihteilla.



Kiitos linkeistä, niistä löytyi aiheeseen liittyvää keskustelua ja hyviä ehdotuksia q-factorin ja chainlinen pienentämiseksi. Minulla on siis 32t nw eturatas nyt isomman rattaan paikalla ainoana eturattaana. Vielä kun löytäisi kammet, johon saisi tuon saman 104bcd rattaan kiinni.

----------


## Wuffe

Onko tuo Lite 5 hintansa arvoinen? Nyt alessa 699 e. Painava?
 Itsellä ei kys. pyörälle tarvetta... sisaren puolesta kysyn  :Hymy:

----------


## JK-

> Onko tuo Lite 5 hintansa arvoinen? Nyt alessa 699 e. Painava?
>  Itsellä ei kys. pyörälle tarvetta... sisaren puolesta kysyn



Onkohan noissa ilmoitetuissa painoissa sivuilla virhe: Lite 14,3kg vs pro 15.5kg vs interceptor 16,2kg???

Tubelesoimalla ja vaihtamalla kuitua putkeen ja tankoon säästää noista toista kiloa painossa edullisesti

Hintaiseksekseen Lite on ihan ok, kuitenkin osissa Pro malliin on säästettu enemmän kuin hintaero antaa olettaa

Sen huomasin että akselit on Litessä heppoiset jos kovempaan ajoon tulee, niiden uppaaminen kallista eteen ja taakse mahdotonta (?)  jälkikäteen.



Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jopo22

> Onkohan noissa ilmoitetuissa painoissa sivuilla virhe: Lite 14,3kg vs pro 15.5kg vs interceptor 16,2kg???
> 
> Tubelesoimalla ja vaihtamalla kuitua putkeen ja tankoon säästää noista toista kiloa painossa edullisesti
> 
> Hintaiseksekseen Lite on ihan ok, kuitenkin osissa Pro malliin on säästettu enemmän kuin hintaero antaa olettaa
> 
> Sen huomasin että akselit on Litessä heppoiset jos kovempaan ajoon tulee, niiden uppaaminen kallista eteen ja taakse mahdotonta (?)  jälkikäteen.
> 
> 
> ...



Mun 5 Lite L-koossa painoi laatikosta otettaessa yli 16 kiloa.

----------


## tuurev

Täällä ilmoittautuu uusi fattiksen omistaja. Ostin Fat 4 Compin mökille ja talven rientoihin kun niin halvalla sain. Tarkoituksen oli alunperin ostaa halpa mökkipyörä mutta kovasti näyttää siltä, että pyörästä kehkeytyy jonkinlainen rakennusprojekti. Täällä foorumia selatessani kerran jo löysinkin linkin Compin teknisiin tietoihin, mutta en millään löydä sitä uudelleen.

Löytyisiköhän tätä kautta pyörän teknisiä tietoja keneltäkään?

----------


## Janos86

Nyt näytti olevan 5fat Pro 300€ alennuksella eli 999€ tarjouslehdessä. Onko näitä monikin ostanut?

----------


## Iron_man

Täällä uusi 5Fat pro:n omistaja ilmoittautuu. Pyöräkuumetta kasvattelin tässä syksyn mittaan ja erityisesti fatbikejä on tullut katseltua. Tänään aamulla huomasin tuon XXL:n tarjouksen, niin pakkohan siihen oli tarttua. Tuntui kysyntää pyörillä olevan. Soittelin 10:15 Tampereen Kalevan XXL:ään ja olivat jo ehtineet myydä kaikki 2 L kokoista pyörää, mitä liikkeessä oli varastossa. Lielahden myymälästä onneksi vielä yksi L kokoinen löytyi, jonka sain varattua ja kävin töiden jälkeen hakemassa pois.

Yksi testilenkki heitetty ja hymy korvissa mentiin. Eipä tosin vertailukohtaakaan ole, muutakuin tuo 22v vanha scottin maastopyörä, mutta hienosti tuo tuntui pelaavan. Vaihteet ja jarrut "vähän" eri luokkaa kuin tuossa mun vanhassa. Täytyy viikonloppuna testailla tuota kunnon maastossa.

----------


## SuloV

Mahtuuko muilla pyörimään 4.8" JJ Fat 4 Litessä? Omassa ottaa takarengas kiinni jos runttaa putkelta kovemmin.

----------


## hcf

Jarrulevy ei kuitenkaan hankaa runtatessa? Oiskohan pinnat liian löysällä

----------


## SuloV

> Jarrulevy ei kuitenkaan hankaa runtatessa? Oiskohan pinnat liian löysällä



Ei hankaa jarrulevy. Nappuloiden pärinä vaan kuuluu ottaa takahaarukkaan kiinni. Kävin tutkimassa vannetta äsken ja pinnat tosiaan vaikuttaisivat olevan hiukan löysällä. Pitää testata jos kiriminen auttaisi, tuskin runkokaan niin paljoa antaa periksi että aiheuttaisi tuon.

----------


## Jopo81

Olikos se niin että rungoissa on heittoa välillä. Toisilla mahtuu ja toisilla ei

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jenkka

> Mahtuuko muilla pyörimään 4.8" JJ Fat 4 Litessä? Omassa ottaa takarengas kiinni jos runttaa putkelta kovemmin.



Mahtuu hyvin minun yksilössä.

----------


## msoikkel

> Nyt näytti olevan 5fat Pro 300€ alennuksella eli 999€ tarjouslehdessä. Onko näitä monikin ostanut?



Juu, vaimon 3fat pro sai itseään isomman pikkuveikan kaveriksi, Kluuvin viimeinen L lähtee kohta työmatkatestiin Keskuspuistoon ja ensi viikolla Rukalle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tuurev

Fat 4 compin vapaaratas pitää hankaavaa ääntä kun en polje mutta polkiessa ei kuulu mitään ylimääräistä. Kiekko on nyt verstaan pöydällä ja siitä on poistettu kasetti, akseli ja laakerikuulat mutta itse vapaaratas ei irtoa. 

Kysymys kuuluu, miten sen saa rikkomatta irti jotta voin puhdistaa sen?

----------


## JK-

Tuota irroitusta tutkailin tänään itsekin, irroittamatta jäi. Tosin vapaaratas toimii vielä OK joten saa olla, tulipahan huollettua navat

Vapari taitaa olla rungossa kierteellä kiinni samaan tapaan kuin XC compin vapaaratas josta kuva alla

Tuommoisella alemmalla avaimella irtoaisi, oikea koko vielä selvitettävä

Koska sopivaa avainta ei tallista löytynyt, päädyin niputtamaan tuon takaisin

----------


## Pekka.S

> Tuota irroitusta tutkailin tänään itsekin, irroittamatta jäi. Tosin vapaaratas toimii vielä OK joten saa olla, tulipahan huollettua navat
> 
> Vapari taitaa olla rungossa kierteellä kiinni samaan tapaan kuin XC compin vapaaratas josta kuva alla
> 
> Tuommoisella alemmalla avaimella irtoaisi, oikea koko vielä selvitettävä
> 
> Koska sopivaa avainta ei tallista löytynyt, päädyin niputtamaan tuon takaisin



Näyttää vähän samalta kuin Scoop Fattyn vapari. Irtoaa 11 mm kuusiokololla toiselta puolen napaa. Tuo avain mikä kuvassa on aukasee itse vaparin.

Verkkokaupan fatbike ketjussa on tuon irrotuksesta.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Esuli

Hankaavat ääni? Ettei vain kuuluisi siitä muovilärpykästä jota pizzalautaseksi kutsutaan?

----------


## tuurev

> Näyttää vähän samalta kuin Scoop Fattyn vapari. Irtoaa 11 mm kuusiokololla toiselta puolen napaa. Tuo avain mikä kuvassa on aukasee itse vaparin.
> 
> Verkkokaupan fatbike ketjussa on tuon irrotuksesta.
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vapaaratas irtosi navasta 12 mm kuusiokololla Compissa. Tosin en saanut hampaita näkyviin kun kuvan avain puuttui.

----------


## mla

Vaimon 4Fat lite sai ensihuollon ja samalla JJ 4.4" alleen. Eipä vaimo ole tuolla paljoa ehtinyt ajella kesän aikana, mutta ajattelin noiden JJ:n toimivan paremmin talvella ja maastossahan tuo vaimo tuolla haluaa ajaa eli sielläkin nuo ovat paremmat kuin orkkikset. En enää jaksa hänen Fitness pyöräänsä laittaa nastoja alle. Saa ajella tuolla FATilla talven  :Hymy: 

3Fat lite piti itselläkin huoltaa, mutta selvisin vain ketju/pakka vaihdolla. Vapari on edelleen ehjän oloinen - ihme kyllä  :Hymy: 
Keskiönlaakerit vaihdoin jo kesän alussa, samaten jarrujen vaijerit ja kuoret - ne tuntuvat toimivan edelleen ihan ok. 
Kunhan talvi joskus tulee niin vaihdan taas alle 4.8" Snowshoe XL:t - siihen asti saa riittää nuo JJ 4" koossa.

----------


## Wipe

Itellä ainakin 3Fat litessä nestejarrut, joten ei tarvi vaijereita vaihdella. Renkaina bontrager barbegazit (4,7) ja tilaa kyllä runsaasti. Melkein tekis mieli kokeilla snowshoe 2xl:ää sillä niin tilavalta näyttää. Etuhampaita jo jostain syystä mennyt useampia eli nyt kolmannet jo menossa ja pyörällä ajettu n.3000km (saattaa johtua tosin pääosin metsä ja suo ajosta). Alkuperäiset meni reilusti alta tonnin ja toiset racefacet tonnin pinnassa. Nyt shimanon hampaat ja nämä vaikuttaa kestävän. Välitys vaihdettu eteen 22/32 ja taakse 12-36. Keskiölaakerit vaihdoin shimanoon ekan hammaskerran kanssa, vaikkei mitään vikaa ollutkaan. Myöskin kaikki napojen laakerit avattu (sen muovisen pölysuojan saa väännetty varovasti pois) täytetty vetonivelrasvalla ja ne alkuperäisiä. Samoin vapaaratas, josta tulee miellyttävän hiljainen kun vähän rasvaa hammastuksella.

----------


## Pyhä Risti

. Etuhampaita jo jostain syystä mennyt useampia eli nyt kolmannet jo menossa ja pyörällä ajettu n.3000km (saattaa johtua tosin pääosin metsä ja suo ajosta). Alkuperäiset meni reilusti alta tonnin ja toiset racefacet tonnin pinnassa. Nyt shimanon hampaat ja nämä vaikuttaa kestävän.  Myöskin kaikki napojen laakerit avattu (sen muovisen pölysuojan saa väännetty varovasti pois) täytetty vetonivelrasvalla ja ne alkuperäisiä. Samoin vapaaratas, josta tulee miellyttävän hiljainen kun vähän rasvaa hammastuksella.

Ei vaikuta normaalilta noin nopea kuluminen eturattaissa, tai sittten kyseessä todella pehmeät rattaat, Racefacellä ainakin pitäisi olla kunnon rattaat, eikä normaali metsä suo ajelu pitäisi vaikuttaa.
Vapaaratas toimii hyvin kun se pitää ääntä, noitten liian paksujen, kylmässä jähmettyvien rasvojen kanssa saa varmasti vapaarattaan pilalle kun kynnet ei liiku optimaalisesti...

----------


## hcf

^totta sie oot ketjut vaihtanu samalla ettei ne syö rattaita? Ja tietenki putsaat ketjut aina muutaman lenkin jälkeen ja laitat uudet rasvat. Paksut rasvat kerää vaan kaiken paskan eikä lähe rattaista muutako liottimilla. Sit sielä rasvan seassa olevat hiekanjyvät hioo rattaat

----------


## Lämä

Aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa jo kerroin, että minullakin meni 4 liten pienempi eturatas alle 500 kilometrissä ja todellakin olen pitänyt puhtaana ja öljyssä. Tuleehan sitä rapaa toki kesken lenkinkin välillä. En osannut arvata, että vika on kulumisessa kun vanhasta maantiepyörästä vaihdoin juuri lähes 10000km ajetut kammet, eikä niissä teräsrattaissa kulumisen merkkejä näkynyt. Isoja on laatuerot.

Vapaarattaasta saa kulua jämäkkä naksutus, silloin se toimii oikein.

----------


## Wipe

> . Etuhampaita jo jostain syystä mennyt useampia eli nyt kolmannet jo menossa ja pyörällä ajettu n.3000km (saattaa johtua tosin pääosin metsä ja suo ajosta). Alkuperäiset meni reilusti alta tonnin ja toiset racefacet tonnin pinnassa. Nyt shimanon hampaat ja nämä vaikuttaa kestävän.  Myöskin kaikki napojen laakerit avattu (sen muovisen pölysuojan saa väännetty varovasti pois) täytetty vetonivelrasvalla ja ne alkuperäisiä. Samoin vapaaratas, josta tulee miellyttävän hiljainen kun vähän rasvaa hammastuksella.
> 
> Ei vaikuta normaalilta noin nopea kuluminen eturattaissa, tai sittten kyseessä todella pehmeät rattaat, Racefacellä ainakin pitäisi olla kunnon rattaat, eikä normaali metsä suo ajelu pitäisi vaikuttaa.
> Vapaaratas toimii hyvin kun se pitää ääntä, noitten liian paksujen, kylmässä jähmettyvien rasvojen kanssa saa varmasti vapaarattaan pilalle kun kynnet ei liiku optimaalisesti...



Pehmeät ne on nuo alumiinirattaat. No kuitenkin ketjua on vaihdettu ja toki pidetty puhtaana aina likalenkin jälkeen sekä voideltu ketjuöljyllä. Vetonivelrasva ei tiiviissä ympäristössä kerää likaa eikä jähmety kylmissä olosuhteissa (koettu 42 asteen pakkasessa ja hyvin toimi). Vapaarattaan ei tarvi pitää suurta raksutusta. Ilman voitelua se raksuttaa meluisasti. Toki kynsille pitää olla liikumatila, mutta ei ne kuivana saa olla. 35v. on tullut pyöriä rassattua ja yhtään vapaaratasta ei ole MoS2 rasvan vuoksi mennyt rikki, eikä muutenkaan. Ja kaikilla pyörillä on ajettu eikä vain varastossa olleet. Kukin tavallaan.

----------


## mahead

> Ei vaikuta normaalilta noin nopea kuluminen eturattaissa, tai sittten kyseessä todella pehmeät rattaat



Eikö se ole yleensä niin päin, että laadukas materiaali on pehmeää (mutta vasta sen pisteen jälkeen kun antaa periksi), kun taas halpismateriaali säilyttää tiukasti muotonsa siihen asti että sitten kerralla räksähtää poikki? Vrt. halpis-lenkkiavain vs. laatuavain: halpisavaimella rikkoo rystysensä (tai murtaa käden) kun tiukkaa mutteria vääntää, laatuavain taas vääntyy siististi käsissä niin että työmies/-nainen ei itteään telo.

Veikkaan että ankaralla väännöllä ne shimanon rattaankin piikit vääntyisivät, mutta eivät katkea (jos siis ylipäätään olisivat alta tonnin ajolla antautumassa).

----------


## Moska

> Eikö se ole yleensä niin päin, että laadukas materiaali on pehmeää (mutta vasta sen pisteen jälkeen kun antaa periksi), kun taas halpismateriaali säilyttää tiukasti muotonsa siihen asti että sitten kerralla räksähtää poikki? Vrt. halpis-lenkkiavain vs. laatuavain: halpisavaimella rikkoo rystysensä (tai murtaa käden) kun tiukkaa mutteria vääntää, laatuavain taas vääntyy siististi käsissä niin että työmies/-nainen ei itteään telo.
> 
> Veikkaan että ankaralla väännöllä ne shimanon rattaankin piikit vääntyisivät, mutta eivät katkea (jos siis ylipäätään olisivat alta tonnin ajolla antautumassa).



Ei se nyt noinkaan ole. Kovakin materiaali voi olla sitkeää. Kova halpa varmaankin haurasta.

----------


## mahead

> Ei se nyt noinkaan ole. Kovakin materiaali voi olla sitkeää. Kova halpa varmaankin haurasta.



Mikäs tuossa minun kommentissa oli sitten väärin? Minähän totesin että pehmeää (eli sitkeää, kiitos paremmasta termistä) sen jälkeen kun antautuu, mutta en ottanut kantaa taipumispisteeseen. Tietenkään laatukama ei ole pehmeää kuten tina.

----------


## Moska

> Mikäs tuossa minun kommentissa oli sitten väärin? Minähän totesin että pehmeää (eli sitkeää, kiitos paremmasta termistä) sen jälkeen kun antautuu, mutta en ottanut kantaa taipumispisteeseen. Tietenkään laatukama ei ole pehmeää kuten tina.



No, pehmeä ja sitkeä ovat aika eri asioita.

----------


## mahead

> No, pehmeä ja sitkeä ovat aika eri asioita.



Tottapa kyllä. Viestin kontekstista toivottavasti kuitenkin tajusi etten tarkoittanut pehmeää kuten sinitarra.

----------


## wex4

Fat 3 hiilarikeulasta. miten on kestänyt? Onko kenelläkään 203mm jarrua siinä? Pitäisi lähteä raskaasti kuormattuna ajelemaan ja mietin laitanko siksi aikaa teräskeulan paikoilleen.

----------


## Visa_äs

Moro. 

Kokeilin laittaa 4lite vakiorenkaita tubeleksiksi, mutta eipä onnistunut. En saanut kompuralla nousemaan vanteelle edes kuormaliinan avulla. Sisurilla tietenki nousi mutta sitten kun otti ilmaa pois sisurista niin rengas ei pysynyt vanteella. Rengas kun painu alas niin se repäs vielä teippaukset ruttuun.  Eli uusiks menee.

Mitä purkkavirityksiä ootte käyttäny tossa tubeleshommassa vai onko ihan toivoton yritys tolla vakio vanne+rengas yhdistelmällä? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Oliskos ny vika siinä renkaassa? Ei tarvi 4.8 Jumbon snakeskineillä muuta ku hurautus kompuralla ja rengas on vanteella ku p@*#a Junttilan talon seinässä. Ite käytän noiden renkaiden kans myös http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/80782...vannerasva-5kg. Helpottaa kummasti ja omasta mielestä paljon siistimpää ku saippuavesi. Ite onnistuin yleensä kaatamaan sen saippuveden tallissa ku sitä käytin.

Renkaissa on kyllä tosi paljon eroja. JJ on ollu omista helpoin. Mutta kyllä budi ja snowshoe 2xl on hyllyllä pysyny tyhjänäkin kun sen on sinne ensin saanu. Kuormaliinaa näissä molemmissa tarvin. Ja mulla ei mee teipit ruttuun ku käytän nykyään hirvisäkkiä. Saa multa 10+.

----------


## Visa_äs

> Oliskos ny vika siinä renkaassa? Ei tarvi 4.8 Jumbon snakeskineillä muuta ku hurautus kompuralla ja rengas on vanteella ku p@*#a Junttilan talon seinässä. Ite käytän noiden renkaiden kans myös http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/80782...vannerasva-5kg. Helpottaa kummasti ja omasta mielestä paljon siistimpää ku saippuavesi. Ite onnistuin yleensä kaatamaan sen saippuveden tallissa ku sitä käytin.
> 
> Renkaissa on kyllä tosi paljon eroja. JJ on ollu omista helpoin. Mutta kyllä budi ja snowshoe 2xl on hyllyllä pysyny tyhjänäkin kun sen on sinne ensin saanu. Kuormaliinaa näissä molemmissa tarvin. Ja mulla ei mee teipit ruttuun ku käytän nykyään hirvisäkkiä. Saa multa 10+.



Voihan se olla renkaassakin vika. Ne kyllä tuntu aika löysiltä kaikin puolin. Ehkä pitää sijoittaa jumbo jimiin ja kokeilla sillä. 

Noi hirvisäkki yms vakuumipussihommat on kuulostanut liian vaikeelta. Toki niissä tuollaisia etuja varmaan on että teippaukset ei mene läskiks. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Ei oo mitään rakettitiedettä. Kevennysreiät peittoon niin että näyttää hyvältä ulospäin. Ite tosin käytin joskus ihan pakkausteippiä. Siihen sitten pujotat 174cm pitkän rinkulan muovia ja laitat siitä läpi venttiilin. Videookin tästä löytyy mutta en ny viihti sitä alkaa hakeen. Muovi voi olla vaikka vakuumia, jätesäkkiä, hirvisäkkiä yms. Hirvisäkki on valmista ympyrää ja noihin muihin tarvit vakuumikoneen tai ehkäpä silitysraudan.

----------


## mla

> Itellä ainakin 3Fat litessä nestejarrut, joten ei tarvi vaijereita vaihdella.



Vaihdevaijerit piti kirjoittaa - hyvä huomio  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## hcf

Kuopion XXL:ssä on 15kpl white fat 5 pro:ta avajaisis 799€.
Sinne vaan jonottaan et kerkee  :Hymy: 

Itseasiassa sai tilattua verkkokaupasta ainaki CX PRO:n vaikka lehdessä lukee "vain kuopion tavaratalosta"

----------


## Esuli

5 oli puolenpäivän kieppeillä whiteläskii myymättä. Itse maltoin.😉

----------


## spetke75

Miltäs tämä Whiten 5Fat Pro vaikuttaa pyöränä (https://xxl.fi/white-5fat-pro-fatbik...6944_1_style)? Ajatuksena ostaa eka Fatbike, ja paljon eri vaihtoehtoja pyöritelleenä, tämäkin iski silmään.
XXL:ssähän on myös Whiten 4Fat Interceptoria, jossa joku osa vähän parempi sekä kuitukeula (https://www.xxl.fi/white-4-fat-inter...121890_1_style). Hintaa kuitenkin sen 600e enemmän, joten
onko mitään järkeä tuohon sijoittaa, jos sitä edes saa enää?

Tämä 5Fat Pro näytti olevan uuden Fillarilehden testissäkin ja ihan ok-arvotelun sai. Mutta onko näissä Whiteissä jotain sellaista, jonka kanssa joutuu tappelemaan usein tai liian aikaisessa vaiheessa (keskiö, vapari tms.)?

Bonustehtävänä: Ehdota jotain toista suht saman hintaluokan läskiä (1300-1600e).  :Hymy:

----------


## travelleroftime

Bonustehtävänä ehdotan bikeshopin 2018 Kona Wo:ta, joka alittaa budjetin. Ihan ok läski, kuten myös nuo Whitet. Jäisi enemmän rahaa varusteisiin siis.

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Wo/ekauppa/pKOWO/

----------


## JJu

> Bonustehtävänä: Ehdota jotain toista suht saman hintaluokan läskiä (1300-1600e).



Silverback Scoop Single


https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...bike-sininen-L

+ kuitukeula
+ kilon kevyempi kuin White
+ 11 vaihdetta
+ tubeless ready kiekot
+ thru axle myös takana

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Miltäs tämä Whiten 5Fat Pro vaikuttaa pyöränä (https://xxl.fi/white-5fat-pro-fatbik...6944_1_style)? Ajatuksena ostaa eka Fatbike, ja paljon eri vaihtoehtoja pyöritelleenä, tämäkin iski silmään.
> XXL:ssähän on myös Whiten 4Fat Interceptoria, jossa joku osa vähän parempi sekä kuitukeula (https://www.xxl.fi/white-4-fat-inter...121890_1_style). Hintaa kuitenkin sen 600e enemmän, joten
> onko mitään järkeä tuohon sijoittaa, jos sitä edes saa enää?
> 
> Tämä 5Fat Pro näytti olevan uuden Fillarilehden testissäkin ja ihan ok-arvotelun sai. Mutta onko näissä Whiteissä jotain sellaista, jonka kanssa joutuu tappelemaan usein tai liian aikaisessa vaiheessa (keskiö, vapari tms.)?
> 
> Bonustehtävänä: Ehdota jotain toista suht saman hintaluokan läskiä (1300-1600e).



Myös Felt mahtuu tohon budjettiin. Halvimmassakin Felt DD70:ssä on jo 1x11 vaihteisto.

----------


## spetke75

Kiitos hyvistä vinkeistä. Silverback näistä ehkä polttelisi eniten, joskin saatavuus taitaa vielä olla kysymysmerkki. Kyllähän näistä vaihtoehdoista varsin hyvät kilpailijat Whitelle saa.

Onko tässä Whiten 5Fat Pro:ssa jotain sellaista, miksi juuri se, eikä esim. Silverbackin Scoop Single?

----------


## hcf

Huomenna saattaa olla fat 5 pro tarjouksessa. Porin avajaiset. Olehan aamulla väijymäs verkossa jos halvalla haluat  :Hymy:

----------


## pee

> Onko tässä Whiten 5Fat Pro:ssa jotain sellaista, miksi juuri se, eikä esim. Silverbackin Scoop Single?



Jos sattuu olemaan joku fiksaatio pomppukeppitehtaan vaihtajiin, niin sitten ehkä. 

Toisaalta Whitet tuntuvat olevan usein alennuksessa, joten tokkopa noita juuri kukaan normaalihinnalla ostaa.

----------


## Väre

> Jos sattuu olemaan joku fiksaatio pomppukeppitehtaan vaihtajiin, niin sitten ehkä. 
> 
> Toisaalta Whitet tuntuvat olevan usein alennuksessa, joten tokkopa noita juuri kukaan normaalihinnalla ostaa.



Tänään 5fat prota näyttäisi saavan verkosta 899€. Ainakin L- ja M-kokoja oli tarjolla.

----------


## MPN1975

Pitääpä laittaa tilaukseen White. Tuleeko fillari valmiiksi kasattuna ja säädettynä? Onko muuten paketit tullut ehjänä perille?

----------


## Monttu90

> Pitääpä laittaa tilaukseen White. Tuleeko fillari valmiiksi kasattuna ja säädettynä? Onko muuten paketit tullut ehjänä perille?



XXL:n yli 300€:n pyörät on esisäädetty ja esikasattu. Oman Whiten kohdalla piti itse asentaa satula, polkimet ja ohjaustanko piti kääntää oikein. Eturengasta en enää muista oliko paikoillaan vai pitikö itse laittaa paikoilleen, mutta vähällä asennuksella selviät. Paketti tuli ehjänä perille.

----------


## 0201346

onks kellää suoraa tietoa fat 3 proon orkkis etukiekon laakereiden mitoista, itellä vähän rallattaa ni vois käydä hakees uudet ni ei tarvii purkaa ennenkuin hakee uudet? koitin kahlata ketjua läpi mut ei sattunut silmään.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Tämän mukaan 6902, mutta kannattaa ehkä katsoa totuus irrottamalla päätykuppi. Ettei tule hutiostoksia.

----------


## 0201346

Kiitti H.Moilanen. Nii tosiaan sehä on siinä suojassa se malli. En tajunnut katsoa kun yks päivä oli irti kiekko, se pisti silmään että toiselta puolelta puuttu se pölysuoja kokonaan ja rupesin sen puoleen miettimään et onhan molemmin puolin sama laakeri mut oisko originellissä laakerissa pölysuoja vaan toisella puolen ja mennyt tehtaalla nurinpäin laakeri.

----------


## 0201346

Ainiin onko kellään faktatietoa onko tässä linkin kiekossa 150mm leveä napa (vai onko 15mm akselissa aina 150mm leveä?): https://www.xxl.fi/white-wheel-front...134045_1_style
huonot sivut kun ei ole mittoja lainkaan. Tutulla bluto -projekti menossa ja vanha kiekko 9mm pikalinkulla ja napa liian kapea.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^15 mm akselilla on myös 135 mm ja 142 mm leveitä napoja.

----------


## Monttu90

> Ainiin onko kellään faktatietoa onko tässä linkin kiekossa 150mm leveä napa (vai onko 15mm akselissa aina 150mm leveä?): https://www.xxl.fi/white-wheel-front...134045_1_style
> huonot sivut kun ei ole mittoja lainkaan. Tutulla bluto -projekti menossa ja vanha kiekko 9mm pikalinkulla ja napa liian kapea.



Fatbiken 15mm akseleita on 135mm sekä 150mm. Oma bluto projekti viivästyi kun tilasin epähuomiossa 135mm navan jossa oli 9mm pikalinkku päätyholkit, jotka irrotettua olisi saanut 15mm akselin. Piti sit tilata sopivampi. Eli kannattaa soittaa asiakaspalveluun ja varmistaa minkä levyinen napa vanteessa on kiinni.

----------


## pee

Pystyykö nykyiseen vaihtamaan endcapit? Tämmöisiä on tarjolla, mutta mihin lie käyvät: https://www.xxl.fi/white-muuntosarja...089948_1_style ?

----------


## Monttu90

> Pystyykö nykyiseen vaihtamaan endcapit? Tämmöisiä on tarjolla, mutta mihin lie käyvät: https://www.xxl.fi/white-muuntosarja...089948_1_style ?



Ei ainakaan 4 Liteen käynyt. Muissa fateissa taitaa myös olla samat navat.

----------


## Esuli

5litessä on jotkin kurapaska navat, käsittääkseni myös 4litessä(KT.KT-SL 4F/KT-SL 8R)  3 litessä oli vielä hienot chosen A-686B-M10-135/A468 7B napaset. Jossa taas oli sama vapari kun 2Fat Pro:saa.

----------


## J-uge

Houkuttaisi kokeilla halpis-nastarenkaita, mutta 4 fat liten rengastila kuitenkin arveluttaa. Kokovaihtoehdot renkaassa olisi 4" ja 4,9". Taakse tuo isompi ilmeisesti olisi turhan nafti, mutta menisiköhän eteen?

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Houkuttaisi kokeilla halpis-nastarenkaita, mutta 4 fat liten rengastila kuitenkin arveluttaa. Kokovaihtoehdot renkaassa olisi 4" ja 4,9". Taakse tuo isompi ilmeisesti olisi turhan nafti, mutta menisiköhän eteen?



Kannattaa etsiä netistä tietoa kuinka isot ne 4.9" gummit oikeasti ovat. 
Jos joku on mitannut ne vanteelle asennettuna. 
Monissa renkaissa todellinen koko on pienempi kuin ilmoitettu. 
Voivat hyvinkin mahtua 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AnttiL

Alkaa sivuja olemaan syksyn tulvasateisiin verrattava määrä joten kysyn.
Kampisetti fat3 liteen? 
Joku oli asennellut vähän kapeammalla Q faktorilla olevat kammet??
Saa tunnustaa jos osuu kohdalle.

----------


## Munarello

Lite 4 pitää säännöllisen epäsäännöllistä kolinaa eli ajaessa kuuluu silloin tällöin metallinen lyhyt kolahdus eli semmoinen "klak", ja polkimen läpi tuntuu ikään kuin pykällys. Vaihdoin jo keskiölaakerit ja ketjun, mutta edelleen kolisee. Laakereiden välinen putki oli liian lyhyt joten jätin kokonaan pois eli se siellä ainakaan kolise. Ei se tunnu vaikuttavan ajamiseen, mutta kiinnostaisi kyllä tietää mikä siellä kolisee. Onko ideoita?

----------


## Jakues

> Lite 4 pitää säännöllisen epäsäännöllistä kolinaa eli ajaessa kuuluu silloin tällöin metallinen lyhyt kolahdus eli semmoinen "klak", ja polkimen läpi tuntuu ikään kuin pykällys. Vaihdoin jo keskiölaakerit ja ketjun, mutta edelleen kolisee. Laakereiden välinen putki oli liian lyhyt joten jätin kokonaan pois eli se siellä ainakaan kolise. Ei se tunnu vaikuttavan ajamiseen, mutta kiinnostaisi kyllä tietää mikä siellä kolisee. Onko ideoita?



Tuleeko ääni polkiessa vai vapaan jälkeen polkastessa? Voisko tulla vapaarattaasta tai ihan takapakasta.. 

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Visa_äs

> Lite 4 pitää säännöllisen epäsäännöllistä kolinaa eli ajaessa kuuluu silloin tällöin metallinen lyhyt kolahdus eli semmoinen "klak", ja polkimen läpi tuntuu ikään kuin pykällys. Vaihdoin jo keskiölaakerit ja ketjun, mutta edelleen kolisee. Laakereiden välinen putki oli liian lyhyt joten jätin kokonaan pois eli se siellä ainakaan kolise. Ei se tunnu vaikuttavan ajamiseen, mutta kiinnostaisi kyllä tietää mikä siellä kolisee. Onko ideoita?



Mulla oli samankuuloinen vaiva ja mulla oli kampi löysällä. Tosin jos keskiön oot jo vaihtanu niin varmaan kammetkin on tiukalla? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JK-

> Mulla oli samankuuloinen vaiva ja mulla oli kampi löysällä. Tosin jos keskiön oot jo vaihtanu niin varmaan kammetkin on tiukalla? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Itsellä oli löystynyt kesän aikaan pakan kiristysmutteri, jäänyt vissiin turhan löysälle asentaessa

Tosin pakka 11speed slx, itse tein joten syyllinen liki  :Hymy: 

Ton kirimisen myötä hävisi äänet omasta

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

Kolisee sekä polkiessa että vapaan jälkeen. Sitä vapaaratasta mietin myös, eikös niitäkin ole näissä hajoillut vähän siellä ja täällä? Pitää kokeilla sitä pakkaakin kiristää.

Edit: Eiköhän se ole vapaaratas, joka siellä paukkuu.

Edit2: Jatkokyssäri eli sopiiko tuo XXL:n verkkokaupassa oleva White Freehub 3Fat Lite 16 tilalle? 
https://xxl.fi/white-spare-part-whit...118538_1_style

Edit3: Vastaan itselleni: Kyllä käy. Kävin tänään näyttämässä takakiekkoa XXL:n huollossa ja sitä siihen oli tarjolla. Huomenna sitten koepolkaisemaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## JJu

> Alkaa sivuja olemaan syksyn tulvasateisiin verrattava määrä joten kysyn.
> Kampisetti fat3 liteen? 
> Joku oli asennellut vähän kapeammalla Q faktorilla olevat kammet??
> Saa tunnustaa jos osuu kohdalle.



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...06#post2709206

SRAMin kampisarjaan vaihtaville tiedoksi, että Superstar Components alkoi vastikään myymään läskipyörään ja SRAMin kampiin soveliasta 28-hampaista zero offset eturatasta:
https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...arrow-wide.htm 

PS. Tuolla ylhäällä on tuollainen "Hae aiheesta" -valinta  :Hymy:

----------


## Brmpr

Tänään White 5Fat Lite XXL.fi tarjouksessa hintaan 699€

----------


## Munarello

Nonnih. Käsi ylös, kuka ei yllättynyt ettei yllämainitsemani vapaaratas käynytkään tilalle. Ai, eikö kukaan?

Vapaaratas lähti irti 12mm kuusiokoloavaimella. Kuvissa vasemmalla se Lite 4 alkuperäinen ja oikealla XXL:n nettikaupasta saatava White Fat 3 Lite vapaaratas.



https://www.dropbox.com/s/oavisdr5f5...54915.jpg?dl=0


https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8kwxm8onw...54950.jpg?dl=0

Kyllä alkaa jo korpeamaan tämä homma. Ja juu, muuten olisinkin jo vienyt XXL:n huoltoon laitettavaksi mutta kun välimatkaa reilut 100km lähimpään niin ei ole kiinnostanut lähteä viemään. Tai noh, kävihän se kiekko pari viikkoa sitten näytillä mutta ei se huoltoheppu sitä silloin vaihtanut vaikka semmoisen työn tilasin. Veikkaan, että ei sillä tuommoista osaa varmaan olisi ollutkaan hyllyssä...

----------


## solisti

> Oispa se tuo vapaaratas selvinnyt minun 23.12 viestistä tuossa ylempänä, vuonna suattopa tuo olla selviämättäkin



Tulevaisuudessa on helppo viisastella  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

Mä en nyt taas ihan hiffaa näitä savolaisten viestejä. 23.12 on ehkä tulossa tai se saattaa olla kellonaika tai joku vuosi. Vastuu jää kuulijalle.

----------


## AnttiL

Tätyypä lukasta kampijuttu.
Tilaa vaan kuule DT Swiss takakiekko, niin alkaa vapaaratas kestämään vähän paremmin.
Noita linkkamistasi kuvista, omassa oli tuo oikeanpuoleinen vapari joita rikoin muutaman lenkin välein...Sitten ehkä viisastuin

----------


## TMo

^Tuossa vaparin kestossa on aika paljon eroja. Mulla on kestänyt vapari jo 2v1kk mutta nyt meni takanavasta akseli poikki ja jäi pakka vapareineen käteen niin sanotusti. XXL mielestä on kuluva osa eikä mene takuuseen. 

Mutta saako noita DT Swissin kiekkoja jostain niinku halvalla ku näyttää olevan about 600€ kierros? Meinaan ei oikein tuohon pyörään viittis laittaa kiekkoja jotka maksaa melkein pyörän verran...

----------


## TheMiklu

DT Swissin kiekot ostaa ja sitte päivittää rungon jossain vaiheessa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aivari

Vinkkejä kaivataan seisontatukeen. 
Täällä uusi White fat pro- mallin omistaja. Asennutin läskiin Bafangin keskiömoottorin, jolloin painoa tulee jonkin verran lisää. XXL:n myyjä sanoi, että ei suosittele heidän seisontatukia, koska ne eivät kestä sellaista painoa. Millaiset seisontatuet teillä on läskissä?

----------


## Munarello

> seisontatuet



Tirsk!  :Leveä hymy: 

Minun pyörissä ei ole minkäänlaisia. Nojailevat seinään tai mihin milloinkin. Vähän kuulostaa kummalta, etteivät muka kestä. Ei kai se nyt niin painava ole kuitenkaan?

----------


## mahead

> Tirsk! 
> 
> Minun pyörissä ei ole minkäänlaisia. Nojailevat seinään tai mihin milloinkin. Vähän kuulostaa kummalta, etteivät muka kestä. Ei kai se nyt niin painava ole kuitenkaan?



Ehkä siinä haettiin sitä, että pyörä ei oikein pysy pystyssä, eli on kuiteskin aina kumollaan. Jalustin tuskin sentään vääntyy.

----------


## Jamppe

Onkohan näin joulun aikaan ollut yleensä hyviä läskitarjouksia? White 5 pro kiinnostaisi.

----------


## JackOja

^vastahan sitä viime viikonloppuna tarjottiin hintaan 699,-

----------


## Pyhä Risti

> Vinkkejä kaivataan seisontatukeen. 
> Täällä uusi White fat pro- mallin omistaja. Asennutin läskiin Bafangin keskiömoottorin, jolloin painoa tulee jonkin verran lisää. XXL:n myyjä sanoi, että ei suosittele heidän seisontatukia, koska ne eivät kestä sellaista painoa. Millaiset seisontatuet teillä on läskissä?



Viagra? :Vink:

----------


## Pekka.S

> Vinkkejä kaivataan seisontatukeen. 
> Täällä uusi White fat pro- mallin omistaja. Asennutin läskiin Bafangin keskiömoottorin, jolloin painoa tulee jonkin verran lisää. XXL:n myyjä sanoi, että ei suosittele heidän seisontatukia, koska ne eivät kestä sellaista painoa. Millaiset seisontatuet teillä on läskissä?



Tokmannilta saatavaa takahaarukkaan tulevaa mallia olen asentanut kolmeen läskiin ilman ongelmia ja hyvin on kestäneet. Niissä ei tosin moottoria ole, mutta se jalka vaikuttaa melko tukevalta. Omassa on Baiksilta ostettu vastaava joka on Tokmannin versiota tukevamman oloinen.

----------


## Flextone2

Promalli 999e tarjouksessa....

----------


## jame1967

Onko läski niin painava että tarvitaan moottoroitu tuki 😀

----------


## Mika Lukumies

> Onko läski niin painava että tarvitaan moottoroitu tuki 😀



Ei, mutta hauskuus lisäntyy vähintään tuplaten kun heittää 1kW koneen läskiin. :Hymy:

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Mutta saako noita DT Swissin kiekkoja jostain niinku halvalla ku näyttää olevan about 600€ kierros? Meinaan ei oikein tuohon pyörään viittis laittaa kiekkoja jotka maksaa melkein pyörän verran...



Jos tilanne on vielä akuutti, RCZ Bike shop mainosti kiekkoparia 129 euroa. Ei ole DT Swissiä, mutta ei myöskään hinnalla pilattu.

----------


## TMo

^Kiitos - ne näyttää ihan samoilta Jalcoilta Chosen navoilla mitä on 3-sarjan Whiteissä. hinnalla ei ole pilattu mutta tarve ei ole akuutti enää. Sain takuuseen XXL:stä uuden takavanteen (4-sarjalaisen).

----------


## Jopo81

> ^Kiitos - ne näyttää ihan samoilta Jalcoilta Chosen navoilla mitä on 3-sarjan Whiteissä. hinnalla ei ole pilattu mutta tarve ei ole akuutti enää. Sain takuuseen XXL:stä uuden takavanteen (4-sarjalaisen).



Oliko s-postista hyötyä?

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TMo

> Oliko s-postista hyötyä?Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Oli hyötyä - vastailin sähköpostiin pidemmälti. Kiitos - on näistä foorumeista vaan hyötyä!

----------


## 39syncro

Tulipa tilattua fatlite5 ennen joulua kun oli tarjouksessa. Läski kuume ollu jo pitkään ja verkkokaupan läskiä suunnittelin mutta tähän päädyin. Tuli viestiä että ovat loppuneet varastosta pitää odotella tammikuun puoleen väliin. jospa ei muita ylläreitä tulis kun tämä. Ihmettelen miten niitä voi netistä tilata vaikka niitä ei enään varastossa ollut.

----------


## rantamies

3Fat, Jalco ja pienet paineet 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## KotooTöihin

Miten se noin meni. Mulla lähti kerran ghetto tubeless vanteelta, kun en saanutkaan keulaa ylös ja piti väistää este... Etunen poikittain ja koko painolla päälle. Oli tosin 2.2 tuumanen rengas, joka oli tosi väljä vanteelle.

----------


## rantamies

> Miten se noin meni. Mulla lähti kerran ghetto tubeless vanteelta, kun en saanutkaan keulaa ylös ja piti väistää este... Etunen poikittain ja koko painolla päälle. Oli tosin 2.2 tuumanen rengas, joka oli tosi väljä vanteelle.



Toi on kanssa aivan uskomattoman löysä vanteelle, eikä kehässä ole minkäänlaista hyllyä. Mukavuus syistä ajoin vähän pienemmillä paineilla, mutta lenkin aikana paineet pääsivät tippumaan, kun paine ei riittänyt pitämään rengasta vanteen seinämässä. Tuli taas hyvä muistutus siitä miksi aikoinaan rakensin uuden kesäkiekon 

Edit. Seuraavana voisi kokeilla halkaistua sisuria.

----------


## ytte07

^Ei tosta saanu hyvää kuvaa mutta kyllä siinä jonkunlaine hylly on. Meitin oranssin pöörän etusen tubelessi on suotanu tyhjänä ja 4.8 JJ pysyy vanteella oikein mallikkaasti. Otin sen lämpöseen ja taidan uusia siihen hirvisäkin. Sulla on tainnu olla aika kovat voimat pelissä ku toi rysäys on tapahtunut?

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Ja sitten ku katoin uusiks sun kuvaa ni sullahan on se vanhempi 3 sarjan vanne. Se on kyllä ihan susi. Toi mun kuva on 4 sarjan vanteesta.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## AnttiL

Halkastu sisuri, reilun vuoden moisella ghettovirityksellä ajellu.
Takakiekko onkin kokonaisuudessaan tosiaan dt swissi ja aivan toista maata on kehä.
Kammet vaihtui 170mm perä mallisiin.
Hyvin loppupeleissä asettui, ja lähemmäs runkoa ei kampia enään saa.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Onko kukaan laittanut 3fat Prohon tai vastaavaan 27.5+ -kokoisia kiekkoja? Mistä sopivat kiekot jos ei itse viitsi eli osaa rakentaa? Himottaisi kokeilla, jos vaikka lisää monikäyttöisyyttä saisi ja yhden pyörän pois tallista...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## BB Holland

^ Pitänee itse teettää. Fillaritorilla oli pitkään myynnissä White 4Lite Spankin plussakehillä poistettu myynnistä elokuussa.

----------


## ytte07

Vaihdoin etukiekkoon uuden hirvisäkin. En jaksanu ees kerätä litkuja renkaasta pois. Vanha säkki pois. Mulla on gorilla vannenauhana ja siinä päällä kierros pakkausteippiä. Kuivasin pinnan ja uus säkki paikalle. Mätänetin vannerasvaa jimin kylkeen ja pikkukompuralla ilman sielua ilmaa sisään. Napsahti nätisti vanteelle ja ilmat pysyy. Lisäillään sitte litkua ku tarvii. Kyseessä siis jalcon 4 sarjan 90mm vanne.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Mikä vapaaratas korvaamaan 3 pro alkuperäinen? Viime keväänä tuli Takuusta 4 pron kiekko ja vapari, nyt vapari taas paskana..

----------


## Munarello

En osaa tuohon vastata muuta kuin sen, mitä itse tein eli laitoin DT Swissiä Lite nelosen alle. Kallis se oli, mutta vaikuttaa myös hyvältä. Useita kymmeniä pluspisteitä muuten XXL:n aspalle sillä ovat näköjään jaksaneet kaivaa tuohon nelosLiten kiekkoon sopivan näköisen vapaarattaan. Sähköpostilla tuota olen sieltä kysellyt ja nyt odottelen tietoa, miten semmoisen voisin hommata. Myymälän huoltoon kiekon tai vaparin kiikuttaminen on toistaiseksi ollut täysin hyödytöntä, kahdesti olen käynyt näyttämässä.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Vaasan xxl:s ollu tähän asti ainakin osaava henkilökunta. Mutta äkkiäkös se bensoihin menee kun tuota kiikuttaa 2x vuodes seinäjoelta vaasaan takuuhuoltoon, niin mieluummin laittaisin jonku vahvemman...

----------


## Munarello

En tarkoita, että huollossa ei välttämättä osattaisi vaan tuon nelosLiten (ja todnäk myös vitosen) vapaaratasta ei ole niiden verkkokaupassa tarjolla. Eihän näiden uudempien myymälöiden huoltojampoille ole välttämättä edes tullut vastaan moista ropsia joten eihän sitä osaa löydy hyllyltä, jos sellaista ei siellä ole. Mutta samaan tapaan Mikkelistä on sen reilut sata kilsaa Lahteen, Jykylään ja Lappeenrantaan joten ei sitä kovin montaa kertaa viitsi turhaan lähteä ajamaan. 

Toi DT Swissin BR2250 taitaa muuten olla hinta-laatusuhteeltaan sitä parhainta luokkaa jos skippaa kuitukiekot?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Vaihtoehtoina tässä taitaa olla tuo DT Swissin kiekkosetti tai navan vaihtaminen alkuperäiseen kiekkoon. Jos kiekon kasaaminen ei ole tuttua puuhaa, työ maksaa yleensä noin 40-50 eur ja jos pinnat pitää vaihtaa, siitä toinen mokoma lisää.

----------


## Munarello

^Eikä ne navatkaan ihan ilmaisia ole.  :Hymy:

----------


## H. Moilanen

Alkaen noin 80 euroa, ylärajaa ei tunnetusti ole.

----------


## BB Holland

Navan vaihtaminen on kylläkin kalliimpaa kuin uuden kiekon rakentaminen työn osalta.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

V*tut! Otan takuusta uuden vaparin ja myin pyörän laihemmalle jantterille jolla on öljytikut jalkoina...  :Hymy:

----------


## himo_kaappoo

White läx ja tilalle tuli Trekin Farley 5 2018.

----------


## Blackborow

No ei taida siinä paljoa kummempi vapari olla.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Siitä en tiedä mutta takuuhuolto on ainakin samalla paikkakunnalla..😅

----------


## rcta

2FatPro L-koko, vakio stemmin pituus?

----------


## Blackborow

> 2FatPro L-koko, vakio stemmin pituus?



60mm.

----------


## rcta

> 60mm.



Kiitos!

----------


## Ricce

Ähh... 4 Pro:n keskiölaakeri vaihdettiin alkusyksystä ekassa huollossa (250km), nyt on ajettu sen jälkeen 700km ja laakerit alkaa olla loppu, toinen puoli pitää jo kunnon rohinaa, eikä ole painepesurilla suihkittu laakereille. Tuo tuskin menee takuisiin, koska kuluva osa, joten suosituksia tuohon sopivaan laakerisettiin, eikä haittaa vaikka kestäisi vähän pidempään.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ihan sama minkä laakerit pistät, mutta oikaisuta keskiömuhvin päät ennen asennusta. Kieroon asennettu kalliskaan laakeri ei kestä, mutta suoraan asennettu halpakin laakeri kestää.

----------


## ytte07

http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/385003/...-kierre--Deore

Nahkahousun kaupoista löytyy rallinaaman keskiöö n.40€ + postit

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ricce

tätä katselinkin, että kuinkahan asettuu sille maalatulle pinnalle. Selvitellään kuka Lahdessa tekee, kiitti vinkistä.

----------


## ytte07

^mitä tarkoitat?

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ricce

Tämä oli tuohon keskiömuhvin oikaisuun  :Hymy: 





> ^mitä tarkoitat?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Ei se sitä vissiin tarvi...

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Smigi

Omasta Pro3:sta hajosi reilun puolen vuoden iässä vapari totaalisesti. Vaparin ruttuun menneitä kynnen kärkiä hioin pariin otteeseen ennen totaalista laukeamista kun eivät puhelimen välityksellä uskoneet että vapari voi hajota. Uusi takuuseen ja pyörä kiertoon. Nyt reilun vuoden ollut Farley 5. Kilsoja reilu tonni ja vaparissa ei mitään vikaa. Vaparin rakenne sinänsä sama kuin Whitessa mutta aika paljon asiallisemmin tehty. Whiten punaisesta noname-vaparista tulee ulkoisesti mieleen joku ebayn kaikkista halvin kötöstys. Alumiinin kovuus sen mukaista...

----------


## Jukkis

> Omasta Pro3:sta hajosi reilun puolen vuoden iässä vapari totaalisesti. Vaparin ruttuun menneitä kynnen kärkiä hioin pariin otteeseen ennen totaalista laukeamista kun eivät puhelimen välityksellä uskoneet että vapari voi hajota.



En jaksa toistaa moneen kertaan kertomaani, että eka fätti Fat1 oli kunnon vaparilla. Sen jälkeen alkoivat nämä ongelmat eikä loppua näy. Viime keväänä kun läskin myin pois oli edelleen alkuperäinen vapaaratas, eikä oltu välihuolloissa avattu/putsattu/voideltu.

----------


## Pikku Jussi

Tervehdys. Jouduin eilen kävelijöiden kiilaamaksi sillä seurauksella että vasen kampi haukkasi kiinni sillan kaiteen Pystyputkeen. Tästä äkkipysäyksestä seurasi ketjujen katkeaminen sekä polkimen akselin vääntyminen. No, kotiin päästyä vaihtui ketjut ja polkimet mutta nyt kuitenkin tuntuu että kampikin on saattanut pikkasen vääntyä kun ns muljuu polkiessa. Kysynkin nyt että löytyykö keltään foorumilaiselta 4 liteen sopivaa kampisarjaa taikka sitä alkuperäis kampea vasemmalle puolelle.

----------


## TMo

> Tervehdys. Jouduin eilen kävelijöiden kiilaamaksi sillä seurauksella että vasen kampi haukkasi kiinni sillan kaiteen Pystyputkeen. Tästä äkkipysäyksestä seurasi ketjujen katkeaminen sekä polkimen akselin vääntyminen. No, kotiin päästyä vaihtui ketjut ja polkimet mutta nyt kuitenkin tuntuu että kampikin on saattanut pikkasen vääntyä kun ns muljuu polkiessa. Kysynkin nyt että löytyykö keltään foorumilaiselta 4 liteen sopivaa kampisarjaa taikka sitä alkuperäis kampea vasemmalle puolelle.



Mulla ois hyllyssä orggis samox kampisarja, jos kiinnostaa niin laita yv. Tampereen seudulla on nää kammet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ricce

> Ihan sama minkä laakerit pistät, mutta oikaisuta keskiömuhvin päät ennen asennusta. Kieroon asennettu kalliskaan laakeri ei kestä, mutta suoraan asennettu halpakin laakeri kestää.



Nyt on keskiön maalatut laakeripinnat oikaistu, keskiön pohjaan tehty reikä ja racefacea tilalle. Jokohan alkaa kestämään...

----------


## Mike

Pro:ta ovat vissiin myyneet alessa 990e? Miten Interceptor? Onko ollut alessa ja mihin hintaan ovat sitä silloin myyneet?

----------


## CC-Ryder

> Ihan sama minkä laakerit pistät, mutta oikaisuta keskiömuhvin päät ennen asennusta. Kieroon asennettu kalliskaan laakeri ei kestä, mutta suoraan asennettu halpakin laakeri kestää.



No Fsa:n megaexot ei nyt kestä oli muhvit oikastu tai ei. Ne imevät veden sisäänsä kuin sieni umpisurkeiden tiivisteiden takia.

----------


## Mettis

> Pro:ta ovat vissiin myyneet alessa 990e? Miten Interceptor? Onko ollut alessa ja mihin hintaan ovat sitä silloin myyneet?



Tänää on interceptor alessa 1299.

----------


## eetu.sulo

Mitäs keskiölaakeria olette laittaneet 3fat liteen orkkis laakerin sijaan? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## elasto

> Mitäs keskiölaakeria olette laittaneet 3fat liteen orkkis laakerin sijaan? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Deore ja XT.

----------


## eetu.sulo

> Deore ja XT.



Kiitos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Kihti

Oisko vinkkiä mistä fat4 liteen 29+ kiekot? Qr akselit eessä ja takana.

----------


## Viriviri

Tulihan sitten tehtyä takanavan täyshuolto kun Fat3Lite vapari korkkasi n.2500km kohdalla, tosin sellaisella vivahteella että vetämässä oli 2000km ajan 1kw moottori. Odottelin tuon laukeamista ja tarkoituksena oli tilata ennakkoon uusi osa mutta ei sitten saanut aikaiseksi. Onneksi pari päivää odottelua ja XXL toimitti uuden. Eipä se ero menneellä ja uudella osalla iso ole ole vaikka sai metallihilettä navasta putsata jonkin verran. Ääni rullatessa vähintään tuplautui :Leveä hymy: .


Sitten: Onko jollakulla tiedossa kuinka pitkät pinnat ovat Fat3Liten takakiekossa? Ketjut rankaisivat pakan taakse aika voimalla ja ulommaiset sen puolen pinnoista näyttävät aika ikäviltä, vaikka ovatkin hyvin kestäneet.

----------


## 0201346

White 3 pro sai tänää 120mm mastodontin alle, isompia testejä ei päässyt vielä tekemään. Ihan mukavan herkkä keula kuitenkin tuntuisi olevan, verrokkina vajaa 10vee vanha trekin fuel ex 8 foxin pumpuilla ni ei tuo nyt sille hirveemmin häviä keulan puolesta. Nyt sais alkaa vaan polut sulamaan ni pääsis juurakoissa testaamaan tositestiin. Paino nyt "hiukka" kasvoi 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jalu78

Ostitko uuden keulan?

----------


## 0201346

> Ostitko uuden keulan?



Uutena tuli lundbergiltä, ei tunnu mastodonia olevan hirveästi käytettynä tai sit etin vääristä paikoista. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Anderi

Mikäs malli tarkalleen tuo on?

----------


## 0201346

> Mikäs malli tarkalleen tuo on?



120mm ext comp

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Puukastu

Minulla olisi tälläinen newbie-kysymys. Tilasin juuri verkosta 4 tuuman Jumbo Jimit. Onnistuuko niiden litkutus alkuperäisille Jalcon 90 mm:n vanteille?

----------


## Visa_äs

> Minulla olisi tälläinen newbie-kysymys. Tilasin juuri verkosta 4 tuuman Jumbo Jimit. Onnistuuko niiden litkutus alkuperäisille Jalcon 90 mm:n vanteille?



Onnistuu. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J-uge

4Fat Litestä alkaa vapari porsimaan, joten houkuttaisi päivittää siihen aiemmin mainittu DT Swiss takakiekko https://www.bike24.com/p2139259.html. Tarvitaankos tuohon nyt vielä joku adapteri vai miten tämä menee, kun entinen napa on 190x5 pikalinkulla?

----------


## mattimat

> 4Fat Litestä alkaa vapari porsimaan, joten houkuttaisi päivittää siihen aiemmin mainittu DT Swiss takakiekko https://www.bike24.com/p2139259.html. Tarvitaankos tuohon nyt vielä joku adapteri vai miten tämä menee, kun entinen napa on 190x5 pikalinkulla?



Saattaa olla että mukana tulee tarvittavat adapterit.  Mikäli ei tule tarvinnet tämmöset (HWGXXX00S3115S)  https://www.bike24.com/p237003.html

----------


## AnttiL

Ei muistaakseni tule adaptereita eli klikkaa vaan ostoskoriin.
Itse tein vielä taka akselin sisälle 12mm hydrauliputkesta lisä akselin.

----------


## Musashi

Eikös xxl enää myy näitä? Verkkokaupasta ei löydy.

----------


## TemMeke

> Eikös xxl enää myy näitä? Verkkokaupasta ei löydy.



XXL:n sivut ei vaan näytä niitä selailemalla, kun kaikki koot loppuu verkosta. Näyttäis ne kaikki vielä olevan suorilla linkeillä olemassa:
https://www.xxl.fi/white-5fat-lite-f...136943_1_style
https://www.xxl.fi/white-5fat-pro-fa...136944_1_style
https://www.xxl.fi/white-5fat-interc...136945_1_style

Mikä on sinänsä typerää, koska sivujen kautta voi hakea myös missä tavaratalossa noita vielä on. Tammistossa esmes on Interceptorin L-kokoa (ja muuallakin).

----------


## 0201346

Ihan mielenkiinnosta kyselen jos haluaisin shimanon vaihteet vaihtaa sramien orkkisten tilalle, no se vaatis vapaarattaan vaihdon ensimmäiseksi, mut käykö tuohon kiekkoon jonkun muun merkkinen vapaaratas ja jos kyllä niin minkälainen esim tuolta https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/freehub-8257/l-24 (on itelle vähä vieras alue toi vapaaratas, ei oo tullu koskaan edes availtua). Pyörä siis fat 3 pro orkkiskiekoilla.

----------


## solisti

Voit vaihtaa ne Shimanon vaihteet, mutta pakka pitää olla sitten SRAM XD-yhteensopiva. Näin säästyt sen vapaarattaan etsimiseltä. Mutta miksi haluat vaihtaa? Eikö GX toimi yleensä niin hyvin, että moiseen ei ole paljon motivaatiota?

----------


## 0201346

> Voit vaihtaa ne Shimanon vaihteet, mutta pakka pitää olla sitten SRAM XD-yhteensopiva. Näin säästyt sen vapaarattaan etsimiseltä. Mutta miksi haluat vaihtaa? Eikö GX toimi yleensä niin hyvin, että moiseen ei ole paljon motivaatiota?



Tuo on vähän murheillut, no okei osat on kuluneet ja pitää pakkaa vaihdella ja vaihtajaki on tiensä päässä ni kävi mielessä et laittasko samalla koko paketin uusiks ku shimanoa ollut aina ennen vanhoissa fillareissa hyvällä menestyksellä, mut kyl tuo sramin gx sarja taitaa jatkaa pyörässä (laitoin osia jo tilaukseen kuitenkin).

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rantamies

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kyselen jos haluaisin shimanon vaihteet vaihtaa sramien orkkisten tilalle, no se vaatis vapaarattaan vaihdon ensimmäiseksi, mut käykö tuohon kiekkoon jonkun muun merkkinen vapaaratas ja jos kyllä niin minkälainen esim tuolta https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/freehub-8257/l-24 (on itelle vähä vieras alue toi vapaaratas, ei oo tullu koskaan edes availtua). Pyörä siis fat 3 pro orkkiskiekoilla.



Käsittääkseni tuohon pitäisi sopia suoraan Liten kestävämpi teräksinen vapaaratas. Voisin olla kiinnostunut tuosta GX:n setistä. Jos olet kiinnostunut myymään, niin pistä privana viestiä.

----------


## Samppooni

> http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/385003/...-kierre--Deore
> 
> Nahkahousun kaupoista löytyy rallinaaman keskiöö n.40€ + postit
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ostin linkatun keskiön ja asensin sen 4 Fat Prohon (ketjunpuoleinen laakeri oli tosi rouhea vanhassa irroitetussa osassa, napsui myös ajossa. Kilsoja tuskin edes 300). Koska sähläsin prikkojen kanssa, jäi hieman epäselväksi osasinko kasata oikein samassa järjestyksessä uuden. Käytin alkuperäisen muhvin(?) koska shimanon paketissa ollut oli aivan liian lyhyt. Alkuperäisellä pidemmällä tuntui ettei prikkojen kanssa muhvi kiristynyt riittävän tiukasti päätyjä vasten. Olisiko joku ystävälläinen ja linkkaisi 4 Fat Pron keskiöstä ylhäältä tai alhaalta kuvan, jossa näkyy järjestys prikkojen osalta niin saisin mielenrauhaa  :Hymy: .

Porasin samalla 4mm vedenpoistoreiän keskiön pohjaan, ehkä suurimpien lammikoiden synty keskiön sisälle tällä tavoin estyisi.

----------


## ytte07

Ei se muhvi oo pakollinen. Tossa kuvaa mun keskiöstä. Aikanaan vaihdoin linkkaamani keskiön ja oli sama ongelma että jäi väljää. Täältä foorumilta sain ohjeen vaan lisätä yks kapee prikka että sai väljän pois. Sen uuden mukanahan muistaakseni tulee muutama prikka.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pouget

Nyt olisi XXL:ssä kaikki pyörät -20%. Katselin vähän sillä silmällä tuota Whiten 5Fat Interceptoria, kun sen nyt saisi hintaan 1360€ tjsp. Kokoja olisi M-17" ja L-19". Minkä kokoisia raadilla on ajossa omaan pituuteen nähden? Itse olen n. 180cm ja tykkään ajella suht pystyssä. Liikkeissä tuota ei nettikaupan mukaan näyttäisi olevan enää oikein tarjolla, jotta pääsisi mallaamaan.

----------


## Samppooni

> Nyt olisi XXL:ssä kaikki pyörät -20%. Katselin vähän sillä silmällä tuota Whiten 5Fat Interceptoria, kun sen nyt saisi hintaan 1360€ tjsp. Kokoja olisi M-17" ja L-19". Minkä kokoisia raadilla on ajossa omaan pituuteen nähden? Itse olen n. 180cm ja tykkään ajella suht pystyssä. Liikkeissä tuota ei nettikaupan mukaan näyttäisi olevan enää oikein tarjolla, jotta pääsisi mallaamaan.



181cm ja 87cm inseam. Omistan M-17" -koon 4 Fat Pron. Ostaessa kokeilin isompaa runkokokoa ja se tuntui nyypälle liian "pitkältä", mutta stemmillä ja satulan asennolla olisi näin jälkikäteen saanut ehkä sopivaksi. Olen kyllä ollut ihan sinut M-koon kanssakin. Jos et pääse myymälään vertailemaan, tutki http://whitebikes.com sivustolla 4Fat Pron ja 5Fat Interceptorin geometrioita yhdistettynä kommentteiheni niin saanet idean kummalla kannattaa mennä?

----------


## Samppooni

> Ei se muhvi oo pakollinen. Tossa kuvaa mun keskiöstä. Aikanaan vaihdoin linkkaamani keskiön ja oli sama ongelma että jäi väljää. Täältä foorumilta sain ohjeen vaan lisätä yks kapee prikka että sai väljän pois. Sen uuden mukanahan muistaakseni tulee muutama prikka.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kiitos kuvista, laitan verrokkikuvat omasta asennuksesta kun vain ehdin.

----------


## 0201346

Onko kellään kokemusta minkälaisiin pyörätelineisiin whiten fatty menee. Thulella ja mont blancilla on ne runkoon hihnoilla tulevat mallit (vetokoukkutelineet siis ja ei sellainen missä tulee renkaiden päälle, kuva liitteeksi) mut mietin ku whiten ylärunkoputki on tosi kaareva ja laskee alas vahvasti niin käyköhä kuitenkaan sellaiseen... 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Samppooni

> Onko kellään kokemusta minkälaisiin pyörätelineisiin whiten fatty menee. Thulella ja mont blancilla on ne runkoon hihnoilla tulevat mallit (vetokoukkutelineet siis ja ei sellainen missä tulee renkaiden päälle, kuva liitteeksi) mut mietin ku whiten ylärunkoputki on tosi kaareva ja laskee alas vahvasti niin käyköhä kuitenkaan sellaiseen... 
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ystäväni osti jos ei nyt juuri saman niin hyvin vastaavan kuljetustelineen ja kerran näin Feltin läskipyörän siinä kiikkuvan. Feltissä on myös hyvin kalteva toptube ja tämän seurauksena pyörä oli vinossa, muttei siitä mitään suoranaista haittaa ollut. Eturenkaan kiinnityksessä saa kuitenkin kikkailla ettei paukuta tai hankaa autoa.

Koen, että renkaiden alle tuleva taso on parempi vaihtoehto. Huomioitavaa näissäkin on ettei läskin kumit perusmallien kapeisiin muotteihin leveydestään mahdu, joten improvisoidut liinat tukevaan kiinnitykseen ovat vaatimus ellei osta kalliimpia läskeille sopivia telinemalleja/lisämuotteja.

----------


## J-uge

> whiten ylärunkoputki on tosi kaareva ja laskee alas vahvasti niin käyköhä kuitenkaan sellaiseen...



Itsellä on juuri tuommoinen teline, ja olen kyllä 4 fat liteä sillä kuskannut. Pyörässä vaakaputken ja 
alaputken väli on edessä niin kapea että olen kokenut helpommaksi nostaa keulaa sen verran että etumainen kiinnike tuleekin alaputken ympärille. Vähän killissähän pyörä silloin on, mutta ainakin reilusti irti maasta

----------


## hcf

Tommosella peräkoukkutelineellä kävin norjassa viimekesänä scoop fattyn kans. Ei oo hyvä. Tulee sivuilta ylitystä ja tuuli ottaa renkaisiin. Pyörä valuu taaksepäin. Pitää sitoa hemmetin hyvin

----------


## nivelrikko

Onkos joku kokeillut mahdutella 27,5 x 4,5 barbegazeja Fat pro 4:ään?

27,5x 3,8 hodagin voisi olettaa mahtuvan jackalopen päällä.

----------


## Munarello

Nyt ei pysty kahlaamaan koko litaniaa lävitse joten kysyn: Miten mahtaa olla, onnistuuko Lite nelosen kiekkojen litkuttaminen?

----------


## ytte07

Jos litessä on samat jalcon 90mm kiekot ku 4 proossa / mitä XXL myi irtokiekkona niin toimii tubelessi. Käytettävä rengas toki saattaa vaikuttaa. Mulla tuolla Jalcon vanteella Jumbo Jimin 4.8 SS. Nousi kömpivällä nätisti ja piti ilmat ilman litkua.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Onkos joku kokeillut mahdutella 27,5 x 4,5 barbegazeja Fat pro 4:ään?
> 
> 27,5x 3,8 hodagin voisi olettaa mahtuvan jackalopen päällä.



Hodag ainakin menee. Barbit voi olla siinä ja siinä.

----------


## ytte07

> Jos litessä on samat jalcon 90mm kiekot ku 4 proossa / mitä XXL myi irtokiekkona niin toimii tubelessi. Käytettävä rengas toki saattaa vaikuttaa. Mulla tuolla Jalcon vanteella Jumbo Jimin 4.8 SS. Nousi kömpivällä nätisti ja piti ilmat ilman litkua.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Halvatun ennakoiva kirjoitus. Kömpivällä = kompura. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

Ok, tängjuu-mies kiittää. Whiten sivuilla ilmoittavat että kehät on samat ja kuvissakin näyttää samanlaiselta. Renkaat on neljätuumaiset Jumbo Jimit, joten kai tässä on ihan onnistumisen mahdollisuus olemassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## val

> Noissa whiten uusimmissa kiekoissa on melkoinen suunnitteluvirhe takanavassa, kun on 12mm läpiakseli kiekko aptereilla laitettu 9qr pikalinkulla runkoon. Ohutseinämäinen alumiiniakseli taipuu kieroksi kun sen sisällä ei ole tukemassa sitä 12mm akselia... Helppo tapa korjata tuo ominaisuus olisi ajoissa lyödä 12mm putki sisälle tukemaan tuota.
> 
>  Itselläni on toinen takakiekko tulossa takuuseen tuon takia. Kummatkin on antautuneen samassa tilanteessa, eli pitkä jyrkkä mäki jossa annetaan watteja oikeasti takanavan suuntaan. Luulin että ensimmäisessä oli joku valmistusvika, mutta ei... No pitää tuo tukiholkki laittaa uuteen kiekkoon kiinni heti. White menee joka tapauksessa myyntiin ja väistyy vähän laadukkaamman paksupyörän tieltä.



Itsellä 5fat lite. Mitäs putkea tuo käytännössä olisi ja mistä sellaista saisi? Pitääkö itse katkaista vai saako hankittua just oikeen mittasta? (edit: Onko etunavassa muuten sama ongelma vai miten se on toteutettu?)

----------


## Munarello

Tilanneraportti nelosliten etukiekon tubelesointiprojektista. Hain mätänetistä 49mm leveää gorillateippiä, jota kietaisin kolme kierrosta: ensin molemmille reunoille ja sitten kierros keskelle. Erinäisistä syistä johtuen ajelin sitten viikon verran sisuri vanteella, ainakin teipillä oli aikaa tarttua kiekolle... Täräytin sitten eilen alkuillasta renkaan kompuralla vanteelle, pumppasin ilmaa ja annoin olla. Ilmeisen tiivis sillä piti jo tuollaisena yön yli kohtuullisesti painetta.  :Hymy:  Laitoin stanin peruslitkua sisälle ja pikku pyörittelyn&ravistelun jälkeen olen antanut olla. Hyvältä näyttää sillä tuntuu pitävän ilmaa eikä näy kuplintaa.

Takakiekko on dt swiss joten sen kanssa ei ollut mitään ropsia.

----------


## villepekka

Kellään ollu ongelmia 5liten voimansiirron kanssa? Rikoin toisen eturattaan tahkolla ja mistään ei saa rattaita. Mikähän kampisetti tuohon sopisi?

----------


## Siemenlinko

Eikös noissa kammissa ole normaali 64/104 pulttijako?
Jos on, niin esim tämä ratas käy
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...77%5D=1;page=2

Eikö xxl:stä saa ratasta tuohon?

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jii13

Joissakin Whiten pyörissä on se 96mm jaolla varustettu ratas joita on hiukan kankalampi löytää. 
Itse tilasin chainreaktioncycles:siltä kun halusin ovaalin rattaan tuolla pulttijaolla.

----------


## villepekka

Ilmeisesti pulttijako 68/96mm. XXL ei saa kuulemma rattaita.

----------


## kni94

96mm blackspire snaggletooth itsellä käytössä, taitaa olla chainreactioncycles ja wiggle loppu mutta tarkkaile varastoa. Ei kannata tuon takia kampisettiä uusia jos ei halvalla saa käytettynä. Ja onhan noita muillakin valmistajilla kun googlettaa

e: niin tämä siis jos haluaa 1x voimansiirron  :Leveä hymy:  luulis noita olevan normaaleinakin rattaina (ei narrow-wide)

----------


## Munarello

^^ Se on aina niin legendaarista, ettei pyörää myyvä lafka, joka myös vaatii että pyörää huolletaan heidän omassa huollossaan, saa varaosia romuihinsa.  :Hymy:  Omassa neloslitessa on jotkin Samoxin kammet, joten valitettavasti en pysty auttamaan. Tuolta aiemmista postauksista voi kuitenkin lukea, että minullakin on ollut "pieniä" teknisiä haasteita oman liteni kanssa.

----------


## Vivve

> Ilmeisesti pulttijako 68/96mm. XXL ei saa kuulemma rattaita.



Bike24:ssä on ainakin noita

----------


## rcta

2FatPro tartteis uudet kammet. Käykö esim. nämä:

https://www.menopelimarket.fi/Race-F...190mm-peraelle

----------


## dxteri

https://www.xxl.fi/white-6fat-interc...151504_1_style

Uutta pyörää jo ennakkomyynnissä, ei olisi kyllä mitenkään älyttömän hintainen alennusten kanssa. Näinköhän pitää ruveta taivuttelemaan kirstun vartijaa jotta saisi talveksi toisen ajokin

----------


## hcf

Vieläkään ei virallisia tubeless ready vanteita. Painoa ei ilmotettu... ELi varmaan painava niinku edellinenki. Vaihteet muuttunu 11->12 ja jarrut bl-m6000-> br-MT500.

Liteki nykyää 1x11 ja pro 1x12

----------


## Terohastag

Alottelija kysyy: millanen sisärengas menee white 5 liteen? Sisureilla ajan ja ostasin varastoon, vielä ei oo puhennu enkä viitsi turhaan rengasta irrottaa ni siks kyselen tätä.

----------


## vesku61

> ^^ Se on aina niin legendaarista, ettei pyörää myyvä lafka, joka myös vaatii että pyörää huolletaan heidän omassa huollossaan, saa varaosia romuihinsa.  Omassa neloslitessa on jotkin Samoxin kammet, joten valitettavasti en pysty auttamaan. Tuolta aiemmista postauksista voi kuitenkin lukea, että minullakin on ollut "pieniä" teknisiä haasteita oman liteni kanssa.



Joopa joo 5Fat Pro:n etuakselia ei saa irti kuin onnella . Linkullinen läpiakseli ja pyörii tyhjää kun yrittää avata mutta on niin löysällä että aukeaa toisesta päästä sormella pyörittämällä aina välillä. Huollossa ottivat asian hoitaakseen ja ihmettelivät aan vettä mistähän tämmöisiä akseleita saa. Tuosta on nyt 3 viikkoa ja mitään ei ole kuulunut.

----------


## Pexxi

> Alottelija kysyy: millanen sisärengas menee white 5 liteen? Sisureilla ajan ja ostasin varastoon, vielä ei oo puhennu enkä viitsi turhaan rengasta irrottaa ni siks kyselen tätä.



Schwalbe SV 13J nyt ainakin.

----------


## Munarello

Noniinnoh, eikös siihen käy kutakuinkin mikä tahansa presta-venttiilinen 26x3-4,8" leveä sisuri. XXL:stakin löytynee hyllystä, mutta esim tämä löytyi hakemalla. https://www.bikester.fi/surly-presta...ta-491013.html

----------


## hphuhtin

Tuo mainittu Scwahlbe on ihan ok vaikka onkin painava, 8€ maksaa Saksasta. Koitin kovasti etsiä kevyempiä sisureita läskiin ennenkuin litkutin, ja päädyin siihen, että kevyempiin näyttäisi liittyvän sekä kompromisseja kestävyyden suhteen, että hankalaa saatavuutta. 

Jos kuitenkin haluaa weightweeniellä, Venyttämällä kapeampiin tarkoitettuja kumeja voi säästää painosta kuten voi lukea vaikka tuolta: https://fat-bike.com/2012/03/lighter...-alternatives/

----------


## Viriviri

Onko Fat 3pro ja 3lite runkojen välillä muuta eroa kuin keula? Ts. voinko heittää hilut 3 litestä 3 pro:hon poislukien etukiekon? Mikähän tuon 3Pron keulan navan leveys on, ja mikä akseli siihen tarkemmin ottaen tulee, sama kuin 4 mallissa 150x15? Takakiekko edelleen sama kuin 3Litessä eli 190mm qr? Sama takavaihtajan korvake?
edit:kysymyksiä lisätty

----------


## Ricce

Onkos tämä sama vapaaratas, kuin 4Fat Prossa, tuohonkin menee 11-pakka?

https://xxl.fi/white-spare-part-whit...118537_1_style

----------


## Meka

Läskin hankinta pohdiskelussa. Onkos noilla uusilla pro ja interceptor malleilla mitään niin merkittävää eroa, että oikeuttais tuon 3-400e hintaeron? Ei noi kumpikaan mitenkään ylihintaisilta vaikuta mutta pohdiskelen, että oisko fiksua ottaa suorilta toi interceptor, ettei jää sitten harmittamaan huonompi osasarja tai jokin muu yksityiskohta, mitä pitäisi sitten kohtapian itse päivitellä. Noiden pyörien painoja ei taida olla missään saatavilla? Onkos kellään tietoa esim 5-sarjan pro ja interceptor pyörien painoista?
https://xxl.fi/pyoraily/polkupyorat/fatbike/c/100220

----------


## hcf

Enkait mie löydä eroa ku jarruissa (hinta ero 50€) ja stemmi/ohjaustanko.
Ja renkaat

----------


## Munarello

Näyttäisi interceptorin speksissä olevan kuitukeula vs prossa alumiinikeula. Kai sillä jotain vaikutusta on hintaan..? Minä en ole itse oikein ymmärtänyt tuon interceptorin olemassa oloa sen jälkeen, kun se lakkasi olemasta kuiturunkoinen. Tuollaisella yli puolentoista tonnin hintalapulla kun alkaa saamaan jo esim Trekin Farleyta niin ehkä silloin on paikallaan jo vähän puntaroida muitakin seikkoja kuten huoltojen saatavuutta, hintaa ja sen semmoisia.

----------


## hcf

^Aivan joo sehän se

----------


## Meka

> Näyttäisi interceptorin speksissä olevan kuitukeula vs prossa alumiinikeula. Kai sillä jotain vaikutusta on hintaan..? Minä en ole itse oikein ymmärtänyt tuon interceptorin olemassa oloa sen jälkeen, kun se lakkasi olemasta kuiturunkoinen. Tuollaisella yli puolentoista tonnin hintalapulla kun alkaa saamaan jo esim Trekin Farleyta niin ehkä silloin on paikallaan jo vähän puntaroida muitakin seikkoja kuten huoltojen saatavuutta, hintaa ja sen semmoisia.



Tuokos tuo kuitukeula merkittävää parannusta ajomukavuuteen läskipyörissä? Ei ole kokemusta aiheesta kun aina ajellut joustokeulan kanssa (fox). Onko arviota, kuinka paljon tuo säästää painossa?

----------


## solisti

Kuitukeula on vähän jämäkämpi ajaa, pieni ero läskin kumeilla. Alumiinikeulaan painoeroa on ehkä luokkaa 300-500g.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Viriviri

Kukahan tietäisi Whiten 3-sarjan alumiiniseoksen tarkan laadun? Varmaankin 6000 tai 7000 sarjan laatua mutta vielä tarkemmin. Yksi hylkyrunko tuossa jonka ajattelin hitsauttaa paikallisessa amiksessa oppilastyönä, juttelin noita valvovan opettajan kanssa ja tuo seos pitäisi saada tietoon. Missään ei ole tarkkaa tietoa siitä. Kyseessä on huumori-buildi joten maailmanluokan kestävyyttä lämpökäsittelyineen ei nyt haeta.

----------


## hcf

Eiköhän se 6061:stä ole mutta kannattee varmistaa whiten aspasta.
7005:nen on kalliimpaa

----------


## hoogenband

Mulla on tuo 5 pro -18. Mikähän on tuo vannenauhan leveys? Eihä se sitä 90mm oo kumminkaan? Alkaa takakumi olee vaihtokunnossa niin tekis mieli vaihtaa tuo aina paskane valkoinen veke. Kiitos.

----------


## ytte07

> Vieläkään ei virallisia tubeless ready vanteita. Painoa ei ilmotettu... ELi varmaan painava niinku edellinenki. Vaihteet muuttunu 11->12 ja jarrut bl-m6000-> br-MT500.
> 
> Liteki nykyää 1x11 ja pro 1x12



Jalcon vanne on toiminu kyllä ihan hyvin tubelessina JJ 4.8 SS, Surly Bud/Lou. Samat vanteet vissiin jo 4 sarjan pyöristä lähtien. Mikä on painava? En kyllä nopsaan löytäny silverbackin painoa esim. verkkokaupan sivuilta. Viittaan tähän koska hcfreak ajelee käsittääkseni kyseisellä merkillä. Toki en oo mikään hakkeri ja joku luultavasti laittaa heti linkin mistä löytyy tiedot. Mulla kotona 3/4 pron sekoitus tubelessina JJ 4.8 SS renkailla painaen 13.3 kg. Vaimo tai joku vieraileva tähti ajelee sillä ja mää ajelen 16.5 kg fätillä. Olin alkuun kikkeli pystyssä jokaisesta grammasta jonka sai pois mutta nyt oon unohtanut noi grammat ja antanu mennä vaan.

----------


## hcf

> Mikä on painava? En kyllä nopsaan löytäny silverbackin painoa esim. verkkokaupan sivuilta.



https://silverbacklab.com löytyy

Viimevuoden interceptori specien mukaan paino 16.2kg. Se on aika paljon ottaen huomioon että on hiilikuituhaarukkaki. +3kg ku vaihtovat rungon alumiiniin

----------


## solisti

> Viimevuoden interceptori specien mukaan paino 16.2kg. Se on aika paljon ottaen huomioon että on hiilikuituhaarukkaki. +3kg ku vaihtovat rungon alumiiniin



XXL (saati whitebikes-sivuston)  spekseille ei taida kannattaa antaa paljon painoarvoa. Nuo painot on varmasti väärinpäin. Lite 14.3kg, siitä 2x9 setti 1x11-settiin ja muuta osaa paremmaksi niin pro painaa 15.5kg, siitä lisää osaparannuksia (hiilarikeula, putkiosat, GX-pakka, JJt) ja paino olisikin yhtäkkiä 16.2kg? Ei oikein täsmää, varsinkin kun White kertoo runkojen painoiksi 2.09kg, 2.15kg (pro) ja 2.2kg (lite). Verrokkina Duden runko painaa 1550g.
Hiilari-interceptoriin ero pitäisi olla ehkä kilon, max puolentoista luokkaa kun osat ovat muuten suhteellisen samoja....

----------


## hcf

Heh joo 
Aika monihan varmasti noita kiloja katsoo läskiä hankkiessa. Luulis olevan aika tärkeää olla oikein. Varmasti jääny monta intercepteria hankkimatta tommosen virheen takia  :Hymy: 
Ja ehkä litejä sit ostettu enemmä

----------


## teralt

Näyttäisi olevan nyt xxl.fi sivuilla 5Fat Pro 800e. (L-kokoa muutamia jäljellä tällä hetkellä)
Mikähän näistä kannattaisi hankkia jos vaihtoehtoina on 6Fat Lite 849e tai 6Fat Pro 1019e?
Onko uusi 6 Pro 219 euroa parempi?
e: ei näy enää tänään, eli menivät kuin kuumille kiville..  :Nolous:

----------


## MukkelisMakkelis

> Näyttäisi olevan nyt xxl.fi sivuilla 5Fat Pro 800e. (L-kokoa muutamia jäljellä tällä hetkellä)
> Mikähän näistä kannattaisi hankkia jos vaihtoehtoina on 6Fat Lite 849e tai 6Fat Pro 1019e?
> Onko uusi 6 Pro 219 euroa parempi?
> e: ei näy enää tänään, eli menivät kuin kuumille kiville..



Mäkin mietin tuota 6Fat Interceptoria, että mahtaako olla mistään kotosin... Ei oo läskeistä kokemusta ku vyötäröllä.

Viittiskö joku kommentoida, hyvää/huonoa?
https://www.xxl.fi/white-6fat-interc...51504_1_size_1

----------


## MukkelisMakkelis

Mäkin mietin tuota 6Fat Interceptoria, että mahtaako olla mistään kotosin... Ei oo läskeistä kokemusta ku vyötäröllä.

Viittiskö joku kommentoida, hyvää/huonoa?
https://www.xxl.fi/white-6fat-interc...51504_1_size_1

Vaihtoehtona varmaan Farley 5, jos pha mielenhäiriö iskee, niin Farley 9.6. Mut sitte jo repee budjetti, eikä noita kai oikeen suoraan voi verratakaan sitten enää.

----------


## Meka

Itse alan kallistumaan tuon 6Fat Pron suuntaan, sillä jotenkin sellainen fiilis että paremmat (yhtä leveät) renkaat ja kuitukeula eivät oikeuta Interceptorin yli 300€ hintaeroa. Kokonaispainossakin lienee max 500g eroa. No on vaihteetkin vähän eri mutta en usko että kovin suurta eroa on.

----------


## hphuhtin

Niin mutta Interceptor kiiltää!  :Hymy:

----------


## MukkelisMakkelis

> Niin mutta Interceptor kiiltää!



no hyvä, sittehä se on paras :Vink:  eiku kaupoille

----------


## hcf

> Vaihtoehtona varmaan Farley 5, jos pha mielenhäiriö iskee, niin Farley 9.6. Mut sitte jo repee budjetti, eikä noita kai oikeen suoraan voi verratakaan sitten enää.



Kyllähän se trek säilyttää arvonsa paremmin. Jos haluaa joskus myydä sen poiski

----------


## MukkelisMakkelis

> Kyllähän se trek säilyttää arvonsa paremmin. Jos haluaa joskus myydä sen poiski



kävin tänään tutkailemassa paikan päällä. Farley 5 ois järjen mukaan se mikä kannattas ottaa, mutta jostain syystä se 9.6 kummittelee takaraivossa. Hintaeroahan tossa on, mutta 9.6 jotain parempaakin ja painoeroa lähemmäs 2kg.

toisaalta mä oon vaan läski sunnuntaipolkija, joten varmaan siinä mielessä se vitonenkin ois ihan passeli :Sarkastinen:  Melkonen henkinen taisto menossa, maanantaina kuitenkin jomman kumman Trekeistä tilaan - eli White putos pois mun vaihtoehdoista

----------


## mahead

> jostain syystä se 9.6 kummittelee takaraivossa. Hintaeroahan tossa on, mutta 9.6 jotain parempaakin ja painoeroa lähemmäs 2kg.



Jos persaus kestää, niin ilman muuta 9.6. Et sinä siihen vitoseen enää tuon arpomisen jälkeen olisi tyytyväinen, vaan jää häiritsemään että olisko vaan pitäny suorilta ostaa se kalliimpi.  :Vink:  

Jos sitten kuitenkin käy niin että toteat liian kalliin ostaneesi tai että läskipyöräily ei ole sinua varten, niin kyllä siitä valtaosan pois saa. Tosin saanee myös vitosestakin, ei sillä.

----------


## hphuhtin

Jos hankit köpömmän, sulla on aina selitys sille miksei oikein kulje. 9.6 ja et voi uskotella itsellesi, että se oli nyt kalustosta kiinni  :Vink:

----------


## Papana

Morjensta pöytään. Olen pahoillani kysymyksistäni mutta en millään viitsisi lukea kaikkia sivuja ja olen muutenkin aika amatööri polkupyörien kanssa. Ensimmäinen ns. oikea pyörä,muuten menty mummopyörällä.

Elikkä omistan white 3 liten ja rattaat alkavat olla sökö. En tiedä onko alkuperäiset mutta 2x10 on nykyinen ratastus. Meikän kohtuu kevyellä ajolla on useita piikkejä jo poikki joten olisiko jotain muita vaihtoehtoja kuin vastaavat alkuperäiset? Uudemmissa näyttäisi olevan 1x12, olisiko tälläiseen päivitys helposti järjestettävissä?
Ja onko jtn muita osia mitkä samalla kannattaisi uusia? 
Renkaat ajattelin uusia talveksi ja miettiä samalla sisäkumien poistoa.
Myös toiset vanteet kiinnostaisivat, toisiin mutarenkaat ja toisiin kunnon sliksit.
Jos vielä mahdollista niin otan mielelläni suosituksia vastaan mistä osia kannattaa tilailla.
Jos ei saa mainostaa tms. niin yksityisviestilläkin sopii paiskata.

----------


## JJu

> Elikkä omistan white 3 liten ja rattaat alkavat olla sökö. En tiedä onko alkuperäiset mutta 2x10 on nykyinen ratastus. Meikän kohtuu kevyellä ajolla on useita piikkejä jo poikki joten olisiko jotain muita vaihtoehtoja kuin vastaavat alkuperäiset? Uudemmissa näyttäisi olevan 1x12, olisiko tälläiseen päivitys helposti järjestettävissä?



Whitebikes-sivuston mukaan 3 Fat litessä on vakiona 9-speed 11-32T takana ja edessä 38-24T. Halvimmalla pääset kun ostat vain uudet hammaskehät eteen. 

Itse en pidä laisinkaan etuvaihtajasta, eli suosittelen kyllä yhden eturattaan systeemiä. 1x12 lienee edelleen aika kallis vaihtoehto. Yksi optio on yrittää jatkaa 9v (tai 10v?) pakalla takana, mutta 32-hampainen ratas takana on kyllä liian pieni jos ajat mäkisessä maastossa. 9-vaihteiselle saanee 11-40 pakkoja, jotka saattavat jopa toimia nykyisellä takavaihtajalla. Itselle sopiva 1x11 on sellainen, että edessä on 28T ja takana suurin 42T (renkaat 4.8" JJ).

Minun ehdotus 1x11 kammiksi: 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...38#post2644338

Noiden SRAMin kampien pariksi kannattaa tilata Superstar Componentsilta 28-hampainen zero offset eturatas:
https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...arrow-wide.htm

Halvemmat kammet: 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...47#post2644247

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Uudemmissa näyttäisi olevan 1x12, olisiko tälläiseen päivitys helposti järjestettävissä?



Ei. Tämä vaatii vapaarattaan rungon, eli pahimmillaan koko takanavan, vaihdon. 1x11 (tai 2x11) menee tuolle alkuperäiselle vapaarattaalle, kun käyttää Sramin NX-sarjan pakkaa tai Shimanon pakkaa.

----------


## solisti

> Ei. Tämä vaatii vapaarattaan rungon, eli pahimmillaan koko takanavan, vaihdon. 1x11 (tai 2x11) menee tuolle alkuperäiselle vapaarattaalle, kun käyttää Sramin NX-sarjan pakkaa tai Shimanon pakkaa.



Sunracella lienee 12 speed pakka shimanon vaparille? 

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

> Ei. Tämä vaatii vapaarattaan rungon, eli pahimmillaan koko takanavan, vaihdon. 1x11 (tai 2x11) menee tuolle alkuperäiselle vapaarattaalle, kun käyttää Sramin NX-sarjan pakkaa tai Shimanon pakkaa.



Ei tarvitse vaihtaa, NX 12spd pakka menee normivaparille (ei xd).

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Ei tarvitse vaihtaa, NX 12spd pakka menee normivaparille (ei xd).



Ai niin joo, Eaglestahan tuli kans NX. Tosin kaupoissa sitä ei vielä ole.

----------


## Munarello

Itse luultavasti tuommoisessa Papanan tilanteessa vaihtaisin vain eturattaat, ketjun ja takapakan uusiin ja jatkaisin ajamista. Olisi todennäköisesti halvin ja helpoin vaihtoehto. Jos päivittää pitää niin yllämainittu 1x11 voisi olla passeli ratkaisu. Kun vielä on mainittu että ajot on "kohtuu kevyttä" niin ainakin omasta mielestäni 1x12 tuntuisi aikamoiselta ylilyönniltä tällä hetkellä. Hinnat on niissä kuitenkin melko korkeat verrattuna saavutettuun lisäarvoon.

----------


## Barracuda

> Whitebikes-sivuston mukaan 3 Fat litessä on vakiona 9-speed 11-32T takana ja edessä 38-24T. Halvimmalla pääset kun ostat vain uudet hammaskehät eteen. 
> 
> Itse en pidä laisinkaan etuvaihtajasta, eli suosittelen kyllä yhden eturattaan systeemiä. 1x12 lienee edelleen aika kallis vaihtoehto. Yksi optio on yrittää jatkaa 9v (tai 10v?) pakalla takana, mutta 32-hampainen ratas takana on kyllä liian pieni jos ajat mäkisessä maastossa. 9-vaihteiselle saanee 11-40 pakkoja, jotka saattavat jopa toimia nykyisellä takavaihtajalla. Itselle sopiva 1x11 on sellainen, että edessä on 28T ja takana suurin 42T (renkaat 4.8" JJ).
> 
> Minun ehdotus 1x11 kammiksi: 
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...38#post2644338
> 
> Noiden SRAMin kampien pariksi kannattaa tilata Superstar Componentsilta 28-hampainen zero offset eturatas:
> https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...arrow-wide.htm
> ...



Aeffecteistä nyt kokemusta sekä 190mm- että 170mm - perälle tarkoitetuistta versioista 4fat - rungossa. 
190 mm toimii oiin hyvin mutta q-factor on iso ja ajoasento "leveä" mutta niin se on orkkiskammillakin. 
170 mm on hiukan kapea Whiten takarunkoon ja itse tuikkasin spacerin keskiölaakerin ja rungon väliin jotta tilaa tuli enemmän. 
Tällaisena toimii oikein hyvin. 

SRAMit sopinee virittelemättä joten jos kapempi q-factor haussa on ehkä helpompi kokonaisuutena kuin tuo 170mm aeffect.

----------


## jomjom

Itseltäni löytyy 5 Fat Interceptor ja nyt litkutuksen myötä tein samalla joitain punnituksia. Onhan tuo surkeaa, että valmistajan omat sivut ovat näyttäneet painot väärinpäin 5-sarjan läskeille. Moni kuitenkin katselee juurikin painoa ennen ostamista, kannattaa siis tarkistaa useammasta lähteestä ainakin näiden halvempien pyörien osalta.

Oma pyörä 19" ja Jumbo Jimin 4,4 renkailla. Painoissa mukana halpikset alumiininen juomapulloteline ja muoviset flätit. Punnitus tehty oletettavasti kohtuu toimivalla matkalaukkuvaakalla.

Paino XXL sivuilla (17"): 14,3 kg
Virheellinen paino Whiten sivuilla (17"): 16,2 kg (oikeasti Lite-mallin paino)

Oma punnitus (19"): 14,1 kg
Litkutuksen ja hiilaritangon vaihdon jälkeen: 13,0 kg

Operaatioon meni osaavan kaverin avustuksella vajaa 2h ja rahaa kului alle 40€ (jos Wigglen posteja ei lasketa kun tilasin sieltä muutakin). Ottamatta kantaa mihinkään muuhun seikkaan, niin tämähän on nyt kevyempi kuin uusin jäykkä Dude vakiona  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ytte07

Mutta nyt sää oot kuitenki astunu joidenki tossuille ja alkaa armoton v#€&*#u ku kehut tollasta halpis merkkiä. Meillä kotona 3/4 pro sekoitus ja on kyllä ollu hintansa väärti. Joka merkin langoissa valitellaan että laatu putoo. Myös duden...

----------


## solisti

> Ottamatta kantaa mihinkään muuhun seikkaan, niin tämähän on nyt kevyempi kuin uusin jäykkä Dude vakiona



No se Dude on kuitenkin aina sen massiivisen 540g keveämpi samoilla osilla (jos nuo ilmoitetut runkojen painot on oikein)  :Hymy: .
Ei se minusta mikään massiivinen ero ole. Jos vaan painoa haluaa verrata.

----------


## Papana

Keulan omituisesta käyttäytymisestä aloin purkuhommiin ja törmäsin tähän. Tuskin on tehtaalta saakka nämä  vääntymät?

----------


## hcf

> Keulan omituisesta käyttäytymisestä aloin purkuhommiin ja törmäsin tähän. Tuskin on tehtaalta saakka nämä  vääntymät?



Eipä se alumiini taida juurikaan vääntyä niinku teräs. Se menee poikki
Kyllähän se epäsynmetriseltä näyttää vai onko optinen harha

----------


## Moska

> Eipä se alumiini taida juurikaan vääntyä niinku teräs. Se menee poikki
> Kyllähän se epäsynmetriseltä näyttää vai onko optinen harha



Vääntyyhän alumiinikin. Hitsauksen kohdat vaan on herkempiä murtumaan kuin teräksellä. Hiilikuitu sitten murtuu, ennenkuin tulee pysyviä muodonmuutoksia.

----------


## pete

Onko kellään jäänyt nurkkiin Fat3 pron keulaa?? Ei löydy enään XXl:tä eikä edes Whiteltä
Mikä muu siihen kävis?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Eiks siihen mee melkein mikä vaan, kunhan ohjainputki on oikean kokoinen (ilmeisesti tapered?).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kannattaa varmaan A-C mittakin katsoa kohdalleen kuten myös akseli  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ytte07

> Onko kellään jäänyt nurkkiin Fat3 pron keulaa?? Ei löydy enään XXl:tä eikä edes Whiteltä
> Mikä muu siihen kävis?



Mulla olis 4 pron keula paketissa. Jos kiinnostaa ni YV.

----------


## pete

Tiukalla budjetilla mennään. 
Jos löytyis perus teräs halvalla niin kävis mulle.
Halvimmat hiilarit Kiinasta alkaen jotain satasen luokkaa ja joustoja up 1000...

----------


## yannara

> Mikähän näistä kannattaisi hankkia jos vaihtoehtoina on 6Fat Lite 849e tai 6Fat Pro 1019e?



Pelkästään jo ulkonäön takia ottaisin Liten ja se on 800€. Vitun ruma toi Pro.

----------


## yannara

Paljos toi 4fat comp aikoinaan maksoi?

http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/white-4-fat-comp/

----------


## stumpe

> Paljos toi 4fat comp aikoinaan maksoi?
> 
> http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/white-4-fat-comp/



Mä maksoin 499e.

----------


## yannara

Helvetin hyvä diili jos 500 sai, ilmeisesti joku ale. Sama runko kuitenkin kuin prossa.

----------


## IPI69

Täytyisi ostaa uusi fatbike, koska edellinen lähti varkaan matkaan.

XXL:stä 6 Fat Lite vai 6 Fat Pro?

En osaa/jaksa pyörille tehdä mitään huoltoja, joten onko kummassakaan mallissa mitään eroa osien kestävyydellä?

----------


## yannara

Yks hyvä vois olla, että vaihtaa Compista tuon etuhaarukan jousitettuun, minkälaisia edullisia haarukoita olette laittaneet fättäreihinne?

----------


## Holle02

> Täytyisi ostaa uusi fatbike, koska edellinen lähti varkaan matkaan.
> 
> XXL:stä 6 Fat Lite vai 6 Fat Pro?
> 
> En osaa/jaksa pyörille tehdä mitään huoltoja, joten onko kummassakaan mallissa mitään eroa osien kestävyydellä?



Eilen käytiin hommaamassa Finnoosta molemmat kun ei osannut päättää  :Vink:  Mulle tuli Lite ja pojalle Pro. Pääsen testailemaan kumpaakin nyt eli varmasti rapsaa pukkaa kunhan vähän ensin niillä ajellaan. Tarjous taitaa olla voimassa vaan enää paripäivää 26.9 asti. Hyvältä kyllä parin lenkin jälkeen tuntuu myös tuo 6 Fat Lite.

----------


## BB Holland

Ootteko 170mm kampia laittaneet. Tuntuis että menis.Siis 170mm perälle tarkoitetut.

----------


## yannara

> Eilen käytiin hommaamassa Finnoosta molemmat kun ei osannut päättää  Mulle tuli Lite ja pojalle Pro. Pääsen testailemaan kumpaakin nyt eli varmasti rapsaa pukkaa kunhan vähän ensin niillä ajellaan. Tarjous taitaa olla voimassa vaan enää paripäivää 26.9 asti. Hyvältä kyllä parin lenkin jälkeen tuntuu myös tuo 6 Fat Lite.



Vaihtakaa Prosta keula Liteen, niin saadaan edes 1 hyvännäköinen pyörä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Holle02

Täytyy harkita  :Hymy:

----------


## IPI69

> Eilen käytiin hommaamassa Finnoosta molemmat kun ei osannut päättää  Mulle tuli Lite ja pojalle Pro. Pääsen testailemaan kumpaakin nyt eli varmasti rapsaa pukkaa kunhan vähän ensin niillä ajellaan. Tarjous taitaa olla voimassa vaan enää paripäivää 26.9 asti. Hyvältä kyllä parin lenkin jälkeen tuntuu myös tuo 6 Fat Lite.



Itsekin tuli tuo Pro hommattua ja sillä on nyt muutama kymppi tullut ajettua.
Oikeastaan ainut huono asia on takavaihtajalle menevän vaijerin sijoitus suoraan rungon alle, jossa se raapii kokoajan kiviin ja juuriin.
Laitoin paksun kumin siihen piuhan päälle, niin kestää ehkä vähän pitempään vaikka nyt taas sinne kumin ja rungon väliin kertyy järjettömästi roskaa.

Täytyy vielä askarrella lokasuojat, niin pääsee nauttimaan vesikeleistä.

----------


## Holle02

Onnittelut IPI69 uudesta pyörästä! Täytyykin ite myös tsekata tuota vaijeria! 
Taitaa myös olla eessä nuo lokarihommat. Ei tosin vielä tiedä miten roiskii... tänään pääsee kyllä illalla sitäkin testaamaan kun töistä palaa kotiin!  :Hymy:

----------


## vesku61

> Ilmeisesti pulttijako 68/96mm. XXL ei saa kuulemma rattaita.



Melkoisia vaikeuksia saada muutenkaan Whiten osia XXL:stä . 5FatPro:n etuakseli tuli takuuseen, kesti vaivaiset 12 viikkoa saada akseli . Ja sekin piti antaa myymättömästä pyörästä, kun pelkän akselin saanti Whitelta ei onnistunut.Onneksi ei ajamista estänyt.

----------


## yannara

> Melkoisia vaikeuksia saada muutenkaan Whiten osia XXL:stä . 5FatPro:n etuakseli tuli takuuseen, kesti vaivaiset 12 viikkoa saada akseli . Ja sekin piti antaa myymättömästä pyörästä, kun pelkän akselin saanti Whitelta ei onnistunut.Onneksi ei ajamista estänyt.



Joo, itsekin kyselin stemmiä ja sit maali koodeja yms, niin molemmissa EI_OOTA. Ei vakuuta XXL:n toiminta nyt.

----------


## yannara

No ehkä kerron sitten tän oman stoorin kokonaan tänne. Eli aikaisemmin omistin 3fat pro, se pöllittiin. Sitten ostin toisen samanlaisen, mutta oli jotenkin huono yksilö kun maali lähti helposti tai sitten olin vainoharhainen, pistin kiertoon. Ostin myöhemmin spessu plussan ja fättärit jäi. Nyt puoltoista vuotta myöhemmin olin pitkään etsimässä Torista MTB 29" maasturia kesäkauden työmatkaajoihin, eihän asfaltilla oo järkee ajaa noilla paksuilla renkailla. Pyörää ei meinanut millään löytyä ennen kun vahingossa osui tuo White 4fat comp, 2017 malli joka maksoi 400e. Kävin äkkiä hakemassa, vaikka 175cm:nä tiesin että 19" koko on mulle liian iso. 

No nyt puoltoista viikkoa ajaneena koko ei tunnu yhtään isolta. Pyörässä on orkkis osat, Tekro vaijeri-jarruista lähtenyt teho ja sit runko muuten tosi hyvässä kunnossa mutta etuhaarukan toisessa puolessa kunnon naarmut. Vaihteilla pärjää työmatka ajossa, mutta noilla 1x8 välityksillä metsään ei ole asiaa. Totuttelen edelleen pyörään, mutta yhtenä ajatuksena on käynyt mielessä jos ajaisin ton loppuun, ja jossain vaiheessa maalaisin rungon eri väriin. Aikaisemmin olen ollut sitä mieltä, että ei missään nimessä mitään maalaamista mutta nyt houkuttelee joku keltainen väri  :Leveä hymy: 

Jossain sain vinkin että ton kompin navat pitäisi rasvata uudelleen, ne laakerit. Entäs miten hyvin kestää keskiö tuossa, onks siinä mitään huollettavaa vai joutuuko vaan vaihtoon? Jostain muualta nyt kans luin että ei Whiteen saa kovin helposti varaosia.

----------


## harmis

Xxl ei olekaan mikään varaosamyymälä. Noissa whiteissäkin on ihan samaa osaa ja palikkaa kuin muissakin pyörissä. Jos osaa ei löydy xxl:stä taikka jostain muusta kivijalkamyymälästä, niin ainakin ulkomaisista nettikaupoista löytyy ihan mikä tahansa osa. Google on kauheen kätevä näissä hommissa.

----------


## vesku61

> Xxl ei olekaan mikään varaosamyymälä. Noissa whiteissäkin on ihan samaa osaa ja palikkaa kuin muissakin pyörissä. Jos osaa ei löydy xxl:stä taikka jostain muusta kivijalkamyymälästä, niin ainakin ulkomaisista nettikaupoista löytyy ihan mikä tahansa osa. Google on kauheen kätevä näissä hommissa.



Kyllä XXL ihan suoraan tarjoaa  varaosia nettisivuilla ja myymälöissä. Takuun alaiseen ei viitsi itse ruveta tilaileen. Heti alussa pyysin uutta akselia myyntirivissä olevasta pyörästä mutta ei käynyt . 12 viikkoa eteenpäin ja myyntirivistä antoivat akselin. No nyt ei enään ole Whiten pyörää

----------


## harmis

> Kyllä XXL ihan suoraan tarjoaa  varaosia nettisivuilla ja myymälöissä. Takuun alaiseen ei viitsi itse ruveta tilaileen. Heti alussa pyysin uutta akselia myyntirivissä olevasta pyörästä mutta ei käynyt . 12 viikkoa eteenpäin ja myyntirivistä antoivat akselin. No nyt ei enään ole Whiten pyörää



Aika heikosti näytti pikaisesti katsomalla verkkokaupassa varaosia olevan. 5fat pro:hon näytti nyt etuakseli löytyvän, tosin en mä tiedä mitä ihmeellistä siinä on. Standardi kamaa. Luulis saavan mistä vaan pyöräliikkeestä.
Mikäli xxl olisi halunnut sinun tapauksesi hoitaa hyvin, asia olisi mennyt niin että oisit hakenut akselin toisesta kaupasta ja xxl olisi hyvittänyt hinnan sinulle.

----------


## Barracuda

> Xxl ei olekaan mikään varaosamyymälä. Noissa whiteissäkin on ihan samaa osaa ja palikkaa kuin muissakin pyörissä. Jos osaa ei löydy xxl:stä taikka jostain muusta kivijalkamyymälästä, niin ainakin ulkomaisista nettikaupoista löytyy ihan mikä tahansa osa. Google on kauheen kätevä näissä hommissa.



XXL ei osaa pitää varaosia varastossa edes takuujuttuja varten. 
Omaan fättiin sain takuuvaihtona kammet siten että varaosa irrotettiin uudesta pyörästä kun edes Norjassa ei osattu tietää mistä ja kuinka varaosan saisi. Suomeksi sanottuna eivät siis välitä hoitaa hommaa kunnolla.

----------


## Barracuda

> Jossain sain vinkin että ton kompin navat pitäisi rasvata uudelleen, ne laakerit. Entäs miten hyvin kestää keskiö tuossa, onks siinä mitään huollettavaa vai joutuuko vaan vaihtoon? Jostain muualta nyt kans luin että ei Whiteen saa kovin helposti varaosia.



Tuossa on originaalina nelikanttikeskiö joka, vaikka onkin Taiwanilaista halpiskamaa, lienee melkolailla huoltovapaa. 
Haittapuolena on melkoinen paino mutta tuossa pyörässä se ei ole niin iso juttu. 

Varaosien saatavuus on paikoin heikkoa, XXL ei varastoi kaikkia osia. 
Osa komponenteista on toki universaaleja mutta osa sitten noname- tai lähes noname- tyyppistä halpaa jota ei oikein mistään saa rikkoontuneen tilalle.  
Isoin riski lienee vapaaratas jota ei ainakaan koko ajan ole varastossa ja jonka rikkoontuminen voi tarkoittaa uuden kiekon ostoa.

----------


## vesku61

> Aika heikosti näytti pikaisesti katsomalla verkkokaupassa varaosia olevan. 5fat pro:hon näytti nyt etuakseli löytyvän, tosin en mä tiedä mitä ihmeellistä siinä on. Standardi kamaa. Luulis saavan mistä vaan pyöräliikkeestä.
> Mikäli xxl olisi halunnut sinun tapauksesi hoitaa hyvin, asia olisi mennyt niin että oisit hakenut akselin toisesta kaupasta ja xxl olisi hyvittänyt hinnan sinulle.



3 viikkoa kun olin odottanut niin ehdotin että hommaan akselin itse ja saan heiltä hyvityksen.Selkeä vastaus oli,  EI KÄY , Whiten takuu ja akseli tulee tehtaalta ja tehtaalla on toimitus vaikeuksia. Samaan aikaan kuitenkin tulee pyöriä myyntiin joissa on sama akseli. Nyt onneksi asia ok. Paska maku jäi tästä tapauksesta.

----------


## yannara

> Osa komponenteista on toki universaaleja mutta osa sitten noname- tai lähes noname- tyyppistä halpaa jota ei oikein mistään saa rikkoontuneen tilalle.  
> Isoin riski lienee vapaaratas jota ei ainakaan koko ajan ole varastossa ja jonka rikkoontuminen voi tarkoittaa uuden kiekon ostoa.



Kuullostaa huolestuttavalta. Eikös noihin ole tilattavissa jotain universaalia osaa tyyliin mistä tahansa?

----------


## yannara

Pitääkö paikkansa että tuossa White 4fat compissa on jotenkin painavat sisurit? Oon vaihtamassa renkaita niin samalla voin hommaa uudet sisurit jos se kannattaa, mutta litkuttamiseen en nyt lähde.

----------


## solisti

Samoja Kendan tms. sisureita ne on varmaan kaikissa Whiten malleissa. 500-600g kappale. Keveimmät läskeille tarkoitetut on on luokkaa 350g-390g (Surly, Schwalbe 13J). Schwalben 13F on jotku käyttäneet ainakin, mutta aika rajoilla se on ainakin isommilla kumeilla (paino ehkä 250g tms.), riski hajoamiseen kasvaa... Eli sisurilla voit säästää sen max. 300g per rengas ja vannenauhoista keventämällä ehkä sen 100g per vanne (jos siellä on perinteiset 2 vannenauhaa päällekkäin). Tämän tulet huomaamaan jo ajossa tai ainakin niin luulet  :Hymy: .

----------


## rokthom

Tuli eilen tilattua Whiten 6Fat pro pyörä kun sai "tupla alennuksella" XXL:stä. Eikös asiaan kuulu että fatbikeenkin laitetaan tubeless asennus? Miten onnistuu Jalcon vakio vanteille nuiden alkuperäisten VEE snow shoe renkaiden asennus? Onko kokemuksia mitä vannenauhaksi ja kannattaako nuita alkaa edes yrittämään?

----------


## reuna

Onnittelut uudesta pyörästä! 
Itsellä 5Fat pro ja tubeless onnistuu VEE snow shoe renkaiden kanssa. Gorilla teippi käy hyvin, mutta itse huomasin, että ne pienet reijät vanteen reunalla on se kohta, josta mahdolliset vuodot pääsee ulos. Sain pitämään vasta, kun teippasin vanteet niin, että teippi tuli yli reunoilta. Sitten leikkasin ylimääräiset teipit pois, kun rengas oli noussut vanteelle. Toinen ja ehkä toimivampi ratkaisu oli motonetin jumppakumi, jonka venytin vanteen päälle. Se piti ilman reilut puoli vuotta, kunnes vaihdoin kesäksi jumbo jimit alle.
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/5318...uminauha-light

Tuo kuminauha pitää katkaista ja liimata sopivan kokoiseksi kumiliimalla. Jostain varmasti löytyisi myös jumppakuminauha, joka olisi valmis lenkki, kuten tämä:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYi7MNIMBmM
Vannenauhaksi laitoin ilmastointiteippiä niin, että tartuntapuoli tulee sisäpuolelle päin ja gorillateippi tulee siihen päälle.
https://www.teippitarha.fi/epages/te...T-electricblue

VEE rubber ei ensin noussut vanteelle edes kompuralla, mutta sain sen nousemaan forumilaisten kuormaliina vinkillä.
Ensin kumi vanteelle ja sen jälkeen kuormaliina ulkokehälle painamaan rengasta päin vannetta. Liinaa sai kiristää aina paljon ja kumi menee osittain ruttuun, mutta silloin sen saa nousemaan vanteelle helpommin. Vielä kun sipaisee gorillateipin/jumppakumin reunalle vähän fairyä, niin kumi pamahtaa paikoilleen liukkaammin.

----------


## rokthom

Kiitoksia paljon reuna asiallisesta ja kattavasta vastauksesta. Näillä opeilla täytyy kyllä koittaa, niin ei heti tarvitsisi lähteä rengaskaupoille.

----------


## reuna

Omat VEE Rubberit on edelleen talvikäytössä ja kesäajat ajelen kevyemmillä Jumbo Jimeillä. 
Saat muuten halutessasi VEE rubbereista kätevästi nastarenkaat.
Ainakin 5Fatin mukana tulleissa renkaissa oli valmiina reijät:

https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/polk...-nasta-600-kpl
https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/nastoitustyokalu

Omissa renkaissa on nastat pysyneet hyvin paikoillaan.

----------


## hoogenband

> Omat VEE Rubberit on edelleen talvikäytössä ja kesäajat ajelen kevyemmillä Jumbo Jimeillä. 
> Saat muuten halutessasi VEE rubbereista kätevästi nastarenkaat.
> Ainakin 5Fatin mukana tulleissa renkaissa oli valmiina reijät:
> 
> https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/polk...-nasta-600-kpl
> https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/nastoitustyokalu
> 
> Omissa renkaissa on nastat pysyneet hyvin paikoillaan.



Alko eturenkaan nastotus kiinnostaa. Minkä verran suunnilleen laitoit nastoja ja oliko minkälainen homma tehdä?

----------


## reuna

> Alko eturenkaan nastotus kiinnostaa. Minkä verran suunnilleen laitoit nastoja ja oliko minkälainen homma tehdä?



Laitoin nastat kaikkiin reikiin, eli nastoja meni arviolta 150kpl per rengas. 
Näin jälkeenpäin ajatellen, olisi varmasti vähempikin nastamäärä riittänyt.
Tämän ohjeen mukaan nastoitin:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNSr0sHheG0

Itse tuhrasin nastoitukseen ainakin 3h  :Leveä hymy: .
Joku osaava tuon homman tekee varmasti puolet nopeammin.

----------


## ossi5000

Tuli hankittua 6Fat Pro, onkos pyörässä ihan normaalia että pikalinkun kiristäminen takana kääntää takavaihtajan häkkiä vinoon samalla? Sain pyörän maanantaina ja olen ihmetellyt että mikä jatkuva klick-klick ääni takaa kuuluu, vaikka paikallaan pyöritellessä vaihteet vaihtuvat melko tarkasti eikä ole arpomista. No, ajattelin että pakka tai vapaarattaan runko voi olla löysällä, eipä olleet. Siinä sitten pikalinkkua uudelleen kiristäessä huomasin, että häkki kääntyy ihan selvästi sitä mukaa mitä kireämmälle linkku menee. Kiekko on takahaarukan hahloissa kohdallaan, se on laitettu paikalleen pyörä maassa niin että samalla itse nojaa satulan päälle. Eli nyt pikalinkku pitää kiristää vain "semi-kireälle" jos haluaa että vaihtaja on suorassa.

Ilmeisesti olin vähän höppänä kun ajattelin että jos XXL:n tuotesivulla lukee monikossa "läpiakselit" (Whitebikes sivulla "throughaxles") se sisältäisi myös taakse läpiakselin.  :Hymy:

----------


## ___

Onko mahdollista, että navan jommalta kummalta puolelta on päässyt hukkumaan holkki, jonka tarkoitus on keskittää napa ja tehdä paketista tarpeeksi leveä, jotta läpiakselin kiristäminen onnistuu järkevästi? Ts. näyttääkö keskiö olevan samanlainen molemmilta puolilta holkin reikää tarkasteltaessa? Vähän vaikea selittää tätä kirjallisesti, mutta huomaat varmaan että mitä tarkoitan, jos käyt vähän ihmettelemässä kiekkoa.

----------


## ossi5000

> Onko mahdollista, että navan jommalta kummalta puolelta on päässyt hukkumaan holkki, jonka tarkoitus on keskittää napa ja tehdä paketista tarpeeksi leveä, jotta läpiakselin kiristäminen onnistuu järkevästi? Ts. näyttääkö keskiö olevan samanlainen molemmilta puolilta holkin reikää tarkasteltaessa? Vähän vaikea selittää tätä kirjallisesti, mutta huomaat varmaan että mitä tarkoitan, jos käyt vähän ihmettelemässä kiekkoa.



Akselien päätyholkit, ns. endcapit? Ne kyllä on paikoillaan, otin nekin eilen irti kun halusin kokeilla onko navassa kaikki kireällä.

----------


## solisti

> Akselien päätyholkit, ns. endcapit? Ne kyllä on paikoillaan, otin nekin eilen irti kun halusin kokeilla onko navassa kaikki kireällä.



 Vaihtajankorvake lienee myös tsekattu, että sen kiinnitysruuvi on kireällä?

----------


## ossi5000

> Vaihtajankorvake lienee myös tsekattu, että sen kiinnitysruuvi on kireällä?



Juu, se oli kireällä alunperin. Otin varmuudeksi korvakkeen irti ja katsoin tasaista pintaa vasten että on suora, oli.

Toisena kysymyksenä sitten liittyen tuohon takanavan kestävyyteen.. kun tässä ketjussa aiemmin on ollut että takanapa antautuu ylämäessä runtatessa, niin pitääkö sinne jo ruveta askartelemaan jotain 12mm putkea vahvistamaan rakennetta?  :Hymy:

----------


## ___

> Akselien päätyholkit, ns. endcapit? Ne kyllä on paikoillaan, otin nekin eilen irti kun halusin kokeilla onko navassa kaikki kireällä.



Jep, noita tarkoitin. Tulipahan opittua niidenkin virallinen nimi.

----------


## solisti

Onko näistä 5fat/6fat pron navoista nyt kauheasti tuollaista viestiä kuulunut? Yleinen ongelma toki läskeissä. Joku tuollainen voisi jäykistää rakennetta, aika ohut seinämäpaksuus siinä akselissa on(tosin tuo ei taida käydä suoraan): https://www.ebay.com/itm/MTB-Tools-M...bwc:rk:23:pf:0

----------


## ossi5000

En tiedä onko ollut laajempaa ongelmaa, itsellä vaan pisti silmään että jos sama henkilö on saanut 2 napaa samalla tavalla rikki että voihan siinä jotain ongelmaa olla. Tässä ketjussa olleet kokemukset XXL:n takuuasioiden hoitamisen hitaudesta eivät ole kovasti houkutelleet, että siinä mielessä vaikka mielummin sitten askartelee putken sinne vahvikkeeksi, jostakin yllä linkatun kaltaisesta. Sen jälkeen vaan kovaa ajoa vailla huolen häivää.  :Hymy:

----------


## jumbojussi

Interceptor 4, BR 2250 takakiekon sovitus:

190mm end capit ja pakka kirrattu pohjaan mutta silti se tulee liian lähelle runkoa eikä ketju mahdu pienimmällä rattaalla sekä jarrusatulasta loppuu säätövara (levy liian ulkona).
Millin tai kaks prikat molemmille puolille ja pitäs toimia mutta onpas ihmeellistä epäsopua! 

Onko muilla samansuuntainen kokemus kys. kiekko-runkoyhdistelmästä?

----------


## solisti

Eikös siinä ole 197mm perä?

----------


## ossi5000

Kyllähän tuossa karponiitti Interceptorissakin taitaa olla 190mm. Whiten speksisivuthan on faktojensa puolesta ihan legendaariset, mutta on siellä tuo sama A8777B-M12/190.

----------


## solisti

Ok. Uskotaan. No oisko end capit väärinpäin? Toinen niistä on vähän leveämpi ainakin 197mm adapterissa? 

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jumbojussi

Unohtu mainita että onpi XD-vapari 11-rattaisella. Ihan oikeinpäin ovat päätyholkit.

Molemmalta puolelta siis liian ulkona, levy ja pakka. Tavallaan millin pari liian lyhyet holkit vaikka ovatkin oikeat ja 190mm päässä toisistaan.
Tiiä kuin holkkien vasteet (reiät) takahaarukoissa pitäs olla mut täs ne on syvennettu luokkaa millin ja n. 192mm on haarukoiden kiristämätön väli.

----------


## Barracuda

> Unohtu mainita että onpi XD-vapari 11-rattaisella. Ihan oikeinpäin ovat päätyholkit.
> 
> Molemmalta puolelta siis liian ulkona, levy ja pakka. Tavallaan millin pari liian lyhyet holkit vaikka ovatkin oikeat ja 190mm päässä toisistaan.
> Tiiä kuin holkkien vasteet (reiät) takahaarukoissa pitäs olla mut täs ne on syvennettu luokkaa millin ja n. 192mm on haarukoiden kiristämätön väli.



No olisikos se kuitenkin sen 197? Whiten speksit on paikka paikoin luokattoman epätarkat. 
Käsittääkseni runko on sama kuin Framed Alaskan (kyseessä arvaus joten tarkkuus suunnilleen sama kuin Whiten speksien)  ja siinä on ollut 197 https://gearjunkie.com/framed-carbon-alaskan-fat-bike

----------


## solisti

Eikös tuon vanhasta navasta äkkiä mittaa? Vai onko kyseessä rungon rakentaminen?

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jumbojussi

192mm on alkup. kiekko. Ei auta kuin prikata.

----------


## solisti

> 192mm on alkup. kiekko. Ei auta kuin prikata.



No jo on standardi

----------


## jumbojussi

Veit kielen suustani..

(Toinen vaihtoehto olis 197mm end cappien lyhentäminen, pöh.)

----------


## ossi5000

Nyt kyllä äkkiä vahvistelemaan tuota omaa 6Fat takanapaa.. eihän tuosta nyt tule mitään jos ei mistään edes saa suoraan "192" varakiekkoa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ossi5000

> Kiitoksia paljon reuna asiallisesta ja kattavasta vastauksesta. Näillä opeilla täytyy kyllä koittaa, niin ei heti tarvitsisi lähteä rengaskaupoille.



Oletkos muuten vielä ehtinyt kokeilla litkutushommia 6Fatille?

----------


## Jenkka

Tämä 6fat tuntuu aika mukavalta käteen. 1x12 toimii hyvin. Ketjulinja pienimmällä vähän huono, mutta mieluummin tämä kuin aiempi nelossarjalainen.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hoogenband

> Laitoin nastat kaikkiin reikiin, eli nastoja meni arviolta 150kpl per rengas. 
> Näin jälkeenpäin ajatellen, olisi varmasti vähempikin nastamäärä riittänyt.
> Tämän ohjeen mukaan nastoitin:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNSr0sHheG0
> 
> Itse tuhrasin nastoitukseen ainakin 3h .
> Joku osaava tuon homman tekee varmasti puolet nopeammin.



Laitoin ite n 80 nastaa keskilinjan viereisiin reikiin. Pirullista oli puhdistaa joka reikä kivistä. Hyvä oli pito ja ropina assulla näin plus 5 kelillä  :Hymy:  En laittanut liimaa mut aika tukevan tuntuvasti menivät, saas nähdä miten kestävät.

----------


## mangelman

Kysynpä vielä täälläkin kokemuksia uusimmasta whiten läskisarjasta. Onko ollut pettymys tai jotain joutunut heti päivittämään vai ovatko nämä ihan kelpo pelejä normaaliin polkuajeluun? Black friday olisi aivan nurkan takana ja xxl voi olla niitä jotka laittavat isompia tarjouksia. Pro tai interceptor näistä varmaan olisi oma valinta.

----------


## zwäng

Oman fat 6 pro:n ostin pari viikkoa sitten ja tyytyväinen olen ollut. Tosin alotinkin harrastuksen tasan samana päivänä että kokemusta ei aiemmalta ole.. 
Eturattaaseen ajattelin ketjusuojaa onko suosituksia?

----------


## ossi5000

Ei ole ollut 6 Pro pettymys!  :Hymy:  Tarkoitus oli kokeilla läskipyöräilyä edukkaasti että olisiko oma juttu vai ei.. Pari viikkoa on pyörä ollut ja lähes joka ilta on tullut möyrittyä maastossa, satoi tai paistoi.. On kyllä hintaansa nähden ollut ihan käsittämättömän hauska vehje. Sopii ehdottomasti märkään syksyyn, Epicillä joutuu ajamaan jo aika varovasti mutta läskillä sen kun porskuttaa menemään. Ei olisi aiemmin tullut mieleenkään lähteä pimeällä vesisateessa kokeilemaan jotain ihan tuntemattomia polkuja, mutta läskillä tuntuu olevan niin helppo möyriä juurien ja kivien yli, ei mitään stressiä.

Nuo päivitykset sitten onkin oma juttunsa, kun nyt jo mieleen että mitenkähän kulkisi tuollainen vähän kevyempi läskipyörä..  :Hymy:  Ainakin pyörivän massan osalta, Fillari-lehdessähän todettiin että 5Fat Pron kiekko+rengas yhdistelmä oli painavin ikinä punnittu.

----------


## Holle02

Tyytyväinen olen ollut noin kuukauden ajettuani  Fat 6 Litellä. Ohjaustangon vaihtoin koska ajoasentoa en saannut muullalailla sopivaksi. Hommasin risertangon (nousu 60mm) joka on myös samalla kapeampi (680mm) kuin alkuperäinen.
https://www.bikester.fi/nc-17-318-tr...Q==#ratingInfo

----------


## Wilho

Meinasin ostaa M-kokoisen 6Fatin, mutta onko se sopivan kokoinen myös n. 165 cm pitkälle rouvalle. Näistä kun ei näytä olevan S kokoista saatavilla. Myyjä vakuutteli että on mutta onko täällä kenelläkään kokemusta?

and BTW, tänään saa marras25 koodilla näistäkin -25% XXLstä

----------


## Jone51

Lunastin kans itselleni tuon 6fat pro:n talvipyöräksi. Itselleni (170cm) tuo M-koko ei tuntunut erityisen isolta ja juuri tuon 165cm oleva rouvakin meinasi että ihan hyvä hänelle, tosin ei käynyt kuin pienen pyörähdyksen kokeilemassa.

Kyllä tuo vaikuttaa melko hyvältä ostokselta varsinkin tuohon tämän päivän -25% hintaan, eli kannattanee hakea/tilata pois jos vähänkin meinaa että tarvetta. Toisaalta kyllä noi kumet ja kiekot painaa aika julmetusti, eli vähän raskaalta vaikutti keulan kevennys isompien esteiden yli. Itse runko osasarjoineen oli todella kevyen oloinen kun kuljetin pyörän ilman kiekkoja kaupasta kotiin. 

Minkä takia nyt sitten tuli rekisteröidyttyä että noviisi tarvitsisi nyt step-by-step ohjeet millä noiden kiekkojen kanssa voisi lähteä tubelessia kokeilemaan, eli teipataanko raakasti "vannenauhan" yli vai mikä se nyt näissä fatbikejen kiekoissa onkaan vai korvataanko se jollain muulla? Ja oliko niin että näissä Jalco:n vanteissa pitäisi teippailla hyvin lähelle reunaa jos meinaa onnistua? Ilmeisesti myös paljolti kiinni saako tuota isoa rengasta nousemaan, mutta lähinnä tuohon teippailuun kaipaisin jotain ohjeistusta. Kun tuo nyt noin halvaksi jäi niin toki voisi ostaa vaikka Jumbo Jim:t vielä lisäksi jos ne saa nousemaan vähän helpommin? Säästääkö näiden fattien tapauskessa juurikaan painossa jos joutuu rajusti teippaileen ja ilmeisesti paljolti joutuu litkuakin laittamaan eli jääkö edut vain lähinnä tubeless tuntumaan ja voi ajella pienillä paineilla?

----------


## jumbojussi

Mie en teippaile vaan käytän fattystrippereitä (lateksinauharinkula). JJ 4.8 litet nous jalkapumpulla suoraseinäiseen Jalcoon sekä BR2250-vanteelle ilman mitään vastaanpyristelyä.

----------


## ossi5000

Saakos fattystripperiä Suomenmaalta? Tuo olisi ihan kiinnostava kokeilla. Kyllähän nuo sisurit painaa niin paljon, että vaikka olisi reilusti teippiä ja litkuakin suuret määrät niin eiköhän siitä ihan mojova painonsäästö tulisi. Renkaan maastoon mukautuminen pienillä paineilla toivon mukana paranee (tai näin ainakin 29" maasturissa omien kokemusten perusteella).

----------


## ytte07

Tilaa hirvisäkkiä tai tee vaikka jätesäkistä n.174cm pitkä rinkula vakuumikoneen saumauksella. Muistaakseni se oli jotain tollasta se mitta. Kohta 2 vuotta ajellut noilla muoveilla enkä yhtään saanut rikki. Ihmettelen yhä miksi moni haluaa sen teipin kans kikkailla kun siinä on aina se sauma (IMO). Orkkis sisuri oli ainakin 3 proossa n.550g per rengas ja vannenauhan päälle ku vetäset jonkun jesusteipin tai pakkausteipin suojaksi ennen jotain versioo muovista ni kyllä siinä liki kilo häipyy vaikka desin litkua molempiin päihin laitat.

Eikä tarvi alkaa tänne nyt sitten teippiläisten kiukutella.

----------


## Jone51

Ok, no kait se on vaan kantapään kautta kokeiltava. Tosiaan jos tuota stripperiä saa jostain helposti niin mullekin kelpaa vinkki. 

Asfaltilla tuo vakio kumi kyllä hakee/puskee/urautuu pienillä paineilla, lienee kumin ominaisuus?

----------


## ossi5000

Lienee ominaisuus, ainakin itse totesin että kun rengaspaine on maastoon sopivan matala, sen jälkeen asvaltilla ajaminen on aika kauheaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## zwäng

Vähä se semmosta kompromissin hakua on juu jollei halua koko-aikaa olla paineita säätämässä. Onneksi pian tulee lumet maahan (ehkä...) ni asfalttikin muuttuu paremmaksi löysemmille renkaille.

----------


## Wilho

Kiitos Jone51. Kävin hakemassa 6fatin ja hyvältä tuntuu, ekat 10km möyritty. Aika erilainen ajaa pehmeään täpäriin verrattuna, mutta hyvin meni, yllättävän hyvin rullaa asvaltillakin, tosin oli kovat paineet, 0,55 ja 0,5.

vannenauha gorillateipillä kiinni reunoista vanteeseen ja litkut sisään? Vai pitääkö koko nauha peittää teipillä? Renkaina tuossa on nuo jumbo jimit jotka pitäisi toimia hyvin tubelesseina

----------


## Munarello

Hyvä se on peittää kokonaan. Paras olisi tietty jos olisi riittävän leveää teippiä että kertakierroskin voisi riittää. Minä laitoin omaani 49mm leveää gorillaa kolme kierrosta eli ensin kierrokset reunoille ja sitten kierros keskelle. Ei ole vuotanut vaikka vähän on meinannut kevennysreiästä pullistellakin.

----------


## ossi5000

Mä oon täällä salaa toivonut, että joku sanoisi tuon vannenauhojen reunojen teippaamisen gorillalla riittävän, mutta ei sitten.  :Hymy:  Katselin että tough & wide gorilla on 73mm leveää ja parikymppiä maksaa rulla, ei senkään leveys riitä.

----------


## Jone51

Mites jos tota 73mm leveää vetäisisi kaksi kierrosta eli keskeltä limittäin? No täytyy kait vaan kokeilla jossain välissä.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Ihmettelen, jos ei toimi. Olen parit maastokiekot(ei läskin) teipannut jesarilla tai sähköteipillä, eikä ole vuotanut. Spesiaalina tubelessoin maaniekiekkoyhdistelmän; ei tubeless ready kiekko, jesari ja ei tubeless rengas. Koskaan en setillä ajanut, koska rengas valskasi kyljistä. Kolmisen tuntia paineet pysyi ajettavissa lukemissa. 
Joo ja nyt joku sanoo että on vaarallista... tiedostan asian, enkä setillä lähtenyt syystä ajamaan. Mutta noin periaatteessa ihmettelen tosiaan, miksi ei yllä oleva toimisi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kkaj

6 Fat Pro ollut ajossa noin 100km. Tein tubelesoinnin heti tuoreeseen pyörään, vakio Jalco 90 kiekot ja Jumbo Jim ADDIX Snakeskin -renkaat. Päätin tehdä DIY Fatty Stripperit liimaamalla https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/5318...uminauha-light näistä kaksi "rinkulaa" (noin 2-3 cm päällekkäin jumppakuminauhan päätyjä), liimana https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6053...estekumi-50-ml. Olin kuitenkin malttamaton, koska liiman kuivumisaika oli pari päivää, joten heti liimauksen tehtyäni teinkin tubelesoinnin hirvisäkillä. Hyvin on pitänyt, piti itse asiassa ilman litkujakin ilmat sisällään. DIY Fatty Strippereistä tuli hyvät, odottelevat hyllyllä sitä hetkeä, että hirvisäkki antautuu (jote kyllä epäilen, aika monella vastaava yhdistelmä pitänyt vuosia). Tässä vielä ohjeet hirvisäkkitubelesointiin:

1. Saksilla hirvisäkistä "rinkula", joka on vannetta 5-10 senttiä leveämpi.

2. Rinkulan venytys vanteen päälle, istui hienosti 26” vanteelle. Jätin alkuperäisen vannenauhan paikoilleen.

3. Jesari venttiilin kohdalle vahvistamaan. Kuumensin pyöreää piikkiä, jonka tökkäsin venttiilin kohdalta teipistä ja hirvisäkistä läpi.

4. Vanhasta sisurista venttiili saksilla irti (semmonen missä on irrotettava sielu). Jätin ehkä sentin kumea ympärille. Tämä venttiilin reikään (läpi siitä reiästä jonka tein jesariin ja hirvisäkkiin) ja mutterilla tiukkaan.

5. Laimeaa fairyvettä hirvisäkin päälle ja rengas vanteelle.

6. Pumppausta lattiapumpulla ilman sielua x 27. Suosittelen kompuraa. En omista, joten toisen renkaan vanteelle nousu vaati viereisen SEOn kompressoria.

7. Renkaiden noustua vanteelle näyttivät pitävän ilman litkuja.

8. Litkut sisään(reilu 1dl per rengas).

9. Kovaa ajoa

----------


## Jone51

Heti iski 6fat pro:hon kahden lenkin jälkeen vikaa eli lakkasi vaihtamasta pienemmille rattaille 2: lta isoimmalta rattaalta, eli vaihtaja jää jumiin noille isoille lehdille. Tuntui alusta lähtien vähän hitaalta noi alaspäin vaihdot verrattuna toisen pyörän gx eagleen. Tunnustelin että vaijeri kyllä löystyy mutta aivan ku vaihtajan jousi ei jaksaisi vetää vaihtajaa ulospäin, eli ei liikahdakaan. Käsin kun avittaa niin ku pääse 3:lle niin siitä eteenpäin vaihtaa. Palauttaakko tää pitää vai saiskohan ne kuntoon kun kovin tykkään muuten pyörästä...

----------


## Antsah82

> Mä oon täällä salaa toivonut, että joku sanoisi tuon vannenauhojen reunojen teippaamisen gorillalla riittävän, mutta ei sitten.  Katselin että tough & wide gorilla on 73mm leveää ja parikymppiä maksaa rulla, ei senkään leveys riitä.



Mulla on silverbackin mulefut vanteissa fixman teippiä. Se on 100mm leveää. Ebaysta tilasin. Heinäkuusta asti ollu ja hyvin pitää. Vaihdoin viime viikolla bud/jj combon renkaiksi ja samalla tarkistin teipit ja täysin ehjät.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fixman-Po...0AAOSw3Sla1IR1

----------


## Teme X-2

> Heti iski 6fat pro:hon kahden lenkin jälkeen vikaa eli lakkasi vaihtamasta pienemmille rattaille 2: lta isoimmalta rattaalta, eli vaihtaja jää jumiin noille isoille lehdille. Tuntui alusta lähtien vähän hitaalta noi alaspäin vaihdot verrattuna toisen pyörän gx eagleen. Tunnustelin että vaijeri kyllä löystyy mutta aivan ku vaihtajan jousi ei jaksaisi vetää vaihtajaa ulospäin, eli ei liikahdakaan. Käsin kun avittaa niin ku pääse 3:lle niin siitä eteenpäin vaihtaa. Palauttaakko tää pitää vai saiskohan ne kuntoon kun kovin tykkään muuten pyörästä...



Onko vaihtajan etäisyys takapakasta oikea? Itsellä on tahmannut suurimmilla rattailla, jos väli liian pieni.
https://youtu.be/ZIM5xFiBgkw?t=70

----------


## ossi5000

Ei mennyt kyllä 6Fatin tubelessit kuin elokuvissa. Itselle oikeastaan vasta nyt valkeni kuinka valtava tuo 4.8" renkaan ilmamäärä onkaan.  :Hymy:  Laittelin 48mm gorillaa limittäin, fairyvettä renkaan ja vanteen reunaan, sisurin kanssa renkaan nosto vanteelle, toinen reuna auki, sisuri pois ja tubeless venttiili paikoilleen. Toinen puoli renkaasta jäi tiukasti paikoilleen mutta ei vaan jalkapumpulla noussut. Olen 29" kiekkoja litkuttanut aika monet että kaikenlaisia konsteja tuli kokeiltua (uutena temppuna täällä mainittu kuormaliina renkaan ympärillä). Pumppukin on high volume mallia, jonka aiemmin arvelin olevan varsin pätevä litkutushommiin, mutta kohtasi voittajansa. Toisella puolella rengasta vaan on liikaa kohtia joissa renkaan reuna ei ole tarpeeksi lähellä vannetta.

Tässä videolla 4:27 kohdassa oleva rengasraudalla muljuttelu näyttää tosi helpolta, mutta onko joku saanut sen pysymään noin nätisti paikoillaan?  :Hymy: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhgMdIKc1go&t=264

Sisurit oli 580g kipale, että varsin mojovat kevennyspotit siellä olis tarjolla niille ketkä onnistuu.

----------


## solisti

Viikonloppuna tuli askarreltua hirvisäkin ja Whiten 90mm vanteen kanssa ja ainakin Loun kanssa tuo vanne on todella väljä. Ei mikään ideaali litkutettava.

----------


## ytte07

^Se on se rengas ei vanne. 4.8 jumbo snake skin napsahtaa kompuralla kyseiselle vanteelle oikein hienosti. Bud ja Lou samalle vanteelle tuottaa hikeä.

Toisen pyörän dt swiss kiekko + 2XL rengas vaatinut myös sidontaliinan ympärille ennen nousua vanteelle. Eikä käsittääkseni ole kyseistä kiekkoa paljon haukuttu.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jone51

> Onko vaihtajan etäisyys takapakasta oikea? Itsellä on tahmannut suurimmilla rattailla, jos väli liian pieni.
> https://youtu.be/ZIM5xFiBgkw?t=70



Vein suosiolla XXL:ään ja täytyy kyllä kehua palvelua: saman illan aikana säädettiin kuntoon. En saanut säädön tehnyttä mekaanikkoa haettaessa enää kiinni että olisi voinut kysyä, mutta hyvin voi olla tuosta kyse. Se vaihtajan korvake ja pikalinkun sitä painaessa vaikutti kovin vikaherkältä. Korvake on rengas pois paikalta ollessa voinut liikkua just sen millin pari että etäisyys pielessä. Mulla ainakin se korvakkeen kiristys oli melko löysällä ja tosiaan pikalinkun saa kiristää juuri oikeaan että linkun painama korvake ja vaihtajan häkki kääntyy oikeaan asentoon. Tästä tais joku aiemminkin ketjussa mainita.

----------


## ossi5000

No joo, minähän tuota ihmettelin aiemmin että miten pikalinkun kireys voi vaikuttaa takavaihtajan häkin asentoon.. mutta kun se on tiedossa niin katsoo silmämääräisesti suoraan. Onhan nuo ihan hyvin pelanneet kuitenkin.

----------


## solisti

> ^Se on se rengas ei vanne. 4.8 jumbo snake skin napsahtaa kompuralla kyseiselle vanteelle oikein hienosti. Bud ja Lou samalle vanteelle tuottaa hikeä.
> 
> Toisen pyörän dt swiss kiekko + 2XL rengas vaatinut myös sidontaliinan ympärille ennen nousua vanteelle. Eikä käsittääkseni ole kyseistä kiekkoa paljon haukuttu.



Ei sen Loun kanssa ole ollut mitään ongelmaa Mulefutilla, Alexrimmsin Blizzerkillä saati DTn vanteella. Tosin Lou oli ollut taas rullalla sen 10kk ennen käyttöönottoa. Mutta vanteella se ei tahtonut pysyä... eikä siinä vanteessa nyt kovin häävit hyllyt ole tubeless käyttöön. 


Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## villepekka

Mahtuuko 5liteen 4,8” jumbojimit?

----------


## Antsah82

> Ei sen Loun kanssa ole ollut mitään ongelmaa Mulefutilla, Alexrimmsin Blizzerkillä saati DTn vanteella. Tosin Lou oli ollut taas rullalla sen 10kk ennen käyttöönottoa. Mutta vanteella se ei tahtonut pysyä... eikä siinä vanteessa nyt kovin häävit hyllyt ole tubeless käyttöön. 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo kyllä se on tuo whiten käyttämä huono vanne syy. Mulefuteille budi nousee ihan niinkuin tubeless ready kumitkin.

----------


## ossi5000

Vannehan on muodikas hookless..  :Leveä hymy: 

Onko joku muuten saanut pujotettua takajarrua varten uutta letkua rungon läpi? Kun näyttäisi että letkulle tehdyt ohjurit on jotenkin kiinteästi siinä, ei mitään ruuveja vai onko maalit päällä?

----------


## Jone51

Itse sain nyt pro:n eturenkaan teipattua sekä litkuihin ja vaikuttaa alustavasti hyvältä. Eli siis ihan vakio vee rubber kumi. Alussa vanteen sauman kohdalta tihkui litkua joka lakkasi noin minuutissa. 

Reseptinä:

1. 48mm gorillaa ensin reunoille ja sitten yksi kaistale keskelle.

2. Sisurin kanssa 1.5bar paineisiin tunniksi että teippi ottaisi hyvin kiinni.

3. Paineet pois ja toinen reuna irti sekä sisuri pois välistä. 

4. Venttiili paikoilleen ja ossi5000:n videon mukaisesti toinen kylki rengasraudalla niin ylös kuin saa.

5. Kompressorilla ilmaa ja avot, kumi vanteella, pysyi ilma kohtuu hyvin ilman litkujakin ainoastaan siis se vanteen sauma, en tiiä olisko pitänyt teippi sille kohtaa laittaa vähän ylikin.

illan ohjelmassa takarenkaalle sama temppu

----------


## jumbojussi

Ihmettelen teidän säätöjänne.

Fattystripper ja vena ilman sieluu, renkuli, fairii, jalkapumpulla hyllylle, ilmat pois, venasta litku, sielu, huljutus, paineistus.

----------


## Ilipo_81

> Ihmettelen teidän säätöjänne.
> 
> Fattystripper ja vena ilman sieluu, renkuli, fairii, jalkapumpulla hyllylle, ilmat pois, venasta litku, sielu, huljutus, paineistus.



Tämän tein x2 lauantaina. Oli kyllä helppoa ja nopeaa!

----------


## makimies

Niin, vaihdoin nyt dt2250 kiekkoihin Sunringlen tubeless teipin. alla heijastinteippiä kierros. Toimii pirun hyvin ainakin ensimmäisten kokeilujen perusteella. Sisurilla laitoin yön yli painumaan ja kuivumaan, sitten vaan tubelessina kovaa ajoa. Toivottavasti a) pysyy paremmin kuin gorilla b) ei sotke liimajämillään kuten gorilla.

----------


## villepekka

Itse itselleni vastaten: Mahtuu

----------


## ossi5000

No pitääkö tässä nyt yrittää uudelleen pumppailla ilman venttiilin sielua, kun tuntuu että kaikilla muilla on onnistunut litkutukset ihan heittämällä. :P

----------


## Jone51

No ei mennyt toisen kumen käsittely täälläkään kuin Strömsö:ssä. Teippaus kait osittain epäonnistui (fatty stripperit meni nyt tilaukseen) ja takana ollut vakio kumi ei pysy vanteella ilman paineita ja tuntuu vuotavan helposti vanteen ja kumen välistä. Eli toinen reuna tipahtaa heti vanteelta ku paineet laskee ja sielullisella venttiilillä ei saa tarpeeksi ilmaa että saisi vanteelle. Litkut sisässä ilman sielua kompuralla vanteelle toivoen ettei hirveesti sotke, sitten salamannopeasti venttiilin sielu paikalle... Kahteen otteeseen täytin ja huljuttelin useampaan kertaan, mutta molemmila kerroilla aamulla tyhjä kumi.

Jos vaan kaivais kuvetta ja tilais JJ:t jos niillä helpommalla pääsis.

----------


## kkaj

> Ihmettelen teidän säätöjänne.
> 
> Fattystripper ja vena ilman sieluu, renkuli, fairii, jalkapumpulla hyllylle, ilmat pois, venasta litku, sielu, huljutus, paineistus.



Säätäminenhän on parasta heti ajamisen jälkeen. Kuuluu harrastukseen. Hirvisäkillä onnistui ensikertalaiselta samoilla työvaiheilla muuten, mutta toisen renkaan nousuun tarvin kompuraa. Kyllä tällä kokemuksella jää Fatty Stripperit tilaamatta.

----------


## zabex

Onkohan normaalia ja mitä voisi tehdä, kun keskiöstä kuuluu rahinaa ja välillä pientä metallista napsetta? Huomasin tuon äsken pesun ja ketjujen rasvauksen yhteydessä, mutta muistikuvani mukaan tuon tapaista ääntä on kuulunut myös jo maastossa ajaessakin ... Mitenkään erityisesti en tuonne vettä ajanut pestessäni, mutta onhan kammissa ne reiät keskiöön, joista sitten valui hieman vettä ulos, kun käänsin pyörän vaakatasoon ... Kyseessä on uusi, 55 km ajettu Whiten 6Fat Pro ...

----------


## zabex

> Onkohan normaalia ja mitä voisi tehdä, kun keskiöstä kuuluu rahinaa ja välillä pientä metallista napsetta? Huomasin tuon äsken pesun ja ketjujen rasvauksen yhteydessä, mutta muistikuvani mukaan tuon tapaista ääntä on kuulunut myös jo maastossa ajaessakin ... Mitenkään erityisesti en tuonne vettä ajanut pestessäni, mutta onhan kammissa ne reiät keskiöön, joista sitten valui hieman vettä ulos, kun käänsin pyörän vaakatasoon ... Kyseessä on uusi, 55 km ajettu Whiten 6Fat Pro ...



Nyt kyllä hävettää, tällainen nyybie kun olen ...  :Sarkastinen:  Toin sitten pyörän autotallista sisälle ongelman tarkempaa tutkimista varten ... Otin ketjut pois päältä, ja kas kummaa, rahina hävisi merkittävästi ja napsuminen kokonaan ...  :Leveä hymy:  Eli ketjuihin on ilmeisesti kuitenkin jäänyt hiekkaa tms. joka tuon aiheuttaa ... Ihan pientä rahinaa kuuluu myös keskiöstä ilman ketjuja, mutta se on niin pientä, että voinee johtua esim. jossain välissä olevista pienistä hiekanjyväsistä ... Uskaltaisikohan tuonne kuvan paikkaan laittaa bike oilia (https://suljettu.osas.to/6fatpro/201...a_800x1422.jpg)? Epäilen, että rahina voisi olla peräisin sieltä suunnalta ... Olisivat kyllä XXL:n huollossa nauraneet mut pihalle ongelmani kanssa, ja varmaan kirjoittaneet myös laskun turhasta huoltokäynnistä ...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ilipo_81

Mulla on tämän syksyn 6 Fat Interceptor ja haasteita taka-akselin pikalinkun kanssa... kun runttaa ylämäkeen niin taka-akseli  lipsahtaa vetopakan puolelta pois paikaltaan ja matka katkeaa luonnollisesti siihen. Toistaiseksi tuloksena yksi vääntynyt takavaihtajankorvake, jarrulevy ja takahaarukan sisäpinnasta on lähtenyt se musta maalaus kävelemään...

Linkun olen omasta mielestäni kiristänyt kunnolla, mutta silti tuo on nyt muutaman kerran tapahtunut. Ja linkku on siis edelleen kiinni, eli ei ole mikään risu tjtk sitä vääntänyt auki.

Onko kellään samanlaisia vaivoja? Ei jaksaisi viedä pyörää tuon takia huoltoon, jos se on itse jollain patentilla korjattavissa.

----------


## Teme X-2

Kyllähän tuo 6 Fat lite muuttui, kun laittoi tubeless:t. Kyllä se reilu puoli kiloa per rengas vaikuttaa paljon.
Muutama projekti kuva: https://www.instagram.com/p/BqUPazGg...on_share_sheet

----------


## ossi5000

> Mulla on tämän syksyn 6 Fat Interceptor ja haasteita taka-akselin pikalinkun kanssa... kun runttaa ylämäkeen niin taka-akseli  lipsahtaa vetopakan puolelta pois paikaltaan ja matka katkeaa luonnollisesti siihen.



Luulisin että kannattaa käydä näyttämässä huollossa, jos ei nyt hirmuisen kaukana ole? Eihän tuollaista pitäisi päästä tapahtumaan missään pyörässä, joku ongelma siinä takahaarukassa pitäisi olla. Kun täällä on nyt useampikin ihminen ihmetellyt tuota pikalinkun kiristämisen vaikutusta takavaihtajan häkin asentoon, niin itsellä ainakaan pikalinkku ei ole mitenkään erityisen kireällä, mutta ei mitään tuollaista ole käynyt.

----------


## Jone51

Hinta tuntuu näkyvän vähän yleisessä laadussa, toisaalta tuntuu että markkina on maastopyörissä nyt niin kuuma että vähän merkiltä kuin merkiltä saattaa tulla ulos sutta paljon kalliimmassakin hintaluokassa.

No asiaan, mulla siis se etunavan akseliputki on irti navan sisällä eli se voi mennä sellaisen pari kolme milliä pykälälle ja akselia ja rengasta on mahdoton saada paikalle. En oikein edes ymmärrä millä sen pitäisi siellä olla kiinni, laakerit puristaa vai kuinka? Nyt siis joutuu sormilla sen keskittämään laakereiden kanssa linjaan ja varovasti rengas ja akseli paikalle. Lisäsin vähän vaseliinia että tarttuis edes vähän laakereihin, mutta kummalliselta vaikuttaa, eli aivan kuin navasta puuttuisi sisältä jotain.

----------


## hece

Kuulostaa oudolle, kai noissa navoissa yhtenäinen akseliputki pitäisi olla? Ja ne laakerien väliholkit on sen yhtenäisen akselin ympärillä, ja siten läpiakselin saa työnnettyä yhtenäistä putkea pitkin. Ei nyt monesta navasta ole kokemusta, mutta ei kuulosta järkevälle rakenteelle jos ne väliholkit vapaasti siellä liikkua.

----------


## Ilipo_81

Moottoripyörissäkin nuo väliputket välillä heiluu, eli se ei ole minulle uutta. 

Mutta tuo takapään pikalinkku on tosiaan haitarista. Täytynee kiikuttaa se huoltoon. Saavat tarkistaa. Auto hommiksi menee

----------


## Jone51

Kahdenlaista näkemystä, no ei siinä jos se toimii ja ei usein irroittele rengasta  :Hymy:  nyt vaan alussa useammin litkutusongelmissani olen tuota kiinnitellyt. Niin ja enpä mää ole aiempien läpiakseleiden rakenteisiin edes kiinnittänyt huomiota, vois kyllä vertailla talouden muista pyöristä.

Itse en ole vielä kovia ylämäkiä tuolla edes ajellut, mutta kuulostaa vaaralliselta jos noin vain irtoaa. Itsekin laittanut sen linkun vain kevyehkösti kiinni.

----------


## jumbojussi

Eikö uusimmassa Interceptorissa ole kunnon akselia takana, mallia 12mm?

----------


## Ilipo_81

> Eikö uusimmassa Interceptorissa ole kunnon akselia takana, mallia 12mm?



Mainoksessa oli... todellisuudessa ei

----------


## Wilho

> Niin, vaihdoin nyt dt2250 kiekkoihin Sunringlen tubeless teipin. alla heijastinteippiä kierros. Toimii pirun hyvin ainakin ensimmäisten kokeilujen perusteella. Sisurilla laitoin yön yli painumaan ja kuivumaan, sitten vaan tubelessina kovaa ajoa. Toivottavasti a) pysyy paremmin kuin gorilla b) ei sotke liimajämillään kuten gorilla.



löytyikö Suomesta tuota Sunringlen teippiä jostain?

----------


## zipo

Täällä on ollut myynnissä.Soittamalla selviää varastosaldo.
http://www.lundberg247.fi/?gclid=Cjw...hoCIIUQAvD_BwE

----------


## Jone51

Punnitsin tuon oman 6fat pron teippilitkuttuna ja vaakaan tuli 15.5 kg, polkimet jotkut laatikon pohjalta löytyneet. Teipeistä tulee varmaan yli 100gr per rengas joten vaihtamalla esim Jumbo Jimit + fatty stripperit säästäisi vielä lähes 300gr per rengas, niin on tossa mahdollisuus alle 15kg.

Sen verran kamalat noi snowshoet on matalilla paineilla vähänkään kovemmalla pinnalla ajella että JJ:t meni tilaukseen. Lumella varmaan jees kumit kyllä.

----------


## Munarello

Väitän, ettei se "lähes 300gr per rengas" painossa käytännössä tunnu missään. Snowshoen vaihto Jumbo Jimeihin pelkästään on jo tuntumaltaan isompi ero. Jimit on vaan niiiiin paljon paremmat. Ja sitten se, että painaako se ankkuri sitten 16kg vai 14,9kg on käytännössä aivan se ja sama. Se on silti hidas ankkuri. Sillä voi toki tehdä kaiken jos vaan taitoa riittää, mutta ei se muutu kevyeksi muuten kuin vaihtamalla kaiken kuituiseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## jumbojussi

Mites 12kg? :P

----------


## Wilho

> löytyikö Suomesta tuota Sunringlen teippiä jostain?



Tätä löytyi sitten myös Oulusta Pyörä-Suvalasta. Ei ollut ehkä kuitenkaan parasta Fat6 vanteille, piti laittaa reunaan vielä kapea gorillateippi. JJ nousi vanteille hyvin, mutta Motonetin tubelessaine ei toiminut noiden kanssa vaan meni teipin alle. Joe’s toimi.

----------


## mahead

> Tätä löytyi sitten myös Oulusta Pyörä-Suvalasta.



Minkä hintaasta oli?

----------


## Jone51

> Väitän, ettei se "lähes 300gr per rengas" painossa käytännössä tunnu missään. Snowshoen vaihto Jumbo Jimeihin pelkästään on jo tuntumaltaan isompi ero. Jimit on vaan niiiiin paljon paremmat. Ja sitten se, että painaako se ankkuri sitten 16kg vai 14,9kg on käytännössä aivan se ja sama. Se on silti hidas ankkuri. Sillä voi toki tehdä kaiken jos vaan taitoa riittää, mutta ei se muutu kevyeksi muuten kuin vaihtamalla kaiken kuituiseen.



Pakko myöntää että en ihan ymmärrä ajatusta että puoli kiloa sinne tai tänne jos pyörä on yli 12kg tai mihin sen rajan vetääkään. No nää mun ajot nyt on muutenkin hitaanpuoleista, mutta on se silti mukavampaa mitä kevyempi se pyörä on.

----------


## Antsah82

On siinä siinä mielessä selkeä vaikutus kun se on pyörivää massaa. Näistähän on ihan mittaustuloksiakin.

----------


## Teme X-2

Olihan tuo 6 Fat lite melko hirveän tuntuinen ajettava suoraan laatikosta kasattuna. Sen verran testasin, että kävin postin hakemassa (50m).
Sisurit pois ja vakuumirullasta rinkulat, tubelessventtiilit ja desi stan's litkua. Tuntuma on jopa ajettava noilla Snowshoe XL:llä, kun vertaa
sisurien kanssa.

----------


## ossi5000

Eiks nää Snowshoet oli huonoimmillaan just matalilla paineilla, niin ei kai se sisurien poistaminen nyt niin mullistava parannus kuitenkaan.. ?  :Hymy:

----------


## Teme X-2

Matalilla paineilla nuo Snowshoet tuntuu tarraavan paljaaseen maahan turhan hyvin, menee todella raskaan oleiseksi.
Ja heikotkin tuntui olevan Snowshoet, eka lenkillä takarenkaan kylki senverran halki, ettei litkut kyennyt paikkaamaan.

----------


## Wilho

> Minkä hintaasta oli?



Hintalapussa oli 29,90€, mutta siitähän saa alennusta

----------


## ossi5000

Onkos näihin 6Fateihin muuten mahdollista laittaa 27.5x4.5", onnistuuko lainkaan?

----------


## Munarello

Säh, tämä on nyt vain minun näkemykseni aiheesta. Läskipyörän litkuttamisessa painon säästö tulee siinä ohessa mukana, mutta merkittävin vaikutus on siinä, miltä rengas tuntuu. Ehdottomasti kannattaa siis litkuttaa, varsinkin kun se näyttäisi näissä onnistuvan suht vaivattomasti. Minulla on ollut jo pari vuotta ajossa neloslite, johon vaihdoin jossain vaiheeessa ensin JJ:t ja ajelin viikon verran sisureilla. Sitten poistin sisurit. Ei se ole edelleenkään kevyt, mutta rullaa mukavammin. Se vaan, että kun esim kuituista Dudea joskus käpistelin, niin onhan se ihan eri sarjan laite kaikenkaikkiaan. Hintakin tosin on ihan jotain muuta...

----------


## ossi5000

Olihan se itsellekin vähän pettymys, kun 27.5x3.0" litkuttamisella piti olla galaksit räjäyttävä vaikutus, mutta eipä ne 400g sisureiden poistamiset painon pudotuksena juuri ajossa tuntuneet. Mutta toki matalilla paineilla renkaan maastoon muotoutuminen oli kyllä iso parannus, että ei se hukkaan mennyt. Tai no normaalissa maasturissa on kaikki tubeless valmiudet niin eihän sinne tarvi kuin pumpata ilmat..

Whiten läski on selvästi kyllä tämmöinen "porttihuume" joka saa pohtimaan kovemman luokan läskipyöräilyharrastusta. Että miten kulkisi esim. muovi Beargrease..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ossi5000

Nythän tuo olisi renkaiden nastoittaminen ajankohtaista, kun on ollut pari päivää märkää ja pakasti kaikki maastot ihan jäähän. Nastoitus setti on odottamassa, mutta pohdintaa vielä itse Snow Shoe XL:stä.. Mahtaako se nyt kuitenkin nimestään huolimatta, olla oikeasti enemmän kesärengas?  :Hymy:  Kun tuo kuvio ei tunnu puhdistuvan lumesta oikein mitenkään, onko siihen sitten iloa laittaa nastoja jos on vaan tuommoiset lumipallot pyörimässä. Lumi oli ihan normaalia pakkaslunta, ei lähellä nollakeliä tai mitään.  Alla kuvalinkki. Kaiholla katsellut juutuupista jotain talviläskeilyä missä eturenkaasta on melkein kaikki nappulat näkyvissä.

https://i.imgur.com/UDLDKJZ.jpg

----------


## SamuliKa

Moikka

tuli hommattua tuollainen läski 6fat lite. Nyt kun sillä on muutamia kertoja käynyt ajelemassa niin välitykset tuntuu liian pitkiltä. Tasaisella tietenkin pääsee, mutta pehmeässä ja isoissa nousuissa loppuu kyllä ruuti ainakin meikäläisen reisistä auttamatta kesken. Onko muilla ollut samoja tunteita vai onko vain kunto liian huono  :Leveä hymy: 

Kannattaako tuohon lähteä vaihtamaan rattaita joko eteen tai taakse pidempien välitysten toivossa?

----------


## atv87

> Moikka
> 
> tuli hommattua tuollainen läski 6fat lite. Nyt kun sillä on muutamia kertoja käynyt ajelemassa niin välitykset tuntuu liian pitkiltä. Tasaisella tietenkin pääsee, mutta pehmeässä ja isoissa nousuissa loppuu kyllä ruuti ainakin meikäläisen reisistä auttamatta kesken. Onko muilla ollut samoja tunteita vai onko vain kunto liian huono 
> 
> Kannattaako tuohon lähteä vaihtamaan rattaita joko eteen tai taakse pidempien välitysten toivossa?



Speksien mukaan 6fat litessä o takana isoin 46T ja edes 28T. Mun korvaan kuulostaa kevyeltä. 42T / 30T välityksillä kiipee Ylläksen Kukastunturinkin nousun, jos vaan pitoja on  :Vink:  Mittään ko kovaa ajoo vaan niin kyl ne mäetkin sieltä alkaa nousta aina vaan helpommin ja helpommin!  :Hymy:  Lukkopolkimilla saat pyörittämiseen tehoja lisää.

----------


## Terohastag

Mulla on Whiten 5 sukupolven Lite alkuperäiskokoonpanossa. Jos siihen hommaa joustokeulan esim. Bluton meneekö alkuperäset renkaat siihen heittämällä? Vai pitääkö ottaa jotain huomioon? Ja entäs jos joskus vaihtasin kehät esim. DT Swiss:in kehiin niin mitä pitäs ottaa niissä huomioon, sopiiko ne blutoon ja takahaarukkaan sellasenaan?

----------


## ossi5000

Kiekkojen hankinnassa 5/6Fat Lite/Pro on se hankaluus, että edessä on läpiakseli ja takana pikalinkku. Jos ostat DT:n navoilla olevat kiekot, niihin on hyvin saatavilla adaptereita erilaisille kokoonpanoille.. muiden valmistajien kanssa pitää olla tarkkana.

----------


## Maahinen

> Mulla on Whiten 5 sukupolven Lite alkuperäiskokoonpanossa. Jos siihen hommaa joustokeulan esim. Bluton meneekö alkuperäset renkaat siihen heittämällä? Vai pitääkö ottaa jotain huomioon? Ja entäs jos joskus vaihtasin kehät esim. DT Swiss:in kehiin niin mitä pitäs ottaa niissä huomioon, sopiiko ne blutoon ja takahaarukkaan sellasenaan?



Renkaat eivät ole ongelma, mahtuvat kyllä.
Mutta itsellä on M-kokoinen 5Pro Blutolla ja rattia ei saa aivan linkkuun.
Ilmapuolen korkki ja toiselta puolelta säätöruuvi ottaa runkoputkeen kiinni kun stongan kääntää täysin linkkuun.
Ei vaikuta ajamiseen mutta kolhuja saa aikaiseksi helposti huolimattomuuttaan.

----------


## SamuliKa

> Speksien mukaan 6fat litessä o takana isoin 46T ja edes 28T. Mun korvaan kuulostaa kevyeltä. 42T / 30T välityksillä kiipee Ylläksen Kukastunturinkin nousun, jos vaan pitoja on  Mittään ko kovaa ajoo vaan niin kyl ne mäetkin sieltä alkaa nousta aina vaan helpommin ja helpommin!  Lukkopolkimilla saat pyörittämiseen tehoja lisää.



Selvä, eli vika olikin vain ajajassa  :Hymy:  lisää harjoittelua siis vain!

----------


## Ande749

> Selvä, eli vika olikin vain ajajassa  lisää harjoittelua siis vain!



Jos välitys tuntuu liian pitkältä, sitä se luultavasti onkin. Minulla Taigassa 50/26-välitys pienimmällä vaihteella ja sille on kyllä käyttöä. Eturattaat ovat halpoja, minun mielestäni kyllä kannattaa kokeilla pienempää eturatasta.

----------


## vesku61

> Renkaat eivät ole ongelma, mahtuvat kyllä.
> Mutta itsellä on M-kokoinen 5Pro Blutolla ja rattia ei saa aivan linkkuun.
> Ilmapuolen korkki ja toiselta puolelta säätöruuvi ottaa runkoputkeen kiinni kun stongan kääntää täysin linkkuun.
> Ei vaikuta ajamiseen mutta kolhuja saa aikaiseksi helposti huolimattomuuttaan.



Tuon tangon liikeradan voi rajoittaa. En ole tutkinut tarkemmin miten se tuossa Maxxissa on toteutettu, ulospäin ei näy mitään.

----------


## vesku61

> Kiekkojen hankinnassa 5/6Fat Lite/Pro on se hankaluus, että edessä on läpiakseli ja takana pikalinkku. Jos ostat DT:n navoilla olevat kiekot, niihin on hyvin saatavilla adaptereita erilaisille kokoonpanoille.. muiden valmistajien kanssa pitää olla tarkkana.



Ei ainakaan 5 Litessä ole läpiakselia eikä tainnut olla 6 Litessäkään

----------


## ossi5000

> Ei ainakaan 5 Litessä ole läpiakselia eikä tainnut olla 6 Litessäkään



Totta turiset! Jotenkin arvelin, että Lite/Pro on sama runko niin kai niissä sama haarukkakin on, mutta onhan tuossa Litessä pikalinkku. Eli sittenhän mun aiemman kommentin voi unohtaa. Pikalinkku+pikalinkku kiekkopari on helpommin valmiina löydettävissä kuin yhdistelmä.

----------


## SamuliKa

> Jos välitys tuntuu liian pitkältä, sitä se luultavasti onkin. Minulla Taigassa 50/26-välitys pienimmällä vaihteella ja sille on kyllä käyttöä. Eturattaat ovat halpoja, minun mielestäni kyllä kannattaa kokeilla pienempää eturatasta.



Mistä tähän whiteen saisi tilattua eturattaan? Kyllä se minusta tuo välitys 28 edessä 46 takana vaan on raskas pitkiä ylämäkiä ajaessa...

----------


## Pexxi

> Mistä tähän whiteen saisi tilattua eturattaan? Kyllä se minusta tuo välitys 28 edessä 46 takana vaan on raskas pitkiä ylämäkiä ajaessa...



Taitaa olla vähän nihkeässä jos oikein katsoin. Taitaa olla DM-kiinnityksellä 28 pienin mitä löytyy. Tolla kiinnityksellä kai pystyisi tekemään pienempiäkin mutta ilmeisesti ei sitten ole menekkiä? Tossa taitaa olla sama kiinnitys kuin Cannondalella mitä etsimällä löysin niin AbsolutetBlack tekee ainakin Cannondalelle sopivia rattaita. Voihan sitä pistää suoraan vaikka sinne tai FSA:lle viestiä onko kiinnostusta tehdä pienempiä rattaita mutta tähän hätään ei taida olla paljon apua.

----------


## ossi5000

Pro:ssahan on takapakkana 11-50, sillä saisi helpotusta.. käytettynä SunRace pakka Fillaritorilta jos sattuu löytymään? (Ei ongelmaton vaihtoehto: onhan se kalliimpi kuin pelkkä eturatas, jääkö ketju liian lyhyeksi ja pitääkö 50T olla pidempi vaihtajan häkki?)

----------


## Jone51

> Punnitsin tuon oman 6fat pron teippilitkuttuna ja vaakaan tuli 15.5 kg, polkimet jotkut laatikon pohjalta löytyneet. Teipeistä tulee varmaan yli 100gr per rengas joten vaihtamalla esim Jumbo Jimit + fatty stripperit säästäisi vielä lähes 300gr per rengas, niin on tossa mahdollisuus alle 15kg.
> 
> Sen verran kamalat noi snowshoet on matalilla paineilla vähänkään kovemmalla pinnalla ajella että JJ:t meni tilaukseen. Lumella varmaan jees kumit kyllä.



Tuli tää testattua ja 290gr lähti eturenkaasta, eli JJ snakeskinit, liteskineilä kait vielä enemmän painosäästöä tulis. On noi fattystripperit vaan helpot!.

----------


## hitlike

Uuden Fat Pro mallin omistajat, onko tuo 12 lehtinen Eagle niin ongelmallinen kuin nettipalstat antaa ymmärtää? Miten on mahtanut toimia fattiksissa, eli uskaltaako tuommoista hankkia vai kannattaako etsiä jotain viimevuoden 11 lehtistä mallia?

----------


## zwäng

Itsellä alhaalta ylöspäin vaihdettaessa kaikki toimii hienosti mutta ykköseltä kakkoselle lakkasi menemästä. Kahdella napsulla menee moitteetta kolmoselle kyllä ja siitä eteenpäin. Pienellä vaijerinsäädöllä en saanut pelittämään kunnolla. Kunhan saan holtotelineen hommattua täytyy paneutua enmmän asiaan. Eipä tuo toki ole liiemmin menoa haitannut.. Tyytyväinen olen ostokseeni ollut semminkin kun ei muista ole kokemusta (hymiö)

----------


## Jone51

Mulla oli tosiaan uutena tuota samaa vikaa, mutta käytin XXL:ssä ja säätivät kuntoon siltä istumalta. Eli herkkähän toi on säädöille ja joku täällä epäilikin sitä vaihtajan rissan ja pakan välyksen säätöä (b screw?) josta tuo on kait tarkka. Ei ollut aiemmin kokemusta xxl:n huollosta mutta hyvä kuva jäi että apua saa ongelmatilanteissa. Sen jälkeen toiminut moitteetta mutta kilometrejä ei isommin vielä ole tullut.

----------


## Gota

Täysin sama juttu kuin zwägillä. Löysytin hiukan vaijeria jolloin vaihtoi hyvin ykköseltä kakkoselle mutta rupesi hyppimään kesken polkaisujen joillakin vaihteilla. Kun sain pyörän, B Säätö oli säädetty aivan poskelleen. Säädin vaihtajan rattaan ja isoimman rattaan välin noin 15mm ninkuin ohjeissa neuvottiin ja rajoittimetkin jouduin säätämään uudestaan. Tilasin nyt b säädön sabluunan jolla pitäisi saada säätö vielä tarkemmin 15mm:n. Tarkka siis säädöistään. Lisäksi minulla ohjainlaakeri napsuu vaikka olen sen  säätänyt. Ei tosin haittaa ajoa mitenkään.

----------


## Jone51

Pitäis kyllä itsekin tilata tuollainen säätölevy tulevaisuutta ajatellen. 

En mää tätä jättäisi tuon 12 lehtisen takia ostamatta. Erittäin hyvä tällasessa vähän raskaammassa pyörässä toi 50 hampainen on, vaikka harvoin siihen joutuu turvautumaan. Itselle aikakin 32-42 välitys on vähän raskaanpuoleinen kovissa nousuissa, tosin taitaa usein fateissa olla toi 42 pakka naitettu 30 eturattaan kanssa.

Lisäys: kiva oli kyllä eilen käydä ekaa kertaa hennolla lumella ajelemassa kun tänne Tre seudullekin sitä vähän on satanut.

----------


## zwäng

Säätölevy saapui mutta en saanu toimiin siltikään. Rajoistahan tuo on nyt sitten oltava kiinni.. Täytyy kiikuttaa xxl ei jaksa itte enää tapella.

----------


## ossi5000

Voihan se olla että yläpään raja on liian kaukana, ettei jaksa siirtää sieltä asti. Jos kuitenkin kakkosrattaalta eteenpäin menee oikein niin vaijerin kireys pitäisi olla sopiva. Eikä tuo pikalinkun haarukan vääntäminenkään lie silloin ongelmana.

----------


## zwäng

ongelma on vain ja ainoastaan ykköseltä kakkoselle vaihdettaessa. Kahdella napsulla menee kyllä kolmoselle ja siitä eteenpäin (ja takaisin kakkosellekkin) hyvin. Täytyy nyt viä jumpata sen kans ellei tuu muuta ajoa xxl suuntaan (matkaa 85km)..

----------


## Ilipo_81

> ongelma on vain ja ainoastaan ykköseltä kakkoselle vaihdettaessa. Kahdella napsulla menee kyllä kolmoselle ja siitä eteenpäin (ja takaisin kakkosellekkin) hyvin. Täytyy nyt viä jumpata sen kans ellei tuu muuta ajoa xxl suuntaan (matkaa 85km)..



Onhan vaihtajankorvake suora? Mulla tuli juuri noiden isojen rattaiden kanssa ongelmia, kun korvake oli vähän vinossa... ja sehän vääntyy sitten sen mukaan mitä kireämmälle taka-akselin laittaa

Nyt kun sain korvakkeen suoraan, vaihteet toimii hienosti ja vaihtamistuntuma on huomattavasti tarkempi kuin Shimanon XT:llä

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Onko kukaan koittanu mahtuuko Lou 4 fat pro:n taakse? Budin luulis eteen mahtuvan, ainakin kovasti oon sellaista eteen laittamassa..

----------


## ytte07

Noissa proon 3/4 oransseissa malleissa oli jonkun verran reilumpi toleranssi valmistuksessa. Aikanaan näistä porukka keskusteli ku istutti sinne taakse eri renkaita. Mulla 3 runkoon mahtu bud sisurilla juur. Vaihdoin 4 runkoon ja siinä on ny 4.8 Jumbo tubelessina. En ny muista paljonko bud tai lou on leveempi. Osta ens se bud ja koita sitä sinne taakse. Eteen se mahtuu heittämällä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JK-

4comppiin menee hienosti, sama runko taitaa olla. 

Vanhemmiten Lou venyy hieman, jolloin alkaa valukarvat rahisemaan runkoon: tuostakin selvisi mattopuukolla

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Joo no täytyypä miettiä jos laittas suosiolla vaikka 4.3" Surlyn Ednan taakse, kuitenkin kait aika leveä kokoisekseen eikä oo mahtumisen kans minkäänlaisia ongelmia vaikka venyiskin tubeleksena. Ympärivuotiseen käyttöön tulee ja keveyden/pitävyyden/rullaavuuden suhteen tuo Edna saattas olla mulle järkevin vaihtoehto taakse.

----------


## pee

Erojahan noissa vanhemmissa rungoissa taitaa tosiaan olla. Mun 3 prossa mahtuu 4.8" JJ ja Budi pyörimään. JJ on jonkin verran Budia leveämpi eikä tilaa vasempaan chainstayhin jää kuin puolisen senttiä. Bud on taas melko paljon korkeampi, mutta siihen suuntaan mahtumisongelmia ei ole ollutkaan.

----------


## conveyer

Samaa vaivaa 6fat prossa kuin ainakin yhdellä aiemmalla foorumilaisella. Pikalinkku vääntää takavaihtajaa vanteeseen päin. Vaihtajankorvake oli jo tullessa vääntynyt, se vaihdettu takuuosana uuteen ja suoruus tarkistettu. Jos tuota koittaa prikalla korjata, niin laitetaanko prikka mihin kohdille akselikokoonpanoa? Onko muilla joilla samaa vaivaa ollut korjattu millä tavoin?

----------


## Ilipo_81

> Samaa vaivaa 6fat prossa kuin ainakin yhdellä aiemmalla foorumilaisella. Pikalinkku vääntää takavaihtajaa vanteeseen päin. Vaihtajankorvake oli jo tullessa vääntynyt, se vaihdettu takuuosana uuteen ja suoruus tarkistettu. Jos tuota koittaa prikalla korjata, niin laitetaanko prikka mihin kohdille akselikokoonpanoa? Onko muilla joilla samaa vaivaa ollut korjattu millä tavoin?



Mä vaan passasin korvakkeen suoraan kun kiristin taka-akselin. Tähän käytin korvake työkalua joka maksoi jonkun 30€. Mulla on noita korvakkeita mennyt muistakin pyöristä niin tuo investointi oli perusteltu 

Tämän jälkeen ei ole ollut ongelmia vaikka olen käyttänyt rengasta irti jne...

----------


## cain

Moi,
Onko kellään vinkkiä mistä saisi ostettua läpiakselin 4 fat pron etuhaarukkaan? 
Ainakaan xxl:n myymä 5fat pron akseli ei käy (liian lyhyt) ja dt swissin akseli on taas n10mm liian pitkä

----------


## cain

> Moi,
> Onko kellään vinkkiä mistä saisi ostettua läpiakselin 4 fat pron etuhaarukkaan? 
> Ainakaan xxl:n myymä 5fat pron akseli ei käy (liian lyhyt) ja dt swissin akseli on taas n10mm liian pitkä



XXL:n asiakaspalvelukaan ei ole  vastannut muuta kuin syvällä hiljaisuudella kysymykseen. No ongelma ratkesi omin konstein.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Miten ootte saanu nuo Jalcon 90mm vanteet tuleless -sopivaksi? Sen verran kyllä oon lueskellu, että sopivalla teipillä sisäpuoli tiiviiksi, mutta ite näen ongelmana sen kun vanteen laidalla ei ole minkäännäköistä uraa kumille. Laitoin sisäkumilla ulkokumin (Dunderbeist) paikalleen reiluilla paineilla ja kuuli kun oikein losahteli kohilleen. Yritin ottaa sisäkumin pois, mutta sehän lähti jo siinä tuo ulkokumi kehän toiseltakin laidalta pois.

Tuossa mun täpärissä kun on 2 paria kiekkoja (mm. DT Swiss), niin niissä joutuu oikein taisteleen ulkokumin kans, että saa sen kehän laidalta pois. Vois kuvitella ettei tuo ulkokumi Jalcon kehällä pysy tositilanteessa kauaa paikallaan, vaan litkut on samantien pitkin mettiä. Ootteko siis saanu ulkokumin pysymään paikallaan ajon aikanakin piilottamatta mitään uraa teipin alle?

----------


## ytte07

On siinä Jalcossa ny puolitoista vuotta jumbo jimit pysyny. Välillä pidempiä toveja pyörä odottelee varastossa ja edelleen toimii. Kompuralla se oikein ihanasti napsahti hyllylle. Piti alusta lähtien ilmat ilman litkuja. Siivosin toki valunypyt pois. Ja jätin suosiolla ne teipit kauppaan ja laitoin hirvisäkin. Mää vaan en ymmärrä tota teippifetissiä...

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jone51

Voi kait se kumi teoriassa kovassa ajossa matalilla paineilla helpommin noista vääntyä pois vanteelta, mutta niin kait mistä tahansa vanteelta. Ei mullakaan pysynyt kyllä vanteella ilmatta eli vähän kikkailua vaatii. Fatty stripperillä tiivistyi kyllä kuin itsestään vaikka kumi ei ollut lähelläkään vanteella olemista, suosittelen. Teipit mulla oli muutaman viikon ja kun litku oli sinne kumin ja vanteen/uran väliin mennyt ja kuivunut niin kyllä se kohtuullisesti liimasi kumia jo kiinni eli tuskin noi aivan pienestä vanteelta tippuu.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Taidan itekki repiä teippaukset pois ja tilata sitten kuitenkin fatty stripperit kun niistä tuntuu olevan ainoastaan hyviä kokemuksia. Tai se huono puolihan niissä on, että tuntuu olevan kertakäyttösiä, ei paljon renkaita vaihdella vuodenaikojen mukaan.

Sellanen kysymys vielä, että ootteko tilannu fatty strippereiden kaveriksi aina sieltä nuo venttiilitkin? Noissa venttiileissä näyttäs olevan vähän leveämpi tuo tiivistävä osa kuin Stanin tubeless -venttiileissä? Stanin venat mulla ois valmiina..

----------


## jii.haanpaa

^Jos fattystrippereitä tilaa useammat parit kerralla, niin montaa euroa ei yhdelle suikaleelle hintaa jää. Ei nyt mikään mahdoton kustannus tässä lajissa, vaikka renkaita haluaisikin vaihdella useamman kerran kaudessa. Mulla on strippereiden kanssa jotkut perusventtiilit, muistaakseni Stanit. Venttiilin juureen pieni pala sisäkumia kuvalinkin tapaan. Tiedä sitten onko tuosta mitään hyötyä.

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments/...n-img_1334.jpg

Lisäys, omat stripperit maksoivat näköjään noin 6 euroa per rengas kotiin kuljetettuina. Tilasin kaksi paria kerralla.

----------


## ossi5000

Kannattaa muistaa Ameriikan mailta tilattaessa tulliraja, mikä paukkuu jos laittelee samaan koriin vielä venttiileitäkin. Tuo yllä mainittu sisurin palanen on varmasti ihan yhtä toimiva, olen niitä itsekin askarrellut.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Laitoin tilaukseen 2 paria fatty strippereitä ja 2 paria noita vaahtomuovirenkuloita, jos niillä sais vielä varmemmin pitämään kumin paikallaan. Venttiileiksi laitan nuo mun Stanit ja siihen ympärille palanen sisuskumia. Meinasinki jo aiemmin tilata nuo, mutta mietitytti noiden kertakäyttöisyys.

Teippaus vaikutti mielestäni epävarmalta Jalcoissa kumeja paikalleen kokeillessani niin ei huvittanut sitä edes kokeilla. Yksillä renkailla todennäköisesti muutenkin ajaisin ympäri vuoden joten ehkä nuo fatty stripperit on järkevin ratkaisu. Sisuskumit painaa noissa niin paljon, että niitä ei tosiaan huvittas laittaa..

----------


## Wiima63

Onko hajua Fat Pro 3 taka-akselille mistä uusi? Ketjut pakan väliin muutaman kerran huolella, niin akseli katkeaa tehokkaasti. XXL ei ole yhtään jäljellä keskusvarastossa, eivätkä edes tiedä mistä löytyisi tai minkä noname akselin Kiinasta löytää. Yrittävät metsästää kun huollossa kans yksi pyörä jossa akseli poikki.
Tietty jos kierteen päässä joku tietää, niin voisi kysyä jostain ja teettäisi teräsakselin.

----------


## solisti

Ei taida löytyä kuin Chosenilta, joka ilmeisesti valmistaa ne navat. Ja jonain huolto-osana. Luulisi XXL:llä olevan joku kontakti sinne.
En ainakaan missään löytänyt julkisesti saatavilla olevaa varaosaa moiselle navalle. Uutta napaa vaan tilalle (DT, Hope, i9...), pääset helpoimmalla.

----------


## zabex

Onko tuossa 3Fat Prossa normaali 190 mm perä pikalinkulla? Eikös silloin mikä tahansa 190 mm pikalinkku käy? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?  :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

> Onko tuossa 3Fat Prossa normaali 190 mm perä pikalinkulla? Eikös silloin mikä tahansa 190 mm pikalinkku käy? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?



Akselilla todennäköisesti tarkoitetaan sitä osaa mihin se ohut pikalinkku laitetaan sisälle.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

> Onko hajua Fat Pro 3 taka-akselille mistä uusi? Ketjut pakan väliin muutaman kerran huolella, niin akseli katkeaa tehokkaasti. XXL ei ole yhtään jäljellä keskusvarastossa, eivätkä edes tiedä mistä löytyisi tai minkä noname akselin Kiinasta löytää. Yrittävät metsästää kun huollossa kans yksi pyörä jossa akseli poikki.
> Tietty jos kierteen päässä joku tietää, niin voisi kysyä jostain ja teettäisi teräsakselin.



Aikanaan 3 proosta meni taka-akseli poikki. Oli takuu päällä niin sain kokonaan uuden kiekon. 3 proossa oli 80mm vanne ja sillon huolto sano heti että ei tollasta enää saa. Tilalle tuli tää nykyinen 90mm Jalco. Se on toiminu hyvin. Tubelessi toimii siis myös.

----------


## Wiima63

No taidanpa kysellä teettämistä mokomalle putkilolle ensiksi. Kun ei nyt navan vaihto kiinnostaisi. Kohta tosin sulaa että pääsee poluille ilman jäällä liukastelua.

----------


## tompula

Minkälainen tuo akseli on, näyttääkö yhtään tuolta. Tämä akseli on 907:n navasta, valmistajaa en tiedä, vapaarattaassa lukee Chosen ja numeroita. Mulla on tosta jossain oikeen piirustuskin, kun koneistin itselle uuden paksumpi seinämäisen. Tämä tuli myöhemmin takuuna.
Tuon heikkous on se, että laakerin silmä on 15 mm ja akselista menee 12 mm läpiakseli läpi. Seinämää siis 1.5 mm . 907:ssa käytössä sama napa 12 mm läpiakselissa ja QR:ssä, vain päätyholkit vaihtuu

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pee

Asiallista! Jossain oli spekuloitu, että lieneekö Sunringlen SRC -napa, siis se Mulefuteissakin oleva, samaa alkuperää kuin tuo Chosen. Tästä videosta katsoen kovasti samaa näköä on: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUG4ahiGjuQ . Tuohon Sunringleen taas saisi teräsakselia: https://www.thebikeshop.com/product/...teel-20110.htm .

Jos sulla on Chosenin akselin mitat, niin olisiko jollain Sunringlen akselin mitat tarjolla?

(EDIT: paitti että onhan tossa Sunringlessä toinen pää ohuempi, notta ei taida käydäkään)

----------


## Wiima63

Juurikin tuollanen putkilo. Jos kuva löytyy, niin tarttis itse mittailla ja piirtää. Tai tietty jos ylimääräinen akseli löytyy, niin lunastan  :Hymy:

----------


## tompula

Mä koitan löytää, jos kuva on työmaalla ja pian ton piirtelee uusiksikin. Ja tuo akseli ja vapari on ylimääräinen että sekin asevelihintaan joutaa jos sopii paikoilleen ...

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Paakkis

Täältä itelle tilasin Cuben läskiin teräksisen -> http://lundberg247.fi/product_details.php?p=2038

----------


## Viriviri

Mistähän noita Chosenin A4687B-190 (190mm QR) takanapoja saisi ostettua? Mulla on varalla tuohon vapaaratas ja laakerit joten olisi mielekästä löytää tuo kyseinen napa. Whiten 3 Litessä oli tuo, Lite 4 sitten taas perinteisillä kuppi/kuula/kartio virityksillä joissa jo kumisuojat elähtäneet. Miksi piti taas mennä paremmasta huonompaan hinnan perässä... Uskoisin että nykyiset suoraputkiset rungotkin on halvempia tuottaa kuin hydroformatut vanhemmat, ei sillä että ne huonompia olisi.

----------


## Arajuuri

Pystyykö tai kannattaako fat pro 3 vanteita alkaa litkuttaan, tuleeko toimimaan? Renkaina bud ja jumbo jim. Ja jos kannattaa onko fattystripper helpoin tapa? Saako Oulusta jostain hirvisäkkiä jos sillä kokeilee?

----------


## solisti

> Pystyykö tai kannattaako fat pro 3 vanteita alkaa litkuttaan, tuleeko toimimaan? Renkaina bud ja jumbo jim. Ja jos kannattaa onko fattystripper helpoin tapa? Saako Oulusta jostain hirvisäkkiä jos sillä kokeilee?



Voi olla haasteita. Telttapatja+ jumppakumi, fattystripper tai halkaistu sisuri lienevät niitä varmatoimisimpia tubeless värkkäilyjä, ja joillakin toimii jopa noissa vanteissa. Koskaan noihin en osaisi täysin luottaa, kun se renkaan reuna on vähän tyhjän päällä. Hirvisäkkiä on ollut ainakin Haukiputaan Halpahallissa aikoinaan. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kölvi

Sopiiko tälläinen setti Fat3 liteen? Tällä hetkellä takana vakiopakka ja vaihtaja, edessä 32t ratas. 
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...h-11-46-652950

----------


## Siemenlinko

Kyllä sopii. Shimanon 11 lehtiset maastopakat sopivat Whiten alkuperäiselle vapaarattaalle

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tauhka

Tuli tilattua lite 3 läskiin Dt swissin br 2250 etuvanne. Nyt sitten iski paniikki että pitikö siihen ostaa jotkin adapterit kans? Ja jos piti niin millaiset? Viime vuonna vaihdoin vastaavan takavanteen ja siihen muistaakseni ostin adapterit erikseen. Oisko jollakin asiantuntijalla antaa neuvoa  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tuli tilattua lite 3 läskiin Dt swissin br 2250 etuvanne. Nyt sitten iski paniikki että pitikö siihen ostaa jotkin adapterit kans? Ja jos piti niin millaiset? Viime vuonna vaihdoin vastaavan takavanteen ja siihen muistaakseni ostin adapterit erikseen. Oisko jollakin asiantuntijalla antaa neuvoa



Ei sitä saa tuohon millään adapterilla kiinni kun BR2250 napa on 150mm ja Whiten etuhaarukka 135mm.

----------


## tauhka

Pitää vissiin perua tilaus  :Leveä hymy:  prkl..

----------


## Herman

> Pitää vissiin perua tilaus  prkl..



Älä vielä luovuta. Kokeilepa tuolta https://www.dtswiss.com/en/support/service-center/

Edit: Eipä taida auttaa, kun ei mahdu niin ei mahdu  :Irvistys:

----------


## elasto

Siinä on hyvä sauma päivittää keulakin, niin sitten mahtuu.

----------


## Raikali

Kellään varmaa tietoa 6 fat liten vaihtajankorvakkeen mallista? Omaani ja kuvia vertailemalla väittäisin kyseessä olevan tämä: https://www.xxl.fi/white-gear-hanger...109692_1_style mutta ei ole ko pyörää tuossa listalla. Oma vähän vääntynyt, voisi ottaa parikin varastoon kun tietäisi varmasti olevan oikea.

----------


## solisti

> Kellään varmaa tietoa 6 fat liten vaihtajankorvakkeen mallista? Omaani ja kuvia vertailemalla väittäisin kyseessä olevan tämä: https://www.xxl.fi/white-gear-hanger...109692_1_style mutta ei ole ko pyörää tuossa listalla. Oma vähän vääntynyt, voisi ottaa parikin varastoon kun tietäisi varmasti olevan oikea.



Tilaa ja palauta, jos ei passaa. Uskoisin myös että on sama, mutta noita vastaavan näköisiä on paria erilaista. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fatman90

> Kellään varmaa tietoa 6 fat liten vaihtajankorvakkeen mallista? Omaani ja kuvia vertailemalla väittäisin kyseessä olevan tämä: https://www.xxl.fi/white-gear-hanger...109692_1_style mutta ei ole ko pyörää tuossa listalla. Oma vähän vääntynyt, voisi ottaa parikin varastoon kun tietäisi varmasti olevan oikea.



Laita XXL:ään sähköpostiviestillä kyselyä. Ite kysyin kans pro malliin takavaihtajankorvaketta eilen illalla, aamu kasilta oli jo vastaus tullu. Hyllystä tuntu löytyvän. Näin siis Oulun XXL.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Teme X-2

> Kellään varmaa tietoa 6 fat liten vaihtajankorvakkeen mallista? Omaani ja kuvia vertailemalla väittäisin kyseessä olevan tämä: https://www.xxl.fi/white-gear-hanger...109692_1_style mutta ei ole ko pyörää tuossa listalla. Oma vähän vääntynyt, voisi ottaa parikin varastoon kun tietäisi varmasti olevan oikea.



Tuo on oikea malli. Tuo on tosi heikko. Saa todellakin olla varakorvakko matkassa.

----------


## -Markku-

Itse ratkaisin uuden korvakkeen hankinnan tilaamalla Kiinasta tällaisen: www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Bike-Bicycle-MTB-Rear-Gear-Mech-Derailleur-Hanger-Dropout-Convertor-Adapter-S/401751631702

Omaan 6fatpro:n sopi malli, joka on tuolla listassa numerolla #289. En tosin takaa, että Kiinasta tilatessa sattuisi joka kerta saamaan juuri sopivan. Ja laatu tuskin on sen parempaa kuin XXL:n myymässä kiina-korvakkeessakaan, mutta ainakin noita saa 10 kpl yhden XXL:stä ostetun hinnalla.

----------


## yannara

White 3lite vielä kannattava ostos jos saa 450€:lla hyväkuntoisen ja oikeakokoisen  :Leveä hymy:  ?

----------


## Munarello

Avautui tilaisuus pimpata neloslitea kun huomasin, että eturattaat on aivan loppu. Tilasin päivitysosat 1x11 muunnosta varten ja osia irrotellessa totesin ettei pakka irtoa DT Swissin vaparista kun on pureutunut kiinni vaparin runkoon. Osuin vissiin rosvosektoriin ja tuossa on varmaan se alumiininen vapari..?

----------


## JJu

Uudet 7-sarjan läskit tulossa. Kahdessa kalliimmassa nyt viimeinkin läpiakseli takana ja halvimmassakin on onneksi vain yksi eturieska. Kaikissa 4.8" Jumbo Jimit  :Hymy: .

https://www.xxl.fi/pyoraily/polkupyo...tbike/c/100220

----------


## Jone51

No joo, nyt toi pro malli on kyllä aika kilpailukykyinen jo ilman alennustenkin kyttäilyä, jos siis paino 14,2kg pitää paikkansa niin toihan alkaa oleen jo kevyt hintaluokassaan ja varsinkin jos sisurit ottaa pois. Renkaiden päivitykseenkään ei mene ekstraa rahaa.

Mikäli jaksaisi nähdä vaivaa, niin möisi oman 6fat pron pois ja ostelisi tuon tilalle, nyt kun saa ~1100e.

----------


## hcf

+mulefutit vanteina

----------


## SBIAN

Jarruissa on säästetty, kyllä läskissä pitää olla kunnon jarrut.

----------


## Coasting

Ei tullut S kokoa uudestakaan mallista  :Irvistys:

----------


## Barracuda

> Jarruissa on säästetty, kyllä läskissä pitää olla kunnon jarrut.



Noilla pärjää varsin hyvin, myös noilla halvemman version jarruilla.

----------


## SBIAN

Siitä huolimatta niissä on säästetty vaikka niillä joku pärjääkin.

----------


## Munarello

Kaikissa pyörissä pitää olla kunnon jarrut. Mun mielestäni noissa on ollut ihan asiallista hydraulista jarrua jo monessa versiossa. Ei tietenkään mitään hipohipoa, mutta jos sellaista himoaa niin varmaan sitten hommaa muutenkin jonkin muun pyörän?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Siitä huolimatta niissä on säästetty vaikka niillä joku pärjääkin.



Kyllä. Reilun tonnin pyörässä on säästetty paikasta jos toisestakin. Tuplaa budjetin niin alkaa saamaan sellaista missä ei ole.

----------


## SBIAN

Eihän tuohon tarvii laittaa kun muutama satanen lisää jarrujen muodossa niin alkaa olla soiva peli. Niin no joustokeula tietenkin on pakollinen hankinta jos tuolla aikoo oikeasti metsässä ajaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Eihän tuohon tarvii laittaa kun muutama satanen lisää jarrujen muodossa niin alkaa olla soiva peli. Niin no joustokeula tietenkin on pakollinen hankinta jos tuolla aikoo oikeasti metsässä ajaa.



Muutama satanen menee uuteen takanapaan jne.

----------


## hcf

Taitaa olla sama napa ku ennenki mutta läpiakseli versiona. Onko noita paukkunu sitte paljon? Toki häätyy muistaa että whiten fillareitaki on paljon liikkeellä

----------


## Munarello

Höhöm. Tonnin läskipyörään kun päivittää joustokeulan, jarrut ja takanavan niin taitaa mennä toinenkin tonni ja vähän ylikin. Ehkä olisi parempi käyttää se pari tonnia suoraan johonkin toiseen pyörään? Esim kuitukanjonia saa näköjään alle kahden tonnin.  :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

> Höhöm. Tonnin läskipyörään kun päivittää joustokeulan, jarrut ja takanavan niin taitaa mennä toinenkin tonni ja vähän ylikin. Ehkä olisi parempi käyttää se pari tonnia suoraan johonkin toiseen pyörään? Esim kuitukanjonia saa näköjään alle kahden tonnin.



Näinhän se menee, mutta kun sitten sitä kuitukanjoniakin pitää sitten tunata... Loppumaton oravanpyörä  :Vink: . 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mettis

> Höhöm. Tonnin läskipyörään kun päivittää joustokeulan, jarrut ja takanavan niin taitaa mennä toinenkin tonni ja vähän ylikin. Ehkä olisi parempi käyttää se pari tonnia suoraan johonkin toiseen pyörään? Esim kuitukanjonia saa näköjään alle kahden tonnin.



Siinä Canyonissa on samat MT200 jarrut kuin tuossa Whiten pyörässä eli heti menis pari sataa lisää rahaa😀

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Taitaa olla sama napa ku ennenki mutta läpiakseli versiona. Onko noita paukkunu sitte paljon? Toki häätyy muistaa että whiten fillareitaki on paljon liikkeellä



Ei nuo kolmekyntiset vaparit vaan läskissä tahdo kestää. Kolmet vai neljät kynnet tullut itse Choseniin vaihdettua.

----------


## patu88

Olisko toi whiten läskin uus malli hyvä hankita verrattuna esim. konan wo 2020 malliin?  Nyt sais xxl ennakkotilaajana -15%

Ainakin jotain parannuksia näyttäis olevan verrattuna edelliseen malliin.
https://www.xxl.fi/white-7fat-pro-sx...163483_1_style

Kona on kyllä paremman näköinen.
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Wo/ekau...waAg34EALw_wcB

----------


## hitlike

> Olisko toi whiten läskin uus malli hyvä hankita verrattuna esim. konan wo 2020 malliin?  Nyt sais xxl ennakkotilaajana -15%
> 
> Ainakin jotain parannuksia näyttäis olevan verrattuna edelliseen malliin.
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-7fat-pro-sx...163483_1_style
> 
> Kona on kyllä paremman näköinen.
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Wo/ekau...waAg34EALw_wcB



Whiten 7 Interceptor on ennakkotilaushinnalla saman hintainen kuin Kona ja niistä kahdesta valinta on  vesiselvä.

----------


## hcf

Nii on. Kona ehottomasti

Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zabex

> Ei nuo kolmekyntiset vaparit vaan läskissä tahdo kestää. Kolmet vai neljät kynnet tullut itse Choseniin vaihdettua.



Ootko mistä hommannut noita kynsiä? Chosenin varaosien/vapareiden saatavuus kun tuntuisi olevan aika heikkoa ...  :Hymy:

----------


## hitlike

> Nii on. Kona ehottomasti
> 
> Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jos Pro:hon vertaa niin saman tasoisista osista voisi maksaa extraa Konasta, plus vielä pari sataa laittaa rengaspäivitykseen. Mutta kyllä tuo Interceptori samalla rahalla tai itseasiassa vähän halvemmalla kun alesta saa niin olisi itselle aika selviö. Geo kuitenkin todettu toimivaksi yms.

----------


## SBIAN

Missäs tuota Whiten geometriaa on kukaan testannut kun ei ole vielä ensimmäistäkään käytössä kellään. Kovin hakusassa geo on kun joka vuosi pitää muuttaa, onko se että moitteita on tullut sieltä ja täältä niin muutoksia on tehty ettei myynti tyssäis.

----------


## Jomppanen

> Kovin hakusassa geo on kun joka vuosi pitää muuttaa, onko se että moitteita on tullut sieltä ja täältä niin muutoksia on tehty ettei myynti tyssäis.



Tuotekehitystä.
Ei ole Whitellä vaikeuksia myydä ylivuotista läskejä ainakaan Suomessa.
Kehitys kehittyy ja useilla valmistajilla uusi malli on hieman erilainen. Värit ainakin muuttuu ja ehkä osat hieman, ne joilla on resursseja niin kehittävät runkoakin.

----------


## SBIAN

Ai Whitekö panostaa runko geometriaan oikein tosissaan eikä vaan pelkästään käytä sanaa kehitys myynti kikkana. Ajattelin vaan kun on niin kaukana kumminkin juuri geon suhteen nyky pyöristä jotka oikeasti panostaa pyörän geometriaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Missäs tuota Whiten geometriaa on kukaan testannut kun ei ole vielä ensimmäistäkään käytössä kellään. Kovin hakusassa geo on kun joka vuosi pitää muuttaa, onko se että moitteita on tullut sieltä ja täältä niin muutoksia on tehty ettei myynti tyssäis.



No se riippuu millaisen geon kiinalaista bulkkirunkoa on milloinkin tarjolla.

----------


## SBIAN

Näin ^ minäkin olisin lähinnä ymmärtämässä.

----------


## PB4819

Jaahas, täällä hyvää kriittistä pohdintaa Whiten runkogeometrioista  :Hymy:  Hyvä, hyvä.

Tietämättömänä nöösinä tiedustelen: Mites paljon nuo geot on tosiaan eri sukupolvien välillä vaihtuilleet? Rungot toki olleet varsin erinäköisiä esim. 3. ja 4. sukupolvissa, mutta mitenkäs geon suhteen on menty(?).

Minkäslaisilla Whiten rungoilla - koon suhteen - porukka on ajellut mitoilla 178/80 (nyt kun omat mitatkin on asianmukaisesti selvitetty)?

----------


## SBIAN

Jos rungon geometria kiinnostaa ja se että se olisi  ainakin suhteellisen lähellä oikeaa niin osta ns. merkkipyörä. Syy tähän on se että vain merkkipyörät käyttää geometrian suunnitteluun rahaa ja paljon, lisäksi suunitellut rungot on yleensä patetti suojattuja joten niihin et törmää varmastikkaan missään tusina/markettipyörässä.

Geometria on niin mutkikas asia ja niissä on monasti hyvinkin pieniä  eroja mutta kun ajo asentoa lähdetään hakemaan mahdollisimman hyväksi on sentilläkin vaikutusta ja jopa milleillä, siksi on eri merkkipyörienkin kohdallakin vaikea sano mikä sopii kenellekkin parhaiten, sen voi todeta vain itse ja se monasti perustuu myös mieltymykseen.

Toisealta me ihmiset olemme poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta hämmästyttävän saman rakenteisia eli kauan suosiossa ollut pyörä ja sen geometria tai jonkun määrätyn pyörämerkin geometria erottuu ja on todettu monen käyttäjän toteamuksena hyväksi. Näitä esim. tutuilta kyselemällä ja täältä foorumiltakin lukemalla sekä nettiä selaamalla saa jo hyvän pohjan hakea jotain pyörää jota voisi koeajaa.

Ikävä kyllä että tällöinkin on mahdollista ostaa vielä epäsopiva pyörä ja monesti käy niin että se parhaiten itselle sopiva pyörä löytyy vasta useamman pyörä ostoksen kautta mutta pyörän hankinta on siksi kallis hankinta että ei kannata tuhlata rahaa mihinkää tusina pyörää koska riski saada epäkelpo on vielä huomattavasti suurempi kuin merkkipyörän kohdalla, lisäksi merkkipyörän saa huomattavasti helpommin myytyä jopa vielä kohtuu hyvään hintaakin jos valinta epä onnistuu.

Noissa tusinapyörissä on monasti jo ihan perustavaa laatua olevia geometria virheitä joita ei voi edes kovin hyvin parannella, toki joku noillakin ajaa ja on jopa hyvinkin tyytyväinen mutta eivätpä ole kokeilleet mitään muuta oikeaa pyörää miltä ajon pitäisi oikesti tuntua.

----------


## Barracuda

> Jos rungon geometria kiinnostaa ja se että se olisi  ainakin suhteellisen lähellä oikeaa niin osta ns. merkkipyörä.



No mikäs on sitten läskiin se oikea geometria?

----------


## Hanski85

> Jos rungon geometria kiinnostaa ja se että se olisi  ainakin suhteellisen lähellä oikeaa niin osta ns. merkkipyörä. Syy tähän on se että vain merkkipyörät käyttää geometrian suunnitteluun rahaa ja paljon, lisäksi suunitellut rungot on yleensä patetti suojattuja joten niihin et törmää varmastikkaan missään tusina/markettipyörässä.
> 
> Geometria on niin mutkikas asia ja niissä on monasti hyvinkin pieniä  eroja mutta kun ajo asentoa lähdetään hakemaan mahdollisimman hyväksi on sentilläkin vaikutusta ja jopa milleillä, siksi on eri merkkipyörienkin kohdallakin vaikea sano mikä sopii kenellekkin parhaiten, sen voi todeta vain itse ja se monasti perustuu myös mieltymykseen.
> 
> Toisealta me ihmiset olemme poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta hämmästyttävän saman rakenteisia eli kauan suosiossa ollut pyörä ja sen geometria tai jonkun määrätyn pyörämerkin geometria erottuu ja on todettu monen käyttäjän toteamuksena hyväksi. Näitä esim. tutuilta kyselemällä ja täältä foorumiltakin lukemalla sekä nettiä selaamalla saa jo hyvän pohjan hakea jotain pyörää jota voisi koeajaa.
> 
> Ikävä kyllä että tällöinkin on mahdollista ostaa vielä epäsopiva pyörä ja monesti käy niin että se parhaiten itselle sopiva pyörä löytyy vasta useamman pyörä ostoksen kautta mutta pyörän hankinta on siksi kallis hankinta että ei kannata tuhlata rahaa mihinkää tusina pyörää koska riski saada epäkelpo on vielä huomattavasti suurempi kuin merkkipyörän kohdalla, lisäksi merkkipyörän saa huomattavasti helpommin myytyä jopa vielä kohtuu hyvään hintaakin jos valinta epä onnistuu.
> 
> Noissa tusinapyörissä on monasti jo ihan perustavaa laatua olevia geometria virheitä joita ei voi edes kovin hyvin parannella, toki joku noillakin ajaa ja on jopa hyvinkin tyytyväinen mutta eivätpä ole kokeilleet mitään muuta oikeaa pyörää miltä ajon pitäisi oikesti tuntua.



Pitkä teksti, mutta kokonaisuudessaan aikalailla hevonpaskaa. ”Ihmiset samanlaisia ja millimetrilläkin väliä rungon geossa”. Ei ihme, että jouduit kahnauksiin pyöräliikkeen kanssa kun yleinen tietämys on tuolla tasolla

----------


## SBIAN

No kerroppa sinä viisaampana oma versiosi ja miten joku pyöräliike liittyy tähän asiaan ja nimen omaan tietämyksen tasolla joka tuossa tapauksessa kyllä osoitti pyöräliikkeen tietämättömyyttä asiasta, sen verran tuosta.

----------


## stumpe

Älkää hyvät ihmiset varsinkaan aloittelijat kuunnelko tuon SBIAN jorinoita, niin paskaa suoltaa ulos missä ei päätä eikä häntää.

----------


## SBIAN

:Nolous:  jopas sattu^ :Sarkastinen:  :Sarkastinen:  kampaa tukka taakse!!

----------


## Mac_Reilu

Pron osasarja vaihtunut halvempaan (6fat NX, 7fat SX).
Mikähän järki edes noissa kahdessa sarjassa on? Hintaero 20€ (NX tosin tarjouksessa) bikediscountissa..

----------


## Läskipyörä1234

Hei! Kyselin mitä kaikkea tulee huomioida ja hankkia white 3liten 2x9 päivittämistä 1x11. Ilmeisesti 11 lehtinen takapakka menee suoraan whiten vapaarattaalle? Eli eturatas, takavaihtaja, vaihtajan vivut ja ketjut uusittava, joutuuko muuta muuttamaan? Väleiksi ajatellut 30 eteen ja taakse 11-42. Mitkä eturattaat näihin käy? Kiitos jo etukäteen 👍

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Hei! Kyselin mitä kaikkea tulee huomioida ja hankkia white 3liten 2x9 päivittämistä 1x11. Ilmeisesti 11 lehtinen takapakka menee suoraan whiten vapaarattaalle? Eli eturatas, takavaihtaja, vaihtajan vivut ja ketjut uusittava, joutuuko muuta muuttamaan? Väleiksi ajatellut 30 eteen ja taakse 11-42. Mitkä eturattaat näihin käy? Kiitos jo etukäteen



Shimanon 11 lehtiset pakat sopivat ja Sramilta ainakin NX.
Eturattaaksi joko pienen rattaan tilalle 64bcd pulttijaolla oleva, tai ison rattaan tilalle 104bcd

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vivve

Läskiin vois olla hyvä 11-46 pakka eli SLX/XT osasarjaa

----------


## Eepu

Olen selannut läskejä jo kohta kaksi vuotta, tässä ketjussa paljon kaikenlaisia kommentteja Whitestä, pidän sitä kuitenkin aika laadukkaana kun vertaillaan "ensimmäistä läskiä etsimässä" kategoriaa. Totta on, että laadukas käytetty on monesti parempi kun keskinkertainen uusi. Uusi on kuitenkin uusi ja niinpä päätin ottaa askeleen kohti "Läskeytymistä" ja ennakko tilasin *WHITE* *7FAT Lite 1x10 20 M/17* pyörän XXL 4.8.2019 saakka olevasta -15% ennakkotilaus tarjouksesta.

----------


## Asku90

> Olen selannut läskejä jo kohta kaksi vuotta, tässä ketjussa paljon kaikenlaisia kommentteja Whitestä, pidän sitä kuitenkin aika laadukkaana kun vertaillaan "ensimmäistä läskiä etsimässä" kategoriaa. Totta on, että laadukas käytetty on monesti parempi kun keskinkertainen uusi. Uusi on kuitenkin uusi ja niinpä päätin ottaa askeleen kohti "Läskeytymistä" ja ennakko tilasin *WHITE* *7FAT Lite 1x10 20 M/17* pyörän XXL 4.8.2019 saakka olevasta -15% ennakkotilaus tarjouksesta.



Ite ostin 6fät pron poistomyynnistä heinäkuussa ja aloin miettimään että onpa seiskassa hyvän oloset speksit. Nooh nyt alotellaan fätteilyä tällä toistaiseksi  on näissä minusta hinta ja laatu kohdallaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eepu

Jep, itse olen aloittanut pyöräilyn kun raudat olivat Huretia ja Suntouria, vanteet rautaa. Tämän päivän kaikki vehkeet ovat huippuluokkaa, toisekseen kuudetta kymppiä käyvä äijä ei enää rytyyttele, se retkeilee ja siihen riittää peruskamatkin.

----------


## Teme X-2

Tilasin noita vaihtajankorvakkeita tuolta edellisen sivun linkistä. Sopivia ovat ainakin 6 FAT liteen. Reilu kuukauden kesti tulla. Jospa noilla ensi talven pärjää.  :Sarkastinen: 

Eipä tuollaisen jäykän maastopyörän geometriassa ole kuin pari muuttujaa, akseliväli ja keskiönkorkeus (ja tietysti noihin vaikuttavat muuttajat). Nuo vaikuttaa eniten kuinka "ketterä" (=kiikkerä) tai vakaa (=helppo ajaa maastossa) runko on,
loppu on sitten säädeltävissä mieleisellä penkillä, tangolla ja muilla osilla mieleiseksi. 

Itsellä on Whitessä 21" runko, aika lyhyt akseliväli 1151mm, mutta myös aika matala keskiö maastopyöräksi (bb drop 67mm). Vähän tuo vakautta tuo matala keskiö, mutta kiikkerä tuo on, jos vähänkään reilummin päästä menemään. Tämä tuli opittua olkapään kautta.
Itse ottasin vähän korkeamman keskiön ja reilusti pitemmän akselivälin. 
Farley lähes identtinen Whiten kanssa. Wu:ssa on 6,5cm pidempi akseliväli ja melkeen sentin korkeempi keskiö. 
Wu:lla todennäköisesti päästä iloisesti menenään, missä Whitellä alkaa ajo tökkiä.

----------


## Mac_Reilu

Itsellä 6fat pro ja keskiö tuntuu olevan tosi matalalla. Polkimet kolisee kiviin ja kantoihin mitä toisella pyörällä ei edes ole huomioinut. Asiaa ei yhtään helpota kun vielä vaihdoin 4" renkaat..

----------


## kurvaaja

7FAT Pro houkuttaisi laittaa tilaukseen nyt ennakkomyynnista, kun tuntuisi hinta-/laatu olevan kohdillaan... Kumpihan olisi oikea koko L/19" vai XL/21", kun pituutta on 188cm ja jalan sisämittaa 93cm ?

----------


## Antp

Mahtukos 6 liteen 4.8" jumbo jimit alle ja mistähän saisi uusia halvimmalla tällä hetkellä? Kiitos

----------


## Siemenlinko

> 7FAT Pro houkuttaisi laittaa tilaukseen nyt ennakkomyynnista, kun tuntuisi hinta-/laatu olevan kohdillaan... Kumpihan olisi oikea koko L/19" vai XL/21", kun pituutta on 188cm ja jalan sisämittaa 93cm ?



Kyllä XL on varmasti sulle parempi

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 3001

Ei oo kyse läskipyöristä, mutta mulla ainakin laskis luottoa merkkiä kohtaan hieman.

----------


## hitlike

Ellei ole juuri tuo pyörä tallissa en stressaisi. Takaisinvedot ei ole poikkeuksellisia pyörämaailmassa, ihan nyt hiljattain tulee mieleen takaisinvedot esim Cannondalelta ja Salsalta ja ei kumpikaan ainakaan meikän luottoa merkkejä kohtaan laske. Hyvä vaan jos hoitavat "kunnialla" vaihdot tai rahan palautukset.

----------


## 3001

> Ellei ole juuri tuo pyörä tallissa en stressaisi. Takaisinvedot ei ole poikkeuksellisia pyörämaailmassa, ihan nyt hiljattain tulee mieleen takaisinvedot esim Cannondalelta ja Salsalta ja ei kumpikaan ainakaan meikän luottoa merkkejä kohtaan laske. Hyvä vaan jos hoitavat "kunnialla" vaihdot tai rahan palautukset.



Aa okei. Ei vaan itselle oo sattunut silmään. Jotenkin itellä tuli ekana mieleen, et testattaisiin kestävyys ennen kauppoihin menoa, ja korjataan jo ennen myyntiä mahdolliset valuviat ym, eikä vasta sitten kun sattuu ja tapahtuu. Mut hyvä kun hoitaa kumminkin  :Hymy:

----------


## pee

Joo, niin sitä luulis, että pyöriä testattais: https://www.orangebikes.co.uk/rx9_fork_recall

----------


## Antp

Onko muilla Jalcon 90mm vanteissa rakoa tuossa hitsisaumassa? Muutenkin maalin alta paistaa syvät hiontajäljet aika rajusti  :Leveä hymy:  Kannattaako tuota yrittää etes litkuttaa vai toimisko hirvisäkillä tehtynä?

----------


## solisti

> Onko muilla Jalcon 90mm vanteissa rakoa tuossa hitsisaumassa? Muutenkin maalin alta paistaa syvät hiontajäljet aika rajusti  Kannattaako tuota yrittää etes litkuttaa vai toimisko hirvisäkillä tehtynä?



Hirvisäkillä toimii jahka kumin saa nostettua, mutta eihän nuo mitään ideaalisia vanteita ole tubelessiin. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Barracuda

> Aa okei. Ei vaan itselle oo sattunut silmään. Jotenkin itellä tuli ekana mieleen, et testattaisiin kestävyys ennen kauppoihin menoa, ja korjataan jo ennen myyntiä mahdolliset valuviat ym, eikä vasta sitten kun sattuu ja tapahtuu. Mut hyvä kun hoitaa kumminkin



Noita takaisinkutsuja on varsin monella laadukkaaksi koetullakin merkillä vähän laidasta laitaan.

----------


## ytte07

> Hirvisäkillä toimii jahka kumin saa nostettua, mutta eihän nuo mitään ideaalisia vanteita ole tubelessiin. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Meidän taloudessa on kyllä Jalco toiminut oikein hyvin tubelessina. JJ 4.8 LS ja Bud ainakin noussut nätisti hyllylle. Ja hirvisäkki juurikin kaverina. On kyllä todella toimiva tuote tubelessiin.

Lähetetty minun SM-A505FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## midlands

Onko muille ennakkotilaajille kerinnyt jo tulla viestiä 7Fat-sarjan toimituksista? Odottelin pyörän tulevan syyskuussa, mutta torstaina tulikin postia, että oma Interceptor olisi lähtenyt Ruotsista matkaan, ja pitäisi siis saapua alkavalla viikolla jo perille.

----------


## Antsa41

> Onko muille ennakkotilaajille kerinnyt jo tulla viestiä 7Fat-sarjan toimituksista? Odottelin pyörän tulevan syyskuussa, mutta torstaina tulikin postia, että oma Interceptor olisi lähtenyt Ruotsista matkaan, ja pitäisi siis saapua alkavalla viikolla jo perille.



Itselläni oli täysin vastaava tilanne vuosi sitten 6Fatin kanssa.

----------


## Bisher

> Onko muille ennakkotilaajille kerinnyt jo tulla viestiä 7Fat-sarjan toimituksista? Odottelin pyörän tulevan syyskuussa, mutta torstaina tulikin postia, että oma Interceptor olisi lähtenyt Ruotsista matkaan, ja pitäisi siis saapua alkavalla viikolla jo perille.



Sama juttu, hain Interceptorini eilen Tammiston myymälästä. Pienen koeajon ehdin tehdä illalla ja hyvältä vaikutti. Tämän päivän työtunnit menee jäitä poltellessa ja ekaa kunnon lenkkiä odotellessa 😃

----------


## Eepu

Minä hain eilen maanantaina oman Fatlite 7 Lahden XXL:stä ja koelenkkejä jo kaksi, myös Lite malli tuntuu hyvältä vaikka isoveljissä on pari detaljia edistyneempiä. Kaikki mikä toimii Lahden Salpausselän Häränsilmän maastoissa, toimii missä tahansa.

----------


## yannara

Laittakaapi 7fateistä kuvia tänne  :Vink:

----------


## Bisher

> Laittakaapi 7fateistä kuvia tänne







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jone51

Näyttää ihan tyylikkäältä ainakin tuosta kulmasta  :Hymy: 

Pitäisi oma 6fat pro viedä ekaan kausihuoltoon, niin välttyy itse vaihteiden iskuun säätämiseltä. Yllättävän helposti muuten naarmuuntunut kesäsäilytyksessä pyörä, eli se on nojaillut toiselta puolelta maalipurkkikasaan ja toisella sivulla pidetty sitä vasten toista pyörää ja varmaan ton toisen pyörän liikuttelun takia vähän molemmilla puolilla jälkiä. No tää nyt on toki huonoa säilömistä, mutta herkkä on silti.

----------


## stumpe

> Näyttää ihan tyylikkäältä ainakin tuosta kulmasta 
> 
> Pitäisi oma 6fat pro viedä ekaan kausihuoltoon, niin välttyy itse vaihteiden iskuun säätämiseltä. Yllättävän helposti muuten naarmuuntunut kesäsäilytyksessä pyörä, eli se on nojaillut toiselta puolelta maalipurkkikasaan ja toisella sivulla pidetty sitä vasten toista pyörää ja varmaan ton toisen pyörän liikuttelun takia vähän molemmilla puolilla jälkiä. No tää nyt on toki huonoa säilömistä, mutta herkkä on silti.



Sen verran kannattaa opetella että putsaa voimansiirron paskasta rissapyöriä myöden ja vivun päästä säätää vaijeria neljänneskierros kerrallaan.

----------


## Jone51

> Sen verran kannattaa opetella että putsaa voimansiirron paskasta rissapyöriä myöden ja vivun päästä säätää vaijeria neljänneskierros kerrallaan.



Kyllä multa perussäätö onnistuu. Mulla vaan on jokseenkin mitta täynnä kahden pyörän eaglejen säätämisen osalta, eli jos tuon voi ilmaiseksi ulkoistaa niin teen sen mieluusti  :Hymy: 

En tarkalleen tiedä mikä tuossa mun whiten nx eaglessa on, mutta se lakkasi nyt toisen kerran vaihtamasta alaspäin paitsi jos tiputtaa kaksi leipää kerralla. Viime talven lopulla alkoi pikkuhiljaa vaan vaihtaa huonommin ja huonommin, nyt siis seisonut kesän. Kerran jo melko uutena kävi huollossa samasta oireesta ja tuolloin ei reagoinut vaijerin kireyteen muuten kuin toki että vaihteet itsessään ei olleet enää kohdallaan mutta vaihtaminen alaspäin yhtä huonoa. Antaa siis xxl:n huollon tapella tuo taas toimivaksi.

Tuossa whitessä on vielä se kiva ominaisuus että pikalinkun kireys vaikuttaa korvakkeen asentoon joten linkku pitää yrittää saada sopivaan momenttiin jotta korvake on suht suorassa. Voi tosin olla että se tietyn kireyden jälkeen asettuu samaan asentoon eli kiilautuu runkoa vasten, mutta tuo on tollainen kiva lisämauste ko. pyörässä.

----------


## yannara

> Yllättävän helposti muuten naarmuuntunut kesäsäilytyksessä pyörä, eli se on nojaillut toiselta puolelta maalipurkkikasaan ja toisella sivulla pidetty sitä vasten toista pyörää ja varmaan ton toisen pyörän liikuttelun takia vähän molemmilla puolilla jälkiä. No tää nyt on toki huonoa säilömistä, mutta herkkä on silti.



Kyllä sama kokemus, Whitestä lähtee maali todella herkästi.

----------


## slow motion

Sama homma oli jo 4fat prossa, parit lenkit ja vaijerit hierti oranssin maalin pois.

----------


## PB4819

Hello (taas pienen hiljaiselon jälkeen)!

Uusien 7fattien omistajat: Millaisilla runkokoolla ootte menneet, ja mitkä ovat omat strategiset mittanne? Miltä pyörän geometria tuntuu? Eli runkokoon ja geometrian istuvuuden lisäksi kiinnostaisi kaikenmoiset huomiot, kokemukset ym. uusista 7fateista!

Omat mittani ovat 178/80. Tuumin tässä vielä (edelleen) eri vaihtoehtojen välillä. Jos XXL:tä tulis taas joku -25% alennuskampanja fattien osalta, niin uusi Pro tai Interceptor olisi kyllä ihan houkutteleva ajatus. 

(Sitten on nämä muut vaihtoehdot, eli lähinnä Kona Wo ja Silverback Single Scoop, joista olenkin ahkeraan jo aiemmissa viesteissäni eri ketjuissa höpissyt - ei niistä nyt tähän enempää.)

Kiitos!

----------


## yannara

175cm, 4fat sekä M että L sopii. Nyt molemmat tallissa.

----------


## PB4819

Yannara: Kiitos vastauksesta! Paljon sulla on inseam; itselläni siis 80 cm? Paljonkohan noissa 4. ja 7. sukupolven malleissa on geometria-eroavaisuuksia (rungothan on kuitenkin ainakin ulospän aika erilaisia, esim. vaakaputki), eikä 7. sukupolven "geotietoja" ole vielä ainakaan Whiten sivuilla nähtävillä (jotain löytyy XXL:n sivuilta toki).

----------


## PB4819

Aiempiin tämän päivän viesteihini 7fat runkokoosta ym. liittyen jatkona:

Pitäisi taas päästä itse kokeilemaan M- ja L-runkoja käytännössä, mutta niitä nyt ei oikein myymälöissä ainakaan vielä oikein ole. Tuossa kun teorian tasolla speksailee esim. tälläkin foorumilla paljon kehuttuun Kona WOn geoon (M-runko itsellä ollut kiikarissa) näyttäisi Whiten 7. sukupolven mitat (ne mitä XXL-sivuilta löytyy) olevan kohtuullisen lähellä toisiaan. Itsellä ajatukset kallistuisi jopa Whiten osalta enemmän L-rungon suuntaan, ainakin mitä akselivälin ja vaakaputken mittojen osalta ilmoitetaan (olisi ehkä hieman tilavampi ohjaamo ja vakaampi ajossa?). Toisaalta taas standoveriksi ilmoitetaan 810 mm, joka 80 cm inseamilla on tietysti liian korkea. Standoveriin vaikuttaa tietysti taaksepäin laskeutuvan vaakaputken osalta aika paljolti se, miltä kohtaa mitta on otettu. Mitä mieltä olette tästä probleemista?

Kiitos taas!

----------


## yannara

> Yannara: Kiitos vastauksesta! Paljon sulla on inseam; itselläni siis 80 cm? Paljonkohan noissa 4. ja 7. sukupolven malleissa on geometria-eroavaisuuksia (rungothan on kuitenkin ainakin ulospän aika erilaisia, esim. vaakaputki), eikä 7. sukupolven "geotietoja" ole vielä ainakaan Whiten sivuilla nähtävillä (jotain löytyy XXL:n sivuilta toki).



Pitää mitata myöhemmin. Kyseessä tosiaan 4fat, ei 7fat, ja sen verran korjaan sanomisiani, että Lssä joudun enemmän säätää satulan kanssa ja tuomaan sen eteen.

----------


## PB4819

Kyselin tuossa Whitebikes.fi yhteydenottolomakkeen kautta hieman 7. sukupolven geometriatiedoista. Vastaus tuli varsin pikaisesti.

Kunnollista geometriakuviota pitäisi olla tulossa hyvinkin lähiaikoina. Standover-korkeus on kuulemma mitattu "75mm keskiön keskikohdan etupuolelta", ja uskoivat tältä osin L-rungonkin menevän omilla mitoillani (178/80). Luonnehdin itseäni jossain määrin pitkäkätiseksi, ja tästäkin näkökulmasta, kuten ajovakauden näkökulmasta suosittelivat "lähtökohtaisesti" ehkä ennemmin L-runkoa kuin M-runkoa. Toki kehottivat käydä paikan päällä myymälässä testaamassa mainitun kahden runkokoon välillä ennen mahdollista ostopäätöstä.

Herääkö tästä kenelläkään ajatuksia?

Bisher: sinulla taisi olla tuo uusi 7Fat Interceptor, josta kuva postauksessa #5706. Jos saan kysyä: Mikä runkokoko sulla on? Mitkä ovat strategiset mitat, eli lähinnä pituus ja inseam? Oletko ehtinyt jo heittää pidempää lenkkiä Interceptorilla? Millaisia tuntemuksia ajojen pohjalta?

Muilla kokemuksia/ajatuksia?

----------


## Antsa41

Joitain geometriatietoja on saatavilla XXL:n sivujen koko-oppaassa: https://www.xxl.fi/white_koko-opas

----------


## PB4819

Hello taas!

(Kiitos Antsa41 vastauksestasi - tuolta tuli itsekin vilkuiltua noita tietoja.)

Kävin tänään paikallisessa XXL-kivijalassa pyörähtämässä. Kasattuna löytyi yksi M-runkoinen Lite ja L-runkoinen Pro malli. Polkimia ei ollut kummassakaan enkä kyllä olisi muutenkaan jaksanut kovan salitreenin jälkeen ruveta koeajoja miettimään. Mallailin kyllä molempia siinä paikallaan. Standoverin osalta menisi kyllä varmaan juuri ja juuri itellä tuo L-runkokin, tosin haaroväli on aikaslailla vaakaputkessa kiinni, joten ylimääräistä tilaa ei juurikaan jää.

Myyjäkin siihen sitten paikalle tuli ja vaihdettiin ajatuksia. Omaa pituuttani tiedustellen ja silmäillen oli sitä mieltä, että M-runko olisi sopivampi. Ajovakauden osalta ei uskonut parin sentin erolla olevan juurikaan merkitsevää vaikutusta. Tiedä sitten. Koeajoa vaatisi ja sellaiselle olisi ilmeisesti päässytkin, mutta jää toiseen kertaan. 

S-postin tyyppi, josta edellisessä viestissäni mainitsin oli L-rungon kannalla, joten tämä lienee myös mieltymyskysymys. M-runkoa suositellut kivijalkakaupan myyjä vaikutti kyllä ihan asiantuntevalta puhuen fateista aina Salsan malleihin asti. Sanoi myös harmittelevansa sitä, ettei White tarjoa M-runkoa pienempää runkokokoa lyhyemmille kuskeille. Sanoi itsekin omistavan kilpailevan valmistajan pyörän. Tästä kun kyselin tarkemmin, sanoi myyjä omistavansa Polen Taigan. Siihen sitten totesin, että Taiga nyt onkin sitten aika eri kaliiberin ja hintaluokan pyörä Whiteihin verrattuna. Tähän kuitenkin hämmästyksekseni myyjä sanoi, että kyllä hänen mielestään nämä uudet Whiten läskit on ihan kilpailukykyisiä vehkeitä. Tiedä sitten, yrittikö saada tällä kommentilla vaan pyörää myydyksi? vaikutti kyllä ihan reilulta tyypiltä, joten tiedä häntä.

Pienenä sivuhuomiona mainittakoon, että Lite-mallissa löytyy takaa tarakan kiinnitykset rungosta, mutta Prossa näitä ei ole (eikä kuvien perusteella Interceptorissakaan).

Heitelkää tietäjät kommentteja tulemaan!

----------


## mahead

> Standoverin osalta menisi kyllä varmaan juuri ja juuri itellä tuo L-runkokin, tosin haaroväli on aikaslailla vaakaputkessa kiinni, joten ylimääräistä tilaa ei juurikaan jää.



M. Ei harmita läheskään yhtä paljon kun yllättäen tiput tai tiputtaudut satulalta ja pehmeä maankamara ei heti annakaan tukea (lumihanki kovaksi tamppautuneen polun ympärillä, tai suo tms.)

----------


## Bisher

> Bisher: sinulla taisi olla tuo uusi 7Fat Interceptor, josta kuva postauksessa #5706. Jos saan kysyä: Mikä runkokoko sulla on? Mitkä ovat strategiset mitat, eli lähinnä pituus ja inseam? Oletko ehtinyt jo heittää pidempää lenkkiä Interceptorilla? Millaisia tuntemuksia ajojen pohjalta?



Muutaman pidemmän lenkin olen päässyt nyt tekemään ja täytyy sanoa, että näin hauskaa on pyörän päällä ollut viimeksi pikkupoikana  :Hymy: . Tähän mennessä en ole keksinyt pyörästä mitään moittimista, mutta toisaalta tämä on minun ensimmäinen maastokelpoinen pyöräni, joten minulla ei ole mitään vertailukohtaa. pyörän koko on 19/L, ja oma pituus 187 ja inseam 87. Pyörä tuntuu varsin hyvän kokoiselta ja ajoasento mukavalta. Saa nähdä muuttuuko tilanne kun ajotaidot paranevat. 

 Ennen ostopäätöstä muuten pähkäilin Trekin Farley 5:sen (olisin saanut sen maakunnasta 1500€:lla) ja uuden Interceptorin välillä. Päädyin Interceptoriin sillä se speksien mukaan oli 700 g kevyempi kuin farley ja siinä oli myös Farleytä paremmat osat. Ajan päänsääntöisesti pienempiä polkuja ja oletin myös, että 26 tuumaiset renkaat olisivat hieman ketterämmät kuin Farleyn 27,5 tuumaiset. Ei ainakaan vielä harmita, että valitsin whiten  :Hymy:

----------


## hitlike

> Joitain geometriatietoja on saatavilla XXL:n sivujen koko-oppaassa: https://www.xxl.fi/white_koko-opas



Uusi geo vaikuttaa ihan fiksulta, aika saman oloinen kuin esim Surlyn Jätskirekassa. Uusin Interceptor on tosiaan ihan oikeasti kilpailukykyinen laite fättimarkkinoilla, suuria heikkouksia hankala löytää ja hinta ei ole paha.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Muutaman pidemmän lenkin olen päässyt nyt tekemään ja täytyy sanoa, että näin hauskaa on pyörän päällä ollut viimeksi pikkupoikana . Tähän mennessä en ole keksinyt pyörästä mitään moittimista, mutta toisaalta tämä on minun ensimmäinen maastokelpoinen pyöräni, joten minulla ei ole mitään vertailukohtaa. pyörän koko on 19/L, ja oma pituus 187 ja inseam 87. Pyörä tuntuu varsin hyvän kokoiselta ja ajoasento mukavalta. Saa nähdä muuttuuko tilanne kun ajotaidot paranevat. 
> 
>  Ennen ostopäätöstä muuten pähkäilin Trekin Farley 5:sen (olisin saanut sen maakunnasta 1500€:lla) ja uuden Interceptorin välillä. Päädyin Interceptoriin sillä se speksien mukaan oli 700 g kevyempi kuin farley ja siinä oli myös Farleytä paremmat osat. Ajan päänsääntöisesti pienempiä polkuja ja oletin myös, että 26 tuumaiset renkaat olisivat hieman ketterämmät kuin Farleyn 27,5 tuumaiset. Ei ainakaan vielä harmita, että valitsin whiten



Bisher: Kuinka paljon sinun mitoilla satulatolpassa on vielä varaa nostaa ylöspäin? Itsellä pituutta aikalailla sama (188cm), mutta inseam 93cm ts. pitkät jalat, lyhyempi selkä. Aikalailla L/XL rajoilla varmaan omat mitat..

----------


## midlands

Eilen tuli ajettua ensimmäinen pidempi 45km lenkki Interceptorilla, ja hyvältähän tämä yhä vaikuttaa. Ensimmäinen läski alla, joten syvällisempää analyysiä tai vertailua muihin merkkeihin en osaa antaa, mutta pyörä on järjettömän hauska ajettava maastossa, ja kevlilläkin rullaa sen verran hyvin että ajaa ihan ilokseen. Semmoista hiekkaylämäkeä tai juurakkoista kinttupolkua ei ole vielä tullut omilla lenkeillä vastaan ettei 1x12:n välityksillä pääsisi tikkaamaan vaivatta. 

Mitta-asioita pohtiville vielä, että olen itse 177cm ja inseam 78cm, läskin runkokoko puolestaan M, ja standover heightissä on juuri sopivasti pelivaraa että uskaltaa metsässäkin ajella. Itselleni en siis harkitsisi yhtään tuota isompaa, mutta jos mietityttää niin koeajolle vaan - oma arvio perustuu vaan L:n mittojen katsomiseen Whiten taulukosta.

----------


## PB4819

Hei kaikille ja kiitos kommenteista/kokemuksista!

mahead: Totta puhut tuolta osin: pehmeällä alustalla matalampi standover ehdoton etu!

Bisher ja midlands: Kiitos "ensi"kokemusten jakamisesta ja runkokoon pohdiskeluista!

hitlike: Perustuuko arviosi Surly Ice Cream Truckin ja 7fat Whiten geojen "samanoloisuus" omaan ajokokemukseen vai geotietoihin (vai molempiin)? Täytyykin käydä ainakin Surlyn geotiedot tsekkaamassa. Hyvä tietää, kiitos!

Alkaa näidenkin pohjalta kallistumaan oma mahdollinen valinta M-rungon puolelle. Täytyy tässä käydä - kun sopiva väli koittaa - testaamassa ihan omakohtaisesti.

----------


## Keevo

Heippa,

Läskikuume on tääläkin vallannut mielen ja tässä muutaman päivän selannut tarjontaa.

Onko tosiaan niin, että  5fat interceptorissa on kummassakin päässä läpiakselit, mutta sitten taas 6fat interceptroissa on vain edessä läpiakseli, ja taas seiskassa on edessä ja takana. 

Tämä kiinnostaa siksi, että 5 ja 7 ovat geo-taulukon mukaan, ja etenkin 7 kokeiltua minulle liian isoja ainakin standoverin perusteella (170cm/75cm), mutta taulukon mukaan 6fat olisi M-kokoisena matalampi ST kun 5 ja 7.

Toki muitakin vaihtoehtoja olisi, kuten kona WO, mutta 'klassinen' rungogeometria miellyttää ja kuituhaarukka olisi kiva, sekä muutenkin pidän vallan paljon tuon interceptorin ulkonöstä. Harmi kun whitellä ei ole s-kokoista fättiä.

----------


## solisti

> Heippa,
> 
> Läskikuume on tääläkin vallannut mielen ja tässä muutaman päivän selannut tarjontaa.
> 
> Onko tosiaan niin, että  5fat interceptorissa on kummassakin päässä läpiakselit, mutta sitten taas 6fat interceptroissa on vain edessä läpiakseli, ja taas seiskassa on edessä ja takana. 
> 
> Tämä kiinnostaa siksi, että 5 ja 7 ovat geo-taulukon mukaan, ja etenkin 7 kokeiltua minulle liian isoja ainakin standoverin perusteella (170cm/75cm), mutta taulukon mukaan 6fat olisi M-kokoisena matalampi ST kun 5 ja 7.
> 
> Toki muitakin vaihtoehtoja olisi, kuten kona WO, mutta 'klassinen' rungogeometria miellyttää ja kuituhaarukka olisi kiva, sekä muutenkin pidän vallan paljon tuon interceptorin ulkonöstä. Harmi kun whitellä ei ole s-kokoista fättiä.



Jos 5fat oli vielä se sininen kuiturunkoinen interceptor, siinä oli läpiakselit molemmissa päissä ja tuo kokoero ainakin standoverin osalta selittyy ehkä sen yläputken muodolla. Standoveriin ei kannata minusta jumittua, jos koko on muuten ok, käytännössä molemmilla jaloilla laskeutuminen tasaiselle on harvoin maastossa edes mahdollista. Myös rengasvalinnalla voi vähän vaikuttaa korkeuteen. Toki tämän sanottuani olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että ehkä mieluummin pieni runko kuin suuri maastoon. Pieni runko on ketterämpi ja läskinä kuitenkin riittävän vakaa (vaikka olisi short&steep geometrialla vs. muodin mukainen long&slack). Kokeile eri pyöriä mahdollisuuksien mukaan. Itse olen muutaman sentin pidempi ja pystyn kyllä ajamaan sekä M, että S koolla ja näen molemmissa etunsa.

----------


## yannara

Oi saatana että kuolaan ton 7fat Pro:n perään, koska ulkonäköhän on tärkein! Laittakaa lisää kuvia... Lite menis muuten mutta en tykkää että etuhaarukka on eri väriä kuin runko. Saas nähdä jos tohon tulee 999€ ale, niin saatan klikata osto nappulaa. 6fat pro oli halvimillaan 749€ mutta sitä on turhaa odottaa ton kohdalla...

----------


## Mac_Reilu

4fat interceptor on läpiakseleilla.
http://whitebikes.com/bikes/4-fat-interceptor-2/

----------


## JiiVee85

Ostin tuossa maanantaina tuon interceptorin ja huomasin että etunapa naksuu kun etupyörää kevyesti "lyö" maahan sivuttais suunnassa. Eli selkeää klappia. Tuo ei taida olla normaalia?

----------


## Bisher

> Ostin tuossa maanantaina tuon interceptorin ja huomasin että etunapa naksuu kun etupyörää kevyesti "lyö" maahan sivuttais suunnassa. Eli selkeää klappia. Tuo ei taida olla normaalia?



Mun interceptorissa ei etunapa naksu, eli eipä taida olla normaalia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JiiVee85

> Mun interceptorissa ei etunapa naksu, eli eipä taida olla normaalia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



xxl:stä annettii suoraan uusi pyörä tilalle kun ensin olivat "korjanneet" sen vanhan johon totesin testaamalla että edelleen naksahtelee.

----------


## PasiK

Kelit alkavat olemaan vähän märemmät, joten kysymys: onko suosituksia pikakiinnitteisistä lokasuojista White fattiin? Katselin että ainakin SKS Fatboard voisi olla ihan ok vaihtoehto: https://www.xxl.fi/sks-germany-fatbo...144674_1_style

----------


## Munarello

^Vuoden käyttökokemuksella uskallan sanoa, että pikalokarisarjassa nuo ovat erinomainen valinta.

----------


## yannara

Nyt tarttis apua! Mulla White 4fat Comp  ja laitoin takaisin originaalin etuhaarukan kiinni. Se tahmaa erittäin ikävästi, vaikka sitä ei kiristä. Haarukan alapuolella ei ole mitään rinkulaa välissä, vaan suoraan sellaisenaan rungossa kiinni. Kysymys: voisiko joku tarkistaa 3fat tai 4fat pyörästä, kuuluuko siinä olla olla joku välikappale / rinkula? Nimenomaan alhaalla?

----------


## hoogenband

en saanu tota haku hommaa toimii niin kysytään. mulla on 5pro ja alkanut olee vähä ongelmaa et taka-akseli hyppää pois paikaltaan. on ollu kyllä aike kireälläkin eikä nyt muutenkaan tunnu mitään ihmeellistä. ajettu vajaa 3 tonnia. voiko se olla tiensä päässä ja mitä sille kannattais ehtiä vaihdokis? ei oikein luottoo kohta polkee ja kerran meni jo vaihtajakin solmuun. peukalokin on vielä kämmenen kohdalla.

----------


## hcf

Laita vähä öljyä sinne vipuun niin saat kireämmälle. Oletan että siinä on pikalinkku? Jos siel o jotai prikkoja välissä jossa on hampaat niin kato että ne o runkoon päi. Muistaaksi scoopissa joskus erehdyksissä laitoin väärinpäi niin ihmettelin ku ei pysyny jarrut säädöissään ollenkaan.

----------


## Maiksu

Tilasin 7FAT Interceptorin. Toivottavasti tekevät alkusäädöt ja -kiristykset, kuten sivuillaan mainostavat. Millaista seisontatukea suosittelette?

----------


## hitlike

> Tilasin 7FAT Interceptorin. Toivottavasti tekevät alkusäädöt ja -kiristykset, kuten sivuillaan mainostavat. Millaista seisontatukea suosittelette?



Ei maastovehkeisiin kuulu seisontatuet. Pahimmassa tapauksessa ajat sivussa useamman sentin törröttävän jalan kiveen tai kantoon ja vahingoitat takahaarukkaa.

Ainakin JKLssä Xxl ja netissä varmaan monikin paikka myy myös näitä, saat pystyyn omaan varastoon jos ei ole seinää hollilla.
https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/734264

----------


## Nickname

^ tai jos et halua maksaa 50€ taivutetusta putkesta, hae budjetti-malli https://www.biltema.fi/vapaa-aika/py...ine-2000042324  ei ihan yhtä helppo käyttöinen mutta toimiva.

----------


## hitlike

> ^ tai jos et halua maksaa 50€ taivutetusta putkesta, hae budjetti-malli https://www.biltema.fi/vapaa-aika/py...ine-2000042324  ei ihan yhtä helppo käyttöinen mutta toimiva.



Tuo sama XLC teline muistaakseni 25 tai 30€ xxlssä kun viimeksi kävin. 50€ tosiaan suolainen hinta. Tuollaisten biltema linkin tapaisten kanssa on tullut myös säädettyä, soveltuu hyvin telineeksi pitkäaikaissäilytykseen jos pyörää ei ole tarkoitus käyttää, mutta säännölliseen laittoon ja poisottoon aika hermoja raastava kapistus.

----------


## Maiksu

> Tuo sama XLC teline muistaakseni 25 tai 30€ xxlssä kun viimeksi kävin. 50€ tosiaan suolainen hinta. Tuollaisten biltema linkin tapaisten kanssa on tullut myös säädettyä, soveltuu hyvin telineeksi pitkäaikaissäilytykseen jos pyörää ei ole tarkoitus käyttää, mutta säännölliseen laittoon ja poisottoon aika hermoja raastava kapistus.



Verkkiksestä löytyy hintaan 22,90€: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...ine-fatbikelle

----------


## Nickname

^  ^^ toi 22€ on jo hyvä hinta ja jos tilaa on tommoselle nii ostaisin itsekin, mutta bilteman puolesta pitää sanoa että kyllä sen laittaa ja irrottaa 10 sekunttiin.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Oliko näihin Whiten läskeihin (4Fat Pro) olemassa loiventavia slackerizer -headsettejä, esim Superstarcomponentsilla? Ja jos on, niin onko kukaan laittanu ja muistais vielä koonkin?

----------


## sisurisampsa

Ei saa kun on integrated headset.

Joskus vois itekkin tutkia ja selvittää asioita, oppii enemmän. Google on kaveri ja silleen..

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Ei saa kun on integrated headset.
> 
> Joskus vois itekkin tutkia ja selvittää asioita, oppii enemmän. Google on kaveri ja silleen..



Meinaat etten yrittäny ettiä ensin täältä ja googlesta? En ois täällä kysellyt jos oisin löytänyt vastauksen.

----------


## Barracuda

Saahan täältä kysellä. Vastaaminen taitaa olla vapaaehtoista joten ei kysymyksistä kannata kenenkään ahdistua. 

Tuon loiventaminen ei taida olla kovin helppoa koska laakereissa ei ole irtopesää vaan ne sujahtaa suoraan sinne keulaputkeen. Pidempi keula ehkä ainoa vaihtoehto, originaali on luokkaa 470 (?) ja 483 - keula loiventaa kulmaa aavistuksen. Stack sitten kasvaa saman verra. Tuo ja eteen läskimpi kumi?

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Saahan täältä kysellä. Vastaaminen taitaa olla vapaaehtoista joten ei kysymyksistä kannata kenenkään ahdistua. 
> 
> Tuon loiventaminen ei taida olla kovin helppoa koska laakereissa ei ole irtopesää vaan ne sujahtaa suoraan sinne keulaputkeen. Pidempi keula ehkä ainoa vaihtoehto, originaali on luokkaa 470 (?) ja 483 - keula loiventaa kulmaa aavistuksen. Stack sitten kasvaa saman verra. Tuo ja eteen läskimpi kumi?



Jep, kiitti! En arvannukkaan, että tuossa oli integroitu headset. Yleensä valmistajien sivuilla spekseissä on muistaakseni lukenut jos on ollut integroitu headset, mutta Whitellä ei ollut siitä mitään mainintaa. Muistelin täällä foorumilla aiemmin olleen juttua Whiten keulan loiventamisesta tuolla slackerizer -setillä, mutta se taiskin olla Silverbackin ketjussa kun en nyt löytänyt yhtään mitään.

Taidan jättää keulan vaan tuollaiseksi kun toimii kakkospyöränä, tuolla slackerizerilla se ois ollu helppoa ja edullista  :Hymy:

----------


## petentic

Omassa 2FAT pro:ssa alkaa olla kampisetin vaihto ajankohtaista. Alkuperäinen on FSA Comet, mutta eipä niitä näytä enää olevan markkinoilla. Vinkkejä vastaanotetaan, jotta millainen kampisetti / osasarja sopisi?

----------


## glider

Säilytän maantiepyörää kerrostalon parvekkeella ja tarvitsisin sille seisontatuen. Onko tällaisesta mihinkään ja sopiiko myös levyjarrulliseen maantiepyörään? tarkotus olis, että vois myös ketjut öljytä tuossa telineessä, että sen verran pitäisi olla tukeva...
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...2yjC7L9vZDkxDb

----------


## raiveli

Onko joku saanut 7interin vaihteet pelaamaan virheettömästi? Verkkokaupasta pyörä tuli säätämättömänä, säädin kertaalleen ilman b-ruuvi palikkaa, mutta pientä nyppimistä tekee joillain vaihteilla. Nyt on b-työkalu niin palattava sorvin ääreen 🙄

----------


## jakoivuniemi

Hain 7 interceptorin kivijalasta loppukesästä 2019 ja vaihteet on toiminu ostohetkestä asti aivan täydellisesti, parhaiten mitä ikinä missään fillarissa. Siis niin hyvin että kertaakaan ei ole tarttenut säätöihin koskea koko omistusaikana. Mutta edellinen pro mikä rouvalle hommattiin ronaili niin pitkään kunnes just siitä yhdestä ruuvista säätämällä sai sen takavaihtajan pystysuuntaisen välimatkan  ohjekirjaan mukaiseen etäisyyteen. Eli toivoa on ja harmittavan pienestä säädöstä se on kiinni jotta toimii kuin unelma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## raiveli

Homma tuli eilen tehtyä, b-ruuvilla joutui häkkiä muutaman millin laskemaan. Muuten tosiaan vaihteet toimikin, mutta 3 ja 4 lehti teki pientä nypytystä. Eli puheet b-ruuvin tarkkuudesta pitää paikkansa.

----------


## Travelkicking

> Säilytän maantiepyörää kerrostalon parvekkeella ja tarvitsisin sille seisontatuen. Onko tällaisesta mihinkään ja sopiiko myös levyjarrulliseen maantiepyörään? tarkotus olis, että vois myös ketjut öljytä tuossa telineessä, että sen verran pitäisi olla tukeva...
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...2yjC7L9vZDkxDb



Voisko parvekkeella toimia vaakasuora patikka tai putki ? Siis mallia bike parking, reilun metrin korkeudelle asennettu. Fillari roikkuu siinä satulan etuosasta takapyörä himpun verran ilmassa.

----------


## Asku90

Onkos yleinenkin ongelma noitten br-mt200 jarrujen kanssa että huutavat kuin hyena ja jarruteho on olematon? Täytyy alkaa tässä putsaileen palat ja levyt notta voi xxl.n huollosa kitistä takuuseen jarruja jos noi vuotaa. Kyseessä siis 6 fat pro. Semmonen muistikuva että ihan uutena vain ois ollu jotain tuntumaa jarrussa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ossi5000

Kyllä ainakin omassa 6pro:ssa huutivat hyeenan lailla kun vähänkin kosteampaa keliä. Ja kahvoja sai puristaa muutenkin varsin reippaasti, pysäyttivät kuitenkin. Olisin vaihtanut jarrut jos olisin keksinyt miten se takajarrun letkun läpivientiaukko saadaan auki..

----------


## teralt

Nöösikysymys:
5 Fat Pro:ssa oikea kampi löystynyt.

Minkälainen ja kokoinen avain tuohon sopii? Vähän niinku torx muttei kuitenkaan  :Hymy:  Mikä liike myy?
Tekniset tiedot:
http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/5-fat-pro/

edit: normaali 10mm kuusiokoloavain näytti käyvän kun rohkeasti kokeili  :Nolous:

----------


## micsa

Näin hyvien kelien saavuttua on tullut innostuttua rullailemaan kesällä 2015 hankintulla 3 Fat Pro:lla taas enempi, lieneekö korona ja kotona työskentely nostattanut ajohalut. 

Oma 3 Fat Pro aika lailla orggiskunnossa, renkainakin vielä orggis 4.5” Snowshoet alkuperäisillä sisäkumeilla. Hieman muita pyöriä testanneena tuo L-koon (19”) runko tuntuu pieneltä, itsellä kuitenkin kokoa reilusti 191/105. Hankittaessa XL-runkoja ei ollutsaatavilla

Kannattaako tuollaista 5 vuotta vanhaa Whiteä lähteä enää upgreidaamaan (esim. paremman renkaat tubelessinä, teleskooppisatulaa jne), vai olisko fiksumpi laittaa tuo myyntiin ja ostaa suoraan isompirunkoinen pyörä ”sopivilla” osilla?

----------


## ATK

Jos pyörä ei tunnu sopivan kokoiselta, niin lähtisin ensisijaisesti etsimään uutta pyörää vanhan rinnalle. Paremmat osat eivät kuitenkaan tee niin autuaaksi ajamista, jos pyörä tuntuu koko ajan selvästi liian pieneltä. Tosin nyt voi olla jo vaikeaa löytää uusia pyöriä 2020-mallistosta, kun pyöräkauppa käy vilkkaampana kuin juuri koskaan.

Jos jotain päivitystä haluaa kuitenkin tehdä, niin lähtisin liikkeelle sellaisista päivityksistä, mitä voi toteuttaa mahdollisesti huokeaan hintaan (esim. nykyisten renkaiden litkutus) tai osista, joita voi siirtää suhteellisen helposti uuteen pyörään vanhasta (esim. uudet polkimet, renkaat, jarrut mikäli vanhassa pyörässä ei ole rungon sisäänvetoja).

----------


## SaPeKa

6 Fat Pro, Bottom bracketin tyyppi. Alkoi naksumaan ja näyttäs toisen puolen laakeri olevan vähän huonossa kunnossa. Onko kukaan vaihtanut? Löytyyköhän tuota XXL:n hyllystä? Ilmeisesti joku DUB-tyyppinen? Onko tietoa sopiiko tuo: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...6?varid=716622 ? Avainkin tuohon on taas omanlaisensa...

----------


## -Markku-

> 6 Fat Pro, Bottom bracketin tyyppi. Alkoi naksumaan ja näyttäs toisen puolen laakeri olevan vähän huonossa kunnossa. Onko kukaan vaihtanut? Löytyyköhän tuota XXL:n hyllystä? Ilmeisesti joku DUB-tyyppinen? Onko tietoa sopiiko tuo: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...6?varid=716622 ? Avainkin tuohon on taas omanlaisensa...



Olen vaihtanut täsmälleen samaan pyörämalliin. Tuo linkistä löytyvä tuote on oikea. Ja avain on tosiaan eri kuin esim. Shimanossa. Virallinen SRAM-yhteensopiva avain maksoi ainakin joskus vähintään puoli omaisuutta, mutta onneksi kiinalaiset ovat hyviä kopioimaan: https://www.ebay.com/itm/UK-LD-Durable-Aluminum-Bicycle-Bottom-Bracket-Repair-Tool-for-Sram-Dub-BSA30-R/ (toimitusaika vaan on pitkä)

SRAM:n design tuntuu olevan aika herkkä. Laakereissa on tosi pienet kuulat ja huono suojaus, jolloin hiekka ja vesi tekevät laakerista äkkiä selvää.

----------


## pentti59

White 7fat interceptor. Ostin XXL:tä uuden vaihtajankorvakkeen ja laitoin paikoilleen. Taka-akseli ei mahdu tulemaan korvakkeen reiän läpi, koska takahaarukan akselin reikä ja korvakkeen reikä on noin 0,5 mm eri kohdassa. Onkohan korvakkeet näin epätasaista laatua, ettei reiät ole oikeilla paikoillaan vai asentajassa vika?

----------


## TPJ

> White 7fat interceptor. Ostin XXL:tä uuden vaihtajankorvakkeen ja laitoin paikoilleen. Taka-akseli ei mahdu tulemaan korvakkeen reiän läpi, koska takahaarukan akselin reikä ja korvakkeen reikä on noin 0,5 mm eri kohdassa. Onkohan korvakkeet näin epätasaista laatua, ettei reiät ole oikeilla paikoillaan vai asentajassa vika?



Ei ole asentajassa vika. 
Ostin saman pyörän keväällä Oulusta ja tilasin tuon korvakkeen samalla varalle. Parin viikon päästä korvakkoa hakiessa XXL:n huoltomies sanoi että oli kokeillut sitä paikoilleen myyntipyörään eikä korvakko sovi kun siinä on mitta virhe. Ei antanut korvakkoa mukaan vaan aikoi ilmoitella kun sopivia osia tulee, tämä siis toukokuun alussa, vielä ei ole mitään kuulunut :Hymy:

----------


## pentti59

Eihän se aina tietenkään voi osua reikä oikeaan kohtaan. Aikamoista! Ei taida muualta saada sopivaa korvaketta hommattuakaan. Ihme hommaa, että noita kuitenki koko ajan myydään, vaikka tiedossa että kaikki virheellisiä. Tässäpä se näkyy halvan rungon ja sen osien syy.

----------


## SaPeKa

> 6 Fat Pro, Bottom bracketin tyyppi. Alkoi naksumaan ja näyttäs toisen puolen laakeri olevan vähän huonossa kunnossa...



Laakerit vaihdettu, mutta ei poistanut naksuntaa / narinaa kun polkimelle annetaan voimaa. Kevyessä pyörityksessä ei äännä. Etuhammasrataskaan ei äännä. Onko ideoita / kohtalotovereita aiheeseen? Voiko takapakka / vapaaratas narista? Pakka on kyllä kiinni. Satula / tolppa ei myöskään ole syyllinen.

----------


## laukas

> Laakerit vaihdettu, mutta ei poistanut naksuntaa / narinaa kun polkimelle annetaan voimaa. Kevyessä pyörityksessä ei äännä. Etuhammasrataskaan ei äännä. Onko ideoita / kohtalotovereita aiheeseen? Voiko takapakka / vapaaratas narista? Pakka on kyllä kiinni. Satula / tolppa ei myöskään ole syyllinen.



6Fat Pro on mulla mennyt naksumatta 1500 kilsaa. Kuvatunkaltainen naksuminen mulla on toisessa kalliimman merkkisessä cyclossa, enkä ole onnistunut paikallistamaan millään.

----------


## Herman

> Laakerit vaihdettu, mutta ei poistanut naksuntaa / narinaa kun polkimelle annetaan voimaa. Kevyessä pyörityksessä ei äännä. Etuhammasrataskaan ei äännä. Onko ideoita / kohtalotovereita aiheeseen? Voiko takapakka / vapaaratas narista? Pakka on kyllä kiinni. Satula / tolppa ei myöskään ole syyllinen.



Ohjainlaakeri! Usein pelkkä kiristys auttaa  :Hymy: .

----------


## oppes

> Ohjainlaakeri! Usein pelkkä kiristys auttaa .



Mulla on parikin fillaria (6FatPro ja CUBEn 29") natisseet. Molemmissa ohjauslaakerin rasvaus ja säätö poiti ongelman. Rasvaa myös Stemmin alla olevien spacereiden väliin.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Pikalinkullinen pyöräni naksui aikanaan häiritsevästi. Se tulikin etunavan ja haarukan rajapinnan tienoolta, vaikka keskiötä ja polkimia epäiltiin ensin. Tietyssä kohtaa kampikierrosta kuului naksaus, jos laittoi kuormaa. Varovainen rasvaus etunavan ulkopuolelta, mitään purkamatta poisti ongelman.

----------


## Pyhä Risti

Hei!
Tarvisin varmistusta siitä että Whiten 3 Fat (Chosen) takanavan veto eli pakkapuolen päätyholkki on kierteillä kiinni.
Ei vetopuolen end cap lähti normaalisti vetämällä pois. Akselissa on hahlo ei vetopuolella joka myös viittaisi siihen että toinen pää on kierteillä ja hahloa käytetään akselin pitämiseen paikallaan.
Tarkoituksena olisi vaihtaa n. kolme vuotta vanhoihin Whiten Fat ? takakiekkoon QR päätyholkit läpiakseliholkkien tilalle. Eli 197 mm läpiakseli 190 mm pikalinkuksi.
Ei vetopuolelle ainakin meni nätisti paikalleen holkit päittäin vaihtamalla. Lienee täysin sama napa näissä.
XD-vapaaratas molemmissa.
Mielestäni tuo vanha vanne jossa oli pyöreät kevennysreiät oli helpompi tehdä tubelekseksi.

----------


## Wtesko2

Hello,

Täällä uuden 7fat Interceptorin omistaja. Pari lenkkiä alla ja pääosin hyvät kokemukset tähän asti.

Yksi jarruihin liittyvä kysymys olisi kuitenkin muille omistajille tai tietäjille esittää:

Eli huomasin oman yksilöni Shimpan levyt olevan: *edessä SM-RT56-M (180mm) ja takana SM-RT66-S (160mm)*. Onko muilla 7fat Interceptorin omistajilla vastaavat levyt? Mietin tätä lähinnä, kun XXL:n omilla sivuilla tuotekuvauksessa sanotaan, että sekä edessä että takana pitäisi olla 180mm levyt (https://www.xxl.fi/white-7fat-interc...163482_1_style; *Jarrut: Shimano BL-MT501/BR-MT500 (180/180)* ). Lisäksi kun selaa noita sivuilla olevia mallikuvia, niin siellä sekä etu- ja takalevy on mallimerkinnällä SM-RT56-M (180mm) (omassani takalevy siis SM-RT66-S).

Kertokaapas vielä nöösille vastaus pariin lisäkysymykseen: Eikös periaatteessa RT66 (SLX?) ole ainakin marginaalisesti parempi kuin RT56 (Deore?)? Onko siis 20mm pienempi RT66 tehokkaampi/parempi kuin suurempi RT56? Mitä merkkaa nuo mallimerkintöjen lopussa olevat kirjaimet *M* ja *S*?

Parin lenkin perusteella jarrut kyllä toimii ja pysäyttää, joten sinänsä sinänsä en valita. Jarrutusteho saisi kyllä omaan makuun olla parempikin. Vertailukohdaksi ei ole kylläkään muuta, kuin vanha ja uskollinen 29" maastopyöräni, johon päivitetty Avidin mekaaniset BB7-levyjarrut (180/180). Vaikka Avidit kyllä pitää enemmän ääntä kuin Whiten Shimanot (ainakin toistaiseksi), niin jarrutusteho on vastaavasti selvästi parempi. Luulisi toisaalta hydraulisten olevan tehokkaammat kuin mekaaniset? Ei kai tuo parempi jarrutusteho/-tuntuma vanhoissa mekaanisissa Avideissa voi selittyä pelkästään 20mm suuremmalla takalevyllä? 

Toisaalta, kuten jo sanoin, toimivat uuden Interceptorin jarrut siinä määrin, etten tiedä kannattaako asiasta lähteä valittamaan XXl:n suuntaan? Mielipiteitä.

Kiitos!

----------


## mahead

Minä antaisin olla, tai jos välttämättä haluaa valittaa, niin kerjäisin parin kympin lahjakorttia hyvitykseksi.

-S = small, 160 mm levy, -M = medium, 180 mm, ja -L olisi vastaavasti large, eli 203 mm levy.

Isomman levyn kanssa saa kyllä enemmän tehoa kunhan systeemi on muuten kunnossa (ei ilmaa, hyvät palat), mutta normiajossa en usko että oikeasti koet merkitystä kumman kokoinen levy takana, ellei reitilläsi ole paljon pitkiä ja/tai jyrkkiä alamäkiä. Deore vs. slx en usko että huomaa mitään eroa, mutta jarrupaloihin sillä saattaa olla vaikutusta: ainakin jotkut (kaikki?) deoret on pehmeämpää metallia ja siksi niiden kanssa saa käyttää vain resin-jarrupaloja (metallipalojen kanssa kävisi niin että palat kestää ja levy kuluu). Tuosta on oranssi varoitustarra kyllä niissä levyissä, jos sen mallin levy on kyseessä.

----------


## Antsah82

Whiten sivuilla näkyy olevan jo - 21 mallit. Jokohan on kohta xxl myynnissä?

https://whitebikes.com/bikes/mountain/fat-bike/

----------


## hcf

Jaa interceptori vaihtui takasi hiilikuituun. Oikia homma.
Muutenki aika hieno

Lähetetty minun SM-T725 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ATK

Jännä miten tuon uuden Interceptorin geo vaikuttaa lukujen perusteella jokseenkin huonommalta kuin noissa saman katraan halvemmissa tai viime vuoden malleissa? Uudessa Interceptorissa mm. siis jyrkempi keulakulma, loivempi satulakulma, lyhyempi reach, pidempi chainstay mutta samalla myös melko lyhyt akseliväli (L-koon akseliväli esim. samoissa mitoissa kuin S-koon Kona Wo:ssa???)...

----------


## solisti

> Jännä miten tuon uuden Interceptorin geo vaikuttaa lukujen perusteella jokseenkin huonommalta kuin noissa saman katraan halvemmissa tai viime vuoden malleissa? Uudessa Interceptorissa mm. siis jyrkempi keulakulma, loivempi satulakulma, lyhyempi reach, pidempi chainstay mutta samalla myös melko lyhyt akseliväli (L-koon akseliväli esim. samoissa mitoissa kuin S-koon Kona Wo:ssa???)...



Sellainen open mold- runko on nyt löytynyt. Ei tuo 70.5 asteen keulakulma läskissä nyt mikään älytön ongelma ole... Toki jos tuohon haluaa joustokeulaa ja ajaa alamäkeä niin loivempi on parempi, mutta läski on yleensä sellaisessa ajossa että jyrkemmälläkin pärjää. Lisäksi läskirenkaat tuo vakautta. Toki omakin Scooppi parani 2 astetta loiventavalla ohjainlaakerilla ainakin joustokeulaa kanssa... Mutta ei tuo 70.5 nyt mitään OTB automaattia välttämättä tarkoita.

----------


## hitlike

> *Jännä miten tuon uuden Interceptorin geo vaikuttaa lukujen perusteella jokseenkin huonommalta kuin noissa saman katraan halvemmissa tai viime vuoden malleissa?* Uudessa Interceptorissa mm. siis jyrkempi keulakulma, loivempi satulakulma, lyhyempi reach, pidempi chainstay mutta samalla myös melko lyhyt akseliväli (L-koon akseliväli esim. samoissa mitoissa kuin S-koon Kona Wo:ssa???)...



Eri runko niin eipä tuossa ihmeitä. 12.9kg sisureilla(?) on aika vaikuttava paino, tosin en saa itse lisäarvoa kuidusta maastopyörissä joten jos saisin valita ottaisin tuon Interceptorin osat tuon alaspäin mallin alumiinirunkoon. Tuossa alurungossa on aika hyvä geokin kaikenlaiseen ajoon. Tuo Interceptor on selvästi retki/XC-maisempi (tässä käytössä keveys on tosin hyvä juttu) mutta voisin kuvitella että voi tuntua kiikkerältä kovassa alamäkiryntyttelyssä.

----------


## PedroK

Edellinen läski meni varkaiden mukana ja jouduin pakon edessä hakemaan White 7fat Pron, koska joka puolella tuntui olevan pyörät loppu. Tämä oli melko lähellä Konaa. Karmea SX muovirimpula vaihteisto vaihtui GX palikoihin, tanko vanha tuttu 40mm nousulla oleva Renthal, perseelle sopivampi satula ja Revoloopin sisurit. Painolla ei mulle ole alupyörässä niin väliä kunhan se toimii kuin haluan ja rullaa hyvin. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hitlike

> Sellainen open mold- runko on nyt löytynyt. Ei tuo 70.5 asteen keulakulma läskissä nyt mikään älytön ongelma ole... Toki jos tuohon haluaa joustokeulaa ja ajaa alamäkeä niin loivempi on parempi, mutta läski on yleensä sellaisessa ajossa että jyrkemmälläkin pärjää. Lisäksi läskirenkaat tuo vakautta. Toki omakin Scooppi parani 2 astetta loiventavalla ohjainlaakerilla ainakin joustokeulaa kanssa... Mutta ei tuo 70.5 nyt mitään OTB automaattia välttämättä tarkoita.



Taitaa olla sama katalogirunko kuin Augmentin 26 Superiore-fatissa. Geossa täsmää mitat ja näyttääkin ihan samalta mutta eri maaleilla. Osatkin aikalailla samat mutta Whiten hinta 2000e vs Augment 2800e.

----------


## hcf

Onko augmentin keulakulmasta valitettu?
Pelkkiä kehuja ite kuullu ks. Pyöristä

Saas nähä millon tulee myyntiin nuo uudet whitet. Vai tuleeko ollenkaan. Nehä on jo reilusti myöhässä vanhasta totutusta aikataulusta.
Hieman kyllä kutittelis tuo inceptori vaikka en whiteä merkkinä arvosta yhtää

----------


## PedroK

> Hieman kyllä kutittelis tuo inceptori vaikka en whiteä merkkinä arvosta yhtää




Ei muakaan White merkkinä kiinnosta yhtään. Ice Cream Truck runkosetti haaveet kariutu kun osien luovuttaja lähti varkaiden matkaan. Tuossa pro mallissa oli joitain juttuja, jotka on ihan ok. Valmis pullotelineen paikka alaputkessa oli plussaa. Yllätyin vaan suuresti kun pyörä piti saada äkkiä ja kaikki myy eioota.

----------


## hitlike

Onhan nuo White/Silverback/Vitus yms tyyppiset pyörät vähän persoonattomia ja kyllä sitä rahalla usein saa just sitä pientä designia joka vie ajonautintoa seuraavalle levelille. Mutta kyllähän tällaisillä kansanvehkeilläkin varmasti myllää tuolla metsässä suu hymyssä.

----------


## Esuli

Se tekee ihmisestä entistä paremman kun jalkautuu tavan tallaajan pariin, ei liiaksi tietenkään.

----------


## tktukiai

> Onhan nuo White/Silverback/Vitus yms tyyppiset pyörät vähän persoonattomia ja kyllä sitä rahalla usein saa just sitä pientä designia joka vie ajonautintoa seuraavalle levelille. Mutta kyllähän tällaisillä kansanvehkeilläkin varmasti myllää tuolla metsässä suu hymyssä.





Olen sen verran pienen budjetin kansalainen, että on ollut  tyytyminen Silverbackin Scoop Fattyyn. Kyllähän sillä on ajellut  hyvinkin mielellään lähialueiden metsissä, kun ei paremmasta tiedä ja  ehkä parempi, ettei tiedä.

Päätin ostaa Silverbackin ihan siitä syystä,  että se vaikutti hinta-laatusuhteeltaan aivan asialliselta peliltä  satunnaiseen ajoon kerran pari viikossa. Saatavuuskin oli sillä hetkellä  hyvä. Ajaminen on kuitenkin ollut hyvin säännöllistä ennen rungon  katkeamista ja ajokokemuksen karttuessa olen muita läskejä katsellessa  miettinyt, että kyllähän Silverbackin pyörissä on vahva markettipyörän  fiilis, persoonatonkin vielä. Scoop Fattylla ajaessa ei voi tuntea suurta ylpeyttä, mutta  pyörä on hoitanut homman ihan mallikkaasti lähialueiden poluilla. Uusi  runko on tulossa Saksasta, joten suurella todennäköisyydellä jatkan  Scoopilla tyytyväisenä ajamista seuraavat puoli vuotta ennen uuden  rungon antautumista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antsah82

Kukaan käynyt xxl:ssä kyselemässä onkl fatbiket tulossa milloin myyntiin vai ei ollenkaan?

----------


## hcf

No nyt on lähetetty kysymys nettisivulta. Saa nähä vastaavatko.

Edit: Olisi kuulemma pitäny jo tulla. Odottavat saapuvaksi lähiviikkoina

----------


## Antsah82

> No nyt on lähetetty kysymys nettisivulta. Saa nähä vastaavatko.
> 
> Edit: Olisi kuulemma pitäny jo tulla. Odottavat saapuvaksi lähiviikkoina



Kiitoksia👍

----------


## Vipa84

Onkos tästä pyörästä teillä kokemusta, vai saiskohan samalla rahalla parempaa? https://www.xxl.fi/white-8fat-ltd-nx...178087_1_style

----------


## hoogenband

Mulla on 7interceptori. Onnistuuko alkuperäisten jumbo jimien litkutus? Ne on jotain 67 tpi mallisia jos sillä on suuri merkitys. Tein nastarenkaat hirvisäkillä ja nyt ois intoo tehdä sama noille mutta onko turhaa hommaa?

----------


## Ukkis

Oma 7 fat interceptor on nyt ollut tubelessina gorillateipillä ja stansin litkuilla 1½ vuotta. Tänä talvena vaihdoin litkut ensimmäisen kerran. Hyvin on pelannut ensiasennusrenkailla.

----------


## Jukkis

> Oma 7 fat interceptor on nyt ollut tubelessina gorillateipillä ja stansin litkuilla 1½ vuotta. Tänä talvena vaihdoin litkut ensimmäisen kerran.



Stan’s Race Sealantin purkissa lukee, että litku kestää ”jopa 6 kk”. Tosin noin pitkää ”vaihtoväliä” ei mulla juurikaan tuu, koska talvet ajan Bud/Lou-combolla ja useamman vuoden kokeilujen jälkeen havainnut, että mun ajoissa sulan maan aikana paras all around-rengas on 45 NRTH Hüsker Dü

----------


## Top1

Moikka, 

Ostin tuossa hetki sitten käytettynä 7fat interceptorin ja nyt kun kuljetellu sitä muutaman kerran takakontissa eturengas irti, niin tuntuu että jää takaisin laitettaessa hiukan löysälle eturengas. Jos oikein sivuttain kopauttaa renkaaseen, niin tuntuu hieman väljältä.  

Koittanu kaivaa netistä tietoa, mutta nihkeästi löytyy. Koitin myös entiseltä omistajalta kysellä ja sanoi että käsin on kiristellyt vastamutterin vaan paikoilleen, eikä XXL:ssäkään osattu oikein auttaa ellen vie pyörää näytille (lähimpään 200km), niin ajattelin kysyä miten muilla vastaavan pyörän omistajilla. Saatteko vastamutterin käsin riittävän kireälle, vai onko jotain kikka kolmosta, jotta saisi väljyyden pois? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hoogenband

> Oma 7 fat interceptor on nyt ollut tubelessina gorillateipillä ja stansin litkuilla 1½ vuotta. Tänä talvena vaihdoin litkut ensimmäisen kerran. Hyvin on pelannut ensiasennusrenkailla.



Kiitos. Laitoin hirvisäkit väliin ja jimit paikalleen. 1,5 dl litkua per rengas ja hyvin tuntu pelaavan. Kepeetä oli meno lenkillä, tosin hieman liikaa painetta maastoo varten. Iso on ero litkutettuna

----------


## Hellu1987

Hei!

Pahoittelut jos tulee väärään paikkaan, mutta mun on pakko kääntyä teidän puoleen tässä asiassa. 

Mieheni on pitkään jo suunnitellut fatbiken ostoa ja on monta kertaa käynyt ihastelemassa xxl:ssä tätä kyseistä mallia. Hänellä on synttärit tulossa ja ajattelin tämän hänelle synttärilahjaksi ostaa  :Hymy:  Hän tykkää aina mennä lasten kanssa pyöräretkelle ja meillä on Thule Coaster XT pyöräkärry, missä tämmöinen kiinnike. Olen itse käynyt XXL:ssä kysymässä ja laitoin vielä asiakaspalveluun viestiä, että miten ko. kärryn kiinnittäminen onnistuu ko. pyörään. Olen nyt oppinut, että suoriltaan se ei mene, koska kyseessä on ns. läpiakseli(?). Yksi myyjä sanoi, että tilataan siihen uusi läpiakseli (218mm), että 3vk menee mutta asiakaspalvelu sanoi, ettei sitä ole mahdollista kiinnittää lainkaan ja ettei thulella ole sopivaa läpiakselia tuohon pyörään.. En tiedä nyt ketä uskoa ja käännyn teidän puoleen. 

Onko teillä faktatietoa, että onko mahdollista ko. pyöräkärryn kiinnitys pyörään? Jos on niin mikä osa tähän pitäisi tilata.. Kiitoksia kovasti!

t: Hello

----------


## Kanuuna

> Hei!
> 
> Pahoittelut jos tulee väärään paikkaan, mutta mun on pakko kääntyä teidän puoleen tässä asiassa. 
> 
> Mieheni on pitkään jo suunnitellut fatbiken ostoa ja on monta kertaa käynyt ihastelemassa xxl:ssä tätä kyseistä mallia. Hänellä on synttärit tulossa ja ajattelin tämän hänelle synttärilahjaksi ostaa  Hän tykkää aina mennä lasten kanssa pyöräretkelle ja meillä on Thule Coaster XT pyöräkärry, missä tämmöinen kiinnike. Olen itse käynyt XXL:ssä kysymässä ja laitoin vielä asiakaspalveluun viestiä, että miten ko. kärryn kiinnittäminen onnistuu ko. pyörään. Olen nyt oppinut, että suoriltaan se ei mene, koska kyseessä on ns. läpiakseli(?). Yksi myyjä sanoi, että tilataan siihen uusi läpiakseli (218mm), että 3vk menee mutta asiakaspalvelu sanoi, ettei sitä ole mahdollista kiinnittää lainkaan ja ettei thulella ole sopivaa läpiakselia tuohon pyörään.. En tiedä nyt ketä uskoa ja käännyn teidän puoleen. 
> 
> Onko teillä faktatietoa, että onko mahdollista ko. pyöräkärryn kiinnitys pyörään? Jos on niin mikä osa tähän pitäisi tilata.. Kiitoksia kovasti!
> 
> t: Hello



Tarttis tietää Whiten taka-akselin kierre ja pituus. Saanee selville, kun käy liikkeessä katsomassa tai kysymässä. Muutenhan Thulella on tarjota kyllä kärryyn akselia:
M12x1.5 209mm tai 229mm pitkänä. Tuo kierteen nousu (1.5) ei vain välttämättä ole sama kuin nykyinen. En tiedä, voi toki olla samakin. Selvinnee kysymällä. 

https://www.thule.com/fi-fi/accessor...-15-_-20110735

----------


## laattamaa

Näky olevan Whiten sivuilla spekseissä tämmöset tiiot: WHITE ControlThru 197 (L: 218mm, TL: 10mm, TP: M12xP1.5)
 Eli 1.5 nousulla oleva ja kaiketi 229 akseli vaatisi spacerin väliin, 1.75 nousulla olevassa tulee mukana spaceri että voi käyttää 217-229 pitusen tilalla.
https://robertaxleproject.com/produc...mount-trailer/
https://robertaxleproject.com/produc...mount-trailer/

----------


## ATK

Budjettiläskiä miettinyt, kun joka talvi on päässyt pettymään ettei lumipoluille ole oikein ollut nakkikumeilla asiaa. Eli klasssinen kysymys, minkä kokoisilla 7/8 Fatteilla täällä on ajeltu? Omat mitat on siinä rajoilla (179/86, lievä +apinaindeksi) että pyörästä riippuen sopiva valinta olisi joko M tai L, mutta sopivin kaiketi juuri siinä välissä. Ei pääse liikkeeseenkään testaamaan.

----------


## hitlike

> Budjettiläskiä miettinyt, kun joka talvi on päässyt pettymään ettei lumipoluille ole oikein ollut nakkikumeilla asiaa. Eli klasssinen kysymys, minkä kokoisilla 7/8 Fatteilla täällä on ajeltu? Omat mitat on siinä rajoilla (179/86, lievä +apinaindeksi) että pyörästä riippuen sopiva valinta olisi joko M tai L, mutta sopivin kaiketi juuri siinä välissä. Ei pääse liikkeeseenkään testaamaan.



Ota L, stand over noissa lienee matala joka tapauksessa ja se on vaan hyvä jos on tilaa ohjaamossa.

----------


## vilerace

> Budjettiläskiä miettinyt, kun joka talvi on päässyt pettymään ettei lumipoluille ole oikein ollut nakkikumeilla asiaa. Eli klasssinen kysymys, minkä kokoisilla 7/8 Fatteilla täällä on ajeltu? Omat mitat on siinä rajoilla (179/86, lievä +apinaindeksi) että pyörästä riippuen sopiva valinta olisi joko M tai L, mutta sopivin kaiketi juuri siinä välissä. Ei pääse liikkeeseenkään testaamaan.



Olen 178/88 ja hain sunnuntaina L- kokoisen tarjouksesta, ihan hyvältä tuntuu, inan lyhyempää stemmiä huutaa kyllä omaan makuun orkkis 60mm tilalle.

----------


## Reiska69

Olin itsekin koko sunnuntain sormi tilausnapilla mutta tilaamatta jäi. Nyt kuutisen vuotta ollut 3fat lite käytössä pääasiallisena kulkineena ja päivityksen tarve on akuutti. 166/58 puutarhatonttuna tämä nykyinen m-kokoinen tuntuu silti hitusen isolta joten s-koon uupumisen vuoksi en tilannut. Tuosta nykyisestä mallistosta halvinta on ollut pienenä mutta muita ei, saattaa olla että joudun vaihtamaan kokonaan merkkiä pyörän päivityksen yhteydessä.

----------


## ATK

8 FAT LTD:n kotiutunut ja eka lenkki heitetty sopivasti lumisateen jälkeen. Ihan asialliselta peliltä kyllä vaikuttaa, etenkin kun ensisijainen käyttö on talvipolut ja mutakelit. Jumbo Jimit rullaa vähemmän yllättäen nätisti, vasta ylämäessä tuntuu että takakiekossa on selvästi tavallista enemmän massaa mukana. Ajopaineet oli jotain 0.7 - 0.9 barin luokkaa. Litkuttamaan en ole vielä päässyt. 

Geometriasta sen verran, että nuo omat mitat ovat inseamin puolesta melko lailla minimiä, mitä itse voisi suositella L-koon valinnan osalta. Standover on tässä rungossa sen verran korkealla. Jos tarkoitus olisi ajaa pyörällä pääasiassa kesäisin ja hyvin teknistä maastoa, niin saattaisin harkita itse toisen merkin valintaa. Rungon ulottuvuus on kuitenkin ok ja ajoasento tuntui heti sopivalta, kun penkkiä laittoi vain hitusen eteenpäin. Pienempi runkoinen olisi siis ehkä ollut liian tiivis ohjaamon suhteen. Jyrkimmissä mäissä alkoi pienimmällä vaihteella tuntua myös pientä keulimista, joten pienempi runko tuskin olisi sitäkään helpottanut.

Joitain huomioita kasaamisesta:
- Whiten laatikon kannessa on kahdessa eri läpässä osoittamaan suunnat pyörän etu- ja takaosalle (kuljetuksen / purkamisen tueksi). Näistä väärä läppä oli kuitenkin laitettu päällimmäiseksi
- taka-akseli oli jäätävän tiukalla ja lähti erillisellä avaimella lopulta paukahtaen auki. Oli kuitenkin kauttaaltaan rasvattu. Akseliin pultattavalla mini-avaimella ei olisi tullut kuuloonkaan, että olisi saanut avattua
- vaihtajan B-,  ala- ja yläruuvit varsin hyvin kohdallaan, vain vaijerin kireyttä tarvitsi säätää
- keskiön pohjassa valmiina ilmeisesti vedenpoistoreikä (tätä ei monesti tunnu merkkipyöristä löytyvän?)
- alaputken alla sijaitsevalle ja yläputken pullotelineelle ei tullut pyörän mukana ruuveja, vain pelkät tulpat. Muissa paikoissa oli ruuvit
- ei tubeless-venttiilejä paketissa. Liekö muissa läskipyörissä miten usein?
- jarrut tuntuivat ikään kuin valmiiksi sisäänajetuilta, pysäyttivät sellaisinaan jo ok eikä sisäänajo tuntunut tuovan juuri lisää purevuutta.

----------


## tktukiai

Whiten halvimmassa lite-sarjan läskissä on edelleen qr-akselit edessä ja takana. Onko kenelläkään halvimman mallin omistavalla ollut qr-akseli lähtöisiä ongelmia, joiden takia pikalinkku-kiinnitystä olisi erityisesti syytä vältellä fatbikessa? Ulkomaisia foorumeita lukiessa on tullut vastaan mm. takanavan kestävyyteen liittyviä seikkoja pyörissä, joissa on käytössä quick release tai kiekkojen paikallaan pysymisessä on ollut ongelmia.

----------


## Veivaaja

Ei ole. Pyörä tosin on vähällä käytöllä. Minulla taitaa olla kaikissa pyörissä pikalinkut, eikä n. 90 kg ja muutama tuhat kilometriä vuodessa ole tuonut ongelmia. Ainoa poikkeus vanha tandem, mutta siinä olikin suunnitteluvirhe. Uudemmassa, joka on ollut ajossa 5 vuotta ja yhteensä joku 5-7 tkm, ei oo ollut ongelmia. Mutta kyllä seuraavaan pyörään tulee läpiakselit. Jatkossa varmaan kiekkoja helpompi saada.

----------


## -Markku-

Itsellä Whiten 6 pro. Ensi alkuun kiristin takanavan pikalinkun normaalilla järkevällä voimalla. Kiekko lähti useamman kerran irti kesken ajon jarrutuksissa. Sen jälkeen olen kiristänyt linkun selvästi ylikireälle, ja hyvin on toiminut. Eikä mikään ole hajonnut ylikiristyksestä huolimatta... ainakaan vielä

Sent from my ASUS_A007 using Tapatalk

----------


## laattamaa

Ei oo tuossa emännän 6fat litessäkään ollu ongelmia pikalinkkujen kans ja pysyy kohtuullisella momentilla paikollaan. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Kyllä minä olen sitä mieltä että qr:ää kannattaa vältellä koska läpiakseli on vaan paljon parempi.
Ei notku tai löysty.
Joustohaarukan päivityski onnistuu ilman kiekon/navan vaihtoa.

----------


## tktukiai

Niin kyllähän läpiakselit ovat enemmän tätä päivää, vaikka qr-napoja on edelleen saatavilla. Funtsin 8FAT Liteä itselle, kun pyörä tulisi vahvasti talvikauden kakkospyöräksi. Työmatkat menee gravelilla ja läski toisi vaihtelua. Ajaminen tuskin olisi isoa, sellaista leppoisaa ulkoilua. Arvelin pienen budjetin miehenä, että kokeillaas vaihteeksi tuollaista. Edellisen kerran Whiten läskeistä oli alla 3. sukupolven lite, vain suht lyhyen aikaa ja vähillä ajoilla. Pyörästä sinällään ei ole mitään pahaa sanottavaa. Totta kai fiksuinta olisi ollut pitää Scoop fatty itsellä ja ajella kunnes runko sanoo taas naks.

----------


## hitlike

Eikös se pykälää parempi 8fat ole läpiakseleilla ja tubelesskiekoilla mutta aika pienellä hintaerolla?

----------


## ATK

No onhan tuo 400€ ero XXL:n perushinnassa Lite ja Pro -mallien välillä ihan merkittävä monelle, jos ei noita edellä mainittuja ja muita "parannuksia" (Sramin 1x12 vaihteet, pykälän nimekkäämmät jarrut ja kammet; melkein kilo vähemmän painoa) syystä tai toisesta vielä arvosta. Tarjoushinnan tapauksessa tosin vaikea perustella, miksi tyytyä enää Lite-malliin. Itse tykkäisin kyllä nähdä haarukan kiinnikkeet Prossakin monikäyttöisyyttä lisäämään.

--

Tubeless-asennusta miettinyt tekeväni nyt noille kiekoille, tosin ehkä jahka sais pitävämmät talvirenkaat alle... kovin ovat vain kiven alla näinä maailman päivinä. Tarviikohan Mulefüt 80SL V2  mitään erityisjippoja tubeless-konversioon? Jostain lukenut että nuo olisivat alkuperäistä mallia vaikeammat konvertoida noiden kiekon reunoilla olevien (muistaakseni nippeli?)reikien vuoksi. Ei näyttänyt olevan teippiä valmiiksi asennettuna, mikä ei yllättänyt. Hauska vain että vanteissa on silti tubeless ready tarrat kiinni. Ilmeisesti  Sun Ringlé valmiskiekkoseteissä olisi valmiina teipitkin.

----------


## tktukiai

> No onhan tuo 400€ ero XXL:n perushinnassa Lite ja Pro -mallien välillä ihan merkittävä monelle, jos ei noita edellä mainittuja ja muita "parannuksia" (Sramin 1x12 vaihteet, pykälän nimekkäämmät jarrut ja kammet; melkein kilo vähemmän painoa) syystä tai toisesta vielä arvosta. Tarjoushinnan tapauksessa tosin vaikea perustella, miksi tyytyä enää Lite-malliin.



Sanotaan näin, etten kokisi Liten ja LTD:n välillä olevaa hintaeroa ollenkaan merkittäväksi, jos olisin hankkimassa pääasiallista pyörää, ajotottumukset vaatisi suorituskykyisempää pyörää tai tietäisin läskin käyttöasteen olevan suurempi kuin tällä hetkellä tiedän aiempien kokemusteni perusteella. Laitoin siis Liten tilaukseen, koska uskon sen palvelevan aivan riittävän hyvin tarpeitani, jotka keskittyvät talvikuukausille.

Scoop Fatty olisi myös varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Hinta sijoittuu Liten ja LTD:n väliin ja on komponenttien puolesta asiallinen kokemus + takuuasiat hoituu kokemusteni mukaan verkkokaupan kanssa jouhevasti. Kokeilisin siitä kuitenkin mielellään kokoa XL, jota ei ole nyt saatavilla.

----------


## Sanna04

Hmmjaa, taisi tulla tilattua viimeinen 8FAT Interceptor XXL:n verkkokaupasta... tässä enempi vähempi pidemmän aikaa miettinyt pitäisikö päivittää läskipyörä vähän parempaan, kun mulle jäi ajoon 2FAT Lite aikanaan mieheltä kun päivitti uudempaan. Eipä tuo nyt ihan hirveästi ole ajokilometrejä tallista kerännyt, mutta nyt tämä uusi kyllä puhutteli aika vahvasti. Koko illan selasin fillaritoria josko siellä olisi ollut hyvää käytettyä tarjolla, mutta ei niitä sinne yhdessä illassa ilmestynyt. Aikani sitten pähkäiltyäni ja pohdittuani, että helmikuun palkasta pitäisi jäädä vähän enemmän käteen kun ei mennä enää extraprosentilla, niin tilaus lähti. Myymäläsaldo näytti, että M-kokoa on muutama jäljellä kahdessa liikkeessä. Tilasin pyörän ja sen jälkeen päivittyi pyörän saldot "loppu verkkokaupasta". Olisi sitä varmaan huonompaankin voinut rahansa laittaa, ja toisaalta varmasti pienellä panostuksella parempaankin, mutta tähän hetkeen ja saatavuuteen tämä oli nyt kyllä ihan passeli. Ehkä jopa loppuviikosta ajossa!

----------


## sisurisampsa

^tuttu tilasi tuollaisen 1600e ale-hintaan, hintaan nähden hyvä peli. Omankin kokemuksen mukaan xxällästä ei kannata tilata oikein mitään ovh-hinnalla. Toki jos on kiire saada niin 400e sinne tänne..

----------


## hitlike

> ^tuttu tilasi tuollaisen 1600e ale-hintaan, hintaan nähden hyvä peli. Omankin kokemuksen mukaan xxällästä ei kannata tilata oikein mitään ovh-hinnalla. Toki jos on kiire saada niin 400e sinne tänne..



Jossain määrin noita hintoja seuranneena, aika harvoin on esim Interceptoria saanut alehinnalla. Muutaman vuoden takaiset -x% kaikesta-tyyliset alet taitavat norjalaisella olla menneen talven lumia, joka on tietysti harmi sinänsä kuluttajan kannalta.

----------


## Sanna04

Niin noh, olisihan sen ehkä saattanut hyvällä tuurilla joskus saada oikean kokoisen sopivaan alehintaan, mutta epäilen kyllä ettei ihan heti näin olisi tapahtunut. Kuitenkin sen verran ihmisiä peloteltu, että pyörät ja osat loppuu taas ihan just kaupoista, niin pyörän osto pitää melkein nykyään lähteä siitä, että ensi katsoo onko saatavilla sitä minkä haluaa, ja sitten valitsee saatavilla olevista sen mitä on lähimpänä sitä minkä haluaisi.

Lähetetty minun SM-A528B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JJasco

5FAT Liteen vaihtajankorvake? Mistä?

----------


## SvaR

^No jos ei XXL myy omaan merkkiinsä kyseistä osaa niin aika huonosti on asiat.

----------


## harmis

Korvakkeita on paljon erilaisia. Täältä voit etsiä omaan pyörään sopivaa https://www.marwi-eu.com/fi/gh_assembly_style.php.
Whiteä luettelostä ei merkkinä löydy, mutta kun haet kiinnitystavan mukaan ja vertaat kuvia vanhaan korvakkeeseen, niin uskoisin että oikeanlainen läytyy. Sitten kun oikea löytyy, onkin helppo tuotehaulla googlaamalla löytää liike josta sitä löytyy hyllystä. Tuskin White jotain täysin uniikkia omaa mallia käyttää, vaan samat kiinan rungot ja korvakkeet niissä on kuin muissakin.

----------


## hitlike

> 5FAT Liteen vaihtajankorvake? Mistä?



Kävitkö nuo läpi?

https://www.xxl.fi/search?query=korvake&sort=relevance

----------


## Teme X-2

> 5FAT Liteen vaihtajankorvake? Mistä?



Tuon pitäis käydä: https://www.xxl.fi/white-gear-hanger...109692_1_style
Kävi ainakin 6 fat liteen.

----------


## JJasco

> ^No jos ei XXL myy omaan merkkiinsä kyseistä osaa niin aika huonosti on asiat.







> Korvakkeita on paljon erilaisia. Täältä voit etsiä omaan pyörään sopivaa https://www.marwi-eu.com/fi/gh_assembly_style.php.
> Whiteä luettelostä ei merkkinä löydy, mutta kun haet kiinnitystavan mukaan ja vertaat kuvia vanhaan korvakkeeseen, niin uskoisin että oikeanlainen läytyy. Sitten kun oikea löytyy, onkin helppo tuotehaulla googlaamalla löytää liike josta sitä löytyy hyllystä. Tuskin White jotain täysin uniikkia omaa mallia käyttää, vaan samat kiinan rungot ja korvakkeet niissä on kuin muissakin.







> Kävitkö nuo läpi?
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/search?query=korvake&sort=relevance







> Tuon pitäis käydä: https://www.xxl.fi/white-gear-hanger...109692_1_style
> Kävi ainakin 6 fat liteen.



Kiitoksia vastauksista.

Sitten seuraava, pitäis 8FAT LTD runkoon löytää keskiö ja kammet, niistä nyt ensimmäisenä hyvä lähteä kasaamaan tyhjä runko. Vakiona tuossa on ollut speksion mukaan Sram X1 1000 Eagle DUB 30t. Tuo lienee pelkästään kammet vai käsittääkö keskiönkin? Onko järkevää lähteä etsimään samaa/vastaavaa vai oisko tuohon joku parempi/yleisempi olemassa mikä kävisi suoraan?

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Kiitoksia vastauksista.
> 
> Sitten seuraava, pitäis 8FAT LTD runkoon löytää keskiö ja kammet, niistä nyt ensimmäisenä hyvä lähteä kasaamaan tyhjä runko. Vakiona tuossa on ollut speksion mukaan Sram X1 1000 Eagle DUB 30t. Tuo lienee pelkästään kammet vai käsittääkö keskiönkin? Onko järkevää lähteä etsimään samaa/vastaavaa vai oisko tuohon joku parempi/yleisempi olemassa mikä kävisi suoraan?



Tuossa on vaan kammet ja eturatas, ei keskiötä, joka pitää hankkia erikseen rungon speksien mukaan. En kyllä löytänyt XXLn sivuilta mikä keskiö siihen sopii. 

https://www.sram.com/en/sram/models/fc-x-1001-d1

----------


## solisti

> Kiitoksia vastauksista.
> 
> Sitten seuraava, pitäis 8FAT LTD runkoon löytää keskiö ja kammet, niistä nyt ensimmäisenä hyvä lähteä kasaamaan tyhjä runko. Vakiona tuossa on ollut speksion mukaan Sram X1 1000 Eagle DUB 30t. Tuo lienee pelkästään kammet vai käsittääkö keskiönkin? Onko järkevää lähteä etsimään samaa/vastaavaa vai oisko tuohon joku parempi/yleisempi olemassa mikä kävisi suoraan?



Periaatteessa tuohon menee melkeinpä mitkä tahansa kammet 100mm keskiölle...Vakiokammissa tilaa kampien välissä on 2*91mm.  
Keskiö pitää sitten hommata valittujen kampien mukaan. Tyyppeinä esim. DUB, GXP, 24mm RaceFace, 30mm RaceFace. Runkoon menee BSA-kierteillä olevat laakerit.

Racefacen kammissa voi rattaan kääntää, niin että ketjulinja on hyvä, ja tarjolla on monenlaisia akseleita. 169 tai 174mm akseli on sopiva Whiten runkoon. 
Esim. Turbine-kammet 169mm akselilla omaavat tuota tilaa kampien välissä 2*92.5mm. Next SL voi olla jo rajoilla, kun niissä on tilaa 2*85.5mm 169mm akselilla...

SRAMin kammissa pitää hoksata hommata FAT5-kammet, joissa on sopivalla offsetilla oleva eturatas.

https://www.sram.com/globalassets/do...-ffs-rev-d.pdf

https://res.cloudinary.com/fox-facto...April_2020.pdf

----------

